# 2019 Junebugs



## Mrs. JJ

I guess I'm starting a June 2019 group!

*Welcome June 2019 mommies!*
Tell us a little about yourself and let us know your due date so we can add you to the list.​


*May 27th*
DissySunshine

*May 29th*
Mummy2Corban :yellow: turned :blue:! Huxley Christopher born June 2nd!

*May 30th*
Hoping4numbr3 :pink: Breelyn born May 24th!

*June 1st*
sarah34 :blue: Jack born June 8th!
littlejune :pink:
jtr2803

*June 2nd*
co_fostermom :blue::angel:
BellaRosa8302 :yellow: turned :pink:! Ava Rose born May 20th!

*June 3rd*
Mrs. JJ :pink: Lorelei Belle born June 12th!
faith037
wifeybby :pink: Esme born June 13th!

*June 4th*
JuneBug2019

*June 5th*
elmum :blue: Jimmie Josiah born May 22nd!
JESSLYNN1987

*June 6th*
doddy0402

*June 8th*
Brit95 :angel:

*June 9th*
crusherwife44 :pink: Amia born June 7th!
*
June 10th*
mummy2 b :angel:

*June 11th*
dreadOHdreads

*June 12th*
helensamantha :yellow:
Shanlee16 :blue: William “Liam” Thomas Joseph born June 18th!
TTCfirstovr30
2Baby2 :angel:
alison29

*June 13th*
Briana0990
otterbox
Babybump87 :blue: James born June 19th!


*June 14th*
jemmie1994

*June 16th*
Mark&Annie :pink: Lorelei Patricia born June 15th!
BB1982
lovepink

*June 17th*
Neodymiumlove

*June 19th*
lupinerainbow

*June 20th*
mkyerby16 :pink: Kinsley Anne born June 13th!

*June 21st*
MissCassie :angel:
LarZ84 :blue:

*June 22nd*
Noddles22
julesmw :pink: Chloe Denise born June 18th!

*June 23rd*
Loz56

*June 25th*
rhdr9193..x

*June 27th*
NoodleHelm
DaTucker :pink: Evelyn Noelle born June 15th!
PrettyInInk42 :angel:

*June 28th*
hollowcrown

*June 29th*
redbrick80

*June 30th*
emzeebob :blue: Chester Macauley born May 24th!

*July 6th*
MamaDobson :angel:
​


----------



## co_fostermom

:hi: !!!! I'm June 2nd!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

co_fostermom said:


> :hi: !!!! I'm June 2nd!

Got you added! Thanks for joining and CONGRATS again!


So howre you feeling?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi!!! I've been waiting for someone to create a group! Joined in on the May group too, LOL. I'm June 2nd based on LMP, but May 30th based on conception date. May I join you?? :D


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Welcome!! I'll add you to June 2nd! Either way you're welcome here!


----------



## co_fostermom

Hi Bella! :hi:


----------



## co_fostermom

Mrs...so far I'm feeling fairly the same. I'm a bit more tired than usual and I get crampy twinges on and off all day. My appetite has also been weird. Sometimes I'm extra hungry and then I'm not hungry at all and then I think some food is gonna taste amazing and then it tastes horrible when I actually make it lol. I'm more into salty foods right now (chocolate used to be my favorite thing...now I think it's popcorn). 

How about you?


----------



## sarah34

Hi can I join please? We got our bfp on Monday on our first round of Clomid. Think due date is 1 June, going by ovulation but little earlier if you go from LMP. I ovulated on day18ish. Xxx


----------



## co_fostermom

:hi: Sarah! I literally just responded to your message on my June thread lol! I'm glad you found us!


----------



## sarah34

Thank you :) looks like we are all really close with dates! 

Anyone having early scans? I have a viability scan booked for 10 October and it can&#8217;t come fast enough. 

Also, anyone else still testing? Lol I can&#8217;t seem to stop!


----------



## co_fostermom

I am TOTALLY still testing lol. I have a blood test scheduled for Monday but I already know what the results will be. I am interested to see how my HcG levels are progressing though. My lines keep getting darker and today a digital picked up the pregnancy as well so that was neat. Those things aren't nearly as sensitive as the line tests. My husband works nights so I left it on my pillow on top of a onesie I had made a while ago when we started IVF. It says "Daddy's Lil Jedi-in-Training" haha. Yeah, as you can tell from my ticker, we are kind of geeks.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

co_fostermom - I have those little crampies/pressure too. And bloated AF! Otherwise no other symptoms. Waiting for food aversions to kick in but hopefully no morning sickness! And I love how you surprised your hubby! I'm a total geek too!

sarah - Welcome, glad you found us! I added your due date to the first post! I am also still testing. Just using cheapies now that the lines are clearly visible! I booked an appt with my OB for Oct 8th. I'm also hoping to do a NIPT at about 10 weeks since I'm over 35.

All - I'm new to running a group topic so if anyone has any changes they want me to make or any suggestions, feel free to share!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:wave: Hi Co_fostermom! Yay!!!! Congrats hun, glad we can continue on this journey together! 

Not having symptoms really other than sore boobs (not too bad) bloating & a bit of cramping/pilling. I had bad food aversions with DD & DS, so I&#8217;m waiting for that to kick in but enjoying food while I can :haha: 

Mrs JJ, I think we&#8217;ll all just plug along unless you wanted to propose a topic? I was part of groups like this on her for both my kiddos & that&#8217;s kinda how it went on in my experience. I just appreciate that you&#8217;re hosting! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Thanks Bella! I figured, why not? Something to keep me busy, right??


----------



## co_fostermom

Yeah...I think what we've been doing on here is fine! I'm sure the topics will come naturally as we all progress through our pregnancies!


----------



## sarah34

I took another digital this morning and got 2-3 &#55357;&#56833; not many symptoms over heee other than sore boobs and indigestion every time I eat!! 

Love the way your announced fostermum! I couldn&#8217;t hold it in and ended up driving to hubby&#8217;s work to surprise him! He didn&#8217;t believe the faint line so I had to get a digital! 
It&#8217;s all starting to feel more real here now, we have to move our son to a different bedroom so lots of work to do before next June! Xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I loved your announcement too!!! 

How did all of you announce?? That&#8217;s a fun topic :) 

My husband & I were buying a minivan this week (Honda Odyssey) so I said to him, &#8220;Well, it&#8217;s really a good thing we&#8217;re getting the Odyssey. The 3rd row will really come in handy with 3 car seats. He just looked at me as he processed what I just said, then got all teary as he said &#8220;you&#8217;re pregnant?!&#8221; And for the record, I can count on one hand the amount of times my husband has gotten teary <3

My first pregnancy for my DD, I just ran downstairs & told him after I took the test lol. When pregnant with DS, I had DD wear a &#8220;big sister&#8221; shirt until DH noticed lol.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Awww you guys have such sweet ways of announcing to your husbands! Mine is too nosey! He's always been here when I'm testing so we're staring at the sticks and squinting together. :rofl:

Did you ladies tell anyone else? I have a close group of friends that's been privvy to all the details including the BD days so I told all of them immediately. And the guy at my local liquor store knows now cause my husband let it slip when he wanted to know how many bottles of rum we needed for the weekend. :haha: Also told my yoga teacher this morning so she can let me know when to start modifying positions like she did with my first pregnancy. 

We have our first appt Oct. 8th so once we know things are progressing well and maybe even have an ultrasound picture then we'll announce it somehow. I might have to tell my mom sooner, she'll be here next week to do a load of laundry and I can't keep secrets from her. But she'll probably just make me feel guilty anyway. :roll:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Awwww I&#8217;m sorry to hear she&#8217;ll make you feel guilty! It&#8217;s so hard not to have support! 

I told my two of my closest friends and my parents. Nobody else yet. We plan to tell the in-laws tomorrow. Will probably keep it to that until the first appointment, which isn&#8217;t until 10/25. Even then, I&#8217;ll only be 8.5 weeks.... so actually, maybe I&#8217;ll be waiting close to Thanksgiving?? I have a feeling I&#8217;ll show early though because I did with both my others AND this is my 3rd... idk how long I can keep it secret! :wacko:

PS - today is officially the day I&#8217;m actually due for AF! Seems kinda surreal that she&#8217;s not arrived yet. But glad to keep it that way! <3


----------



## co_fostermom

We've told our immediate families and a few of our closest friends who walked through the IVF process with us. Other than that, I'd rather not tell the masses just yet as I'd prefer to get through the 1st trimester first. 

I've officially missed AF today! If I were willing to drive all the way to Seattle for a blood test today I could but I live near Tacoma and I'm happy to wait til tomorrow for a shorter drive. I know the test will be positive anyway. 

I don't have any further appointments yet because I don't have an OB yet. My fertility specialist is going to recommend one for me so I'll probably have my first scan scheduled by the end of this week. I have already chosen the hospital I want to birth in - it's got this awesome new midwifery center right in the hospital so I'm really hoping my perinatologist will let me go that direction. If not, the birthing suites are pretty nice and they have a level III NICU (there's a chance our baby will be a bit early). Can you tell I've had WAAAAAYYYY too much time to think about these things? :dohh:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hi Everyone! I am technically in the May group and going by LMP I would be due 05/23 but I am pretty sure I ovulated later so due 05/27 but have been late both times with both kids so may end up having it in June lol so maybe I will hang out in both if that is okay :)

Oh and My scan is October 8th! First blood test was 324 on Thursday and I will do another one Monday. Results Tues. So hopefully it has doubled twice since!


----------



## elmum

:yellow: Hi! Happy to find you all!
Im due June 5th


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Hi Everyone! I am technically in the May group and going by LMP I would be due 05/23 but I am pretty sure I ovulated later so due 05/27 but have been late both times with both kids so may end up having it in June lol so maybe I will hang out in both if that is okay :)
> 
> Oh and My scan is October 8th! First blood test was 324 on Thursday and I will do another one Monday. Results Tues. So hopefully it has doubled twice since!

You're very welcome to hang with us! Want me to add you to the front list of due dates? Which one should I use?

Good luck at your blood draw Monday!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

elmum said:


> :yellow: Hi! Happy to find you all!
> IÂm due June 5th

Welcome and congrats! I added your name and due date to the first post. Feel free to introduce yourself and tell us a little about you!


----------



## co_fostermom

Elmum that's my anniversary!


----------



## elmum

Hi! About me: we have four living children and waited until the youngest was nearly seven years old to try for our last baby. We got pregnant soon after and carried our baby girl until 18 weeks. She had fetal maternal hemorrhage. We were told this just happens sometimes and she had nothing wrong with her. Since then, we&#8217;ve been TTC, changed Ob Gyns, started fertility treatments, tried herbs, gained weight, stopped herbs, lost a little of the weight, tried IUI, tried IUI with clomid, tried clomid with timed intercourse and Finally got our BFP!! 
I can&#8217;t believe it finally happened. I&#8217;m thankful to be in a group with other mommas expecting in June 2019! Hoping for a happy and healthy 9 months for all of us! Looking forward to getting to know you all and support you!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I&#8217;m so sorry to hear what you went through elmum, I can&#8217;t even imagine. I&#8217;m so happy for you that you have your :bfp: and that you&#8217;re here with us!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Happy 4 weeks co_fostermom, BellaRosa8302 and sarah34 (yesterday)! :happydance:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sure JJ! :) You can put 05/27/2019 if you like and I will have you update it if I find out I am going later than that! Thanks for welcoming a may grouper haha! 

Ty! I am nervous a bit about the blood draw today. I will be nervous to get those results tomorrow. I had cramping yesterday it was pretty uncomfortable but no bleeding and gone today so I am guessing just regular uterus stretching. This is my 3rd so they say the uterus bounces back to position quicker after multiple pregnancies so maybe that is it but it has been like 9 years since I was pregnant. Surely it forgot right? cuz I HAVE! (Some of it anyways).


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hoping - I'm in both groups too - my LMP says June 2nd, but my date of conception says May 30th, lol

elmum - WOW. What a story. I'm so sorry about your baby girl, and hope this is your rainbow :hugs:

Mrs.JJ - THANKS! Crazy to have actually missed my period now :) Feels a bit more real. <3

How is everyone feeling? I've had a touch of nausea here and there & I'm absolutely exhausted!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Sure JJ! :) You can put 05/27/2019 if you like and I will have you update it if I find out I am going later than that! Thanks for welcoming a may grouper haha!
> 
> Ty! I am nervous a bit about the blood draw today. I will be nervous to get those results tomorrow. I had cramping yesterday it was pretty uncomfortable but no bleeding and gone today so I am guessing just regular uterus stretching. This is my 3rd so they say the uterus bounces back to position quicker after multiple pregnancies so maybe that is it but it has been like 9 years since I was pregnant. Surely it forgot right? cuz I HAVE! (Some of it anyways).

Ok, you're added!

I've been having those little crampies too and I had them last time so I'm going with, that's a good sign! :thumbup:

Let us know how your blood draw goes! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Mrs.JJ - THANKS! Crazy to have actually missed my period now :) Feels a bit more real. <3
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I've had a touch of nausea here and there & I'm absolutely exhausted!

Yes, I just hit 4 weeks today too, I was able to say "I'm pregnant" for the 1st time last night without feeling too weird. :haha:

I'm feeling ok. Still bloated and little crampies and pressure. I was writing in my journal that I can swear I know exactly where that little thing implanted, there's a constant cramp on my right side in one particular spot. Other than that my sense of smell is magnified by like a million and I had a pretty bad headache Friday night (which is not unusual but sucks extra hard without ibuprofen!) but some yoga Saturday morning fixed that. :thumbup:

I checked my old pregnancy journal and I started having food aversions around week 6 I think so we'll see if that happens. I could use a food aversion right now. :dohh:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

HAHAHA Yup - I know how that is! I feel like I've been eating like a crazy person! Wondering if it's to "fatten me up" before the food aversions & morning sickness hit full blast!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

BellaRosa8302 said:


> HAHAHA Yup - I know how that is! I feel like I've been eating like a crazy person! Wondering if it's to "fatten me up" before the food aversions & morning sickness hit full blast!

:rofl:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I also have that feeling in the right side JJ! :) That baby implanted there.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Nice, we're right ovary buddies! :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Probably! Haha unless it shot out the left one and implanted on the right. I had cramping all over so who knows! haha


----------



## BellaRosa8302

YES!!!! Cramping this morning is killer! I almost feel like AF is on the way :dohh:


----------



## sarah34

Hi Ladies, just wanted to jump in and say Hi :) I am so busy at work at the minute I haven't had a chance to come on here much. 

AFM RE symptoms, I don't really have any! I'm a little more tired than normal but not unmanageable, got tender boobs and had one morning where I felt a little queasy until I ate breakfast but that's it! 
I am literally counting down the days until my scan on 10 Oct, I really don't feel pregnant which worries me. 
Its strange because with my first, it never crossed my mind that something could go wrong but with this one my anxiety is through the roof! Probably because it took longer and more of a journey to get here. 

Hope you are all feeling well. How are you ladies passing the time to appointments?? xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sarah I have been making myself worry as well! 

jj- Blood test was excellent. 324 four days ago and 1796 now. Doubling time of 38 hours. Thank the Lord! I am going to try to remain calm now lol... Yeah right!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Sarah I have been making myself worry as well!
> 
> jj- Blood test was excellent. 324 four days ago and 1796 now. Doubling time of 38 hours. Thank the Lord! I am going to try to remain calm now lol... Yeah right!

Awesome!!! :flower::thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Sarah - I'm glad work is busy to keep you distracted, it's so hard to wait for that 1st appt. I'm in the same boat; busy at work but having trouble concentrating, unfortunately. 

I'm still feeling fine, and peeing on a stick each morning to make sure they're getting darker. I'll either do it until it's as dark as the control line or until I run out of cheapies. :haha:

Does anyone have a pregnancy journal? I wouldn't mind following all you ladies if you do. I'm writing it all in my parenting journal since I'm also writing about my kiddo as I go.

It's really cool because I'm going back a re-reading my old pregnancy journal and remembering all the symptoms, appts, tests and everything we went through, I'd forgotten so much. It's like a quick refresher course in my pregnancy. :rofl:


----------



## co_fostermom

Hey ladies sorry I missed all the chats yesterday! JJ happy 4 weeks to you too!!!!

I have a pregnancy journal - I'm not sure how to link it, but it's titled "My Rainbow (After Failed Adoption)." What is your parenting journal titled? I'd love to follow along.

Had my first beta yesterday. Levels were great at 188.2 already!!! My nurse also confirmed that my due date is June 2nd. Going in for a second beta tomorrow. 

I've had those little crampies and twinges too, except I'm pretty darn sure my little nudger is at the top left of my uterus because that's where the strongest cramps are. I do know that the doctor deliberately placed our little guy toward the top of my uterus...apparently that's prime real estate lol. I have no clue and that's saying something because I've been TTCing for so long that I know A LOT about pregnancy. I guess those are just one of those things that you have to learn in med school.

I have to wait for my second beta and then my doctor will recommend an ob. I have an idea of who I want based on the hospital I want to birth in but I also want to hear who my RE recommends. And then I can FINALLY schedule my first scan. I feel sort of behind the times with all that lol.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Glad to hear about your great levels co_fostermom! I found your journal and realized you already know you're having a boy, so exciting!!! I added a blue stork to your name on the first post!


----------



## sarah34

I will probably just keep it all documented on this thread if that&#8217;s ok? Work is so manic at the moment I only really have time to update one! Lol 

I&#8217;m curious to know what all your home situations are like though? We already have a 4 year old son who has just started school, 99% of the time he is a little angel, polite, funny and a joy to be around but my god, the 1% is awful! &#55357;&#56904; 
Our son is currently in the third bedroom and we have been weighing up what to do about bedrooms. We have two quite big rooms and two smaller rooms so we are thinking of moving our son to one of the larger rooms and having his room as a nursery. I think we will have to do this after Christmas though to give plenty of time before baby comes so he doesn&#8217;t feel pushed out. Especially since he is still in the cot bed which obviously we will need to use for the baby xx anyone onto number 2/3 or more and have any tips for helping make siblings feel involved? He will be turning 5 around the time baby is due however we haven&#8217;t told him I am pregnant yet. We will probably tell him around 12 weeks if we can wait that long xx


----------



## sarah34

Great number foster mum!! Xxx


----------



## Mrs. JJ

sarah34 said:


> I will probably just keep it all documented on this thread if thatâs ok? Work is so manic at the moment I only really have time to update one! Lol
> 
> Iâm curious to know what all your home situations are like though? We already have a 4 year old son who has just started school, 99% of the time he is a little angel, polite, funny and a joy to be around but my god, the 1% is awful! ÃÂÂÂ¯Â¿Â½ÃÂÂÂ¯Â¿Â½
> Our son is currently in the third bedroom and we have been weighing up what to do about bedrooms. We have two quite big rooms and two smaller rooms so we are thinking of moving our son to one of the larger rooms and having his room as a nursery. I think we will have to do this after Christmas though to give plenty of time before baby comes so he doesnât feel pushed out. Especially since he is still in the cot bed which obviously we will need to use for the baby xx anyone onto number 2/3 or more and have any tips for helping make siblings feel involved? He will be turning 5 around the time baby is due however we havenât told him I am pregnant yet. We will probably tell him around 12 weeks if we can wait that long xx

No problem sarah, we'd love to read your updates here!

Wow, we are almost in the same EXACT position at home! I also have a 4 year old boy annd we haven't told him yet. He's also 99% angel and 1% devil! :haha::angelnot::devil:

Only difference is we only have 2 bedrooms so he'll be sharing a room with baby. Though we will co-sleep for a while, all baby's "stuff" has to go in that room and it's SMALL. I'm already trying to rearrange the dresser little by little because it's a mess. Half for one kid, half for the other. And we plan to get him a cute IKEA mini bunk bed closer to baby arriving. We're going to stress how he's SUCH a big boy that he needs a big boy bed, etc etc. Underneath I can put his current floor bed which is just a crib mattress and that will be for baby eventually. It's gonna be CROWDED around here. Also, we only have 1 bathroom... can't wait for potty training again. :loo::roll:


----------



## co_fostermom

My current home situation: we are renting a 2 bedroom townhome and I've made the 2nd bedroom into a combination nursery/ guest room. We plan on sharing our room with Baby for at least six months, but I plan on having him use the nursery for play and napping. We are hoping to buy a new home right around the time he's due or just before/ after, so we'll see how all that goes. If we have to wait to buy, the 2nd bedroom is sufficient for now.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

P.S. I fixed my journal link, the raptor gif in my signature should take you there.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

My home situation: I have two kids. Girl is 9 going to be 10 in Feb and My son turns 8 on October 10th. Crazy how fast it went... can't believe I am starting over. We have three bedrooms so the baby will be with DH and I for 6 months and then I have no clue lol. Haven't figured that out yet. Maybe getting a new house with 3 rooms? My two kids are from an ex and they go see him half the time and back to us half the time sooo we will figure it out though!


----------



## littlejune

Hey everyone! I just got my bfp yesterday am-and I am over the moon! According to the date of my lmp I am due may 29, but I am betting on June &#9786;&#65039; Dh and I have one amazing 3 yo boy and we are so excited for baby number two! Cheers to everyone and happy healthy nine months to us all!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

littlejune said:


> Hey everyone! I just got my bfp yesterday am-and I am over the moon! According to the date of my lmp I am due may 29, but I am betting on June â&#732;ºï¸ Dh and I have one amazing 3 yo boy and we are so excited for baby number two! Cheers to everyone and happy healthy nine months to us all!

Congrats littlejune! We're glad to have you here. Want me to add you/your due date to the first post?


----------



## littlejune

Thanks for starting the thread mrs. JJ! Sure go ahead and put me for the first, we can adjust as I get my scan :)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

littlejune said:


> Thanks for starting the thread mrs. JJ! Sure go ahead and put me for the first, we can adjust as I get my scan :)

You got it!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Anyone else having lower back pain? I have a spot on my pelvic bone, right above my right ass cheek that&#8217;s throbbing today. It&#8217;s been off and on the last few days. Not sure if it&#8217;s just my back being out or a weightlifting injury or something to be concerned about. :shrug:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Welcome littlejune! Congrats! 

JJ- Sorry about the back pain! I surprisingly do not have any back pain yet. I know I did with my DD so I do not think you should worry. In fact I was so achey with her that I went to the ER because I was worried and they confirmed my pregnancy and said nothing else looked wrong lol.

I started a pregnancy journal if anyone wants to follow it. :) No pressure though since I am active on here all day at work when I am bored so I post everywhere lol.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

My home situation: I have a 5 year old DD and a 2 year old DS. They will be 6 and 3 by the time baby arrives. We have a 4 bedroom home, so we are all set with rooms... but we have one room set up as a nursery, so we have to move DS out of that room and give him his own room before baby comes. (We did that with DD too). We may be waiting until after baby arrives though, because the nursery furniture is convertible and has a boys' chest of drawers. So, if baby is a girl, that furniture will still end up being his eventually, whereas if baby is a boy, we would get DS a new set of furniture and the nursery furniture would eventually be the baby's. (Was that clear? I feel like it was confusing :haha: ) It was nice when we moved DD out of the nursery because she got to help pick her paint color (out of the colors I offered only :haha: ) but she felt like she was a part of the new room and was excited to be moving there. Also, I am not worried about having a space for the baby just yet because I have an amazing co-sleeper that I will side-car to my bed (which is what I did for DD & DS) for at least the first 6 months. 

No pregnancy journal here... I'm in this group & the May group, so I've got my hands full with updating as it is :haha:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Thanks Hoping! That makes me feel a little better. The pain is a little better today so hoping it's nothing to worry about. It's hard not to worry because I started reading my old pregnancy book again and it mentions so many things that could go wrong, I start overthinking everything!

I want to follow your journal!!! 

Bella - I am so jealous of all your bedrooms! And you get to buy more furniture! I need a bigger house! Have you told your kiddos yet?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I learned so much on this website alone while TTC that I am now freaked out about everything too JJ lol They say knowledge is power and maybe it is but they also say ignorance is bliss haha!


----------



## sarah34

Hey ladies, so I started having some pretty bad cramps over my left ovary today that don&#8217;t seem to be going, so I called the fertility clinic and I am going in tomorrow morning at 9.30 to see if we can see anything. 
I&#8217;ll only be 4w6d so not sure what we will be able to see but I&#8217;m hoping we can rule out ectopic. I&#8217;m not bleeding which is a good sign but these cramps are awful! I&#8217;ll let you know how I get on xx


----------



## Mrs. JJ

sarah34 said:


> Hey ladies, so I started having some pretty bad cramps over my left ovary today that donât seem to be going, so I called the fertility clinic and I am going in tomorrow morning at 9.30 to see if we can see anything.
> Iâll only be 4w6d so not sure what we will be able to see but Iâm hoping we can rule out ectopic. Iâm not bleeding which is a good sign but these cramps are awful! Iâll let you know how I get on xx

Sarah - Hope everything is OK, please let us know how it goes, we're thinking of you! :hugs:[-o&lt;


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh no! Good Luck Sarah! Hope everything is just fine!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mrs. JJ - Awwww, thanks! We used it as an office... so now we're trying to figure out how to rearrange our home to make everything work :) Exciting in a sense, but also stressful. Oh well - in the end it always works out! 

Sarah - SO sorry you're not feeling well! Hoping that the cramps are just normal. Please keep us posted, and best of luck to you! <3


----------



## co_fostermom

Oh no Sarah! :hugs: and :dust: to you! I hope that everything is okay! Please let us know what you found out!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hope you are still doing good Sarah! Hopefully just normal Pregnancy cramps. 

I got my 3plus on Clearblue test today YAY! Means my HCG is over 2700 so still increasing as it should which is awesome. Glad about that :) That was my last test sooo I will quit now haha.
 



Attached Files:







hcg09272018.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hoping - Yay! Glad the testing looks great! :happydance:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Bella!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I always wanted to try one of those digis with the week counter but haven't been able to find them. That's so cool, congrats!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

JJ I ordered it from Amazon UK site. :) Cost me like 20 bucks with shipping but it has 2 tests and it was pretty cool. They do not sell them here in the USA anymore.


----------



## sarah34

Hi ladies, good news baby is definitely in my uterus!! Even got a little pic :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh yay Sarah! GREAT NEWS!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sarah - Congrats!!! :yipee:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

sarah34 said:


> Hi ladies, good news baby is definitely in my uterus!! Even got a little pic :)

YAY!!!! Awwww, baby's 1st photo!! :happydance:


----------



## co_fostermom

Yay Sarah!!!!


----------



## co_fostermom

So, is it just me, or did this website completely change its format? It's driving me nuts having to relearn everything as it looks completely different!


----------



## crusherwife44

Just a minute ago everything changed. I posted this afternoon on this thread and it showed until now.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Ya, this is all new. I thought it was just my phone... this is weird.


----------



## crusherwife44

I guess my post never went through? Can you please put me on June 10?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

crusherwife44 said:


> I guess my post never went through? Can you please put me on June 10?

Hi! Congrats and welcome! Yes, I will add you... assuming I can figure out how with this new format...


----------



## co_fostermom

Right? What was wrong with the old format? lol. :hi: crusher!!!! Glad to see you over here!


----------



## sarah34

Congrats and welcome crusher!


----------



## crusherwife44

Thank you. I'm taking the leap. I wrote this big message that i thought got skipped over but then this format changed and it was deleted!! 
But I'm here. My miscarriage was June 8 this year and due next year the 10th... Kind of crazy... This one is gonna stay!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Welcome Crusher! :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

The heart burn is REAL today. Geez!


----------



## co_fostermom

Aww sorry about the heartburn Hoping...I've had a few days like that recently too but it hasn't been too bad. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## sarah34

Aw sorry about the heartburn! I literally have no symptoms yet! I feel really normal which is so strange!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Got you added to the 1st post crusher! The BnB gods fixed the issue with not being able to edit posts. Phew!

I'm so glad you're here with your rainbow!!! <3


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

It is okay :) I like having the symptoms as weird as that sounds haha!


----------



## crusherwife44

Thank you! 
After losing one im thankful for symptoms. I'm not even past af day and about 5dpo was nauseous which I've never had with my babies so early! One time heartburn. My pants feel uncomfortable on my low belly but that might be in my head. Lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Did you not have any symptoms with the last? It probably isn't in your head because my pants feel the same and have for 2 weeks now lol


----------



## crusherwife44

Haha with my first 9 years ago i remember sore boobs and tested... Second i was still in the army and fit and only remember moody so i tested. Miscarriage i was bloated right off the bat. This one so far a little bit of everything here and there and low back pain. Im really paranoid this time so i dont want to run and work out anymore. Just gonna sleep until 12 weeks lol
And i want to keep this one a secret for a long while


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I can understand. My scan is in one week. I will feel better once I see that HB!


----------



## crusherwife44

They want to scan me at 6 weeks this time but i think im gonna say no. I dont want a transvaginal one.


----------



## doddy0402

hey girls, I am extremely quietly sneaking into your group!
I have had a varied, and difficult history with pregnancy, but we are hoping for lucky number 10 to be our last rainbow baby.
From LMP our due date is the 6th June, but we should know more at our first scan, which should be at 6ish weeks.
p.s this new forum format is crazy! needs some getting used to!x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

They only do transvaginal ultrasounds where I am but I have never had any bleeding or issues from it. Knock on wood!

Welcome Doddy!! Hope this baby is a sticky one!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

doddy0402 said:


> hey girls, I am extremely quietly sneaking into your group!
> I have had a varied, and difficult history with pregnancy, but we are hoping for lucky number 10 to be our last rainbow baby.
> From LMP our due date is the 6th June, but we should know more at our first scan, which should be at 6ish weeks.
> p.s this new forum format is crazy! needs some getting used to!x

Welcome and congrats doddy! I added you to the 1st post.


----------



## sarah34

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> They only do transvaginal ultrasounds where I am but I have never had any bleeding or issues from it. Knock on wood!
> 
> Welcome Doddy!! Hope this baby is a sticky one!!

Same here! I noticed actually that the tech was on extremely gentle compared to the scans when checking for follicles xx


----------



## crusherwife44

I don't want to chance it. I'll probably just wait a couple more weeks for the abdominal.


----------



## sarah34

Fair do’s crusher xx I’ve got a viability scan on 10oct at 7 weeks, I’m not sure but I think that will be transvaginal too. 
Funny thing is, we haven’t had sex since we found out cos I’m worried about poking my cervix! Lol 
Anyone struggling with mood swings? I am proper moody at the minute and totally over reacting with things! My poor DH and DS! Xxx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

My moods have been alright for the most part. Sometimes I get a little agitated but I do my best not to let it out or just try to go to bed :) My scan is at 7 weeks as well and I know it will be transvaginal. I have DTD and no bleeding thankfully!!!


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome doddy! 

Sarah there have been a few days where I don't feel pregnant at all and then I'm quickly reminded the next day. 

I don't think I've had too many mood swings but I am definitely more emotional (weepy) than normal. All it takes is watching some baby animal being cared for by its mother and I'm done for lol! :dohh:

I think my 7 week scan will also be transvaginal. I'm a bit nervous about it. We haven't DTD directly because I'm still on suppositories and I find them rather disgusting so I have no idea if I'll bleed or anything. I hope not, because then I might have to take that one vaccine for RH- blood types.


----------



## jtr2803

I'm sure I was popped on the list for the 1st of June but I seem to have fallen off?

No symptoms here at 5 weeks, didn't have any with my daughter either though....


----------



## Mrs. JJ

jtr2803 said:


> I'm sure I was popped on the list for the 1st of June but I seem to have fallen off?
> 
> No symptoms here at 5 weeks, didn't have any with my daughter either though....

Thanks for catching that, I added you again!

I think we lost a couple posts/updates with the move to the new format. If anyone else notices they’re missing off the 1st post let me know!


----------



## crusherwife44

I dont feel pregnant now either. Af duedate monday. I just want to get passed that day. Actually ill just sleep until 12 weeks lol


----------



## mummy2 b

Hello everyone its been a very long time since i was last on here!! I had my little girl in 2011! 
I took a pregnancy test this morning and got my bfp!!! i think my due date should be 10th of june according to my dates. 
Im so happy!!! Cant believe my princess is going to be a big sister x


----------



## sarah34

Good luck for Monday crusher, I’m sure you’ll be fine :) 

Welcome mummy :) 

I’m having to really work to keep my moods in check at the minute! I’m going to see how I am in a couple of weeks but I had a rough time whilst pregnant with my son. Completely stopped after having him but looking back now I’m convinced I had antenatal depression. If this continues for the next couple of weeks I’m going to see a doctor and see if they can help. So much harder this time around with a 4 year old! Xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry to hear Sarah! Talking to your doctor is a smart idea if it continues!

Welcome Mummy!

AFM- I am not feeling great today. Woke up feeling like I drank alcohol and the tummy is rolling. SO IT BEGINS...Right on time with being 6 weeks


----------



## crusherwife44

Hi mummy! Congrats
Thank you Sarah
I just took the last frer in the house. There are still Two lines. Lol been feeling crampy af feeling but that's it!


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome Mummy!

Sorry to hear that Sarah...I think seeing a doctor if the moods continue is a good idea. :hugs: 

Crusher...you got this!

Hoping...bummer!

AFM: I am 5 weeks exactly today and the nausea got me early. I was really concerned for a good hour. It was miserable....and randomly in the middle of the day. I thought I had at least another week before that was supposed to kick in but I guess I shouldn't have any expectations lol. It was really bad because I was stuck in the car when I started feeling sick. Poor DH. He's been so calm and understanding about it all and I'm not sure he knows what to do with me right now lol.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! I’ll catch up proper tomorrow as it’s super late here (almost 3 AM). I couldn’t even find this thread with the changes! Not loving them.... hopefully will get used to them soon. Been sleeping really crappy lately - waking up in the middle of the night panicking about something or other.... only thing that seems to get me back to sleep is getting up & having a bowl of cereal :facepalm: Anyway, back to bed for me. Catch up tomorrow. Hope everyone is well! <3


----------



## mummy2 b

I hope everyone is feeling better? 
Im 4 weeks today but ive had a terrible cough and cold. I have been waking up at night which is very unusual for me. Im just praying this little one sticks! I get so scared when i go to wipe, im terrified i will find blood. X


----------



## crusherwife44

MUmmy 2 b that’s how I feel. I’m 4 weeks today! I’ve been uh.... really wet down there so I’m more scared but we’ve got sticky ones! 
My son woke me up in the middle of the night and I was thinking... my left boob hurts! Yay give me something. Lol


----------



## DissySunshine

Hi ladies! I got my BFP on 9/23. Due date is may 31st so I thought I'd pop in here, too! Just in case lil one comes later. 
This will be my second child and my husband's first. We have our first scan November 5th, which is my daughter's 4th birthday! I can't believe that's another MONTH away. 
No symptoms for me except for tender breasts. I never had symptoms with DD either though. It's going to be a maddening wait because I don't "feel" Pregnant!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Welcome and congrats Mummy2 b and DissySunshine! I added you both to the 1st post. :flower:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Crusher - same! 

5 weeks here. Read that baby is the size of an orange seed. Just last week it was a poppy seed. Seems like a big growth spurt, lol! Haven't been having a ton of symptoms, but I read that 6 weeks is when the nausea should start... little bit nervous about that while I'm working. FX it's not too bad! I am all kinds of moody though.... I have little patience and am quick to snap at my own kiddos as well as my students. Really working hard at NOT doing that... I've also been super stressed lately with just a ton going on between work and home life, and this week should be a bit less stressful, which is nice... hopefully my patience will return :haha:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

crusher - Happy 4 weeks!

sarah - I'm right there with you, this weekend was a rough one for me in terms of patience. I didn't have ANY! My little guy who I usually have a lot of patience for was driving me crazy and I was losing it. I had to clock out and let Hubs clock in. :haha:

Hoping - hope you're not feeling too sick!

co_fostermom - stuck in a car and sick? Oh no!!

Bella - hope you've been able to get sleep and if cereal helps, might as well eat it!

mummy2 b - hope you're feeling better and I know what you mean, I'm so scared to wipe and find blood. with all these cramps I half expect it each time.

AFM - I'm 5 weeks today :happydance: and this weekend I started to feel more pregnant... sore nipples (not boobs :shrug:), moody, round ligament pain if I stand up too fast... like I have to stop and breath for minute, still quite crampy, and I can smell EVERYTHING. My husband was about to eat popcorn last night, the pre-popped in a bag type with no flavor so it really doesn't have much of a smell usually, I asked him not to because the smell was overwhelming. I stepped out for a minute to catch a dino (I play Jurassic World: Alive, kind of like Pokemon Go but better because... dinos) and I came back in and the house reeked of popcorn. I was like, you ate popcorn didn't you? He tried to say no but he can't lie to my super sniffer! :rofl:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Haha JJ! He ate the popcorn..SHAME ON HIM! Lol Sorry LO was getting to you. I am feeling okay today. The nausea is coming on in the morning but I never throw up I just burp. Yesterday I felt sick most the day. Sometimes I think throwing up would make me feel better but my last two pregnancies were the same. Just burping no barfing but feel like I need to barf lol! happy 5 weeks! 

The boobs started hurting more last night. I am definitely feeling a little winded now too so YAY for "Feeling more pregnant 6 week symptoms" LOL


----------



## sarah34

Sorry you guys are struggling with moods too but glad to hear I’m not alone! Today has been a little better thankfully xx


----------



## co_fostermom

Welcome mummy2b and dissysunshine! 

mummy2b I totally understand how you feel. I have to take progesterone suppositories and the main side effect is (warning and sorry if tmi) a constant drip. It feels almost exactly the same as AF starting so there are totally moments during the day that I run to the bathroom to make sure there's no blood. Fortunately that has not happened, and technically, the progesterone I'm on will prevent that, but still, it's definitely scary when I feel that. 

JJ - happy 5 weeks! 

Bella and Hoping I hope you both get to feeling better!

So yeah, "morning" sickness has now officially happened for me at 1pm two days in a row. The car incident was okay as I was able to survive it without losing my breakfast. I haven't thrown up anything yet but my stomach is not liking food at all from about 1pm until about 3 or 4pm. Not sure why it bothers me in the middle of the day (I know that morning sickness isn't actually exclusive to the morning but I've read that the reason most women get it in the morning is because they have an empty stomach). For me it seems it's just the opposite. If Frosty (that's my nickname for this little guy), doesn't like whatever I ate, he lets me know! I'm like, if this is how you are at 5 weeks old in utero, you are most certainly going to be a strong-willed child out of utero! Sheesh. But, I love him so much already.


----------



## crusherwife44

Good morning ladies! So many of you queasy already. I can’t remember when that started with my boys. Besides the nausea at about 5 and 6dpo I haven’t had any. What is goin on is my left boob is sore and my right feels bigger. Sure hope they even up! I was very lopsided breastfeeding my last baby.


----------



## sarah34

Crusher I have one bigger than the other too! Mine have definitely grown in the last couple of weeks. Think I’m going to have to invest in new bras soon. 
I haven’t been too queasy, just in the morning before I eat anything xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Mine only comes on if I haven't had food in a couple of hours. Once I eat I feel better. I do feel hungover in the mornings now though so that is fun lol! That started at 6 weeks on the dot though. Yesterday morning I didn't feel hungover though. So just two days so far.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I've been getting a bit nauseous immediately after I finish eating. So weird. Maybe need to try smaller meals more frequently. Just difficult with work.... I have groups of students in and out of my classroom every 30 minutes except for my lunch/plan break... and def don't want to be eating in front of kiddos so who knows :wacko:


----------



## elmum

Hey Ladies! It's really taking me some figuring out and getting used to this new format. I tried to post from my phone a couple of days ago and it would never go through!
All is going well over here. I am 4 weeks 6 days today. We go for a scan at 6 weeks 2 days to see if there are one or two babies. I am guessing there is one, but you never know. This was our second cycle on Clomid. So, I guess twins are possible. I am just so looking forward to seeing our little bean and hopefully seeing their heartbeat. 
I still have moments of disbelief too. I am not on progesterone supplements, but my progesterone levels are high and with that comes very sore boobs for me. I still find myself pressing on them throughout the day, just to make sure they still hurt! They do. LOL ouch!
Looking forward to getting to know you all and wishing everyone a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## crusherwife44

Elmum i keep pushing on my boobs too! Just gotta make sure something is happening!


----------



## elmum

crusherwife44 said:


> Elmum i keep pushing on my boobs too! Just gotta make sure something is happening!

Ha Ha! I can't stop!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

LOL I thought I was the only one! :haha: #BoobPushersUnite :haha:


----------



## JESSLYNN1987

Mrs. JJ said:


> I guess I'm starting a June 2019 group! Welcome June 2019 mommies!
> 
> Tell us a little about yourself and let us know your due date so we can add you to the list.
> 
> 
> 
> *May 27th*
> Hoping4numbr3
> 
> *May 27th*
> DissySunshine
> 
> *June 1st*
> sarah34
> littlejune
> jtr2803
> 
> *June 2nd*
> co_fostermom :blue:
> BellaRosa8302
> 
> *June 3rd*
> Mrs. JJ
> 
> *June 5th*
> elmum
> 
> *June 6th*
> doddy0402
> 
> *June 10th*
> crusherwife44
> mummy2 b
> 
> JUNE 5TH​


----------



## JESSLYNN1987

Congrats all :) My EDD is June 5th - I just found out yesterday evening!


----------



## JESSLYNN1987

elmum said:


> :yellow: Hi! Happy to find you all!
> Im due June 5th

I'm due June 5th as well :)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Welcome and congrats Jesslynn! I added you and your due date to the 1st post.

Speaking of boobs, like I mentioned before, I mostly have nipple pain, not the whole boob so much (some whole boob pain though). But last night I noticed my nipples were HOT. They had to be a few degrees warmer than the rest of me, the heat was radiating through my shirt. I told my husband to feel GENTLY and he was like, holy crap! :rofl:


----------



## JESSLYNN1987

Hi ladies - let me share my story :) 
I'm currently a single mom to my 10 year old son. His dad and I divorced 7 years ago. 
I've been seeing my boyfriend for 2 1/2 years (with a few breaks in between) 
He is also divorced, with 2 kids of his own. (ages 8 and 7) and a wonderful dad I must add 
We don't live together, but do live in the same town. 
I know my period almost down to the hour! I knew when I was 1 day late!! 
Finally, last night, 6 days late I did an at home test. And came back positive (2-3 wks) on the ClearBlue Digital Test 
I haven't told him yet.. I haven't told anyone! I'm excited because I do want more kids but didn't think I would at this point .. and I know I wouldn't want it to be with anyone else but him, but I'm also super nervous as to how he's going to react. Or how are we possibly going to do this with 5 kids.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Oh boy, exciting time! I can't wait to hear how you tell him! Do you have any ideas?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OHHHH good luck Jesslynn!


----------



## elmum

JESSLYNN1987 said:


> I'm due June 5th as well :)

Welcome!!! and Congrats!!!


----------



## JESSLYNN1987

I have NO idea!!!!!


----------



## elmum

Wow JESSLYNN1987
I can't wait to hear how you tell him either! That is so exciting.


----------



## JESSLYNN1987

He's soon going to realize I haven't had my period haha 
Any ideas on how I can break the news?


----------



## crusherwife44

I dont know any creative ways. I always tell me husband every time i pee on a stick lol.
Okay so i have eaten almost a whole BIG jar of pepperocinis in the last week. Im still having two cups of coffee a day. And apples with salt. All things i loved before but I'm having like 2 apples a day! Mmm so good


----------



## littlejune

Hey ladies- haven’t been posting much. Trying to catch up now! Welcome to all the new ladies- happy and healthy nine months to you all!! 

I totally relate to the boob toucher thing lol! My boobs actually kill me lately but I still press from time to time just to confirm because I’m crazy! Morning sickness has got me bad this time round- with my son I didn’t have terrible morning sickness but I am dry heaving on and off all day. I will be six weeks tomorrow but I don’t go in for my scan until the 22 when I will be nearly nine weeks. The wait is killing me! 

Loved catching up on posts, ladies! So many exciting things for us!


----------



## sarah34

I’ve seen so many great announcement ideas but I ended up just telling DH as soon as a got a faint line on a test! Lol 
How about a little box with a onesie and the test? Record his reaction! 

My boobs are still killing and I felt really sick before breakfast this morning. But I think I am coming down with a cold so that could be why. I am bloated and can’t suck much of it in lol 

It’s so strange, I still don’t ‘feel’ pregnant. This time round is so different to my first. Xx


----------



## doddy0402

hey, thanks for the welcome messages, sorry it's been a couple of days, I couldnt find the post and it's really confusing trying to look for it on my phone! 
I am 4+6 today, already nauseous and dry heaving, and that horrible mouth watering feeling - yuck!
Got a 3+ on a CB digi this morning though, so that has cheered me up!
welcome to all the new girls, hope everyone is all ok?x


----------



## crusherwife44

Holy bloat! I thought i was good and have been eating the same every day but tonight (i work nights) ive been unbelievably bloated. Been wearing my jacket to cover it up.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mrs. JJ - Hot nips?? Haven't heard of that as a symptom! So funny :haha:

Maybe have your youngest wear a big sibling shirt & see how long it takes him to notice? (Thats what I did for my second pregnancy). That was a fun announcement :)

AFM.... slight nausea is starting to get to me. Still waking up nightly with all sorts of worries - you name it, I worry about it. I think I've slept all night once or twice since finding out I was pregnant.... The bloat is real! I had just lost weight before getting pregnant and thank goodness I didn't get rid of my big clothes, because I need them to hide this little belly! Also, I believe round ligament pain started yesterday. I keep getting these quick shooting pains down low on both sides of my belly, right about where my torso connects to my legs (if that makes sense? :wacko: ) Anyone else??


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Yep, I've got the round ligament pain too Bella. Mostly if I stand up too fast.

Crusher - yes, this bloat is real!!! 

I still don't have any morning sickness or food aversions though my strong nose is not loving some food smells. I kinda wish the food aversions would start just so I could quit eating so damned much!


----------



## elmum

BellaRosa,
I have bad round ligament pain...I'm just 5 weeks today but it's already painful when I turn over at night. I got a body pillow to help, but haven't quite figured out how to sleep comfortably with it yet! 
I am super hot though. It's heat all over for me, Mrs JJ 
I don't have traditional morning sickness, just feel really icky all the time and very tired. Yawn


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Omg the pillow! That's the first thing I did when I got my :bfp:! I ordered a new snoogle cover and got my snoogle out of storage. It's my favorite thing ever! It's really helped my lower back pain I have been having and it's just SOOOOO cozy!


----------



## faith037

Hello Everyone, congrats on your BFP! 

I'm 38 years old, had a miscarriage in July 2018 and was advised that we should try again right away due to my age. We were successful and I got a BFP at 10DPO! I'm married and have a 12 (almost 13) month old daughter who is my world! I'm so excited to have another.

I had levels checked at 14 and 16 DPO.
14dpo - 184 HCG and 89.2 Progesterone --This is very high progesterone for so early.
16dpo - 474 HCG.
I have my first scan scheduled next Friday on 10/12/18 when I will be 6w4d. I keep hearing mixed replies about high progesterone so I'm very anxious to get my scan to make sure there is only one bean in there! Did anyone else have progresterone checked when they first pulled your blood for HCG? Can you share your levels? 

My EDD is June 3rd!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hi faith! Welcome and conrgrats on the :bfp:! I added you to the 1st post, we're due date buddies! :happydance: 

I haven't had any tests yet so not sure what's normal and I don't remember from my 1st. Does high progesterone mean the possibility of twinsies? :twinboys:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

YES! Glad it's not just me. Def worse when I stand up too fast.

As for the pillow - another YESSSSS! I actually never put mine away, since I was pg with my DD in 2012 :haha: I have the Snoogle Loop pillow - and it is AMAZING!!!!! I have a bad back, so even in between pregnancies, it really really helps!

Welcome Faith! I didn't have my levels checked, but wow! Twins! Are you hoping for them? <3


----------



## faith037

Mrs. JJ said:


> Hi faith! Welcome and conrgrats on the :bfp:! I added you to the 1st post, we're due date buddies! :happydance:
> 
> I haven't had any tests yet so not sure what's normal and I don't remember from my 1st. Does high progesterone mean the possibility of twinsies? :twinboys:

Yey to being due date buddies! I think they only checked my levels right away because I was coming off of a miscarriage. 
My doctor said high progresterone _could _indicate twins but cautioned that we will wait for the scan. I've been googling like crazy (I can't stop) and keep finding threads about multiples or molar pregnancies. I do also find some singletons articles but those people were on fertility meds. I wasn't taking anything for fertility. I would have loved twins the first time but this will be baby #2 so... I'm hoping for a single one in there. I will be happy with anything... but you know what I mean.


----------



## co_fostermom

Hi Ladies,

Welcome to all the newbies! I missed a TON in one day lol. 

First, the website was acting very strange yesterday morning so I decided to wait until the afternoon. That's when I had quite the scare.
So, two nights ago, I had a dream that I started spotting. I told myself yesterday morning it was just a dream. Well, come the afternoon, I actually started spotting. I was terrified. It was super light pink and only lasted about 2-3 hours. Apparently, I overdid it with my yoga yesterday. I haven't really found a routine yet but I've been wanting to get into the habit of doing some form a physical activity. I loved the routine I did yesterday but there were a lot of forward bends that made me a bit nervous (as in, how on earth would one be able to do those bends with a baby belly?). I'm really thankful the spotting stopped but I am on high alert right now and slept absolutely terribly. I was worried all last night that it would start again. My nurse told me not to be concerned unless it gets heavier and I experience cramping/ pain with it and said I should probably not do the yoga for a bit (sad day).Today, my abs feel like I did way too many sit-ups (which I did none so I guess I should probably just take it easy for a while). 

Also, what is round ligament pain?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh no co-foster! I'm so sorry you were spotting, that is scary! At least there's def a reason for it, and baby is telling you to slow down! Take it easy :hugs:

Round ligament pain feels like shooting/crampy pains low in the belly/groin area. Mine is on both sides, right where my legs connect to my torso. It's very quick, but painful. It's due to the uterus growing. I believe it usually doesn't happen until 2nd tri, but I remember it starting super early with my second baby and now this is my third pregnancy so I guess I'm not surprised it started so early...


----------



## co_fostermom

Okay I have a friend who I think was trying to explain that to me as well! Something to look forward to I guess lol! I'm sorry you are being bothered by it Bella. I've heard that everything happens early with subsequent pregnancies...like, you'll feel Baby kicking sooner and you'll start showing earlier, so it makes sense that other things would happen sooner too.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I had the round ligament pain around this time last pregnancy too. It's not too bad, hurts but only if I stand too fast and I just breathe for second and it's gone. It's more of a quick reminder things are going on in there. :haha:


----------



## co_fostermom

Do you all recommend the snoogle earlier than? I've been having so much trouble sleeping since I found out and I'm wondering if one of those pillows would help. That being said, I thought the pillows were really meant for 2nd and 3rd trimesters?


----------



## mummy2 b

Hi girls, im afraid ive lost my little baby. I had a orange tinge to the tissue last night, so i took a test this morning and its negative. I just dont understand, i feel so sick, just feel so heartbroken. X


----------



## crusherwife44

Mummy2 b im so so sorry. Wish i could give you a hug.


----------



## doddy0402

mummy2 b said:


> Hi girls, im afraid ive lost my little baby. I had a orange tinge to the tissue last night, so i took a test this morning and its negative. I just dont understand, i feel so sick, just feel so heartbroken. X

oh, mummy2 b I am so sorry! look after yourself.x


----------



## Brit95

Hello Ladies 


Congratulations on everyone’s BFPs! 


I’m so sorry to hear that mummy2 b 


Can I please be added to the 8th of June 2019. I’m currently 4weeks and 5 days


A little bit about me: 
I tested at 10dpo in the afternoon and got a very faint BFP. Tested again the next morning and it was a BFN, I was devastated, I told myself I wouldn’t test again unless AF was very late. Last Friday AF was due... which was a now show, having just come off birth control I wasn’t holding my breath for it as I didn’t know what my cycle would revert to. On Monday I wasn’t feeling right so I tested with a digital, mentally preparing myself for a negative, it came up pregnant. I continued to pee on all the different brands of tests I had in stock, all BFP. I put the positive tests into a box with a pair of baby converse shoes I had impulse bought earlier in the week and took it out to hubby. I told him it was an early wedding present and I couldn’t keep the surprise any longer. He opened it and his face lite up. 


I had my first doctors appt yesterday to confirm the pregnancy, the doctor I was given wasn’t the best. Due to it being an afternoon appointment I’d been consuming lots of water and peeing all day so my urine wasn’t very concentrated. When he tested it and it only came up as a faint BFP he told me I wasn’t pregnant because it wasn’t dark enough, he also said it was concerning I didn’t have painful breasts, that “all woman at my stage complain of painful breasts”, he still sent me for bloods though. I have to wait until Monday for the results due to him ordering a full blood work up for everything under the sun, unfortunately this medical practice does not give results out over the phone. 


Since then I’ve peed on another 2 sticks, still a big BFP, with the lines progressing each day. 


For symptoms I’m having daily headaches, I’ve had them since Monday but I’m not sure if it’s related to caffeine withdrawals from my stopping my preworkouts since I found out. I’m constipated, I’m also not sure if that’s related to the pregnancy vitamins I’ve been taking for the last 2 months in preparation. I’m having on and off cramps which makes me stress AF is on her way. Lower back pain started last night and is on and off. My sense of smell when it comes to food is ridiculous, most meat smell to overpowering for me. I have a decreased appetite but when I don’t eat I feel nauseous. I normally have a sweet tooth but now sweet food doesn’t interest me. I’m not finding any food enjoyable TBH.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

MUMMY2B - I am so sorry :( HUGS!!!

The way I explain round Ligament pain= You move to quickly or sneeze and a ligament from top of uterus to pubic bone feels like it got snapped like a rubber band for a moment. You will see what I mean as you get bigger lol.

Brit- That DOC sounds like an idiot. Not every woman is the same. Now mind you with my first two pregnancies SUPER SORE breasts were my indication I was pregnant since I never was good at keeping track of my period when I was 21 lol. This pregnancy my boobs are only mildly painful but they are more tender every day now and I am 6 weeks 4 days or going by my LMP I'd be 7 weeks 1 day. So the boobs may be sore for you later or you may never get sore boobs. Not everyone does. 

Congrats to any new BFPS I missed! I am just waiting for Monday for my SCAN lol. Trying to be patient best I can! Can't wait though. Hope everything is okay. I had a dream last night I got a digital pregnancy test and it read "Sorry not pregnant" lol. I woke up feeling the nausea though so that is a lie.


----------



## crusherwife44

Hoping just said what I was thinking. That doc is an idiot! We don’t all come right out of their textbooks. 
How is everyone this morning. My biggest symptom I guess is gonna be acne..... it’s gotten worse and worse and I look like I’m 13. Oh well!


----------



## faith037

mummy2 b said:


> Hi girls, im afraid ive lost my little baby. I had a orange tinge to the tissue last night, so i took a test this morning and its negative. I just dont understand, i feel so sick, just feel so heartbroken. X

I'm very sorry for your loss. I just went through that in July and understand how devastating it is. I pray you get a bean to stick soon.


----------



## faith037

Congrats Brit95! The Dr they gave you sounds clueless. I'm currently 5w+3d with my second and have almost no symptoms. Update us when you get your lab results back from your blood draw.


----------



## elmum

I'm so sorry Mummy2B :(
Brit95, I agree with the others. The doc sounds clueless
Co_Foster, I am in the same boat. Woke up this morning with the lightest tinge of tan when I wiped. Not really, pink, but not brown. Anyway, it's gone away now. And, I did look back at my chart with my first (14 years ago) and, I also called the doc around this time in pregnancy with light brown spotting. 
It still makes me nervous though. I am just trying not to worry too much


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry about the spotting ladies. I am sure it is nothing but it would freak me out too. I still am checking my CM when I go to the bathroom. I am not sure I will ever stop either.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

mummy2 b said:


> Hi girls, im afraid ive lost my little baby. I had a orange tinge to the tissue last night, so i took a test this morning and its negative. I just dont understand, i feel so sick, just feel so heartbroken. X

I'm so sorry mummy2 b! Are you going to the doctor? :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

co_fostermom said:


> Do you all recommend the snoogle earlier than? I've been having so much trouble sleeping since I found out and I'm wondering if one of those pillows would help. That being said, I thought the pillows were really meant for 2nd and 3rd trimesters?

If you're having trouble sleeping, it can't hurt. I have been sleeping like a rock since I brought my sweet snoogle home. Like I actually wake up in the morning when my 4 year old crawls into bed and realize my back is sore because I haven't moved ALL NIGHT. Unlike me, I usually toss and turn. So I roll over real quick and I'm good for another few hours. :haha:


----------



## sarah34

Mummy2b how far along are you? If you aren’t bleeding then it isn’t over. Have you heard of hook effect? Sometimes your hcg can be so high that it won’t register on a pregnancy test. I don’t want to get your hopes up but I would see you doctor xx sending you hugs xxxx

AFM - nausea definitely hit this morning. I have felt sick all day and eating doesn’t seem to be helping. Feeling a bit like I’m coming down with something so could be that. 

One week today until our next scan! I’m so hoping for a heartbeat! Xx


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Welcome and congrats on your :bfp: Brit! I added you and your due date to the 1st post.

And sounds to me like you got a quack! Make sure you find a doctor you trust and stay away from that other guy!


----------



## co_fostermom

Mummy 2b I am so, so very sorry. :hugs: :flower: Do something nice for yourself this week...and maybe have a doctor double check.

Brit, that doctor is a total idiot. I've never heard a decent doctor say someone isn't pregnant because the test line isn't strong enough. Even the test directions say a faint positive is still a positive. Also, every woman is different so just because you don't have tender bbs does not mean you aren't pregnant. Was he super young? Or super old? I would definitely find a new doctor super quick because he clearly doesn't know what he's doing.

Sorry about the nausea Sarah.

Elmum, I'm glad the spotting stopped for you as well!

AFM feeling normal although the bloat just got real. I actually decided to go ahead and buy a pair of maternity jeans because my jeans are fitting super tight. I'm starting my new job today so I wanted to wear my slightly dressier skinny jeans and while they are the correct waist size for me, I've had to use the hair tie hack today and they still feel tight. I've been wearing a pair of jeans that I love but are a size too big (I lost a bunch of weight before I got pregnant), so they've been fitting nicely since the bloat started but they are too casual for a first day on the job, you know? I kind of wish I could wear leggings today lol.

And I totally think I'm going to invest in a big pillow because the loss of sleep is becoming an issue. It's amazing to me that something as small as a sesame seed can cause such waves in our bodies!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

OHHH co! Starting a new job and pregnant! Congrats on the new job!! Did you tell them or you going to surprise them in a couple of months lol!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Excuse me if that was kind of Nosey! I have no filter today I guess.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hi!
I’m just getting my head around possibly being pregnant with no.4 (oopsie!) Have had three positive tests now, think I’m only about 11dpo. I just had a feeling one slip and it would be wham, bam thank you mam!
I loved pregnancy and I’m excited, but it’s a good while since my daughter was born, and I’m 37 now! Hope my body copes


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Welcome and congrats Mark&Annie! Let us know you're expected due date and I'll add you to the 1st post.


----------



## Neodymiumlove

Hi everyone 
I got my positive on 3rd oct:happydance: about 9dpo ....still very early but so excited .and shocked. We started ttc this cycle and ...tada ...pregnant first try .
i can't believe it .at 35 i thought it would take awhile thats for sure. Going by my LMP i will be due 17thjune but will have a c section so date will change in 3rd tri to a bit earlier. I look forward to getting to know you all and sharing this awesome journey x


----------



## Mark&Annie

Thanks Think I’m due 16th June going by LMP


----------



## sarah34

Hi ladies, woke up to blood this morning. Not a lot but obviously it’s scared the hell out of me! I’m terrified I’m losing the baby and am currently waiting for clinic to open to phone them x


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ahh Sarah that is super scary!! I remember I bled with my first, totally thought it was all over, felt like forever waiting for an internal scan - they found him happy in there and a dark area that probably caused the bleed and could even have been a twin.
Everything crossed it’s nothing to worry about for you!! Xxx


----------



## sarah34

Mark&Annie said:


> Ahh Sarah that is super scary!! I remember I bled with my first, totally thought it was all over, felt like forever waiting for an internal scan - they found him happy in there and a dark area that probably caused the bleed and could even have been a twin.
> Everything crossed it’s nothing to worry about for you!! Xxx

Thank you, I have an appointment later on this afternoon. I’m not sure how much we will see on a scan but I need to do something. 
The bleeding has stopped now, just very light brown when I wipe.


----------



## Neodymiumlove

Mark&Annie said:


> Thanks Think I’m due 16th June going by LMP

We are very close in due dates 
Thats exciting 
Hope everything is going great 
...have you had many symptoms ? 

Hope everyone is doing good today x


----------



## Neodymiumlove

sarah34 said:


> Hi ladies, woke up to blood this morning. Not a lot but obviously it’s scared the hell out of me! I’m terrified I’m losing the baby and am currently waiting for clinic to open to phone them x

Sorry for your scare. I have had some slight bleeding with all my pregnancies at 5-9 weeks and all were fine and healthy..sending you positive vibes x


----------



## sarah34

We have a heartbeat!!! So relieved! 

They couldn’t say why I had bled this morning but I really hope it doesn’t happen again! Xx


----------



## Neodymiumlove

sarah34 said:


> We have a heartbeat!!! So relieved!
> 
> They couldn’t say why I had bled this morning but I really hope it doesn’t happen again! Xx

Thats brilliant news :) x


----------



## littlejune

Co_fostermom I had a dream last night that I started bleeding- I woke up with what I interpreted as period cramps but I think they are actually gi cramps because I’m a bit sick today (tmi but you get the idea) I’m also have twinges down on my lower left side but they come and go and don’t hurt per say, just kind of surprise me. 

Mummy2be I am so sorry- are you having a doctor check you out? 

Sarah34 how scary! I am so glad everything’s okay though. I’m glad you got to hear the heartbeat. 

AFM my symptoms are worse- 6 week hormone spike maybe? My chest is killing me and has gone up nearly a cup size (not complaining though I’m a member of the itty bitty titty committee so I will take it) I feel nauseaous pretty much all day, and I’m exhausted. I’m also working all day so I can’t not be on my game- I can’t wait to be out of first trimester! It’s the worst! And I don’t go in until the 22 so I still have like 2.5 more weeks to go before I even get to hear a little heartbeat and know all is well. At least it’s friday!


----------



## helensamantha

Hi Ladies, 

Just like to gate-crash on in here with a due date of 12th June based on LMP. 

Not feeling _too _bad at the moment, little crampy, tired, slightly sore boobs and I have had a couple of bouts of nausea twice this afternoon which totally took me by surprise, funny feeling in the stomach, watery mouth......i even dry-wretched (sorry) a couple of times, is that normal?! never experienced any morning sickness or anything with my daughter!

Haven't read all the posts, but hope you're all doing well :)

Loves,
H x


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Neodymiumlove said:


> Hi everyone
> I got my positive on 3rd oct:happydance: about 9dpo ....still very early but so excited .and shocked. We started ttc this cycle and ...tada ...pregnant first try .
> i can't believe it .at 35 i thought it would take awhile thats for sure. Going by my LMP i will be due 17thjune but will have a c section so date will change in 3rd tri to a bit earlier. I look forward to getting to know you all and sharing this awesome journey x

Welcome and congrats! I added you and your due date to the 1st post, if it changes let me know and I'll update it. I also started ttc this cycle and was shocked it worked the first time, I'm 36 (almost 37).


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Mark&Annie said:


> Thanks Think I’m due 16th June going by LMP

Got you added to the 1st post! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

helensamantha said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just like to gate-crash on in here with a due date of 12th June based on LMP.
> 
> Not feeling _too _bad at the moment, little crampy, tired, slightly sore boobs and I have had a couple of bouts of nausea twice this afternoon which totally took me by surprise, funny feeling in the stomach, watery mouth......i even dry-wretched (sorry) a couple of times, is that normal?! never experienced any morning sickness or anything with my daughter!
> 
> Haven't read all the posts, but hope you're all doing well :)
> 
> Loves,
> H x

Welcome and congrats! I added your name and due date to the 1st post. :flower:

I'm not sure about the morning sickness, never had any either with my son, just food aversions. So far I haven't had any this time around either. :shrug:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I never have any dry heaving but I am on another site which is on my phone and a lot of the ladies are saying they dry heave a lot so it must be a normal thing for some!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Sarah - I'm so relieved for you!!!! :cloud9:

Mummy2 b - Any update? Hoping you're doing ok, we're thinking of you! :hugs:

littlejune - I'm a certified member of the itty bitty titty committee too! I'm looking forward to having my nursing boobs back, I miss those suckers! :holly:

AFM - Omg sooooo blooooooooated today. Here I am without a drink in 2 weeks, I thought the weight would just be sloughing off me. Clearly, that is not the case. I immediately lost 2 pounds and gained it back and I've been holding steady. I've even been tracking my food and trying to get in my massive amounts of protein. Can I blame it on anything yet? I don't think my uterus is big enough to blame for anything. #-o


----------



## Mrs. JJ

We have half of June now for due dates on our 1st post! You guys ever think about how the ones who will join with end of June due dates aren't even pregnant yet? In fact, they're probably knocking boots right now! :sex::spermy::rofl:


----------



## helensamantha

Mrs. JJ said:


> Welcome and congrats! I added your name and due date to the 1st post. :flower:
> 
> I'm not sure about the morning sickness, never had any either with my son, just food aversions. So far I haven't had any this time around either. :shrug:

Thanks Mrs JJ! Have a feeling date may be put back a couple of days going by Ov date but just for now i'll keep it simple and go by LMP! hahaha. Not had any aversions (or even cravings) yet but its still early, which is why i was a bit surprised at the nauseous feeling earlier today!


----------



## helensamantha

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I never have any dry heaving but I am on another site which is on my phone and a lot of the ladies are saying they dry heave a lot so it must be a normal thing for some!

it was just totally out of the blue and I was in the car at the time and I seriously thought i was going to vomit down myself - it was horrible. but then as quickly as it came it went again. And then came back about an hour later!!! hahaha


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Since I typed that I've been feeling a little nauseous... maybe it's in my head. :haha:

Oh you have 3 cats?? Me too!! :cat::cat::cat:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@helensamantha That does not sound fun at all! I have the nausea that just lingers from 9:00 AM til 1:00 PM and that started on the last two days. Before that I was only a lil nauseous if I didn't eat but now even food or sour things will get rid of it. I just have to wait.


----------



## littlejune

Helensamantha- I dry heave almost daily if not several times daily! I think it’s normal, did it a few times with my son. I’m just glad I’m keeping food down and nutrients in.


----------



## Mark&Annie

sarah34 said:


> We have a heartbeat!!! So relieved!
> 
> They couldn’t say why I had bled this morning but I really hope it doesn’t happen again! Xx

Yippie!!! Been thinking of you today XX


----------



## Mark&Annie

Neodymiumlove said:


> We are very close in due dates
> Thats exciting
> Hope everything is going great
> ...have you had many symptoms ?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good today x

Coolio! Nothing really now, I had cramps about 9dpo which was possibly implantation, was quite intense, reminded me of after pains. I’ve never had much sickness with the others. I guess I’m quite tired, and hungry!


----------



## helensamantha

Mrs. JJ said:


> Since I typed that I've been feeling a little nauseous... maybe it's in my head. :haha:
> 
> Oh you have 3 cats?? Me too!! :cat::cat::cat:

We had 2, lost 1, went to cats home and came back with 2 more, hahahha. The new ones are still kittens, only about 10/11 months old


----------



## helensamantha

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @helensamantha That does not sound fun at all! I have the nausea that just lingers from 9:00 AM til 1:00 PM and that started on the last two days. Before that I was only a lil nauseous if I didn't eat but now even food or sour things will get rid of it. I just have to wait.

My stomach feels quite tender, like when you have a hangover and not sure if you need to be sick or not, or like when you have a tummy bug and you’ve been vomiting for ages. It’s quite strange. I knew I was lucky last time not to have a sniff of morning sickness but I hope this doesn’t last forever or get any worse


----------



## helensamantha

littlejune said:


> Helensamantha- I dry heave almost daily if not several times daily! I think it’s normal, did it a few times with my son. I’m just glad I’m keeping food down and nutrients in.

As long as it stays as a dry heave and not a wet heave!!!! Hahaha


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I hope it doesn't turn into a wet heave for you. Man I have violent gas today. FUN TIMES! lol


----------



## helensamantha

Oh god so do I - it’s a long way from from my office at work to the bathroom! Might have to invest in some sick bags if it does :shock:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Awwww kittens! My youngest is 6 years old today (I just realized it was his birthday as I typed this) and my older cats are 14 and 15 I think. My 15-year-old is sick but hanging in there for now. I've been promised I can get a kitten when he passes though because it will be unbearable!


----------



## helensamantha

Mrs. JJ said:


> Awwww kittens! My youngest is 6 years old today (I just realized it was his birthday as I typed this) and my older cats are 14 and 15 I think. My 15-year-old is sick but hanging in there for now. I've been promised I can get a kitten when he passes though because it will be unbearable!

THEY ARE MENTAL!!! Every day there is some furry or feather body to clear up and the older Cat just sits there staring and them thinking “what the hell are they doing” :huh:


----------



## Mark&Annie

I have a confession - I haven’t told my husband yet!
He has a big job on next week and is working away so I’m thinking I’ll wait till he gets back. Plus it’s so early. I quite like having my own little secret!


----------



## helensamantha

Mark&Annie said:


> I have a confession - I haven’t told my husband yet!
> He has a big job on next week and is working away so I’m thinking I’ll wait till he gets back. Plus it’s so early. I quite like having my own little secret!

Guess what - I haven’t told my OH yet either!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Oh exciting! Can't wait to hear how you guys tell them!


----------



## Neodymiumlove

Mrs. JJ said:


> Welcome and congrats! I added you and your due date to the 1st post, if it changes let me know and I'll update it. I also started ttc this cycle and was shocked it worked the first time, I'm 36 (almost 37).

Wow amazing and congrats x ....im still in shock. Obviously wanted to be pregnant first try but there was no way i was even considering it would happen. ..my other 3 took a few months. My guy keeps saying he has super sperm (new relationship not same dad as 3) x last time i was pregnant was 5 yrs ago so feel like i have to re learn it all lol


----------



## Mark&Annie

Eeekk! Haha glad I’m not alone


----------



## helensamantha

Mark&Annie said:


> Eeekk! Haha glad I’m not alone

Same reason as you really, he has a lot of work on at the moment and I dont want it to be a quick 2 second exchange of words as he’s on the way out the door


----------



## Neodymiumlove

Well its nearly 5am here and i cant get back to sleep ....tmi my nipples feel like they are on actual fire lol 
Also i can smell everything. ...EVERYTHINg :lol: i feel like id make a great human sniffer dog. Already had the nausea too. I feel like i ovulated early and bit further along maybe. Or maybe now im older (35) im just so aware of everything earlier on (nausea etc didnt start for me until 7 weeks in last 3 pregnancies ) :)


----------



## co_fostermom

Well, I think I'm having a miscarriage. Started gushing blood yesterday completely out of nowhere. Pretty sure I passed the yolk sac but not sure because I don't know what those are supposed to look like. So I bled heavier than I ever have in my life for about 2 hours and then it started getting lighter. I haven't bled at all for the last 4 hours or so today. Went in for an emergency ultrasound this morning and my doctor couldn't find a sac but my lining was still thick so she couldn't give me any answers. Blood HcG today was 1976 which apparently is lower than they'd like to see it so I have to go back in on Monday morning for a followup test to see what's going on. 

It all happened so suddenly I don't even know what to think or feel. My abs are incredibly sore, all the preg symptoms are still there (worse today actually) but I'm pretty sure it's over. I'm devastated. I wanted to update you all because I'm not sure I'll be on here very much for a while just for my sanity.


----------



## Neodymiumlove

Also meant to add im waking up so hot at night ! (Still quite cool here in aus at night time )i guess its my body adjusting to the hormones?...anyone else noticing this too?


----------



## littlejune

co_fostermom said:


> Well, I think I'm having a miscarriage. Started gushing blood yesterday completely out of nowhere. Pretty sure I passed the yolk sac but not sure because I don't know what those are supposed to look like. So I bled heavier than I ever have in my life for about 2 hours and then it started getting lighter. I haven't bled at all for the last 4 hours or so today. Went in for an emergency ultrasound this morning and my doctor couldn't find a sac but my lining was still thick so she couldn't give me any answers. Blood HcG today was 1976 which apparently is lower than they'd like to see it so I have to go back in on Monday morning for a followup test to see what's going on.
> 
> It all happened so suddenly I don't even know what to think or feel. My abs are incredibly sore, all the preg symptoms are still there (worse today actually) but I'm pretty sure it's over. I'm devastated. I wanted to update you all because I'm not sure I'll be on here very much for a while just for my sanity.

Oh- I am so so sorry. I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, if you care to pop in and update us I will be really concerned to know.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh no @co_fostermom I am so sorry! :( Thinking of you! Virtual HUGS so tight! Please let us know if you get an update if you are able to I totally understand if you can't! I hope it is a good one. Fingers crossed so tight!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh my goodness! I’m so sorry! Xxxx


----------



## helensamantha

I’m so sorry fostermom, I hope it isn’t as bad as you fear. Lots of love xxxx


----------



## sarah34

So sorry foster mum :( sending you lots of hugs. Do what you need to do and look after yourself. 

Hearing that and having the spotting yesterday myself has made me realise that this could all be taken away before we know it. I am going to enjoy being pregnant today. Xxx


----------



## sarah34

More blood this morning and everywhere is closed. Unless it gets really heavy I’m going to ignore it and pretend everything is ok. Xx


----------



## Shanlee16

Hi ladies. Excited to add my name to this list and jump into this forum! Just read every single post, what a roller coaster. My due date is June 12, I got my bfp Tuesday the 2nd, but have waited a couple days to be cautious. My tests weren’t darkening as quickly as I’d liked and I was stressing myself out so I’ve stopped testing all together. I have an almost one year old, her birthday is next Wednesday, the 10th and am very excited. Her dad died last year when I was 4w6d and this is a new partner. As I approach this date I’m excited but extremely nervous to do this with my new partner. Overall tho we are extremely excited and happy to see what lies before us. Can’t wait to be in this journey with all you amazing ladies!!


----------



## helensamantha

Hello again shanlee!!
X


----------



## helensamantha

sarah34 said:


> More blood this morning and everywhere is closed. Unless it gets really heavy I’m going to ignore it and pretend everything is ok. Xx

Oh sarah. Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## co_fostermom

Sarah I hope everything is okay! 

I'm still in limbo. Bleeding has completely stopped but I don't know how much of that is because of the meds. Wish they had worked in the first place. Have to go in for another blood test on Monday. My HcG was a bit low yesterday so they still don't have answers.


----------



## doddy0402

my fingers are crossed for you both Sarah and fostermom! hoping for good news!
welcome all the new girls, hope you are all doing well?
afm, I am soooooo tired!! Hating all the bruising and soreness from my clexane injections :-(I have to keep reminding myself that it will all be worth it if we get to take this little one home.


----------



## crusherwife44

Oh ladies I hope everything is ok. And i hope Monday gets here quick! 
Afm ... My boobs seem off and on sore. No matter what i eat im really bad gassy. I could do without that.... Its still surreal. And no urge to tell anyone really. Just me and hubs talk about it but not even a lot. So nervous. Just praying. 
Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hello ladies! I’ve just read through all the posts! Sarah and fostermom I really hope you get some answers soon. Being in limbo is so very hard. 

As for me this is baby #5 we both decided we wanted another and if it happened over the next few months so be it.... well here we are! I’m currently due based on LMP 5th June. Because of my previous history I can ask for an early scan.... I usually like to wait until I reach just over 6 week to book a scan and the midwife booking in appointment.


----------



## helensamantha

Hello again mummy2corban!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

:dance: Hello!


----------



## Shanlee16

helensamantha said:


> Hello again shanlee!!
> X

Hi! It looks like we have the same edd! 

How is everyone feeling? I’ve been nauseous every morning since basically finding out and that is honestly reassuring. I know in a couple weeks I won’t feel like that, but right now it’s a good feeling :haha:With my daughter I had horrible morning(all day) sickness so I’m just waiting for it to start.


----------



## faith037

I still have very few symptoms and I’ll be 6 weeks tomorrow. With my daughter I was all day nauseous so it’s a different experience! I can’t wait for my scan on Friday. Seems so far away!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m a little bit terrified of the nausea and sickness.... the 24hr nausea is horrible. It’s starting to creep in for me.... but I’m trying to stay positive and hope it isn’t as bad as previous pregnancies!!!!!

Have you ladies any helpful tips?? Most things I’ve tried never helped but I’m always willing to try!!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ive only really had mild nausea in the past, ginger beer was always good at sorting it out, and trying not to have an empty stomach as that made me feel sicker!


----------



## Neodymiumlove

I had bad nausea with my DD ....sea sickness bands,b6 ,peppermint tea,ginger beer and eating light snacks thru out the day helped. Also avoiding places with strong smells. I've been feeling nausea on and off since i even got a positive so thats different usually it doesn't hit me until about 7 weeks .


----------



## helensamantha

Shanlee16 said:


> Hi! It looks like we have the same edd!
> 
> How is everyone feeling? I’ve been nauseous every morning since basically finding out and that is honestly reassuring. I know in a couple weeks I won’t feel like that, but right now it’s a good feeling :haha:With my daughter I had horrible morning(all day) sickness so I’m just waiting for it to start.

Yes, wonder if it’ll get moved at my dating scan! Probably will, they usually move by a couple of days or so. I didn’t get morning sickness at all with my daughter, in fact I didn’t get any symptoms really, if I hadn’t have skipped AF I wouldn’t have known I was preggers!!
This time however, I’ve got mild cramps, a little nausea, sore boobs, headaches......
Hope it all doesn’t get worse before it gets better!! Haha


----------



## crusherwife44

With my last i just kept eating all the time. I got a little nauseous but didnt throw up but gained a lot of weight lol. Thats what im kinda trying this time cuz i dont want to let anyone know im pregnant but ive only had mild nausea here and there so far. I feel nothing right now. I want the symptoms. They're awful but reassuring.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I agree it’s reassuring but I have found this bit really hard... like I usually cry a lot because I feel so yuk!

I wonder how much I due dates will alter. Mine have all changed at the 12 week scan.

Ladies with babies have you been early, late or on time with previous babies? X


----------



## helensamantha

Mummy2Corban said:


> I agree it’s reassuring but I have found this bit really hard... like I usually cry a lot because I feel so yuk!
> 
> I wonder how much I due dates will alter. Mine have all changed at the 12 week scan.
> 
> Ladies with babies have you been early, late or on time with previous babies? X

 My daughter was born at 39+6 weeks so I class that as practically bang on, haha


----------



## crusherwife44

My first i had castor oil the day before or on my due date and had him the day after but had to have pitocin. Second was induced a week early. 
I HATE pitocin


----------



## littlejune

Mummy2Corban said:


> I agree it’s reassuring but I have found this bit really hard... like I usually cry a lot because I feel so yuk!
> 
> I wonder how much I due dates will alter. Mine have all changed at the 12 week scan.
> 
> Ladies with babies have you been early, late or on time with previous babies? X

My son came nearly three weeks early- I swear to this day he jumped too hard and broke his own water. I also had very minimal symptoms first tri with him, this time I feel like I constantly have a stomach bug


----------



## Brit95

Update:

Just came back from the doctors, had a much better experience this time, I think I will stick with this new doctor.


My bloods came back, my HCG was only 49 (that was drawn last Wednesday, I only got the positive Monday), which is worrying for me however my doctor isn’t concerned. She seems to think I ovulated later then I thought and caught my BFP early on. I’ve only just come off birth control and I wasn’t testing for ovulation so I guess she could be right. When I did test at what I thought was 10-12 DPO it was a BFN. 


I requested if we could do another blood test to see if the numbers are doubling like they should be, she said there’s no need to, she’s not concerned. She’s given me a date for my first ultrasound which is the 5th of November, I’ll be 9 weeks and 3 days by my LMP, however she said if I did ovulate late I may not be as far along as I think and she doesn’t want me to stress about not seeing a heartbeat if it’s to early. So I guess until then I will continue to pee on sticks. The one I tested on today seems lighter then yesterday’s, which is making me stress, hubby keeps reminding me a number of things can impact that, how much I’ve drunk, the actual test and what not. He’s getting cranky at me for wasting money on the stupid things, that if I don’t have AF that should be a big enough sign that I’m pregnant. I can’t help it though, stress gets the best of me, I want this little human so bad! 


Still minimal symptoms, I’ve started this fancy trick when my stomachs empty, I gag until I eat or drink. Still no breast pain, just dull aches every now and then. When I wake up I still have my almost abs, however come night time I look 14 weeks pregnant. The constipation is real. Other then that, I’m my normal self. I know I’ll regret saying it but I want the full on pregnancy symptoms, just so I know everything’s ok and my body is doing what it’s meant to.


On another note I’ve had to cancel my honeymoon to Bali due to the risk of Zika, I’m devastated but as the doctor and my mum have reminded me losing the price of flights isn’t worth your child’s life.


----------



## Shanlee16

Mummy2Corban said:


> I agree it’s reassuring but I have found this bit really hard... like I usually cry a lot because I feel so yuk!
> 
> I wonder how much I due dates will alter. Mine have all changed at the 12 week scan.
> 
> Ladies with babies have you been early, late or on time with previous babies? X

I also think my due date will change as I was testing with OPKs and got negatives around my projected O date and got one like 5 days later than what was projected dd. So who knows. My daughter was born at 40+5 but we were trying and I was testing and temping so I believe she was just very cozy because I know exactly what date I O’d and she was still so late. Who knows tho. 

Brit- I’m glad you had a better experience with this doctor. Last pregnancy of my doctor had said that to me I would’ve panicked and flipped but this pregnancy I’m much more laid back. I think you should listen to what your husband is saying and if you haven’t started your period or bleeding then you’re still pregnant. It’s such hassle stressing and I know I hate questioning myself. With this baby I am pregnant until proven otherwise, and I am enjoying every moment of it. I wish you peace of mind and calmness :hugs:<3


----------



## Mummy2Corban

BRIT I’m glad your liking this doctor more. Nothing worse than not feeling comfortable with someone looking after you. I think 49 last Wednesday sounds ok? If you only found out the Monday the levels then would have been low. I’ve still been testing with cheap tests and they seem to vary... I just have to tell myself they are cheap and I take them at different times of the day?? 

My babies have all been late... 7 days, 9 days, 2 days, 5 days! 

How’s everyone today? Nausea is not my friend today. We have some guys doing the bathroom all week so it’s difficult to feel sorry for myself! X


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hey ladies! I had my scan this morning. Baby is looking good. Heartbeat and all. My due date was moved back to 05/30 which means I probably will be in first week of June since I tend to be late.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Mine have got progressively bigger and later!
37+2 8lb 2, 38+2 8lb 7, 40+2 9lb
So expecting this one at 41+2 and over 9lb!


----------



## helensamantha

Mark&Annie said:


> Mine have got progressively bigger and later!
> 37+2 8lb 2, 38+2 8lb 7, 40+2 9lb
> So expecting this one at 41+2 and over 9lb!

Good grief I hope not! :rofl:


----------



## faith037

I had my daughter 2 days before my due date. I was actually induced due to how far I was dilated without going into labor. 
I may be the only person to ever say it, but I didn't have any issues with the pitocin medication/being induced! My only issue was my blood pressure dropped a lot when I got the epidural so they had to turn it off (ouch!).


----------



## Mrs. JJ

co_fostermom - I just logged in for the first time since this weekend and read your update. My heart is broken for you. Please let us know what the doctor says. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Welcome and congrats Shanlee16 and Mummy2Corban - I added your due dates to the 1st post. :flower:

Hoping4numbr3 - I updated your EDD too!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

My water broke 40+1 with my son and he was finally born 40+4. It was a long 3 days! :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Wow 3 days! You must have been tired??


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Mark&Annie said:


> Mine have got progressively bigger and later!
> 37+2 8lb 2, 38+2 8lb 7, 40+2 9lb
> So expecting this one at 41+2 and over 9lb!

Well that’s what I thought with my number 4 but I was wrong...

Mine went 8lb 2, 8lb 9, 8lb 15 and then 8lb 7.... interestingly my boys were lighter than the girls


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Well I had a little rest in-between contractions while I was laboring in a birthing tub but not much really. It was hard to be tired until it was all said and done though.


----------



## co_fostermom

3 days is a long time Mrs JJ!

I'm still waiting to hear the results of my blood test. This weekend has been hard because I stopped bleeding completely early on Friday and have felt pregnant all weekend...as in my symptoms were actually getting stronger not weaker. I would think the opposite would be happening if I'm having a miscarriage? I don't know. Maybe I'm just holding onto my last shred of hope. Will let you all know when I know.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Fostermom I’ve had 3 early mc and the cramping has always been pretty intense, I bleed around the same time as my period (7 days) and it was quite clotty.

Hopefully you get some results soon. The waiting game is tough. Hugs xx


----------



## crusherwife44

Cofostermom i hope everything is great! Glad to hear bleeding stopped. Like mummy said... I bled a whole period clotty length for my miscarriage. 
So i work nights and each night i have been feeling slightly nauseous so i just keep eating... Lol. One thing i do want to happen this baby is my water to break on its own. But someone convenient like the shower so as not to have a mess on my hands lol


----------



## Mrs. JJ

co_fostermom - I'm glad you're not bleeding anymore, I'm hanging onto that as a good sign! :hugs:[-o&lt;


----------



## Mrs. JJ

My water broke as I stepped out of my husband's truck in the IKEA parking structure. My Hubs was like, let's go and I said "I can't... my water broke". He went silent and I could see the thoughts racing through his head. He was like, do we have to go to the birthing center?? But I told him not yet, we had a while to go (I had no idea just how long). He ended up running through the store on his own and manhandling an entire few boxes worth of a new dresser for me on his shoulder all the way back to the parking structure while I sat on a pile of towels. Then we got home, ordered calzones and he put the dresser together while I sat on another pile of towels. It was a fun 1st day. :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

What a way for your waters to go! Amazing! How did you labour go from there?


----------



## crusherwife44

Jj thats pretty funny. I think my hubs first thought would have been.... Did that happen IN my car? Lol


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Labor was very slow from there. Didn't start getting contractions until middle of the night that night so didn't sleep and then labored at home for a day, spent the afternoon/night in the birthing center trying to encourage contractions and laboring in the water and then went to the hospital the next day to be induced, he was eventually born the day AFTER that via c-section after pushing for 4 hours. He was sunny side up so was stuck with his big ol' fat head. :haha:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Just got back from our 1st appt! We saw the baby and heard the heartbeat!! :cloud9:

We go back in 4 weeks for another ultrasound and the NIPT testing and find out the gender!


----------



## crusherwife44

Moving right a long! Yay
My first had to be sunctioned out. Awful. I pushed for 3 1/2 hours the big head!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Oh suctioned! Yikes! Why do babies have SUCH big heads?? :rofl:


----------



## crusherwife44

I know right? For the next one i just prayed for smaller head and less spit up lol it worked


----------



## Mrs. JJ

crusherwife44 said:


> I know right? For the next one i just prayed for smaller head and less spit up lol it worked

I'll start praying in that case! :rofl:


----------



## helensamantha

You guys are so funny. My waters broke in the middle of the night - around about the same time as I’d have normally got up for a wee anyway (4am every night, without fail!) so naturally, I thought I’d wet myself. It was only after I’d “wet myself” for the third time in less than an hour I realised it was actually my waters!!!! :dohh:

Contractions started soon after that, every 7mins, mild to start but soon got stronger, stayed regular, got to labour ward that afternoon and was 2cm, fully dilated an hour later, then pushed for 2 hours and she got stuck (sunny side up), got distressed and needed forceps to get out. My bump was MASSIVE, everyone though I was going to have at least a 9-10lb baby. No. She was 6lb 13oz. Oh the look on the doc’s face when she plopped out was priceless! I swear he even looked to see if there was another one!! :rofl:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I pushed for 4 hours with my first because he was back to back!!!! Babies!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Aren’t bump sizes funny... my bumps have all gotten smaller but babies bigger... well apart from my last! 

Amazing to have such a big bump and little bubs. Did you have a lot of water??


----------



## helensamantha

I think I had one hell of a lot of water, all throughout I measured about 3-4weeks ahead on the bump-growth chart. Every contraction I had squirted a bit of water out


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Can only imagine :haha:


----------



## Brit95

Any news yet foster mum?

Update:
A few days ago after DTD I started spotting brown afterwards, it was only noticeable when I wiped. I freaked out because you know blood is blood, no matter what colour it is, it’s scary. Anyway It stopped after a few hours.... Well tonight for no explained reason it’s happening again only it’s brown with little clots, still only when I wipe but I feel like it’s more so then the other day. I know spotting brown can be common in first trimester but something just doesn’t feel right down there :nope::sad2:I don’t know, I’m just going to have an early night and rest, we shall see what happens


----------



## MissCassie

Hi Ladies,

Can i please join.

Back story, we did ivf to conceive our daughter in 2016. She arrived 6th october 2016

And we did around of ivf in September this year.
Got some lovely embryos and did a transfer last wednesday.

I tested yesterday and got my :bfp:

If you go off my transfer date my due date would be 21st june.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Misscassie congratulations!

Brit I’m so sorry for your worry right now. It’s worrying seeing any kind of blood during pregnancy.... especially these early days. Hopefully things have calmed down by the morning xx


----------



## mkyerby16

:hi: May I cautiously join you ladies? Got a faint bfp on Sunday, but this morning it's definitely darker. Af was expected Thursday, so I'm still nervous. This will be #2 for me, second cycle ttc. I'm already not able to sleep well, keep getting hot, and having mild nausea. Based on my lmp my due date will be June 20th.... know the Dr will base it off my ultrasound at my 8 week appointment though. Plus I already know I'll have to have a csection with this one and I think they typically schedule those for 39 weeks.


----------



## Shanlee16

Oh jj I loved reading about your waters!! Mine broke at night and it was such a strong gush I knew exactly what they were. I went to the hospital about an hour later, barely dilated a cm and labored for 12 hours before having an emergency csection. It was not fun and I would prefer not to have them break on my own this time!! I did not like the wetness of it all :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yay! @Mrs. JJ Congrats :) Here is my lil shrimp! I totally missed a bunch of posts after I posted this I just realized...Sorry ladies! I will catch up. 

Welcome to all the new ladies!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Brit95 How scary! Are you going to call the doctor? I hope everything is just fine!


----------



## sarah34

Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats! 

Little update on me, bleeding completely stopped yesterday, thank goodness! I have another scan at fertility clinic on Thursday (viability scan) so fingers crossed baby is still happy in there! 

The bleeding was only ever really spotting so fingers crossed everything is ok. 

Foster mum how are you doing? Xx


----------



## sarah34

Mummy2Corban said:


> I pushed for 4 hours with my first because he was back to back!!!! Babies!

Same!! DS ended up being sucked out by ventouse as he got his head in a funny position cos he was back to back!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

MissCassie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can i please join.
> 
> Back story, we did ivf to conceive our daughter in 2016. She arrived 6th october 2016
> 
> And we did around of ivf in September this year.
> Got some lovely embryos and did a transfer last wednesday.
> 
> I tested yesterday and got my :bfp:
> 
> If you go off my transfer date my due date would be 21st june.

Welcome and congrats!! I added you and your due date to the 1st post. :flower:

So exciting! So do you already know the gender or is it still a surprise??


----------



## Mrs. JJ

mkyerby16 said:


> :hi: May I cautiously join you ladies? Got a faint bfp on Sunday, but this morning it's definitely darker. Af was expected Thursday, so I'm still nervous. This will be #2 for me, second cycle ttc. I'm already not able to sleep well, keep getting hot, and having mild nausea. Based on my lmp my due date will be June 20th.... know the Dr will base it off my ultrasound at my 8 week appointment though. Plus I already know I'll have to have a csection with this one and I think they typically schedule those for 39 weeks.

Congrats on the :bfp: and welcome! I added your name and due date to the 1st post, I can always update it later. :flower:


----------



## mkyerby16

Mrs. JJ said:


> Congrats on the :bfp: and welcome! I added your name and due date to the 1st post, I can always update it later. :flower:

Thank you!! Been nauseous all day, but not bad enough that I feel I'll actually be sick. Was up at 6am eating dry Cheerios & drinking water. Makes me wonder if this time is going to be harder. I got pretty lucky during my pregnancy with my DS. Can't seem to get more than 5hrs of sleep lately. Called and made my 1st dr appt.... have to wait till Nov 14th to know if all is well in there!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Brit - So scary! Did you call the doctor or anything? Did they have any advice? Hope you're resting and the spotting has stopped!

Sarah - glad the bleeding stopped! Really hoping for good news on Thursday! :hugs:

Shanlee - I hope mine don't break so early this time too. If it hadn't been for the broken waters I wouldn't have been so rushed to get labor started and I think I could have avoided the whole hospital mess and c-section. Though this time I may very well end up with another c-section. We'll see.

Hoping4numbr3 - AWWWWWWWWWWW! :cloud9: Look at that sweet little shrimp!

Update on fostermom - I'm not sure if she's planning to come back to the group but she wrote in her journal that she got a call confirming she miscarried. :cry: She said she'll probably go back to her TTC journal once they can afford another transfer.


----------



## co_fostermom

Thanks Mrs JJ. So yeah, I miscarried and wanted to let you all know. I hope dearly that you all have happy and healthy pregnancies for your little June babies.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry about the wait @mkyerby16 hopefully it will fly by!


@co_fostermom - I AM SO SORRY to read this!! :( I am sorry you are going through this. My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours!


----------



## crusherwife44

Cofostermom im so sorry. That breaks my heart.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

:hugs: fostermom. So heartbroken for you. I can't wait to read about your rainbow baby one day. Take care of yourself until then.


----------



## Babybump87

Hey all
Im dipping my toe in here ! Just found out today we are expecting baby No3 !!

Due date is 20 June same as you MK !

Sorry to read about your loss Fostermom:hugs:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Welcome @Babybump87 yay! Starting to see some familiar ladies! Not that I do not love meeting new ones CUZ I DO!


----------



## littlejune

co_fostermom said:


> Thanks Mrs JJ. So yeah, I miscarried and wanted to let you all know. I hope dearly that you all have happy and healthy pregnancies for your little June babies.

Oh I am so sorry! :( I agree with mrs.jj though on reading about your rainbow baby. 


Love reading through all of the birth stories ladies! Also, welcome to the new members, so excited you’re here!! 

AFM- still constant. Freaking. Nausea. All day no reprieve no food sounds good even water makes me gag. Fx it goes away soon or I may go mad. :sick::sick:


----------



## littlejune

Babybump87 said:


> Hey all
> Im dipping my toe in here ! Just found out today we are expecting baby No3 !!
> 
> Due date is 20 June same as you MK !
> 
> Sorry to read about your loss Fostermom:hugs:

Welcome!


----------



## littlejune

MissCassie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can i please join.
> 
> Back story, we did ivf to conceive our daughter in 2016. She arrived 6th october 2016
> 
> And we did around of ivf in September this year.
> Got some lovely embryos and did a transfer last wednesday.
> 
> I tested yesterday and got my :bfp:
> 
> If you go off my transfer date my due date would be 21st june.

Welcome!!


----------



## littlejune

mkyerby16 said:


> :hi: May I cautiously join you ladies? Got a faint bfp on Sunday, but this morning it's definitely darker. Af was expected Thursday, so I'm still nervous. This will be #2 for me, second cycle ttc. I'm already not able to sleep well, keep getting hot, and having mild nausea. Based on my lmp my due date will be June 20th.... know the Dr will base it off my ultrasound at my 8 week appointment though. Plus I already know I'll have to have a csection with this one and I think they typically schedule those for 39 weeks.

Welcome!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Babybump87 said:


> Hey all
> Im dipping my toe in here ! Just found out today we are expecting baby No3 !!
> 
> Due date is 20 June same as you MK !
> 
> Sorry to read about your loss Fostermom:hugs:

Congrats and welcome! I added your name and due date to the 1st post! :flower:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh no @littlejune sorry to hear the nausea is that bad. Food is starting to all sound really disgusting to me too but then I will be like "I WANT FRIES" randomly. It has been fun!


----------



## 2Baby2

June 12th 

This will be baby number 2 ☺️ I have a sassy little 2.5yo daughter 

I have a dr appointment Friday the 19th


----------



## Mrs. JJ

littlejune - I'm sorry you still have such bad nausea! I hope it improves soon! Have you tried ginger tea or ginger beer or sea bands? I hear good things about all of those.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

2Baby2 said:


> June 12th
> 
> This will be baby number 2 ☺️ I have a sassy little 2.5yo daughter
> 
> I have a dr appointment Friday the 19th

Welcome and congrats! I added you and your due date to the 1st post! :flower:


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Welcome @Babybump87 yay! Starting to see some familiar ladies! Not that I do not love meeting new ones CUZ I DO!

Woop yayy lets hope we see more of the ladies from TTC3 thread !


----------



## littlejune

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Oh no @littlejune sorry to hear the nausea is that bad. Food is starting to all sound really disgusting to me too but then I will be like "I WANT FRIES" randomly. It has been fun!

I do that occasionally- but then if I eat too much of the food it puts me off. It’s similar to getting sick off of something and never wanting it again


----------



## littlejune

Mrs. JJ said:


> littlejune - I'm sorry you still have such bad nausea! I hope it improves soon! Have you tried ginger tea or ginger beer or sea bands? I hear good things about all of those.

Thanks girly- tried everything ginger, peppermint, not sea bands. Honestly I don’t want to have anything give it away yet at work but I might have to cave and try it!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I took children's motion sickness medicine that is supposed to be safe in pregnancy on the days it was bothering me real bad and I had to be out all day. It has helped.


----------



## sarah34

So so sorry fostermom look after yourself and do whatever you need to do but know that we are here if you need to chat. Hugs to you and your husband


----------



## crusherwife44

Hello new ladies!
Ive got a sicky feeling most of the day in the back of my throat but nothing crazy yet


----------



## 2Baby2

I had horrible morning sickness with my 1st, pretty sure I threw up almost every day. Nothing so far with this little one but it’s still early. 

Has anyone ever had a decrease in appetite? I’m not hungry at all but I know I should eat so I’m basically forcing my self to eat 3 normal meals.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am not sure my appetite has really increased but I feel like I need to eat to make myself feel better but normally it doesn't help and I still keep trying to eat something to feel better anyways! Crazy I know. My appetite is picking up but everything sounds gross and then I key in on something that sounds awesome and go for that.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

sarah34 said:


> Same!! DS ended up being sucked out by ventouse as he got his head in a funny position cos he was back to back!


They tried to ventouse my first but his head had coned so much they couldn’t get it suctioned on! In the end I think the dr manually turned him when I pushed.... bruised was an understatement!

Has anyone had a home birth?!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I have not. I like the idea of it but I know I probably will just go to hospital and have an epidural again lol. I usually end up with very painful back labor.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Fostermom I’m so sorry to read that. I’ll be thinking of you. Take care of yourself and be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## mkyerby16

2Baby2 said:


> I had horrible morning sickness with my 1st, pretty sure I threw up almost every day. Nothing so far with this little one but it’s still early.
> 
> Has anyone ever had a decrease in appetite? I’m not hungry at all but I know I should eat so I’m basically forcing my self to eat 3 normal meals.


That was me with my first... not the sickness luckily, but the not wanting to eat anything. Had to force myself to eat or I'd start feeling bad. But then something completely random would sound so appealing while the thought of everything else grossed me out.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

My fourth was home birth so I’m hoping I can again.... even though my consultant said anymore than 4 they don’t like you having a home birth?!?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Mummy2Corban I bet it was an awesome experience. I'd love to have baby in a birthing tub and go right to bed after. Sounds a lot better than having the hospital people come in like 20 times a night.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I always wanted a water birth or a home birth. I attempted a water birth but thanks to my waters breaking so early and lack of progression it just wasn't in the cards for me. I wish I could attempt it again but the cost of paying a private doctor (since a midwife can't attend a vbac alone) is astronomical so I'm hoping for a hospital vbac at least.


----------



## mkyerby16

With my DS I had to be induced due to my blood pressure. I progressed well, but pushed for 3 hours before they realized he was stuck (apparently my pelvis opening is small and he was face up). He was started to get distressed so emergency csection it was. Even then he was so stuck that they struggled getting him out and the dr later said she didn't think we were both going to be ok. When she came in to tell me I needed the csection she said but you could always try a vbac next time. Well fastfoward to after she finally got him out she looked at my DH and said "She will NEVER have a vbac". Soooo my fate is sealed for a c-section this round.


----------



## Briana0990

Hey guys! Just wanted to jump into the group. Due 6/13/19


----------



## crusherwife44

Crazy how different everyone's pregnancies and births are
Hi briana
I was just looking at my maternity clothes thinking... I don't feel pregnant at all. Am i really?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Briana0990 said:


> Hey guys! Just wanted to jump into the group. Due 6/13/19

Welcome and congrats! I added your name and due date to the 1st post. :flower:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

crusherwife - I feel pregnant in that I'm feeling soooo fluffy but it's way too early for this. Ugh.


----------



## crusherwife44

I keep glancing in the mirror and and rubbing my belly. Was thin until my hubs and i went out a few times and then my aunt came for a week and now pregnant not working out lol. 
My 4 year old keeps talking about the baby in my tummy. We havent told them. They knew about the one we lost and since i just tell them to pray for one.


----------



## mkyerby16

I'm worried about this as my DH wants to wait until Thanksgiving to announce to anyone. I'll be 10 weeks then. With my DS I was noticeably fluffier by just 8 weeks (just looked fatter not preggo) and by 12 weeks I had to go buy maternity pants. I know they always say you show sooner with following pregnancies too. I don't think I can keep it from my mom that long. We're not telling our DS (a very wise for his age 3.5 yr old) until we take him to my 8 week appt.


----------



## Brit95

My heart breaks for you foster mum :cry: hopefully you get your rainbow baby soon! 

Update: 
I woke up this morning and the brown spotting is still there so I booked a doctors appt to be on the safe side. She’s sent me for a repeat HCG and will call me with my results this afternoon (hopefully she doesn’t forget). She also wants me to have another HCG blood test on Monday and an ultrasound to rule out an ectopic. Hopefully this little bean is doing ok [-o&lt;


----------



## Brit95

My HCG levels have come back at 34 which is lower then last weeks 49. I’ve been told to prepare for the worst. 

Good luck ladies over the next 9 months, I wish you all a healthy and happy pregnancy!


----------



## sarah34

So sorry Brit! hugs to you huni xxxx


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Oh no Brit!! I’m so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ahh hard reading catching up on the last few days, so sorry @cofostermom and @brit Will be praying for your rainbows xx

Hi everyone who’s new and congrats!

I’m generally feeling ok, no nausea yet but it’s early days, I have had lots of cramping, wish I’d written stuff down the last times so I could remember if it is normal! Mostly I think it’s gas! But still makes me worry. I’ve had lots of discharge too which makes me panic and I have to go check it’s not blood!

Always been so lucky, with pregnancy and birth, makes me feel I’m tempting fate having another. Need to positive up.

Plus, how do you guys get such early scans and find out gender early etc?! Are most of you in the states? 12weeks is the earliest I’ll find out if it’s even there


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Brit I’m so sorry to hear that. Sending hugs

I’m in the uk..... I get an early scan due to my previous molar and chemo. I have to clarify to charring cross it is indeed a new pregnancy and not another molar. I’m 6 weeks tomorrow so I’ll call my drs to get a referral. 

Xx


----------



## Babybump87

Littlejune I couldn’t recommend those sea bands enough they were a godsend when pregnant with DD2! I felt sick all the time these helped a lot !


----------



## sarah34

Hi mark&annie, 

I get early scans because we conceived on Clomid through fertility clinic. I’m in the uk too and will hopefully be discharged to normal midwife care after our viability scan tomorrow Xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Brit95 -OHHH NO! I am so sorry to hear this. I will be praying for you and I hope you get your sticky bean very soon! Hugs!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I do not really understand why they make you ladies wait in the UK until 12 weeks. Wouldn't that be kind of dangerous if you were having an ectopic pregnancy? Plus the first trimester is crucial times to be telling new moms what not to eat,use medicine wise, etc. Sorry you have to wait. Here in the USA I think they normally like to see us around 8 weeks. My scan ended up being at 6 weeks 4 days though but by my last period they thought I was 7 weeks 4 days. (I ovulated late and I already knew it).

As for my births- I had vaginal births both times. First labor I was 40 weeks plus 4 days and it was a 20 hour labor but no interventions needed. Was in painful back labor for about 8-9 hours stuck in a hospital bed unable to move around so even though I was against an epidural at the time I got it after that. 2nd birth (40 weeks 2 days) I had contractions in the morning so went ahead and got someone to grab my daughter then left with my sister to the hospital around 11:00 AM. Got to the birthing center and contractions stopped. Walked around outside to see if they would get going again. A rude nurse came out asking me why I was there (UGH I WAS HUGE .. HELLO!) Asked me if this was my first labor with an attitude. I was like no my 2nd. That changed her mood. She said "Oh okay I will get your chart out and we will see you when your ready". So I ended up leaving and go back home and the contractions started again. I waited until they were very close together then I drove myself to the birthing center. I came in and that nurse was there and was like "This is the woman I was telling you about that was outside earlier..". They had already had a room ready for me. Guess she believed I was actually in labor at that point. From that point on Labor was only 4 hours.


----------



## mkyerby16

So sorry to those experiencing losses. Major hugs & prayers for a sticky bean soon. :hugs2: I can't imagine that pain. 

I'm in the US & they do 1st appt & scan at 8 weeks unless something goes wrong (bleeding, pain, history of a condition). My office is a stickler about not scheduling it even a day early based on lmp.


----------



## sarah34

In my first pregnancy which was natural conception, I saw a midwife around 8/9 weeks to do the booking in appointment. Basically an hour appointment asking questions about everything and completing my maternity notes. These are taken to every midwife appointment from then on. No scans before 12 weeks unless paid for privately or concerns around ectopic or bleeding. Most hospitals here have a early pregnancy unit which does early scans like the one I had last week because of bleeding.

This time around, we conceived under the fertility clinic on Clomid so I have a viability scan booked for tomorrow (6 w 5 d) and then will go to my booking appointment with the midwife as normal if everything is ok.

I think its fascinating how things differ in different countries. Our NHS system can be entirely frustrating at times but I believe we are very lucky to have "free" healthcare. I can imagine the stress of having to pay for operations or ensure insurance covers is not ideal during pregnancy!

Nausea has definitely hit me today. Yesterday it ramped up a little but this morning I was nauseous before I even got out of bed! Almost feels like my stomach is empty even if I have recently eaten. I had this with my son until exactly 12 weeks so similar time frame this time around by the looks of it.

I am trying to take the fact that I haven't had any spotting now for 3 days as a good sign however I have that much discharge at the moment I keep having to go to the loo to see if its blood! (Sorry TMI) I am terrified of bleeding again. xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Sarah I’m feeling you with the discharge!!!! 

I’m not looking forward to calling my drs for a referral... when I was pregnant with my last the referral lady was so rude. Asking about previous losses she had no compassion and was so rude about it all. Hopefully it’s not the same one. I should be discharged from the early pregnancy unit if all is well with my scan. But I’ll be consultant led again until they are happy all scans look clear from a molar.

Ladies who is finding out sex? Any guesses already what you think your having? We will remain team yellow!


----------



## sarah34

I would love to remain team yellow but I’m so impatient we will definitely be finding out gender at 20 week scan!!


----------



## crusherwife44

So sorry brit! Gosh i wish i could hug you ladies.
The doctor im at now was gonna do a dating ultrasound at 8 weeks. I was told to get the 6 week ultrasound this time around because of losing the last baby. I think we are opting to wait until 12 weeks. I haven't even called the doctor this time around.
I got my flu shot yesterday and now feel like crap


----------



## crusherwife44

Oh and we'll probably find out. Did for the last two and i was so emotional my husband didn't believe kiah was a boy until he came out lol


----------



## Mark&Annie

Thanks that makes sense when and why everyone has scans at different times!

I’d like to wait and stat team yellow, I never have before! But I know what I’m like and I’ll probably cave - plus I know exactly what and where to look so it’s very hard even if they say ‘look away now’ I end up looking
I would be over the moon to have a sister for my daughter, she already feels outnumbered, but obviously would love a little boy too!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes Free insurance would be nice. I have been lucky enough to have decent insurance with each pregnancy so it hasn't been too expensive. I believe I will find out gender at 14 weeks at a 3d scanning place near me :)


----------



## Shanlee16

I’m not sure how this pregnancy will be with me. I had a scan at 11 weeks last time but now I’m in a different state. So who knows. I go in next week to have bloods drawn to verify pregnancy and then I suppose we will go from there.

We will be finding out the sex with this baby as it’s my OHs first baby but with our next I’d like to wait. I wanted to wait with my DD but couldn’t Because I’m inpatient :haha:


----------



## Briana0990

Is anyone else crampy/bloated? It feels like pressure or AF cramps which scares me it’s been 10 years since I’ve been preggo, so I forget if I felt like this early on.


----------



## crusherwife44

I felt like that for about the whole week around af date but its eased up. I even ate beans yesterday and no bloating.


----------



## mkyerby16

I've started having some mild cramping here & there. I know with my DS I had cramps that felt just like AF for months. In fact the day I tested I was like this is a waste bc I feel just like AF is coming, but nope all was well. My dr said it was my uterus & ligaments stretching out. The bloating was serious too. I'd wake up with my belly looking normal then by lunch I'd look 20 weeks when I was only like 10.

We're definitely finding out gender at 20 weeks, I could just never be team yellow. I need to prepare.... nursery theme, clothes etc lol Plus I know with my DS I felt a lot more connected to the baby after I found out he was a boy.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been MIA. Took me a bit to catch up. 

Brit & FosterMom - I'm SO SO SO sorry to hear this! Heartbroken for you both! :hugs:

I think I read 7 pages of conversation, so I'm trying to think of what else stuck out in my mind to comment on.... 

Previous births: Both of my kiddos were born vaginally with no pain meds. DD was about 5 hours of labor from the first AF like cramp to when she came out. And honestly, I think she would have been faster if I hadn't resisted pushing for so long... I wanted an epidural but got to the hospital at 9 cm (because my midwife kept telling me to stay home since she was my first). I was told I needed an entire bag of IV fluid to get an epidural, so I tried to wait... needless to say, it didn't work out. I finally told the midwife that I was resisting the urge to push. When she checked me, I was def 10+ cm & had to push. As for DS, he was a total of 52 minutes from start to finish. My waters were leaking so after a few failed attempts to start labor myself, they gave me a "whiff" (their words - the smallest dose possible) of Pitocin. 52 minutes later, he was out. (No pain meds - I felt like if I could make it through my daughter with no pain meds, I could do it again). 

As for times, my DD was born on her due date. My DS was born 2.5 weeks early - and he was HUGE! (And no - I didn't have G.D. either!) He was almost 9 lbs! 

Nausea has seriously taken over my life. It sucks. No vomiting, but unless my belly is FULL, I feel sick - even when I wake up in the middle of the night. And everything sounds yuck - until (like a few of you have said) suddenly something sounds right. The worst part is, I never know what will sound right, and when I have to pack a lunch in the morning and plan dinner for that evening, it's really rough...


----------



## dreadOHdreads

Heyo! June 11th here :)


----------



## 2Baby2

mkyerby16 said:


> I'm worried about this as my DH wants to wait until Thanksgiving to announce to anyone. I'll be 10 weeks then. With my DS I was noticeably fluffier by just 8 weeks (just looked fatter not preggo) and by 12 weeks I had to go buy maternity pants. I know they always say you show sooner with following pregnancies too. I don't think I can keep it from my mom that long. We're not telling our DS (a very wise for his age 3.5 yr old) until we take him to my 8 week appt.


I know what you mean! I feel super bloated already and feel like I look chunky, not necessarily bump yet. But we won’t be able to see our families until early November! Im going to a wedding next weekend and I’m worried my friends will figure it out before I tell my parents, AND I have book club tomorrow night and usually I have a glass of wine and I’m worried everyone is going to start asking questions if I’m not drinking. 

We aren’t going to tell my Little One until we tell my family bc she 2.5yo and repeats everything we say and goes to preschool at our church , Hubby and I keep having to spell baby every time we talk


----------



## Mrs. JJ

dreadOHdreads said:


> Heyo! June 11th here :)

Welcome and congrats!! I added your name and due date to the 1st post. :flower:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Mark&Annie - I ended up with an early scan just because I got lucky. I asked my doc about the chances of an ectopic and if I'd know by now because I'd had some back pain. He caved and sent me to the next room for a scan since she was available. And the gender I'll find out early because I'm doing a non-invasive prenatal test (NIPT) which is a blood test at 10 weeks that tests for chromosomal abnormalities and gender. 

@Mummy2Corban - I added a yellow stork to your name on the 1st post since you're team yellow. So very exciting! I wish I had the patience to wait! But at 6 weeks it's already driving me nuts not knowing!

@Briana0990 - yes, lots of cramping and bloating since I found out. Totally normal, happened with my 1st too. The uterus is growing! <3

@mkyerby16 - Me too! I can't wait to find out, I need to plan plan plan! And shop! :haha:

@BellaRosa8302 - I am seriously jealous of your labors! 

AFM - after our scan and hearing the heartbeat we couldn't wait any longer, we told our 4-year-old son. He's so sweet, keeps asking when the baby is going to be here and I have to explain it's not until after his birthday next year because the baby has to grow big in mommy's belly. He told me that my belly is already getting bigger. :dohh: And he's very set on having a baby brother named Ben. I hate to break it to him but I'm kinda hoping he gets a sister and either way no one is getting named Ben. :haha: He just has all girl friends so he wants someone to love dinosaurs as much as he does. I'd be happy either way though. I just hope I don't regret telling him so early. I don't think I could tell him if something went wrong. Too bad I can't keep a secret!


----------



## mkyerby16

2Baby2 said:


> I know what you mean! I feel super bloated already and feel like I look chunky, not necessarily bump yet. But we won’t be able to see our families until early November! Im going to a wedding next weekend and I’m worried my friends will figure it out before I tell my parents, AND I have book club tomorrow night and usually I have a glass of wine and I’m worried everyone is going to start asking questions if I’m not drinking.
> 
> We aren’t going to tell my Little One until we tell my family bc she 2.5yo and repeats everything we say and goes to preschool at our church , Hubby and I keep having to spell baby every time we talk


Tell ppl at book club your on a medicine.... antibiotic for a sinus infection or something and that's why you're not drinking :-k
I see my Mom weekly (she babysits my DS once or twice a week) sooo I know there's no way I'm gonna be able to hide it for long


----------



## mkyerby16

Yeah I worried about taking my DS to our 8 week appt and something being wrong but we figured if all looks well we can be like look that's your little brother or sister and if something is wrong we won't say much in front of him and he won't know what's going on


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@mkyerby16 - That's a smart idea, saying you're on antibiotics. Too bad I didn't think of it sooner! I totally gave it away when there wasn't a drink in my hand on the weekend!

I'm thinking we might take our kiddo to our 8-week scan too. I always see kids in the office with their parents so I'm guessing it's pretty common. I'd love to include him in that way!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mrs. JJ - Don't be!!! I ended up with a hematoma with my daughter & had to go in for vaginal surgery after having the midwife botch my stitches! It was an AWFUL recovery! 

My first scan & appointment are in 2 weeks! I'll be 8 weeks, 4 days. They generally schedule the first appointment between 8 & 9 weeks here. 

We were totally going to be team yellow... but we're reconsidering. I'd say 60% team yellow, 40% knowing the gender... we'll probably get that early blood test at 10 weeks again (like we did for DS) and just have to decide soon whether we'll also find out gender through that as well. We waited til DD was born to find out she was a girl. It was amazing (and frustrating) and unfortunately, with my surgery after the fact, DH got to tell our parents (who were in the waiting room) that DD was a girl. I hated not being a part of that. They got to meet her while I was in surgery. :cry:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Ok, I take it back, that's awful @BellaRosa8302!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ahh I’m going to google that test Mrs.JJ not heard of it!

I’ve been telling people I’m doing ‘sober for October’ but that’s only one month I’ll have to rethink in November!


----------



## crusherwife44

Man there are some quick labors. I went 26 hours and then the next 24 hours. Passed out five minutes after the first was born i was so tired. 
Ive been feeling nauseous all day! Yay
Where i live now when i went for all my appointments and scans for the miscarriage the front desk and nurses all volunteered to keep an eye on and sit with my boys. But unfortunately they were there in er for all that awfulness.


----------



## Babybump87

DD1 was born 41+2 after a 17 hour labour, being induced after starting off on my own and not progressing . Ended up with forceps! Had to stay overnight in hospital too. 

DD2 was born 39+2 after 30 minutes of active labour, she just slid out! Contractions started around 6.30am . Waters broke all over DHs new shoes:haha: . Was back home later that night. Hoping baby follows DD2s lead !


----------



## mkyerby16

Babybump87 said:


> Waters broke all over DHs new shoes:haha: . Was back home later that night.



I Lol'd way too hard at that! :haha:


----------



## Mark&Annie

@Mrs.JJ I was just scrolling through old threads and realised we were both in the ‘March Monkeys’ group too


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Mark&Annie said:


> @Mrs.JJ I was just scrolling through old threads and realised we were both in the ‘March Monkeys’ group too

Awwww really?? I wasn't too active in there, mostly stuck to my journal last time. That's so funny! Look at us, back together again! <3


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@crusherwife44 - that's so sad your boys were in the ER for that. Must have been hard on you having to be concerned for yourself and baby and them. :sad1:


----------



## crusherwife44

Thanks mrs jj. We don't have family around and my husband works far away. The worst was my 4 year old kept saying who killed the baby. Never again! Maybe that's why we have no interest in telling anyone at this point


----------



## Mrs. JJ

That's heartbreaking!!! :cry: I don't blame you for not telling anyone. I'm hoping I don't regret it!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

That is terrible @crusherwife44 so sorry you had to go through that!


----------



## mkyerby16

crusherwife44 said:


> Thanks mrs jj. We don't have family around and my husband works far away. The worst was my 4 year old kept saying who killed the baby. Never again! Maybe that's why we have no interest in telling anyone at this point

Oh my goodness! :hugs2:


----------



## crusherwife44

No more of that in this group! I'm heart broken for the two that have already had that bad news. No more. Healthy chubby babiesin the making


----------



## Shanlee16

My labor with DD was frustrating. My waters broke on their own and I went in about an hour later as I was 5 days overdue and had been having contractions for a couple of days. I got to the hospital and immediately they wanted to induce and I wanted to wait and it felt like a lot of pressure from the doctors (my midwife wasn’t there yet) and struggle to not give in to their pressure. After four hours and no progression I finally did and instead of it making anything progress it completely halted my labor and ended up sending the baby into distress and then rebounding me to 10cm and ready to push within 15 mins and I ended up having an emergency csection because she wasn’t dropped at all. So I will not be at the same hospital this time OR doctors. I’m just hoping I can have a VBAC successfully [-o&lt;


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Geez! Good luck @Shanlee16 I hope it goes a lot smoother for you this time! 

AFM- I just bought a doppler and I am pretty excited about it. I figure it wont get to me for about 2 weeks which is good because realistically I know I can't start trying to use it til closer to 10 weeks but still YAY!


----------



## 2Baby2

Mummy2Corban said:


> Sarah I’m feeling you with the discharge!!!!
> 
> I’m not looking forward to calling my drs for a referral... when I was pregnant with my last the referral lady was so rude. Asking about previous losses she had no compassion and was so rude about it all. Hopefully it’s not the same one. I should be discharged from the early pregnancy unit if all is well with my scan. But I’ll be consultant led again until they are happy all scans look clear from a molar.
> 
> Ladies who is finding out sex? Any guesses already what you think your having? We will remain team yellow!


We will probably find out the gender, did the blood test with our first and found out super early. We were supposed to get the results mailed to us but I called ahead and surprised my hubs at work with a oneis that said daddy’s girl


----------



## Babybump87

Aww that’s cute 2baby. 

We are already torn on if we should find out this time . We didn’t with DD1 but did with DD2 but omg I need to know !!


----------



## Babybump87

I managed to get a FRER ! Not sure when I ovulated could be anywhere between 13 DPO/16 DPO . Test was taken after a 3 hour hold . 
:wohoo:


----------



## mkyerby16

Babybump87 said:


> I managed to get a FRER ! Not sure when I ovulated could be anywhere between 13 DPO/16 DPO . Test was taken after a 3 hour hold .
> :wohoo:
> 
> View attachment 1045167

I think you're good =D&gt;:haha:


----------



## Babybump87

mkyerby16 said:


> I think you're good =D&gt;:haha:

Thanks !! Seems more real now


----------



## littlejune

dreadOHdreads said:


> Heyo! June 11th here :)

Welcome!


----------



## littlejune

Since we are sharing birth stories.... 

(Disclaimer: first time moms, this is all rare so no worries)

So my water broke about three weeks early- we rushed to the hospital and I was told to get comfy. I did all the normal stuff like walk around and sit on a big ball before I decided I better ask for an epidural. Well in less than an hour I went from a 3-10 and it was too late for the epidural so I had an interthecal instead which managed to only numb my legs but I didn’t know that just yet, I assumed I would still feel some discomfort so I chalked it up to that. So I push for over three hours with numb legs and ds doesn’t even move out of 0 position- he’s crooked and stuck in my pelvis. So we need to go to a c ASAP. Well I’m still contracting and when you can’t push but you’re contracting- that hurts! So they give me a few more pumps of the interthecal meds and get me all wheeled in for surgery... except only my legs are numb. I’m all in a tizzy so I don’t even know how it got to this point but I straight up feel the incision. Feel it cut right into me. So of course they have to put me under general anesthesia which is dangerous for a baby. So we wake up and all is well my son got lethargic and lost some weight since he wouldn’t eat but that’s about it. Except then my spine starts to leak my spinal fluid from my skull because the place they put the interthecal didn’t heal. So they send me home and I can’t even nurse my son because my brain has no fluid so all it does whenever I would sit up is crush my optic nerve and make me go blind and faint. So I had to go back in for another procedure to put blood in the open area to heal so my spinal fluid would stop dripping out. 

Yep. So this time I’m hoping for a really nice, simple, no general anesthesia or spinal fluid loss involved VBAC. Hell im even afraid to have an epidural I will take the ring of fire any day over losing spinal fluid again. 

Sorry- can never pass up sharing my horrible birth story! It’s too out there. Both my and ds ended up being fine though.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Holy what the hell! I think that’s the worst birth I’ve ever heard of - and I have a friend who didn’t stop bleeding and her midwife had to put her hand into her uterus to stop it
Definitely don’t read this first time mums!!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

You need to get your hands on some Ina May Gaskin books, or one of my favourites ‘Childbirth Without Fear’ by Grantly Dick-Read. Xxx


----------



## mkyerby16

Does this look like ok progression? These are just cheapies from the internet, I only used frer's wity my ds so I can't compare. I'm not 100% when I ovulated so not sure on dpo. Af would have been expected today; I'll feel better getting through the day. From top to bottom: Sunday (10ishdpo), Monday (11dpo), Wednesday (13dpo), Thursday (14dpo)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Babybump87 WOOT! That looks real good! 

@mkyerby16 I would say that is good! IC's normally do not show progression well but yours looks like it is so that is great! 

@littlejune That is terrible! I am so sorry you experienced that. I had the epidural twice and it was lovely except my son's heart rate wasn't well for a few minutes when they were trying to adjust the epidural because it was only working on one side but it got fixed and everything turned out fine. I really do not know if my spine can handle a 3rd so I am weary of getting it done again myself...


----------



## Babybump87

Mark&Annie said:


> Holy what the hell! I think that’s the worst birth I’ve ever heard of - and I have a friend who didn’t stop bleeding and her midwife had to put her hand into her uterus to stop it
> Definitely don’t read this first time mums!!!

Or Third time mums !:shock::rofl:

Wow what a birth story so glad everything turned out well for you littlejune ! Fingers crossed for a nice easy birth this time round !


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Hoping !! 

MK those lines look great ! 

I’m not testing again after doing the FRER


----------



## dreadOHdreads

Ladies I think I am getting the PUPPPS rash...ALREADY. I had it bad my last pregnancy- it started around the last 2 months of pregnancy. But right now my belly is kinda itchy in the old stretchmarks and my armpits are extremely bumpy and itchy.

I AM NOT READY FOR THIS SO EARLY!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@dreadOHdreads Oh no! That sounds terrible. Have you put lotion on yourself and see if that helps at all a bit?


----------



## dreadOHdreads

@Hoping4numbr3 Lotion just makes it more irritated :( I don't even know how I am supposed to wear deodorant with them inflamed and itchy like this.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

OMG LittleJune! I thought my (first) birth story was bad with the hematoma/vaginal surgery. That's awful!

Dread - AWFUL! SO sorry it's starting up so early for you! What is the treatment??

AFM - MS is KICKING MY BUTT!!!!! :cry: I wake up in the middle of the night thinking I'm going to vomit. I feel nauseous 95% of the day, and the only time I don't feel it is when I'm about 3/4 of the way through a meal (that I usually have to force myself to eat). I'm just so tired of feeling sick! :cry:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Littlejune my sister suffered the same thing. She had to have 3 of those blood patch things. Was really hard on her! Sorry you had the same thing. 

Those tests look good to me. I’ve had issues with the ICs this time round.... they have gotten darker but not by much?! I done a different brand and it got dark real quick so the IC are sucky this time round.

Bella I’m feeling you in the MS I feel absolutely rank... 24/7. It’s no surprise as I’ve felt this way with all pregnancy’s... lots of tears a shed in these first few weeks! 

Xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mummy - I did too, to an extent.... but not this bad :( I def wasn't waking up in the night over it. And it was moreso food aversions than nausea. At least no vomiting... (yet). Sorry you're feeling yucky too! :hugs:


----------



## mkyerby16

dreadOHdreads said:


> @Hoping4numbr3 Lotion just makes it more irritated :( I don't even know how I am supposed to wear deodorant with them inflamed and itchy like this.

What about Coconut oil?



So sorry to the ladies plagued with morning sickness. Peppermint candies and keeping water and cheerios by my bedside were my friend last pregnancy, but I was lucky to have it pretty mildly.


----------



## crusherwife44

I was gonna say coconut oil too! Virgin coconut oil on the skin and ingested could help a lot


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@dreadOHdreads Dang! So sorry. I do not know much about that so probably should have looked it up before asking dumb questions lol. 
@BellaRosa8302 So sorry! That sucks. I also feel crappy most days and just like this burning hangover pain in my stomach. Like I drank a bottle of wine or something so I feel ya but it doesn't wake me up at night. Hope you get some sleep soon uninterrupted!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hoping - YES! It started out that way for me, but it's def gotten worse unfortunately.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@BellaRosa8302 - The suggestions I see from Doctors is B6 -25-50 mg two to three times a day and unisom at night (if u have that where you are). If mine gets really bad and I can't deal and sour stuff/peppermint gum doesn't help I take children's Dramamine (Motion sickness/anti nausea over the counter med) and it helps a LOT!


----------



## 2Baby2

The nausea has officially started today :sick:

Trying to stay positive and tell myself that it’s a sign that everything is progressing like it should....but trying not to puke at my desk at work is making it hard.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hoping - THANK YOU! I will definitely look into those!

2Baby - YES!!!! Right?!? Getting up and getting to work with MS is awful!!!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Are you guys cramping much? It’s about every other day, like that dull AF cramp, not painful, just feels like everything’s stretching, a lot!! I don’t remember noticing it this early on before... :-s


----------



## 2Baby2

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @BellaRosa8302 - The suggestions I see from Doctors is B6 -25-50 mg two to three times a day and unisom at night (if u have that where you are). If mine gets really bad and I can't deal and sour stuff/peppermint gum doesn't help I take children's Dramamine (Motion sickness/anti nausea over the counter med) and it helps a LOT!


Careful with unisom, I have asthma and dr told me not to take it bc it cause breathing problems....that’s a just my personal experience, my SIL takes it and swears by it...everyone is different lol


----------



## sarah34

Nausea is kicking my butt right now! No sickness yet but all day nausea! 

Had our viability scan today, all looks good :) xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@sarah34 Glad to hear it!! 

@2Baby2 I haven't taken the unisom myself. I never really cared for it as a sleeping pill so I do not bother with it. :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I think I'll reach out to my doctor and ask specifically if they recommend Unisom. I have no trouble getting to sleep but I'm up usually for about 3 hours in the middle of the night. I think since I found out I was pregnant (and even before that actually) I've only slept through the night maybe once or twice? It's been pretty bad. Then I've been working all day and busy social life after school and on weekends... it's been kind of a rough/stressful time to be honest.


----------



## Babybump87

Mark&Annie said:


> Are you guys cramping much? It’s about every other day, like that dull AF cramp, not painful, just feels like everything’s stretching, a lot!! I don’t remember noticing it this early on before... :-s

I have been cramping today too . Also had backache all day ! I remember having it with DD2 .


----------



## Mark&Annie

I’ve had a hot water bottle in my back, it’s helping a bit. My husband is working away this week, and my kids need to go to sleep now so I can :( Been ready bed since I got in at 5!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Sarah great news on the viability scan.

I had to go to my drs last night to get a referal to EPU but I still had to call them to book my appointment! Got a scan on Sunday x


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Ermmmm Hi. 

I think I need to be joining this chat 

Got this today... by LMP my due date will be 25/06/19 - trying not to get too hopeful, but yeah eeekkk.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey x


----------



## mkyerby16

rhdr9193..x said:


> Ermmmm Hi.
> 
> I think I need to be joining this chat
> 
> Got this today... by LMP my due date will be 25/06/19 - trying not to get too hopeful, but yeah eeekkk.
> 
> View attachment 1045304

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hello and congratulations!


----------



## helensamantha

Afterenoon ladies, sorry I havent been on for a while, been a bit of a busy week.

hello and congrats to the newbies :hi:
So sorry to brit and fostermum :hugs:

had a little nausea and more really random and sudden gagging/dry heaving....... boobs hurt a little less today, should I be concerned?! im so scatty-brained and forgetful this week its driving me crackers!

the only problem to finding out early is that the first few weeks take EVEN LONGER!!! :coffee:

went to the docs this week - all she did was take some notes, tell me to ring the midwife and book a different appointment for some bloods to be taken (earliest appointment is in 2 weeks time :growlmad:). Felt pretty much like a waste of time really! :shrug: 

Anyways, hope everyone else is doing ok today

PS Mrs JJ, I will be staying team :yellow:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I know that feeling... I tested 9 dpo which was 3 weeks ago yesterday.... I’m 6 weeks 1day!!!!! Once I have my scan Sunday (if all is well) I’ll call to book my booking in with the midwife.

Lots of us June ladies! So exciting x


----------



## Mrs. JJ

rhdr9193..x said:


> Ermmmm Hi.
> 
> I think I need to be joining this chat
> 
> Got this today... by LMP my due date will be 25/06/19 - trying not to get too hopeful, but yeah eeekkk.
> 
> View attachment 1045304

Congrats on that beautiful :bfp: and welcome!! I added your name and EDD to the 1st post. :flower:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@helensamantha - So exciting! I am envious of your patience!! I added a yellow stork next to your name. <3


----------



## helensamantha

@Mrs. JJ thanks for adding the stork! Secretly hoping for pink as we have everything still from my daughter so that will be the most cost-effective outcome, hahaha!! 

so i dug out the midwive's number from when i was preggers 7 years ago, rang it and to my amazement it is still the right number! So I bascially said I had not long found out I was pregnant and it was still very early, only 5 weeks, what happens now? SHe asked where I lived, went quiet for a moment and then offered me an appointment for 23rd Oct :shrug: so I said OK then! hahaha. I'll only be about 6-7 weeks then, isnt that a bit early to be seeing her? wasn't expecting to have an appointment until at least the 8 week mark!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@helensamantha My appt was supposed to be when I was 7 weeks 4 days but I ended up being 6 weeks 4 days (Which I was expecting because I ovulated late). Got a scan and baby was good and heart rate was good :)


----------



## helensamantha

Mummy2Corban said:


> I know that feeling... I tested 9 dpo which was 3 weeks ago yesterday.... I’m 6 weeks 1day!!!!! Once I have my scan Sunday (if all is well) I’ll call to book my booking in with the midwife.
> 
> Lots of us June ladies! So exciting x

i know i tested at 9dpo which is where I first saw the little glimmer of something possible and got a bfp on a FRER at 10dpo.....time is going SO SLOWLY and i feel like i should be at least 10 weeks by now :rofl:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am getting more hungry by the day it seems... this is not good. I am going to gain so much weight if I continue like this. I do not remember being this hungry feeling with the other kiddos but that was 9 years ago and I was smaller than so maybe I didn't notice or care? LOL


----------



## helensamantha

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @helensamantha My appt was supposed to be when I was 7 weeks 4 days but I ended up being 6 weeks 4 days (Which I was expecting because I ovulated late). Got a scan and baby was good and heart rate was good :)

i think my dates will be out by 2 days if im totally honest as I only have a 12day LP......but they assume a 14day LP when calculating EDD based on LMP (complicated stuff isnt it!!)


----------



## helensamantha

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I am getting more hungry by the day it seems... this is not good. I am going to gain so much weight if I continue like this. I do not remember being this hungry feeling with the other kiddos but that was 9 years ago and I was smaller than so maybe I didn't notice or care? LOL

i am eating like a HORSE right now...... last time I lost my appetite totally and only ate small amounts. I didnt feel nauseous or anything I just didnt want to eat!


----------



## helensamantha

Think I’ll stop there, pretty happy with that :haha: they’re all just sitting there in the cupboard so I might aswell feed my POAS addiction!!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@helensamantha - Me too! Last time I had food aversions like crazy (no meat or veggies) and was barely hungry. I was looking forward to that! I'm just hungry now. Although I think it started like 7/8 weeks last time so I'm hoping it still happens. It's a good excuse to eat mac and cheese and still lose weight cause I can't eat the whole thing. :haha:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Those are some healthy lines! I stopped at 18 dpo, I have a friend who is also trying to get pregnant so I gave her the rest of my sticks so I wouldn't be tempted.


----------



## helensamantha

Haha thanks @Mrs. JJ , I have personally never seen an IC that dark so I’m pretty pleased. There’s a couple left so just for fun I might do a couple next week, just to see how dark I can get it :rofl:

(Have just cooked my daughter an extra large portion of dinner so I can eat some.....)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@helensamantha The lines look good! Yes! I had pizza this morning for breakfast at like 9 am and by 11:00 I was feeling starved again. So fun! NOT. haha. I gotta slow down or I am gonna gain the "25lb" recommendation right away lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Right now 10 weeks seems so far away!!!!! 

I’m not sure about my lmp it was 13 days before so I’m guessing it’s similar. I wonder how much our dates will change? My 2nd has her birthday on the 25th may so I’d prefer a later date....


----------



## Mummy2Corban

helensamantha said:


> View attachment 1045352
> Think I’ll stop there, pretty happy with that :haha: they’re all just sitting there in the cupboard so I might aswell feed my POAS addiction!!!

Tests look awesome


----------



## helensamantha

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @helensamantha The lines look good! Yes! I had pizza this morning for breakfast at like 9 am and by 11:00 I was feeling starved again. So fun! NOT. haha. I gotta slow down or I am gonna gain the "25lb" recommendation right away lol

OMG pizza for breakfast sounds amazing right now!!! but yes i can eat loads and then be starving again shortly after


----------



## helensamantha

Mummy2Corban said:


> Right now 10 weeks seems so far away!!!!!
> 
> I’m not sure about my lmp it was 13 days before so I’m guessing it’s similar. I wonder how much our dates will change? My 2nd has her birthday on the 25th may so I’d prefer a later date....

like a lifetime away!!! i'd prefer an earlier date really as my daughter's birthday is 1st July and my sister is supposed to be getting hitched on 29th June!!


----------



## helensamantha

Mummy2Corban said:


> Tests look awesome

hahaha thanks. might frame it :rofl:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@helensamantha In all fairness it was a spinach and tomato pizza so it was semi healthy LOL. I am loving tomato based things right now so that helps me feel better oddly lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

You should totally frame it!

Argh! So you’ll have a very fresh bubby for your sisters wedding! Are you a brides maid or anything??


----------



## helensamantha

Mummy2Corban said:


> You should totally frame it!
> 
> Argh! So you’ll have a very fresh bubby for your sisters wedding! Are you a brides maid or anything??

Yes I will (hopefully!!) have a very fresh little person to take along with me! I was supposed to be bridesmaid but Aside from most likely not fitting in the dress only a couple weeks post partum, it isn’t really BF friendly either......so my sister and I have decided that I’ll get a similar dress in the same colour that I can comfortably wear and feed in. That is the plan anyhow......


----------



## helensamantha

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @helensamantha In all fairness it was a spinach and tomato pizza so it was semi healthy LOL. I am loving tomato based things right now so that helps me feel better oddly lol

Ah well that’s absolutely fine and acceptable then, lmao


----------



## Mark&Annie

I had left over pizza this morning too! I’m always hungry, so not much change lol! Just feel mite justified in my snacking! :lol:
Spoke to a friend today who is a few weeks ahead of me with her 5th, made me feel a bit better about all my cramping, which isn’t bothering me tonight thankfully! Had horrible cramp in the back of my thighs this morning though randomly!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Mark&Annie I been cramping on and off since I found out. It seems like every weekend is when I notice it though for Sat and Sun then it goes away for the week and comes back right on time. Today I had a few cramps but they go away.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @Mark&Annie I been cramping on and off since I found out. It seems like every weekend is when I notice it though for Sat and Sun then it goes away for the week and comes back right on time. Today I had a few cramps but they go away.

Hoping the next 7 weeks go quickly and I can see my bub on a scan! It’s so frustrating just hoping everything is ok!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I was my brothers best man/woman... and shortly after I fell pregnant... luckily my brothers new mother in law was making the dresses so she just adapted the style to fit a bump. Hopefully you can find something suitable and makes you feel good x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Mark&annie.... hopefully we can all pass the time together! With half term, Halloween and fireworks I’m hoping time will pass. Also have my nieces birthday and 2 of mine have birthdays mid November so fingers crossed the weeks don’t drag x


----------



## helensamantha

I’m still having plenty of mild AF cramps on and off all the time. They’re mild enough for them not to really “bother” me but I can feel them. Only in my lower stomach and lower back though, nothing in my thighs! 

There aren’t many “posh” nursing dresses around that don’t cost an absolute bomb so I’m not holding out much hope really :nope:

Have any of you UK ladies ever paid for a private early scan just to set your mind at ease?? I’m considering it but it’s £90 :shock: really can’t/don’t want to wait until 12/13 weeks


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I had my ultrasound already and I am thinking of paying another company 100 bucks just to see it at 10 weeks lol I am in USA though so can't really answer your question!


----------



## helensamantha

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I had my ultrasound already and I am thinking of paying another company 100 bucks just to see it at 10 weeks lol I am in USA though so can't really answer your question!

:rofl:
It’s so mean making us wait


----------



## Babybump87

Im hoping time will go quick too . We have Halloween , bonfire night , DD2s birthday and Christmas and 2 half terms in there .

I am being bridesmaid at BIL and future SILs wedding in July too ! Hope I don’t go as big as a house hahaha !


----------



## Mark&Annie

I was nursing my second born at my sister in laws wedding - I got a really nice dress with a side zip so I could whip out one boob if needed! Had to go feed in private when the other side needed emptying though lol!


----------



## helensamantha

Mark&Annie said:


> I was nursing my second born at my sister in laws wedding - I got a really nice dress with a side zip so I could whip out one boob if needed! Had to go feed in private when the other side needed emptying though lol!

Hahaha. I’m going to start stalking eBay in advance. SOMETHING has got to pop up in the next few months! Especially with the party season coming up......


----------



## sarah34

Try searching online for nursing dresses, there are some really pretty ones around now xxx 

We paid for an early scan around 8 weeks last pregnancy however I did not have any nhs scans booked before 12 weeks. I went to kiddicare but I know they are closed now. I say if it puts your mind at rest do it :) x


----------



## helensamantha

sarah34 said:


> Try searching online for nursing dresses, there are some really pretty ones around now xxx
> 
> We paid for an early scan around 8 weeks last pregnancy however I did not have any nhs scans booked before 12 weeks. I went to kiddicare but I know they are closed now. I say if it puts your mind at rest do it :) x

I found some lovely ones when searching the other day they ranged from like £90 upwards!!! Maybe I should consider a skirt/top combo instead :shrug:

I haven’t suggested an early scan to the OH yet, I’ll talk it through with him, he might think it’s a good idea too.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’ve never paid for a early scan as I’ve always had an early one. I had a chemical before my first so I got sent in early just encase it wasn’t a chemical and I was further on than I thought... that wasn’t the case. Then after my first I had the molar so I’ve had to have early scans whenever I’ve fallen pregnant. But I understand where you are coming from. If it will help you relax then I think it’s worth the money.

I’ve had a few weddings while breast feeding so have used different dresses.... none of them have been proper nursing dresses! I just found ones that you can access boobs! :haha:


----------



## mkyerby16

Oh man good luck on the dress search; I don't envy you there!

I'm actually somewhat nervous because l'm NOT cramping much this time around and did so so much with my DS. With him it started like 10dpo and lasted for 2 months. Felt exactly like af cramps. This time I keep getting random more sharp pains closer to my hips... kind of like round ligament pains maybe? Is it too early for those?

33 days till I have my 1st appt/scan and get to see if everything's ok in there... not that I'm counting or anything :haha:


----------



## crusherwife44

Man there are so many ladies in the june group! Thats awesome!
My boobs have been more and more sore and my back today has been cramping pain off and on all day today. Keeping my tummy full as not to get sick still lol. I gained 40 pounds with each baby. I dont want that to happen but i dont really care right now. Lol


----------



## 2Baby2

So I had my first dr appointment today, the usual blood test urine test &my vitals no scan....but as I was talking to my dr (same dr I have with my first) he said I should be worried about miscarriage bc of my active lifestyle. 

I’m a huge distance runner, always have been, I ran a half marathon at 12 weeks with my 1st and a full marathon at 20 weeks (my OBGYN cleared me for both) with zero problems...so I’m not sure why the concern with this one. I’m dialing back the running (obviously) but now I’m so stressed out I might loose this little one. I’m trying to calm down but I’m super stuck in my head.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

ah I’m so sorry he would say that to you. I would assume if they were happy with you running before why would it be different this time?!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Morning everyone. 

Took a clearblue digi this morning - pregnant 1-2. We’re both over the moon!


----------



## helensamantha

@rhdr9193..x congrats and welcome!!!!

@2Baby2 serms an odd thing to say with your history?! I’d certainly have proved him for more information!!

@crusherwife44 im going to be enormous by the time I’m finished cooking this one. I just know it. 

@mkyerby16 ivr been having quite a few stretchy pulling pinching pains this time, I assume it’s just everything loosening up and getting ready, but if round ligament pain as you say. It is early yes but our bodies “know what to do now” so it’s iust kicking into action I guess. With my daughter I didn’t have ANY symptoms so don’t worry about no cramps

Hope everyone else is ok this morning! X


----------



## mkyerby16

I spoke to early. I've been crampy ever since I woke up from my pre-work nap earlier. My throat is also hurting, yay for probably catching my son's cold :roll: I'm struggling with when to tell people at work bc I'm an xray tech and it's obvious when I run further than normal from the portable machine, plus I need to get a "baby badge" (fetal radiation monitor) ordered. DH doesn't want to announce till Thanksgiving though so I'd hate for a whole hospital full of people to know before my own family.


----------



## helensamantha

Oooo that is a bit of a predicament BUT your and baby’s health comes first!!! How long away is thanksgiving? Sorry, I’m in the UK and have no idea! Maybe you could just keep running a little further away for the time being and wear some lead pants whilst your monitor is on order :rofl:


----------



## mkyerby16

helensamantha said:


> Oooo that is a bit of a predicament BUT your and baby’s health comes first!!! How long away is thanksgiving? Sorry, I’m in the UK and have no idea! Maybe you could just keep running a little further away for the time being and wear some lead pants whilst your monitor is on order :rofl:

:rofl: that may bring on a whole different set of questions Haha! Thanksgiving here isn't till Nov 22 and I'll be 10 weeks and probably noticeably chunkier. Oh well we'll just see what happens for now :shrug:


----------



## Mark&Annie

2Baby2 said:


> So I had my first dr appointment today, the usual blood test urine test &my vitals no scan....but as I was talking to my dr (same dr I have with my first) he said I should be worried about miscarriage bc of my active lifestyle.
> 
> I’m a huge distance runner, always have been, I ran a half marathon at 12 weeks with my 1st and a full marathon at 20 weeks (my OBGYN cleared me for both) with zero problems...so I’m not sure why the concern with this one. I’m dialing back the running (obviously) but now I’m so stressed out I might loose this little one. I’m trying to calm down but I’m super stuck in my head.

That’s amazing!! Screw him, sounds like you know your body!


----------



## Mark&Annie

mkyerby16 said:


> I spoke to early. I've been crampy ever since I woke up from my pre-work nap earlier. My throat is also hurting, yay for probably catching my son's cold :roll: I'm struggling with when to tell people at work bc I'm an xray tech and it's obvious when I run further than normal from the portable machine, plus I need to get a "baby badge" (fetal radiation monitor) ordered. DH doesn't want to announce till Thanksgiving though so I'd hate for a whole hospital full of people to know before my own family.

Ahh that is tough but I would probably say something ASAP. I was a vet nurse when I carried my first three, and I had to say as soon as I knew so I didn’t get exposed to anesthetic gas and certain meds.


----------



## helensamantha

mkyerby16 said:


> :rofl: that may bring on a whole different set of questions Haha! Thanksgiving here isn't till Nov 22 and I'll be 10 weeks and probably noticeably chunkier. Oh well we'll just see what happens for now :shrug:

i wondering when i might start to show, im a larger lady anyway so wearing skinny fitted clothes is not my kind of attire anyway so i should be able to easily hide the first bit of bulge. With my first i visibly popped at 16 weeks, i was quite amazed, i got up in the morning looked down and though blimey, where the hell has that come from! hahaha. the clothes I wore the day before no longer fitted!

i've heard people show earlier with subsequent pregnancies, how much earlier remains to be seen I guess!!


----------



## Shanlee16

Loads to catch up on!! Sorry I haven’t been active recently, it was DD 1st birthday on Wednesday and not we have family in town for her proper party and things have been hectic. Add to that l, my good friend passed away Wednesday night as well so we’ve been running around to different memorial services and breakfasts, etc. it’s been quite hectic! Glad to see everyone is doing well!! 

Afm everything is going well! Feeling pretty nauseous and SO bloated. Can’t wait for the bloat to be over and have a real bump!! But with my first I didn’t show until nearly 25 weeks so I’m looking forward to showing sooner (hopefully [-o&lt;) I would like to wait until Christmas to tell everyone, by then I’ll be 16 weeks, but my OH would like to do it sooner. When are you ladies thinking of telling family?


----------



## mkyerby16

helensamantha said:


> i wondering when i might start to show, im a larger lady anyway so wearing skinny fitted clothes is not my kind of attire anyway so i should be able to easily hide the first bit of bulge. With my first i visibly popped at 16 weeks, i was quite amazed, i got up in the morning looked down and though blimey, where the hell has that come from! hahaha. the clothes I wore the day before no longer fitted!
> 
> i've heard people show earlier with subsequent pregnancies, how much earlier remains to be seen I guess!!


I have such a short torso (5'2", 123lbs) that I showed so quickly with my first and yes just like you said I've always heard you show quicker with subsequent pregnancies. :wacko: I know by 8 weeks I was having to use a hair tie through the loop of my pants and at 12 I had to switch to maternity even though I just looked fluffy not so much preggo. It was around 14 weeks that I actually looked noticeably pregnant and not just like I ate a bunch of doughnuts :haha: Everyone kept teasing me that I was having twins


----------



## helensamantha

I like to tell close family and very close friends pretty early, just in case the worse happens I have some support then. Silly I know but from experience this is what I prefer! 

As for shouting from the rooftops, I’ll save that until after the 12week scan!
@mkyerby16 i was so huge with my daughter everyone keep asking if I was having twins.....no only 1......are you sure.....yes I’m bl**dy sure!!! :rofl:


----------



## elmum

Wow! This is quite the big group of June mums! I will go back and read where I left off a few days ago.
AFM I’m 6 weeks 3 days today and we had our first dating scan yesterday. Everything matched up. And, heartbeat was 119 bpm Such a happy sight and sound. We are so excited!!! 
Here’s our little bean’s first photo.
So in love


----------



## elmum

Shanlee,
We have already told our family. More because we had a 2nd trimester loss last year and our families have been hoping and praying we would conceive again soon and we really wanted them to know. I will be 12 weeks around thanksgiving. Thinking that will be a good time to announce. Will probably tell our older children first so they can be part of the announcement. Something about having more to be thankful for this year...I don’t know. Haven’t worked out the details. Maybe my other kids can help me! Lol I already have pregnancy brain


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I already told most people at work. I had to get up to pee a lot more than normal so they were going to notice me running to the bathroom often haha. I have not told family yet but I have ordered some shirts from Amazon that my daughter/son and hubby will wear on Thanksgiving for the family. We will see how long it takes them to notice the shirts haha!

My daughter's shirt says "Big Sister Again..." My son's shirt says "Big Brother Est:2019" and my hubby's shirt says "Be nice to me my wife is PREGNANT"


----------



## Mark&Annie

:lol:Ahhh hahaha! Love the t-shirts!

I’m not telling my kids until at least half way, or maybe Christmas at the earliest - mostly because my 4 year old will then probably ask everyday when it’s coming out!

As for showing, well, I can look five months gone if I’m really bloated, I’m probably going to show quite quickly even if it’s mostly gas and food! :lol:


----------



## Babybump87

helensamantha said:


> I like to tell close family and very close friends pretty early, just in case the worse happens I have some support then. Silly I know but from experience this is what I prefer!
> 
> As for shouting from the rooftops, I’ll save that until after the 12week scan!
> @mkyerby16 i was so huge with my daughter everyone keep asking if I was having twins.....no only 1......are you sure.....yes I’m bl**dy sure!!! :rofl:

We have told DHs parents and his brother for the same reasons . We are super close too so I couldn’t have kept it from them for too long !

We are telling everyone else after the 12 week scan including DDs cannot wait for them to know . DD1 will understand a lot more !! Excited!

I am thinking about doing a Christmas card type announcement seeing how my 12 week scan should be first week or so in December


----------



## helensamantha

In 2 weeks time we are going away for a week with my mother-in-law.......I think we will definitely have to tell her just in case she hears me throwing up in the bathroom or pours me a glass of wine with dinner hahahaha


----------



## helensamantha

When I was pregnant with my daughter I had my 12 week scan just before Xmas, so I wrote all my Christmas cards love from “helen, luke and bump” the face on people when they read it was a picture


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I too was thinking about a Christmas card announcement as our 12 week scan will be around the end of November. I’ve seen some really cute tie breaker announcements... seeing as I’ve 2 boys and 2 girls... and this is the final one?? Somehow get a Christmas theme??

So far it’s only me and DH that know. Because of previous losses we won’t tell the babies until the 12 week scan. 

Loving the T-shirt ideas.


----------



## mkyerby16

elmum said:


> Wow! This is quite the big group of June mums! I will go back and read where I left off a few days ago.
> AFM I’m 6 weeks 3 days today and we had our first dating scan yesterday. Everything matched up. And, heartbeat was 119 bpm Such a happy sight and sound. We are so excited!!!
> Here’s our little bean’s first photo.
> So in love
> 
> View attachment 1045462

Aww yay so glad all was well!


----------



## mkyerby16

elmum said:


> Shanlee,
> We have already told our family. More because we had a 2nd trimester loss last year and our families have been hoping and praying we would conceive again soon and we really wanted them to know. I will be 12 weeks around thanksgiving. Thinking that will be a good time to announce. Will probably tell our older children first so they can be part of the announcement. Something about having more to be thankful for this year...I don’t know. Haven’t worked out the details. Maybe my other kids can help me! Lol I already have pregnancy brain

My hubby wants to do the same thing on Thanksgiving! He doesn't even want to tell our parents till then too though when everyone's all together. Like you said something about "this year we're thankful for..." It'll definitely be cute and I love the shock factor as no one has a clue we were ttc. Just not sure I can keep it from my parents & sister that long but would love to have a big surprise way to tell them not just like oh btw we're pregnant.


----------



## mkyerby16

helensamantha said:


> When I was pregnant with my daughter I had my 12 week scan just before Xmas, so I wrote all my Christmas cards love from “helen, luke and bump” the face on people when they read it was a picture


Aw. We did the same thing to tell my Mom with our DS except not Christmas, it was her birthday and I signed the card "...and baby". My DH thought she wouldn't even notice but she got to that part & her jaw dropped and she was like what?! And I told her that her other present would be coming in March. We recorded it and it was perfect <3 That's why I agree with DH that it'd be nice to tell on Thanksgiving and not just randomly tell my parents one day, but I really dont think I'll be able to hide it from my Mom till I'm 10 weeks.


----------



## mkyerby16

Ugggh. Does anyone else have a fear of stomach viruses like me? If I hear the word stomach bug I go on an all out assault with the bleach and quarantine lol My DS is at my parent's house bc we're both working and my mom just told me my Dad came down with a stomach bug this morning. We're getting him back tomorrow morning and then Monday DH & I are supposed to be leaving for our anniversary getaway to the mountains and he'll be with my Mom again Monday-Wednesday. I'm so scared he'll get it and give it to us (my luck we'll be mid road trip in the middle of nowhere) or I know my Mom will prob get it. Ahhhh whyyy


----------



## Babybump87

Me MK !! Only have to hear another mum mention it , always spreads like wildfire too ! Hope you manage to avoid it !


----------



## Babybump87

Can anyone else not sleep already ?! What's with that ?!


----------



## mkyerby16

Babybump87 said:


> Can anyone else not sleep already ?! What's with that ?!

Ugh I've clocked 5 hrs every night since last weekend. Being sick & preggo (did I mention I caught my DS's cold :roll:) I need more sleep dang it! But I either can't fall asleep, wake up in the middle of the night or my eyes just pop open after like 5hrs and I can't fall back asleep. Fitbit says I got 4hrs 50mins and I'm headed off to work for the night soon, can't breathe though my nose & have a sore throat... yayyy


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Me too! I hate sickness bugs! If one of mine gets it I clean everything in the hope it doesn’t get passed around!


----------



## Mark&Annie

I think I topped my record last night with 6 trips to go for a wee!! Luckily I usually fall straight back to sleep but argh!!! So irritating. 

I’m planning on telling as few people as possible, definitely keep it off Facebook etc. Then one day in June there’ll be a picture of the whole fam and that’ll be the first they know about it!

My mother in law was like ‘oh, okay then’ when we told her about our third, I think she might just be even more rude this time so not in any hurry to tell her!


----------



## helensamantha

6 trips, Christ that’s impressive!! When I was pregnant with my daughter I didn’t start wakingbunyil about 7/8weeks in the night for a wee but even then it was only once a night, 4am on the dot EVERY time. Strangely enough my waters broke at 4am too! 

For the past 3 nights now I’ve woken at 4am for a wee.......


----------



## Mummy2Corban

My concern is telling g people about baby no 5! I know some people will expect it but I know people will have there comments. Like I don’t care as such as it’s our life we support and pay for these children and do it pretty much on our own BUT I know all the comments we will receive about it!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I feel for you ladies.... I don’t wake for a wee as yet! But sleep is not good... but I’ve never been a good sleeper.

Have my viability scan today.... am scared!


----------



## helensamantha

Mummy2Corban said:


> I feel for you ladies.... I don’t wake for a wee as yet! But sleep is not good... but I’ve never been a good sleeper.
> 
> Have my viability scan today.... am scared!

Ooooh good luck!!!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Oh dang MK that’s terrible ! I struggle to fall asleep anyway since my girls were born! I usually don’t wake up though the night unless one of them wakes me or I need the toilet! 

DD2 wasn’t feeling so good through the night and vomited !! Really hoping she’s better this morning and doesn’t vomit again after breakfast!


----------



## Babybump87

Mark&Annie said:


> I think I topped my record last night with 6 trips to go for a wee!! Luckily I usually fall straight back to sleep but argh!!! So irritating.
> 
> I’m planning on telling as few people as possible, definitely keep it off Facebook etc. Then one day in June there’ll be a picture of the whole fam and that’ll be the first they know about it!
> 
> My mother in law was like ‘oh, okay then’ when we told her about our third, I think she might just be even more rude this time so not in any hurry to tell her!

Urgh sorry your MIL is rude !! I’m in no rush to tell that side of my family haha ! x


----------



## mkyerby16

Oooh yay hope the scan goes well Mummy!

Babybump oh no hope she's better! That's the worst!

Omg my MIL is awful too. We were so excited to tell them about our DS bc he's the first grandchild on both sides. My mom was of course crying & super excited meanwhile we tell DH's parents and they're like "oh well it's about time" and quickly moved onto another subject. I was like really? We had been married 3yrs and I was 24 at the time.


----------



## Briana0990

Babybump87 said:


> Can anyone else not sleep already ?! What's with that ?!

Girl, yes! I can fall asleep basically standing up at this point but forget staying asleep! plus I’ve been having vivid nightmares about things I won’t even mention. Let’s just say I’ve been waiting on this bean for 5 years and I’m terrified something is gonna push me off of this cloud. Trying to remain optimistic!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So! All was ok. Measured 6 weeks 5 days so 2 days bigger than I thought. Due date by that is 6/6. So we shall see what the dating scan says xx


----------



## helensamantha

Brilliant! So pleased for you x


----------



## MissCassie

Hi ladies,

Sorry i haven't been posting much
I go for my blood test tomorrow morning then once book in for a scan with my fertility doctor. In so excited


----------



## Babybump87

mkyerby16 said:


> Oooh yay hope the scan goes well Mummy!
> 
> Babybump oh no hope she's better! That's the worst!
> 
> Omg my MIL is awful too. We were so excited to tell them about our DS bc he's the first grandchild on both sides. My mom was of course crying & super excited meanwhile we tell DH's parents and they're like "oh well it's about time" and quickly moved onto another subject. I was like really? We had been married 3yrs and I was 24 at the time.

When I told my mum I was pregnant with DD1 she just shrugged it off and said oh I already knew and that was it . DD2 she shouted to everyone else in the house I was “preggers” I hate that word !! She wasnt happy we didn’t let her in the room when DDs were being born too after witnessing my newphews being born ! It’s my mum and that side of the family I seem to have a issue with my DHs family are so amazing ! As is my dads side


----------



## Babybump87

Briana0990 said:


> Girl, yes! I can fall asleep basically standing up at this point but forget staying asleep! plus I’ve been having vivid nightmares about things I won’t even mention. Let’s just say I’ve been waiting on this bean for 5 years and I’m terrified something is gonna push me off of this cloud. Trying to remain optimistic!

I think our minds have a awful way of playing tricks on us and our fears come through in our dreams ! Hope it gets better soon and you can relax more !


----------



## Perplexed

Hello everyone! Cautiously pregnant with baby #3 I had a chemical earlier this year, and over the summer my cycles were very inconsistent that I was late 2 months at times :( 

Pregnancy has been confirmed by blood test but it was way too early at the time. I'm going to book in to see my Dr next week probably... aiming for after reaching 6 weeks so that we'd know what we're looking at if we are offered an ultrasound... I'll be 6 weeks on Thursday. Hoping to see the Dr on the Monday after. 

I guess I am not the only one suffering extreme fatigue at this point. Last week it seems to have been worse but these few days I'm trying to be more involved with my kids...I feel bad that I'm not spending as much time with them...


----------



## 2Baby2

Well ladies, I woke up this morning and I was bleeding :( I’m just about to leave the ER and the dr confirmed that I miscarried. I know it was super early but still so disappointed. 

Everyone in this group has been so supportive and full of love 

I wish everyone has a happy healthy 9 months


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@2Baby2 Oh no! So sorry to hear this :( Biggest hugs to you. Hope you get your sticky rainbow baby soon!


----------



## helensamantha

2Baby2 said:


> Well ladies, I woke up this morning and I was bleeding :( I’m just about to leave the ER and the dr confirmed that I miscarried. I know it was super early but still so disappointed.
> 
> Everyone in this group has been so supportive and full of love
> 
> I wish everyone has a happy healthy 9 months

im so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## otterbox

hello! we've worked it out to be due june 13th, though this might change as my cycles are all over the place! we're really hoping this is our sticky bean!


----------



## Mark&Annie

2Baby2 said:


> Well ladies, I woke up this morning and I was bleeding :( I’m just about to leave the ER and the dr confirmed that I miscarried. I know it was super early but still so disappointed.
> 
> Everyone in this group has been so supportive and full of love
> 
> I wish everyone has a happy healthy 9 months

Ohhh no I’m so sorry! :(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@2Baby2 im so sorry to hear this. Never easy. Take care of yourself.. big hugs xx


----------



## Babybump87

2Baby2 said:


> Well ladies, I woke up this morning and I was bleeding :( I’m just about to leave the ER and the dr confirmed that I miscarried. I know it was super early but still so disappointed.
> 
> Everyone in this group has been so supportive and full of love
> 
> I wish everyone has a happy healthy 9 months

So sorry to read this . Xx


----------



## Shanlee16

2Baby2 said:


> Well ladies, I woke up this morning and I was bleeding :( I’m just about to leave the ER and the dr confirmed that I miscarried. I know it was super early but still so disappointed.
> 
> Everyone in this group has been so supportive and full of love
> 
> I wish everyone has a happy healthy 9 months

My thoughts are with you 2baby, im so sorry.

Mummy2 where do you live that they have places open on weekends? I'm so jealous!


----------



## mkyerby16

Oh 2Baby I'm so sorry <3 Big hugs and prayers for you to heal and get a sticky bean soon


----------



## mkyerby16

My Mom came down with stomach bug next this morning before my DH could pick up DS soo I'm just waiting for DS to start with it now :shock: My Mom was supposed to be here in the morning bc DH & I are supposed to be leaving for our anniversary trip. I told her I guess we'd just cancel or take DS with us (and pray he doesn't come down with it). She was like why your Dad's better today so it's just a 24hr thing.... umm bc if you're sick right now I didn't know if you'd feel like being here at 8am and I know even if you felt better you'd still be super contagious annnd I dont want you in my house/around DS again? Ugh idk wth we're gonna do ](*,)



Oh forgot to mention also when we told MIL about DS1 in addition to a less than thrilled response she said "Oh I was wondering bc your hips look wider" (I was 6-7 weeks at the time)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hello ladies,

I got a BFP this morning. This will be baby #2. Based on my LMP, EDD should be June 18, but I know I O'd several days late. So, I'm gonna wait and see what my Dr and the first ultrasound say, measurements-wise. In all honesty, I'm not gonna get super excited until I'm safely into 2nd tri.

So, a little about me. I'm 30. I work full-time. I've been "with" my friend with benefits, turned baby daddy, for almost 11 years. Long story short, we see each other everyday, but we don't live together (he has a one bedroom condo, I live in a townhouse with my widowed mom). Fingers crossed we'll be able to get a place of our own next year. Also, he's never officially asked me out, so that's why I don't really consider us BF/GF.

I look forward to getting to know you all over the next several months. :)

And I'm so sorry, 2baby2.


----------



## Babybump87

That’s such bad timing MK . I hope you will still be able to go on your trip and your DS doesn’t catch it. .
My DD2 seems to be fine now thankfully ! Praying that DD1 doesn’t pick anything up! 

Welcome Pretty !


----------



## littlejune

Hey ladies- sorry I’ve been mia. Had a busy week and weekend. I did catch up on all the posts and welcome to all the new lt pregnant ladies! 

Not much new here- still lots of nausea, sore boobs, fatigue and food aversions. Symptoms seem pretty constant- which since I have my first scan on the 22 is comforting. I should be about 9 weeks on the 22- timing wise I can’t imagine being any difference one way or the other but you never know!

I love the announcement ideas for Christmas cards- we told both sides of the family right away, we are very close with both. I am up in the air with if we will formally announce to everyone else, but if so I might do a thanksgiving themed one as I should be about 13 weeks on thanksgiving.


----------



## JuneBug2019

I just signed up to baby and bump and the username I chose has found me in here. Due date June 4th. This pregnancy is a pleasant surprise but I am feeling overwhelmed. I am happy to have support of you other June Bug mamas!


----------



## mkyerby16

JuneBug2019 said:


> I just signed up to baby and bump and the username I chose has found me in here. Due date June 4th. This pregnancy is a pleasant surprise but I am feeling overwhelmed. I am happy to have support of you other June Bug mamas!

Congrats & welcome!


----------



## JuneBug2019

Mrs. JJ said:


> Nice, we're right ovary buddies! :haha:




mkyerby16 said:


> Congrats & welcome!

Thank you! You are the first person to congratulate me as I haven’t told anyone yet. It felt good!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’ve added a ticker!! Now I’ve had the viability scan I feel a bit more confident


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hello to all the new ladies x


----------



## sarah34

Hi ladies,

Sorry I have been MIA over the weekend! Had a lovely chilled family weekend which was just what I needed.

So sorry 2baby and welcome new ladies :D

I too have been struggling with sleep, Well I am tired all the time and get to sleep fine, I don't think I wake up too much but I always wake up feeling like I haven't slept a wink!
Other symptoms for me at 7w2d is back ache. Oh my lord, the back ache! My hips and lower back feel so sore, especially by the evenings! My heated been bag thing has become my best friend!
Also nausea is definitely ramping up! I normally feel rubbish until around lunchtime, constantly feel hungry but nauseous. Nice combo lol Also means I am super bloated so struggling to hide the belly at the minute with floaty, baggy tops!!

Anyone see the news about Harry and Meghan expecting!? Talk about stealing our thunder!! :)


----------



## Babybump87

I’ve just said to MIL I always seem to have a baby born the same year as a royal ! ( This year being an exciting though) aww I do like Harry and Meghan though ! 

Welcome new ladies ! 

I’m mulling over whether to try and go for a early scan ! The wait already is killing me and I’ve got another 8/9 weeks at least to wait ! DD2 was a potential eptopic pregnancy at first so I am kinda nervous this time round ! I’ve had a pain in my left ovary area on and off since before I got pregnant and going for a scan at the end of October to check that out but they would do anything in regards to the pregnancy !


----------



## NoodleHelm

Hello! I am due June 27th, so very early at 3weeks4days. Anyone else having some cramping this early? I can't tell if I'm just hyperfocusing on it, or if it's legit cramping that hurts. Other than that, I'm super hungry but no other true symptoms.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey noodle!

Baby bump I know it’s frustrating to wait... 12 weeks seems so far away. Would you pay for a scan or just go to the drs and ask?

Uk ladies has anyone made there booking in appointment?

Other ladies what’s your plan? We have a booking in, dating scan then around a 16 week appointment with the midwife x


----------



## helensamantha

Mummy2Corban said:


> Hey noodle!
> 
> Baby bump I know it’s frustrating to wait... 12 weeks seems so far away. Would you pay for a scan or just go to the drs and ask?
> 
> Uk ladies has anyone made there booking in appointment?
> 
> Other ladies what’s your plan? We have a booking in, dating scan then around a 16 week appointment with the midwife x

I see my midwife for first time next week where she says she will take some info, arrange for my 12week scan and do my official booking in appointment at a later date......

I’m seriously considering paying for an early scan, just to put my mind at ease. I have no “reason” for them to do one at my EPAU so there’s no chance I’ll get in unless I bend the truth......but then I don’t want to tempt fate!!! Argh!!!!!


----------



## helensamantha

NoodleHelm said:


> Hello! I am due June 27th, so very early at 3weeks4days. Anyone else having some cramping this early? I can't tell if I'm just hyperfocusing on it, or if it's legit cramping that hurts. Other than that, I'm super hungry but no other true symptoms.

Hello and congrats! I had cramping that early too and have been starving. Lost my appetite a bit yesterday but ok today


----------



## crusherwife44

Noodle i had cramping about that time too. Congrats! 
I'm in the us and doc wanted me in for a scan at 6 weeks because of the miscarriagethis summer but i have even called them. I'm 6 weeks today and going to watch my belly and if i can hide it from work until 12 weeks im gonna wait to go in then. I'm in the military and I'm supposed to tell them right away too but... Unless someone asks which i wouldn't be surprised i have no desire to tell anyone.
Ive been nauseous most all day every day now but no throwing up. Boobs are really sore off and on now. Certain foods sound nasty. Seems way better than last time now so I'm happy.


----------



## Mark&Annie

I think I’ll wait a few more weeks to do booking appointment, can’t remember if I need to see GP or midwife first?! 

I cramped loads, it’s settled down now, don’t have much now I’m the way of symptoms. Weeing a lot, but only up twice last night woop! And slightly emotional, crying at everything remotely moving, and having temper tantrums too!


----------



## sarah34

I have my booking in appointment next Thursday :) found out today that they don’t do paper green notes anymore! It’s all on an app! I liked having my notes last time xx


----------



## helensamantha

sarah34 said:


> I have my booking in appointment next Thursday :) found out today that they don’t do paper green notes anymore! It’s all on an app! I liked having my notes last time xx

Say what?! No paper notes in a folder anymore?! Why does everything have to be on my bloody phone now!


----------



## helensamantha

Mark&Annie said:


> I think I’ll wait a few more weeks to do booking appointment, can’t remember if I need to see GP or midwife first?!
> 
> I cramped loads, it’s settled down now, don’t have much now I’m the way of symptoms. Weeing a lot, but only up twice last night woop! And slightly emotional, crying at everything remotely moving, and having temper tantrums too!

I’d head straight for the midwife, saw my gp and it was a waste of time really

Even if you want to wait a few weeks I’d still ring them and book it as far in advance as you want to just to make sure you have an appt when you want it


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Perplexed, Welcome and congrats! If you let us know your EDD I can add your name to the 1st post. :flower:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

2Baby2 said:


> Well ladies, I woke up this morning and I was bleeding :( I’m just about to leave the ER and the dr confirmed that I miscarried. I know it was super early but still so disappointed.
> 
> Everyone in this group has been so supportive and full of love
> 
> I wish everyone has a happy healthy 9 months

I'm so so sorry! :hugs::cry:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@otterbox - Welcome and congrats, I added your name and EDD to the 1st post. :flower:


----------



## sarah34

helensamantha said:


> Say what?! No paper notes in a folder anymore?! Why does everything have to be on my bloody phone now!

I know right?! I’ve downloaded the app and they give me a password at my booking in appointment. I actually copied my green notes before I had my little boy cos I knew they took them when you are in labour. Hopefully there’s a way to print a copy from the app, i’d Like to keep them like I have my others xxx sounds a bit sad I know!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! I'm best off on an actual computer using this site, so I'm generally only "here" on weekdays... apparently it's been a long weekend has I had about 5 pages of messages to read! :haha:

2baby, I'm so sorry! :dust: for your rainbow baby! :hugs:

To all the newly pregnant mamas, welcome! :hi:

AFM, nausea is AWFUL! But I'm pretty excited because I reached out to my ob-gyn's office, & they're prescribing a morning sickness med for me that should make it go away :happydance: I've been MISERABLE and DH even told me I need to snap out of it because my poor attitude is wearing on him :x Oh well. This should help, so I'm excited to try it!

Friday was MISERABLE in particular.... I worked a full day, ended up having to sub for another teacher in my school (I am a teacher too, but since I don't have my own classroom, they needed me to cover for her). I went home with what I believe was a migrane, terrible nausea, and ended up feeling like I was dying between my head and my stomach. Actually vomited (until then it had only been nausea) and then went to bed super early and other than waking up here and there but staying in bed, pretty much slept through the night. Then spent most of Saturday feeling awful, dizzy, shaky, etc.

7 weeks, 1 day here..... the time seems to be CREEPING by.... sooooo slooooowwwww.... but my scan/first appointment are next week, so that's something! :D


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I've missed so much this weekend! So many new faces! <3

@PrettyInInk42 - Welcome and congrats! I added your EDD to the 1st post. :flower:

@JuneBug2019 - Best name EVER! I added your name and EDD to the 1st post. Congrats and welcome! :flower:

@NoodleHelm - Please tell us more about your name... :haha: Welcome and congrats I've added you to our 1st post. :flower:


----------



## NoodleHelm

Mrs. JJ said:


> I've missed so much this weekend! So many new faces! <3
> 
> 
> @NoodleHelm - Please tell us more about your name... :haha: Welcome and congrats I've added you to our 1st post. :flower:

LOL! Nothing really to report, I've had a cat named Noodle before. ha!


----------



## elmum

SO sorry, 2baby2

Sending you hugs


----------



## helensamantha

sarah34 said:


> I know right?! I’ve downloaded the app and they give me a password at my booking in appointment. I actually copied my green notes before I had my little boy cos I knew they took them when you are in labour. Hopefully there’s a way to print a copy from the app, i’d Like to keep them like I have my others xxx sounds a bit sad I know!

I was gutted they “stole” my maternity notes when I had my daughter, I wanted to keep them too (maybe we’re the only weird ones!!) what is the app called? Is this just England actually? I’m in Wales, sometimes we’re behind the times, hahahahaha!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

An app???? Is that a real thing? What’s wrong with good old pen and paper???

My sickness and nausea has been horrendous today..... I really struggle with the 1st trimester....


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> Hey noodle!
> 
> Baby bump I know it’s frustrating to wait... 12 weeks seems so far away. Would you pay for a scan or just go to the drs and ask?
> 
> Uk ladies has anyone made there booking in appointment?
> 
> Other ladies what’s your plan? We have a booking in, dating scan then around a 16 week appointment with the midwife x

I may try and push my luck and see what my GP says first ! We should be offered a scan earlier than 12 weeks anyway it’s a bit silly I think ! 

I’m waiting for my local maternity unit to give me a call back to arrange my booking appointment usually after 8 weeks, then a 12 week scan we are opting for the Down’s syndrome screening test too , then 16 week midwife appointment .


----------



## Babybump87

In my area they are still giving out hand held maternity notes ? 

I was at the GP last week and seen a few ladies with them


----------



## faith037

I had my scan last Friday and everything looks good and same EDD as I calculated myself, June 3rd.  I was very relieved to only have one baby in there.  I have been worried about twins since my first draw had very high level of progesterone. 
I will be getting the genetic test at 10 weeks since I'm over 35. I can't believe that is already scheduled for 11/7/18 so I will know the gender soon too!


----------



## sarah34

The app is called maternity notes on App Store. 

I get it but I liked carrying the little folder in with the green notes! Lol I am in England, maybe it’s just certain counties as I have moved counties since having my son xx


----------



## helensamantha

Gosh that app has terrible reviews!!! Can you refuse and demand good old fashioned paper?! Haha


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Mummy2Corban said:


> Other ladies what’s your plan?

So, I've already made a prenatal appt with my Dr for Oct 23. I guess I'll be getting requisitions for blood work and a scan. Once I book them and everything's confirmed viable, then I guess it's be time to slowly start getting things ready. I also sent in an application to a local midwife clinic. Really hoping I can get in with them this time. If I end up with an OB again, I think I'm just gonna say F it and have the baby by myself at home. lol


----------



## MissCassie

Did anyone have gestational diabetes in their last pregnancy and have it again in their next pregnancy?

I had gd last time and hoping to not get it this time around.


----------



## Babybump87

Wow that app looks truly awful . I hope I don’t need to use it! 

My main concern is what if you need to go to the maternity unit in an amergency and they cannot get the system to work ! Why does everything need to be computer based ! Don’t fix what’s not broken !


----------



## sarah34

helensamantha said:


> Gosh that app has terrible reviews!!! Can you refuse and demand good old fashioned paper?! Haha

I don’t think I can refuse but I am going to mention the bad reviews at my next appointment and tell them I would prefer paper notes. The reviews do say that it all relies on the mw updating the system so fingers crossed I get a mw who is good at admin!!

I also don’t get why they have to fill them out for me at an hour long appointment either. Last time I filled majority out myself before the appointment and then just had a 20/30 min appointment for booking in.


----------



## Babybump87

Which part of the country are you ladies in who have been given the online notes ? Wondering if it’s just certain places until it gets rolled out nationally ?. Im going to ask for paper notes so thanks for the heads up ! 

Sarah hope your midwife lets you switch back to paper! Should be optional really .


----------



## Babybump87

I’ve got my booking in appointment for 1 November not long to wait ! Will be exactly 7 weeks then .


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Okay, USA native here.... I'm wondering what you ladies are going on about with the notes versus the app? Did you have to tote around your own medical records or something??


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@BellaRosa8302 Usa here too and I was wondering the same thing... 

AFM - I am home sick today. I work in an office with a lot of people and they were passing around some kind of bug and well I may have been the last one to get it but it got me finally :( UGH! The headache... I feel like I was hit by a brick. I did however get to sleep 11 hours so that was great but now I feel weird. LOL Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## sarah34

Haha yes, in the uk you are given a set of notes that you take to every midwife appointment. This time I have been told they are going to be on an app. 
I am in Lincolnshire babybump x


----------



## Babybump87

Yes , here in the UK you are given a folder with all your maternity notes in which you bring to all your appointments etc . 

I’m in the North West, Sarah and not heard of this app until today !. It will annoy me so much if I have to use the app and the midwife isnt up on her tech lol .


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@sarah34 Interesting! I am learning new things :)


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @BellaRosa8302 Usa here too and I was wondering the same thing...
> 
> AFM - I am home sick today. I work in an office with a lot of people and they were passing around some kind of bug and well I may have been the last one to get it but it got me finally :( UGH! The headache... I feel like I was hit by a brick. I did however get to sleep 11 hours so that was great but now I feel weird. LOL Hope everyone else is doing well!

Oh no ! Sorry your feeling ill ! Hope your better soon ! 

I’ve felt really dizzy and light headed today


----------



## BB1982

Hi everybody!!

I got my :bfp: on Sunday. I think my due date will be 16th June. I have no idea when I ovulated but due to getting negative tests on CD31 & CD33 (BFP CD36) I assume it was later, so not sure if my date will be amended/pushed back at my first scan. Hopefully not as my DS’s birthday is 24th!! Really don’t want them having birthdays on the same day!!!


----------



## helensamantha

Babybump87 said:


> Yes , here in the UK you are given a folder with all your maternity notes in which you bring to all your appointments etc .
> 
> I’m in the North West, Sarah and not heard of this app until today !. It will annoy me so much if I have to use the app and the midwife isnt up on her tech lol .

Hey, whereabouts in north west are you? I’m in north wales on the Cheshire border x


----------



## helensamantha

BB1982 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I got my :bfp: on Sunday. I think my due date will be 16th June. I have no idea when I ovulated but due to getting negative tests on CD31 & CD33 (BFP CD36) I assume it was later, so not sure if my date will be amended/pushed back at my first scan. Hopefully not as my DS’s birthday is 24th!! Really don’t want them having birthdays on the same day!!!

Hello and congrats!!!!


----------



## sarah34

BB1982 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I got my :bfp: on Sunday. I think my due date will be 16th June. I have no idea when I ovulated but due to getting negative tests on CD31 & CD33 (BFP CD36) I assume it was later, so not sure if my date will be amended/pushed back at my first scan. Hopefully not as my DS’s birthday is 24th!! Really don’t want them having birthdays on the same day!!!

Welcome and congrats! My due date from our viability scan is my DS’s birthday! hoping for at least a few days difference!


----------



## helensamantha

Ok ladies, humour me. This is a bit weird so bear with me......

I’ve always had quite a deep belly button and this morning when I was out of the shower I noticed it was about half as deep as it normally is...... obviously as your baby grows I know belly buttons can change shape and get pushed out etc but to notice a change at 6weeks?!? Really?! Anyone else noticed belly button changes already? (Told you it was a bit weird :rofl:)


----------



## BB1982

sarah34 said:


> Welcome and congrats! My due date from our viability scan is my DS’s birthday! hoping for at least a few days difference!

How many years between them? Ours will be two years apart.


----------



## sarah34

BB1982 said:


> How many years between them? Ours will be two years apart.

5 years :) we didn’t really want that big an age gap but took 18 months to conceive this time round!


----------



## sarah34

helensamantha said:


> Ok ladies, humour me. This is a bit weird so bear with me......
> 
> I’ve always had quite a deep belly button and this morning when I was out of the shower I noticed it was about half as deep as it normally is...... obviously as your baby grows I know belly buttons can change shape and get pushed out etc but to notice a change at 6weeks?!? Really?! Anyone else noticed belly button changes already? (Told you it was a bit weird :rofl:)

Haha this made me laugh! (In a nice way!) I can’t say I’ve noticed a difference in my belly button but it could just be bloating xxx


----------



## helensamantha

sarah34 said:


> Haha this made me laugh! (In a nice way!) I can’t say I’ve noticed a difference in my belly button but it could just be bloating xxx

Hahaha yes I do feel pretty bloated still can’t say as I’ve noticed a bloating-responsive belly button before but I’ve never really checked :rofl:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Babybump87 Sorry you were feeling dizzy!


----------



## mkyerby16

Holy sore nipples! 8-[ Haha! What the heck is it about hcg that makes nips so sore lol only other time in my life I've had it was when I was preggo with DS. Other than almost crying when the shower hit me this morning before I realized how sore they were I'm having a lovely little anniversary getaway with DH. Still hard to believe I'm pregnant when we talk about it. Can't wait for the 8 week ultrasound & to tell everyone so it'll seem more real.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

BB1982 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I got my :bfp: on Sunday. I think my due date will be 16th June. I have no idea when I ovulated but due to getting negative tests on CD31 & CD33 (BFP CD36) I assume it was later, so not sure if my date will be amended/pushed back at my first scan. Hopefully not as my DS’s birthday is 24th!! Really don’t want them having birthdays on the same day!!!

Hello, congrats and welcome! I added your name and EDD to our 1st post. :flower:


----------



## littlejune

mkyerby16 said:


> Holy sore nipples! 8-[ Haha! What the heck is it about hcg that makes nips so sore loly



Oh man me too- super sore boobs in general! I’ve gone up nearly a cupsize already


----------



## littlejune

BB1982 said:


> Hi everybody!!
> 
> I got my :bfp: on Sunday. I think my due date will be 16th June. I have no idea when I ovulated but due to getting negative tests on CD31 & CD33 (BFP CD36) I assume it was later, so not sure if my date will be amended/pushed back at my first scan. Hopefully not as my DS’s birthday is 24th!! Really don’t want them having birthdays on the same day!!!

Welcome and congrats!!


----------



## littlejune

Anyone else having a hard time not playing the first tri mind game of: "Is this pregnancy okay?" I will be 8 weeks tomorrow and I don't get a scan until next monday, but I keep wondering if it's a blighted ovum or missed miscarriage or something. I hate these anxiety ridden thoughts!


----------



## Shanlee16

helensamantha said:


> Ok ladies, humour me. This is a bit weird so bear with me......
> 
> I’ve always had quite a deep belly button and this morning when I was out of the shower I noticed it was about half as deep as it normally is...... obviously as your baby grows I know belly buttons can change shape and get pushed out etc but to notice a change at 6weeks?!? Really?! Anyone else noticed belly button changes already? (Told you it was a bit weird :rofl:)

I definitely know what you’re talking about. MY belly button did that with DD.

AFM my nausea has slowed down and is almost absent at times (thank god) and I’ve picked up on sore nipples. Not breasts, just nipples! So weird. I had my bloods drawn today and am just waiting for the results. I called 15 minutes ago and they weren’t in and the office closes soon so I was sad but I was told to call back first thing tomorrow. It's so weird, i'm anxious to hear what my levels were even tho i haven't had any bleeding or any symptoms of pregnancy loss. I'm still just so anxious!

How is everyone else feelings.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

No symptoms presently. I've been having some sporadic heartburn, but nothing for a few days no, so dunno if it was pg related or not.


----------



## helensamantha

I’m so scared. Went to bed last night and started spotting. Pinky/red. Got up this morning and whilst there is nothing there this morning (yet) I am cramping. I feel sick with worry :cry:


----------



## BB1982

sarah34 said:


> 5 years :) we didn’t really want that big an age gap but took 18 months to conceive this time round!

At least your older one can be helpful ‘go get those wipes’ etc. I’m going to be run ragged for the next few years, but I’m so incredibly lucky, we got pregnant 1st try both times. I think DH would have liked a bit more ‘trying’!!


----------



## BB1982

helensamantha said:


> I’m so scared. Went to bed last night and started spotting. Pinky/red. Got up this morning and whilst there is nothing there this morning (yet) I am cramping. I feel sick with worry :cry:

How scary!! I had bleeding twice with my first pregnancy. Both times were after sex. It’s terrifing. Can you see your gp? They may sort an early scan?


----------



## Babybump87

helensamantha said:


> Hey, whereabouts in north west are you? I’m in north wales on the Cheshire border x

Merseyside! Not far from you really !


----------



## Babybump87

helensamantha said:


> I’m so scared. Went to bed last night and started spotting. Pinky/red. Got up this morning and whilst there is nothing there this morning (yet) I am cramping. I feel sick with worry :cry:

Hope your ok and the bleeding has not returned. Xx


----------



## helensamantha

Babybump87 said:


> Hope your ok and the bleeding has not returned. Xx

Thanks. Rang the midwife this morning and she’s mansged to get me an appointment for a scan at the EPAU later this morning. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

helensamantha said:


> Thanks. Rang the midwife this morning and she’s mansged to get me an appointment for a scan at the EPAU later this morning. Fingers crossed.

Hope all is ok xx


----------



## sarah34

helensamantha said:


> Thanks. Rang the midwife this morning and she’s mansged to get me an appointment for a scan at the EPAU later this morning. Fingers crossed.

Fingers crossed for you! 

I had some spotting a couple of weeks ago and went to epau and saw a lovely heartbeat so try not to worry! Hugs xxxx


----------



## helensamantha

Thank ladies. They scanned me and found a yolk sac which measured 5wks 6days so a day behind “my dates” but they couldn’t see anything else just yet. They think it’s probably a little bit too early so they have booked me in for another scan next week when I’m 7 weeks. No more spotting since last night. Going to be a long week :cry:


----------



## Shanlee16

helensamantha said:


> Thank ladies. They scanned me and found a yolk sac which measured 5wks 6days so a day behind “my dates” but they couldn’t see anything else just yet. They think it’s probably a little bit too early so they have booked me in for another scan next week when I’m 7 weeks. No more spotting since last night. Going to be a long week :cry:

My thoughts are with you. Did you track this month? Even tho my LMP was September 5 I used opks and didn’t get a positive until Sept 23 so I know if I had a scan right now I probably wouldn’t see anything either (6w) because of ovulating late.


----------



## helensamantha

No I didn’t track really but had ov pains around 20th/21st which matches with the size of the yolk sac really. I’m pleased that the bleeding has stopped, I’m pleased that they’ve actually found something there and it’s not in the wrong place, just have to hope it continues to develop as expected and I get to see that little flicker next Thursday!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Like you say you saw something and it’s in the right place. With my 3rd I had an early scan was about 6 weeks and saw the same thing.... had to wait a week to return.... and on return bubs was there with a little heartbeat.

This time round the lady scanning me said a few days at this point can change so much so don’t be alarmed if we don’t see a heartbeat yet.

Hugs for you xx


----------



## Babybump87

helensamantha said:


> Thank ladies. They scanned me and found a yolk sac which measured 5wks 6days so a day behind “my dates” but they couldn’t see anything else just yet. They think it’s probably a little bit too early so they have booked me in for another scan next week when I’m 7 weeks. No more spotting since last night. Going to be a long week :cry:

Fingers crossed to you ! I’m glad your midwife was able to get you a scan so quick !. Hopefully no more spotting now 

I had a scan with DD2 seen nothing at first so they thought it was eptopic and couldn’t find the egg anywhere . Went back a week later at 4 weeks 2 days and seen yolk and gestational sac in my uterus. Went back again at 7 weeks 3 days and seen her heart beat ! I was just wondering if maybe you ovulated later than you think ?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

FX for you Helen! :hugs:


----------



## helensamantha

Babybump87 said:


> Fingers crossed to you ! I’m glad your midwife was able to get you a scan so quick !. Hopefully no more spotting now
> 
> I had a scan with DD2 seen nothing at first so they thought it was eptopic and couldn’t find the egg anywhere . Went back a week later at 4 weeks 2 days and seen yolk and gestational sac in my uterus. Went back again at 7 weeks 3 days and seen her heart beat ! I was just wondering if maybe you ovulated later than you think ?

I know, so lucky. My date going from LMP is only out by a day compared to their measurement of yolk sac so I think my ov date is pretty much as I thought. At least I only have to wait a week for a re-scan, their normal protocol is to wait a minimum of 10days but I’m away for half term so the lady reckons doing me in 8 days instead is perfectly justifiable! Haha 

Just have a nice easy week now and hope for no more spotting......


----------



## helensamantha

Mummy2Corban said:


> Like you say you saw something and it’s in the right place. With my 3rd I had an early scan was about 6 weeks and saw the same thing.... had to wait a week to return.... and on return bubs was there with a little heartbeat.
> 
> This time round the lady scanning me said a few days at this point can change so much so don’t be alarmed if we don’t see a heartbeat yet.
> 
> Hugs for you xx

Thank you - you’re so right that at this stage a few days can make all the difference! Keeping everything crossed


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@helensamantha Glad everything is in the right place :) Fingers crossed for baby with a good heart beat on the next scan!


----------



## littlejune

Fx crossed for you @helensamantha i had some spotting with ds and all was fine.


----------



## Babybump87

Good Luck Helen ! Hopefully the week will go quick for you too ! Try and rest up more which I know is easier said than done !


----------



## helensamantha

Thank you ladies. All of you!
Now keep me occupied..... hahaha


----------



## Babybump87

Is anyone hoping for a certain gender or what do you think the gender will be !? 

. Was wanting a boy when we first started TTC (we have 2 girls ) but I am totally excited at the prospect of either sex now ! DH thinks we will have a girl ! I am not sure yet .. both pregnancies with DDs were totally different too
( DD1 was fine no issues DD2 felt sick all the time but actually never vomited !) super excited / nervous !!


----------



## Shanlee16

@helensamantha i think you’re mindset is in the right place and everything will be okay!

AFM just got off the phone with the dr, pregnancy confirmed, level at 5w6d was 5,589. What a beautiful number! With DD it was a little higher (13,000) at the same time but I also think I ovulated late so it may be a couple days behind where I was with her. What were your ladies numbers around this time?


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Babybump87 said:


> Is anyone hoping for a certain gender or what do you think the gender will be !?
> 
> . Was wanting a boy when we first started TTC (we have 2 girls ) but I am totally excited at the prospect of either sex now ! DH thinks we will have a girl ! I am not sure yet .. both pregnancies with DDs were totally different too
> ( DD1 was fine no issues DD2 felt sick all the time but actually never vomited !) super excited / nervous !!

On one hand, we already have lots of clothing for a boy. And, since him and my older son would be close in age, they'd be ok to bunk together if we end up with a couple more kids and not a lot of bedrooms. lol. Also, I think we'd be waaaaay more in agreement about a boy name than a girl name. But I want a girl soooooo bad. If we ended up with one of each, it'd take the stress off of hoping for and trying to make sure #3 is a girl. So, I guess I'm leaning more towards girl.


----------



## sarah34

Babybump87 said:


> Is anyone hoping for a certain gender or what do you think the gender will be !?
> 
> . Was wanting a boy when we first started TTC (we have 2 girls ) but I am totally excited at the prospect of either sex now ! DH thinks we will have a girl ! I am not sure yet .. both pregnancies with DDs were totally different too
> ( DD1 was fine no issues DD2 felt sick all the time but actually never vomited !) super excited / nervous !!

I would love to have a girl so that we have one of each but I have a feeling this one is another boy. Totally fine with that though :) just will struggle as could only ever think of one boys name!!


----------



## Babybump87

Pretty - that’s what my. girls are like . They are going to share a room after Christmas and have bunk beds ! They are excited !

If baby No3 is a girl we will struggle with a name too . We did with DDs haha. Both their names end in A so new baby’s will if a girl . Boys name we have had since pregnant with DD1 !

I’m already making a list of baby things we need new steriliser , bottles lol I just can’t help but look at baby things .


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m happy either way I guess.... I mean room wise a boy may be better? My eldest boy and youngest boy have there own rooms and my girls share. There is a chance we could extend again and get a 5th bedroom??? But that all depends on funds. 

As for names.... I absolutely struggle!!! I found the girls easier than the boys.... but this time round I don’t know where to start!!!! Have you ladies any ideas on names?


----------



## crusherwife44

I have two boys and everyone tells me they hope we have a girl next. After my husband saw what i kept picking up grocery shopping yesterday he said its a girl lol. I honestly just want a healthy baby. I would be so happy either way. We have to start from scratch with baby stuff anyway.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I feel like it's a girl?? But I'm having trouble coming up with a girl name that I love. We have chosen our boy name.... but not settled for a girl. My DD would be over the moon to have a little sister! DS isn't old enough to care yet, lol. 

Shanlee, I never had my numbers done, so I really can't weigh in. Sorry hun!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

M2C - I think our top 3 boy names are Matthew, Auston, and Liam (William). Decent chance we'll go with Matthew and his first middle name will be my late father's first name (Werner). Not sure what the 2nd middle name would be. 

For a girl, I LOOOOVE Emma, but SO isn't a fan. He said the closest he'd get to that would be Emily and he'd call her Lee for short. So, I'm willing to counter offer "Emmalee", so we can both call her what we want.


----------



## Hope16

Hi everyone....

I am back on babyandbump after an ectopic pregnancy this past February. I got my period early last month so I reached out to my RE and did a quick IUI cycle. I got a negative result at 13 dpo...my period never came so I tested again and got a positive test at 18dpo!

My first beta at 18dpo was 318, then my hcg was 964. I go Monday for my first ultrasound. Praying I will see a heartbeat!


----------



## sarah34

PrettyInInk42 said:


> M2C - I think our top 3 boy names are Matthew, Auston, and Liam (William). Decent chance we'll go with Matthew and his first middle name will be my late father's first name (Werner). Not sure what the 2nd middle name would be.
> 
> For a girl, I LOOOOVE Emma, but SO isn't a fan. He said the closest he'd get to that would be Emily and he'd call her Lee for short. So, I'm willing to counter offer "Emmalee", so we can both call her what we want.

Emily is my fave for a girl :) that or Sophie xx 

We had so much trouble picking a boys name last night we would really struggle if this one is another boy! All the nice boy names are taken in my family and I only really like traditional names xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Welcome Hope! So sorry to hear about your ectopic! H&H 9 months to you for this rainbow baby!

Sarah - YESSSSSS for the names!!! I feel like all the good names are taken by my family and friends too! I'm fairly sure we are going to name the baby Lucas if it is a boy, but we are soooo up in the air for girl names. DH loves Natalie, but I keep thinking of Nat/Natty as nicknames and hate those... I like Ava but I'm not stuck on it.... and I have a new friend whose daughter is my DD's age, and her name is Ava, so I feel a little funny... (even though Ava was going to be my DS's name is he turned out to be a girl - which was way before I met this woman). IDK. We have a few more on the list, but I'm not settled with any of them :wacko:


----------



## mkyerby16

5 weeks today and nausea & heartburn are making themselves known. It's funny I always said I wanted girls bc I didn't know what I'd do with boys. Then when we were ttc DS I was open to either. This time around everyone assumes I want a girl next, but really it doesn't matter. Dh wants a girl. He wanted DS to be a girl surprisingly. I already have all the boy stuff & clothes so in a way a boy would be easier, but it would be nice to have a girl now. If so I think we'd have one of each and be done. The name thing would be a nightmare with a boy again though. We had the most ridiculous time with naming DS bc my husband is the 5th. His family automatically assumed our son would be the 6th. Um no I'm sorry y'all already have too many and I told DH before we even married if he wanted a x x x the 6th not to marry me. Of course his family said it was all me and treated me like I was an evil witch ending their legacy. It was a mess they were so rude making comments to me, on Facebook, at our gender reveal. To top it off we gave DS MY dad's name as his middle name since my dad had 2 girls and no one named after him. DH's family was not pleased so who knows what'll happen if this one's a boy too.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hope16 said:


> Hi everyone....
> 
> I am back on babyandbump after an ectopic pregnancy this past February. I got my period early last month so I reached out to my RE and did a quick IUI cycle. I got a negative result at 13 dpo...my period never came so I tested again and got a positive test at 18dpo!
> 
> My first beta at 18dpo was 318, then my hcg was 964. I go Monday for my first ultrasound. Praying I will see a heartbeat!

Congrats and welcome! Let us know your EDD and we'll add you to the 1st post.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hi ladies - sorry I haven't been around much, I try to log in during the weekdays to catch any updates for the 1st post but otherwise work has been nuts so I've been working late and by the time I've finished poor Hubs has to cook dinner for everyone. And the last week I've been getting some light nausea around mid-afternoon until dinner time so nothing sounds good except junk. Trying to be good, got some protein drinks and yogurt and such. And looking forward to the weekend, I took Monday off for my birthday and Sunday we'll go to one of my favorite brunch spots. I can't have mimosas like I'd like but I can EAT! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

As for gender... I am hoping for a girl somewhat. Even attempted swaying that way only because we have a boy and I've always dreamt of having a little girl with a big brother (I always wanted a protective older brother). Not sure how much I believe you can sway but thought I could try to tip the odds at least. :haha: 

But I also wouldn't mind having another boy, I have all the clothes (but I don't really want to go through them all though) and my guy would love a little brother. They could also share a room long term whereas with a boy and girl, that won't last into puberty (although I had to share a room with my twin brothers when I was young, luckily before they hit puberty). But then I'd feel like I'd probably want to try again for a girl but at this point I've run out of room in our little house and I'm 37 so cutting it pretty close. 

I'm very anxious to find out because I can't even start to think of names or shop for things we need until I know. Ugh names. So much pressure! With my son I had a short list but hadn't decided until I was almost pushing. But the stars aligned and all these signs made me realize it was the perfect name. Hope that happens again, names are stressful!!


----------



## Babybump87

Welcome Hope !

I find names so stressful everyone has an opinion too ! MK my DH is third generation of the same name but luckily it’s one that I love so we don’t have that issue ! Your in laws sound so mean (sorry !) lol .

I’ve no symptoms of pregnancy well unless you count a sore back , makes me feel nervous even though I had no symptoms with DD1 .. hmmm I won’t be able to tell if baby is a boy/girl !


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Random, but is anyone in this group on Diclegis for morning sickness?


----------



## mkyerby16

Babybump87 said:


> Welcome Hope !
> 
> I find names so stressful everyone has an opinion too ! MK my DH is third generation of the same name but luckily it’s one that I love so we don’t have that issue ! Your in laws sound so mean (sorry !) lol .
> 
> I’ve no symptoms of pregnancy well unless you count a sore back , makes me feel nervous even though I had no symptoms with DD1 .. hmmm I won’t be able to tell if baby is a boy/girl !


My inlaws are awful. At least I know what to expect from them since we started dating when I was 15 (I'm 28 now) but omg they're freaking insane. :dohh:


----------



## littlejune

Hope16 said:


> Hi everyone....
> 
> I am back on babyandbump after an ectopic pregnancy this past February. I got my period early last month so I reached out to my RE and did a quick IUI cycle. I got a negative result at 13 dpo...my period never came so I tested again and got a positive test at 18dpo!
> 
> My first beta at 18dpo was 318, then my hcg was 964. I go Monday for my first ultrasound. Praying I will see a heartbeat!

Welcome back and congrats!


----------



## littlejune

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Welcome Hope! So sorry to hear about your ectopic! H&H 9 months to you for this rainbow baby!
> 
> Sarah - YESSSSSS for the names!!! I feel like all the good names are taken by my family and friends too! I'm fairly sure we are going to name the baby Lucas if it is a boy, but we are soooo up in the air for girl names. DH loves Natalie, but I keep thinking of Nat/Natty as nicknames and hate those... I like Ava but I'm not stuck on it.... and I have a new friend whose daughter is my DD's age, and her name is Ava, so I feel a little funny... (even though Ava was going to be my DS's name is he turned out to be a girl - which was way before I met this woman). IDK. We have a few more on the list, but I'm not settled with any of them :wacko:

We totally love the name Lucas for a boy too! I am hoping for a girl- which I want to name felicity.


----------



## Perplexed

Congrats everyone!! 

We have a confirmed boy name, but a few options for a girl... not sure of any of them. But we would honestly be happy with either. I don't know for sure if this will be our last baby (it is possible...) so I want to enjoy the pregnancy as much as I can and not worry so much. My first pregnancy I was depressed the whole way through, my second was spent in anxiety... I just want to relax a bit.


----------



## Shanlee16

My OH and I are definitely opposites on what we want. He, of course, wants a boy and I would love a girl. We have all my DD baby clothes and I have younger sisters and absolutely loved it and want her to be a big sister. And I feel that the family dynamic of an older sister and younger brother is weird but that’s just me. I feel like it’s a boy too, and definitely wouldn’t be upset regardless. Just want a healthy baby!!

The 29th is my first ultrasound and we are very excited!! Hoping we can see a healthy bubs with a nice strong heartbeat! I’ll be 7w5d then so it will hopefully be there! Very anxious for it!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Shanlee, my DD is 5 and my DS is 2. They have a great relationship! I couldn't imagine it any other way :cloud9: I'm honestly wondering what a 3rd is going to do to their dynamic. My DD is a little mother hen to my DS. Sometimes he loves it, and other times hes like GET AWAY FROM ME :rofl: But it's still cute to see!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

LittleJune - Felicity is very pretty :) Great choice!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

PrettyInInk42 said:


> M2C - I think our top 3 boy names are Matthew, Auston, and Liam (William). Decent chance we'll go with Matthew and his first middle name will be my late father's first name (Werner). Not sure what the 2nd middle name would be.
> 
> For a girl, I LOOOOVE Emma, but SO isn't a fan. He said the closest he'd get to that would be Emily and he'd call her Lee for short. So, I'm willing to counter offer "Emmalee", so we can both call her what we want.



My daughter's name is Emmalyn ( Emma-Lynn all together). Everyone calls her Emma though. :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

AFM- I have a Girl (9) and Boy (Just turned 8) and they fight often but they also play often. My Daughter would love a girl and my son wants a boy. I do not know yet what I think it is. I am leaning more girl but not sure. I honestly do not have any wants either way. I will be happy with either. My hubby thinks it is a girl and says it is because he knows he is cursed to have a girl. I just shake my head at him and say it is NOT a cursing to have a daughter. Daddy's lil girl would be so precious which he agrees would be cute. My boy is a lot easier than my little girl though attitude wise so maybe another boy would be nice lol..


----------



## littlejune

BellaRosa8302 said:


> LittleJune - Felicity is very pretty :) Great choice!

Thank you! I have loved that name since childhood


----------



## Briana0990

I love all the name talk and I hate to bring down the moood butttt I feel like the few symptoms I had are disappearing! My boobs feel less sore and I don’t have any morning sickness etc. I go for my first scan on Tuesday. I’m about 6 weeks 1 day. Anyone else symptom less?! I know I should feel lucky but I can’t help thinking it means something is wrong.


----------



## Mark&Annie

My symptoms come and go. I’ve never suffered much from nausea so I have very little to go on, cramps on occasion but nothing much. I’ve never really felt pregnant in first tri, ever!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hoping - If I get my way, her full name would be Emma Lynn Morgen [last name]. :)


----------



## littlejune

Briana0990 said:


> I love all the name talk and I hate to bring down the moood butttt I feel like the few symptoms I had are disappearing! My boobs feel less sore and I don’t have any morning sickness etc. I go for my first scan on Tuesday. I’m about 6 weeks 1 day. Anyone else symptom less?! I know I should feel lucky but I can’t help thinking it means something is wrong.

With my son I had very few symptoms first tri and what I did have didn’t last long


----------



## DaTucker

I'm probably jumping the gun here but can I be added please? I literally just got the positive but it's so strong the hcg is way darker than the control, and I've waited way top long for this positive not to enjoy every second lol. According to my charts I'm due June 27. I'm calling my fertility specialist tomorrow, hopefully we can get an appointment asap! He was expecting a call on first day of cycle to start our first round of IVF, definitely not a call saying I'm already pregnant lol.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Hey I'm due June 19th I'm finally pregnant after 9 years 4 months I found out at 4+6 it still feels very surreal. My husband did the test for me as I was scared I may pass out :haha: he said lines popped up instantly and they were dark too. We wasn't actually trying when we got to 8 and half years I went onto the pill and had a 2 year break. When I came off the pill they realised my prolactin level was sky high and informed me that I couldn't get pregnant so I decided to just let cycles regulate. We only had sex once last month and now I'm pregnant after being informed I couldn't. Was getting frustrated because asd soon as AF arrived i wanted to go back to FS and it just wasnt happening little did i know :haha::cloud9: I have sore boobs, nausea, cold like symptoms on and off and I'm very tired. We have already decided on names. 
Girl- Aiyah-Rose Anne
Boy- Hartley Ian
Absolutely thrilled we both are only his mum and sister know so far I'm waiting for 12 week scan for rest of family and announcing at Christmas for everyone else.:cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Perplexed

Shanlee16 said:


> My OH and I are definitely opposites on what we want. He, of course, wants a boy and I would love a girl. We have all my DD baby clothes and I have younger sisters and absolutely loved it and want her to be a big sister. And I feel that the family dynamic of an older sister and younger brother is weird but that’s just me. I feel like it’s a boy too, and definitely wouldn’t be upset regardless. Just want a healthy baby!!
> 
> The 29th is my first ultrasound and we are very excited!! Hoping we can see a healthy bubs with a nice strong heartbeat! I’ll be 7w5d then so it will hopefully be there! Very anxious for it!

My DD is almost 5 and DS is 3 and a half...they have a great relationship! It'll be alright either way!


----------



## Perplexed

lupinerainbow said:


> Hey I'm due June 19th I'm finally pregnant after 9 years 4 months I found out at 4+6 it still feels very surreal. My husband did the test for me as I was scared I may pass out :haha: he said lines popped up instantly and they were dark too. We wasn't actually trying when we got to 8 and half years I went onto the pill and had a 2 year break. When I came off the pill they realised my prolactin level was sky high and informed me that I couldn't get pregnant so I decided to just let cycles regulate. We only had sex once last month and now I'm pregnant after being informed I couldn't. Was getting frustrated because asd soon as AF arrived i wanted to go back to FS and it just wasnt happening little did i know :haha::cloud9: I have sore boobs, nausea, cold like symptoms on and off and I'm very tired. We have already decided on names.
> Girl- Aiyah-Rose Anne
> Boy- Hartley Ian
> Absolutely thrilled we both are only his mum and sister know so far I'm waiting for 12 week scan for rest of family and announcing at Christmas for everyone else.:cloud9::happydance:

That is really awesome! Congratulations! So happy for you!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh wow! Hello new ladies!!!

@lupinerainbow how do you pronounce Aiyah? I have an Iya

@PrettyInInk42 my sister is an Emma so I love that name!

I have a Corban John 7, Indigo Grace 5, Iya Anne 3 and a Cooper Henry 1. They can all get on lovely... like all through the ages or they can be total terrors! Haha! We have used parents/grandparents names/middle names for middles names. 
I like Cora for a girl?! But it’s pretty similar to Corban??


----------



## DaTucker

So last pregnancy I didn't have any symptoms until around 10-12 weeks and even after that I only got sick once. I'm not even 5 weeks yet and I've already run to the bathroom twice. It's going to be a long fee months but I'm going to try my hardest not to complain! This baby was 4 years in the making and worth every single bout of sickness. Plus, I'm hoping it means it's a girl since it's starting out so differently to my son :D


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hello new ladies! Welcome and congrats! 

I got a second scan done today! Baby’s heart beat is 170 and sounded beautiful to my ears! I am thinking girl but we shall see lol.


----------



## littlejune

Hello and welcome new ladies!! How’s everyone feeling today? I’m actually having much better days- but around dinner time I have been feeling spent. Anyone else have a new trend of symptoms to keep up with? I’m having less aversions (beer- lol which I obviously haven’t even had since before my bfp so funny my body is still grossed out by it to no end) luke warm water, and creamy soups still get my gag reflex going but I’m finally starting to eat and enjoy food again. I’m also getting sick a lot less- my waves of nausea seem to have peaked last weekend and are now slowing down. My first scan is Monday morning so pray I hear a healthy little heartbeat!!


----------



## mkyerby16

So happy for the new ladies!! 

I've been nauseous daily lately, still not actually sick though. My nose is also stuffy so idk if it's pregnancy related or I'm getting another cold. Also sorry for the tmi but is anyone else already experiencing boob changes? :haha: My nips have been SO sore and yesterday I realized they were bigger.


----------



## lupinerainbow

Mummy2Corban said:


> Oh wow! Hello new ladies!!!
> 
> @lupinerainbow how do you pronounce Aiyah? I have an Iya
> 
> @PrettyInInk42 my sister is an Emma so I love that name!
> 
> I have a Corban John 7, Indigo Grace 5, Iya Anne 3 and a Cooper Henry 1. They can all get on lovely... like all through the ages or they can be total terrors! Haha! We have used parents/grandparents names/middle names for middles names.
> I like Cora for a girl?! But it’s pretty similar to Corban??

It's pronounced Eye-Ah is that the same?


----------



## crusherwife44

I've been nauseous every day but i keep eating (especially Reeses puffs cereal) to keep it ok. My boobs are bigger and off and on really sore and heavy. I've had lower back pain here and there.


----------



## Shanlee16

My worst pregnancy symptom rn is my bloating! My sore nipples are on and off and the nausea and MS come and go but I can’t get the bloat to go away! It’s tragic and really bringing down my self image :(


----------



## crusherwife44

My pants are all very tight now. Been eating too much


----------



## littlejune

crusherwife44 said:


> My pants are all very tight now. Been eating too much

My pants are tight too! :lolly: I do tend to show pretty early though because I’m the size of a child- but I was in maternity pants by 12 weeks with ds and I had to unbutton a pair of jeans yesterday.... going to be a long haul


----------



## sarah34

Well ladies... just when I was beginning to relax a little - more spotting/bleeding this morning. I’m so upset and angry. I can’t do this :(


----------



## helensamantha

sarah34 said:


> Well ladies... just when I was beginning to relax a little - more spotting/bleeding this morning. I’m so upset and angry. I can’t do this :(

Oh sarah. I feel you. I haven’t been on here at all much since my spotting episode last week, just trying to relax and get
On with things and hurry away the days until Thursday when my next scan is. But since tues eve last week, I have had 3 more episodes of pink spotting......but it only seems to be after a BM (sorry!) so I’m quietly hoping that all is ok with the baby and I just have a bit of cervical erosion or something. I see my midwife on Tuesday for the first time so I will discuss it with her then. 
Do you have any associated pain with the spotting? Or any clots? Lack of both of those is a good thing! :hugs:


----------



## helensamantha

Shanlee16 said:


> My worst pregnancy symptom rn is my bloating! My sore nipples are on and off and the nausea and MS come and go but I can’t get the bloat to go away! It’s tragic and really bringing down my self image :(

Oh. My. God. THE BLOATING!!!! :pop:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@lupinerainbow yes my Iya is like I-ya! Love your spelling of it though.

@sarah34 im so sorry to hear that! Hopefully it’s just one of those things and bubs is ok.

@helensamantha im sorry to hear that you’ve had a few episodes of bleeding too. The fact you say after a BM maybe your cervix is irritated??? Bleeding/spotting is scary. Hopefully your scan shows bubba all snug and cosy.

As for me I only feel like a bag of crap. No sore boobs and no bloating. Wish i could say I showed early but my bump is due to slack tummy muscles!!!! I can suck my bumps away till maybe 18-20 weeks! Haha xx


----------



## sarah34

helensamantha said:


> Oh sarah. I feel you. I haven’t been on here at all much since my spotting episode last week, just trying to relax and get
> On with things and hurry away the days until Thursday when my next scan is. But since tues eve last week, I have had 3 more episodes of pink spotting......but it only seems to be after a BM (sorry!) so I’m quietly hoping that all is ok with the baby and I just have a bit of cervical erosion or something. I see my midwife on Tuesday for the first time so I will discuss it with her then.
> Do you have any associated pain with the spotting? Or any clots? Lack of both of those is a good thing! :hugs:

No clots and no pain thankfully. Just a bit crampy. I just can’t believe this is happening again. I don’t think I can do this every 2 weeks.


----------



## helensamantha

sarah34 said:


> No clots and no pain thankfully. Just a bit crampy. I just can’t believe this is happening again. I don’t think I can do this every 2 weeks.

I had quite a bleed at 8 weeks with my daughter too. Thankfully everything was fine and they couldn’t find a reason for the bleed. If only a miscarriage bleed was green or something so we definitely identify a bit of harmless spotting with something else to be worried about would make things much less stressful!!!


----------



## helensamantha

@sarah34 has it slowed/stopped now?


----------



## sarah34

helensamantha said:


> @sarah34 has it slowed/stopped now?

Yes it has slowed and pretty much stopped now but if it’s anything like last time it will probably start again in the morning. 

I can’t get over how different this pregnancy is to my first with DS. I had absolutely no problems with him other than feeling a little sick in the mornings. This time is all day nausea, feeling generally poorly and spotting!


----------



## DaTucker

This is probably a dumb question, but does anyone know if headaches can be associated with pregnancy? I've had a solid headache ever since I started having nausea and I can't kick it. Three days of being sick to stomach with a nonstop headache is starting to drive me crazy lol


----------



## crusherwife44

Yes i have heard headaches can go along with pregnancy. 
I unbuttoned my work pants the other night. Idk if i will be able to hide this to 12 weeks. 
Girls spotting i hope since it hasnt picked up that its nothing. Im taking that as a good sign. I keep checking every time i wipe. 1 more week and ill be farther than my miscarriage was. Life's been so crazy though it has taken away most of the worry


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yes headaches are normal. I had them bad with my first and I’ve had them on and off with this one. I use forehead which sometimes takes the edge off.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Argh yeah lots of headaches! Started feeling slightly nauseous today and yesterday, only really felt sick with my daughter... we will see!


----------



## littlejune

Headaches are normal- I got them both times. Also about the spotting- not that this takes away the anxiety I know you are both feeling, but I had spotting with ds at 7 and 9 weeks and it was just due to a sensitive cervix- we get so so much blood flow down there that it’s really common to spot a little, it’s pretty sensitive tissue. Keep us posted though!


----------



## mkyerby16

Headaches are totally normal unfortunately from all the hormones. Make sure you're drinking lots of water.


I too just had some light pink spotting. It was after a bm so I'm praying that's why. It was just the tiniest bit. I don't remember ever spotting early on with my DS, only later on after the dr would check me.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hi guys, I’ll catch up with the new mommas tomorrow. Been having a rough weekend. Yesterday after walking through a couple stores I was totally exhausted by like 4. Went to bed with a headache, woke up with it and was so hormonal I cancelled my own birthday celebration. Stress, headaches, depression, not fitting in my clothes already. Ugh. Feeling so miserable the last few days. Anyone else?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Oh I see now I’m not the only one with headaches! I showered, had some half-caff coffee, ate, Tylenol, napped. Not sure what else to do. It’s so bad if I bend over the blood rushes to my head and it throbs so bad and I see stars for a few seconds.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Saturday my head was killing, I went to bed early with a hot water bottle on my neck, helped a bit, but mostly doing nothing helps! 
Keep accidentally telling my friends about le bebe... found out one of my friends is about 4 weeks so told her, another friend overheard lol! Think I’m up to about 7 friends! So much for keeping it quiet :lol:


----------



## Babybump87

Oh sorry you ladies are suffering headaches ! 

I did have a real bad one the day we found out I was pregnant but then I usually get them during AF! All definitely hormonal so much going on . Hope you all find something to soothe them ! 

Nothing much going on with me , feel tired come early evening, just cramping on and off . I don’t even feel pregnant so we keep forgetting because there’s so much going on at the minute! 

Time is dragging, wishing for 12 week scan quicker so we can tell our girls ! x


----------



## sarah34

Well another trip to epau resulted in another scan and another opportunity to see or beautiful baby :)

Really hope I don’t have any more bleeding now! Not sure I can handle the uncertainty!!!


----------



## Shanlee16

Mrs. JJ said:


> Hi guys, I’ll catch up with the new mommas tomorrow. Been having a rough weekend. Yesterday after walking through a couple stores I was totally exhausted by like 4. Went to bed with a headache, woke up with it and was so hormonal I cancelled my own birthday celebration. Stress, headaches, depression, not fitting in my clothes already. Ugh. Feeling so miserable the last few days. Anyone else?

I’m right there with you. My clothes don’t fit, I go from being a bit*h to the happiest mom and my poor OH is doing great keeping up but I’m sick of the mood swings and depression at the bloating. I’ve also been purely exhausted and can’t wait for the second trimester at this point. 
Also I’m having horrible post nasal drip all the time and it’s making me so nauseous. Anyone else or have any ideas?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi everyone! Welcome & congrats to the new ladies!

Headaches - YES! I think I posted in this group about how I had such a bad migrane about a week ago that I went home & vomited, then went to bed for like 12 hours. :wacko: 

Sarah - SO glad baby is okay in there! Glad you got a scan to check things over :hugs:

AFM, nothing much new... still nauseous despite the meds they put me on. Huge food aversions - NOTHING sounds good. And I'm starting to show (even my mother said so). She asked me how I'm going to keep it under wraps till 12 weeks if I'm showing now, at 8 weeks. :wacko: Seriously wondering if I have multiples in there because I was NEVER this nauseous with my other two and I'm showing so early too! Scan & first appointment countdown - 3 days to go!!!


----------



## helensamantha

sarah34 said:


> Well another trip to epau resulted in another scan and another opportunity to see or beautiful baby :)
> 
> Really hope I don’t have any more bleeding now! Not sure I can handle the uncertainty!!!
> 
> View attachment 1046084

So pleased all is ok in there!!!


----------



## littlejune

@sarah34 beautiful little bean in there! Here’s to hoping no more spotting and you can just go on to enjoy the rest of the pregnancy. 

Sorry ladies for all the headaches- sounds like we are all in the midst of first trimester fun :shock:

AFM- had my first ultrasound today and everything looked great! Measured right on so I will be 9 weeks Wednesday and the little baby in there was wiggling like crazy with a healthy heartbeat of 160! So happy all looks well so far!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yay! Glad your scan went well, LittleJune! :)


----------



## littlejune

Thank you @BellaRosa8302 

So my scan puts me at May 29 so I'm not teeeeecchhhnically a june mama- it's been May 29 all along, but I put June 1 since it's so close. After today's dating scan they are keeping the same due date. I am totally going to stick with the June group though! Ten bucks says I have a little junebug.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sarah34 awesome! Hopefully all is well and you don’t need a repeat scan!

@littlejune yay for your scan too! Nearly 9 weeks! 

Nothing really to report here apart from feeling like crap 24/7!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@littlejune I am right behind you. 05/30/2019 Here but I also think it will be a June baby. :)


----------



## sarah34

My little one is 4, he was due 21/05/14 but was born 02/06/14 so definitely a chance of June babies for you both!! 

Thanks all, so relieved and really hope I don’t have anymore bleeding. The epau are so great though, they said they will scan me whenever I am worried if I have more bleeding which is reassuring. 

Glad your scan went well too Littlejune! 

Sorry for all the headaches ladies, I haven’t had that many at the minute but do suffer with tension headaches anyway so fully expecting them! 
I just feel so nauseous all the time. When I eat I feel better for like an hour then it creeps up again. With my son it stopped dead on 12 weeks so fingers crossed that happens this time too! Xx


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Came across this on Amazon for mommas with bad nausea. It’d have to be pretty bad to get me to pay $91! But if it was that bad I’d go for it.

EmeTerm Antiemetic Electrode Stimulator Morning Sickness Motion Travel Sickness Nausea Vomit Relief FDA Cleared Rechargeable No Gel Drug Free Black Wrist Bands Without Side Effects


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Wow Mrs JJ! Yeah, no thank you on the $91 lol! Who knew they made electronic ones though, lol!


----------



## crusherwife44

Yay for great scans! 
Ive been eating so much to not be sick and woke up today thinking maybe i was good now so dont need to eat so much. Cuz i dont want to gain a million pounds this time again.. But halfway through the day was close to throwing up so im back to eating. And so specific on what im eating. I shouldnt have gone grocery shopping because i want none of that. And every chance i get im asleep. This is the week i started bleeding last time and dreamt last night i was bleeding so i was scared to go to the bathroom. But all was good. Ill just keep sleeping until 12 weeks


----------



## littlejune

Thank you @Mummy2Corban it was so nice to see that little one wiggle around!

@Hoping4numbr3 maybe we will end up to be due date buddies!?

@sarah34 we very well could be June babies- my son was born three weeks early so we will see. My dates pretty solid- I should be done with the school year a week before baby is due!

@Mrs. JJ i think I will stick to sea bands =; haha!

@crusherwife44 I so feel you on the eating girl! The last week or so my appetite has returned and now instead of feeling sick 24/7 I also feel intermittent haaaaangeeeer haha.


----------



## DaTucker

So I got my numbers back, and at 4 weeks, 4 days my HCG is 3853 and my progesterone is 45. I'd definitely say I'm pregnant lol. I go back on Wednesday to get tested again to make sure it's progressing well!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@DaTucker - Congrats and welcome! I added you and your EDD to the 1st post. :flower:

@lupinerainbow - Congrats and welcome, you've been waiting for this for a LONG time, so glad to have you! I added your name and EDD to our 1st post. :flower:

@littlejune & @Hoping4numbr3 - We're glad to have you both, you're still June mommas at heart even if your EDD doesn't know! <3


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Mrs. JJ ty for keeping us haha :) 

Fantastic HCG numbers @DaTucker 

AFM- Last night I had these quick sharp pains in the right side of my uterus that made me hold my breath each time they hit. I turned on my left side and it went away so I am assuming tendons stretching. Today I am getting quick stabbing/pinching pains up my Wahoo. Sorry for the TMI but pregnancy is fun!


----------



## helensamantha

@Hoping4numbr3 your wahoo :rofl: great term, never heard that one before!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

HAHA @helensamantha I knew someone would like that lol


----------



## helensamantha

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> HAHA @helensamantha I knew someone would like that lol

I always say foof


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

FOOFIE! hahaha .. That is funny too.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Finally got my blood drawn yesterday. Took 7 freakin vials of blood! How long before I hear back do you guys think?


----------



## helensamantha

Have any of you ladies been prescribed a higher dose of folic acid?? I read something a few weeks ago about larger ladies are being prescribed a whopping 5mg folic acid instead of the standard recommendation of 400ug. 

I asked my GP about this 2 weeks ago (at 5weeks) when I first saw her and she said no I’ll be fine. I’ve now seen my midwife for the first time today at practically 7 weeks and she says I need the higher dose. 

Now I’m worried slightly as to what “damage” may have been caused by not having enough for the last 2 weeks during what is one of the most important times developmentally to need folic acid


----------



## helensamantha

Mrs. JJ said:


> Finally got my blood drawn yesterday. Took 7 freakin vials of blood! How long before I hear back do you guys think?

Blimey!! When you hear depends on what they’re looking for/tests they’re doing.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@helensamantha - This might get me yelled at but I never was the best with taking the prenatals through my pregnancies and both my kiddos were just fine and are super healthy. I bet you are just fine. Go ahead and get the extra now if you wish but do not beat yourself up about what can not be changed. 

@Mrs. JJ my doctor didn't order any blood but I remember from my last pregnancies that it was always a lot of vials the two times I had to go.


----------



## helensamantha

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @helensamantha - This might get me yelled at but I never was the best with taking the prenatals through my pregnancies and both my kiddos were just fine and are super healthy. I bet you are just fine. Go ahead and get the extra now if you wish but do not beat yourself up about what can not be changed.
> 
> @Mrs. JJ my doctor didn't order any blood but I remember from my last pregnancies that it was always a lot of vials the two times I had to go.

Thankyou, that has put me at ease. I know it’s only reducing your “chances” and not a forgone conclusion but as a scientist dealing stats ALL the time I can’t help but worry :dohh:


----------



## mkyerby16

:shock: I'm not even 6 weeks yet (based on lmp I'll be 6 weeks on Thurs) and my belly already looks about 18 weeks :dohh: I've also gained 3 lbs. With my DS I showed early but didn't gain weight till the last couple of weeks of the first tri. I gained a total of 30-35lbs with him but only maybe 2 in the whole first trimester. Worried I'm setting off on the wrong foot. Also thinking there's no freakin way we're hiding this until Thanksgiving when I'm 10 weeks. My lower belly is already getting a "rounded" appearance. Wth. Lol


----------



## sarah34

mkyerby16 said:


> :shock: I'm not even 6 weeks yet (based on lmp I'll be 6 weeks on Thurs) and my belly already looks about 18 weeks :dohh: I've also gained 3 lbs. With my DS I showed early but didn't gain weight till the last couple of weeks of the first tri. I gained a total of 30-35lbs with him but only maybe 2 in the whole first trimester. Worried I'm setting off on the wrong foot. Also thinking there's no freakin way we're hiding this until Thanksgiving when I'm 10 weeks. My lower belly is already getting a "rounded" appearance. Wth. Lol

Know how you feel! I am 8.5 weeks and look like I did at 20 weeks with my son! 

I know you normally show earlier with 2nd but I literally got a belly at 4/5 weeks! Xx


----------



## helensamantha

Any chance it could be bloat ladies?! I am bloated to hell and some days I have a belly and others less so


----------



## mkyerby16

helensamantha said:


> Any chance it could be bloat ladies?! I am bloated to hell and some days I have a belly and others less so

Oh I'm sure some of it is at this point! I don't think it all is though bc it's hard to explain but I notice a rounder appearance to the verrrry bottom of my belly. Who knows. Pretty sure my boobs are fuller too. Either way it's gonna be hard to hide for much longer :wacko:


----------



## littlejune

@mkyerby16 @sarah34 I definitely am beginning to show at 9 weeks now- granted it’s a lot of just being generally bloated, but they say the uterus becomes the size of a grapefruit around 8 weeks I believe. I showed and was in maternity gear by 12 weeks with my first, I’m also exceptionally petite (literally the size of a child and can fit into kids clothes) though so I show super early. So there’s no way I can have a grapefruit sized uterus and not show haha! I actually caved and bought maternity tops today because I’m looking awkward in normal clothes already. Bloat or baby I have a round paunch :shock:


----------



## DaTucker

@Hoping4numbr3 ... I'm glad to see I'm not the only one bad at taking the meds lol

Ugh I'm sooo exhausted but I can't fall asleep. I've been cramping this evening, nothing bad but still a little stressful. Tomorrow is my second round of bloodwork to make sure everything is progressing and I'm going to walk in like a zombie.


----------



## hollowcrown

Hello ladies!
hope you don't mind me joining you. I'm about 4/5 weeks pregnant atm, going from my LMP my due date is around the 28th June if this is a viable pregnancy.
I'm meant to have an IUD in but it's either moved or fallen out, i've had bloods taken 2 days ago and i'm getting more done today, plus an early scan to check if it's still in there/baby is where it should be.

I'm kind of already a bit attached to this lil thing, even though it's a shock and unplanned, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my hcg levels go up and this baby sticks.


----------



## DaTucker

Hey @hollowcrown! I'm due the 27th and also getting mynsecond bloodwork today, so we're super close! Congrats on your surprise! I've heard of that happening for women with IUD quite a few times.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yes! I'm starting to show too - admittedly I am def bigger at night than in the morning tho :haha: so IDK how much is baby or bloat or "food baby" LOL. Idk how much longer I can hide this.... I'm 8.5 weeks. Just trying to get through my scan & first appointment tomorrow to make sure everything is going well so far, and then maybe take it from there?? 

Hollow, welcome! Congrats on your little surprise! :hugs:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Welcome HOLLY!

Yes I am bloated at night too and it goes back down in the morning. 9 weeks tomorrow. The Wahoo cramping stopped yesterday night so yay for that lol.

I had a small piece of chocolate cake last night and then went back for a pickle and DH says "YUP definitely pregnant" lol..


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mmmmmmmm pickles and chocolate cake DO sound good... :)


----------



## crusherwife44

I thought i was smaller yesterday. Thinking maybe i wasnt as big as i thought. Then i put my uniform on for work.... Was NOT buttoning those. Im getting fat.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Well I’m hoping I’ve not gained any weight seeing as I’m not eating much! Im just so tired of nausea!!!! All I can say is I hope I’m feeling better at Christmas otherwise I’m gonna be a proper grump!!!!

When are everyone’s next appointments?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Mummy2Corban -Ugh! Sorry you are feeling so ill. I had the nausea feeling most days but I can still eat. When I am eating that is the only time I feel okay usually so I am gonna gain a lot I am sure. 

My next appt with the doctor is 11/20 I will be almost 13 weeks. I am going to have another ultrasound before that though at an elective place for 49 bucks because I am impatient!


----------



## crusherwife44

I haven't even called the doc yet. Maybe in the next two weeks and make a 12 week appt so about 4 1/2 weeks. Not gonna lie. Kinda like no one knowing. But if people were paying attention... Its obvious im pregnant. My hubs started a new job and his supervisors know now.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

My first/next appointment is tomorrow, but I already shared that :haha: Crusher - how is it obvious? Your belly? Or the way you act? Just wondering :)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

hollowcrown said:


> Hello ladies!
> hope you don't mind me joining you. I'm about 4/5 weeks pregnant atm, going from my LMP my due date is around the 28th June if this is a viable pregnancy.
> I'm meant to have an IUD in but it's either moved or fallen out, i've had bloods taken 2 days ago and i'm getting more done today, plus an early scan to check if it's still in there/baby is where it should be.
> 
> I'm kind of already a bit attached to this lil thing, even though it's a shock and unplanned, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my hcg levels go up and this baby sticks.

Congrats and welcome! I added your name and EDD to our 1st post. :flower:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I tried to suck in my gut the other day (I already have a bit of a belly so this isn't helping) but it doesn't suck in anymore. :haha:


----------



## sarah34

Mrs. JJ said:


> I tried to suck in my gut the other day (I already have a bit of a belly so this isn't helping) but it doesn't suck in anymore. :haha:

Same! #-o

I’m so bloated by the evening but I am off work until next week so have been eating a bit more than normal!! 

My next appointment is tomorrow, booking appointment with the midwife. Really looking forward to a long appointment consisting of tonnes of questions! Not! Lol 

I am getting so excited about telling ds that he is going to be a big brother! We are waiting until the 12 week scan just in case but he will be so happy!!


----------



## sarah34

Mrs. JJ said:


> I tried to suck in my gut the other day (I already have a bit of a belly so this isn't helping) but it doesn't suck in anymore. :haha:

Same! #-o

I’m so bloated by the evening but I am off work until next week so have been eating a bit more than normal!! 

My next appointment is tomorrow, booking appointment with the midwife. Really looking forward to a long appointment consisting of tonnes of questions! Not! Lol 

I am getting so excited about telling ds that he is going to be a big brother! We are waiting until the 12 week scan just in case but he will be so happy!!


----------



## mkyerby16

hollowcrown said:


> Hello ladies!
> hope you don't mind me joining you. I'm about 4/5 weeks pregnant atm, going from my LMP my due date is around the 28th June if this is a viable pregnancy.
> I'm meant to have an IUD in but it's either moved or fallen out, i've had bloods taken 2 days ago and i'm getting more done today, plus an early scan to check if it's still in there/baby is where it should be.
> 
> I'm kind of already a bit attached to this lil thing, even though it's a shock and unplanned, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that my hcg levels go up and this baby sticks.

What a surprise! I hope all turns out well! Congrats!


----------



## mkyerby16

I know some of mine is obviously bloat too as I woke up with a flatter tummy this morning, but it's still not quite as flat as it was a couple of weeks ago (I mean not like I had a 6 pack or anything!) :haha: Boobs are looking fuller too. I hadn't had much nausea the past few days and then boom it hit me out of nowhere and I needed to eat lunch right then. Sooo I ended up eating Dino nuggets bc it was the quickest/best sounding thing :dohh: Poor baby I've been taking my vitamins but eating terribly! 

My 1st appt is Nov 14th.... I can't wait bc we're telling DS that day if all looks well. I want to tell him SO bad!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I want Caramel Popcorn! Random right? That is how cravings are working for me. I can only eat what sounds good in that moment lol.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hoping - YES! That's my problem too. I can only eat what sounds good in that moment... which isn't much. And it's SO hard to pack a lunch in the morning because I NEVER know what the heck I'm going to want in a few hours :wacko:


----------



## Babybump87

My stomach generally looks the same. the only time it looks bigger is after a big meal .

I am 6 weeks tomorrow and boy is time going slow !! I’ve no symptoms still, but had real bad AF type cramps last night. 

Did any of you ladies never get your milk in after birth ? With my DDs I never got any milk at all I mean zero not even leaky boobs !


----------



## Babybump87

sorry double post


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Babybump87 - Mine came in with both. I believe I even leaked a lil colostrum before baby was out both times. I would bring it up to your doctor when you get your appt. 

@BellaRosa8302 - I went grocery shopping last night and it was difficult. I was not sure what to buy because I didn't want anything to go to waste. One minute something looks good the next it sounds disgusting to me.


----------



## DaTucker

Y'all are making me hungry #-o I have to stay away from those hunger pains I've been getting so much. Surely I don't REALLY need to eat 30 minutes after my previous meal. I gained 40lbs last pregnancy. I'm 5 feet even and it was not healthy for me to gain that much.


----------



## crusherwife44

Bella work coulf tell cuz my uniform is Getting tighter and i bring a ton of food anf eat all night. I work 6pm to 6am. And my eyes are rolling at midnight and need to step out and go close my eyes for a few minutes. Its been awful. And people that see me at home... Im trying to sleep every chance i get! I think i gained 5 pounds immediately. Gained 50 with both. Lost all the first one cuz i was 21 and tiny 2 months after. The second struggled to get down and never back to my normal and now im 30 so..... Little worried but id rather get fat right now than throw up. So eating consistently


----------



## TTCfirstovr30

Hi Bump Buddies, I am new here!

Just found out I am pregnant with #2, SURPRISE! I am 7 Weeks today, my DD is June 12th. 

This will be Baby #2 and I will have 2 under 2, kinda nervous about that. eeehhh

Excited to take this journey with all of you!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Welcome TTC


----------



## DaTucker

Had my 48 hour bloodwork today and HCG went from 3583 to 7157! I have my first scan November 2nd...next Friday! I can't wait!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

TTCfirstovr30 said:


> Hi Bump Buddies, I am new here!
> 
> Just found out I am pregnant with #2, SURPRISE! I am 7 Weeks today, my DD is June 12th.
> 
> This will be Baby #2 and I will have 2 under 2, kinda nervous about that. eeehhh
> 
> Excited to take this journey with all of you!

Congrats and welcome! I add you and your EDD to our first post. :flower:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

DaTucker said:


> Had my 48 hour bloodwork today and HCG went from 3583 to 7157! I have my first scan November 2nd...next Friday! I can't wait!

Nice numbers!


----------



## sarah34

Had my booking appointment today with the midwife. An hour and a half of questions, blood tests and forms. And this is a paperless service! the app is actually pretty good. 

As I have PCOS and did Clomid we will initially be consultant led however if everything goes ok we will transfer for midwife led, fingers crossed this happens as I am hoping for a water birth! 

Now to wait for the letter for 12 week scan!


----------



## helensamantha

@sarah34 they won’t do our booking appointments where I am until at least 10 weeks, but we do have an initial consultation meeting around 7 weeks to get “in the system” and so they can arrange for dating scan. 

I had my follow up viability scan today and I can believe the difference a week makes! From nothing but a yolk sac before to a little bean with a flickering little heartbeat!!! So happy that everything appears ok for the moment, don’t think I will relax properly until after 12 weeks though


----------



## helensamantha

@sarah34 they won’t do our booking appointments where I am until at least 10 weeks, but we do have an initial consultation meeting around 7 weeks to get “in the system” and so they can arrange for dating scan. 

I had my follow up viability scan today and I can believe the difference a week makes! From nothing but a yolk sac before to a little bean with a flickering little heartbeat!!! So happy that everything appears ok for the moment, don’t think I will relax properly until after 12 weeks though


----------



## Hope16

I had my first scan on Monday. It turns out I am having a cesarean scar pregnancy which is life threatening to me. It can cause severe hemorrhaging, the need for bladder reconstruction and possible hysterectomy. I am devastated but my best option to preserve my fertility is to terminate. I have the worst fertility luck. So sorry to share such sad news. I wish all you mommas a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## crusherwife44

Oh my gosh hope!! Im sooo sorry.


----------



## crusherwife44

Oh my gosh hope!! Im sooo sorry.


----------



## Babybump87

So sorry Hope . Wishing you the best of luck with your health and future TTC journey. Xx


----------



## Babybump87

helensamantha said:


> @sarah34 they won’t do our booking appointments where I am until at least 10 weeks, but we do have an initial consultation meeting around 7 weeks to get “in the system” and so they can arrange for dating scan.
> 
> I had my follow up viability scan today and I can believe the difference a week makes! From nothing but a yolk sac before to a little bean with a flickering little heartbeat!!! So happy that everything appears ok for the moment, don’t think I will relax properly until after 12 weeks though

Great to read this update from you !!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Hope16 im so sorry to read this xx


----------



## mkyerby16

Hope16 said:


> I had my first scan on Monday. It turns out I am having a cesarean scar pregnancy which is life threatening to me. It can cause severe hemorrhaging, the need for bladder reconstruction and possible hysterectomy. I am devastated but my best option to preserve my fertility is to terminate. I have the worst fertility luck. So sorry to share such sad news. I wish all you mommas a happy and healthy 9 months.

Oh my goodness. I've never heard of this! I'm so so sorry! That's such a terrible position to be in. Best wishes to you hun.


----------



## Mark&Annie

How truly devastating I’m so sorry! Xxx


----------



## helensamantha

i'm so sorry @Hope16 :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Hope16 - I'm so so sorry. That is just devastating and so scary. It must be so hard to have to decide this but you're doing what's best for you and your family. Hang in there hon. We'll be around if you need a chat. :hugs:


----------



## DaTucker

@Hope16 So sorry you're going through that and having to make that decision!! :hugs:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hope, huge :hugs: I'm so so sorry you're having to make such a difficult decision! Please be kind to yourself and lots of :dust: for a rainbow baby for you :hug:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

AFM, had my first scan & appointment yesterday! HB 179, one little lima bean in there :haha: It's real! Crazy! Might be able to post some pics later - they're not on this computer but I have some on my phone.


----------



## helensamantha

Either I have got a stomach bug or morning sickness has just hit me like a truck :sick:


----------



## crusherwife44

Yay bella! I want to see
Helen I've been nauseous every day but yesterday was my worst! More reeses puffs for me!


----------



## helensamantha

I’ve had the odd small bout of nausea but this morning I got up and just been vomiting constantly. Can’t even keep water down let alone a dry cracker!


----------



## crusherwife44

I just lay on my back trying to breathe until it passes. Yesterday i almost didnt make it though but after about 3 hours i was a little better. Should have probably just thrown up but i really hate throwing up


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ugh Helen & Crusher, hope you're feeling better soon! I hate throwing up too.... added bonus: everytime I vomit, I end up straining so hard that I burst blood vessels all over my face! Yuck! I look awful for about a week or so afterward! When I had my DD, I was vomiting in labor - I'm not sure if this happened during pushing or during vomiting, but I burst a blood vessel in one of my eyes - now THAT was awful looking!!! :cry: DH called it my "zombie eye" :haha:


----------



## crusherwife44

Oh my gosh bella thats awful! I just keep eating hoping i dont throw up. But i tell ya... To me being sick is a big encouragement for this baby. 
My first baby they told me not to eat anything while i was in labor... Lol i had my husband bring me fries and frozen yogurt. Well later when things got real it came back up


----------



## mkyerby16

Ugh so sorry to the ladies who have been sick. I've had a few nauseous moments and yucky feeling days, but not too bad yet. I threw up during labor too... all they had let me have was orange popsicles though, then I threw up in the middle of them cutting me open for my csection... not good lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Being sick is awful! I’m feeling your pain! Sweet stuff is not sitting well with me and comes straight back out! 

Bella your poor eye!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

BellaRosa8302 said:


> AFM, had my first scan & appointment yesterday! HB 179, one little lima bean in there :haha: It's real! Crazy! Might be able to post some pics later - they're not on this computer but I have some on my phone.

Awesome


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Crusher - Oh no!!! Awful! 

Mkyer - Their fault for giving you the popsicles?? :haha: Sorry though! I can't imagine puking while having a section :-#

As for mine, my first labor was just 5 hours.... I def didn't eat anything during it (my husband had cooked a steak dinner right before I went into labor & I couldn't touch it). I was puking at home, then again, on the sidewalk, the second I got to the hospital. (Fun right?). I gave birth shortly after I arrived - no more puking thank goodness :haha:


----------



## DaTucker

I was pretty much asleep during my pregnancy so I didn't have to deal with all that lol. I reacted a little strongly to my pain meds and slept through about 8 hours of my labor :haha: I'm not doing that this time around!


----------



## crusherwife44

I keep getting worried the morning sickness will happen while I'm sitting in the school pickup line and have to jump out of the car and throw up at the school lol


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Oh no, hope you ladies are feeling better soon! :sick:


----------



## mkyerby16

crusherwife44 said:


> I keep getting worried the morning sickness will happen while I'm sitting in the school pickup line and have to jump out of the car and throw up at the school lol

Oh my goodness I've had this thought too! How awful would that be. Lol maybe get some of those Preggie Pops or peppermint candies and leave them in the car. I'm also worried about getting sick in front of my DS and him saying something to my Mom and spoiling the surprise bc we have the kind of relationship where if I had a stomach bug she would have known bc I'd have been whining to her about it :o


----------



## Mummy2Corban

We want to surprise our babies after the dating scan so trying not to obviously run to the toilet is tough. I’ve nearly been caught out a few times as mummy’s aren’t allowed to go to the toilet on there own :haha:


----------



## Babybump87

crusherwife44 said:


> I keep getting worried the morning sickness will happen while I'm sitting in the school pickup line and have to jump out of the car and throw up at the school lol

My fear is being in the queue outside the door and having nowhere to run and being sick on the school playground in front of all the parents !


----------



## Babybump87

Seems I worked my due date out wrong . Did it based off a 28 day cycle not sure why as I have a 25/26 day cycle .. doh lol .

My last cycle before BFP was 26 days so I’m going with that until my scan which puts me at 6 weeks 4 days ! Woohoo hope I don’t lose those two extra days lol . Due date 18 June


----------



## DaTucker

Today dh and I walked a 5k run/walk and I spotted a little afterwards. Not much, I'm not concerned at all as I know it's normal at this point, but is it possible the 5k might have caused it? I'm planning on continuing at the gym 3 days a week but now I'm thinking I need to hold off until 2nd tri.


----------



## mkyerby16

DaTucker said:


> Today dh and I walked a 5k run/walk and I spotted a little afterwards. Not much, I'm not concerned at all as I know it's normal at this point, but is it possible the 5k might have caused it? I'm planning on continuing at the gym 3 days a week but now I'm thinking I need to hold off until 2nd tri.

In that case it might be worth a call to the dr for advice. Probably no biggie, but just to know how to proceed with working out. I've always heard if you did it before becoming pregnant you can do it while pregnant as long as you give yourself a break/slow down if you get too uncomfortable, dizzy, or are breathing too hard to hold a conversation. However if you're having spotting I think you're supposed to take it easy, at the same time staying healthy and not gaining too much weight too early is important too.


----------



## DaTucker

Yeah I'm having some pretty bad cramping right now but the thing with that is ever since I had my gallbladder removed I get random cramps that feel exactly like this. So now idk what's cramping. I'm definitely going to talk to to them about it after this little episode.


----------



## Babybump87

Maybe it was just a bit too much for you on this particular day. Speak to your midwife maybe hold fire on anymore excercise / walking for a few days and see how you feel . Pregnancy may make those gall bladder cramps / twinges arose as everything stretches . Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Babybump87

Texting my SIL last night general chit chat and then she tells me she just found out she’s pregnant and she’s 5 weeks. I’m currently 6 weeks 5 days ( There are only 2 weeks between her son and my DD2 . I announced/found out before her so I have had to share a pregnancy with her before ) was kinda looking forward to having this one to myself but hey ho lol .

Anyhow says they are not telling anyone else until 12 weeks , same time we planned . 

Would you announce to them now she’s pregnant or keep until 12 weeks , just wanted opinions really. I didn’t want to announce until 12 weeks when we know all Is ok (DD2 was potential ectopic and most people know about the pregnancy made it even More stressful )


----------



## Mark&Annie

7 weeks, god time is dragging! I felt a bit nauseated on Monday and Tuesday, nothing since really. 
Sleeping badly, really lightly plus multiple toilet trips, noisy weather, children bed hopping and a cat that likes to sleep on my head or as close as possible.
I’m so cranky! The house, the mess, everyone in my house, it’s all grating on me. I’m still hiding in bed this morning, kids are demanding Halloween decorations... need some zen space!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 I’d stick to your plan of announcing when you had planned too. After the worry of eptopic with your last I can see why you want to wait so do as you planned I say!!!

@Mark&Annie i feel the same!!!! Feeling like a bag of crap, kids wanna carve pumpkins.... I too have a cat that sleeps right next to my head and every time he thinks I’m awake is purring in my face for fuss!!! Argh!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@DaTucker defo talk to your midwife/dr maybe just a bit too much for one day???


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hope you're feeling better today @DaTucker and the spotting stopped. I haven't been working out since right after I first found out. Mostly though because I've been so busy with work but also I'm afraid to spot. I'm thinking I'll take it easy for now except for some yoga maybe and then 2nd tri I'll work out a little bit more.

I'm right there too @Mark&Annie, been so hormonal and stressed. Part work, part pregnancy for me I think. Canceled my own birthday celebration last weekend and stayed home feeling sorry for myself like a child. :haha: Feeling a bit better this weekend, trying not to expect much of myself.


----------



## crusherwife44

I was running and working out a lot before finding out and wanted to keep doing that but the scare from the last miscarriage had me stopping immediately. I havent done anything but be lazy. I hope to walk and work out come second tri so we'll see. 
I had to tell my senior chief at work last night. So much for waiting til 12 weeks. They had just finished the floor downstairs with some shellac overcoat crap and it stunk up our whole area. I went into his office and was like.... How bad is this stuff we are smelling for like.... Our health? He immediately looked at my tummy and was like are you? Yup! So he got me a big fan and put it in the window and asked if that was enough. Seemed like it but i froze all night. Hope inhaling whatever that was didnt hurt the baby


----------



## Babybump87

Aww that was very nice of your boss Crusher so thoughtful !

SIL has announced her pregnancy to everyone! We are still sticking with not telling until 12 weeks!


----------



## crusherwife44

I'm trying to stick to the 12 weeks too but I'm getting fat fast!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am sooooo feeling nausea today at an all time high. I wish I could throw up. PLEASE JUST COME OUT!!! The coming up to my throat and going back down is just ridiculous. I read just now that at 9 weeks HCG is at it's peak level so that totally makes sense as to why I am feeling so close to vomiting last two days! Hope everyone is doing well! I ended up catching a cold bug that was going around work so the dry coughing is also not helping my feelings of needing to vomit. COME ON 12 WEEKS!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Babybump87 so sorry SIL is pregnant with you again... I totally get wanting to be the only one pregnant in the family for a change and she announced it real fast didn't she.. .geez! HUGS!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@DaTucker hope the spotting has stopped!!!


----------



## DaTucker

Thank you, the spotting has stopped! And the cramping went away not long after I laid down for the night.


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @Babybump87 so sorry SIL is pregnant with you again... I totally get wanting to be the only one pregnant in the family for a change and she announced it real fast didn't she.. .geez! HUGS!

Thanks Hoping ! It’s just one of those things I guess! Yeah no messing around there haha ! X


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry I’m venting today !!

How do you deal with other pregnant family members wanting same names as you?!

We have had a boys name picked out which is special to us since I was pregnant with DD1 . Which everyone knows . SIL tells me last night if thier baby is a boy they are having the same name but as a first name and then tells me she’s picked the same middle name as DD2s !

I’ve gently reminded her that it’s DD2s middle name but can’t say on the boys name because they don’t know I’m pregnant yet !
Sorry but she’s really irritating me ! Maybe I’m just getting too worked up about it .

Oh no sorry your feeling so ill Hoping ! Sometimes it’s best for it just to come out aye !! X


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh no babybump! I would outright tell her - that was the name that we had chosen for a boy for our first pregnancy, and if we ever have a boy (which we hope we do someday) we would like to use that name. I actually had a similar situation.. .. We had chosen Jacob as a boy name for our first baby, but she ended up being a girl. Then my brother got a dog and wanted to name him "Jake." I was really upset seeing as Jake is a nickname for Jacob and we were still hopeful that we would eventually have a boy. Well, I called my sister all upset over it and she called my brother for me.... my brother changed his dog's name to "Brady" so all was okay. But... then my sister had a boy and named him Jayce Michael (Not knowing that we were going to name our son Jacob Michael). In that case, we ended up changing our middle name, and we're actually happier with it (Jacob Henrik - Henrik was my maternal grandfather's name and DH loves it, so it was a win-win). 

As for using DD's middle name, I wouldn't be too worried about it? We have Madelyn Grace (and my brother has an Audrey Grace) and we have Jacob Henrik (and my cousin has a Mattias Henrik). Just IMO, Jayce Michael and Jacob Michael were just too similar. Hopefully your first names aren't too similar. Names can be SO tricky!!!! Big :hug: to you!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Oops, meant to post my weekly update in my journal. But I'm so excited, my real life bestie just got her :bfp: and is due July 6th but may end up with a Junebug as well. Hope you all don't mind if I invite her to join us?


----------



## sarah34

Babybump87 said:


> Sorry I’m venting today !!
> 
> How do you deal with other pregnant family members wanting same names as you?!
> 
> We have had a boys name picked out which is special to us since I was pregnant with DD1 . Which everyone knows . SIL tells me last night if thier baby is a boy they are having the same name but as a first name and then tells me she’s picked the same middle name as DD2s !
> 
> I’ve gently reminded her that it’s DD2s middle name but can’t say on the boys name because they don’t know I’m pregnant yet !
> Sorry but she’s really irritating me ! Maybe I’m just getting too worked up about it .
> 
> Oh no sorry your feeling so ill Hoping ! Sometimes it’s best for it just to come out aye !! X

Don’t worry about it! You are due first so just use the name you like and if it happens to be the name she wanted then it’s tough luck! Personally I wouldn’t worry about the middle name but with first names it’s first come first served in my opinion! 

I love Emily for a girl and my best friend said that her top name for a girl is Emily too however she has a niece called Emma so luckily I don’t think she would want to use it. However if she did, I am pregnant and she isn’t so.... 

Sorry if I sound like a complete biatch!!!


----------



## mkyerby16

Ugh sorry about the name drama 

My DH has to work on Halloween so my Mom has said she's going to come over and go with me to take my DS trick or treating, which is nice but I'm dreading being around her for that long and walking around my neighborhood for a couple of hours and having to hide being pregnant. Of course I've felt sick every day this week and I'll have to find something loose to wear that hides the fact that I'm already getting a little belly. :wacko:


----------



## Babybump87

Bella that must have been frustrating for you at the time ! Im glad you found a name you both love ! Totally agree names can be sooo tricky !! I just don’t want our babies , should they be boys and given how close to each other they will be born to have the same first / middle name !

Hopefully our baby will come first and I will have dabs on any name haha ! Just frustrated me ! Haha Sarah not a biatch at all I am totally adopting your way of thinking , we are pregnant first! I’m sure there will be more drama to come!


Oh wow MK good luck keeping baby a secret !


----------



## Babybump87

Actually forgot to tell my news ! 

Went for a scan this evening on my ovary checking for a cyst .. lady advised she wouldn’t check anything to do with the pregnancy... two seconds later she goes wow I can see a strong flickering heartbeat and turns the screen round points out the gestational sac, baby and a strong flickering heartbeat !! I am sooo over the moon!! 

Couldn’t give me any measurements as the machine she was using couldn’t do them !


----------



## mkyerby16

Babybump87 said:


> Actually forgot to tell my news !
> 
> Went for a scan this evening on my ovary checking for a cyst .. lady advised she wouldn’t check anything to do with the pregnancy... two seconds later she goes wow I can see a strong flickering heartbeat and turns the screen round points out the gestational sac, baby and a strong flickering heartbeat !! I am sooo over the moon!!
> 
> Couldn’t give me any measurements as the machine she was using couldn’t do them !


Aww yay! Nothing better than seeing that heartbeat for the first time!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Aww fun! Surprise baby sighting!


----------



## DaTucker

Sure can't wait for the end of "morning sickness." I barely had it with my son and I feel so drained this time around! I keep apologizing to him when I can't play with him long bc I feel like I'm gonna be sick all over the place. The funny thing is years ago he asked about my c-section so he knows how he came into the world. Every day he asks if the baby is big enough to be cut out of my tummy yet lol.

Did any of you have different symptoms with each of your pregnancies and end up with different genders? I sure would love a girl and it would make sense a girl would be kicking my butt lol.


----------



## crusherwife44

I have to boys. I was soooo happy all the time. Normally a happy person but was so happy just to be pregnant. Hes a sweet little boy. Second one i was happy but soo emotional my husband and i thought it was gonna be a girl. Hubs dodnt even believe the ultrasound. Not until he came out did he believe it was a boy! But hes a little rascal. Got some red tint to his hair and major booger. Lol this time ive been nauseous every day since like 5dpo. I have no idea what to expect this time. Lol


----------



## Babybump87

Yes we are delighted !! 

DaTucker - I had no morning sickness , nausea nothing with DD1 . DD2 felt nauseas everyday to the point I thought she was going to be a boy as the pregnancies were completely different in every way ! So this time round I won’t be able to tell going by symptoms !


----------



## Mark&Annie

I just feel a bit ikky on and off, was the same pretty much for all three, though I was so desperate for a daughter last time, I think I may have convinced myself it was worse with her. I don’t know! 
I usually just eat when I feel sick, then it goes away! Been taking folate and floradix regularly, they say B vitamins are a factor in morning sickness.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Mrs. JJ Why can't I find your journal LOL!


----------



## elmum

Mrs. JJ said:


> Oops, meant to post my weekly update in my journal. But I'm so excited, my real life bestie just got her :bfp: and is due July 6th but may end up with a Junebug as well. Hope you all don't mind if I invite her to join us?

Exciting, Ms JJ!!


----------



## crusherwife44

Im not gonna lie ladies... Im wearing maternity pants out today. They just feel so much more comfortable!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hi ladies. Been kinda MIA for a while. Life's just been kinda busy recently and I've been tired. Also been stressing over Halloween and how everyone is gonna take the news. 

Can't remember who brought it up, but in terms of people using a name you wanted before you could, that's definitely a dick move and it should be addressed. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. I have an appt on Nov 5, where I should be getting my requisition for a dating scan. FX I can get that scheduled for Sat. Nov 10 and then I can tell SO.


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry to post about bad news .

My SIL has had a miscarriage . Hospital said they were surprised she managed to pull a positive preganacy test. Said she was very early only about 4 weeks. Feel really sad for her:-(


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @Mrs. JJ Why can't I find your journal LOL!

Probably because I use my parenting journal instead of a pregnancy one. It's the flashing dinosaur .gif in my signature.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Babybump87 - Aw sorry for your SIL :cry:

@PrettyInInk42 - Omigosh, you still haven't told SO? How do you keep that locked up??

@MamaDobson - Come join us!! I'll add your EDD to our 1st post. <3


----------



## redbrick80

Can i join!!??!! Baby #2 - EDD June 29th. Waiting for my first scan


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@redbrick80 Welcome and congrats! I added your name and EDD to our 1st post. :flower:

@crusherwife44 I would totally be wearing maternity pants right now too but luckily almost everything I own is elastic. :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Babybump87 SORRY to hear :( Sending virtual hugs to her!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Mrs. JJ I can not see your dinosaur on here. boo! I will find you!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @Mrs. JJ I can not see your dinosaur on here. boo! I will find you!

That's really weird! I wonder if anyone else doesn't see it?? Here's the link:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/threads/slugs-snails-and-dinosaur-tails-raising-my-raptor.2146419/


----------



## crusherwife44

I see the dino. 
Lol i wear sweats at home but going out almost always jeans and they are so uncomfortable now. My uniform pants for work dont fit anymore. But i dont want anyone to know yet so idk what to do about that. I guess ill just turn my air by my desk farther down and wear my jacket the whole time.


----------



## DaTucker

I rolled up to ds's school this morning wearing lularoe leffings, a baggy sweater, and my unbrushed hair thrown under a hat lol. I'm usually pretty polished so the teachers looked at me crazy. I was way too tired and sick to bother.


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks ladies . The have noted it on her medical records as a chemical pregnancy and think she was only about 4 weeks. Make you realise how precious our pregnancies are . 

Haha DaTucker your post made me chuckle. That’s me every morning hair and make up done! I know there will be a time I will drop DDs off looking like I just rolled out of bed !


----------



## Babybump87

Mrs. JJ said:


> That's really weird! I wonder if anyone else doesn't see it?? Here's the link:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/threads/slugs-snails-and-dinosaur-tails-raising-my-raptor.2146419/

I can see your dinosaur gif in your siggy


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Mrs. JJ Thanks for the link but I found you right after I wrote that. This is what your signature shows up as for me!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

IT is probably just my work computer blocking certain things. I wouldn't worry about it. This morning on my personal laptop my signature wasn't even showing up for a moment when I posted so no clue what is going on lol


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Hoping4numbr3 - Oh that explains it! My work computer blocks stuff too so I just use my personal laptop (I work from home).


----------



## PrettyInInk42

JJ - This is nothing. I kept my first pregnancy from him and my mom for like 24 weeks. For years, he'd said he didn't want kids and we had a trip planned for March '17 and I didn't wanna tell him before that and risk him being mad and saying I couldn't go anymore. This time, at least I know he's more chill about having a kid and he's been on the fence about wanting another. Also, in my life, it seems like lots of times when I get excited about something or tell a bunch of people, the thing doesn't happen and I'm left feeling hurt and like an idiot. So, I definitely follow the "don't announce until the first trimester is done" rule.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@PrettyInInk42 wow! How did you manage all the way to 24 weeks. I Know what you mean though. Hugs

@Babybump87 sorry to hear about your SIL. My very first pregnancy was a chemical. I found out and 3 days later I bled. It’s still tough even though you’ve only known such a short while. 

I have finally booked my midwife booking in appointment!! It’s for Tuesday at 10am.... I did have to self refer myself to the hospital though which I’ve never had to do?! I’m still feeling like Luke warm crap.... throwing up a few times a day. Cannot wait for this to ease! 

Oh and happy Halloween xx


----------



## PrettyInInk42

M2C - I'm a little bigger, so it took a while for my bump to show. And I just wore baggier clothing. After I told them, SO and my mom both said I looked like I'd put some weight on, but they didn't wanna say anything. lol


----------



## Shanlee16

Hi ladies! I’m sorry I haven’t been around much, I’ve been SO exhausted and chasing around a toddler doesn’t help. Seems like a lot of us know how that is.

@Babybump87 im sorry to hear about your sil’s chemical. It definitely makes me feel grateful to be 8 weeks today!

@PrettyInInk42 idk how you could contain the secret. I would have been bursting. I waited like 4 hours to tell DH and I was dying! Good for you tho, and I understand the reasoning.

@Mummy2Corban what is a booking in appointment? I’m from the States and idk if I know what that is!

AFM we had our first scan on Monday. I was 7w5d and the ultrasound tech couldn’t tell me what the heart beat was or even if there wasn’t one, I guess that’s protocol at my office, but it was very obvious to see. It was such a relief I almost started to cry! I was measuring about a week behind but I know I ovulated late this cycle, I guess just a little later than expected! I go in on Friday for my first prenatal appointment where I will get my first official EDD based on measurements and LMP. I’m not overly concerned tho because when the ultrasound tech was giving me our scan she made sure to note that my left ovary had increased blood flow to it and was “doing a great job sustaining the pregnancy.” So I’m feeling great overall!

Hope all you ladies are making it thru your MS and nausea. Most all of my nausea has gone as well as my bloating! Thank god! Now it’s just the most sensitive nipples EVER.


----------



## elmum

So sorry about your SIL babybump87


----------



## mkyerby16

Meanwhile I'm struggling to hide mine at only almost 7 weeks :rofl: I don't know how you kept such a secret!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

babybump - So sorry to hear about your SIL. It's so tough to announce early.... I can't imagine having to go back and tell everyone over and over again that something happened :cry: Hope she's okay. :hugs:

Pretty - I can't even believe you're still hiding it from SO! Good for you. I def couldn't do it :haha:

AFM, I was a little nervous on Monday. I went to get my blood taken for all of the genetic testing. While I was at the doctor's office (Thankfully) I had to use the restroom, and (sorry if TMI) I had a small blob of mucous with a strand of blood through it. I asked to speak with someone about it, and was told that since I wasn't cramping that everything was fine and it happens sometimes. Still, I took the following day off to rest, as I've been running around like a crazy person with so much to do! As it was, on Monday, I worked, then ran to get the blood test done, then grabbed my kiddos from daycare, ran my daughter to dance, and then grabbed my husband from home and we all went to a wake. Got home/ate dinner around 7:30 PM and went straight to bed. That's just one example, but my life has just been like that for the past few weeks - constantly one thing after another! Anyway, it felt good to lay around and nap yesterday. Plus, DS has had a cold, so I thought I'd keep him home with me to rest also. <3

Hope everyone is felling well!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Glad everything is okay @BellaRosa8302


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@PrettyInInk42 - I'm impressed, 24 weeks?!?! I can't keep my mouth shut for like 24 seconds!

@BellaRosa8302 - Glad you got some rest, that would have worried me too. Which genetic blood test are you taking?


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks ladies.

Oh wow Pretty how did you manage to keep a secret for that long especially from your DH ! Hats off to you on that one !

Shan - so glad your scan went well ! SIL situation has defiantly made me appreciate my pregnancy more and seeing heartbeat on a Monday ! We are truly blessed 

Thanks Bella she seems to be ok today, I’m glad you managed to get some rest ! We can rush around a bit too much and not realise it !


----------



## Babybump87

Had my first midwife appointment this morning. Nothing new there just all routine as we know ! 

Thankfully , we are still been given hand held notes , midwife did say they are starting to roll out the new online system but won’t probably happen for another few months. 

Just got to wait for a scan appointment letter now because we opted for the NT scan she couldn’t give me a date today.


----------



## sarah34

Hi all, sorry I have been a bit MIA lately. Haven't had a lot of time to get on here to reply to anyone!

I finally feel like I am losing a bit of the bloat today, although the bottom of my belly feels kind of hard! 

Got my 12 week scan letter through, 22nd November so I’ll actually be 12w5d. 3 weeks today!!


----------



## littlejune

Hi ladies-

Sorry I’ve been slow to post- I’ve had a busy and exhausting week or so, but I have been keeping up with the posts! So glad we have had some great scans and appointments it sounds like! Also sounds like we are in first tri symptoms full swing! 
And names can be aheadache! I have always told those around me that I’m naming a baby girl felicity and if you don’t want a daughter with the same name, choose something else. 

Speaking of names- we should find out soon if we are carrying a boy or girl! My mil ordered us a blood test that reads for a Y chromosome and can give you results as early as 9 weeks! I turned 10 weeks yesterday so we will test soon. If it were just up to dh and I we wouldn’t bother to test this way and would just wait on the anatomy scan, but since it’s a gift we will go for it. Also- only three more weeks in first tri!! Woo hoo!! 

Also- you ladies waiting to announce I applaud- impossible for me! I’m 5’1 and 103 lbs so my bump is already pronounced and I have already had to buy maternity pants. since I had a great scan last week I announced to work. Most people said they had wondered because I was beginning to show. Definitely would have waited longer, but the constant eyes to my tummy were becoming very obvious and so I figured I would just clear the air.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@littlejune - Is that the sneak peak test? I've seen a lot of wrong ones, especially for the at-home version. Just warning you so you don't go buy a bunch of stuff, just in case! But check youtube before you get started too, I hear there are some very helpful videos.


----------



## Mark&Annie

I can’t stop eating!!
I’m a sloth, a sloth that eats and occasionally does a thing, like feed kids, or put the bin out. 
I hope I get some energy and motivation soon, the dark nights don’t help. I just want to go to bed all day!


----------



## hollowcrown

I feel worried because i'm barely having any symptoms? I know it's still very early days but all my friends who've been pregnant have had morning sickness from the get go and all I've had is mild nausea and slightly sore boobs. I keep waiting for it to kick in because honestly I don't feel pregnant yet and my lack of symptoms worry me.
Like I know everyone experiences pregnancy differently, I'm just a worrier at heart. I'd probably worry something was wrong if I was being sick too.


----------



## hollowcrown

Mark&Annie said:


> I can’t stop eating!!
> I’m a sloth, a sloth that eats and occasionally does a thing, like feed kids, or put the bin out.
> I hope I get some energy and motivation soon, the dark nights don’t help. I just want to go to bed all day!

My boyfriend was complaining the other day that I'm always sleeping. He works like 40/50 hour weeks atm so he's tired too but idk how to explain this exhaustion to him.
Ahhh maybe i do have more symptoms than i think!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

hollow - I've had almost no symptoms either, so I know how you feel cuz I'm kind of a worrier too. I'm gonna take another test this weekend, just you make sure it's still a strong BFP. The first time I was pg, I hardly had any symptoms also. So, hopefully this just means our bodies handle pregnancy really well.

Got my 2nd prenatal appt on Monday and dating scan on Sat. Nov 10.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mrs. JJ - The test is called Panarama - it's by Natera. I guess it tests for genetic abnormalities (the different trisomies, sex chromosome abnormalities, and more.... plus gender). Still deciding whether to stay team yellow or not. We had originally planned to, but we're having second thoughts.... :wacko:

As for symptoms, I had very few with my DD & DS.... very little nausea, mostly food aversions. This pregnancy is kicking my butt! I am EXHAUSTED and this nausea is killing me! I rarely have a day that I feel well. I'm beginning to feel like I'll never feel "normal" again! I feel like I'm constantly eating an a battle against nausea, but sometimes it helps and sometimes it doesn't. And of course, since I'm constantly eating, I'm gaining weight.... which sucks. FX this MS (read: all day sickness) goes away soon!!!


----------



## littlejune

@Mrs. JJ thanks for the heads up! Fortunately, we spent nothing on it since it was a gift- I work with all boys and live with all boys though so the chance of it finding a Y chromosome is probably pretty high! All in fun, and taken with a grain of salt. 

@hollowcrown i had very very mild symptoms with ds- but I’m a worrier too! I get it. Fatigue and a tender chest are common symptoms it sounds like you have! 

@BellaRosa8302 im with you on the nausea- it’s easing up slightly which is good. I’m 10+2 now so hopefully it’s going to make its exit soon! 

@PrettyInInk42 how exciting about the scan! Only a few days away!

AFM- next appointment is the 19th, can’t wait to hear the heartbeat! Just trying to get through my days awake and alive at the moment!


----------



## Babybump87

Hollowcrown - I am 7 weeks 3 days . I have no symptoms at all . I did have backache but that seems to have eased now ! We have seen baby and heartbeat which was very reassuring as like you I am a worrier ! I didn’t have any symptoms with DD1 either in the early stages just awful heartburn later on ! I’m sure all symptoms will come at once !


----------



## hollowcrown

Ok phew so reassuring to here i'm not the only one with minimal symptoms. I'm only 6 weeks 1 day according to date but I think I ovulated really early so I may be closer to 7. 

Also I know it's very early days but I've been looking into the idea of having a homebirth because I hate hospitals but as it's my first and I live in a small 1 bed flat, the OH isn't keen on the idea at all. He's like "but what if something happens and you or the baby die and i'm left on my own either with a baby and without you or vice versa or both". I'm just not hugely keen on the idea of giving birth in a Labour ward where I can hear other labouring women down the corridor as i'm a very anxious person and hearing others in pain isn't going to help.

I've also been considering having a 'homebirth' at my parents house for a number of reasons

- It's a 4 bed house, so way bigger than mine
- I could have an entire room with wooden flooring (mine is all carpet) with enough room for a pool to birth in
- parents could be there for support, however I'd only want my partner and midwife in with me when I start pushing.
- I'm comfortable and familiar with the house as I lived there for over 5 years
- it's detached so I don't have to worry about disturbing the neighbours as much
- it's not a hospital
- i could stay over at my mum's if needed or no matter what time she'd be willing to give me a lift back

I'm just not entirely sure if you can have a homebirth in a home that isn't yours. Guess I'll ask my midwife when I see her.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Sounds great @hollowcrown !
You can definitely have a HB with your first, it’s your birth and your choice! Home births are arguably safer and better for low risk births than hospital or birthing centres - you get a midwife or two to yourself (in hospital they disappear or swap shifts etc) if there were a problem it’s usually quicker to transport by ambulance than if you’re in hospital as you go straight to where you need to be! They deliver gases and all the medical equipment they might need incase of resuscitation so they’re there, you don’t need to worry!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@hollowcrown i would really recommend a homebirth. I had my fourth at home and plan to have this one at home too. It’s really not as messy as you think... when the midwives left you would have never known they were there or a birth took place. Once all was ok I had a bath and got straight into my own bed which was mega. I also found it very calm.


----------



## hollowcrown

@Mummy2Corban 
@Mark&Annie 

Thank you guys. I just know I’d feel more comfortable, I’ll try and get him to come round to it. I’m kind of hoping we will have moved into a bigger place by then too so I can just give birth at mine and not have to worry too much about other people being around.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hi ladies! Found my lil peanuts heartbeat today on my home Doppler for the first time! Baby kept moving but it was a great sound to hear!


----------



## Mark&Annie

That’s awesome!! When I was pregnant with my three I was working at a vets as a nurse - I would sometimes sneak a peak! I found out all their sexes on my own lol! I might get a dopler that’s sounds fun!


----------



## Noodles22

Hi Everyone! I'm due on June 22, 2019! My name is Natalie. This will be baby #2. #1 is 6years old.


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Hi ladies! Found my lil peanuts heartbeat today on my home Doppler for the first time! Baby kept moving but it was a great sound to hear!

Amazing ! Cannot wait to use mine !


----------



## Babybump87

Oh lord it’s definately hit ... I am so exhausted ! Sometimes I cannot keep my eyes open . I don’t remember being this tired early on with my girls just at the end ! 

How can I get through the day ! I am sleeping good at night and still waking up with stinging eyes in the morning and come late afternoon I’m ready for bed!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 you know what I found my third pregnancy the most tiring! Whenever I sat still I’d nod off! Doh!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Noodles22 hello x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Found it again this morning WOOT! Baby was on the left side this morning since I slept on my left side lol.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Babybump87 I have some days were I am super tired and some where I am fine it is weird! I do not mind the tiredness. I usually have a hard time sleeping at night so passing out when my head hits the pillow for once in my life is great.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Noodles22 welcome and congrats! 

@Mark&Annie LUCKY! that would be awesome to have access to an ultrasound machine but I would probably want to use it often and that would not be good for baby. I already set myself up for an 11 week scan this Thursday and then my gender scan is set for 11/27. I got this doppler off of Groupon it was 100 bucks but I got it for 39 dollars and free shipping. I am glad it is working already this early :)


----------



## Babybump87

Wow yeah I defiantly think this pregnancy will take its toll on me ! I keep running to the bathroom to gag not cool lol I’d rather just be sick ! 

Hoping that’s usually me takes ages to fall asleep! I slept last night from 8pm until 7am luckily my girls are good sleepers haha . I hope it passes soon


----------



## Babybump87

I’ve just found out my sister is pregnant too ! Due early July . I am so happy for her . This will be her first baby after a MC in May at 10 weeks . Hope this pregnancy goes well for her .

Ladies in our family seem to fall pregnant around the same time huh ..


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Babybump87 That does not sound fun!! Gagging yuck. I feel the all day nausea or my stomach burns all day. I only had the gagging when I was sick with a cold. Sorry that sucks! CONGRATS to your sis!


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Hoping ! 

It’s awful I am just gagging at every smell haha! Thought I would get away with it like I did with DD1 I’m thinking this time round will be the worst. 

That doesn’t sound fun having a burning stomach! Hope that passes soon for you


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

It isn't fun. I think it is an acid reflux thing. annoying lol!


----------



## Mark&Annie

I seem to have ‘popped’ yesterday and today :/ I can actually feel the top of my uterus if I press down into my pelvis, bloody thing is pushing everything else up and I look pregnant! At least it’s winter and I can wear big jumpers and baggy clothes. Gonna need more than one pair of leggings though, I don’t think I’m going back to jeans now :’(


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Mark&Annie I am looking more pregnant myself these days... I live in Florida though so we do not really have much of a winter haha. It is like 68 degrees F the last few days so I am loving that!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Noodles22 - Welcome and congrats! I added you and your EDD to our 1st post. :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 how lovely about you sister! How lovely you can share this experience with her! 2 of mine are November babies (14th and 16th) and my niece (10th) and my youngest march (27th) and my other niece and nephew are the (3rd and 22nd) it gets busy for birthdays but the more the merrier!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’ve got a bit of a mummy tummy but can suck it all in and I’ve no hint of a bump.... but I’ve a long body so I’m gonna blame it on that!


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Babybump87 how lovely about you sister! How lovely you can share this experience with her! 2 of mine are November babies (14th and 16th) and my niece (10th) and my youngest march (27th) and my other niece and nephew are the (3rd and 22nd) it gets busy for birthdays but the more the merrier!

I think she’s relieved she’s got someone to share this with too all those first time pregnancy/mummy worries . I just hope this is her time! She’s the only woman in the immediate family not to have children yet and it’s something she’s wanted for many years but a serious illness has not made it possible until this year ! Fingers crossed for her ! 

Oh wow what a lot of birthdays at the same time! December is a busy month for birthdays for us!


----------



## hollowcrown

I don't look pregnant in the slightest. Well idk i'm pretty sure it's all podge atm and food babies. I was sort of mid recovery ish with my eating disorder when I fell pregnant.
Honestly though it's done wonders for me in helping me eat more regular/balanced meals. Like having a full stomach is a strange concept for me. However, I started recovery so I'd give my body the best chance at being able to be pregnant in the future, just didn't imagine it'd be so soon.
My digestive system is slow af too, after all I put it through. I'm hoping it'll regulate soon though and this bloat/food baby will turn into an actual baby bump.

Also tested again today, even though i've had an early scan and I know I am bc i'm just paranoid. I can't wait till I pop though and have a proper bump but it's my first so idk when that'll be.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Babybump87 said:


> I think she’s relieved she’s got someone to share this with too all those first time pregnancy/mummy worries . I just hope this is her time! She’s the only woman in the immediate family not to have children yet and it’s something she’s wanted for many years but a serious illness has not made it possible until this year ! Fingers crossed for her !
> 
> Oh wow what a lot of birthdays at the same time! December is a busy month for birthdays for us!

Oh bless her! That’s some tough stuff to go through. Got all crossed this is it for her!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@hollowcrown it sounds like you’ve come along way. It’s hard to say when you’ll pop.... I think I was around 20 weeks with my first.. before then I just looked a bit thicker! I have a few tests so I still test here and there! Mainly to just get rid of them. 

What appointments do you ladies have this week? I can’t keep track as there’s quite a few of us!!!!!


----------



## mkyerby16

hollowcrown said:


> I don't look pregnant in the slightest. Well idk i'm pretty sure it's all podge atm and food babies. I was sort of mid recovery ish with my eating disorder when I fell pregnant.
> Honestly though it's done wonders for me in helping me eat more regular/balanced meals. Like having a full stomach is a strange concept for me. However, I started recovery so I'd give my body the best chance at being able to be pregnant in the future, just didn't imagine it'd be so soon.
> My digestive system is slow af too, after all I put it through. I'm hoping it'll regulate soon though and this bloat/food baby will turn into an actual baby bump.
> 
> Also tested again today, even though i've had an early scan and I know I am bc i'm just paranoid. I can't wait till I pop though and have a proper bump but it's my first so idk when that'll be.


I'm so glad you're doing well with recovery. I know it can be hard at times to watch your body change with pregnancy, but it's such a miracle knowing your growing another human being inside of you and providing them all the nutrition they need. <3


----------



## Babybump87

I don’t have any appointments now until 16 weeks at the midwife. 

I also got my NT scan date through today ! 11 December ! Woop excited for that !


----------



## Mark&Annie

Think I’ll call GP and make a midwife app this week, I guess!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Mark&Annie :haha: I’m glad I’m not the only one leaving things last minute. I booked mine last week and I go tomorrow!


----------



## hollowcrown

So I had a scan today and saw the heartbeat. Makes everything worth it.
According to her though I’m 5 weeks and 6 days so my due date would be the 2nd of July but I’m hesitant to change it till I have a proper dating scan.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ah I’m so pleased for you. Definitely helps seeing bubba with a heartbeat.... congratulations x

At my 6 week scan baby measured 2 days ahead but I’ll wait until my 12 week scan to see what that says.... well thats the date the midwives will use.


----------



## jemmie1994

Might be a bit late to the party only just found this group, can I join you?

Due my 2nd baby on 14th of June my little girl will be 7 (biiig age gap!) we went for an early scan on Saturday at 8+1 and got to see little spud's heartbeat flickering away was so emotional couldn't stop crying :sad2: just waiting for my booking in appt and 12 week scan now very excited!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Allied the GPs and apparently I have to call on for some pregnancy pack nonsense, fill in some forms then midwife will contact me. Why can’t it just be simple?!


----------



## mkyerby16

Obviously I know a dr is the best person to ask, but just wondering if anyone has had a similar pain to what I keep having....maybe twice a day I'll get a sharp pain low on my right side. It's sharp but only lasts seconds. Also I commonly get it when changing positions like going from sitting to standing or rolling over in bed.... that leads me to think it's like ligament related. I've read though that round ligament pains don't normally start till 2nd tri. I cramped alot early on with my son but don't remember when the sharper ligament pains started. Bc it only seems to be on that one side I keep irrationally fearing an ectopic or something even though it's such a brief pain. I have until Nov 14th for my 1st appt/ultrasound.


----------



## sarah34

mkyerby16 said:


> Obviously I know a dr is the best person to ask, but just wondering if anyone has had a similar pain to what I keep having....maybe twice a day I'll get a sharp pain low on my right side. It's sharp but only lasts seconds. Also I commonly get it when changing positions like going from sitting to standing or rolling over in bed.... that leads me to think it's like ligament related. I've read though that round ligament pains don't normally start till 2nd tri. I cramped alot early on with my son but don't remember when the sharper ligament pains started. Bc it only seems to be on that one side I keep irrationally fearing an ectopic or something even though it's such a brief pain. I have until Nov 14th for my 1st appt/ultrasound.

I would get checked out if you are worried however I have had a lot of aches and pains this pregnancy. A lot more than my first!


----------



## DaTucker

So I started taking Diclegis for my nausea and it has worked wonders...the only problem is today I've felt more or less like a zombie and have even lost an entire hour while staring at nothing. It was pretty strange. I've only taken 3 doses of it since getting it on Friday (2 pills before bed each night), and haven't even had to take any during the day but it's still making me feel like this. I'm going to try one pill tonight and see how I feel tomorrow. I'd almost rather the nonstop nausea than losing track of time. It's not safe with 2 little ones in the house I have to take care of.


----------



## Babybump87

Mark&Annie said:


> Allied the GPs and apparently I have to call on for some pregnancy pack nonsense, fill in some forms then midwife will contact me. Why can’t it just be simple?!

In my area we don’t call/see the GP regarding pregnancy . We have to call our local maternity hospital and they arrange your booking in appointment with the midwife . I got my pregnancy pack last week , had 5 pregnacare tablets in, a pen and a Bounty magazine.
So annoying that you have to fill in forms a simple phone call should be enough to arrange your appointment. Hate form filling myself!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I had my 2nd prenantal appt today. I got the requisition for my dating scan and it's booked for Sat. Nov 10. I also told SO and he seems to be taking the news well. :)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

jemmie1994 said:


> Might be a bit late to the party only just found this group, can I join you?
> 
> Due my 2nd baby on 14th of June my little girl will be 7 (biiig age gap!) we went for an early scan on Saturday at 8+1 and got to see little spud's heartbeat flickering away was so emotional couldn't stop crying :sad2: just waiting for my booking in appt and 12 week scan now very excited!


Welcome and congrats! I added your name and your EDD to our 1st post. :flower:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@PrettyInInk42 - Glad to hear he’s taking it well! Did you do anything special to surprise him?

AFM - had our second scan today at 10 weeks, got to see the little gummy bear jumping around. Took our 4.5 year old too, he seemed to really enjoy it. It’s so weird there’s a little thing that’s so active in there and I can’t feel it! After that I took the blood test for the early NIPT test. Doc says the results should be back in 10/11 days.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Such bad gas, painful trapped gas, plus constipation, oh the joys! On the upside nausea has gone, for now, and I had some energy yesterday! Hiding in bed again today though, kids back to school after half term, Tuesday I work nights so the day is mine to chill!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

JJ - Not quite. I just suggested we go to a restaurant he likes and I offered to pay. He says now if I offer to pay for anything, he's gonna be suspicious. lol


----------



## helensamantha

Hi ladies,

Not posted for a while but been trying to keep up to date with everything that’s been going on. I’ve just had my scan date though and according to my LMP I’ll be 13 weeks exactly! Wish it was a bit earlier but hey ho. 

I’m not entirely sure what is bloating and what is the start of a wobbly bump right now, I’m a little on the large side and I just look super podgy at the moment like I’ve put at least a stone on but actually the scales only say 3lb since before I was preggers?! I’m so bloated in fact I put some maternity jeans on today and oh my
God the comfort!! :rofl:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@PrettyInInk42 so pleased you told OH. Does it feel good for sharing? Not long till your scan. 

@Mrs. JJ lovely news about your scan. These babies change so quickly in these first few weeks. Glad your little guy enjoyed it! Do you have to call for your results?

@Mark&Annie im envious about your nausea subsiding. Sorry about the gas/constipation! Not fun. Did you have a good day chilling?

@helensamantha its good to hear you’ve got a date for your scan but frustrating you gotta wait a while. Hopefully be here before you know it.

I had my first midwife appointment today. Had forms to fill and some stuff on the computer. Was a bit different to last time. Had to do a carbon monoxide test. Had bloods taken too. Have ketones in my wee so need to up my fluid intake... it’s so difficult because I throw up so much and everything makes me feel sick! Now just gotta wait for a scan date!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@PrettyInInk42 :rofl:

@Mummy2Corban Supposedly my doc will call with results but I also get a log in to check on the status online. So I guess I’ll see what happens first! Hope you stop feeling sick soon! Maybe some popsicles or something to help stay hydrated?

@helensamantha same here, I was semi-fluffy to begin with, just getting bigger! Probably would barely be noticeable if I were thin but oh well! :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hello Ladies! 

@mkyerby16 - That sounds like round ligament to me. I know google says it shouldn't start until 2nd trimester but after having your first baby I read that the uterus goes back into position quicker then if it was your first time if that makes sense. I have felt round ligament my self a few times off and on and boy I didn't miss it! I have also had some cramping while laying on my back that took my breath away but went away when I turned on my side. I hope everything is totally good in there for you! 

@PrettyInInk42 So glad SO took it well! :) 

I have another ultrasound tonight so that will be the highlight of my day. I wanted to get it at exactly 11 weeks tomorrow but they didn't have a good time available so tonight at 7 I will be close enough to 11 weeks lol. See how much baby's arms and legs have grown. LOVING that I can find baby on doppler every morning to get a minute of listening. This lil sneaky peanut moves away quickly lol.


----------



## Mark&Annie

All exciting stuff guys! 
I called in to get my pregnancy pack and fill in the form, hopefully hear from MW soon. Same lady who took care of me last time, think she will be shocked to see me back! We planned my home birth for Zoë last time, I didn’t see her until after I’d given birth as it ended up being too late to get there in time and we did it ourselves!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Mark&Annie i think it’s nice seeing the same midwife. I was hoping the midwife I had for my last 2 would still be a the surgery but she’s been moved. Will you plan a home birth for this time round?

@Hoping4numbr3 exciting stuff! Look forward to hearing all about the scan.

I got my scan letter through today. It’s for 20th November so I’ll be just shy of 12 weeks. Annoyingly you can’t take children anymore so we’ve gotta sort some kind of childcare.... not so easy when you have 4 to sort out and not many helpful family members!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Probably, though if all my kids are at home I might go to the birthing centre for some peace!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

mkyer - Def sounds like round ligament pain. I've had the same on & off

Pretty - Awesome! Glad you told SO & that it went well! :happydance:

DaTucker - I'm on Diclegis too. Stick with it - the zombie feeling will go away once your body gets used to it. I've had to teach all day and take care of my two kids at night on it :wacko: It's kinda crazy!

AFM, It's kinda strange knowing I can log into my blood test results anytime I want... it's been a week and a half since I had them done. DH & I haven't decided yet if we want to know the gender & that will give it away though, so if we decide to keep it a surprise, we have to wait till our next appointment, which is Nov. 19th, to find out how the genetic testing itself went. I'm kinda chomping at the bit to know that everything is good! And still sooooo not sure whether I want to know! Pros and cons to both sides... eek!


----------



## hollowcrown

My nausea has been at an all time high. Still not thrown up but i've come close and I seem to have gone off like every single piece of food. It's like i'm hungry and sick so I should eat but everything i put near my mouth apart from ice lollies is making me gag and wretch.

However I can't just live off ice lollies/ice pops but i'm going through an insane ammount of them atm because it's the only thing I can stomach.


----------



## mkyerby16

I just started bleeding about an hour ago. Pink mixed in with clear cm but a bit more than just spotting. I just started mildly cramping. I don't think this is good :cry: Talked to my dr and she said to come in in the morning. I'm so devastated right now.


----------



## helensamantha

mkyerby16 said:


> I just started bleeding about an hour ago. Pink mixed in with clear cm but a bit more than just spotting. I just started mildly cramping. I don't think this is good :cry: Talked to my dr and she said to come in in the morning. I'm so devastated right now.

I had some bleeding at 8/9 weeks with my daughter and everything turned out fine. Fingers crossed it’s the same for you. All the best xxx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ohhh!! Hope bean is ok, I remember that feeling I bled with my first at about 7-8 weeks. Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@mkyerby16 how are you feeling now? I’m so sorry... what a worry. Like the other ladies said they’ve had bleeding so hopefully it’s just a blip xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@hollowcrown im feeling you on that one. I can eat but it comes straight back up again. Wish I could suggest something but I don’t think anything does! Doh!


----------



## elmum

mkyerby16 said:


> I just started bleeding about an hour ago. Pink mixed in with clear cm but a bit more than just spotting. I just started mildly cramping. I don't think this is good :cry: Talked to my dr and she said to come in in the morning. I'm so devastated right now.

I’m so sorry you are having any bleeding. I had two different episodes with this pregnancy and it turned out to not be related to the baby. Praying your baby is okay.


----------



## mkyerby16

Thanks for the support ladies <3 . It's just such an awful feeling to see any kind of blood. Between worry and having to pee like 4 times I didn't sleep well, but the bleeding never got worse than pink and tapered off through the night. There was never even anything on my pad. Nothing so far this morning. It's almost like I'm scared to move or pick anything up or anything though. Have an hour till the office opens and I can call to see if someone can squeeze me in. Praying this is all a good sign.

Edit: After having a BM (sorry tmi) I did have a little more brownish spotting when wiping that I guess I "pushed" out... sorry no better way to say that. Hoping it being more brown means everything has stopped.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@mkyerby16 Oh no! Sorry to hear but since it is just pink and CM maybe all is just fine! Thinking of you


----------



## BellaRosa8302

mkyer - Huge :hugs: to you! I have also heard of bleeding from close friends who went on to have a normal healthy pregnancy. Hope it's nothing baby related. Please keep us posted! :hug:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hopefully you get squeezed in and they find a reason. Never nice seeing any kind of blood x


----------



## mkyerby16

Back from the doctor and everything's ok!! Did an ultrasound and saw baby & heartbeat right away. Cervix is closed and everything looked great. Baby measured right at 8 weeks exactly. I have a subchorionic hemorrhage which explains the bleeding. They acted like it was no big deal, but I do have more blood in there which means my body will either absorb it, I'll continue to spot more or it'll all gush out at the same time, which will be terrifying.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Glad to hear it!! @mkyerby16


----------



## littlejune

@mkyerby16 Glad to hear they found a cause for the bleeding and all looks well with baby!
@PrettyInInk42 glad you told OH and they took it well! Now the fun planning as a family can begin!

Looks like we have one or two new ladies since I last logged in- welcome! 

AFM nausea, fatigue, gas... all the yuck symptoms are easing!!! Hooray!! I am 11+1 so nearing the end of first tri- right about the time to feel a small relief! Still bumpin' a bloat/ second pregnancy bump here. I can feel my uterus so I know it's partially to blame- however the roundness is definitely mostly just bloat. Oh well- not complaining, it is what it is! I go in for my second appt on the 19th and I can't wait to hear the little hb again.


----------



## mkyerby16

I'm so relieved to know what's going on but it's still nervewracking to keep seeing spotting and knowing that I can suddenly pass a big clot all at once.


----------



## MissCassie

Hi Ladies,

Can i please be removed from the due date list.. i have unfortunately had a mc on the weekend i was 7 weeks 

Happy and healthy 9 months to everyone xx


----------



## helensamantha

I’m so sorry miscassie :hugs:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Nausea is back with a vengeance, thought it was too good to be true! And I was definitely just bloated earlier this week, my tummy is almost back to normal. Think I’d drunk too much fizzy pop!


----------



## Babybump87

MissCassie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can i please be removed from the due date list.. i have unfortunately had a mc on the weekend i was 7 weeks
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to everyone xx

 So sorry to read this xx


----------



## Babybump87

mkyerby16 said:


> Back from the doctor and everything's ok!! Did an ultrasound and saw baby & heartbeat right away. Cervix is closed and everything looked great. Baby measured right at 8 weeks exactly. I have a subchorionic hemorrhage which explains the bleeding. They acted like it was no big deal, but I do have more blood in there which means my body will either absorb it, I'll continue to spot more or it'll all gush out at the same time, which will be terrifying.

Happy your scan went well !!


----------



## Babybump87

Has anyone’s breasts grew already ? I’m only 8 weeks and feel like my bra is already tight ! I didn’t need a bra fitting with either of my girls until 20+ weeks ! 

Nothing else going on still having the awful gagging ! Pretty uneventful here thankfully !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

So sorry @MissCassie hugs to you!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I haven't been wearing bra's since I found out and when I try it is too uncomfy. I been just using sports bras lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Sorry to hear that, MissCassie.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Miss Cassie I’m so sorry to read this this x


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I haven't been wearing bra's since I found out and when I try it is too uncomfy. I been just using sports bras lol

Ooo sports bra that’s a great idea ! x


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@MissCassie - I'm so so sorry, hon. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Sorry, I've been absent lately. Been so busy with work and then this week there was a mass shooting in my hometown in the place I learned to swing dance many years ago and now a massive fire. Luckily we're safe where we are now except for a ton of smoke so I have my air filters going and have to wear a mask when I'm outside. Just very emotional to watch all of this happen to my usual sleepy hometown.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Mrs. JJ I heard about that. So sorry :( Glad you are safe!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh my I’m so sorry to hear that. Sending hugs x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Here was baby at 10 weeks 6 days waving with little hand and foot


----------



## helensamantha

Beautiful! Can’t wait to see my bean looking less bean-like!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ty! @helensamantha I can’t wait to see some more scans in here!


----------



## helensamantha

Well you’ll have a while to wait from me, appointment not till bloody 13 weeks!!


----------



## Babybump87

Mrs. JJ said:


> Sorry, I've been absent lately. Been so busy with work and then this week there was a mass shooting in my hometown in the place I learned to swing dance many years ago and now a massive fire. Luckily we're safe where we are now except for a ton of smoke so I have my air filters going and have to wear a mask when I'm outside. Just very emotional to watch all of this happen to my usual sleepy hometown.

Horrific the shooting such a waste of life. 
been keeping up to date with the fires over there looks horrendous ! Stay safe ! X


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Here was baby at 10 weeks 6 days waving with little hand and foot
> 
> View attachment 1047418

Awww amazing !


----------



## Mark&Annie

Mrs. JJ said:


> Sorry, I've been absent lately. Been so busy with work and then this week there was a mass shooting in my hometown in the place I learned to swing dance many years ago and now a massive fire. Luckily we're safe where we are now except for a ton of smoke so I have my air filters going and have to wear a mask when I'm outside. Just very emotional to watch all of this happen to my usual sleepy hometown.

Flipping heck! Saw on the news this morning, awful!! Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Here was baby at 10 weeks 6 days waving with little hand and foot
> 
> View attachment 1047418

Amazing! Hello baby x


----------



## mkyerby16

Here's some happy news. I haven't had anymore bleeding (even though I could at any time and it would just be the rest of my subchorionic hemorrhage) but I never shared my pic!


----------



## Babybump87

mkyerby16 said:


> Here's some happy news. I haven't had anymore bleeding (even though I could at any time and it would just be the rest of my subchorionic hemorrhage) but I never shared my pic!
> View attachment 1047468
> View attachment 1047469

Aww another amazing scan !

The wait for my 12 week scan is killing me haha


----------



## mkyerby16

Babybump87 said:


> Aww another amazing scan !
> 
> The wait for my 12 week scan is killing me haha

Yeah I'm not exactly happy about the circumstances, but at least I got to see baby earlier than planned! <3 My next appt is Dec 7th for 12 week NT scan ultrasound


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@mkyerby16 awesome! At least you got to see bubs x


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Well, I had my dating scan yesterday, but it was pretty underwhelming. SO had to wait in the waiting room while I went in first. The tech asked me when my LMP was and then started moving the wand around, taking pics, not saying anything. After a few mins, she's like "ok, I'll go get your husband" (which I think is annoying when people make that assumption; I don't have a ring on my finger). He comes in, she tilts the screen so we can both see and shows my bladder, my uterus, the fetus and the heartbeat and that's it. She doesn't tell me the BMP and when I ask her what I'm measuring at, she says the tech will tell me. And then we leave. So annoying. And I'm not even going back to my Dr any more. I'm starting with a MW in 10 days. So, hopefully they'll transfer all the info.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@PrettyInInk42 love the scan! I’m sorry you didn’t have the best time. My early scans have been a mixed bag... either really helpful or just rubbish. Hopefully your midwife will have the info you need.... but frustrating though!


----------



## Babybump87

Oh no Pretty sorry your scan didn’t go as planned! Things like that can ruin the excitement too ! 

How rude not to tell you any information at all I would be so annoyed . Hope you have a better expierence with your midwife


----------



## Babybump87

So I already have two beautiful girls and I can’t help but feel people will be dissapointed if this baby is a girl too. All I have heard (now word has gone around) is baby is defiantly going to be a boy this time, are you hoping for a boy , does DH want a boy , were you trying for a boy ! Ermmm no no! Seriously what’s with people. 

Does anyone else feel like this ?


----------



## crusherwife44

Babybump i will get that with a girl. I have two boys. Thats how it was with the one i lost and honestly id be happy with either and now especially after losing one... I just want a healthy baby. Hubs is already saying its a girl cuz im super moody. But no one else knows. They just know im moody.


----------



## Babybump87

I guess we best toughen up then Crusher, it’s gonna be a long few months lol . Sorry for your previous loss x . 

Are you going to find out the sex of your baby? We found out with DD2, in two minds this time around . I liked the surprise with DD1 but then I liked being so organised for DD2 and I just had to know !


----------



## DaTucker

Same, we have 1 birth son, are adopting a boy soon, and have fostered 4 other boys in the past 2 years, so everybody who knows keeps saying, "It's a girl, y'all need a girl!!" While I would love a girl I also would love another boy. I just know if this little one is a boy I'm going to hear all about how we have to try again for a girl, and oh no it must be disappointing. We're just happy to be having another of our own, boy or girl!


----------



## DaTucker

Have any of you been diagnosed with hyperemesis before? I'm starting to think I have it and I'm planning on bringing it up at my appointment on Thursday. I have nonstop nausea but I can't take medicine for it because it knocks me out. I already have horrible fatigue. Last night I slept 14 hours, woke up at 10:30, slept 12-3:30, napped here and there until 7:30 which is when I got back in bed and I'm fighting sleep again. Doesn't that seem excessive? I get light headed, my body feels extremely heavy, I can't drink enough water bc it makes me feel worse. My house hasn't been cleaned in 3 weeks bc I can't get the energy to do it. I literally clean for 10 minutes and have to sit down to rest. I have a 4 year old and 1 year old that need my attention, and of course just taking care of their basic needs isn't enough. My poor 4 year old looks so sad when mommy can't get off the couch more than a few minutes to play with him. I'm getting so frustrated and just need this firdt trimester to hurry up.

Sorry for the long post, I just don't have many people to talk to about this right now.


----------



## crusherwife44

Ill find out what this one is. My schedule at work keeps changing so idk when ill get in. They couldnt get me an appt until im 13 weeks in the first place. We'll see what happens. How are they so busy? 
I slept like that for a couple weeks ago but am feeling better now. I still sleep a lot but not nearly as much


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@DaTucker i would have a word with your dr but I’m feeling exactly the same. The only meal I don’t throw up is my breakfast. Fluid makes me throw up and so does food after breakfast. My midwife said I have ketones in my urine because I’m not drinking enough but that’s all she said. I feel your pain because it’s really hard to have any energy do to anything. Definitely talk to your dr as they might be able to suggest something. It’s tough Mumma! Hugs for you xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@DaTucker perhaps ask about having your iron level checked as well? I hope you get some relief soon. I feel tired in the day time sometimes but I can stay awake until 10 pm like normal. I do pass out when I finally close my eyes. My other two pregnancies I was a lot more tired this one not as much... it’s off and on but I’m not motivated to do much and walking around I get winded and my heart beats fast quicker now.


----------



## elmum

DaTucker said:


> Have any of you been diagnosed with hyperemesis before? I'm starting to think I have it and I'm planning on bringing it up at my appointment on Thursday. I have nonstop nausea but I can't take medicine for it because it knocks me out. I already have horrible fatigue. Last night I slept 14 hours, woke up at 10:30, slept 12-3:30, napped here and there until 7:30 which is when I got back in bed and I'm fighting sleep again. Doesn't that seem excessive? I get light headed, my body feels extremely heavy, I can't drink enough water bc it makes me feel worse. My house hasn't been cleaned in 3 weeks bc I can't get the energy to do it. I literally clean for 10 minutes and have to sit down to rest. I have a 4 year old and 1 year old that need my attention, and of course just taking care of their basic needs isn't enough. My poor 4 year old looks so sad when mommy can't get off the couch more than a few minutes to play with him. I'm getting so frustrated and just need this firdt trimester to hurry up.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I just don't have many people to talk to about this right now.

Definitely talk to your doc. I have a dear friend who has had this with every pregnancy and she makes it through on a portable IV. It's the only way she can keep any weight on for the baby. Don't suffer through without asking for help! We all need extra help. I don't have severe sickness in pregnancy, but I do have the extreme exhaustion in the first trimester. I am almost 11 weeks now and am starting to sleep and wake a little better. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@DaTucker - I would definitely talk to the doc, that doesn't sound good. Hope you and @Mummy2Corban start feeling better soon!

AFM, it's been a week since my blood draw and I'm dyyyyyyying for the results. Hopefully mid-week the doc will call. In the meantime, I get to deal with one of the most pleasant pregnancy symptoms... a hemorrhoid. Fucking kill me. I can't bend over, I can barely get up and down and can't sleep for shit. And now it's bleeding. :sad2:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh no JJ!!! Much sympathy!!


----------



## elmum

Mrs. JJ said:


> @DaTucker - I would definitely talk to the doc, that doesn't sound good. Hope you and @Mummy2Corban start feeling better soon!
> 
> AFM, it's been a week since my blood draw and I'm dyyyyyyying for the results. Hopefully mid-week the doc will call. In the meantime, I get to deal with one of the most pleasant pregnancy symptoms... a hemorrhoid. Fucking kill me. I can't bend over, I can barely get up and down and can't sleep for shit. And now it's bleeding. :sad2:

So sorry, Mrs. JJ! That's awful...


----------



## helensamantha

I feel your pain, I’ve just battled one of those little *******s too :rofl:


----------



## emzeebob

Hello :hi:

Can i join please. I've had so many scans the last few weeks but we finally got to see my little berry in the sac. I'm 7w1d edd is 30th June

I've been having lots random pinching pain so they've been scanning me weekly but only thing they can think of is baby had implanted on my section scar so I'll just have to put up with the pain :-k

So I'm at uni in my.2nd year of my education degree with 2 boys jayxob who's 7 who has asd and marley who is nearly 4. 
Im having no symptoms whixh is freaking me out because with my boys and 2 mcs I had I was sick before my period was missed, 

This one I'm a bit spotty faced and that's it 

Still waiting for my midwife to send me a booking in appointment but guessing as it's my 3rd I won't see her much.

Loved seeing my berry today, don't want to jinx it but tech told me baby and placenta are on the left side so wondering if this maybe my princess.

Happy and healthy 9 months lovelies can't wait to get to know you. I'm in based btw 

Xxxxx:-=


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Welcome @emzeebob happy and healthy 9 months to you too!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey @emzeebob x


----------



## Mrs. JJ

emzeebob said:


> Hello :hi:
> 
> Can i join please. I've had so many scans the last few weeks but we finally got to see my little berry in the sac. I'm 7w1d edd is 30th June
> 
> I've been having lots random pinching pain so they've been scanning me weekly but only thing they can think of is baby had implanted on my section scar so I'll just have to put up with the pain :-k
> 
> So I'm at uni in my.2nd year of my education degree with 2 boys jayxob who's 7 who has asd and marley who is nearly 4.
> Im having no symptoms whixh is freaking me out because with my boys and 2 mcs I had I was sick before my period was missed,
> 
> This one I'm a bit spotty faced and that's it
> 
> Still waiting for my midwife to send me a booking in appointment but guessing as it's my 3rd I won't see her much.
> 
> Loved seeing my berry today, don't want to jinx it but tech told me baby and placenta are on the left side so wondering if this maybe my princess.
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months lovelies can't wait to get to know you. I'm in based btw
> 
> Xxxxx:-=

Welcome and congrats! I added your name and your EDD to our 1st page. :flower:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

You guys!!!! I got my NIPT test results back! Genetically all is well and we're having a...


*GIRL!!! *​



We are totally over the moon. I was sobbing on the phone to my ObGyn. :haha:


----------



## helensamantha

Mrs. JJ said:


> You guys!!!! I got my NIPT test results back! Genetically all is well and we're having a...
> 
> 
> *GIRL!!! *​
> 
> 
> 
> We are totally over the moon. I was sobbing on the phone to my ObGyn. :haha:

Yay!!!!!


----------



## helensamantha

Had my booking appointment today, my “new” midwife was off sick and the replacement midwife covering her was the same midwife I had 7years ago with my daughter! It was a lovely surprise, she remembered me and our house and my partner and the name of my daughter and everything. She’d even filled in half the paperwork ready for when I arrived so there was less crap to do during the appointment! So pleased I saw her again.....(secretly hoping the new midwife stays off sick, haha)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Mrs. JJ said:


> You guys!!!! I got my NIPT test results back! Genetically all is well and we're having a...
> 
> 
> *GIRL!!! *​
> 
> 
> 
> We are totally over the moon. I was sobbing on the phone to my ObGyn. :haha:

Awesome!!!! Team pink xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@helensamantha how lovely is that. It’s so nice to see a midwife you know. I was hoping for the midwife that I had with Iya and Cooper but they had a change around. Exciting stuff! X


----------



## Babybump87

Mrs. JJ said:


> You guys!!!! I got my NIPT test results back! Genetically all is well and we're having a...
> 
> 
> *GIRL!!! *​
> 
> 
> 
> We are totally over the moon. I was sobbing on the phone to my ObGyn. :haha:

Congratulations !!


----------



## elmum

Mrs. JJ said:


> You guys!!!! I got my NIPT test results back! Genetically all is well and we're having a...
> 
> 
> *GIRL!!! *​
> 
> 
> 
> We are totally over the moon. I was sobbing on the phone to my ObGyn. :haha:

Awe!!! So excited for you! \\:D/


----------



## mkyerby16

Mrs. JJ said:


> You guys!!!! I got my NIPT test results back! Genetically all is well and we're having a...
> 
> 
> *GIRL!!! *​
> 
> 
> 
> We are totally over the moon. I was sobbing on the phone to my ObGyn. :haha:


Congrats!!


----------



## mkyerby16

Some is definitely still bloat, but I feel like I've "popped" in the past couple of days. All of a sudden my pants are tighter and my belly has a rounder appearance. So glad we're starting to tell people bc between my boobs & belly it's starting to get obvious! :haha: I love love love that although he's only 3 and obviously doesn't fully understand, my DS somewhat "gets it" and is asking questions and kissed my belly goodnight the other night. <3 :cloud9:


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Congrats, JJ.

And you better change my EDD. Just got my dating scan results back today. FML! -.-


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Mrs. JJ OMG CONGRATS!!!! Now you got one of each! IS hubby excited?


----------



## emzeebob

Yay for gender!! 

Anyone experiencing cravings or going off stuff yet

I'm craving cold drinks but only squash or pure orange have completely gone off soda and I used to live on the stuff. 

I don't know.if it cos I'm so warm all the time, hubby hates it um sleeping with a fan on and it's only around 3 degrees at night, he's got layers on lol but I want ice cream and cold drinks


----------



## Babybump87

Emz I’m craving cheese !! Didn’t grave a thing in my last two pregnancies . All I can think of is cheese crackers , cheese on toast lol crazy ! I can’t stand lumpy foods either makes my gagging worse . 

Oh no your poor hubby! He has to compromise giving what you going through haha! Give him a water bottle .


----------



## helensamantha

Babybump87 said:


> Emz I’m craving cheese !! Didn’t grave a thing in my last two pregnancies . All I can think of is cheese crackers , cheese on toast lol crazy ! I can’t stand lumpy foods either makes my gagging worse .
> 
> Oh no your poor hubby! He has to compromise giving what you going through haha! Give him a water bottle .

Omg I want nothing but cheese too!!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Waaa guys the nausea!! I’ve never been this queasy with any of them :’( Its like I’m hungover all day, but not enough to puke. I wish i could. If I’m too hungry I feel sick, if I’m too full, sick, bus; sick, car;sick. Only place I’m ok is in bed with a hot water bottle and a drink of lemon water. Maybe I’m too old for this. It’s my wedding anniversary today and all I want is for Mark to get home and cook for the kids do I can stay in bed! 

Congrats Mrs.JJ so happy for you!!


----------



## mkyerby16

Ugggh lumpy foods gross. I have a major aversion to cooked veggies and I'm craving meat! We keep joking baby is a carnivore. Probably means I'm anemic but wish I was eating more veggies


----------



## Babybump87

helensamantha said:


> Omg I want nothing but cheese too!!!

Ohh interesting!! Are you finding out the sex of your baby ?!x

Happy Anniversary Mark&Annie !


----------



## helensamantha

Babybump87 said:


> Ohh interesting!! Are you finding out the sex of your baby ?!x
> 
> Happy Anniversary Mark&Annie !

Just eaten a jacket potato with cottage cheese for tea too!

I’m totally undecided about finding out the sex, one minute I’m totally up for it the next I don’t want to. We didn’t find out with my daughter, we had the nice surprise at the end and that was amazing. I’d kind of like the same again, but I don’t know if we should be more “practical with the planning” this time and find out.......decisions decision!! Are you going to find out? Will be interesting if we have he same colour bump with the cheese thing! Hahaha


----------



## Babybump87

helensamantha said:


> Just eaten a jacket potato with cottage cheese for tea too!
> 
> I’m totally undecided about finding out the sex, one minute I’m totally up for it the next I don’t want to. We didn’t find out with my daughter, we had the nice surprise at the end and that was amazing. I’d kind of like the same again, but I don’t know if we should be more “practical with the planning” this time and find out.......decisions decision!! Are you going to find out? Will be interesting if we have he same colour bump with the cheese thing! Hahaha


I’m torn now I was dead set on finding out but now I am totally unsure !! We found out with DD2 as we just couldn’t wait. I really enjoyed the surprise with DD1 arghhh we still have loads of time to decide haha ! Have you got a date for your 12 week scan ? We can compare now we have the cheese thing going on haha .


----------



## helensamantha

Babybump87 said:


> I’m torn now I was dead set on finding out but now I am totally unsure !! We found out with DD2 as we just couldn’t wait. I really enjoyed the surprise with DD1 arghhh we still have loads of time to decide haha ! Have you got a date for your 12 week scan ? We can compare now we have the cheese thing going on haha .

Yes my “12 week scan” is more like 13 weeks! 5th Dec it’s booked for, another 3 looooooong weeks to wait! 

Past couple of days I have also started eating a lot of satsumas.....something I did around this stage with my daughter too!


----------



## emzeebob

I was referred to out gps midwife over 2 weeks ago and she finally got back to me and my booking in app I'll be nearly 10 weeks. Apprenrly that's normal practice for 2nd or more babies in the uk (this is 3rd) hoping they doesn't mean my 12 week scan isn't going to be later I want to see my raspberry again soon


----------



## helensamantha

Had my booking appt yesterday to, practically 10 weeks


----------



## emzeebob

Ahh ok then. Was worried as had both my son's booking in app at around 8 weeks


----------



## Babybump87

helensamantha said:


> Yes my “12 week scan” is more like 13 weeks! 5th Dec it’s booked for, another 3 looooooong weeks to wait!
> 
> Past couple of days I have also started eating a lot of satsumas.....something I did around this stage with my daughter too!

Yeah I will be around 12 weeks 6 days when I have mine (10 December ) It’s dragging now , but have a busy few weeks , I just wanna see a healthy baby! 

Ohh how interesting I just cannot tell this time around what sex the baby will be mind you I couldn’t tell with the girls haha so much for mother’s intuition!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@emzeebob im in the uk. I had my midwife booking in last Tuesday and had my scan date through in the Wednesday! But I had to fill in a self referral form online when I booked in with the midwife so not sure if that’s why I got my scan date so quick. I go this coming Tuesday so I’ll be 11+5


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I wonder if the cheese craving will equal the same sex babies :haha:


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> I wonder if the cheese craving will equal the same sex babies :haha:

Lol it will be interesting finding out !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Wouldn’t it be funny if they turned out to be the same sex! Cheese twins!!!!


----------



## sarah34

Babybump87 said:


> Yeah I will be around 12 weeks 6 days when I have mine (10 December ) It’s dragging now , but have a busy few weeks , I just wanna see a healthy baby!
> 
> Ohh how interesting I just cannot tell this time around what sex the baby will be mind you I couldn’t tell with the girls haha so much for mother’s intuition!

Same here! I will be 12+4 when I have my scan next Thursday, I tried to get it rebooked for earlier in the week but they were fully booked.
I have had a couple of early scans though because of bleeding so I have probably got more pics of this little one that I did my first!!

I just want the scan to hurry up now so we can tell our son about new baby. He is going to be so excited.

We will definitely be finding out what this one is. We found out with my son and for me I think it helps me bond with baby before they are born. Plus I may have to buy more stuff if its a girl! 

My nausea seems to have really ramped up again the last couple of days. I have actually been sick which hadn't happened this whole pregnancy! I thought it was supposed to get better around 12 weeks not worse!


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> Wouldn’t it be funny if they turned out to be the same sex! Cheese twins!!!!

that’s too funny ! :rofl:


----------



## helensamantha

I am so up for having cheese twins :rofl:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

WOW! I missed a lot! I've been sick, then my son got sick.... and now my daughter is sick. Plus, I'm dealing with my husband having "man flu" :haha:

Babybump - I am EXACTLY THE SAME as you. DD was a surprise, DS's gender was not. I loved the surprise with DD and the organization with DS. We always said baby #3 would be another surprise as we're prepared for either gender, but we're having second thoughts. I'm also thinking it may be better for DD to know ahead of time because if she gets into her head that it's one gender and it turns out to be the other, I'd hate to have the first time she meets baby to be a sobbing mess of sad emotions. Plus the organization... IDK. Maybe I just want an excuse to find out :haha: 

My blood test results came back - baby is low risk for everything! :cloud9: And of course I could have found out the gender.... but said not yet because we're still undecided :wacko: 

MrsJJ - CONGRATS ON THE GIRL! That's amazing! I love having one of each <3

Someone (I can't recall who - sorry!) spoke about Hyperemesis Gravidium (that is probably totally butchered for spelling). I have friends who have had it and they cannot keep anything down - it's CONSTANT puking - not being able to hold ANYTHING down - and being unable to care for yourself. If that's how you feel, definitely speak with your doctor about it. And actually, speak with your doctor about it anyway. I had constant nausea and I'm on meds for it. If one med doesn't work, they can always try another. Don't be afraid to ask <3 

Hope everyone is well! :flower:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

12 weeks today and my next appt was supposed to be the 20th but I have now switched over to my husbands insurance and it is already causing me headaches. Place I had to pick due to the least TERRIBLE reviews had me hold for 15 mins to try to get an appt so I had to hang up and call back again on my lunch break. Now I have an appt with them but will be 14 weeks when I go there. I guess I wont be getting the genetic testing now which honestly isn't that big of a deal. I didn't do it with my other two either. Nausea seems to be going down so that is good. Can't wait to be able to start feeling this cutie! :)


----------



## DaTucker

8 weeks scan! Looks a bit like a robot to me :-s


----------



## DaTucker

Omg. I just realized my scan looks like Eva from the Wall-e movie and we are actually planning on naming a girl Evelyn and calling her Evie. It's meant to be!


----------



## DaTucker

Omg. I just realized my scan looks like Eva from the Wall-e movie and we are actually planning on naming a girl Evelyn and calling her Evie. It's meant to be!


----------



## crusherwife44

But such a cute robot! Thats sweet on the name


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@DaTucker ah that’s just the cutest! Eveeeee... love that film. Also love your chosen names... sounds like they were meant to be! X


----------



## Mark&Annie

Today I will be productive. If I write it here I have to, right?!
Yesterday I stayed home, I kept the kids off school and I called in sick to work. I have been so sick and tired and broken. I have no car at the moment and doing everything on public transport nearly broke me this week. So I rested, all day. I feel so much better! But I must use it, I must do some housework and laundry as I must go to work tomorrow!

Still haven’t heard from MW, wondering if I should call and see if they have an appointment date for me yet!


----------



## emzeebob

Omg was feeling absolutely fine up till today, 

Woke up ok just my face looks like a teenager spots everywhere, had breakfast within 5 mins breakfast came back up, had some water that came back up, settled on the sofa with my 3 year old to chill out, after about an hour I tried sips of water, nope that came up to.

I feel fine in my.self.no nausea or stomach ache or anything so don't think it's a bug.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hoping - Awwwww sorry you're having such issues with insurance & getting a new doctor. That's rough :hugs: Hope things go easier on you from here on out!

DaTucker - Sweet scan & love the name reference to the pic! Love that name <3

Mark&Annie - Glad you got some rest time. Hoping that you are as productive as you can be today :flower:

Emzee - Not fun!!! If it continues, maybe speak to your doctor about what you can do? Mine put me on meds and while it's not 100% gone, it's so much better <3

AFM - My entire household is still sick. Now we have snow everywhere and poor DD is SO excited and wants to play in it... but with 102 fever, she just can't. She's devastated & I feel bad for her since this is an early snow & who knows when we'll get more (or how long this one will last). 

Starting to get excited about telling my kids about baby next week! Any ideas for how to surprise them with the news?? They're 5 & 2 :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@BellaRosa8302 Sorry about the sick household! Hope it passes soon :( Not sure how to tell the kiddos I already had told mine when I found out by accident cuz they were there when I took the pregnancy test lol


----------



## mkyerby16

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hoping - Awwwww sorry you're having such issues with insurance & getting a new doctor. That's rough :hugs: Hope things go easier on you from here on out!
> 
> DaTucker - Sweet scan & love the name reference to the pic! Love that name <3
> 
> Mark&Annie - Glad you got some rest time. Hoping that you are as productive as you can be today :flower:
> 
> Emzee - Not fun!!! If it continues, maybe speak to your doctor about what you can do? Mine put me on meds and while it's not 100% gone, it's so much better <3
> 
> AFM - My entire household is still sick. Now we have snow everywhere and poor DD is SO excited and wants to play in it... but with 102 fever, she just can't. She's devastated & I feel bad for her since this is an early snow & who knows when we'll get more (or how long this one will last).
> 
> Starting to get excited about telling my kids about baby next week! Any ideas for how to surprise them with the news?? They're 5 & 2 :)


Boo for the sickness! Hope it passes. My DS has had a cough/runny nose off and on for 2 weeks now and was up all night coughing. My nose is super stuffy so I'm probably getting it too. For him we gave him a book about being a big brother to tell him.


----------



## crusherwife44

My boys just have to go to my 12 week scan with me so.... Surprise lol


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@PrettyInInk42 - That's a pretty big change in EDD! I updated it on the 1st post.

@Hoping4numbr3 - Yes, Hubs is VERY excited. He gets a Daddy's girl now. <3

@BellaRosa8302 - I'm so excited I get to have one of each!! This is probably our last and I was really hoping I'd get the experience of raising a boy and a girl.

@DaTucker - Awwww love your little robot and such a sweet name!

Ladies - Cheese all day every day is all I want! But it was like that with my boy pregnancy too. It's probably just because I love cheese anyway. :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@BellaRosa8302 we haven’t told the kiddies as yet. This year we have decided on doing elf on the shelf so we he arrives on 1st December I think we will have him hold the scan and have a letter from Santa saying something about your first gift of Christmas?!

I’m sorry so many of us I feeling so poorly! I’m just hoping I feel better for Christmas... all that lovely Christmas food!!! I don’t wanna miss out xx


----------



## littlejune

Alright ladies- new topic for the holidays.... your favorite mocktails! 

I won’t lie, I’m a bit of a wine-o and o already miss the feeling of a glass of red in my hand, and it’s not going to be fun to miss out on all the libations over thanksgiving, Christmas, new year’s eve... so my personal mission is going to be to perfect the art of a not too sweet mocktail. Any of you have any already? A lot that I have looked up have tonic water and I’ve read mixed reviews on it that’s safe... I will ask my ob on Monday. 

Okay and go....!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@littlejune - I use sparkling grapefruit juice but you can probably use non alcoholic wine if you wanted too though it would probably taste nasty lol. I never tried it myself.


----------



## littlejune

@Hoping4numbr3 i will have to try sparkling grapefruit juice! I think I tried N.A. wine with number 1 and it was pricey and kinda gross haha.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’ve also heard similar about tonic water but maybe have a chat with your dr. Mock tails are hit and miss. I usually have them if we go out out but I’ve not had any for ages so can’t remember any names/recipes! Hopefully the other ladies will be more helpful than me!

I don’t want to say it out loud but I’ve not thrown up for 2-3 days! I’m not getting to excited but it’s a start. Still have terrible nausea. Have my dating scan tomorrow and I’m shitting my pants! The dating scan is when I found out about my molar so it makes me feel anything is possible! Fingers crossed for a wriggle jiggly bubba.

How’s everyone else doing? X


----------



## Babybump87

Yankee and other scented candles .. are these safe to use ?? 

Been burning mine for the last 2 1/2 hours and didn’t think until now ... google has obviously worried me !


----------



## crusherwife44

Mummy i keep thinking they are going to tell me there is no baby I there at my ultrasound. Like what happened for my miscarriage. And i want going to bring my boys but i don't have a choice sop just being optimistic and i will see my baby next week! 
Babybump... Not gonna lie... Some nights im really tooty so i have been lightingcandles every night lol can't imagine it really be bad but now adays they say so much is bad


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Mocktail - Nothing to really contribute there. The only seasonal drink I like is store bought egg nog. lol 

As for how I'm doing, I'm alright-ish. Dealing with a handful of food aversions that are probably more of a mental thing. Still having ups and downs with being upset about my EDD and thinking of ways to help baby come early. And I have my first MW appt on Wed and I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I love mocktails all the time. GOD I MISS BOOZE AND WINE! But I make mocktails with calorie-free naturally sweetened cream soda or ginger ale with a splash of juice, either cherry cider or ginger lemon juice from Trader Joe's. It hits the spot so at least I have something to sip with friends or when I'm trying to relax. Martinelli's apple cider is good too. Also, my Hubs used to bartend too so he mixes up a little soda or flavored sparkling water with splashes of different juices and a squeeze of lemon or lime and it's delish.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Crusher - That's awesome! I wish my kiddos could see my scans. We're not allowed to have kids in the room. :(

Mummy - That's adorable! We don't do Elf on the Shelf... I refuse. (Sorry! More power to those of you who can keep up with it! :haha: ) I do love that idea though! <3

LittleJune - LOL! I survive on seltzer water, so I'll probably just stick with that :haha: Best of luck finding something yummy though!

Mummy - YAY for not throwing up for a few days LOL! The things we never thought we'd celebrate, right?? :haha:

Baby - I never heard anything about candles being unsafe? 

AFM - Appointment this afternoon! Hope I get to hear LO's HB :) Can't wait to spill the news over the next few days & not have to hold it in any longer! <3


----------



## emzeebob

I'm in agony. Every pregnancy including my mcs I get tooth ache and it's always my back ones. I'm petrified of the dentist so I swear it's sods law cos all they they can do is give me antibiotic or painkillers, cos it don't get infected or hurt when I'm not pregnant they won't take it out lol. Apprenrly when we are pregnant something happens in our gums to make them bleed and with my.last son the acid reflux I got made my gums receed quite bad she (the dentist) said she instantly knew I had acid reflux, dread to think what they will say this time with me actually being sick morning noon and night


----------



## crusherwife44

Bella idk if they allow the kids in there but i dont have a choice to bring them. They asked during my miscarriage if i would like one of the front desk or nurses to sit with them so hubs could come back but i didnt take the offer. I guess ill just wait and see lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hope you ladies get to see a beautiful bouncing baby on those scans!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Me too! I’ve gotta wait until 2.30. Plus have to see the consultant after x


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks for the reassurance about the scented candles . I will have to catch up with previous posts.

We are not taking the girls to our scan although DD1 has asked to see the baby on the TV. I don’t think our hospital even allows it . Plus I’d be too nervous incase something wasn’t right.

Good luck at your scans and appointments !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

We used to be able to take children but now they’ve stopped it. We usually take them to the 20 week scan but not this time! Hopefully all is ok! Argh!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@emzeebob ugh tooth pain sucks! I hope you feel better soon


----------



## BellaRosa8302

You guys! I'm over the moon! Baby's HB was beautiful, and we were finally able to tell our children! Maddy (DD) was SO EXCITED! Her immediate reaction was "We're having a baby?! I need to tell Daddy!" :rofl: Jacob (DS) didn't quite get why I was making him sit for so long while I spoke to him and ended up running around saying "No baby! I'm the baby" :haha: But he did come around when he settled a bit - he ended up pointing to my belly, saying baby, hugging my belly, and I do think he *sort of* understands & is happy. DD is SO psyched though, she makes up for it all! Even this morning, when I woke her up, she immediate said, "We're having a baby!" :cloud9:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh wow! Massive congratulations! What a lovely reaction from dd! And DS is still quite young... it’s a strange thing to understand.

Well I’m currently in the waiting room waiting for my scan still. Arghhhhh!


----------



## wifeybby

Hi girls! Can I join? :blush:

Due June 3rd. Baby keeps measuring ahead though so we may end up with a May flower ;) but who knows. Original DD was June 10th. This is my second pregnancy, my first little girl was miscarried at 8.5 weeks, due to Turners Syndrome. We miss her dearly, and are thankful and excited for another chance. We had NIPT done throughout counsyl, this baby is genetically normal and low risk, and a girl! :pink: I’ve spent first tri worrying myself to no end about another MMC. We had our 12 week scan yesterday and she looks great, so I feel ready to take the leap!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@wifeybby im sorry to hear of your previous loss but massive congratulations on this baby girl and all looking good. Amazing!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mummy - Thank you!!

Wifey - Welcome! So sorry about your DD :hugs: Glad to have you join us with your new pregnancy! Congrats on a girl & low risk testing! <3


----------



## mkyerby16

Ah Bella that's so sweet! We're taking DS to our 12 week scan on Dec 7th since we've already seen good heartbeat at the 8 week one. Anything can happen of course, but we'll just hope all is ok


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks mkyerby! I'm jelly - we're not allowed to have children in the scan room at my practice. My kids can obviously see pics that they give me but that's about it. I hope your DS gets a kick out of seeing your LO on the screen! <3


----------



## Loz56

:hi:Hi I’m Lauren and I’m due the 23rd of June!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Loz56 hello! Nice of you to join!

Well ladies we have a baby! But it would turn out this little monster is measuring a whole week and a day bigger.... so it actually puts my due date to 29th may! My babies have always been late so I’d like to stay with you June ladies!!! Well I’m hoping to be late as my DD1 has a birthday on 25th may and seeing as DS1 and DD2 have birthdays 2 days apart I’m hoping I’ll be late!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Loz56 hello! Nice of you to join!

Well ladies we have a baby! But it would turn out this little monster is measuring a whole week and a day bigger.... so it actually puts my due date to 29th may! I’ve always been late so I’d like to stay with you June ladies!!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

wifeybby said:


> Hi girls! Can I join? :blush:
> 
> Due June 3rd. Baby keeps measuring ahead though so we may end up with a May flower ;) but who knows. Original DD was June 10th. This is my second pregnancy, my first little girl was miscarried at 8.5 weeks, due to Turners Syndrome. We miss her dearly, and are thankful and excited for another chance. We had NIPT done throughout counsyl, this baby is genetically normal and low risk, and a girl! :pink: I’ve spent first tri worrying myself to no end about another MMC. We had our 12 week scan yesterday and she looks great, so I feel ready to take the leap!

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss but I'm so glad you are here with us now! Congrats on your girl! We have the same EDD and we're both having girls too!! I added your EDD, name and baby's gender to the 1st post. Welcome! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Loz56 said:


> :hi:Hi I’m Lauren and I’m due the 23rd of June!

Welcome!! I added your name and EDD to our 1st post! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@BellaRosa8302 - So sweet how excited your DD and DS are! <3

@Mummy2Corban - Of course you should stay here with us! I updated your EDD on the 1st post. Are you still planning to stay team yellow?


----------



## sarah34

Yay for all the scans and good news ladies :) 

I have my scan on Thursday, so excited!! I can’t wait to announce to ds that he is going to be a big brother!! 

I had this awful fear (that I am trying to push to the back of my mind!) that something is going to be wrong xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yes still team yellow!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hey everyone! Lots of scan and news exciting!
I’ve finally got round to making a booking appointment lol! This Friday, then hopefully get scan day after that. 
Nausea hasn’t affected me since Thursday! I really hope it’s finished for good. Still tired and emotional but feeling a bit more energy.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Mark&Annie isnt it nice when that feeling starts to lift! Glad you’ve got a booking in date sorted. 

Question.... when do you ladies say your in the 2nd tri? 12? 13? 14 weeks?


----------



## crusherwife44

I just googled it and the first thing that popped up was 13 to 28 weeks is second tri. Thats what ive always thought but i hear all kinda of things


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yeah I thought the same. I’m 13 weeks today.... so does that mean I’m in the 2nd tri? X


----------



## mkyerby16

I've always considered the day you turn 13 weeks as 2nd tri :?:


----------



## Babybump87

Everytime I’m pregnant I get confused with the start of each trimester . Different apps and sites say different things . I’m in the UK and according to the NHS website it’s 13 weeks . I will go with that haha


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m uk too so I’m gonna say I’m in the 2nd tri then!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

YAY @Mummy2Corban you are due one day ahead of me now lol I am so glad there was a perfectly growing baby in there and no more scary molar stuff etc! :) I see some sites saying 14 like this one and some sites say 13 but yeah I would just go with 13 as well but we will be 14 weeks in one more week so no big deal really right? :) 

AFM- I am finding out the gender next Thursday! Woot :) Kids are coming with me and hubby and that is it.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@wifeybby Welcome! So sorry to hear about your previous loss!


----------



## Shanlee16

Been following along but so busy. Glad everyone is doing well and they’re finding out the genders, and welcome to the new ladies!

Afm everything is good and I am 10 weeks today. Every day that goes by is a blessing and feels great. Glad everyone is doing well! Love reading about how you all are feeling and doing.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Happy 2nd Tri @Mummy2Corban! How exciting we're all starting to move into second tri now!! :happydance:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Question for fun and curiosity!
Can you feel your uterus yet? If I lie on my back I can feel it, hard lump in my pelvic area. Anyone else?!


----------



## sarah34

Mark&Annie said:


> Question for fun and curiosity!
> Can you feel your uterus yet? If I lie on my back I can feel it, hard lump in my pelvic area. Anyone else?!

This has been worrying me. I remember feeling it last pregnancy but I can’t remember how far along I was. The area above my pubic region feels harder but can’t feel a definite lump. Xx


----------



## crusherwife44

Ive been thinking the same thing! Ive been feeling around and for just the last couple days think i can feel it


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sooo looks like I am going to be team PINK! :) Found out today a little earlier than expected. The ultrasound tech told me to come back next week to confirm still but she said she was pretty sure.


----------



## littlejune

Hey ladies!! Welcome to the new ladies- we are glad to have you!! 

@Mark&Annie my uterus is currently huge- definitely over achieving with growth right now haha! It’s not super hard all of the time though. 

@Mummy2Corban i keep reading anything between 13-14 weeks being second tri- so I guess let’s just say we are second tri! I’m 13 weeks too and I definitely feel much better. 

@Mrs. JJ i miss wine and drinks too- I didn’t so much with my first, but I think with the holidays going on right now a drink just sounds extra good. Only six more months... #-o 

AFM- had my second check up the other day and heard baby’s hb right away! I was going to find out the gender early but my blood is too easily clotted??? Anyway- we will just have to be patient! Congrats to everyone who was able to find out though!


----------



## sarah34

Hi ladies, had our scan yesterday and all is good. Due date moved to 27 May so technically not a junebug anymore!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Sarah I’m glad all is well with bubba! I’m technically not a June bug either :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am May 30th but I figure that is close enough to being a June bug haha I am in both the May group and this one though. I just participate more here but I still read over there too.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I mean I could be early/on time so I’d be may but I’ve Always been late so I think I’ll still have a June baby.... I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Had my booking appointment today so I’m all official! Took ages as we had to fill in all the details if my other births, I guessed half of it! The midwife was lovely, totally on my wavelength about all my choices which is lovely when that happens :) All bloods etc sent off so be waiting for all those back, and then someone will call me with a date for first scan next month.


----------



## Babybump87

Congrats Hoping !! How did your kiddos react ?!


----------



## Babybump87

Nothing much going on with me. Seems like a lifetime ago I seen the midwife and got my scan letter . Anyone else still anxiously waiting their scan? .

Can’t shake this feeling of something being wrong, even though I have no reason to think this at all ! . I dunno maybe I’m just a little over worried.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 i think it’s so natural to think the worst. It’s so hard knowing your pregnant but not having a clue about what’s actually going on inside.

When did you ladies start feeling previous babies? I always welcome feeling movement feels so reassuring.

@Mark&Annie i felt my midwife appointment took ages too :haha: many a sign of too many children. Hopefully you get a scan date through quickly. Mine came the day after my booking in. Also got my combined testing results back today from bloods late on Tuesday!

I need to book in my 16 week appointment... only 3 weeks away! Feel crazy saying that. What is everyone’s next appointments? X


----------



## Mark&Annie

Think I felt mine around 14 weeks last time, can’t remember first time round! Keep thinking I feel a flutter, but so much gas going on I’m not too confident!

Think it’s normal to worry at this stage, when you can’t feel it yet and the nausea disappears. It’s a limbo stage for me.


----------



## mkyerby16

I felt flutters at 14 weeks with my first. I can't wait for that again! ....except when it got to the end and every time he moved I felt like he was going to burst through my skin and it felt awful :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I think the earliest for me was 16 weeks! With my second it was after 20 weeks as I had an anterior placenta. I can’t wait till you can see/feel baby on the outside so the children can feel x


----------



## mkyerby16

I know! I'm so excited to see how my son reacts/if he'll be into it and asking to feel baby or not care.


----------



## DaTucker

That's what I'm curious about too, how my 4 year old will react about actually being able to feel a baby kick from inside his mommy's tummy. I'm definitely videoing that firdt reaction lol


----------



## DaTucker

Have any of you using an st home Doppler gotten a heart beat at 9 weeks? Mine is just staring at me, begging me to use it lol.


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks for the reassurance ladies. 

I am also wondering how mine will react to seeing / feeling the baby move .DD1 was too young to understand when I was pregnant with DD2. 

I’ve got a Home Doppler but not used to yet.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I only had a Doppler with my second and I found her fairly early on mainly due to having a few early internal scans that I realised the scanning wand thing was in a certain direction so found her that way.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I found baby's heartbeat on the home doppler at 10 weeks 2 days and have heard it every day since. I am pretty sure I am feeling baby move now last two days but only once and it feels like butterfly flutters. LOVE it! This is my 3rd though so I hear you can feel them sooner each time. 

@Babybump87 -We didn't tell the kiddos the gender yet. We will let them find out at the gender scan this Thursday. We want it confirmed before we announce it anyways in case it turns out not to be a girl lol!


----------



## Babybump87

Ohh right that’s cool I’m sure they will be super excited either way!! Oh gosh I know imagine being told the wrong sex ! My sister got told she was having a boy and a emergency scan at 33 weeks revealed a girl.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I have a doppler. I've been trying every few days, but so far, nothing yet. When it was delivered during my last pregnancy, I was 11w4d and I found it pretty easily. So, I'm just gonna keep trying and hopefully I'll hear something soon. I hate this limbo between scans when you can't find the HB yourself. I'm fairly certain I can feel how solid my uterus is though. Not with my hands, just internally.

So, I was gonna take a blood sample for the SneakPeak test tonight, but I forgot it at my house. So, I guess I'll do it tomorrow. I hope it won't take too long for results. Canada has been having rotating mail strikes, so everything is being delayed.

In other news, I think my pg-related carpal tunnel may be starting to come back and the plantar fasciitis in my right heel heas really been acting up. 

Also, have any of you been told to take two 81mg Asprins every day from weeks 12-36? My MW says this is a new thing pg women are doing.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@PrettyInInk42 I was not told to take Aspirin but I have had only one actual OB appt at 6 weeks 4 days. I am 14 weeks this Thursday lol. Maybe I missed some info but I think it would be something they mentioned the first appt if they wanted me too? Good luck with the doppler. I am thinking I soon won't be able to find her heart beat at home because she is moving closer each day to my tummy fat lol. Once she gets into that fatty area I do not think I will find her anymore on my own but we shall see..


----------



## Shanlee16

I can definitely feel my uterus (at 10w5d) and can feel that baby has been laying on my left side. They get all pushed up towards the front of my body and it’s so hard in that one location. It’s such an amazing feeling and I didn’t think I would feel them this early as with my daughter I didn’t start feeling anything until at least 20 weeks. I love this experience this second time around. 

I had a scan on Saturday at the emergency room as I was severely dehydrated and needed fluids. Baby was doing great, HB was 160 and I even got to see her move! At my first scan they set my dd at June 19, but at this scan it moved up to the 14th, so I’m excited to see how baby continues to measure as we go along. It was such a scary day with a great ending. 

I also have a question for you ladies with at home Doppler’s, which brand did you use? DH and I would like to buy one online and would like to know which is best. So if anyone has any suggestions they are greatly welcomed. 

Hope you all are doing great and I love reading the updates with everyone!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Shanlee16 I have a Contec doppler 3MHZ and it works great. I only spent 35 bucks on it I believe and it was normally 99 per Groupon. I was going to get the Sonoline B which also had great reviews and is another one you could look into. I believe Sonoline was more sensitive at 4MHZ.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Shanlee16 so sorry you ended up in hospital. How are you feeling now? Glad you got to see bubba though! Cute little scan picture!


----------



## DaTucker

Had my last RE appointment today! Got to see baby bouncing around like crazy. I'm 9+4 but he's measuring 10+1... he better slow that down, no wonder my ms has been so bad lol.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

My DD is June 2nd, but I have a feeling I'll have a May munchkin, too... I had my daughter on her due date, my son 2.5 weeks early, and (assume) I'll probably go early this time too? We'll see, of course! Just hoping I don't have this one ON June 2nd... because it's my daughter's dance recital day :cry: 

13 +1 here! DEF showing (even DH said so). Excited to be in 2nd tri! :D


----------



## Mark&Annie

Waaaaaaa I just want to poop properly!! Having issues, not fun! Don’t feel sick now, yay!
Waiting for my scan date, impatiently!
Then I can tell my kids, and inlaws (not looking forward to that) and my employer.

@PrettyInInk42 i was told to avoid aspirin too


----------



## Shanlee16

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Shanlee16 so sorry you ended up in hospital. How are you feeling now? Glad you got to see bubba though! Cute little scan picture!

I am feeling much better! I was pretty dehydrated but got some fluids and they put me right on track again. 

Hoping- thank you I will look into those for sure. I just want to make sure I don’t spend the money on a piece of junk, ya know? 

Mark&- I am right there with ya sister. I can’t seem to have a normal BM for the life of me! I’m so tired of it. I didn’t experience any of this with DD. 

Bella-I am showing too and although I joke with DH about being fat I am secretly super excited!


----------



## mkyerby16

Is it even possible to be carrying high vs low at this point? I know baby is so so tiny at 10 weeks, but my mom and I were talking about my belly and she was saying it looks bigger every time she sees me (it does! Lol) I'm definitely showing already. I showed early with my son too, but I remember by this point none of my pants (with zippers/buttons) fit anymore and I had to use a hair tie through the button loop till I got maternity jeans, but this time even though I have a belly my pants are still fitting and we concluded its bc my belly is above my pants. I carried my son so low, but feel like my belly is higher so far this time.


I posted belly pics in my journal :blush:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@DaTucker what lovely news on your scan. My little monkey measured 1 week and 1 day ahead! Haha! Kinda nice being put ahead a little though don’t you think???

@BellaRosa8302 i was hoping to be due later as my DD1 has a birthday 25th may and I’m due 29th may. I already have 2 that have birthdays 2 days apart in November. I’ve always been late so let’s hope for a repeat! Fingers crossed you don’t pop on the 2nd... keep those legs crossed!

@Mark&Annie im sorry about the poop situation.... I’m in a similar boat. I think I need to go then nothing! Argh!!!!!!!!! So frustrating. Good news on not feeling sick though. Hopefully you get a scan date through soon! So annoying waiting!!! What do you think your in-laws will say? I can’t wait to tell the kiddies!!!!! 

I can suck all my belly in so I think the bump I have is just because of previous babies!!!!!!! I do look forward to a real bump


----------



## Babybump87

I can still suck my stomach in too lol . Although it’s getting harder. My nausea seems to have stopped and the gagging has got much better but jeesh I am starving at night around 8/9 pm. 

My sister has a re assurance scan on Thursday . She will be 9 weeks. Hope it’s good news for her after MC earlier this year .


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh all crossed for your sister! A scan after a loss is so nerve wracking... I hope all is well for her! 

My positive note is that my boobs have filled out a bit (I’m small chested and after breastfeeding 4 babies they were looking a bit sad) yay to growing boobs!!!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

lol! yes Yay to growing boobs! My hip pain is getting pretty intense. I can't believe it is happening this early. I know baby is on the right and that is where I am having the pain but geez at night all I can do is lay down. :( I hope I find away to relieve this I can't even imagine how bad it will be when I am actually bigger!


----------



## DaTucker

@Mummy2Corban yes it does feel good to be put ahead! My first pregnancy ended premature so I'm not expecting to make it to my due date anyway, so I'm hoping if this little one keeps measuring ahead and also comes early, he'll be stronger!


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Mummy .

Hoping - have you got a pregnancy pillow or support band yet . Or if not put a soft pillow under your hip . Maybe one of those would help . I had Pelvic Girdle Pain (I think it’s called that now instead of SPD) with DD2 oh it was the worst pain ever . Really hope I don’t get it this time around .


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Babybump87 -I had it with DD1 but more towards like 20 something weeks until the end but all the docs just told me the severe pain was normal and I didn't know any better. with DS I didn't get it but he sat up higher like a basketball so I think that is why. This one is supposedly a girl which I will reconfirm tomorrow so it makes sense I am going to hurt again cuz she will be low plus pregnancy #3. I need to get a full body pregnancy pillow. I got a prenatal massage last night and she commented how tight my poor glutes and hips were. I feel better today so far :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

My boobs are filling out a bit too, I’m really small chested so it’s always nice!

I’m sure I felt a few flutters today, so sure! Eeek!!


----------



## crusherwife44

I was soooo nervous for my first appt today. BUT we have a healthy baby!!


----------



## DaTucker

So cute, crusher!!


----------



## crusherwife44

Thanks. Little thing kept hopping around but coveringthe face the whole time


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@crusherwife44 amazing!


----------



## Babybump87

@ Hoping - hopefully it won’t be as bad this time around ! The pillow should help ease some of the pain . The massage sounds amazing . Good luck for your scan ! 


@ Crusher , aww that’s amazing !!


----------



## Babybump87

Seriously sciatic pain this early ??? The bottom of my back is sore but the worst part is the pain in my left butt cheek wow it’s throbbing !! Any ideas to help ?


----------



## emzeebob

Sorry for tmi. But discharge, I feel so wet all the time and have to change my pants. Did t have this with my previous pregnancies


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

That’s what I have @Babybump87 pain in the butt lol seriously. The muscle feels so tight! 

It has been confirmed! We are having baby girl Breelyn Mackenzie.


----------



## crusherwife44

Yay for baby girl!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Eeek! Loving the scan pics ladies! LOs are really starting to look like proper little babies! <3 <3 <3

I def feel like I'm carrying high... which I know sounds weird because they're still SO little.... but IDK, that's the way my belly is looking! :shrug:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

The scan pictures are just amazing!!!!

@Hoping4numbr3 yay to having it confirmed and lovely name! 

@emzeebob im feeling you on that one! I use pantyliners. 

Has anyone else got a list of names?! I’m just so stuck!!!!! I find choosing names hard specially with having to pick out a pink name and a blue name!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I do not have a list of names we just liked two. Gavin Owen for a boy (Hubby picked Gavin but I didn't love it 100% but I would have been okay with it) and Breelyn Mackenzie for a girl lol.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

That’s awesome that you liked those names. My SIL who isn’t pregnant already has a list for her next one!!!! I just don’t know!!!!!! Same with a middle name??? I think once I’ve had the 20 week scan and know baby is ok then I’ll start thinking properly about it x


----------



## emzeebob

If it's a boy he will.be called.chester 

Girls we are stuck we have loads

Evie 
Darcy 
Baylee 
And many more we are very undecided but I think it's a boy anyway


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I didn't name my first kiddo until day after birth lol. She was known as Baby Girl G for the first day which the G was my last name. lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Congrats on the girl, Hoping.

I've been having back/butt pain too. Hopefully it means I'm still pg though. Still not finding the hb on Doppler yet. :/

In terms of names, we haven't officially discussed much. I did a SneakPeek test and just sent it off yesterday, so now we just gotta wait for the result (and probably take it with a grain of salt). Some of the runner up names for DS were Matthew, Auston, and Liam (William). Of those, Matthew would be my first choice with one of his middle names being Werner (my late dad). For a girl, I've always wanted Emma, but SO doesn't like it; he thinks it's an old name. He said the closest he'd be ok with is Emily and he'd call her Lee for short. So, I'm gonna counter offer with Emmalee, so we can each call her what we want. And for middle names I'd want Lynn (my mom's middle name) and Morgen (the German word for morning).


----------



## mkyerby16

What a beautiful scan Hoping!! Congrats on the sweet pink bundle.

Emzee I feel you on the discharge, but I had it with my DS too.

I have sciatic pain too! Mines like an electric shock through my right butt cheek.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Everyone! :)


----------



## DaTucker

We're doing E names, Evelyn Noelle for a girl and Emmet (undecided middle name) for a boy. We've told a few people and every single person has had their own name suggestions..."Ohhhh, Evelyn? Well how about Esther or Elizabeth or Emma? Emmet? What about Elijah..." Like, no. I know what names I want. Leave me alone.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh that’s so frustrating! My mum usually does that when we suggest a name we like. She’s like what about these names instead!!!!! NOOOO! :haha:


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> That’s what I have @Babybump87 pain in the butt lol seriously. The muscle feels so tight!
> 
> It has been confirmed! We are having baby girl Breelyn Mackenzie.
> 
> View attachment 1049233

I’m definitely with ya on the butt pain !!


Congrats on baby girl !! Lovely scan pic and name too !!


----------



## Babybump87

Both my girls didn’t have a name until 2 days and a day after their births ! If this baby is a girl we will be totally stuck for names but it will be ending in A . Mine and DDs names end with a A lol. I do like Isabella or just Bella for short . 

Boy we have had one set in stone since pregnant with DD1 !


----------



## BellaRosa8302

If it's a boy, we'll probably name him Lucas. I'm not sure on a middle name yet though. 

As for a girl, we have a list... and I'm not 100% on any of them. Here are some we are considering: Ava, Natalie, Liliana (Lily), Alexandria (Lexi), Charlotte, Chelsea, Aria, Emilia (Emi), or Emma. :shrug: I'd love the middle name Rose for a girl.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Not sure on any boy names, I have a few girl names but I’ve never managed to name a child before they were born so I’m not hopeful! 
Got my scan date, 5th Dec - but at bloody 7pm!! Who does that?!


----------



## emzeebob

Such beautiful name's can't wait to put them to baby faces 

So had a Drs app this afternoon as been starting to itch all over.and it's getting worse to the point I can't sleep, it's all over its vile. 

Dr doesn't think it's to do with my liver as it's.very rare in early pregnancy but doing bloods any way. He thinks I'm having a reaction to my pregnancy, fantastic! Things we go through, I have extremely dry skin so I've got to take piriton for the 1st and 2nd tri and 3x a day I have special cream. Lovely! 

Hope everyone is good, I'm.still waiting for my scan date to come through hope it's before crimbo


----------



## Mummy2Corban

What lovely names ladies! And I agree can’t wait to see the little faces that will have these names! We have managed to settle on a name so all babies have had a name near on straight away but it’s just the run up to that!!!

@Mark&Annie as if it’s so late!!!!! 

@emzeebob has the cream helped? Or piriton?


----------



## alison29

Hi, 
Can I join you guys? I am 12 weeks 4 days. 
I didn’t know I was pregnant until I was already 8 weeks along. I have been chatting with the July group but now was now wondering about some things that really are later weeks related.

So I have seen some of your posts and it’s exciting some already are thinking of names!

Anyway, has anyone gained weight yet? I have been super hungry and eating what I feel but low and behold the scale told me I gained 5 lbs already! I have been super lucky and not much sickness to speak of.
Also, I read a post about increased discharge by chance do any if you have a bit of spotting mixed with that? I did an excercise class that has a ton of squats and after that it was pretty evident (sorry to jump in with tmi post). My dr said spotting unless like a period is ok but I wonder should I stop doing things that cause this? I don’t see dr til dec 11 so maybe I should call the nurse. What do you ladies think? Would u stop?


----------



## wifeybby

Hey girls!

Sorry for the butt pains! Ahh! I don't have any advice, but I hope Google or your nurses can help. :hugs:

I love all the names! Very beautiful. I have a name picked but we won’t be revealing it until after birth. I have a feeling our families won’t care much for it, but it just feels right and I know it’s her name. Just a strong gut feeling that’s who she is. I love it.

Welcome, alison! Finding out you are further along than expected is nice, isn't it? My LO has been measuring ahead at every visit, she's gained a week or so total ahead of what I was! Like, at 8.5 weeks she was 9+, at 10 weeks she was 10.5+.. I've loved it lol less time to worry. As for the spotting, I think I would stop - just because I would assume it must be irritating something. I doubt it is harmful to baby or has any effect on them, but maybe its irritating your cervix? I would at least do it less frequently. That's my opinion though, do check with your nurse and see what they say! :) 

So I'm 14 weeks now. Starting to feel a lot better, but I did find comfort that everything was okay in my symptoms. I've read everywhere it's normal for symptoms to diminish around now as hormones/hcg has leveled out, the placenta has taken over, etc. BUT - of course I still worry. We get to go see baby girl again on Tuesday. Can't wait! Hope she's thriving and doing perfectly.


----------



## alison29

wifeybby said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Sorry for the butt pains! Ahh! I don't have any advice, but I hope Google or your nurses can help. :hugs:
> 
> I love all the names! Very beautiful. I have a name picked but we won’t be revealing it until after birth. I have a feeling our families won’t care much for it, but it just feels right and I know it’s her name. Just a strong gut feeling that’s who she is. I love it.
> 
> Welcome, alison! Finding out you are further along than expected is nice, isn't it? My LO has been measuring ahead at every visit, she's gained a week or so total ahead of what I was! Like, at 8.5 weeks she was 9+, at 10 weeks she was 10.5+.. I've loved it lol less time to worry. As for the spotting, I think I would stop - just because I would assume it must be irritating something. I doubt it is harmful to baby or has any effect on them, but maybe its irritating your cervix? I would at least do it less frequently. That's my opinion though, do check with your nurse and see what they say! :)
> 
> So I'm 14 weeks now. Starting to feel a lot better, but I did find comfort that everything was okay in my symptoms. I've read everywhere it's normal for symptoms to diminish around now as hormones/hcg has leveled out, the placenta has taken over, etc. BUT - of course I still worry. We get to go see baby girl again on Tuesday. Can't wait! Hope she's thriving and doing perfectly.

Aw that’s so exciting another scan and it’s a girl! 
Will u post a photo of it? I Have one from 10 weeks 5 days I should upload here. I love seeing the photos. So I bet you are super excited to have a girl! r

How much has your bump grown? I am showing to myself at least! But this is my second pregnancy. How about you? I do think stomach sticks out much easier this time. That’s fantastic LO is growing so quickly she is doing so well must be comforting.

I do think your right and I will stop doing the squats is irritating something for sure. 

I am taking baby aspirin because I had a history of preeclampsia which maybe that causes easier spotting ? idk .I ll let you know what happens when I call.


----------



## Babybump87

Welcome Alison ! Finding out at 8 weeks must have been great surprise ! 

Good luck for your scan Wifey ! 

Countdown is on for my 12 week scan, though by my calculations I will be one day short of 13 weeks .8 days to go anyhow! This week will go super quick . DD1s school nativity , DD2s birthday , DD2 starts nursery (feeling emotional about this even though she is so ready to go but she has never been away from me !). Going to go Christmas shopping too ! . 
Anyone else got their first scan next week ?


----------



## Babybump87

Ok maybe I am going crazy here but when I lay down flat now and again I can feel a kinda rolling sensation on my lower left abdomen area!? . It’s not gas or indigestion ? Anyone felt baby this early ?

Crazy lady today ?:shock: Lol


----------



## Mark&Annie

12 weeks today! Scan on Wednesday, starting to feel nervous, please be ok baby!!!


----------



## wifeybby

It’ll be great, M&A! Think positive, and keep us posted. Happy 12 weeks! :dance: It amazed me how much she looked like a real baby at 12 weeks, at 8 she was really a little gummy bear.

Alison, I think the asprin could have an impact. Which would be a nice easy explanation! Makes sense. I don’t think I’m showing yet? I’m a size 16 before baby so being on the chunky side before her, I think I could’ve gotten away with hiding her until Christmas (my original plan :haha: ) earlier today, I asked DH if I look pregnant yet, and he was honestly unsure how to answer! :rofl: I think he was afraid to say yes and I’d be mad/upset that I look bigger. He said he was trying to look yesterday without me noticing. I think it’s hilarious - he knows I’m a loose cannon right now! I’m excited to look obviously pregnant and not just fat.

babybump, that’s great the week will go by quickly for you. It must be very bittersweet for your littlest to go to school! Sounds like a very fun and happy week. :) I don’t think it’s too early to feel the baby for you as it’s your 3rd, but I’m no expert. All I know is that you start to feel them sooner after the first!


----------



## Babybump87

Mark&Annie said:


> 12 weeks today! Scan on Wednesday, starting to feel nervous, please be ok baby!!!

Good luck !!


----------



## Babybump87

wifeybby said:


> It’ll be great, M&A! Think positive, and keep us posted. Happy 12 weeks! :dance: It amazed me how much she looked like a real baby at 12 weeks, at 8 she was really a little gummy bear.
> 
> Alison, I think the asprin could have an impact. Which would be a nice easy explanation! Makes sense. I don’t think I’m showing yet? I’m a size 16 before baby so being on the chunky side before her, I think I could’ve gotten away with hiding her until Christmas (my original plan :haha: ) earlier today, I asked DH if I look pregnant yet, and he was honestly unsure how to answer! :rofl: I think he was afraid to say yes and I’d be mad/upset that I look bigger. He said he was trying to look yesterday without me noticing. I think it’s hilarious - he knows I’m a loose cannon right now! I’m excited to look obviously pregnant and not just fat.
> 
> babybump, that’s great the week will go by quickly for you. It must be very bittersweet for your littlest to go to school! Sounds like a very fun and happy week. :) I don’t think it’s too early to feel the baby for you as it’s your 3rd, but I’m no expert. All I know is that you start to feel them sooner after the first!

Thanks wifey ! I know I felt DD2 move at 16 weeks . DD1 was later around 20 weeks or so I think ! Yeah I’ve mixed emotions about DD2 starting nursery ! I will not have a baby around the house for a few months . Just hope she takes to it ok and there are not many tears .. from us both !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@alison29 hey! Lovely of you to join us! I’ve put on weight... even though I’m not sure how as up until the last week or so I was throwing everything up!!!!!

@wifeybby lovely that you get to see little one again tomorrow.

@Babybump87 the countdown is on! At least you’ve some stuff keeping you busy. Hopefully DD2 settles into nursery ok... seems like such a big step. 

@Mark&Annie oh I hate the wait! It’s because it feels like so much hinges on the scan. I’m sure all will be ok and bubba will be wiggling and jiggling! You’ll get your official due date too! Wonder if your due date will change?

We told the babies about the baby on Saturday (well the elf did) they are over the moon. Feels good they know! Even though I don’t really like properly sharing the news until all is confirmed baby is ok at the 20 week scan... but we couldn’t leave it any longer to tell them!!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Alison - Welcome! I've def already gained weight... maybe about 6 lbs or so. 

Mummy - So awesome that you got to tell your little ones!!! Glad they had such a great reaction for you!

AFM, I decided to try and wean off the Diclegis (anti-nausea meds). I went from 2 pills at night down to one. About 16 hours after the fact, nausea was back with a vengeance. DEF not ready for this & took the 2 pills that evening... back to being okay. Not going to be trying that again anytime soon :cry: I thought this would be gone by 14 weeks!


----------



## DaTucker

Ughhh diclegis. I can't take it but I sure wish I could! It turns me into a literal zombie, even just taking the night dose had me losing time and zoning out. I'm on zofran now and it doesn't even touch the nausea. But that diclegis sure can knock it out in a hurry!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@alison29 - Welcome! I can't math :haha: so if you tell me your EDD I'll add your name to the 1st post. :flower:

@Hoping4numbr3 - Congrats on finding out it's a little girl! I love the name! It's so fun to start putting pink/blue storks next to names on the 1st post! Can't wait to add more!

AFM - sorry I've been absent lately, work has been hell. It's going to continue to suck for a while so I'll try to check in when I can so I can update the 1st post. Have I missed any changes for anyone? Let me know! 

I'm definitely showing now though it's way more obvious on me because my usual chonky belly is being pushed out even farther than usual. Nothing fits either, had to break out maternity jeans and I'm fed up with my bra, my belly keeps pushing it up out of my shirt. I got my 1st belly rub the other day, it was really weird since I happen to know it's only 25% baby so that person was just rubbing mostly fat. :haha: Took everything I had not to jump back 2 feet. :rofl: 

14 weeks today and I have an appointment in 2 hours. I don't think the doc is planning a scan today but I hope I get lucky, I want to officially announce (like I really need to since everyone pretty much knows :haha:) but I want a good ultrasound to announce with and to make sure baby girl has all the required limbs and organs. Taking my 4-year-old with us today so fingers crossed all is well.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Mrs. JJ I hope all goes well this Arvo and you get a scan! Did your little one enjoy the appointment?

Girls I’m so sorry the meds aren’t working! Or are working but your still feeling crappy! The nausea is killer!


----------



## emzeebob

Got my dating scan through today. 27th December :) I'll.be 13w4ds though but I rang and asked.and it's because they are so fully.booked they couldn't get me in. So excited. Swear I'm feeling flutters but probably gas lol

Still on the piriton like tablets. Missed a dose last night and this morning I woke up and my skin was crawling, defo never forgetting them again. Midwife rang and wants me on am extra dose of vitamin d cos of my weight. Am guessing this a new thing as didn't need it with the boys.

Aggghhh all these scans can't wait to see.pics


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@emzeebob ahhhh a Christmas scan! I guess with Christmas coming up you’ll be busy so hopefully the time passes quickly! Your poor rash! Must be horrible


----------



## littlejune

BellaRosa8302 said:


> If it's a boy, we'll probably name him Lucas. I'm not sure on a middle name yet though.
> 
> As for a girl, we have a list... and I'm not 100% on any of them. Here are some we are considering: Ava, Natalie, Liliana (Lily), Alexandria (Lexi), Charlotte, Chelsea, Aria, Emilia (Emi), or Emma. :shrug: I'd love the middle name Rose for a girl.

We love the name Lucas for a boy too!


----------



## littlejune

Hi all! Sorry I’ve not posted in ages- just been so busy I can hardly keep my head on straight. I love all the name posts and scan posts! So exciting! We have our next apt on the 20th which will just be a tummy measure and I will be around 17 weeks. Currently about 15 weeks and was beginning to feel better until I caught a killer cold. Yuck! 

Anyway- not much else is new here- just living the preggo life one day at a time lol.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I didn't get a scan but I did ask my doc about a 3D so he is sending me to a place before my insurance changes from a PPO to an HMO next year. So Dec 26th I'll have a specialist do the anatomy scan and I'll get some 3D shots of our girl!


----------



## alison29

Mrs. JJ said:


> @alison29 - Welcome! I can't math :haha: so if you tell me your EDD I'll add your name to the 1st post. :flower:
> 
> @Hoping4numbr3 - Congrats on finding out it's a little girl! I love the name! It's so fun to start putting pink/blue storks next to names on the 1st post! Can't wait to add more!
> 
> AFM - sorry I've been absent lately, work has been hell. It's going to continue to suck for a while so I'll try to check in when I can so I can update the 1st post. Have I missed any changes for anyone? Let me know!
> 
> I'm definitely showing now though it's way more obvious on me because my usual chonky belly is being pushed out even farther than usual. Nothing fits either, had to break out maternity jeans and I'm fed up with my bra, my belly keeps pushing it up out of my shirt. I got my 1st belly rub the other day, it was really weird since I happen to know it's only 25% baby so that person was just rubbing mostly fat. :haha: Took everything I had not to jump back 2 feet. :rofl:
> 
> 14 weeks today and I have an appointment in 2 hours. I don't think the doc is planning a scan today but I hope I get lucky, I want to officially announce (like I really need to since everyone pretty much knows :haha:) but I want a good ultrasound to announce with and to make sure baby girl has all the required limbs and organs. Taking my 4-year-old with us today so fingers crossed all is well.

Hi Mrs j. That’s exciting to break out the maternity clothes! I probably will need them in a couple of weeks. My pants usually sit low on my hips so getting away with it for now. 
Will you buy new clothes? Where do you buy your maternity clothes? 

That’s exciting to bring 4 year old I was wondering when to bring my kids of course they want to go to next one but I want to be sure it will go well also. My next one is dec 11
How did it go today?

I estimates my due date to be June 12. So 12 weeks 6 days tomorrow. Thanks for adding me!


----------



## alison29

Forgot to update but wanted to post this in case it happened to someone else. So Dh and I dtd sat morning and I had bleeding until this morning (with small clots) I called nurse and she said it Was normal and not to worry. It was scary and really depressing when it kept going on for so long.


----------



## crusherwife44

I forgot to say after my scan my duedate is june 9th. My miscarriage this year was june 8. Kinda crazy.
Im in maternity pants some days. 
Since i was scared this time around i stopped running and working out as soon as i found out. And ive gained 10 pounds! So ive started walking and lifting again. Ordered some pregnancy workout leggings too!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I need to start working out again as well! I haven't gained much only like 1 lb since the first appt at 6 weeks 4 days and I am 15 weeks this week but I was already heavier than I would like when I got pregnant. The midwife I met was like "Sooo um with the BMI you are at I am advising 25 lb weight gain" which is like the average weight gain most docs want most people to gain unless you are underweight but the way she said it and didn't really look at me made me feel really fat. I am slightly overweight according to my BMI but geez that appt didn't make me feel great!


----------



## alison29

crusherwife44 said:


> I forgot to say after my scan my duedate is june 9th. My miscarriage this year was june 8. Kinda crazy.
> Im in maternity pants some days.
> Since i was scared this time around i stopped running and working out as soon as i found out. And ive gained 10 pounds! So ive started walking and lifting again. Ordered some pregnancy workout leggings too!

What kind of weights do you do? I did some arms last night. What leg excercises do u feel comfortable with?
I don’t know if I already mentioned it but I have gained 5 lbs so far


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I totally had the zombie-like reaction to Diclegis too.... but after a couple of weeks it wore off. Even at the beginning, I was still nauseous with it, but it was better than being without it. Now I feel normal (other than when I try to go off it, of course!) :haha:


----------



## crusherwife44

Alison not pregnant i would lift heavy. But taking those 13 weeks off im weak and dont want to push it. So yesterday i did shoulders after walking a small incline for 30 minutes and this morning the walking plus legs. I sat on the leg press and did like 3 with no weight added to the machine and didnt feel comfortable. I just did squats, side lunges, and uhh forgot what they are called.. On your hands andknees kicking back? Oh and some side leg raises. So started with bodyweight. I have gained 10 at 13 weeks but i ate constantly to not throw up. What about you?


----------



## DaTucker

Asking for a friend who is roughly 7 weeks. I know spotting is normal, but did any of you ladies who spotted have a little red and pink show up and be nothing? She has an appointment early tomorrow morning but of course we're worried.


----------



## mkyerby16

DaTucker said:


> Asking for a friend who is roughly 7 weeks. I know spotting is normal, but did any of you ladies who spotted have a little red and pink show up and be nothing? She has an appointment early tomorrow morning but of course we're worried.


Mine at 8 weeks was more red like the start of a period from maybe 10pm then all through the night plus more spotting after an internal ultrasound & exam. Turned out to be a subchorionic hemorrhage which they said was normal and not to worry about it.


----------



## elmum

DaTucker, I did, around 5 weeks. They ended up seeing a polyp and it went away after that. I had some brown, red and pink spotting. Nothing heavy and nothing requiring a liner.

AFM, I’m 14 weeks tomorrow and feeling much better. Belly is big and very obvious. We haven’t announced on social media and won’t until our holiday cards are delivered. We are announcing to friends and family with our cards. Anyone who has seen me in person already knows! No surprises around here.
We told our four older kids over thanksgiving break. They are so excited. And can’t wait to be big helpers. Our youngest will be 8 and oldest 14 when this LO is born! 
Hope those who aren’t feeling well, feel better soon!!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@alison29 - Ok, got you added to our 1st post!

I probably won't buy too much more maternity clothes, I have my jeans and a couple skirts (from the Motherhood store) and shirts (Old Navy) left over from my previous pregnancy. Otherwise my maxi skirts and dresses and leggings should continue to fit for the rest of pregnancy.

Appt went well, it was about 5 mins long, listened to the heartbeat and that was about it. Kiddo was good but didn't seem very impressed by the heartbeat but when we got home I could hear him singing to himself about "little sister" so I think it left an impression. <3

Sorry to hear about the bleeding, that would be scary! Hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@crusherwife44 - I want to get back to lifting too. Now that I'm feeling good and as soon as work slows down I can start working out again. Same problem for me though, it's been so long I'll have to go back to just lifting the empty bar for at least some lifts. I haven't gained any weight yet but I know I lost my gains and replaced it with more fat. :sad2:


----------



## helensamantha

Good evening ladies! So I haven’t been on here at all for a little while and I haven’t caught up with anything.....
But I had my dating scan today, changed my EDD ever so slightly to 11th June, and I measured at 13+1!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

helens - :cloud9: Beautiful scan pic! 

Mrs.JJ - I hear you on the maternity clothes - DH got mine down from the attic. I was pregnant with DD in 2012 & DS in 2015.... so I've found my style has def changed a bit since then! In need of some new stuff unfortunately!


----------



## alison29

crusherwife44 said:


> Alison not pregnant i would lift heavy. But taking those 13 weeks off im weak and dont want to push it. So yesterday i did shoulders after walking a small incline for 30 minutes and this morning the walking plus legs. I sat on the leg press and did like 3 with no weight added to the machine and didnt feel comfortable. I just did squats, side lunges, and uhh forgot what they are called.. On your hands andknees kicking back? Oh and some side leg raises. So started with bodyweight. I have gained 10 at 13 weeks but i ate constantly to not throw up. What about you?[/QUOTE


----------



## alison29

DaTucker said:


> Asking for a friend who is roughly 7 weeks. I know spotting is normal, but did any of you ladies who spotted have a little red and pink show up and be nothing? She has an appointment early tomorrow morning but of course we're worried.

Hi just got back from dr. Had bleeding since Saturday plus some pains last night. So they did ultrasound today and baby is find measuring on time 13 weeks hb 168.
I had bright red and last night it was a lot. Dr said maybe it was a small tear on edge of placenta and excercises and sex this weekend cause it to come out. She said to lay off excercises and sex til it stops. Cervix look a little irritated but ok?? Kind of a mystery here is my photo it’s not very good but nonetheless


----------



## alison29

crusherwife44 said:


> Alison not pregnant i would lift heavy. But taking those 13 weeks off im weak and dont want to push it. So yesterday i did shoulders after walking a small incline for 30 minutes and this morning the walking plus legs. I sat on the leg press and did like 3 with no weight added to the machine and didnt feel comfortable. I just did squats, side lunges, and uhh forgot what they are called.. On your hands andknees kicking back? Oh and some side leg raises. So started with bodyweight. I have gained 10 at 13 weeks but i ate constantly to not throw up. What about you?

After my appointment today I think I will stay away from legs for awhile because bleeding is so scary. I’ll walk and do arms. I may copy you and do inclined treadmill! Thanks for letting me know what u do.


----------



## crusherwife44

Alison heck ya! If i were to see blood id probably go right back to laying on the couch when not at work. Im very sore from legs the other night. Pretty sure i lost all muscle. 
Mrsjj i WISH i havent gained any! Lol i gained 50 with each boy. Lost the firsts weight immediately cuz i was 21 lol second i worked hard to lose it and never lost the last 10. But i am military so have to stay below a certain number. Just wanted to feel sexy pregnant this time. I just feel fat


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hey all! Lush seeing the thread fill up with scan pics! <3

Here’s mine! So relieved it’s in there and ok! 12+5 due 14th June so slightly ahead of my guess!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@alison29 so scary having a bleed but yay to the scan looking good! Yay little bubba!

@Mark&Annie another lovely scan! So pleased all was ok and bubba looked good. Did you get your 20 week one booked?


----------



## Mark&Annie

No not yet! I have to phone today, it was late so the reception staff had gone home! At least it meant it was quiet


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ah that’s a shame but good it was quiet!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Cute scans!! 

Ali- Sorry about the bleed glad everything is okay!


----------



## wifeybby

Hey girls!

My scan on Tuesday went perfectly. I was overwhelmed emotionally so I didn’t ask any questions, but I go back on the 18th for thyroid bloodwork and I’ll ask my questions then. OB said she’s perfect, no concerns. It was a nice long scan, I saw her face, fingers, toes, she was waving at me! It was so adorable. I didn’t get good photos, I asked for extra photos and apparently she thought that meant 4 pics on one little photo. I was bummed, but what I got to watch on screen was so amazing.

My next scan is Jan. 8th. Feels so far away! If they’re not too busy on the 18th I’m going to see if they can sneak me in for a little peek and ask for more photos. Wish me luck, lol!

Are you guys buying baby things yet?! I can’t help but not to!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ahh fantastic wifeybby! I had a mooch about the shops today, so much lush stuff, but I think I have to wait for 20weeks, to know the gender before I get anything :D


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@wifeybby so lovely to hear about your scan. Hopefully you’ll get squeezed in next time to get some more pictures. So much cute baby stuff about! We are team yellow so i only buy a few things to get us through the first few days. As for a cot and pushchair I’ll wait till closer to the time because of space! Super exciting times xx


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I've only bought one Christmas dress so far for next year because it was just the cutest thing ever. But I also have 2 bathing suits that I bought when I was pregnant with my son and came across a clearance rack before we knew he was a boy.


----------



## DaTucker

I have been soooo tempted to buy girl things bc I have 2 boys already... fostered 5 boys in the past 2 years... I'm surrounded by all boys and boy things and I want a girl soooo bad that I've convinced myself I'm having a girl lol. I'll see something cute and tell myself. "Get it now, you can always sell it later if you have another boy." I've been strong so far, hopefully we'll find out the gender in January, I can make it that far!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Awwww DaTucker - Hope you get your girl! <3


----------



## alison29

wifeybby said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> My scan on Tuesday went perfectly. I was overwhelmed emotionally so I didn’t ask any questions, but I go back on the 18th for thyroid bloodwork and I’ll ask my questions then. OB said she’s perfect, no concerns. It was a nice long scan, I saw her face, fingers, toes, she was waving at me! It was so adorable. I didn’t get good photos, I asked for extra photos and apparently she thought that meant 4 pics on one little photo. I was bummed, but what I got to watch on screen was so amazing.
> 
> My next scan is Jan. 8th. Feels so far away! If they’re not too busy on the 18th I’m going to see if they can sneak me in for a little peek and ask for more photos. Wish me luck, lol!
> 
> Are you guys buying baby things yet?! I can’t help but not to!

Sounds like a lovely scan! I hope you get great pics soon


----------



## Mark&Annie

Booked my next scan for 20weeks - 25th January soooo long! Wahhh!


----------



## Babybump87

Glad all your scans went well !!
Monday is mine ! I will probably start picking baby items up after Christmas.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Anyone feeling any movements yet? They say you feel them sooner with subsequent pregnancies. Sometimes I *think* I feel a little something but who knows... could be anything. Seems so weird to me that there's an apple-sized living being inside me and I can't even feel it. :wacko: My only indication is I keep getting fatter and I'm not allowed to drink. Pregnancy feels so surreal and abstract until you can finally feel baby.


----------



## Babybump87

Mrs. JJ said:


> Anyone feeling any movements yet? They say you feel them sooner with subsequent pregnancies. Sometimes I *think* I feel a little something but who knows... could be anything. Seems so weird to me that there's an apple-sized living being inside me and I can't even feel it. :wacko: My only indication is I keep getting fatter and I'm not allowed to drink. Pregnancy feels so surreal and abstract until you can finally feel baby.

Totally agree with you ! I sometimes forget that I am actually pregnant ! I don’t think it’s truely hit home yet .. that will come on Monday ! 

I’ve also had a rolling sensation on my left abdomen area since last week. Just felt it two or three times over the course or this week. Thought I was crazy at first ha but who knows !


----------



## crusherwife44

Mrsjj the other night when i went to bed i really think i felt baby rollin. Kept lightly pushin down there and then lay still and a roll. Just a couple times. Tried again last night but nothing. That was the only time so far lol.


----------



## mkyerby16

Today was my 12 week NT screening. Won't know blood results yet, but they said everything on the ultrasound was great! We took our DS and he loved it! Heartrate was 157bpm which is exactly what DS's was at 12 weeks. For some reason it still feels surreal. I felt a few random flutters but I keep telling myself it's way too early to be baby. I started feeling DS at 14 weeks though. Baby was sticking its tongue out :haha:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

How cute that you got a scan of baby being cheeky!


----------



## DaTucker

So all of you that have mentioned already feeling baby... I'm only 11 weeks but last scan I was measuring about a week ahead, so baby is 12 weeks. I swear I've been feeling him. I thought it was maybe gas at first but it's always in the same spot, a slow pressure, then release. Or sometimes it's just a solid pressure for a while on the side baby has been scanning on (my right side). I felt a really abrupt "movement" in the same exact spot and that's what really made me think it might be baby. Surely gas wouldn't be in the same exact spot every time and at times hold there then slowly release. But maybe it can do that? Idk. I'm not a gassy person so idk it's norms :haha: Is that what those of you who think you've felt baby have been feeling? I'll feel dumb if I ever figure out it's not the baby lol.


----------



## emzeebob

I'm feeling a but sorry for my self. Never have I felt so ill in my life :( still itching not as bad but it's still there,

Morning sickness where I could only keep bits and bobs down has gotten worse. I haven't kept anything down in 3 days but ice cold water. Today I wake up and can't even keep water down. Got emergency Drs at 340. I'm starving my belly is rumbling. Nausea is all the time

Was never this bad with my boys. Feel really bad to say this I'm hoping it's a girl as hubby and me made the decision we would keep going till we had one. But if it's a girl we would stop. I feel selfish but don't think I could do this again. Sorry for the sad post no where else to vent


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@mkyerby16 that has got to be the cheekiest baby!!! 

I think I may have felt the tiniest flutters low down. Only in the evening when I’m laying still in bed. I dunno! 

@emzeebob oh honey I’m sorry your feeling so rubbish. I struggled for weeks with nausea and throwing up. Breakfast stayed down but nothing else. I found ice water and chewing gum helped a bit. I must say that I’m starting to come out the other end now but about 2-3 weeks ago it really ramped up for a week or so but after that week it started calming down. Hopefully the dr can help. It’s a really difficult time. I must say I threw up and felt terrible for much longer with both my girls so maybe you do have a pink bump? Are you finding out babies sex?


----------



## emzeebob

Been admitted.to hospital. They asked.me.to have a sip of ice water. 10 minister that came back up :( had an anti sickness injection in my.bum lol going to have a drip.with fluids while I wait for another Dr. But they said I have some called hyperemeris gradsomething


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@emzeebob Oh no. hyperemesis gravidarum is severe morning sickness. I am sorry you are experiencing this! Did you have that with your other pregnancies? Interesting how each one is different. 

I have been feeling my baby more and more the last two days. LOVE IT. She is tickling me from inside to the point where I actually need to itch my skin. I do not toot after and gas does not tickle me lol. I also used my doppler and found her exactly where I am feeling the tickling. This is awesome :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@emzeebob oops just read your post above that said you didn't have that with the boys! I hope you get relief soon!

@DaTucker do not feel dumb. You know what is normal for you. I too felt like what you are explaining at 12 weeks-13 weeks. Sometimes I still get it. I think it is when baby may be rolling over or moving from side to side. Feels like a ball is rolling slowly in your uterus lol. Now I get the tickles more frequently. You probably are feeling baby :)


----------



## Mark&Annie

OH man that’s bad morning sickness, must be dreadful!! I had nothing with my boys, the girl made me feel sick and so has this one - but never actually vomited. Either this is another girl, or my body is protesting at being pregnant again! Hope it eases up soon, think I felt it go at about 11 weeks


----------



## sarah34

I think I may have felt baby but I’m not sure. Pretty sure I have another anterior placenta so prob won’t feel anything for ages yet


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@emzeebob how you feeling lovely?


----------



## emzeebob

An injection in my bum. 2x bag of fluids and sent home with some tablets I have to take 4x a day. But I finally got some sleep and managed to keep some cereal down. Still feel nauseous but at least I'm not.beong sick. Thanks for asking. X


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@emzeebob glad you got to keep some cereal down and not throwing up!


----------



## Babybump87

Ooo lovely scan pic MK cheeky monkey you have there !! 

Emz - what a rough time you’ve had lately hope things start to settle down for you


----------



## Babybump87

Scan day tomorrow woop ! Appointment is not until 3pm! 

@helensamantha , how’s the cheese craving going ? Mines relaxed a bit now haha . We will have to compare scan pics. 

I’m so nervous/worried about my scan. Not even sure why I just feel unsettled .


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 we all know those feelings lovely. It’s hatd waiting for the scan. I’m sure all is ok. Also would love to see a comparison of the cheese twins!


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Babybump87 we all know those feelings lovely. It’s hatd waiting for the scan. I’m sure all is ok. Also would love to see a comparison of the cheese twins!

Thanks Mummy .Fingers crossed all is well and we get some good pics !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I hope all goes well xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Fab! Will be waiting for pics!!


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I'm gonna need to be removed from this group. I apparently had a MMC at 8w5d. 

Best wishes to you all.


----------



## wifeybby

Oh no pretty :hugs: I am so deeply sorry. I’ve had a MMC, I know how bad it hurts emotionally. Everyone has a different experience, but from the bottom of my heart I wish it were any other way for you. :( keeping you in my thoughts hun. PM me if you ever need to chat. :hugs:


----------



## crusherwife44

Oh my gosh im heart broken for you. Praying for you


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@PrettyInInk42 im so so sorry for you lovely. Be easy on yourself and make sure you look after yourself. All here for you if you need us. Xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ohhhhh my goodness, I’m so so sorry :’( xxx


----------



## Babybump87

PrettyInInk42 said:


> I'm gonna need to be removed from this group. I apparently had a MMC at 8w5d.
> 
> Best wishes to you all.

Oh so sorry to read this hun .


----------



## Mark&Annie

How did your scan go @Babybump87 ? X


----------



## Babybump87

Was just going to post about my scan thanks for asking !!

Went amazing !! Best of all baby was measuring 13 weeks 4 days . So been moved forward 5 days( not even sure how that’s happened haha ) due date is now 13 June! Will post a pic saying it’s too large !


----------



## Babybump87

Baby was moving loads, seen s/he swallowing and hiccuping ! Baby was laying on the side I think I have been feeling movement too !

View attachment 1050309


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ahhh lush! So happy for you! And now you’re a day ahead of me lolol!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Cheese baby!!! Ah it’s the best being put forward! Mine measured 8 days bigger.... I’m not sure how as I would have had a fairly short cycle and I’m pretty sure I know when I ovulated?! But I’ll take the 8 days! Haha!


----------



## Babybump87

Mark&Annie said:


> Ahhh lush! So happy for you! And now you’re a day ahead of me lolol!!

Oh yeh just noticed your siggy!


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> Cheese baby!!! Ah it’s the best being put forward! Mine measured 8 days bigger.... I’m not sure how as I would have had a fairly short cycle and I’m pretty sure I know when I ovulated?! But I’ll take the 8 days! Haha!

Hahaha !! I’m not even sure how that’s worked out with my cycles either as I have short cycles too! But like you I will deffo take it haha !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@PrettyInInk42 Oh no I am so sorry!!! Sending you all the virtual hugs you want!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Babybump87 Too cute! Glad the scan went well!


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @Babybump87 Too cute! Glad the scan went well!

 Thanks ! X


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I'm so so sorry @PrettyInInk42 :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@DaTucker - I've had some feelings just like you described! 

@Babybump87 - What a great scan!!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

IM I full of pasta, I’m enormous lol! I can’t stop eating. I must not become fat while pregnant!! I can’t afford a new wardrobe! 
Bring me chocolate...


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Haha!!!!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

So so sorry Pretty :hugs:


----------



## lovepink

Hi, I’m due 16th June x


----------



## Babybump87

Welcome Lovepink ! 

I have some maternity stuff left over from the girls pregnancies, so should be ok! I hate buying maternity clothes anyway so I usually just buy a bigger size . 

Who is having a scan / appointment next !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey love pink!

I’m not a fan of buying maternity stuff unless I find a bargain!!! 

I have a midwife appointment on Monday so hopefully I’ll get to hear babies heartbeat as I don’t really like this bit of not really feeling baby.... nice to be reassured by that heartbeat. And then I have my 20 week scan on the 11th jan.

How about you ladies?


----------



## Babybump87

I am yet to hear baby’s heartbeat we have just seen it . Even at the scan she didn’t let us listen just showed us the heart rate when looking at baby. 

Hopefully get to hear it at my 16 week appointment on 2nd Jan due to Xmas I will be nearly 17 weeks then.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I had a scan two days ago at 15 weeks 5 days because I was having some uncomfortable braxton hicks contractions that I couldn't get to calm down with water. Thought it was too early for those but turns out they start really early on but not many notice them. They did finally quit after I left work to go to the scan go figure... I will have my anatomy scan on December 27th when I am 18 weeks exactly.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I have an appointment on Monday the 17th :) I'll be 16 weeks. 

As for maternity clothes, I like the pants that go over the belly, but I admittedly am not a fan of the shirts. I took out all my old maternity clothes and the shirts seem SO short! I usually like my tops to cover my bum :haha: 

Anyone else restricting how they sleep yet? I'm generally a back sleeper & hate to stop, but I don't want to do anything that will hurt the baby either....


----------



## DaTucker

I have my 12 week appointment tomorrow but idk if it includes a scan. I sure hope so!


----------



## Mark&Annie

I keep forgetting to book my 16 week midwife appointment- must do tomorrow!


----------



## mkyerby16

Anyone have any tips for an annoying cough? It ends up making me gag and gives me round ligament pains!! :-(


----------



## Babybump87

DaTucker said:


> I have my 12 week appointment tomorrow but idk if it includes a scan. I sure hope so!

Good luck ! X


----------



## Babybump87

mkyerby16 said:


> Anyone have any tips for an annoying cough? It ends up making me gag and gives me round ligament pains!! :-(

All I can think of is hot honey and lemon drink may help soothe your throat.


----------



## crusherwife44

Honey! Natural healer.
My 16 week appt is the day after christmas. I feel like this week im starting to look pregnant and not just chubby. 
I bought probably too many maternity clothes this time. But salvation army has so much good stuff. I search 3 different ones every once in awhile. 
I sleep on my tummy. Been waking up on my side. I tried my pregnancy pillow one night and my neck was hurting when i work up. With the last two i always slept on my tummy but would like raise one leg higher and higher so kinda sideways. Hard to explain. Lol working out is making me tired again.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Crusher - YES! That's what I got used to doing too (when I was a belly sleeper). Still do sometimes. Funny though, only really works for me when I lay on my right side :haha: Your bump is so cute! Def don't look chubby - all baby! 

mkyerby - Ugh..... I've had a cough for almost 2 months now. It SUCKS! My Dr said that I can take Delsum, but I only took half a dose on two occasions before bedtime. It sucks to be hit with a coughing fit and then in this state I end up peeing myself (TMI) :cry: It's AWFUL! Sometimes right after I just used the bathroom too. It's getting better, but stinks when you have to wait it out. Best of luck to you getting over it quickly!


----------



## Briana0990

Has anyone felt any movement yet? I’m 13 weeks 4 days with my second and I swear I can feel something


----------



## Shanlee16

Hi everyone! I am so glad to see everyone is doing well and I’m so sorry to the mamma who had the MMC. I haven’t been on here at all as it’s been the last couple weeks of classes for me but today was the last day and now I’m done! 

As for what is going on with me, nothing really. Which is always a good thing! I am 13w2d and am looking SO pregnant. I can’t even get over it! I had to go out and get some maternity clothes but I actually loved shopping for them. 

Briana- I am definitely feeling movements. Sometime it will be a hardening sensation on one side of my uterus or other times it will be a light “flicking-“like sensation but from the inside. I’ve heard you do everything sooner in subsequent pregnancies and they definitely weren’t lying. I’m honestly enjoying getting my energy back and feeling better overall as the first trimester wraps up.


----------



## Babybump87

Briana0990 said:


> Has anyone felt any movement yet? I’m 13 weeks 4 days with my second and I swear I can feel something

Me! I can feel a rolling sensentation now and again it’s been happening for around the last week /two weeks . I’m 14 weeks with third baby!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Sometimes I think I feel something but really unsure so I’m going with no not yet.

I have a fear.
I have been having quite hot baths, not usually for long, but reading about possible birth defects/neural tube problems has made me feel all panicky. I can’t remember if I had hot baths much with the others, it’s winter here (northern uk) and I’m partial to a hot water bottle and hot bath.
Hmmm. Don’t like the fear :/


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Mark&Annie all my pregnancies I’ve used a hot water bottle throughout as it eases discomfort with my hernia and I love a hot bath too.... all my babies have been ok?! 

I dunno on the movement front?! I think I do but I also don’t which is making me feel a bit paranoid. I think because I have a midwife appointment Monday (which usually they find the heartbeat) I’m getting a bit worried! Bring on the constant movements for reassurance!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@crusherwife44 you look fab! I wish I could get back into running now! My not running for a few months along with the horrible weather I think I’m out!!! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Yes I’m looking forward to the point you can poke it with your finger and it wiggles back!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

You know this! Eases the mind a little


----------



## crusherwife44

Thanks ladies. 
Ive only felt the one roll that was obvious a week ago but this week i wake up on my side and roll to my back and its like baby rolled over while i was on my side and the hard uterus lump is over there for a few more minutes lol i keep poking it hoping to feel movement but nothing yet.


----------



## Babybump87

Mark&Annie said:


> Sometimes I think I feel something but really unsure so I’m going with no not yet.
> 
> I have a fear.
> I have been having quite hot baths, not usually for long, but reading about possible birth defects/neural tube problems has made me feel all panicky. I can’t remember if I had hot baths much with the others, it’s winter here (northern uk) and I’m partial to a hot water bottle and hot bath.
> Hmmm. Don’t like the fear :/

Im in the U.K. too so I feel you with the cold weather ! , I’ve always have had hot baths both my girls are fine.


----------



## emzeebob

I feel sorry for my 2 boys if I'm not randomly falling asleep when sat down imbeing sick still. This pregnancy has really knocked me for 6.


----------



## Babybump87

Oh no Emz hope your feeling better soon and don’t be too hard on yourself these first few months can take it’s toll ! X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Emz I’m sorry your feeling like this. I know how you feel though... it’s hard work being sick and being exhausted while looking after little peoples. Hopefully you’ll start feeling better over the next few weeks x


----------



## Babybump87

Question... can you see baby girls ovaries on 12/13 week scan ? I’d say the answer is no


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Haven’t a clue?!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mummy - I hear you. Sometimes I feel like I feel something, and other times, I think I've felt nothing and second guess myself. I have an appointment tonight & will feel better when I hear the heartbeat. <3


----------



## Mark&Annie

Babybump87 said:


> Question... can you see baby girls ovaries on 12/13 week scan ? I’d say the answer is no

I wouldn’t think so or gender predictors would be all over it! Never ever heard that one!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

OMG you guys.... I just need to vent. I called in for my refill of Diclegis (anti-nausea/MS meds) on Thursday. Called my pharmacy on Saturday morning, and they said they hadn't gotten doctor approval yet. Took my last pill on Saturday evening. Surprisingly, yesterday was okay (despite me normally needing to take 2 pills). But this morning (after not taking anything last night) I am MISERABLE. So incredibly nauseous. I'm at work - I'm an ESOL teacher. I have been told I need to sub for the worst class in the school this afternoon. I am literally going to be puking in a trash can as these kids are going crazy and probably running out of the classroom. I am a mess. Ugh. No point to this, just complaining. :cry:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Noooo!! Super sucks BellaRosa :(

Was browsing FB and came across these amazing in utero photos-
How a child is born


----------



## Babybump87

Mark&Annie said:


> I wouldn’t think so or gender predictors would be all over it! Never ever heard that one!

Yeah I didn’t think so but someone I showed my scan pic to seen two blobs and said they are the ovaries . My DDs scans don’t have these blobs .


----------



## Babybump87

BellaRosa8302 said:


> OMG you guys.... I just need to vent. I called in for my refill of Diclegis (anti-nausea/MS meds) on Thursday. Called my pharmacy on Saturday morning, and they said they hadn't gotten doctor approval yet. Took my last pill on Saturday evening. Surprisingly, yesterday was okay (despite me normally needing to take 2 pills). But this morning (after not taking anything last night) I am MISERABLE. So incredibly nauseous. I'm at work - I'm an ESOL teacher. I have been told I need to sub for the worst class in the school this afternoon. I am literally going to be puking in a trash can as these kids are going crazy and probably running out of the classroom. I am a mess. Ugh. No point to this, just complaining. :cry:

Oh no hope your day is going/went ok !


----------



## mkyerby16

BellaRosa8302 said:


> OMG you guys.... I just need to vent. I called in for my refill of Diclegis (anti-nausea/MS meds) on Thursday. Called my pharmacy on Saturday morning, and they said they hadn't gotten doctor approval yet. Took my last pill on Saturday evening. Surprisingly, yesterday was okay (despite me normally needing to take 2 pills). But this morning (after not taking anything last night) I am MISERABLE. So incredibly nauseous. I'm at work - I'm an ESOL teacher. I have been told I need to sub for the worst class in the school this afternoon. I am literally going to be puking in a trash can as these kids are going crazy and probably running out of the classroom. I am a mess. Ugh. No point to this, just complaining. :cry:


Oh no! That's rough! Big hugs Momma. Hope it went ok.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks ladies. I made it through! The class was definitely crazy though. And the nausea REALLY didn't help - but at least I didn't actually throw up. I ended up having to call a parent on the spot and honestly can say they didn't get much work done. Heading off to my doctor appointment momentarily & will definitely make sure that I get that refill before this evening!!! Thanks for listening to me complain :haha:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@lovepink - Welcome! I got you and your EDD added to our 1st post. :flower:


----------



## DaTucker

Omg I got my shirts in today for my double announcement of adoption and pregnancy!! All we're waiting for is an official adoption date, then I can share my little man and baby with everybody! Time's ticking, though. I did these shirts with a Christmas announcement in mind and I haven't heard from the attorney in over a week. :coffee:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@DaTucker - Awwww so cute!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh I love that! Hopefully you hear soon x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Babybump87 They told me I was having a girl at 12 weeks 6 days by ultrasound and reconfirmed that at 14 and 16 weeks.


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @Babybump87 They told me I was having a girl at 12 weeks 6 days by ultrasound and reconfirmed that at 14 and 16 weeks.

That’s interesting Hoping ! Did they confirm by pointing out or showing the ovaries? Or just the usual potty shot . The sonographer who did the scan said it was too early to tell, so didn’t even look anyway . Probably just didn’t want to say incase she was wrong !.

I think baby is a girl anyway but not saying that to anyone especially the person who annoyed me haha! I don’t know why it’s annoyed me so much . X


----------



## Babybump87

NT blood tests came back today as being low risk !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Babybump87 It is all about the pubic bone I guess. Being flat? I do not think their ultrasound is high resolution enough to see ovaries but that would be pretty cool. So potty shots and just looking at the pubic bone is how they know. I also went to an ultrasound place that is high tech to find out.

Yay for the NT results :)


----------



## Shanlee16

We’ve decided today that we’re going to be team yellow! I’m very excited and looking forward to the surprise. Any mamas who did this prior, any suggestions for appeasing family’s concerns or how to handle the baby shower. I would love any advice!


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @Babybump87 It is all about the pubic bone I guess. Being flat? I do not think their ultrasound is high resolution enough to see ovaries but that would be pretty cool. So potty shots and just looking at the pubic bone is how they know. I also went to an ultrasound place that is high tech to find out.
> 
> Yay for the NT results :)

Thanks Hoping ! I’m over it for now until I see them in person hahaha ! Good to have your opinions though ! 

Have you any baby girl names in mind !


----------



## Babybump87

Shanlee16 said:


> We’ve decided today that we’re going to be team yellow! I’m very excited and looking forward to the surprise. Any mamas who did this prior, any suggestions for appeasing family’s concerns or how to handle the baby shower. I would love any advice!

Ooo very exciting !! We stayed team yellow with DD1 no one even questioned our decision. 

Baby shower you could do pink and blue decorations. Yellow and a light grey theme has been popular too . Animal themes .


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Babybump87 - Breelyn is her name :) I think I missed the story about someone annoying you about it being a girl? Or I forgot! LOL Pregnancy brain is real. Tell them to shut it and mind their own business bahaha.


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @Babybump87 - Breelyn is her name :) I think I missed the story about someone annoying you about it being a girl? Or I forgot! LOL Pregnancy brain is real. Tell them to shut it and mind their own business bahaha.

Awww that’s a lovely name ! Good choice ! 
We don’t actually know if baby is a girl or boy yet ! Just someone commented on my 12 week scan pic saying baby is defiantly a girl I can see her ovaries?! . That’s why I got annoyed hahaha


----------



## Babybump87

OMG so I am lying in bed with a sudden high pitch noise in my right ear and I cannot get asleep from it! It’s so annoying and all I can think of if it’s its tinnitus ! 

I literally cannot get asleep because of it it’s really annoying me !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ah no! Did you get much rest? On occasion I get ringing in my ears but not that bad!!! Not good.

So I had my midwife appointment on Monday! Heard babies heartbeat which was so reassuring... just need to feel proper movements and I’ll be happy. All was good apart from I either have low ferritin levels or something like I’m a alpha thalassemia carrier. We spoke about low ferritin and she’s getting me a prescription for iron but I didn’t really look at my notes until I got home. I may call her up and ask what the other means?!? I don’t see her again till 28 weeks!!!!

How’s everyone else? X


----------



## Babybump87

Was up all night been the GP this morning apparently my ear canal is inflamed so the air cannot get through. Will eventually pop soooner than later I hope ! Been given a nasal steroid ! 

I’d call your midwife if your unsure of anything but yayy for hearing baby’s heartbeat !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Sounds sore! Hopefully that clears up for you soon!

I can only call my midwife when she’s in clinic on a Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> Sounds sore! Hopefully that clears up for you soon!
> 
> I can only call my midwife when she’s in clinic on a Monday or Tuesday!

Thank you ! 
Oh that’s so annoying ! I’ve no idea on the other thing you mentioned but I also get low iron during and after pregnancy ! I usually ask for liquid iron .. doesn’t seem to make me constipated like the tablets do lol oh the joys of pregnancy lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

it’s easier if you google it! Haha! Yes I prefer liquid iron too.... the tablets make me feel yuk xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Definitely use the liquid! I’ve been taking Floridix since I found out as I had low iron last time too. Need bit C and folate to help your body absorb it too.

So first Xmas family gathering yesterday and my two sisters in law guessed! I wasn’t planning on saying anything to everyone till I’d told my mother in law, and I had planned to tell my kids on Xmas eve. 
So looks like I’m going to tell my kids today and the rest of the family tomorrow at Xmas gathering no.2. 
I’m nervous telling my kids as I know how excited they’ll be, so everything has to be ok! I’d half wanted to wait until after the 20w anatomy scan just to be sure. But I guess I’m going to just do it.
Will be nice when everyone knows. I think! :/


----------



## Babybump87

Ohh that’s interesting Mark&Annie. Will keep they in mind should I need iron this time around!


Aww at least they only found out a few days before you expected to tell everyone ! Good luck telling everyone I’m sure your kids will be super excited ,in fact once you tell them , they will tell anyone and everyone they see I know my DD1 does !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Mark&Annie i used to take my floradix or spartone with orange juice. I prefer liquid iron. I know what you mean about waiting for the 20 week scan makes you feel more secure once all is checked over properly. I love that your family guessed though. We had a family get together 2 weeks ago and I had planned to let my gramps find out by giving him the scan picture in a card and then let him tell everyone (my Nan died in September so I thought it would be a nice thing) but indigo walked into the room and just announced I was pregnant!!!! Haha!!!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

The kids are all thrilled! Took a while for it to sink it!


----------



## Shanlee16

Mark&Annie that video was so cute! I love how they took so long to figure it out but then were so excited! My heart is full for you all <3


----------



## Mark&Annie

Thank you! I have 5 nieces and a nephew to tell tomorrow! Plus my mother in law, not sure how she will take it eeek!! They will think we are mad I’m sure :/


----------



## Babybump87

Aww that video too cute I love your boys reaction ( the one with the Santa hat on ! ) 

Haha good luck with telling the MIL, how do you think she will react ? 

I was more nervous telling DHs parents this time around although they knew we wanted another child . They were both thrilled! Hope your MIL has a good reaction !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ahhh how lovely is that! Lovely video. X


----------



## emzeebob

We told our sons quite early because of my sickness and hospital visits, my 7 year has asd so was getting anxious about me being ill all the time.so I wanted to put his mind at ease. He wasn't bothered lol. My nearly 4 year old is always asking how his baby in my tummy is, he told me it's a sister so we shall see 

As for me still.no change :( still being sick at least can keep water down, I just can't eat dairy, stand up too quick, not eat enough or eat too much or do too much lol and thats with tablets pmsl

Am hoping and praying it doesn't last till.the end


----------



## littlejune

Hey ladies! So I have been really bad at posting this pregnancy- oops! Anyway- 17 +2 today and we found out about two weeks ago we are having a GIRL!! Woo hoo! We are over the moon! And this girl, I tell you what, kicks night and day! I am in for it. Now to catch up on all the posts...


----------



## Mummy2Corban

We’ve quite a few girls so far don’t we??? How many girls?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@littlejune congratulations! My first girl was very strong and boy did I know I was pregnant with her too!!!


----------



## mkyerby16

Mark&Annie said:


> The kids are all thrilled! Took a while for it to sink it!

Too cute! I'm sure it's nice having them know now!! Good luck with the rest of the family!


----------



## mkyerby16

emzeebob said:


> We told our sons quite early because of my sickness and hospital visits, my 7 year has asd so was getting anxious about me being ill all the time.so I wanted to put his mind at ease. He wasn't bothered lol. My nearly 4 year old is always asking how his baby in my tummy is, he told me it's a sister so we shall see
> 
> As for me still.no change :( still being sick at least can keep water down, I just can't eat dairy, stand up too quick, not eat enough or eat too much or do too much lol and thats with tablets pmsl
> 
> Am hoping and praying it doesn't last till.the end


:-( so sorry you're still feeling bad! I'm hoping it goes away soon!


----------



## mkyerby16

I can't wait to be able to feel this little jellybean and to know the gender. I probably won't find out till the first week of February. I haven't decided what we'll do yet. With my DS we had the tech turn the screen when she got down to that part of the ultrasound and she put those pictures in a separate sealed envelope that we gave to my sister. We had a gender reveal party a few days later and had her plan a surprise to reveal the gender so she knew before us. She filled a pinata with blue confetti/little decorations. This time I'm thinking we'll just take our DS and find out at the ultrasound together then just do something cute to announce the gender to everyone.

Not much change here. Starting to feel like I'm just going to have both a cough and back pain for the rest of my life as it's been about two weeks for both and neither is going away. :(


----------



## Babybump87

Yeah a lot of girls does anyone know if they are having a boy yet ?! . Congrats Littlejune !! 

We have never done a gender reveal. We just told people after we found out with DD2 didn’t find out with DD1 until she wasn’t born ! This time I might buy balloons and give them to DDs. I’m so torn on whether to find out this time though ! 

Is anyone struggling with food . I’ve totally gone off everything and either don’t enjoy it or leave half of my plate . I end up eating biscuits crisps etc all day mainly snacks can’t be good !’


----------



## mkyerby16

I'm the same way with food! Very little sounds good. I eat a few bites and can't force anymore. I can probably count on one hand the servings of veggies I've had since becoming pregnant #-oSuddenly chocolate ice cream is a must though


----------



## Babybump87

It’s annnoying because I am hungry too! Ooo chocolate ice cream sounds good ! 

Hopefully it will pick up over the holiday when we usually pig out haha we usually have a lot of sandwiches and snacks food too which will help hopefully !


----------



## DaTucker

@Mark&Annie that was too cute!! "Does dad know??" Haha!

I'm also still struggling with eating. Even when I'm not nauseous, as soon as I eat something it comes right back up. I've tried everything. I absolutely do have to eat every 2 hours or I stay nauseous, but I don't see see what good it's doing if it doesn't stay down. Today water isn't even staying down. Can't take medicine for my migraine bc, yet again, the medicine won't stay down. This baby is more than making up for my easy pregnancy with DS.


----------



## littlejune

@Mummy2Corban she already reminds me of my son :shock:;) did your little girl stay active outside the womb too? 

@Babybump87 thank you!! Yes there are a lot of girls so far! 

@Mark&Annie that was too sweet!! 

Anyone else having Braxton Hicks earlier? Sorry if this has been posted in here- just a funny symptom I’ve had since about 15 weeks this time. My dr said it’s normal and happens earlier and with more intensity each pregnancy.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@littlejune yes! She is also a very determined young lady! She was early at rolling, sitting, crawling and walking! I think no wonder why she was so feisty in my tummy!

@DaTucker and @emzeebob im so sorry about the sickness! It’s so sucky! I’m a few weeks ahead of you ladies and around the same time as you I felt exactly the same but I’m definitely over that hump so I’ve fingers crossed that I’m the next few weeks you’ll feel better.

I’m not eating great but it seems as though I can’t eat as much in one sitting?! Maybe that’s a good thing though??? Haha!

I think I might be feeling baby??? I could be wrong but I’m sure I am. 

I love all the gender reveal ideas. We’ve always been team yellow. 

I wonder if June bugs is going to be more pink?! Exciting times x


----------



## Shanlee16

Da and Emzee- I’m sorry you’re both feeling so sick! With my daughter I had HORRIBLE morning sickness and nausea and thankfully with this baby I have felt great. I’m experiencing some round ligament pain and leg cramps but that’s about it. 

Littlejune- I have definitely been having Braxton Hicks, and I’m only 14w3d. I had them at like 25 weeks with my first pregnancy. 

Mummy- we are waiting to find out but I am convinced I’m having a boy. I thought my daughter was a boy, but not like this. Haha but who knows, maybe all our June bugs will be girls <3

Has anyone else had horrible leg/body cramps? I thought maybe it was a lack of water but I have ramped my intake up to 2-3 liters a day AND started taking magnesium. I haven’t found either of those working, but I’m starting to get desperate. Really only a heating sock is working but I can’t have that on me at all times. I’ll take ANY suggestions ladies! 

Hope everyone is feeling good as we are all settling into second tri!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Shanlee16 if I had to pick I’d say boy for me too. I only say this as the girls I threw up pretty much everyday for the whole 9 months but with the boys the sickness lasted till 16/17 weeks and I had spots so this seem more similar to that.... but who knows!!

As for the cramps I’ve no idea? I’d suggest a hot water bottle but like you say you can’t take one everywhere! Hopefully the other ladies have some ideas x


----------



## mkyerby16

Try eating more bananas & potatoes for the cramps.... could need more potassium. I remember getting leg & foot cramps especially at night with my DS though... no fun!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Shanlee16 - I also recommend keeping Potassium up. That will help. Avocado's would be the best source if you can but if you hate them Bananas are good :)

I got to see my little girl in 4D yesterday and got a recorded ultrasound. Still a girl lol. It is pretty awesome. She kicked me a few times during the ultrasound. I have been getting to feel some type of movement every day (mainly at night) lately so I am loving that.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ah that’s amazing!!! I can’t wait for the kiddies to feel baby!

How’s everyset for Christmas? I’ve just done a massive clean today so I haven’t gotta do anything for a few days! Yay!!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Mummy2Corban I have been so unmotivated since pregnant. I really need to clean but haven't been doing much. I am so lazy lol. My kids and I had Christmas yesterday since they will be at their dads for Christmas. It was a really nice day :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Here is baby Breelyn 17 weeks 2 days (Yesterday) in 4D.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Just amazing! Bubba girl x


----------



## Babybump87

Wow amazing scan Hoping !!


----------



## Babybump87

I’ve got to wrap all the presents later . Was supposed to do some through the week but with being ill and tired never got round to it . Kinda regretting it now got over 30 presents to wrap gulp .. cannot do it tomorrow as we are going out eek ! 

Good news is no cleaning or cooking until Boxing Day haha !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Babybump87 ugh I am the worst gift wrapper lol! If it isn't shaped like a normal box it is gonna look terrible if I do it! HAHA! 

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

We finished ours last night. I too had so many nights that I felt sick and tired so just went to bed instead!!!! Gotta love no cleaning and cooking for a few days. That’s why I blitzed the house so no cleaning for a bit! Yawn!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hahaha! Yes I like boxes too!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Feel like I haven’t stopped the last few days! Think I’m Xmas ready now.

I have totally been having Brixton hicks for weeks now, just goes hard and heavy, happened really early last time too. I quite like the feeling!


----------



## Babybump87

@Hoping4numbr3 some of my wrapping is awful too I usually get told off for using too much tape haha ! 

I was going to give a quick vacuum around in the morning but nahhh lol . A quick brush up will do! It’s been a busy few weeks time for us all to relax !


----------



## mkyerby16

We just had Christmas get together #1. I've been running around like a maniac wrapping everything, baking 30 dozen cookies and a cheesecake, catching up on normal cleaning like vacuuming bc our chocolate lab sheds so bad, and working all weekend... to be fair my husband did the 2nd half of the cookies today while I slept for 4 hrs after work before going to his family's get together and coming back to work again tonight :wacko:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Merry Christmas lovely ladies and tiny babies xx


----------



## crusherwife44

Merry Christmas ladies!


----------



## Babybump87

Merry Christmas ladies and bumps !! Xx


----------



## elmum

Merry Christmas to you all! :xmas3:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Merry Christmas!


----------



## crusherwife44

I havent been sick in weeks and here i am Christmas morning laying on the couch trying not to throw up. Lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

booo @crusherwife44 Sorry :(


----------



## Mark&Annie

Merry Christmas everyone ! Well Boxing Day now, trying to squeeze in new toys, the chaos is unreal! Here’s our family photo though, so so funny



My MIL, FIL, two SIL and partners and all 9 grandkids! Bump will be #10!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Cute pic!! 

18 week anatomy scan tomorrow right on 18 weeks looking forward to it. Hoping everything is looking good :)


----------



## Babybump87

Oh no Crusher hope you feel better soon ! 

Aww brilliant pic ! 

Good luck Hoping!! 4 weeks to go until our anatomy scan ! .


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I love that picture! Everyone in matching pjs is amazing! 

Hope all goes ok with your anatomy scan.

@crusherwife44 im so sorry your feel well


----------



## crusherwife44

Thanks girls. Hope all your Christmases were great. I had the flu really bad all day! 
Had another appt today. Heard baby heartbeat


----------



## mkyerby16

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas! My mom gave us these and it hit me hard & made everything seem more real. Idk why it just hasn't hit me that I'm actually truly pregnant this time around. 

Soooo gonna be totally honest and tmi here but for the past couple of weeks I've been struggling not to pee myself when I mainly cough since I've been coughing so much lately, but also like sneeze or laugh hard. Wth!? :oops: I feel like this is way too early as baby isn't that big yet to put that much pressure on my bladder! I really never had issues when I was pregnant with my son, except maybe when I got a hard punch/kick to the bladder and postpartum I was fine, so this has really thrown me. Guess I need to do more kegels!


----------



## emzeebob

Soooo had my "dating scan" today lol dates have changed again. I'm 14w1d so new due date is the 26th June. 
Baby was so active flipping on his/her stomach then back on their back and flipping. It was hard to get a picture they even refunded the money I paid. The sonographer dis say he/she had long thigh bones though you could see them straight away, it I've had that with both my boys. Will.upload the not so great pic later, I can't tell for gender though pic is too blurry


----------



## mkyerby16

Yay for all the scans! <3 It's interesting to me how differently places do things though, bc with my dr they calculate your due date from your 8 week dating scan and then don't change it.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@crusherwife44 so nice to hear babies heartbeat! Sorry you were so poorly. We didn’t go to my mums yesterday as my sister has what she thinks is flu.

@mkyerby16 i know what you mean. Like I know I’m pregnant but it doesn’t feel real?! I dunno? I love the T-shirt’s! My friend got me a grey one of those T-shirt’s and the little bodysuit when I was pregnant with my last. So cute! My friend suffered with the same even in her first pregnancy. I guess like you say up those pelvic floor exercises?!

@emzeebob lobely to hear about your scan! Sorry you didn’t get the best picture though. How lovely is it to see baby wiggly plus great news you got pushed forward a bit. How have you been feeling?!

I’m fairly sure I’ve properly felt baby!!! Like not just bubbly feeling more like little pokes and jabs???? Well I hope so anyway!!!!


----------



## emzeebob

Mkyerby16- yeah in UK we have 2 scans, 12 weeks and 20 weeks 12 is for daring scan and 20 is gender and annomally (sorry can't spell it) scan to make sure everything is good 

I had several scan me though early on cos they thought baby might have been attached to my csestion scar as I was in so much pain and at 7w they gave me an estimated date 

Mummy2corban- still feeling vile but thanks for asking, was nice to see some of the baby lol both my.boys were so chilled out we got fantastic pics, they even made me go in the waiting room and drink coke to try and get the boys moving they were so lazy lol but this one I could feel him/her moving while they were doing the scan. Hoping the sickness and nausea calms down soon be nice to actually eat something decent for once.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

The scan went great :) Everything is looking great and baby is still due 05/30 :)


----------



## emzeebob

The other one you can't see a thing :(


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hello, ladies! I've been absent due to work and the holidays but things are starting to slow down so maybe I can start updating my journal again and keeping up with all you ladies. I updated a few genders and EDDs on the 1st post as much as I could but if anything is missing or needs to change, let me know.

Yesterday we went to a perinatal specialist for a dating scan at 17w2d. My doc sent me there specifically because I wanted a 3D ultrasound but they wouldn't do one and wouldn't let us watch her except for in-between measurements, wouldn't let us take pictures or record and then just gave us some blurry ass profile shots. It was so disappointing. I was hoping to get a 3D shot to announce with. Anyhow at least we know she's doing well, she was all over the place in there, unlike my son who was always sleeping. I think I have a firecracker in there. I did a Spina Bifida blood test and they told me to come back in 4 weeks because they couldn't get a clear shot of the heart to check it. I'm just going back to my regular doc though, screw them. I'll probably have to pay out the nose for that crap too.

I've been feeling very slight movements for the last few weeks I think but almost undiscernable and not very often. Finally yesterday I really felt some decent movement and I'm still feeling her a little bit right now. It's so exciting, makes it feel real!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Mrs. JJ Sorry the scan was pretty dissapointing. They didn't do a 3d/4d one at my medical check up either. I have paid extra for those types of scans at elective places. They are pretty cheap where I am at and it is much more relaxed and it is just about Baby nothing diagnostic.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Hoping4numbr3 - I think I'm gonna do that. There's a place near me that's not too pricey and I'd really like to see her and enjoy it since this will probably be my last pregnancy. I'm just not sure when I should do it... Is it a waste to go this early? Should I wait until later? Should I go multiple times? I think there's a deal for return trips...


----------



## DaTucker

I'm planning on doing an elective ultrasound as well! I think most will usually take you at whatever stage, except if it's a gender scan the ones around here make us wait until 16 weeks. I seriously don't want to have to wait until 20 weeks to find out gender when it can just as easily be found out at 16!

Have any of your uteruses been feeling a little tender? I can barely touch my stomach and it feels sore. Maybe just from all the stretching? I also feel a little pressure down there today....I have an appointment on the 3rd and I'm not worried or anything, I just didn't have it with my last pregnancy.


----------



## julesmw

Hi girls. I'd like to join you if I could. I'm due June 22nd with a little girl. <3


----------



## Babybump87

Oh how annoying such a special time was ruined MrsJJ! How exciting for the movements though it’s so amazing ! If your looking to do more scans I would go for any options that give you multiple chances to see your baby ! 

We are waiting for the 20 week scan like we did with DDs , we are both going back an forth on whether to find out sex of the baby . It will end up being a decision made in the room ! 

Welcome Jules congrats on your baby girl ! This thread is turning out to be all baby girls .. so far !


----------



## crusherwife44

Mrs jj idk if you didn't catch my post a few pages back but doc put me at june 9 instead of 10 and won't be changing it. Just thought it hadn't changed on the first page. Thanks girl
There are tons of girls in here. Crazy. Hubs says girl but idk. We'll see in about a month.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey jules!

We are defo girl heavy so far!!! Currently we have 2 girls we like but nothing for a boy?!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Mrs. JJ I would go multiple times as well. They typically recommend like 28 weeks due to baby having more fat on it. I do not care though. I have gone like 4 times cuz it is so cheap by me lol and this is also likely my last pregnancy as well. Even got a cool DVD at the 17 week ultrasound. I have watched it like 4 times already.


----------



## Babybump87

Has anyone been told they are having a boy ?? I’ve lost track if anyone has ! 

I have a midwife appointment on Wednesday cannot wait hopefully get to hear bubs heartbeat for the first time!


----------



## Babybump87

Urgh so now on top of the inflammed ear canal I’ve now come down with a horrendous cold . Congested nose , sore throat the full on works !! Arghhh I’m feeling really sorry for myself today not on a good run !!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ah @Babybump87 I’m so sorry! You’ve not had a good run of it! My littlest munchkin has come down with a cold/temp.... he moaned all night. X


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Babybump87 Oh boo!! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## elmum

Babybump87 said:


> Has anyone been told they are having a boy ?? I’ve lost track if anyone has !
> 
> I have a midwife appointment on Wednesday cannot wait hopefully get to hear bubs heartbeat for the first time!

Yes! EDD June 5 with a boy!


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks girls ! It’s so frustrating ! Hopefully the cold will pass soon as will the ear issues !!

Hope your LO recovers quickly Mummy ! Cannot wait for the long summer days now Christmas time is nearly over!


----------



## Babybump87

elmum said:


> Yes! EDD June 5 with a boy!

Yayy congratulations !


----------



## elmum

Babybump87 said:


> Has anyone been told they are having a boy ?? I’ve lost track if anyone has !
> 
> I have a midwife appointment on Wednesday cannot wait hopefully get to hear bubs heartbeat for the first time!

EXCITING! Hope you get to feeling better soon!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So one boy in a sea of pink so far x


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Elm !


----------



## Mrs. JJ

julesmw said:


> Hi girls. I'd like to join you if I could. I'm due June 22nd with a little girl. <3

Welcome and congrats! I added you to our first post. :flower:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

crusherwife44 said:


> Mrs jj idk if you didn't catch my post a few pages back but doc put me at june 9 instead of 10 and won't be changing it. Just thought it hadn't changed on the first page. Thanks girl
> There are tons of girls in here. Crazy. Hubs says girl but idk. We'll see in about a month.

Got you updated now! :thumbup:


----------



## Babybump87

I’m seriously coughing that much it’s giving me a sore stomach .. DH is off to the shops to get me some relief and some goodies for later haha


----------



## mkyerby16

Babybump87 said:


> I’m seriously coughing that much it’s giving me a sore stomach .. DH is off to the shops to get me some relief and some goodies for later haha

Ugh I feel you. I coughed for 3 weeks straight. Thought I was finally getting better then woke up Friday and couldn't breathe through my nose now in addition to the stuffy nose the cough is back ](*,) Hope you feel better soon. What are you taking?


----------



## Babybump87

Oh no MK ! Thats so annoying! I’ve just been having soothers and hot drinks using vicks vapor rub. DH went and got me so cough syrup pharmacist said it was ok for me to use thankfully . It seems to have soothes my burning voice box! What have you been taking MK ?! Being ill when pregnant sucks big time !!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

\\:D/Happy new year ladies! We can officially say we are having a baby this year


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> \\:D/Happy new year ladies! We can officially say we are having a baby this year

Wow yes !! Didn’t think of that !!!

Eeeeekkkk we are having our babies this year!! 23 weeks 2 days until my due date ! Don’t freak out haha


----------



## mkyerby16

Happy New Year ladies! Here's to happy & healthy babies in 2019!


----------



## mkyerby16

Babybump87 said:


> Oh no MK ! Thats so annoying! I’ve just been having soothers and hot drinks using vicks vapor rub. DH went and got me so cough syrup pharmacist said it was ok for me to use thankfully . It seems to have soothes my burning voice box! What have you been taking MK ?! Being ill when pregnant sucks big time !!


Nothing actually. When it all 1st started I was in 1st tri still and wanted to try to avoid taking any meds. Dr says I can do plan Sudafed or Robitussin, but fingers crossed I'm feeling a bit better today like it's all breaking up.


----------



## wifeybby

5-ish months to go! :dance:


----------



## Babybump87

mkyerby16 said:


> Nothing actually. When it all 1st started I was in 1st tri still and wanted to try to avoid taking any meds. Dr says I can do plan Sudafed or Robitussin, but fingers crossed I'm feeling a bit better today like it's all breaking up.

Glad your feeling better today ! Hopefully it’s clearing up for both of us now ! .


----------



## Mark&Annie

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## wifeybby

I’m sorry if I missed it - but has anyone had their 20 week scan yet? Mine is one week from today, and I’m nervous. :( Baby seems to be doing well but you never know. Any stories or advice?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

My 20 week scan is next Friday. I find every scan nerve wracking.... but then I think that’s a normal worry for us all. We can’t see what’s going on. I’m sure all will be ok. Let us know how it goes.

I’m fairly sure I’ve felt bubba only very gently on the outside? Most evens I can feel movement now! Yes! 

How is everyone’s bump coming along? I’ll try post my 19 week bump tomorrow.... can still suck most of it in though!!!! Haha x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@wifeybby I had the 18 week-20 week scan at exactly 18 weeks and baby is doing good :) I am not sure what advice I can give except try not to stress. I am sure everything is just fine :)

@Mummy2Corban There is no sucking in the tummy I got lol. Baby is low down but all my guts are pushed up. (lovely sounding right? haha) I haven't taken one bump picture yet. I guess I better get on that. 


AFM- Is anyone else feeling baby every day now? I am feeling stronger little kicks in the morning and at night. Like right now while laying down. Loving it but I think this girl is going to be super active like my daughter was and will be beating up my ribs and what not very soon!


----------



## mkyerby16

I'm 15+5 today and just starting to feel light little movements. I hate this stage where I can't properly feel movement yet and only get to go hear the heartbeat at the dr once a month, so you're always questioning if everything's ok in there. I go to the dr next week just for quick pee in a cup, blood pressure, listen with doppler and bloodwork to check for spina bifida risk. I cannot wait for my DS to be able to feel baby! My 20 week scan/finding out the sex probably wont be until the 1st week of February. Here's a bump comparison from last week.


----------



## DaTucker

My 4 year old being goofy while I was trying to take a picture of my itty bitty bump lol. Anyone else feel big but when you take a picture you realize there's nothing really there...


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I wish I was as cute as you two right now lol! Cute bumps ladies :)

@mkyerby16 I still use my doppler when she is calm and probably sleeping lol every day. I didn't have one with my first two so this is pretty cool this time but it does make regular appts seem kind of lame since that used to be the highlight was hearing the heart beat but now I do it on my own lol.


----------



## DaTucker

Well I've got an appointment tomorrow at 15 weeks. Kind of disappointed it won't be a scan appointment but at least I will finally talk to my actual doctor instead of his nurse practitioners. I like them, but they don't really know my file like he does and I have a lot of questions. Also can't wait to get more Zofran. I ran out of my prescription from my RE and need a new one asap!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies :wave: Sorry I've been MIA.... It's getting harder to get on a computer to chat with you all lately - so busy!!!! A late Merry Christmas & Happy New Year to you all! Glad to see what you're all up to :flower:

AFM, not much to report. STILL have "morning" sickness - still taking Diclegis for it.... my 20 week scan is set for January 16th. We've decided to stay team yellow (although I'm at peace with it now, I may come to regret it when I'm nesting closer to EDD!) And I've been feeling baby with little pokes just about every day now :cloud9: I can't wait for DD to be able to feel him or her! Whenever I tell her that baby is moving around/poking me, she tries to feel. I can barely feel it myself so I know she won't be able to, but I can't wait for her to feel! <3


----------



## sarah34

wifeybby said:


> I’m sorry if I missed it - but has anyone had their 20 week scan yet? Mine is one week from today, and I’m nervous. :( Baby seems to be doing well but you never know. Any stories or advice?

Ours is tomorrow at 19+4!! I am a little nervous but will just wait and see. Also hoping to find out gender *fingers crossed*


----------



## DaTucker

Had my appointment today and found out ol being put on weekly progesterone shots in 2 weeks for the rest of my pregnancy :shock: the nurse who was explaining it to me also had to do them and said the needle is huge and the meds are thick so it's pretty painful. I had DS at 36 weeks and the doctor said they use it as a preventative measure for women who show a history of having preterm deliveries. This baby better stay snug in there if I'm going to be going through so much pain to make sure it happens!

Good news is I'm having my anatomy scan on February 7th!!! I can't wait to find out if we're having a boy or girl!


----------



## Babybump87

Had my 16 week midwife appointment. Heard baby’s heartbeat very fast and strong! Was great to finally hear it!

I’ve been referred to a ENT now due to the problem with my ear . It’s really getting me down been the same for the last 2 weeks. sound in my ear which is worse at bedtime. GP doesn’t think it’s tinnitus . They are of the opinion once my ear canal is no longer inflamed it will go. It’s stressing me out feel like it’s ruining this part of my pregnancy.

Anyone else ever had problems with their ears during pregnancy or otherwise ?

Good luck for your scan Sarah ! Hopefully they will be able to tell the sex of the baby .. wondering now if it’s a girl to add to our list or boy !!

Datucker - ouch those shots sound painful ! Hopefully they won’t be as bad as the nurse makes out . Long as you and baby are healthy. Yay for your scan too won’t be long !


----------



## wifeybby

Good luck at your anatomy scans! I’m finally getting more excited and less nervous for mine.

Went to the OB today for a yeast infection and some new left sided pain :( feels like round ligament pain but I’ve only had that while sneezing or moving too quick, not as a dull ache like this. I’ve read it can be a dull ache but had to be safe. We got a quick peek at baby, she looks great and so super cute :cloud9:

We’re planning to go for an elective 4D scan sometime soon... any recommendations on what a good time frame/week would be?!


----------



## julesmw

I'm 15w 5d and I am sure I am feeling little pokes. I wasn't sure the last few days, but today I am. They are small and unexpected, and I've only felt them when I've been still, and even then only a few times today. Makes me so happy. :cloud9:


----------



## helensamantha

Babybump87 said:


> Scan day tomorrow woop ! Appointment is not until 3pm!
> 
> @helensamantha , how’s the cheese craving going ? Mines relaxed a bit now haha . We will have to compare scan pics.
> 
> I’m so nervous/worried about my scan. Not even sure why I just feel unsettled .

I’ve been out of it for so long! Sorry ladies and a hello!
Anyway, cheese craving has calmed a little, more of a “fancy” now rather than “give me cheese or I’m going to rip your face off” kind of thing!
I’m sorry for your loss prettyink :(
Mark&Annie that video was super cute, my daughter “didn’t get it” either when I first told her, bless her!! I took a video too but no idea how to upload it?! 
Hope you all had a good Xmas and new year xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Lovely bumps ladies! I’ll post mine in a minute... sucked in bump and relaxed bump... can tell this is no.5!! Haha!

@wifeybby with my second I had real horrible low right sided pain which they said was round ligament pain. It wasn’t the normal ouch when sneezing or moving to quickly. This was horrible. I went in to check appendix but that was ok. They told me to do certain exercises to stretch those ligaments which helped a lot.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Sucked in


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Relaxed :haha::haha:


----------



## sarah34

Baby is all good and a boy!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yay to a bubba boy x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Datucker - OMG! That sounds awful you poor thing! Hope it's not as bad as it sounds! Ugh I don't think the nurse should have told you the size of the needle! I'd be kinda mad about that! I like to look away from needles and pretend it's not happening :haha: Seriously though, huge :hugs: and so sorry you have to go through that! 

Sarah! Yay! Team blue! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Babybump87

Wow a boy yayy!! Congratulations !


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@sarah34 - Yay! I updated our 1st post to show you're having a boy. :flower:

You ladies have the cutest bumps, I'm so jealous! I just have a big ol' fat belly that looks extra fat now. :haha:

@DaTucker - Those shots sound horrible!! I'm sorry! :hugs:


----------



## wifeybby

Yay for a :blue: Sarah!! :dance:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Anyone any closer with names? Middle names? X


----------



## julesmw

Congrats on :blue: - June needed more of boys! 

Does anyone know what week we are supposed to start sleeping on our left side? I can't remember so I Googled it and one place said during your second and third trimester. Is that true?


----------



## sarah34

Thanks everyone! We are so stuck for names. If I am completely honest I am a little disappointed as I would have loved a girl so we had one of each but my son is so happy to be getting a brother xx


----------



## wifeybby

Boy names are hard! I thought this baby was a boy for a minute. Couldn’t find a single boys name I liked for the life of me. Turns out, I love the name Reese (or Reece or Rhys); DH mentioned it and since it made the thought of a boy easier. I’m sure once you find a sweet boys name and find some more boy things you love, it will feel better. :hugs: and your son will absolutely love having a partner in crime! Pinterest and Nameberry have been helpful name finders.

I think I’m 100% happy this baby is a girl, it’s what I wanted deep down, but I still see some gender disappointment in me if that makes sense. Ok, it doesn’t lol - but I love to buy her pink dinosaur stuff, some space themed items, and blue clothes too. She has so much pink and girly stuff too though. I think I just want a boy someday too, but not knowing if I’ll get to have more babies, I’m trying to buy some neutral boyish things to feed that desire.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@wifeybby my 2nd DD looked super cute in girly boy stuff! And blue she really suited! Have you picked a name for your little lady?

@sarah34 its natural to want to have one of each but will be lovely that your boy has another to play with. At least you’ve got a while to choose a name. What is your sons name?


----------



## emzeebob

Our gender scan isn't till the 8th Feb. Feels so long away, I would love a girl (and I'm.craving sweets and fruit all the time) have loads of spots and hyperemeris, completely opposite to my 2 boys pregnancies but I think it's another boy. Hubby is one of 6 boys before his mum had a girl, will have to wait and see

We have out boy name though he will be Chester, too many girls name's on our list we shall see

But on another thing sickness has slowly stopped :) haven't been sick or nauseous for 2 days! 2 days!! Yay


----------



## sarah34

Mummy2Corban said:


> @wifeybby my 2nd DD looked super cute in girly boy stuff! And blue she really suited! Have you picked a name for your little lady?
> 
> @sarah34 its natural to want to have one of each but will be lovely that your boy has another to play with. At least you’ve got a while to choose a name. What is your sons name?

Our son is called Oliver, mainly gets called Ollie for short. There are a couple I like that hubby really doesn’t like and vice versa!! We have got a while but I would like to settle on a name ASAP so I can feel like I can bond more with baby xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@emzeebob thats amazing! Fingers crossed that you continue in feeling better! Chester is a really lovely name! And it’s great you already have a list of girly names.

@sarah34 i can understand wanting to give baby a name specially knowing what sex you have. We like to have a boy and girl name maybe a choice of 2 each unless we totally fall in love with a name. Struggling with second names too!!! Once we have the anatomy scan Friday I’ll start properly searching!


----------



## Babybump87

I need to take a bump pic too . Keep forgetting !

I am not sure about the side sleeping sometimes I sleep on my back but kinda propt up and sometime on either side. Maybe one of us should ask the MW on a next visit?.

We already have a boys name picked out. We really struggle with girls names mine and my girls names end with A . If baby is a girl will have a name ending in A also lol. . It just sorta worked out that way. We have decided to find out the sex on 24 Jan !! 2 weeks 5 days !

I didn’t dress the girls in too much pink either sometimes it was just pink overload! Baby’s/kids suit so many different colours it’s good to get a few different outfits too !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 does your boys name go with your girls? My girls are both I’s and my boys both C’s not totally intentional though.... so people are kinda expecting us to choose a I or a C. I dunno?!


----------



## helensamantha

Feeling frustrated. There seems to be so much “pressure” on parents to find out the sex of their baby that EVERYTHING is in blue or pink and I can’t even find a nice (non boring) unisex pair of curtains for the nursery ](*,)

Have you ladies started doing nurseries and the such yet?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So frustrating! Specially when you have something in mind. This munchkin will be sharing with my littlest until we either decide to extend or move (don’t really want to move if we also have this baby at home too) so all this bubs will have is a crib in our room until about 6 months.


----------



## helensamantha

Yes bump here will be in with us for the first few months, so in THEORY we could wait to see what flavour it is and then decorate/furnish accordingly, but as with my daughter I’d like to have the nursery prepared as I did all the night feeds/changes in the nursery so I could see what I was doing and not wake up OH. So at minimum I would need curtains :wacko:


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Babybump87 does your boys name go with your girls? My girls are both I’s and my boys both C’s not totally intentional though.... so people are kinda expecting us to choose a I or a C. I dunno?!

I’ve never actually thought about it going with the girls names since it’s been set in stone for many years now lol . Our boys name is James. I can’t even begin to think about boys names anyway as if baby is a boy he will be named after DH , his grandad and great grandads long line of James’s !


----------



## Babybump87

Oh that’s so annoying ! I remember hunting ages for a pair of curtain for the girls room that were fully lined , pink and pencil pleated ! Literally looked for months and still found nothing ! Ended up with eye let curtains which we are going to replace soon! What about a cream set or curtains something nuteral until baby is born ?. 

Baby will be in with me when born for the first few months . The girls are going into a room together and then depending on sex of this baby all 3 girls in the room together or girls in same room and boy has his own room!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

James is a lovely name. Do you have a middle name for James? 

We have four bedrooms. So me and DH, my oldest boy, the 2 girls and then the youngest boy has his room. So if this is a boy then the 2 youngest boys will share. If it’s a girl we may extend again in a few years but we will see. I love our house so don’t really want to move... and moving costs so much!!!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Mummy ! His middle name will be Thomas. 

We have a 3 bedroom house only moved here 4 years ago and we love it . We do have the option to add an extension which is a future project for when I go back to work etc but I think we will be ok with the 2 rooms for the children as one is quite big ! We are currently in the process of moving the girls to the bigger room with bunk beds as DD2 has been in with me since she was born .. my bad ha!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

We extended last year to get an extra bedroom and another living space so I do think that we have enough room for everyone..... I think we could extend out the front for extra space but I guess time will tell if we will need too. Exciting times. 

James Thomas is lovely. What are your girls names?


----------



## mkyerby16

We have to move by time baby comes, preferably very soon. We haven't made any progress so far so I'm praying it all magically comes together soon [-o&lt;


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> We extended last year to get an extra bedroom and another living space so I do think that we have enough room for everyone..... I think we could extend out the front for extra space but I guess time will tell if we will need too. Exciting times.
> 
> James Thomas is lovely. What are your girls names?

I think sometimes you just seem to find the space somehow. Bit of Tetris haha .


----------



## Babybump87

mkyerby16 said:


> We have to move by time baby comes, preferably very soon. We haven't made any progress so far so I'm praying it all magically comes together soon [-o&lt;

Good luck with the house hunting . I was pregnant with DD2 when we moved . Was stressful as I wanted to do loads but obviously couldn’t lift ! It will come together when you least expect it !


----------



## mkyerby16

Babybump87 said:


> Good luck with the house hunting . I was pregnant with DD2 when we moved . Was stressful as I wanted to do loads but obviously couldn’t lift ! It will come together when you least expect it !


Thanks. We waited to ttc #2 bc we knew we wanted to move first and I didn't want to deal with all of that (selling/buying/moving) while preggo, but our DS1 will be 4 in March and we didn't want them any further apart so we decided to just go for it and pray it all works out. Unfortunately there's just not much on the market right now to pick from so we haven't seen much that fits our needs (and price range!) but we also have a few house projects to do here before we can put our current home on the market and DH has been dragging his feet on getting them done. I was hoping me being pregnant would light a fire under him to get it done! I'm reallllly hoping it's all done by the end of the month.... but I've been saying that for over a year ](*,)


----------



## Babybump87

mkyerby16 said:


> Thanks. We waited to ttc #2 bc we knew we wanted to move first and I didn't want to deal with all of that (selling/buying/moving) while preggo, but our DS1 will be 4 in March and we didn't want them any further apart so we decided to just go for it and pray it all works out. Unfortunately there's just not much on the market right now to pick from so we haven't seen much that fits our needs (and price range!) but we also have a few house projects to do here before we can put our current home on the market and DH has been dragging his feet on getting them done. I was hoping me being pregnant would light a fire under him to get it done! I'm reallllly hoping it's all done by the end of the month.... but I've been saying that for over a year ](*,)

It’s so frustrating when there’s nothing on the market. We were lucky with our house . Just seen it on the off chance and first to view and put an offer in . Was on the market less than a week before it was sold subject to contract ! This was after we had two failed surveys on two other properties ! So third time lucky for us! 

Hopefully everything will work out either in time or just after baby is born. Oh god it’s so annoying waiting for other people to move there arses lol . Good luck in your house hunting!


----------



## wifeybby

Good luck with the house hunting, Mk! We just bought a house. Should be moving in early February. Things move quickly once you get an accepted offer; I totally believe you can be settled in and happy before baby comes. Idk if you’re a first time homebuyer like me, but I gotta say I’m impressed with how fast things move with it. If DH doesn’t finish stuff, maybe let it go and just ask less of the buyer? A lot of people are willing to put work in if they score a great deal!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jules - I spoke to my midwife about back sleeping/when I need to switch to side sleeping. I am a back sleeper & despite trying to sleep on my side, keep waking up on my back. She said it's a bit early to NEED to switch to side sleeping. She said I will be uncomfortable on my back (short of breath, etc) which will tell me that it is time to start side sleeping. As for waking up on my back, she said no worries about that. Just switch to side again. Another option, if you are a back sleeper too, is to put a pillow under one side of your back, to slightly incline your position. That is all you need to allow back sleeping. Hope that helps!

As for names... we have chosen Lucas for our boy name.... not sure about middle name yet. Girl names are a bit harder... we are down to Ava Rose or Emma Rose.... but not even 100% on those. (And I may still have to talk DH into the middle name "Rose" :haha: but I love it & can usually convince him!) Our DD's name is Madelyn Grace and our DS's name is Jacob Henrik. 

As for nursery, my DD had a butterfly themed room. My DS has a Neverland themed room :cloud9: Baby will end up in our bedroom for at least the first 6 months (till SIDS risk goes down and for breastfeeding convenience). So we're not necessarily in a hurry to set up the nursery, and DS can stay in there a bit longer. We are starting to work on his "big boy room" to get him out of there though. I don't want him to feel like he's being pushed out or replaced with the new little one. Really depends on how quickly my DH can get the new room painted, popcorn ceiling scraped, and how quickly I can decorate for my son. He's really into trucks and trains right now, so I'll probably go with some sort of transportation theme. <3


----------



## julesmw

Bella - thanks! I will have to try the pillow behind the back. I'm not getting short of breath or anything yet, so that makes me feel better. Side note, my youngest is Madelyn Grace. :cool:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jules - awwwww! Beautiful name (of course!) :haha: How old is your Madelyn? We've called ours "Maddy Grace" forever :cloud9: She'll be 6 on May 7th! <3 Time seriously flies!


----------



## julesmw

She is 4 1/2. We call her Maddy Grace sometimes, too. And yes it does!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I mostly sleep on my left side. But yes your midwife is so right about breathing getting difficult when sleeping on your back! Another joy of being heavily pregnant!!!!

Lots of lovely names! I just want my scan out of the way so I feel comfortable enough to start properly thinking about it!


----------



## DaTucker

Just wondering if yall would consider these Braxton Hicks? My bump will get super tight and hard for a few minutes then relax. I never had them with my first pregnancy and they don't hurt, they're just a little uncomfortable and usually happen in the morning.


----------



## Babybump87

Those are lovely names ladies ! DD1s middle name is Rose and DD2s is Grace ! 

We are totally stuck on a girls names I sorta like Isabella but not sold on it lol. .DH likes Sophia but my friends little girl is called Sophia , even though she doesn’t care if we name baby same, so that’s not an issue!


----------



## Babybump87

DaTucker said:


> Just wondering if yall would consider these Braxton Hicks? My bump will get super tight and hard for a few minutes then relax. I never had them with my first pregnancy and they don't hurt, they're just a little uncomfortable and usually happen in the morning.

What you are describing does seem like braxton hicks . I had the same with both my girls too


----------



## Mummy2Corban

My girls middle names are Grace and Anne. The boys middle names are John and Henry. They are all family names or middle names so we need to pick another family name for a middle name! 

Names are so difficult.... specially when you both have different ideas!!! 

I’m not sure about the Braxton Hicks thing but from what I’ve heard does sound that way.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Also can’t believe I’m half way tomorrow!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@DaTucker sounds like braxton hicks to me. I been getting them off and on myself.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yup - agreed - those are Braxton Hicks <3


----------



## wifeybby

Our anatomy scan went well yesterday!! Everything is Normal and healthy.

If anyone is as worried about this as I was, I’ll tell you - it was very uneventful, didn’t seem different from any other scan. OB took measurements and did her thing, then quickly showed us everything. No big deal! So thankful.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So pleased all is well. So reassuring! I think my worry is if the find something wrong. I have mine Friday.

Has anyone thought of birthing preferences?


----------



## Babybump87

So glad your scan went well wifey ! That’s my worry too Mummy that they will find something wrong! Hopefully all will be ok ! 

Birth wise I am hoping for a in and out job like DD2 lol. Will just be me and DH in the room . Probably just gas and air . No water birth or epidural . Hopefully no c section either the thought scares me something rotten and hopefully on the MLU again ! Kinda hoping baby comes a few days early too . DD1 was 9 days late and had to be induced was a 17/18 hour labour . DD2 was 5 days early. Contractions started at 6am born at 11. With only 10 min active labour ! Was so easy and leas stressful ! Home the same night ha 

What are you hoping for ?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats wifey!

Also worried about finding something wrong at the anatomy scan. I think, as moms, we can't help but worry... Mine is one week away!

As for birthing - I had my first two vaginally, no epidural or pain meds of any kind. I'm hoping for that again. Both of my births were very quick - my daughter was 5 hours total (from first minor period-like cramp to birth) and my son was SUPER quick at 52 minutes. Unfortunately, I ended up being induced with Pitocin for him because my water was leaking for 24 hours... but still managed to stay pain-med free. I'm hoping for a SUPER quick birth like his. I'm also hoping to NOT tear this time.... I tore with both my son & daughter. Oh, and I'm hoping to go early or late - not on my actual due date, which is my daughter's dance recital :cry: Let's face it - nobody wants to go late. I'm hoping for early. My son was 2.5 weeks early, so I'm hopeful.... even though DD was born ON her due date... after I had a full day of work.... :haha:


----------



## crusherwife44

They cut me with my first and i couldn't sit down for two months so for the second i researched everything. At 36 weeks to the end i took evening primrose oil and shoved some pills up there to soften everything. I didn't tear or need to be cut. Neither were under 20 hours though. And had to have pitocin with both. Never want that again.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@BellaRosa8302 52 minutes!!!!!! Oh my! Was that from your first contraction? Got all crossed this bubba looks at your diary and doesn’t turn up that day! 

@crusherwife44 i had similar after my first too. I tore towards my bum and then was also cut. That and the combination of pushing over 4 hours as he was back to back. I was so sore for months..... apparently you can have internal bruising for a very long time. 

My first 7 days late. Back to back! 16 hours in total just over 4 hours of pushing. Cut and tore. Had the drip for contractions as they slowed due to him being back to back. Had him on delivery suite. No pain relief. Lots of Stitches and stayed over night. Had a catheter after for about 4 days as I had no bladder feelings... just couldn’t wee!!!!! 

My second 9 days late and third 2 days late. Both 3 and a half hours from first contraction. Literally a few minutes pushing on both. Both on midwife led. No pain relief but used a tens machine with no.3. Baby 3 done a poo but all was ok discharged within hours of birth for both. Had stitched with no.2 but only grazed with no.3 so no stitches.

No.4 was 5 days late. Was about 7 hours from first contraction. Had him at home. He wasn’t engaged so had to painfully wait for him to descend. Didn’t like it as my contractions had changed but just had to wait. Used a tens machine again. No stitches. And had a bath as soon as the midwife left and got into my bed! 

Hoping for another home birth is all is well this time. Probably use a tens machine but I sold my one as I thought we were done with babies! Doh! X


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mummy - Yes! I mean, I was hooked up to a monitor and had contractions that I couldn't feel here and there, but from the first bit of pain till he was out was 52 minutes! And that was on Pitocin so it was really 0 - 60 in terms of pain!

Crusher - Will have to look into that. Seriously hoping not to tear this time, but I doubt it unfortunately :cry:

***Trigger Warning*** (Just because it was a complicated after-birth situation for me). Unfortunately, also, I had complications after my daughter... I had a midwife deliver me, and I think she messed up when she tried to stitch me up. I had a hematoma (blood pooling under my stitches). It was super painful - felt like someone was shoving a knife up my bottom. The midwife kept shoving her arm up into me and pulling out what I could only assume was blood/relieving pressure. I lost a lot of blood. I had to be put out for vaginal surgery. A doctor had to completely redo my stitches. I needed two blood transfusions afterward and wasn't allowed to hold my own baby unless I was sitting. I had a 3 day hospital stay. I had awful pressure/pain for weeks down there. When I went for my 6 week checkup (against my better judgement - with the midwife who delivered me), I was told I had granular tissue down there and she used silver nitrate on me. I bled and had chunks of flesh falling off me and horrible pain AGAIN for another month or so. I didn't really get to feeling "normal" until a year later... and even then I felt like I had been stitched wrong - sex was NOT comfortable. Honestly, that only got better after I had my son and I believe I was stitched properly after tearing with him. The way I was stitched the first time, I think it was inevitable that I tore again with my son. Thankfully, the midwife who delivered my daughter left the practice and I had a doctor with my son. I do still see a different midwife at the practice from time to time, but she does not deliver babies. Even now, at my first appointment with a doctor new to my practice, she immediately spoke to me about the hematoma I experienced with my daughter and said that we would take extra special care to prevent that from happening again. And when I had my son, they were CONSTANTLY checking me, ordered an internal exam & internal ultrasound after his birth/before I left the hospital. I had constant internal exams by doctors just feeling to make sure everything seemed okay. Fairly sure they'll treat me like that again as a precaution. The doctor who stitched me up after my son called me a bleeder. It took her forever to do my stitches. But thankfully I was able to snuggle my baby after having him rather than be rushed into surgery. I felt cheated out of that after my daughter. I know that was kind of a lot, and I hope I didn't scare those of you first time moms... if you did read despite my trigger warning, please know that this is not a common occurance!!! <3 So yeah, I'd say I don't want THAT to happen with #3.... :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@BellaRosa8302 Omg.. No no no! So sorry you had to experience that! 


AFM: I had a 21 hour back labor with my daughter. I ended up getting an epidural after 9 hours of that pain being stuck in a hospital bed on my back because they wanted to keep monitors on me and being told I was only at like a 2-3 CM Dilated lol. Best thing ever that Epidural. Call me weak I do not care. Lol. With my son I didn't even play the I will wait and see if I want an epidural game and got one as soon as I got into the hospital which I was already dilated to a 3. His labor was 11 hours but some of that the contractions stalled out and went away. I didn't go into hospital until like 6 hours of contractions occurring and were more regular. So it went a lot faster at the hospital than my daughter's did. I am unsure if I will do Epidural again or not. I will see how I feel for this one. If it would go nice and fast I may not need one :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ughhhhh I don't think I could have lasted without an epidural if it went that long! I do NOT think you're weak! I'm personally afraid of epidurals though - I already have back problems (herniated discs in the past & recurrent back pain) and I've heard horror stories of people feeling them or having pain in the injection area, etc.... my luck, I'd end up having one go wrong and then end up not working anyway! But, one of my closest friends has been through every kind of birth with her kids (one with an epidural, one without, and twins via c-section) and said out of every choice, the epidural was the best way to go <3


----------



## mkyerby16

Sorry you had to go through that Bella!

I'm glad I at least know what to expect this time (scheduled csection). With my son my blood pressure kept creeping up, so I was induced at 39 weeks. I went in on a Tuesday night to get cervidil placed. Well I think I might have already been in the very beginnings of labor because the cervidil was really only supposed to soften my cervix and then they were going to start Pitosin in the morning, but I immediately started contractions one on top of the other with no breaks between all night long so I no longer needed pitocin. Wednesday morning an anesthesiologist walked in and said "I heard you were ready for an epidural" (I was miserable but hadn't asked for one yet bc I was only I think 4cm dilated at the time.) I said no but I'll take it. She came back with a nurse and they said my ob wanted me to go ahead and get it bc of the way my contractions were she was concerned the baby was going to get stressed out. I went ahead and got it & sure enough it slowed down my contractions so then later they had to start pitosin after all and break my water. I was nauseous all day but had the epidural so not too bad pain wise. Around 5pm I threw up and started feeling kind of pain but more like intense pressure. They were having some kind of emergency going on in the OR and calling extra drs etc but when the nurse checked me I was sure enough 10cm but no dr was available. I had to wait over an hr, almost 2 to start pushing. Then I pushed & pushed for 3 hrs before they told me baby was back to back and finally the dr came in and said I needed a c section bc babys heartrate was starting to dip. She said but next time you can always try for a VBAC. Well fastfoward to the OR room, he was stuck so bad the dr later said she didnt think she'd get him out without causing one or both of us harm. One dr was pulling from my incision and she had her arm up my vajayjay pushing. Finally he came out with a scratch on his head. I got to hold him on my chest for a minute but then he had to be taken to the nursery for monitoring for an hour. The dr looked at my DH and said "she will NOT have a vbac next time" By time he was born I had been awake for about 48 hrs, didn't get to eat or drank anything other than a popsicle that I threw for 2 days, labored for about 26 hrs, & pushed for 3 all to end up with a somewhat scary csection. I went into the hospital dinnertime Tues and went home lunchtime the following Saturday.

Soooo scheduled csection at 39 weeks it is for me lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@BellaRosa8302 I have scoliosis and back issues as well. With my first - my daughter- I was against an epidural from the moment I found out I was pregnant but then I was having the back labor and them trapping me in the bed since 6:30 AM that morning only to come in finally around 3 PM and say they can give me a shot of something that will only take the edge off and last one hour and they can give it only twice during labor and I was only at 3cm or they can do the epidural and it will last the whole time. I was like get me the epidural LOL. He came in and did it in like 10 mins. The only part that sucks is having to sit still during the contractions and not move. The numbing injections are not really fun and sometimes a nerve fires off making you feel like you just got shocked down your whole body but the epidural part I did not feel. I didn't feel the needle in my back at all either. Instant pain relief. Couldn't even feel the nurse's hands when they kept checking me every hour to see how far along I was.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

WOW mkyer! That's scary. Glad you and DS were safe! Sounds like csection is best for you then! I also had a friend who was induced & ended up with an emergency csection, then continued to have a csection for her 2nd child. She said it was scarier going in (knowing what was going to happen) but recovery was MUCH quicker/easier. <3


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Can I ask for the UK ladies that go to the hospital. Do you all have to share a room after delivering or do you get your own? I been reading some birthing experiences and it is reading like you have to share a room with someone.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hoping - glad you had a good experience! If I end up with a longer labor, might cave LOL! But for 52 minute labors, I'll deal with the pain... (if you knew me personally, that statement is TOTALLY laughable... I'm horrible with pain despite having two pain med free labors! The nurse laughed at me when I had my IV placed for my son. She said, "You're having a natural/pain med free labor??" Yup.... :wacko: ) :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@mkyerby16 Oh wow! Yes that doesn't sound fun. I hate how they ask for us to wait because the doctor isn't there. It is like ugh hellloooo baby is on its own schedule and is coming. Geesh!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@BellaRosa8302 Do not let them laugh at you. IV'S are uncomfortable especially if they try to put it in your hand which I hate! If I had a 52 minute labor I would love that and yes no time for meds so that would be great!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Wow ladies! Those are some stories! Amazing how everyone labours so differently and how every baby does it’s own thing meaning you have no clue how it’s gonna go. 

When I stayed in with my first I was on a ward with lots of other ladies and babies. The day after I delivered I got up for a wash (because I hadn’t had to move all night because I had a catheter) the blood pooled so when I get up I flooded.... I was covered in blood, carrying a bag of piss only to have someone’s husband/ boyfriend say.... bet you didn’t think it would be this bad! Haha! Lovely!


----------



## Babybump87

Oh wow all these birth stories amazing! Us women are so strong and powerful !

DD1 stayed overnight on a ward with other ladies and their babies . I absolutely hated it . Was in a lot of pain after stitches/tear and felt very vulnerable without DH or anyone else there! Especially as it was my first baby too! 

DD2 we stayed in the same room and was allowed home later that evening !


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> Wow ladies! Those are some stories! Amazing how everyone labours so differently and how every baby does it’s own thing meaning you have no clue how it’s gonna go.
> 
> When I stayed in with my first I was on a ward with lots of other ladies and babies. The day after I delivered I got up for a wash (because I hadn’t had to move all night because I had a catheter) the blood pooled so when I get up I flooded.... I was covered in blood, carrying a bag of piss only to have someone’s husband/ boyfriend say.... bet you didn’t think it would be this bad! Haha! Lovely!

Oh no that sounds awful . I would have cried!


----------



## emzeebob

My 7 year old was 15 days late. Was induced and labour lasted 8 hours with failed epidural :( 

My 4 year old was 4 weeks early. Water burst on my husband (funny story) was Indced the next day but it failed. After 59 hours without waters, and contractions every 2 mins with no dilation I was rushed for emergency c section.


Right so baby number 3 I've just started feeling proper movement and kicks. Both my boys were very lazy but still did enough movement in a day for me to be happy. At scans I had to be sent out to drink fizzy pop to get them moving to get measurements, my 2nd son was that lazy the midwife said she had never seen such a chilled baby (his bum was against my uterus wall, legs ups and crossed with his thumb in) we called him marley (bob marley)
Now this one, 12 weeks scan they couldn't get measurements and he/she kept flipping and moving so much, now the moments are so prominent I've never felt movement like this before, for the past hour I've been sat watching tv and it's taking my breath away. Hubby is laughing at me.


----------



## emzeebob

Oh I also had an episompty with my 1st and tore, had a 3rd degree year. Which I opened back up after 2 weeks cos I did too much :( my own fault really, my midwife told me to see in the bath/shower at the end as it was excruating :( 

I'm.terrible though I can't relax. I re opened my csecrion scar cos doing too much. I can't relax


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

SO interesting to hear how delivery is different for everyone. Here where I am in USA we get a private "Suite" as they call it. Has a pull out bed/couch for OH and the room has a shower in it. It is kind of like a hotel room with medical stuff lol. I would not LIKE being in a room with other women and their newborns/husbands/guests lol

I been reading that some ladies are allowed to go home like several hours after having the baby in some areas too but my hospital always keeps me for like 24 hours at least and I sure wish they would let me go home!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

yay @emzeebob for getting to feel bub!! It is an amazing thing and my favorite part of pregnancy until they start to kick hard haha!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

If all is well we can be discharged within 4 hours. On delivery suite or midwife led you get your own shower/toilet but once put on the ward you share showers/toilets. Maybe 6-8 beds on a ward?? I can’t remember! That another reason I’m down with another home birth.... no wards!!!! 

@emzeebob do you think this bubba could be a pink one???

I love hearing/reading labour stories! Ladies we are amazing! Not only do we grow these babies we birth them! However that happens is amazing!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ohhhh I see we stay in the same room. Delivery suite is our recovery suite as well.

*Edit to say - if Vaginal lol


----------



## Babybump87

I have a scar too from DD1 had to have stitches inside and out ! Was terrified that I spilt it with DD2 asked the midwife about 10 times haha . No issues at all with DD2 no stitches, tearing nothing ! Hoping for the same this time !


----------



## Babybump87

How did your scan go @Mummy2Corban ?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hey ladies!

My scan went great thank you! Baby looked great even though it wasn’t playing ball... they got all they needed though. My placenta is anterior.... and baby kept stuffing it’s face into it so took a while to get a profile picture!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How’s everyone?

@Babybump87 my midwife when I delivered my second said that old scars can be brittle so tend to open again. I had internal stitches 2nd time round. I can still see my scars from my first... goes so very close to my bum! Eek!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> View attachment 1052632
> Hey ladies!
> 
> My scan went great thank you! Baby looked great even though it wasn’t playing ball... they got all they needed though. My placenta is anterior.... and baby kept stuffing it’s face into it so took a while to get a profile picture!!!

Wow amazing !!


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> How’s everyone?
> 
> @Babybump87 my midwife when I delivered my second said that old scars can be brittle so tend to open again. I had internal stitches 2nd time round. I can still see my scars from my first... goes so very close to my bum! Eek!!!

That’s my only worry now if any scars re open ! Not much can do about it anyway ! I am still struggling with my ears apart from that pregnancy is going great . No issues so far thank god ! 2 weeks for my anatomy scan ! Just wondering how we will revel to the girls and DH parents. I don’t wanna just do the telling want to make it more exciting for them ! DD1 is already excited and keep asking me questions . DD2 is still a little young but keeps saying about the baby in mummy’s tummy !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

love the scan pic @Mummy2Corban


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thank you!

@Babybump87 is there something you could do that the girls reveal in front of grand parents????


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> Thank you!
> 
> @Babybump87 is there something you could do that the girls reveal in front of grand parents????

I was thinking along those lines but not sure what to do ! Time for a Google/Pinterest .
I may just go with a balloon simple and easy . Plus I will be able to do it on the way home from the scan !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’ve watched some of the gender reveals! So cute! Do you mean popping a balloon? How exciting xx


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry , yes I meant popping the ballon ! I think the girls would be super excited to do it and have the confetti fall everywhere! 

I’m pretty sure I’ve felt lots of moment today too . Really low down !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

That’s so cute! Girls will love it I’m sure.... plus it’s a lovely way to reveal it.

Exciting that you’ve felt baby too. At least going into the scan you’ve already felt it. 

When has everyone else got scans? Midwife? Dr? I know have to wait until 28 weeks to see the midwife.....


----------



## Babybump87

I don’t see my midwife until 28 weeks either. Seeing her less this time around as it’s 3rd baby.

Makes me feel kinda uncomfortable the length of time between seeing her though. Just because it’s 3rd baby we shouldn’t be monitored any less than first baby I think . As we know all pregnancies are different !


----------



## LarZ84

Hello ladies,
I'm due on 21st June 2019, same day as @MissCassie!! 
This is my 1st pregnancy, so all new to me...feel like I have had it easy so far, with no sickness or nasty symptoms to date. No mood swings or crazy emotions either. So I can safely say I'm quite liking being pregnant at the moment! 
Hope you are all doing well too and looking forward to chatting with you all.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 yeah I think it’s crazy that we got from 16 weeks to 28 weeks. My midwife has said if I have any concerns I can always book in to see her invetween but so far i don’t think I do... but I do think we should have something in the middle just to do a quick check over. Oh well!

@LarZ84 lovely of you to join us! Great to hear your pregnancy has treated you well so far! Are you finding out babies sex?


----------



## mkyerby16

My 20 week scan is Feb 5th. We're still trying to figure out what we're going to do as far as revealing the gender. With my ds we looked away when she got down to those bits during the scan and she taped up pictures of the potty shot with boy! Typed onto it in an envelope and I gave it to my sister & she planned a surprise for our gender reveal party. She ended up filling a little pinata with blue confetti. That party ended up being DH's family b*touching about how I didn't want ds to be named the 6th though so I have a bitter taste about parties now and don't really want to do one for this baby. I'm thinking DH, DS & I will just go to the ultrasound and find out then together then have just our parents & sisters (well mine, we'll have to Facetime his bc she lives further away) over for dinner and having like a cake with blue or pink inside or something. We'll just have to keep DS quiet until we're ready to reveal the surprise :-#:D


----------



## LarZ84

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Babybump87 yeah I think it’s crazy that we got from 16 weeks to 28 weeks. My midwife has said if I have any concerns I can always book in to see her invetween but so far i don’t think I do... but I do think we should have something in the middle just to do a quick check over. Oh well!
> 
> @LarZ84 lovely of you to join us! Great to hear your pregnancy has treated you well so far! Are you finding out babies sex?

We do want to find out the sex, yes...got my next scan on 30th Jan, so hoping we will find out then!?


----------



## emzeebob

Detailed scan and gender is 8th Feb 
I have a mid wife app at 24 weeks cos of my weight and my dad is diabetic so need to have a check up and book gtt at that app

Plus an anethestic app in April sometime apprently cos I had a c section last time they want to discuss options


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@mkyerby16 how frustrating are families!!!! Well hopefully all will be ok with this reveal. The cake idea is cute!

@LarZ84 do you have any preference about sex? 

@emzeebob are you hoping for a vbac?


----------



## emzeebob

I'm very undecided at the moment, but we have decided if it's a girl I will have a c section and be sterizerlised. My Dr has offered it to me before we got pregnant as a option i have very bad periods that last any where between 21.days and 1 year and meds don't stop it, so hopefully Dr said it could regulate them. But we are desperate for a girl and if this is a boy we would try for our last baby what ever the sex in a couple of years after I've finished my teacher training. But if baby is a boy I'm.defo undecided had a horrible birth with my 1st ended up woth ptsd and pnd and a csecrion that didn't.go to plan with 2nd (they couldn't stitch me up and then I re opened after a week) 

Why does sneezing hurt so much


----------



## LarZ84

I keep changing my mind on my preferred sex...initially I hoped for a girl as I'm in a same sex relationship and thought that my wife and I may find it easier to raise a girl rather than a boy!? But as time goes on and I see and speak to my friends with young children, the boys generally seem so much more easy going than the girls. Now I seem to be changing my mind almost daily, so I guess that means I don't really have a preference. We have lots of strong male role models around us, so boy or girl, as long as they are healthy, we'll be happy.


----------



## emzeebob

Oh yeah definitely happy and health baby is priority, we already have 2 boys who I wouldn't change for the world and if I end up with 5 boys before I'm sterilized so it be :) hubby is one of 6 boys before his mum had a girl so not holding out much. Plus it took 2 years to conceive my first and 3 years for my 2nd due to my stupid cycles


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@LarZ84 totally agree asking as baby is happy and healthy. Can’t wait to find out what team your gonna be on.

@emzeebob wow! What a story! Go you for doing all over again. Crazy that you oh mum had 6 boys before a girl! Fingers crossed for s bit of pink! 

I’m easy either way. I like the thought of both!!!! Currently have no boy names so maybe it’s a boy! Haha!


----------



## elmum

emzeebob said:


> I'm very undecided at the moment, but we have decided if it's a girl I will have a c section and be sterizerlised. My Dr has offered it to me before we got pregnant as a option i have very bad periods that last any where between 21.days and 1 year and meds don't stop it, so hopefully Dr said it could regulate them. But we are desperate for a girl and if this is a boy we would try for our last baby what ever the sex in a couple of years after I've finished my teacher training. But if baby is a boy I'm.defo undecided had a horrible birth with my 1st ended up woth ptsd and pnd and a csecrion that didn't.go to plan with 2nd (they couldn't stitch me up and then I re opened after a week)
> 
> Why does sneezing hurt so much

I hear you on the sneezing. The round ligament pain was so bad with a sneeze i had yesterday, I nearly cried! 
AFM
I’m halfway through this pregnancy. We will deliver by 39 weeks- on May 29. I see a high risk doc because of a 2nd trimester loss and we have been blessed to have several U/S this pregnancy. Saw the baby at just over 19 weeks on Friday. He’s doing really well and growing on schedule. Thinking of all of you who have your scans coming up. It’s so wonderful to see our babies


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@elmum I’m so sorry to hear that but I’m super pleased to hear


----------



## Mummy2Corban

..... that baby boy is doing great. Will they induce you by the 29th may?


----------



## elmum

Mummy2Corban said:


> ..... that baby boy is doing great. Will they induce you by the 29th may?

Yes! I’ve had all vaginal deliveries. I went in to labor naturally with Babies 3 and 4 and didn’t need any pitocin. I loved that. However, both of those babies came after 40 weeks. I’m really hoping I go into labor by 39 weeks, and if not, I’m getting induced :)


----------



## wifeybby

I’m 20 weeks now! As of Saturday :dance: been feeling lots of kicks and movement, I love it so much. Trying to ease away from the Doppler, try to trust she’s okay and be reassured by movement.

Congrats to everyone for making it this far too! Can’t wait to see our babies this summer <3

I’ve got a lot going on next month, I’m so excited! Routine scan with the OB on the 5th. Elective 4D scan the 16th at 25 weeks. GD test the 15th or 22nd, can’t remember. Hope the second half of this pregnancy goes by easier on me mentally/anxiety wise. I’ve been a mess of anxiety so far, it hasn’t been fun :(

Also hoping the government shutdown ends quickly so we can close on our house in time or with minimal delay. I want my house! Can’t wait to set up the nursery and playroom, and start really feeling like a baby is coming home with us!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@LarZ84 - Welcome and congrats! I added you to our 1st post. :flower: And regarding genders, I have a boy already and all his friends are girls. The girls are great of course but I'm definitely nervous about having a girl this time, it's the teenage years I'm scared of! But having a boy so far has been a blast.

@DaTucker - I had a very noticeable Braxton Hicks the other night too, it was just like you described, tightening on the front of my belly. I was walking back from dinner at the time so I got home and sat for a while, it was gone almost right away.

@Babybump87 - Great boy name! We have a lot of James in our family too so we named our son Jameson just to change it up a little. So he's Jameson Thomas. <3

AFM - 20 weeks today! I started feeling baby girl really good last week when we went and saw Bohemian Rhapsody, she was going nuts in the movie and since then I've been feeling her consistently when I'm resting. I think she's a Queen fan. :thumbup:

And about births, I'm hoping for a VBAC this time. With my son I was in labor for days. My water broke and nothing happened til the next morning when contractions started, I labored at home for half a day and at a birth center for half a day and through the night (I wanted a water birth). I got to labor in the water for a few hours but I wasn't progressing enough so the next morning I went to the hospital and got induced with pitocin and got a spinal (epidural failed). I labored all day and stood my ground against a c-section and finally baby dropped and they were able to manually dilate me the rest of the way (a lot of hands in my vagina). I pushed for 4 hours but he wasn't coming out even though we could see his head and then my contractions stopped. So I was resigned to the c-section at that point. Turns out he was turned posterior so his head was pushed up and his big ass head was stuck in my pelvis. It was the oddest sensation feeling the doc brace his arm on my chest and pull the baby out of me with the other hand, I could feel almost the suction of him coming out. :haha:

I'm not certain I'll get my VBAC, especially if my waters break early again. They have a lot of rules for VBACs; I can't go past my due date (by the time DS was born he was 40+4 even though my water broke 40+1) and they won't induce. I'm planning to eat a lot of dates and protein since that supposedly helps keep the water bag strong and last time I did EPO and had sex and stuff to help my cervix but I might have screwed myself over that way so I'm going to avoid anything inside towards the end including examinations. I'm also going to look for a chiro that specializes in positioning baby. Other than that all I can do is hope the second time around is better. Oh, and if the stupid nurse tells me to lie on my right side against my better judgment I'm going to tell her no, I knew he'd always flip the wrong way when I lied on my right side. So trust myself, don't be afraid to stand my ground and hope things go a lot smoother this time around.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yay @wifeybby glad you are feeling more movements! I too am not using my doppler now because she kicks on and off like every 2 hours. I love it!

@Mrs. JJ It isn't just the teenage years lol. My daughter is 9 and has been thinking she is 16 since she was like 5 or 6. She is full of attitude. She is a good girl but lately likes to roll her eyes at everything or say "Whatever" or "duh" OOOOOOO that little girl lol. I was hoping this one would be a little boy but no such luck. Now DH and I are considering having a 4th baby (his 2nd) because I will be staying at home with this baby for a bit after it is born instead of going back to work so mine as well make it even right? HA my luck it will be another girl so I have some thinking to do on that bahaha! Not sure I can handle 3 girls. One pregnancy at a time though geesh lol!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Hoping4numbr3 i can relate with having a 8 year old (a boy though) he has suddenly gotten so much attitude!!!! Answers back... like you say rolls his eyes!!! Hehe! Such a monkey. On the other hand I have a 5 year old girl who is extremely strong minded. So either way I’m ok with whatever this baby turns out to be!!!! Love your profile picture! Very cute!

@Mrs. JJ how lovely baby girl was dancing to queen!!!! So funny. Got all crossed you get your vbac. I was also told to lay on my right side too! But help that wasn’t!!!! It’s thought being your first and not really knowing so much about the whole process but yes stand your ground if you need to this time.

@wifeybby youve got a busy time ahead. Really hoping you get your house sorted. Getting babies bits and pieces out definitely does help it feel more real.

Does anyone do the raspberry leaf tea? Or anything similar on the lead up to labour? I’m curious more because this will be my 5th labour and a few people have mentioned more bleeding due to your uterus not being so effective. Never done anything before but am curious?!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh and I just can’t believe so many of us are reaching or nearly reaching 20 weeks. At the beginning you wish the time away (I did because I felt so yuk) And here we are half way!!!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Mummy2Corban Ty! Yes I can't believe we are already half way! Going so fast! My son is 8 and he may get an attitude for a second or be really sarcastic but it goes away quickly. Everyone is so different though. I think my daughter is just like me is all so we butt heads a little more haha!


----------



## crusherwife44

Mummytocorban i bled for like a month or two and was cut And baby suctioned out for mymy first that i researched everything for number two. From 36 weeks on i drank so much raspberry leaf tea and took evening primrose oil. I didn't even bleed for a week after baby and felt great! We were even bad and went back to sex after a week. I will be doing all of that and probably eating dates this time around.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

What does the evening primrose do? I’ve heard of dates? What do they do? I’ve read lots about raspberries leaf tea.... is it nice??? I’m not one for fruit teas.


----------



## emzeebob

I had raspberry leaf tea and it didn't help but I've heard lots of positive stories. It does not taste nice lol I made a big batch of it and let it go cold and kept it in the fridge it tasted nicer and made it with either honey or a couple of spoons of sugar


----------



## crusherwife44

The tea i always had iced. I'm not a fan of tea but great results i say. You have to get the real red raspberry leaf tea though so read ingredients if you're gonna go for it. Helps with the uterus going back to normal and the bleeding. 
The evening primrose oil can be ingested and or inserted up close to the cervix say before bed to help soften the cervix. I can't say much for that cuz they induced early which was dumb so i don't think baby was fully ready. 
I've never tried the dates but will this time i think.


----------



## emzeebob

So im panicking. I know it's silly. But since I posted I felt thay big movement last week I haven't felt anything since :( so now debating what I actually felt and if anything is wrong. I felt both my boys by 15 weeks, the next 3 week's till my scan are going to drag


----------



## mkyerby16

emzeebob said:


> So im panicking. I know it's silly. But since I posted I felt thay big movement last week I haven't felt anything since :( so now debating what I actually felt and if anything is wrong. I felt both my boys by 15 weeks, the next 3 week's till my scan are going to drag

I had the same thing with my son. I started feeling him by 15 weeks and was sure it was baby. Then I felt almost nothing from like 17-19 weeks which freaked me out & made no sense to me. My dr at the time told me it was too early to worry about & sure enough he was fine and when I started feeling things again it was strong enough to see. I think they're still little enough that if they turn & face a different way we just cant feel as much. This one did that to me for a couple of days this week, but I felt a dance party earlier today.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m definitely going to look into Rasberry leaf tea this time round.

@emzeebob ive been feeling baby for a little while now but I still don’t feel it loads... I found out I’ve got another anterior plecenta at my 20 week scan so I’m
Guessing that’s why I don’t feel baby so much.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@emzeebob Try not to panic. EASIER said then done I know but I was feeling baby girl sporadically (Spelling?) as well until closer to the end of 18 weeks. Now she kicks every day a LOT but it is still random off and on lol. I do not have an anterior placenta though. I know that can make you feel it later on. Mk is right they still have so much room to play around in that if they switch positions you might not feel them as well.

My girl is still low down in my belly too. I feel her kicks close to pubic bone so that may be why I am more sensitive to the movements. I think if she was up more I wouldn't probably feel her as much as I do since I have more fat to cushion the blows there.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Hoping4numbr3 - Oh no, I'm scared now! :haha:


----------



## mkyerby16

My DH & DS both got to feel baby kick yesterday. My DS (he's 3) is melting my heart and anytime I say something about the baby kicking he automatically puts his hand on my belly. I hope he stays sweet & excited once baby is actually here :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Too cute @mkyerby16 

So it is a really good thing I am having a pretty normal non high-risk pregnancy because the doctors office I have to see due to my husband's military insurance is driving me nuts! It takes like 15 minutes to make an appt and today I called them just to see if I could get in today to rule out a bladder infection or yeast infection and their call center just says oh sorry no appts available today. OKAY well what if I called and was having an emergency? No appts available today either? How do the women who are having issues or bleeding deal? I do not even need an appt just pee in a cup and someone test it GEEZ LOUISE. Lol okay rant over. Sorry ladies lol.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been a bit MIA. Just wanted to check in. Had my 20 week scan yesterday. Will post pics when I'm able. Can't believe we're halfway there! 

As for how my scan went.... well, it mostly went well. But I did have an issue. I have to go back for another appointment at another facility to have another scan done. First off, the more minor thing (at least to me) is that I drank a little too much water and my bladder was a little too full.... so even after she asked me to use the bathroom a bit to see if it would ease up, it was still too full. So she said that my uterus was contorted around my bladder, which was probably the issue, but that the measurement between the placenta and my cervix was minimal... meaning when I go into labor and my cervix dilates, we can possibly have an issue with my placenta getting in the way, bleeding, etc. So, they're going to check on that and make sure it was just my overfull bladder. 

The more concerning thing is, they found what they called a calcification in baby's abdomen. I was told it is not a tumor, but since it's not 100% "normal" they want the specialists to look at it. I was told not to worry, the doctor herself said that her own child had a few calcifications in her bowel and by the time she was born they were gone. I can't help but worry anyway, and cried after I stepped out of the office, and another few times last night. Just very down - of course it could be much worse, but I just wanted the "perfectly healthy normal no problems" diagnosis to come out of the scan. Got some gorgeous shots of baby waving and he/she had his/her hands near his/her face too - was adorable (well, as adorable as you can get on a scan). <3


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Update: I go to a high risk facility on Wednesday. I'll keep you ladies posted as to what happens. I'm assuming an ultrasound and appointment, but I truly don't know what to expect.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@BellaRosa8302 Sorry to hear it didn't go as you hoped! It is hard not to worry when told something doesn't look right even if it is something that could be minimal or harmless. HUGS!! I hope at your next scan the calcification is gone and that your placenta isn't close to the cervix!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@BellaRosa8302 crazy we are half way! Hoping your placenta issue is just because of your bladder being to full. My sonographer had issues getting measurements as my bladder was too full too. Hoping that’s the issue and that won’t interfer with labour.

I’m sorry they saw these calcifications in babes tummy. It can’t be easy hearing something like. I guess at least baby will be properly checked over on Wednesday (sorry you’ve got to wait till next week though) hopefully like you drs baby they disappear before birth and don’t cause any issues. Sending you big hugs lovely xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Hoping4numbr3 our drs isn’t the best for appointments! For my 28 week appointment I need to make that booking next week or the week after otherwise I’ll never get in. If we call up on the day usually they have no appointments and they want us to go into town to a drop in centre which takes the overflow for the whole city so you can wait for hours!!!!!!!!!! Argh!!!!! Hope your ok x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

THANK YOU for your support Mummy & Hoping! I sincerely appreciate it. 

Mummy - I hear you on the appointments! I make about 4 appointments in advance usually, because I have my teaching schedule to think about... and even then it's tough! For my scan a couple of days ago, despite scheduling early, I ended up with a 2:30 scan appointment in one town, then had to drive to the other office in another town for the appointment with the doctor afterward. They had NOTHING open that week, where both would be in the same place. As of now, I have appointments scheduled for February 14th and March 11th. And who knows what's going to happen with this high risk doctor and if I'll have appointments with them :wacko: That's annoying though, that you're expected to call the day of, then get pushed off to someplace else! Glad you have the option of booking ahead of time <3


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Mummy2Corban UGH that sounds super annoying! I am okay thanks :) I went to urgent care.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hoping, I think I missed your post about the bladder/yeast infection because I must have been writing my post about my scan at the same time. Sorry hun! I hope you're feeling better!!! Both of those situations are THE WORST! Ugh. :hugs: Glad you got it sorted at the walk in!


----------



## emzeebob

BellaRosa8302 said:


> THANK YOU for your support Mummy & Hoping! I sincerely appreciate it.
> 
> Mummy - I hear you on the appointments! I make about 4 appointments in advance usually, because I have my teaching schedule to think about... and even then it's tough! For my scan a couple of days ago, despite scheduling early, I ended up with a 2:30 scan appointment in one town, then had to drive to the other office in another town for the appointment with the doctor afterward. They had NOTHING open that week, where both would be in the same place. As of now, I have appointments scheduled for February 14th and March 11th. And who knows what's going to happen with this high risk doctor and if I'll have appointments with them :wacko: That's annoying though, that you're expected to call the day of, then get pushed off to someplace else! Glad you have the option of booking ahead of time <3


Are you a teacher hun? I'm just about finished my honours degree In education (last assignment due 2 weeks after baby is due. Whoops) then I'm starting my qualified teacher status course in September. I'm so tired recently am used to standing up in front of my class of kids but this last week in having to sit down so much more


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Emzee, yes. I teach ESOL (English to Speakers of Other Languages) to about 96 kiddos in grades K-5 (basically 4 - 12 year olds). Congrats on almost being done!! :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Finally able to log in on my phone & upload a couple of my favorite pics <3


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh my! That little hand! Amazing pictures xx


----------



## emzeebob

Gawgus pics and so jealous. Soooo looking forward to ours 3 weeks is going so slow. Did you/ are you finding out gender lovely x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Aww thanks! It'll be here before you know it <3 

We did not find out gender - we could have with our blood test at 10 weeks, but decided to stay team yellow <3 The ultrasound tech said it was a good thing because baby was keeping a foot in the way of gender anyway :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yay for team yellow! X


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Such cute pics! Love the little hand pic!


----------



## sarah34

Mummy2Corban said:


> I’m definitely going to look into Rasberry leaf tea this time round.
> 
> @emzeebob ive been feeling baby for a little while now but I still don’t feel it loads... I found out I’ve got another anterior plecenta at my 20 week scan so I’m
> Guessing that’s why I don’t feel baby so much.

Same here!!


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry your scan didn’t go well Bella . Try not to worry so much. Easier said than done I know ! Cute scan pics too !!

I don’t feel Baby too much of a day either it’s mainly when I’ve ate but Moreso of a night lying down not every night mind you. I can feel which side baby is lying on too as one side will have a hard lump and the other side will be soft ! 

My scan is on Thursday and for some reason I am so nervous to find out ! (I’m not bothered boy or girl long as baby is happy and healthy in there!) but everyone has said boy this time around and feel they will be disappointed if baby is a girl which will obviously annoy me lol.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Eek! Do you think people are saying boy because you have 2 girls? I would just ignore everyone whatever sex baby is it’s super exciting! People have always said we are having boys.... but we are half and half. Like you say as long as that bubba is happy and healthy then that’s all that matters xx


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> Eek! Do you think people are saying boy because you have 2 girls? I would just ignore everyone whatever sex baby is it’s super exciting! People have always said we are having boys.... but we are half and half. Like you say as long as that bubba is happy and healthy then that’s all that matters xx

Yeah exactly because we already have two girls! I’m sure if we had two boys they would say baby is a girl haha! I am just delighted to be adding to our family and to see the girls with their new sibling!

I felt baby move today numerous times when I had my hand over my stomach ! Got a surprise as didn’t expect it !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How’s everyone doing? What appointments are happening this week??

I’m really struggling with boys names!!!!! So I have a
Corban John
Indigo grace
Iya Anne
Cooper Henry

All second names are family related (also the C and I names are just coincidence really)

Girls names in the running Thea and Cora.

Boys names none!!!!!! I know we’ve plenty of time still but it nice to have something!!!


----------



## wifeybby

Weve decided baby girls name!

:cloud9: Esme Versace :cloud9:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I have a regular check up prenatal appt Thursday but I am sure it will be a heart beat check/uterus sizing measurement appt and will be quick. Nothing super exciting. I haven't used my doppler in a week now because she kicks me all day every hour lol so no need. Loving that part though :) Very active girl! Good luck with the name picking it can be so tricky!


----------



## wifeybby

Those are lovely scan pics, Bella!! They’re adorable! Such a cute little babe. Please keep us updated with what they say! Hopefully it just resolves itself and smooth sailing from here.

Mummy, boy names are hard! We only had a couple boys name we liked.


----------



## Babybump87

Scan on Thursday eeek !! Midwife not until early March . That’s it for me upto now . 

My cousin found out she’s having a little girl today !! Seems there’s a lot of women pregnant with girls ! 

We are struggling with a girls name ! It’s sooo hard !! 

Glad your baby girl is very active @Hoping4numbr3 !!


----------



## Shanlee16

Bella- I’m so sorry your scan didn’t go as planned. I know it can be stressful being with a high risk doctor and having unanswered questions, you and baby will be in my thoughts. And keep in mind that medical technology is so advanced there’s not a lot they can’t do today! 

Mummy- I’ll be 19 weeks tomorrow and feel that time is flying by! Our anatomy scan is January 30, and next appt is Feb 3. We originally decided we were going to be team yellow but have changed our minds and will have a gender reveal party the weekend after Valentines Day at my best friends house. It will be small, just with close family and friends and we are really excited and feel that we have made the right decision (it’s my OH’s first baby and he’s extremely elated to be finding out.) We also already have a boy’s name picked out- William Thomas, after my dad and his dad, and plan to call him Liam. But we don’t know for girls!

Hoping4- I’m just like you, I haven’t used my Doppler in weeks because I can feel baby SO much. With my daughter I didn’t feel her until well into the 20 weeks, but with this baby I’ve been feeling them right on since about 14. It has gotten me so excited for this little one. 

How is everyone feeling? I’ve been great, but been stressed out with my doctor. I had an unscheduled C-section with my daughter due to lack of labor progression and just overall bullying from my doctors and am being pushed into a second csection due to my pregnancy falling within a year of delivery. I have researched the subject and risks and at most have about a 1.7% chance of uterine rupture, and still am being pressured into a csection!! I am a recovering opiate addict and with my daughter I refused pain medications. It made my recovery excruciating and about twice as long. I can’t imagine going thru that same experience again but feel that my doctors don’t care. How do I advocate for myself?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

So funny - I'm the opposite! I can think of a bunch of boy names I like, but girls names are so hard for us! Unfortunately, DH doesn't want to buckle down & discuss either! Every time I bring it up, he just says "nope, no new ideas. IDK." :brat: I want names picked out yesterday :haha: 

I have my specialist appointment tomorrow. Not really sure what to expect... I'm assuming an ultrasound, but they never told me that I needed to drink a certain amount of water or anything like that. I asked if there was anything I needed to know for the appointment and was told no... :shrug: Hopefully I'll at least get some more cute pics of baby <3 And it'll be nice to have a day off (since I needed to take a full day from work because this appointment is in the middle of the day). 

My next appointment (unless I'm scheduled something specific after tomorrow) is February 14th. 

Thanks to everyone wishing me will tomorrow & sending support! Will keep you all posted.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Shanlee - That's really frustrating! Put your foot down & tell them you want a VBAC, and that you've researched. Also - Can you get a doula?? One would definitely advocate for you. Best of luck to you <3


----------



## julesmw

BellaRosa8302 said:


> So funny - I'm the opposite! I can think of a bunch of boy names I like, but girls names are so hard for us! Unfortunately, DH doesn't want to buckle down & discuss either! Every time I bring it up, he just says "nope, no new ideas. IDK." :brat: I want names picked out yesterday :haha:


I'm in the same boat. We have no names yet and DH isn't even slightly interested in finding one yet. He feels there is so much time. Since we have no names we agree on, I don't! My teen daughter said that's okay, we'll just name her without him. :laugh2:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Shanlee16 Is this the same doctors that pushed you into having a c-section the first time? Can you maybe change doctors if so? Congrats on being in recovery! That is amazing you were able to stay strong during the C-section pain. You must be so proud!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@wifeybby Love baby girls name! It must be nice to be able to refer to baby by name.

@Hoping4numbr3 i found my girls to be a bit more feisty with their movements! My first DD used to make me sore at the end!

@Babybump87 eek exciting for your scan! Not long... look forward to seeing a scan pic. I need to book in for a midwife appointment for early March too. I feel a bit like because we can’t find a boys name this baby will be a boy!!!!!!

@Shanlee16 not long till you find out if your team pink or blue then. The party sounds like a lovely idea.sorry to hear your drs aren’t seeming to listen. Surely with your research and how you feel they should allow you to labour naturally? Also it’s your choice and not there’s?!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@julesmw I feel the same like I know I’ve still got 18 weeks left BUT when nothing is reaching out to you it feel like there’s no time!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babybump87

We are also stuck for girls names ! 

Good luck for your appointment tomorrow Bella ! Fingers crossed all goes well ! XX 

Shanlee - don’t be forced int anything , pretty frustrating that they are not listening to your wishes ! 

Thanks Mummy I will defiantly update you ladies with a pic and gender ! Annoyed as my balloon for the girls to pop hasn’t arrived today which it was supposed to ! Really hope it arrives tomorrow or it’s obviously no use to me !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How frustrating! I’m hoping it turns up tomorrow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Fingers crossed it arrives !

Otherwise I need some other ideas ?!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Wanted to post a scan of our baby girl from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@BellaRosa8302 how did things go yesterday?

@Babybump87 hope today goes ok. Not sure about any ideas?! I’ll have a google a bit later on if I get a chance.

@Mrs. JJ lovely scan xx


----------



## Babybump87

Lovely pic MrsJJ !!

Scan day for me !! So excited to see baby hopefully happy and healthy and find out gender ! Already had so many texts it’s a boy *roll eyes*. 

Will update later !


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> @BellaRosa8302 how did things go yesterday?
> 
> @Babybump87 hope today goes ok. Not sure about any ideas?! I’ll have a google a bit later on if I get a chance.
> 
> @Mrs. JJ lovely scan xx

Thanks mummy my balloon just arrived !!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Awesome that the balloon turned up! That’s a relief! Sooooo....... is it a boy?!:haha: (Im sorry I had to do it) :haha: excited to hear the news x


----------



## wifeybby

Excited for the gender reveal, bb87! I’ll be team pink! :pink:

Hope everything is okay, Bella. :hugs:


----------



## elmum

Lovely, MrsJJ!

We are also without a name with under 18 weeks to go!

I have so many girl names I like. But, having some trouble settling on the right name for this little guy. We love family names and names that are a little different. Our family names are different, so that’s been good for the other three boys. But, their names came easy. Naming a fourth boy is so hard!!


----------



## julesmw

Elmum - I hear ya! This is our fourth girl to name!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! Had my 2.5 hour appointment yesterday :wacko: Good news! Baby is FINE! The doctor couldn't find any calcifications and thinks that my original doctor was seeing a reflection or ribs :shrug: "Bad news" (really not bad in comparison) is that my placenta is marginally close to my cervix. I have a follow up in 7 weeks to make sure the placenta moves away from my cervix (which they do expect it will). In the meantime, I have to call if ANYTHING and I cannot put anything into my vagina... which means (of course) no sex. DH isn't too happy but I'm like :shrug: oh well! :haha: Anyway, crossing my fingers that everything is fine at the follow up ultrasound, because if it's still close to my cervix, I may need a c-section and/or I may have to deliver at the high risk facility with the high risk (male) doctor instead of my normal hospital with one of my female doctors. 

Thanks everyone, for asking how I am! Will post a scan pic or two in a little bit. <3


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> Awesome that the balloon turned up! That’s a relief! Sooooo....... is it a boy?!:haha: (Im sorry I had to do it) :haha: excited to hear the news x

C’mon hahaha !!!


----------



## Babybump87

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hi ladies! Had my 2.5 hour appointment yesterday :wacko: Good news! Baby is FINE! The doctor couldn't find any calcifications and thinks that my original doctor was seeing a reflection or ribs :shrug: "Bad news" (really not bad in comparison) is that my placenta is marginally close to my cervix. I have a follow up in 7 weeks to make sure the placenta moves away from my cervix (which they do expect it will). In the meantime, I have to call if ANYTHING and I cannot put anything into my vagina... which means (of course) no sex. DH isn't too happy but I'm like :shrug: oh well! :haha: Anyway, crossing my fingers that everything is fine at the follow up ultrasound, because if it's still close to my cervix, I may need a c-section and/or I may have to deliver at the high risk facility with the high risk (male) doctor instead of my normal hospital with one of my female doctors.
> 
> Thanks everyone, for asking how I am! Will post a scan pic or two in a little bit. <3

So happy baby is fine !!


----------



## Babybump87

Our scan was amazing baby was naughty kept moving around while trying to get measurements ! Very active . Baby was drinking the fluid scratching their head ! Was just amazing .

Now ... baby is a BOY !!! I am soooo shocked !! Could see his little boy bits clear as day !!


----------



## julesmw

Babybump - that's so exciting! Glad you are having a boy!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Babybump!!! Yay!!!!! Congrats!!! :headspin::happydance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Babybump87 YESSSSSS!!!!! CONGRATS :) Glad baby looks good.

@BellaRosa8302 So glad the scan went well. Sorry about the placenta being near the cervix but I to have heard they typically move up. Sorry DH about not being able to have sex but it is what it is lol Men are so funny about that sometimes. I'd have told my hubby that he has two perfectly good hands and will be fine. I am sweet like that though. bahah

@Mrs. JJ - LOVE THE pic!! :) 


AFM- My 22 week appt today was good. Uterus is measuring right on track she said and heart beat still 150 and good. Baby kicking away like usual. I just met this OB today and she says "So what are we doing for Birth control after this baby?" I have to say I was kinda offended by the question at first. Like why are we talking about this right now? I told her I wasn't sure and she starts going over all the options available like I do not know what is out there. Maybe it is just something they need to do but ughhh pause. Let me get this baby out and I will worry about BC after. GEEZ.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hoping!!!!! :rofl: :haha: DYING over here laughing @ having two perfectly good hands!!! :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Haha @BellaRosa8302 just saying! :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@BellaRosa8302 im so over the moon :dance:that all looks good with baby! What a relief!! Sorry about your placenta though. Hopefully your next scan shows a shift.

@Babybump87 i knew it was a boy :haha: only kidding! I can’t speak for everyone but both my boys have been more chilled than my girls. Glad all looks ok. Did you do the reveal?

@Hoping4numbr3 glad all went ok at your appointment. Bit soon to think about birth control.... one thing at a time please!!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks ladies !! I am soooo shocked doesn’t seem real haha !! We popped the balloon MIL went crazy lol ! DD1 is overjoyed . DD2 doesn’t quite understand it all ! 

Oh wow Hoping I’d be totally insulted! It must be something they have to ask though , my GP does but at the 6 week check up after baby is born ! Glad your little one is doing so well !!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hoping, I'm surprised they mentioned birth control also. I know they mentioned it in the hospital when my daughter & son were born.... and definitely at the 6 week postpartum check, but now?!?! That's crazy! 

Babybump, that's awesome :cloud9: Having both is SUCH a blessing! In fact, I told DH yesterday that I feel like I'll be a little disappointed with gender either way :haha: because I SO want another little girl but I also SO want another little boy. I guess I'll be happy either way then, too <3

I can already see how being team yellow is going to be difficult... in planning DS's "big boy room" IDK whether to reuse his nursery decor, or if we're going to just keep it the same if we have another DS (and in that case, buy new for older DS). Also, our nursery set turns into a full size bed with a mans chest of drawers, so it's definitely meant for a boy. If LO turns out to be a girl, DS will get the nursery furniture eventually... so we will need "interim" furniture while baby is using the nursery furniture. But, if baby is a boy, we can get DS his own furniture... SO confusing!!! I don't mind not knowing, but I want to at least be ready with my current DS's big boy room! :wacko: If you could follow that crazy train of thought, kudos!!! :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I know! I think that is why I am slightly offended. Like she wants to discuss it right now? Why? Cuz it is my 3rd? or because I am 31 and she feels I shouldn't be having kids? I don't know.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@BellaRosa8302 - You hear of the placenta moving away from the cervix all the time. Fingers crossed that's the case for you too!

@Babybump87 - Congrats on your BOY! I updated the 1st post. :flower:


----------



## Babybump87

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hoping, I'm surprised they mentioned birth control also. I know they mentioned it in the hospital when my daughter & son were born.... and definitely at the 6 week postpartum check, but now?!?! That's crazy!
> 
> Babybump, that's awesome :cloud9: Having both is SUCH a blessing! In fact, I told DH yesterday that I feel like I'll be a little disappointed with gender either way :haha: because I SO want another little girl but I also SO want another little boy. I guess I'll be happy either way then, too <3
> 
> I can already see how being team yellow is going to be difficult... in planning DS's "big boy room" IDK whether to reuse his nursery decor, or if we're going to just keep it the same if we have another DS (and in that case, buy new for older DS). Also, our nursery set turns into a full size bed with a mans chest of drawers, so it's definitely meant for a boy. If LO turns out to be a girl, DS will get the nursery furniture eventually... so we will need "interim" furniture while baby is using the nursery furniture. But, if baby is a boy, we can get DS his own furniture... SO confusing!!! I don't mind not knowing, but I want to at least be ready with my current DS's big boy room! :wacko: If you could follow that crazy train of thought, kudos!!! :haha:

Thanks !! 
That’s one of the main reasons we found out . We are currently moving the girls to another room and re decorating moving things around etc . So now baby will have his own room and girls will be in together ! Good luck figuring it all out . It will eventually fall into place !


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I know! I think that is why I am slightly offended. Like she wants to discuss it right now? Why? Cuz it is my 3rd? or because I am 31 and she feels I shouldn't be having kids? I don't know.

Hahaha don’t be saying that !! I am 32 in a few weeks ! We are not old mums far from it ! Probably just ticking that jobsworth checklist !


----------



## Babybump87

Mrs. JJ said:


> @BellaRosa8302 - You hear of the placenta moving away from the cervix all the time. Fingers crossed that's the case for you too!
> 
> @Babybump87 - Congrats on your BOY! I updated the 1st post. :flower:

Thanks !! I am also due 13 June !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Babybump87 I am right behind you. I will be 32 March 10th :)


----------



## julesmw

Babybump - I agree with Mummy2Corban. Of my four kids, my son was my easiest baby!


----------



## julesmw

Hoping - at my first OB appointment around 11 weeks, which was with a new doctor, she asked me about birth control, too. Um....not the time to talk about that. :dohh:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Same for me they talk birthcontrol at 6 weeks pp. I think we may need to think about something permanent as I’m not sure we have anywhere to put another baby after this one! And ladies I’ll be 35 come August!!!!!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ughhhh I guess I’m the oldie of the group - just turned 35 here :flower: LOL! And we’re already considering a 4th!!! :rofl: Oh well! 

Anyway, here are some pics to share!!!


----------



## julesmw

Don't worry, Bella - I'm 42, so you can still claim youth. :laugh2:

My pregnancy was a surprise (understatement of the year), and this will be our fifth child, so I assumed that was why birth control was discussed. But after hearing others have dealt with it, maybe it's just standard practice?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Loving the scan pictures!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

LOL jules! I still don't think 42 is old. My sister had my nephew at 43 :shrug: He was child #4 for her (child #7 between her and her husband - but their first/only baby together). Their kids span from (now) 4 to 23! They also have a grandchild (step-grandchild for my sister!) <3 

How is everyone feeling today? I had a rough day/night last night. I barely slept the night before, had to get up for work, had a bunch of little things go wrong throughout the day, hubby worked late, etc. By the time I was putting my kids to bed I was loaded with Braxton Hicks & EXHAUSTED is an understatement! Thankfully I slept most of the night - woke up a few times but was able to go right back to sleep. Feeling so much better today <3


----------



## Mark&Annie

Had scan today, baby girl is happy and wiggly! I cried when they showed her wee face, holding her arms up over her head! Feel like I can relax a bit and enjoy this pregnancy more now. Placenta is slightly lower than they’d like so need another scan at 32 weeks to check it’s clear of the exit hole!


----------



## wifeybby

Lovely scan!

When are you guys planning to have your shower, if you’re having one?! As it sits now, I’m planning May 4th at 36 weeks. Is that a good time, or too late — any input?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Mark&Annie what a lovely scan and congratulations on a baby girl!!!!! Hopefully at 32 weeks the exit hole :haha::haha: while be clear. 

All these lovely scan pictures! Lots of lovely babies! 

@BellaRosa8302 sorry you had a crap nights sleep.... it’s amazing how lack of sleep totally ruins a day!!! Glad you got a better nights sleep though.

I’m doing ok thank you... am struggling with being tired (low ferritin though I think) feels very similar to my 3rd pregnancy as I was pretty anemic with that one too. 

@wifeybby im not sure! I’ve never had a baby shower! But 36 weeks sounds like a great time. Any news on the house?


----------



## Shanlee16

Hoping- Don’t worry, I am 23, on my second child and at my last appointment the doctor brought up birth control! I think it’s just something they talk about to keep in your mind for after delivery. 

JJ- that’s a beautiful scan! 

Mark& Annie- how did you get the writing on that scan??

Bella- I’m so glad everything is okay with baby!! 

Wifey- we are thinking about doing it right around 35-36 weeks as well. I don’t think that’s too late at all! 

Everything is good on this end, I’ve cone to terms with my crappy doctors and decided to make the best of a shitty situation. I’ll keep to my guns on a VBAC and will have a great pregnancy. Now it’s just waiting for our scan (1/30) and appointment (2/2). We are so excited!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

The midwife/sonographer did it! She was so lovely, did one for each of the kids!


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @Babybump87 I am right behind you. I will be 32 March 10th :)

Oo my birthday is March (18th) too !! 
We are not old at all far from it !! I still act like I am 21 although my body doesn’t ha !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hahaha! I’m the same my mind tells me I’m 21 but my body say 51!!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

lol! Thanks for calming me down ladies :) I am also considering having a 4th as well already. Can't remember if I mentioned that already in here sorry if I have! I probably will reconsider that once I go into labor again lol.

Ooo at @Babybump87 My Sister's birthday is March 18th! Too cool. 

I am feeling alright besides the sciatica pain that came back but I got a cheap 1 hour massage that was lovely and is helping so I guess I will continue to do those until Baby is here since it helps.


----------



## crusherwife44

Alright ladies... I've been keeping up reading your posts but don't message much.... We're having a girl! My boys are very happy it's not another boy. 
I'm getting out of the military so some girls from work are throwing me a going away/baby shower at the end of February. I'm in the coast guard though so praying we get paid by then. Or else I'm worried not many people will come.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@crusherwife44 amazing news! Yay for a girly!!! 

@Hoping4numbr3 isnt it funny how we want another, then the labour build up you change your mind to no I’m done.... then once you have a squishy newborn your back to wanting another!!! 

I really hope I get that feeling of being done after this baby.... other ladies have told me they just knew that they were done. I’m not sure I’ll ever feel like that!!!! But I have a feeling I’ll always have room for another! Argh! I think hubby is more on the lines of this definitely being the last though. What about you ladies? Is this the last? Or do you hope to have 1? 2? More?


----------



## crusherwife44

This is our 3rd and we want more


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> lol! Thanks for calming me down ladies :) I am also considering having a 4th as well already. Can't remember if I mentioned that already in here sorry if I have! I probably will reconsider that once I go into labor again lol.
> 
> Ooo at @Babybump87 My Sister's birthday is March 18th! Too cool.
> 
> I am feeling alright besides the sciatica pain that came back but I got a cheap 1 hour massage that was lovely and is helping so I guess I will continue to do those until Baby is here since it helps.


Oh that’s cool !! 

Ouch for the sciatica pain ! It’s a nuisance! The massage sounds lovely ! I would continue, if it helps plus , a nice hour to yourself !


----------



## Babybump87

crusherwife44 said:


> Alright ladies... I've been keeping up reading your posts but don't message much.... We're having a girl! My boys are very happy it's not another boy.
> I'm getting out of the military so some girls from work are throwing me a going away/baby shower at the end of February. I'm in the coast guard though so praying we get paid by then. Or else I'm worried not many people will come.
> 
> View attachment 1053879

Congratulations on baby girl !!


----------



## Mark&Annie

My last labour made me want another straight away! Reason stopped us, it was hard work when they were 4,2, and 0!

I have never had a baby shower - I always thought it’s one of those things you get if you have really nice friends who organise stuff like that for you, never thought of doing it for myself. Don’t think anyone would be that interested for my fourth!

And as for feeling old - I’m 37 a week on Monday! Definitely feeling it at the moment, out of breath and in bed by 7!


----------



## wifeybby

I’ve just turned 28, having my first. I’d have 4 more if I can, we had fertility struggles so I have no idea what’s in store for the future. Hoping conceiving after this baby is easier! It’s out of our hands for the most part, I feel.

My MIL is hosting my shower, but I’m quite “type A” and I can’t just sit back and let it be lol I need to be involved in planning and decorating. The food, though, I’m willing to let go of, but my bestie and I are making the cake (if we can pull it off, if not we’ll go to a bakery) - my coworkers are also throwing one, and my mom is planning something for our side of the family too. I just hope it all works out smoothly! The one hosted by MIL is the big one, though.

22 weeks today! :dance:


----------



## emzeebob

I Will be 34 in May. 
So in hospital again lol I might aswell book my own room, this pregnancy is really taking its toll and I'm.not even half way lol.
So woke up Sunday morning and 1 thigh was about 5 x the size of the other, due midwife panicking I have a blood.clot. 3 days in hospital with ct scan, chest x-ray, blood thinning injectios and scan on my leg they concluded it's just pregnancy odema. Thanks !!

I was never hospitlissed with the first 2, I'm so tired, my asthma is playing up. Baby is grounded before it's born

Plus I'm fed up woth every one either saying I had your hoping for a girl aren't you, it must be a girl all this trouble your going though. Tbh I just want to get through the next 4/5 months without going back to hospital


----------



## emzeebob

Oh and still.no feeling baby which is really getting me down :( midwife isnt concerned at all and suspects my placenta is at the front


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ohhhh that sucks so much!! Feel for you, hope your boys are being extra loving! Xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Mark&Annie I feel the same.... the more you have the less people are bothered!!! Another present to buy! Haha!

@wifeybby sorry you’ve had those troubles. What a special little lady you are carrying and hopefully her brothers or sisters will follow swiftly. And happy 22 weeks!!!!!

@emzeebob gosh I’m so sorry your back in hospital!!! But at least it turned out to be ok! This baby certainly has got you running around for it! Defo grounded! My placenta is anterior.... I’m not feeling baby a bit more than I have previously so maybe she is right??? So frustrating though when all you want is that reassurance!


----------



## Shanlee16

Mummy2Corban said:


> @crusherwife44 amazing news! Yay for a girly!!!
> 
> @Hoping4numbr3 isnt it funny how we want another, then the labour build up you change your mind to no I’m done.... then once you have a squishy newborn your back to wanting another!!!
> 
> I really hope I get that feeling of being done after this baby.... other ladies have told me they just knew that they were done. I’m not sure I’ll ever feel like that!!!! But I have a feeling I’ll always have room for another! Argh! I think hubby is more on the lines of this definitely being the last though. What about you ladies? Is this the last? Or do you hope to have 1? 2? More?

I thought this would be our last one, 2 seemed like such a great number, but my OH is talking about #3 already and it just makes my head hurt. I am young, I had my daughter at 22, this baby will be here by 24, and I don’t want to keep adding little babies to my household and increasing the age we can retire and move to Bermuda! :haha: But I do relate completely, labor tells you “know more babies” then that squishy, precious little newborn sends you into a frenzy almost immediately! I guess we’ll just have to wait and see!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@emzeebob UGH! Sorry to hear about being in the hospital and all those tests but I am glad it turned out to be nothing!

@Shanlee16 I had my girl at 21 and my son at 23/24 and was like YAY done! Got one of each so was content. If you asked me a year or two ago if I was going to have anymore I'd have told you HECK NO but then I got married to a great man and he has no kids but is great with mine and so I told him okay I will give u one more but I need to have this done before I turn 32/33 and now I am considering #4 while pregnant with #3 lol I think it is mainly because my daughter and son are already 10 and 8 and this one will need a playmate as well. Plus now we are looking at me being 52 before this one is 20 so mine as well add one more quickly after and be done if I gotta wait 10 more years now to retire anyways bahah! It is funny how life can change.

@wifeybby Happy 22 weeks! 

@crusherwife44 Love the scan pic! Congrats on the girl!


----------



## sarah34

emzeebob said:


> Oh and still.no feeling baby which is really getting me down :( midwife isnt concerned at all and suspects my placenta is at the front

I have another anterior placenta too xx didn’t feel baby until 20 weeks but lots of movement now so I bet you start feeling bubba soon xx


----------



## Shanlee16

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @emzeebob UGH! Sorry to hear about being in the hospital and all those tests but I am glad it turned out to be nothing!
> 
> @Shanlee16 I had my girl at 21 and my son at 23/24 and was like YAY done! Got one of each so was content. If you asked me a year or two ago if I was going to have anymore I'd have told you HECK NO but then I got married to a great man and he has no kids but is great with mine and so I told him okay I will give u one more but I need to have this done before I turn 32/33 and now I am considering #4 while pregnant with #3 lol I think it is mainly because my daughter and son are already 10 and 8 and this one will need a playmate as well. Plus now we are looking at me being 52 before this one is 20 so mine as well add one more quickly after and be done if I gotta wait 10 more years now to retire anyways bahah! It is funny how life can change.
> 
> @wifeybby Happy 22 weeks!
> 
> @crusherwife44 Love the scan pic! Congrats on the girl!

I’m right there with you tho! My daughters father died when I was pregnant and my OH and I got together last year and we decided to have a baby because he doesn’t have any kids. He’s been the father to my daughter that she’s never had and I’m so grateful. But if we have another baby I will get my tubes tied! I DO NOT want my babies in the house after 45 :cries: I couldn’t even imagine!


----------



## Babybump87

I had DD1 when I was 25 turned 26 next month and DD2 when I was 28. Will be 32 when baby is born eek !! Haha ! 

So sorry about loosing your daughters father Shan . Glad your all managed to find happiness with your OH xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Shanlee16 im sorry to hear that.

I had my first at 26, second at 28, third at 30, fourth at 32 and fifth I’ll still be 34. I feel I have one more in me but realistically I’m not sure it’s the right thing. Space, money, time! Haha!


----------



## Babybump87

I am going to start picking up baby items from this week!

I cannot decide whether to get Dr Brown bottles or Tommee Tippee Antic Colic ? We have bought the Tomee Tippee Closer to Nature steriliser which comes with some bottles already.

What bottles are you ladies planning on buying?


----------



## emzeebob

Dr Brown's. We used different with my 1st and he had awful.colic, purchased Dr Brown's and they were fab. Used them with me 2nd
And have already brought again in the black Friday sale cos they were quite expensive


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How exciting? Has anyone bought anything as yet?? 

Because we are team yellow I only buy a few things. All my babies have had a sleep suit that day born in 20....(whatever year) so it can go in there baby boxes. So I got the sleep suit! And a pack of grey and white muslins.

As for bottles I don’t know! Hoping to be successful with breastfeeding again. When I have used bottles I used mam ones.


----------



## emzeebob

I've brought loads of clothes :/ hubby keeps going mental when parcels turn up. I've got a but Harry potter outfit crazy this to be though whoops.
Brought the bottles and a stelizer in the black Friday sale and a couple of noses basket sheets I saw for £2 bargain


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yeah but Harry Potter outfits are too cute!!! So that’s allowed!!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Urgh I am already stressing !! BIL is getting married in July and baby will be around 6 weeks old should he arrive on time. Girls and myself are being bridesmaid and DH is best man 

. I am not worried at all about the wedding and taking the baby as I will have lots of help it’s more the feeding ?! How am I going to feed and sterilise the bottles all day ?! Suggestions ? I was thinking of those starter packs but they only go upto 2 1/2 oz and I am assuming baby will be drinking more by 6 weeks more around 5oz ?

I like to be prepared haha


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Can you get sterilised bottles? Like ones that you use once?? And that bottled milk?! Just googled sterilised bottles and boots have 5 one use ones for £8.99?! Might be an option?!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I suggest those but I don’t know much about bottle feeding specially in the early days so they might be no good!!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Haha thanks Mummy . I did see those but could only find fast flow teats . I know I am sooo over thinking this !! 

I might just buy a few cheap bottles from Boots and buy a few ready made cartons of milk !! This option seems so much easier ! *wondering why I just didn’t think of this* lol . I don’t want to take all my good bottles. I want them ready to be used in the steriliser for the next day when I will probably be exhausted lol . Thanks for your suggestion ! Xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Shanlee16 Oh man so sorry to hear about the father's death. That must have been really hard and scary for you as well! I understand how you are feeling because believe me I was there too. I wanted all my kids before 30 lol. Personal choice but then I turned 30 and my feelings have changed now. 

I am not feeling right the last two days. My acid reflux seems to be at an all time high even with taking Zantac and it has me feeling off and a weird taste in my mouth. Baby girl is okay though she is just kicking away happily all day so that is good. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Mark&Annie

I have a lovely neighbour who has given me her pushchair and car seat system (Bugaboo Chameleon) I’m not used to prams, always used slings from birth but I’ll give it a go! Plus she’s given me lots of first size baby grows so I’m off to a good start. Must start building my cloth nappy stash, I have all mine away as I thought we were done lol! Still have a couple of favourite slings I couldn’t part with thankfully :)


----------



## wifeybby

We have tons of clothes (it’s become a habit! Love buying baby girl stuff! Along with like-new hand me downs from SIL).. lots of diapers and wipes - started buying those with the grocery trips weekly. We got the high chair and a swing for Christmas. I also bought another swing before that.

We know the car seat, travel system and crib are going to be shower gifts. I have them picked out and it’s nice to know the big things aren’t coming out of pocket.

Other than that, going to keep buying bits and pieces weekly and let it all add up!


----------



## sarah34

emzeebob said:


> Dr Brown's. We used different with my 1st and he had awful.colic, purchased Dr Brown's and they were fab. Used them with me 2nd
> And have already brought again in the black Friday sale cos they were quite expensive

I second Dr Brown. My son had reflux and these were the best bottles for him. I’m hoping to breastfeed longer this time x


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Ok, I think I got all the updates for the 1st post, let me know if I missed any!

Time is flying, isn't it? Here we are talking about things we've bought already! So far I have only bought a Christmas dress for next year (I was just so in love with it, I couldn't miss the opportunity) and I ordered my diaper bag so I can use it for our traveling/weekend trips instead of lugging around my purse plus my almost 5-year-old's stuff. I love it except I'm not sure how the wipes pocket works, must need specific sized wipes, the normal size doesn't fit and also the front magnet is not strong so the flap doesn't close easily. Really annoying. Otherwise, though it's really nice. I'm hoping I'll get my free box of amazon goodies now that's I've ordered something off my "completed" registry. Oh and I did get a lot of goodies from my mother in law and some friends at Christmas so I'm doing pretty good clothes-wise so far. I'll probably wait until after my baby sprinkle (small shower) before I buy anything else.

Lately, I've been working on my maternity leave, trying to figure out what I need to do and how much time I get. Last pregnancy I worked up until my water broke but back then I didn't realize that California State Disability covers enough of my salary to let me take off the max amount of time and I have paid time off saved for the rest of the time. So I'll be going out 4 weeks before my EDD (June 3rd) and should be off through early October depending on when baby comes. I'm hoping for a VBAC so hopefully she doesn't put up a fight and comes on time, I'm not supposed to go past my due date and they won't induce.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Girls are still winning for this June thread! Super exciting!

@Mrs. JJ it’s crazy isn’t it! I’m 23 weeks today!!!! Great news about your maternity pay too.


----------



## Shanlee16

We haven’t bought anything for this baby, but we are finding out today if it’s a boy or girl!! We originally were going to wait, then we were going to do a reveal, there e were going to find out with our close friends and family at lunch this weekend but now that the day is here we’re going to find out together and tell them this weekend! We are so excited and over the moon! I’ll update you all as soon as we find out in about 2 hours!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mark & Annie - Sorry to hear about your placenta (Laughing @ blocking the exit hole though :haha: ) Just out of curiosity - I have the same issue (marginal placenta previa) and was told no sex until the next scan. Same for you?? 

Wifey - Where I'm from, we generally only have showers for the first baby. Since this is my third (and we really don't need ANYTHING other than maybe diapers) we're def not having one. The one I had with my daughter was exactly one month before my due date (was due May 7th, had my shower April 7th). Hope that helps!

Mummy - :rofl: @ mind feeling 21 while body feels 51! I am SO with you there!!! :flower:

Hoping - SO funny on the 4th - I so want a 4th also (preggo with #3 now). I was always the one saying I want 2 and we'll see after that. DH was always the one saying he wanted 4. Now I want 4 and DH is saying "we'll see...." :haha: 

Crusher - CONGRATS on having a baby girl! Beautiful scan pic! Thanks for sharing! <3

Emzee - SO sorry little one is giving you such trouble this time around! I feel the same - both DD & DS were fairly easy pregnancies (DS put me through quite a bit of pain near the end, but nothing I had to go for extra appointments or hospitalization for) and of course this little nugget has me seeing the high risk dr! I guess baby #3 is just a troublemaker! :ROFL: @ grounded before it's even born! :haha:

I am SO far behind on your messages.... this is just reactions to ONE PAGE I missed! I'll probably have to write more messages back when I finish catching up! :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Shanlee - So sorry to hear about your baby's father :hugs:

Mummy - I hear you!!! We planned every 3 years. We had DD when I was 29, DS when I was 32, and now, with this LO, I'm 35. We planned it this way so that if we did have 4, I could have number 4 at 38 and then be done (before I hit 40). My sister had her son at 44, so I know it's def doable, but I'd rather be done in my 30s. Plus, like you said - space, time, money, for sure!!! Our kids are unfortunately in daycare. We planned the way we did mostly so that we would only have 2 kids in daycare at a time... only to find out that we still need after school care for my 5.5 year old :cry: so I feel like we'll never truly be out of daycare! :cry: It's close, since I'm a teacher, but I just can't get home in time to get her off the bus! And on Thursdays I have late meeting days. So, except for Thursday, most days she's only actually at daycare for 20 minutes. Thursdays, she's there closer to 40 minutes. SERIOUSLY frustrating though that she spends such little time there, but I need something/someone reliable to get her off the bus in case I get stuck in traffic or whatever and can't get there in time. 

A bunch of you were talking about baby bottles.... IMO (hope you don't mind :haha: ) if you're planning on formula feeding, go for whatever bottles you want, but if you plan on breastfeeding, I learned the hard way that some babies will not take whatever bottle you give them. My DD was fine with the Dr Brown's bottles I chose. My DS would NOT take them. I finally figured that if I tried for a bottle/nipple shape that felt most like my own breast, maybe that would work - and thank goodness, it did! Also, quick tip if you do have this issue, buy different bottle nipples before you spring for the whole bottle. It gets expensive when you're trying to figure out what baby will take! 

Awwwww Harry Potter outfits! That's adorable! I got my DS one for xmas that says "Mischief Managed" with a cartoon HP on it - totally my favorite outfit for him right now! <3 <3 <3

Ok.... that's my second page of catch-ups!!! :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

We haven't bought a thing for this baby. To be honest, I'm in the middle of purging! We really have whatever we'd need for a new baby at this point. I'd love to grab a couple of new outfits, but not knowing if it's a boy or a girl (yay #TeamYellow) makes it hard when I prefer gender specific clothing. 

Mrs.JJ - Hoping your baby girl comes on time so you can get your VBAC! I hear you on the maternity leave - I was sobbing over my lunch break yesterday over this. It is SO ambiguous near me. I was told I get 6 weeks paid (so long as I have enough accrued sick days to cover it) and 12 weeks FMLA (unpaid but with my benefits). The part that is ambiguous is that I'm a teacher and I'm due 4 days before I get out of school for the summer anyway. I was told I basically get probably one week of paid leave, and then I only get FMLA if my doctor "deems it necessary" when we return to work at the end of August. When I looked up the FMLA laws, that seems completely wrong, and even the letter I received from my job says that I am eligible for up to 12 weeks FMLA, so I don't think this person who told me about my doctor "deeming it necessary" is right.... but I also feel like this is such a game and that if I ask too many questions, that won't look good either. :cry: It's really frustrating. I was hoping to take the 12 weeks when school resumes, which would mean I'd go back November 25th (which is Thanksgiving week). That way, I'd have 2.5 days of work that week before Thanksgiving break, then a full week back to work the following week. But I thought that would probably be good for both me AND the baby to get used to things. I'm sure my doctor will find some way to "deem it necessary" if she needs to, so I'm thinking worst case scenario, they give me 6 weeks of time from a vaginal birth plus 12 weeks for FMLA (even though I'm on summer break) I'd have to go back October 7th. Which still sucks IMO, I'm trying to get as much time with baby as possible here, but... :shrug: I guess I'll have to take what I can get because I can't afford to quit my job. :cry: SOOO stressful & it's nowhere near delivery time yet!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Shanlee16 how exciting!!! Good luck.... I’m gonna day boy seeing as we are lacking in the boy department so far!!!! 

@BellaRosa8302 i try keep up as much as I can otherwise there is so much to reply too! Hahaha! I can totally relate to the breast to bottle. My first was a nightmare.... I tried so many bottles with him!!!! Sorry maternity leave sounds so stressful to sort out! I’m a stay at home mum so that’s not an issue here. My DH is an electrician so can earn so much more than what I could. We also have childcare issues as we have no family close enough and my mum and DH mum are just useless. I’m team yellow too.... I have 1 sleepsuit (white and grey) and 3 bodysuits (white and grey) and some muzzys. I won’t buy much else..... I like to save my money so I can buy for a boy or girl. I thought we would stop at 4 so got rid of everything... then DH threw a spanner in the works as he said he wanted another and of course I couldn’t say no! Luckily were we have been generous with other family members with our baby stuff they’ve been generous with baby stuff so we only have to find a double pushchair and some kind of crib.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Shanlee16 YAY!! Can't wait to find out what it is :) 

I haven't caught up on the thread yet. Will do asap. Got good news from work today. I had told them in December after much deliberation with DH that I was going to be a stay at home mom due to the costs of daycare. I been working here for 6 years. Anyways long story short it looks like I will be able to work from home part time after baby is born! I am super excited about it and being able to make some money still. Woot woot!!! Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mummy - Thanks for commiserating! IDK if this helps, but when I had my daughter (Team Yellow there too) I actually bought 4 each of boy and girl outfits, then returned the boy outfits once we found out she was a girl. We did the same with bedding :haha: Only issue with that was that I had to drag a newborn around as I did a few returns. But hey, got me out of the house :haha:

Hoping - That's wonderful!!!!! I wish you the best of luck! Wish I could do some at home work, that sounds amazing! Jelly over here :haha: but so happy for you! <3


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@BellaRosa8302 Thanks! I was kind of stressed out about the idea of staying home and not having any of my own money if that makes sense. Plus I have been so stressed about trying to save up for it but not being able to save too much since things keep coming up before I was going to be quitting on May 10th. This helps :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Hoping4numbr3 that’s awesome news about your job! 

@BellaRosa8302 i like your idea about the clothes!!! We’ve always been team yellow and I’ve only ever gotten a few things in unisex. I keep looking at both sex baby clothes!!! Makes me so gooey looking at teeny clothes


----------



## Babybump87

Wow this thread has come alive sooo much to catch up on !! 

I’m in suspense is baby girl or boy Shan (I think you posted your scan is today unless I got too excited lol)


----------



## Shanlee16

Well ladies, it’s a boy!! We are so elated with this news. I definitely was surprised tho, I must say! I felt like it was a boy but deep down was telling myself it was a girl so to find out it was a boy was a surprise. But I am over the moon and so in love with him. And his pictures were just absolutely perfect...he even smiled for us!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ahhhhhh!!!! Congratulations! A lovely bubba boy!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Lovely pictures by the way!


----------



## LarZ84

Sorry I've not been very vocal ladies...I have been logging on every few days to catch up on all your news but just not had the chance to keep up the conversation.
I had my anomaly scan today and can now add another BOY to the Junebugs!! well done @Mrs,JJ for keeping the list updated!

He was absolutely perfect, gave us a good wave at one point and was moving his arms and legs all over place throughout the scan. I will need to go back in a couple of weeks for another scan tho as Dr could not get a good view of his brain from the position he was in. ...I'm just happy I get to have an extra peak at him!!

We are buying a Chicco next2me crib from my friend who's baby girl has recently out grown it and I, like @Mrs.JJ got a little over excited in the January sales and bought a couple of Xmas outfits that were gender neutral cos they were so cute and I love Christmas!
Think we will start shopping for everything in the next few weeks.

Take care of yourselves and your little ones.


----------



## LarZ84

Sorry couldn't upload better pics as the files were too large!?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ahhhh another boy! Congratulations!!! So exciting!!!

I’ve been looking at the next to me crib too! Decisions decisions!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Shanlee16 said:


> Well ladies, it’s a boy!! We are so elated with this news. I definitely was surprised tho, I must say! I felt like it was a boy but deep down was telling myself it was a girl so to find out it was a boy was a surprise. But I am over the moon and so in love with him. And his pictures were just absolutely perfect...he even smiled for us!!
> 
> View attachment 1054423
> View attachment 1054424
> View attachment 1054426

Yayyyy amazing !! Another boy to add to our group !! Lovely scan pics ! Congratulations !


----------



## Babybump87

LarZ84 said:


> Sorry I've not been very vocal ladies...I have been logging on every few days to catch up on all your news but just not had the chance to keep up the conversation.
> I had my anomaly scan today and can now add another BOY to the Junebugs!! well done @Mrs,JJ for keeping the list updated!
> 
> He was absolutely perfect, gave us a good wave at one point and was moving his arms and legs all over place throughout the scan. I will need to go back in a couple of weeks for another scan tho as Dr could not get a good view of his brain from the position he was in. ...I'm just happy I get to have an extra peak at him!!
> 
> We are buying a Chicco next2me crib from my friend who's baby girl has recently out grown it and I, like @Mrs.JJ got a little over excited in the January sales and bought a couple of Xmas outfits that were gender neutral cos they were so cute and I love Christmas!
> Think we will start shopping for everything in the next few weeks.
> 
> Take care of yourselves and your little ones.

Ooo congratulations on your boy !! Seems the boys are showing themselves now lol . Hopefully next scan they will get all their measurements. My boy was naughty on his scan too ! 

We got gifted our first baby item from family which was a pack of blue sleepsuits! It still hasn’t sunk in yet for me! 

Had a little look at baby clothes and wasn’t keen on anything it was all grey and black! We are also going with the Dr Brown bottles now after reading more reviews . We did use them with the girls and had no issues. 

We are using the same pram and Moses basket/crib we had with the girls . Need to replace the mattress. They are both in perfect condition and neutral colours! Just realised we actually had to get the pram exchanged when DD1 was 2 months old and ended up with a brand new pram so she only used it for 6 months. We did pick exactly the same pram though as we sent back as I love it sooo much !


----------



## Shanlee16

I think that we will use the Medela bottles again just because we have a Medela pump and those bottles fit right into the pump. My daughter had no issues with them so fingers crossed this little boy will be just as cooperative. 

I was so worried after my scan that I was going to feel some gender disappointment, and I can honestly say it is the exact opposite. I didn’t even believe I could have this much room in my heart to love another baby and now that we’ve found out it’s a boy, it’s just unwinding so beautifully. I am already so in love with him and just can’t get over how perfect he is! Every time I feel him kick or twist around I just fall so much MORE in love. Ugh ladies, I’m sorry for the sappy long post!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Yay! Congrats on the boys! 

@BellaRosa8302 tjey didn’t say directly but said to read my booklet about placenta previa and it says in there no rumpy pumpy! Can’t be arsed anyway so fine with me!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Shanlee16 thats just the best feeling! Post away with such lovely words!!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Congrats @Shanlee16 !!!


----------



## DaTucker

I've been gone for a few weeks and have so much to catch up on! Congrats on finding out genders! I get to find out next Thursday and can't wait! Send me some girl dust bc I really need some more estrogen in this house lol.

Do any of you know much about the mucus plug? I had a preterm water break/delivery last pregnancy and have been on progesterone shots for the past few weeks bc of it. I lost a big chunk of my mucus plug last night and all my friends keep talking about it "incompetent cervix" so I'm nervous. I'm waiting on a call back from my doctor to see if they want to check my cervix before my appointment next week. If I hadn't had my water break at 36 weeks last time I wouldn't be worried bc I know the mucus plug can regrow, but it seemed like a pretty big chunk.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’ve heard it can regrow but I think your right to talk to your dr if it was a larger chunk and you had issues last time. X


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I've def had bits and pieces come out, but like Mummy said, I'd talk to your dr if it's been an issue in the past <3


----------



## DaTucker

Well they're wanting me to go in tomorrow morning just be sure my cervix isn't shortening! Even if it's nothing I'm glad to know my doctor is keeping a close watch on things.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

It’s always better to be safe than sorry so it’s great they will check you over x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Glad you're getting checked, DaTucker! Keep us posted <3


----------



## DaTucker

So I'm going to a specialist on Wednesday! My cervix isn't opened but its thinned out to 2cm. My doctor said generally a 2 is considered borderline and they dont worry too much about it, but with my history of preterm delivery he says it might be pointing to a weak cervix. He also said it could more than likely be nothing at all but he doesn't want to take chances. I have orders to stop exercising and no intercourse. I feel bad for dh but he'll survive lol. Guess we'll see what the specialist has to say!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Best of luck with your Wednesday appointment! Glad they're taking care of you <3 And welcome to the "no sex" club :haha:


----------



## DaTucker

I'm gonna be honest, I won't really miss it lol!


----------



## julesmw

Anyone dealing with Braxton Hicks? I had Irritable Uterus last pregnancy starting at 19 weeks. I would have times when I would get "stuck" in a contraction for 20 minutes or more. Incredibly uncomfortable. They monitored my cervix length to make sure it wasn't causing dilation. I don't think I have that right now, but I find every morning when I wake up having to go to the bathroom (like around 4 am) I am stuck in a contraction and it takes a while for it to release. Then my uterus is sore for a little while, making me thankful I can stay in bed longer. I am wondering if it is caused by my full bladder pushing on it? Have any of you experienced this? I'm having very few BH throughout the week, but this has been consistent every morning for the last several days.


----------



## Babybump87

Hope your appointment goes well on Wednesday Da Tucker ! 

I’ve been getting BH too. Usually when walking and if I need a wee! it seems to pass pretty quickly although it’s getting kinda uncomfortable at times! I didn’t give it much thought until now but maybe it is because we have a full bladder. Maybe speak to your MW and see what she thinks


----------



## Babybump87

Arghh I’ve come down with laryngitis !! My throat is on fire and really sore ! My immune system has been really bad this pregnancy !

Any tips ? I’ve done all the usual things but it’s just not helping ! It’s probably viral as I’ve had a cold too and DDs have been Sick with a vomiting bug ! Seriously hope I don’t get that too

It’s really bad this morning Feel like my throat is closing over and I’ve got this really irritating dry cough !


----------



## Mark&Annie

Yes ive been getting BH from about 12 weeks! Nothing uncomfortable really just goes hard and heavy. Happened last time too from really early on. Sometimes if I’ve overdone it, sometimes for no reason at all it seems.

I’ve had a chesty cough and sore throat the last week, been resting and hitting the ginger and garlic hard! Also lots of vitamin C in the form of Asorbic Acid - really boosts your system! Feeling much better today but not quite, hopefully another 24hrs of looking after myself.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry you ladies aren't feeling well. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## julesmw

Babybump87 said:


> Hope your appointment goes well on Wednesday Da Tucker !
> 
> I’ve been getting BH too. Usually when walking and if I need a wee! it seems to pass pretty quickly although it’s getting kinda uncomfortable at times! I didn’t give it much thought until now but maybe it is because we have a full bladder. Maybe speak to your MW and see what she thinks

This is so interesting because my last pregnancy it happened every time I took a walk for exercise. I wonder if a full bladder and walking are common triggers.


----------



## julesmw

Ugh to all the sickness. My immune system has been very low this pregnancy, too, and I've been getting every bug that comes into my house and staying sick longer than anyone else who gets it. Not the usual for me. I hope you all feel better soon!


----------



## Babybump87

julesmw said:


> This is so interesting because my last pregnancy it happened every time I took a walk for exercise. I wonder if a full bladder and walking are common triggers.

I usually drink a bottle of water on the school run and this seem to be the only time so far I’ve had them !


----------



## Babybump87

Mark&Annie said:


> Yes ive been getting BH from about 12 weeks! Nothing uncomfortable really just goes hard and heavy. Happened last time too from really early on. Sometimes if I’ve overdone it, sometimes for no reason at all it seems.
> 
> I’ve had a chesty cough and sore throat the last week, been resting and hitting the ginger and garlic hard! Also lots of vitamin C in the form of Asorbic Acid - really boosts your system! Feeling much better today but not quite, hopefully another 24hrs of looking after myself.

Glad your feeling better! I need to stock up on vitamins


----------



## Babybump87

julesmw said:


> Ugh to all the sickness. My immune system has been very low this pregnancy, too, and I've been getting every bug that comes into my house and staying sick longer than anyone else who gets it. Not the usual for me. I hope you all feel better soon!

Oh no hope your feeling better soon . My immune system is awful too during pregnancy . This is the second cold I’ve had since around New Years Eve ! Doesn’t help the little ones bring home all kinds of bugs from school !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I was just looking at the trimester boards.... how crazy is it that we aren’t far of being in the 3rd tri??? You wish away the first tri and them boom your in the third!!!! I can’t wait to meet baby but this is more than likely going to be my last soooo I don’t want it to fly by!!!

How is everyone? X


----------



## Babybump87

I seriously cannot believe how fast this pregnancy has gone ! I feel so tiny for coming upto 22 weeks too . This may be our last baby too but never say never haha!

I can feel him move all the time now ! Which is amazing . Getting stronger movements by the day ! Going for the whooping cough vaccine this afternoon hope it doesn’t hurt too much haha ! 

It’s DD1s and DHs birthday next week so busy planning a meal for DH and DD1s first soft play party ! She’s super excited ! 

Nothing else going on !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Well yes never say never but I think I’d need to win the lottery to convince DH for no.6!!! 

It’s amazing feeling baby! This one seems fairly chilled.... so another reason I think boy?! How did your jab go? I must book mine.

Exciting birthday time! It’s so cute when they get to an age of understanding a birthday party and having to invite friends to a party.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I've been getting BH almost daily for quite a while now. I think it's normal to get them earlier and earlier in each pregnancy. 

As for getting sick, knock on wood, I've only gotten sick once this pregnancy! I've been using the Perfectly Posh Immunator stick. I know... might be crazy of me, but the only time I got sick was when my husband moved it from the usual spot, which made me forget to use it for a couple of weeks. I just put it on the inside of my wrists each morning. I've been doing the same to my daughter, and she was in the same boat as me - she got sick around when I did (when we weren't using it). Maybe coincidence, but since it seems to be working, I'm continuing to use it! It's based on thieves essential oils and put into a huge lip-balm type stick. (For anyone interested!)

3rd tri already?? When does that start again??? I'm 23 +1 today <3 Wow! On one hand, feels like I've been pregnant forever, but on the other hand it feels like it's flown! Not ready to have baby come out quite yet - still have tons to do! :wacko:


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> Well yes never say never but I think I’d need to win the lottery to convince DH for no.6!!!
> 
> It’s amazing feeling baby! This one seems fairly chilled.... so another reason I think boy?! How did your jab go? I must book mine.
> 
> Exciting birthday time! It’s so cute when they get to an age of understanding a birthday party and having to invite friends to a party.

Haha DH was already on about having a fourth on the way home from the scan I was still in shock from baby being a boy haha !! 

Jab went ok thanks my arm is killing me now ! Got to go back tomorrow for the flu jab receptionist told me they ran out but apparently the nurse has some and bloods to check my iron and B12 level ! My arms gonna be black and blue by the end of the week lol . 

Yeah it’s really lovely seeing her excited . She’s been to loads of parties over the year so think she deserves her own !


----------



## Babybump87

BellaRosa8302 said:


> I've been getting BH almost daily for quite a while now. I think it's normal to get them earlier and earlier in each pregnancy.
> 
> As for getting sick, knock on wood, I've only gotten sick once this pregnancy! I've been using the Perfectly Posh Immunator stick. I know... might be crazy of me, but the only time I got sick was when my husband moved it from the usual spot, which made me forget to use it for a couple of weeks. I just put it on the inside of my wrists each morning. I've been doing the same to my daughter, and she was in the same boat as me - she got sick around when I did (when we weren't using it). Maybe coincidence, but since it seems to be working, I'm continuing to use it! It's based on thieves essential oils and put into a huge lip-balm type stick. (For anyone interested!)
> 
> 3rd tri already?? When does that start again??? I'm 23 +1 today <3 Wow! On one hand, feels like I've been pregnant forever, but on the other hand it feels like it's flown! Not ready to have baby come out quite yet - still have tons to do! :wacko:

Ohh now I’m intrigued by this posh stick !! Seems like it’s working a treat for you and your DD. Must google it ! 

NHS says third tri week 28 until 40 in the U.K.. different websites say different weeks which is annoying haha . 

Oh I am not organised for baby at all! I keep thinking got loads of time! I think after the half term will be when I start baby mode !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Baby Girl 23 weeks 4 days! Has hair and eye brows already :) I can't believe we are in 3rd trimester soonish too. V DAY on Thursday for me!! :) Exciting.


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Baby Girl 23 weeks 4 days! Has hair and eye brows already :) I can't believe we are in 3rd trimester soonish too. V DAY on Thursday for me!! :) Exciting.
> 
> View attachment 1054890
> View attachment 1054892

Wow just amazing!! Love V day too !!


----------



## Babybump87

Does anyone else have pain at the top of their bump? Could it be heartburn / indigestion ? 

Been in agony last 2 days worse of a night . Should have mentioned it today at GP but didn’t think much of it until now !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

What a beautiful baby!!!!! Amazing how clear her face is!!! V day! Yes! I’m there Wednesday. 

Yeah I thought 3rd tri was 27 or 28 weeks... so just I’ve 4 weeks for me! Aghhhh! 

@Babybump87 i just had some pain and discomfort at the top of my bump but I still get a bit of nausea specially if I eat so I think mine different. Maybe see how you go tomorrow and if no better give them a call or your midwife?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks ladies! Technology now is soooo awesome. Probably acid reflux or indegestion @Babybump87. Can you try Zantac? It is safe during pregnancy. I would mention it to your OB though for sure.


----------



## emzeebob

Hubby birthday is Valentine's day, we've been together 10 years and not really celebrated Valentine's but this year he asked me if here was anything I wanted. We've been in out.house for nearly 2 years and we have a shower only like a walking wet room. I said a bath jokingly, he's gone and booked a night in a hotel for us that has a bath. Actually cried when he told.me but tbh this pregnancy I've been so emotional everything is making me cry


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@emzeebob thats just lovely


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Have any of you become dizzy at all? I just now was sitting cross legged at my desk at work and all the sudden my eyes went wonky. Like the whole room was moving side to side and I felt my heart beat speed up. I uncrossed my legs and put them up on an exercise ball and I seem okay now but that gave me a slight panic attack! Never experienced that before.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hoping - BEAUTIFUL scan pics!!! :cloud9: Happy V-day (in 2 days)!!! I think my own V-day is coming up on Sunday! 24 weeks, right?? <3 Exciting!!!

Babybump - Agreed - try Zantac 75. My doctor ok'd it in my previous pregnancies. 

Emzee - that's amazing!!! Enjoy your bath! :flower:

Hoping - That's scary! I've had a few vision issues, but thought it was probably the aura you get before a migrane (without the actual headache). Usually when it's happened, I get squiggly lines on both sides of my eyes and feel like I've got tunnel vision. It's REALLY uncomfortable! It def tells me to slow down. I'd still mention it to your doctor <3


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@BellaRosa8302 I am thinking it was because of the way I was sitting crosslegged and kind of on my legs. Probably was restricting blood flow. My OB office is impossible to contact. It goes to a call center and it is a 15 minute wait just to leave a message. I will keep an eye on it and see how I feel and go to emergency room if it gets worse or more frequent :) Thanks!


----------



## Babybump87

Oh it’s for heartburn really hit me hard last night after eating my favourite cheese and garlic bread slices !! There now on my not to eat list was awful ! 

I’ve been and got some Gaviscon and Zantac ! Hopefully they will do the trick ! I used Tums with the girls but they seem to have discontinued them in the U.K. . 

@Hoping4numbr3 I’ve been going dizzy too ! Have you had your BP / iron levels etc checked lately ?! My BP is fine but got to have bloods tomorrow ! It’s really scary when it happens ! Hope your feeling much better now . 

Oh wow @emzeebob !! That’s really thoughtful of your DH !! Have an amazing relaxing time !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Babybump87 Thank you for letting me know! I never experienced it with my other two pregnancies and this was the very first time that happened today. Since uncrossing my legs and putting my legs up it has NOT happened again. I am pretty tired feeling and out of it today anyways because I didn't sleep good last night so maybe that didn't help with adding to my issue. Hope your ears are doing better! My tinnitus has gotten louder again all the sudden. All these weather changes. Hope the acid is better too once you take zantac. I have tums too but barely take them because they aren't strong enough for the acid I get.


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @Babybump87 Thank you for letting me know! I never experienced it with my other two pregnancies and this was the very first time that happened today. Since uncrossing my legs and putting my legs up it has NOT happened again. I am pretty tired feeling and out of it today anyways because I didn't sleep good last night so maybe that didn't help with adding to my issue. Hope your ears are doing better! My tinnitus has gotten louder again all the sudden. All these weather changes. Hope the acid is better too once you take zantac. I have tums too but barely take them because they aren't strong enough for the acid I get.

I’m glad your feeling much better !! Maybe you restricted the blood flow in your system somehow ! Pregnancy doesn’t really strange this ! 

My ear is still the same is so annoying ! I can sleep a bit better now but it’s always there! I think the fact I’ve had a cold/sinus issues has not helped ! Going to see the ENT on 23 Feb so not long to wait !! I’m wondering if it may be a hormonal thing since this is the first time I’m carrying a boy and I’ve never had any kind of issues with my ears ! Thanks for asking ! 
So sorry yours has gone louder hoping it’s just a temporary spike for you and it calms down !! I think it’s just a strange condition and many people just don’t get how annoying / life changing it can be ! Xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Babybump87 Yes it definitely can be annoying. I got good at ignoring mine for the most part. I didn't have it in my last two pregnancies mine showed up after a cold and stayed for ever now. I hope yours goes away once you get the congestion out! Hormones do seem to do a lot of messing around with our bodies though also so that could be it too!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yeah I was going to mention low blood pressure and/or having low iron. I suffer with low blood pressure anyway so get lots of dizzy episodes but being preggo, having low blood pressure and low iron really does a number on you. I’ve felt really weird but as I’ve had the same in previous pregnancies it doesn’t freak me so much. I’d defo ask your dr about it.


----------



## mkyerby16

We found out we're having a girl!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh wow! Congratulations on your baby girl xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congrats on your girlie @mkyerby16 !

I now have a whole drawer of clothes, probably be another 9lb plus one that won’t need all this tiny stuff but it was all gifted to me. Makes me happy to look at it anyway!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How big have your babies been??


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Love having little clothes to look at x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

24 weeks! \\:D/


----------



## wifeybby

Cute bump!!

We had a 23 week scan yesterday, OB said “she’s perfect!” — love this baby girl so much already. We saw the cutest little bum and baby legs, her hands and feet, a couple little peeks at her face, saw and heard her little heart galloping away. She really is perfect! :cloud9:

Best. Thing. Ever.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

That’s lovely! Must be lovely seeing bubba again c


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Congrats on the girl @mkyerby16!!!

Cute bump @Mummy2Corban!!

I am all good ladies :) I feel a lot better today. I really do think it was just the crossed legs and waiting 4 hours to eat. After I ate lunch I felt better. I did check with the OB to make sure my iron blood work was good and they said it was. So no worries on Iron level. 24 weeks tomorrow for me! WOOT YAY VDAY!!!


----------



## DaTucker

So I'm supposed to be having my appointment with the high risk doctor today but I found out they double booked me for today and tomorrow at places 2 hours apart in driving timing. Now I have to wait to call when they open to verify which one I'm supposed to go to. Regardless, I get to find out if I'm having a boy or girl today or tomorrow!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ugh, sorry, Hoping! I'm glad you've got an eye on it anyway <3

Babybump - No Tums?!?! That's wild! When my heartburn was SUPER bad with my other two (especially with my daughter) I'd take two Tums and a Zantac. The Tums would only help for about 10 minutes or so, but by then the Zantac would kick in :haha: If it was REALLY awful, I'd also have a vanilla milkshake. Dairy always seemed to help too! Hope the Gaviscon & Zantac do the trick for you!

Actually, come to think of it, I really haven't had bad heartburn this pregnancy at all. Odd because it was HORRIBLE for both my other pregnancies :wacko:

Mkyer - :happydance: Yay! Congrats on your girl!!!

Mummy - :yipee: Cute bump & happy 24 weeks!!! :flower:

Wifey - Awwwww! Adorable! <3

DaTucker - YAY! Exciting! :) 

AFM - Having a rough day. I've been up since 3:30 AM (thank you pregnancy insomnia and anxiety), fairly sure that I forgot to take my Diclegis last night, barely ate breakfast this morning, then was so incredibly nauseous that I almost had to go home from work. I've been crying on and off. This morning I was actually in a good mood and I think existing on caffine and adrenaline. I wasn't even hungry (hence barely eating). I'm just miserable now, and at work. I just want to go home and lie down. :cry: and DH is supposed to be working late so he's not going to be any help either. I get to go pick up my two kids, make dinner, get them settled, etc. on my own. :(


----------



## Mark&Annie

Mummy2Corban said:


> How big have your babies been??

They get seem to cook longer and get bigger! First was 7lb 14, second 8lb 2, then 3rd 9lb... I’m not worried.... :|


----------



## Babybump87

@Hoping4numbr3 it’s nice to know someone else who is going through the same thing! Although I wish we didn’t have it ! We will see what the ENT has to say about it all ! Not
Holding my breath for much information ! Did you ever see a ENT about yours ? Just read your feeling much better too !! 

Congratulations your your baby girl @mkyerby16

Cute bump @Mummy2Corban  !! 

Oh that’s so annoying @DaTucker hope you manage to get it sorted and appointment goes well !

@BellaRosa8302 I know I looked in all my local shops and couldn’t get them so asked in the pharmacist and she told me ! I was so bummed they were the only things that helped last two pregnancies and they tasted ok to ! I’ve asked my GP for Gaviscon and some prescription tablets I took last time with DD2 . Hopefully they will give me them . It got that bad last night I actually threw up ! Sorry your not feeling to good yourself hope you feel better when you get in from work . Take some time to relax and chill when the kids are in bed ! X


----------



## Babybump87

wifeybby said:


> Cute bump!!
> 
> We had a 23 week scan yesterday, OB said “she’s perfect!” — love this baby girl so much already. We saw the cutest little bum and baby legs, her hands and feet, a couple little peeks at her face, saw and heard her little heart galloping away. She really is perfect! :cloud9:
> 
> Best. Thing. Ever.

Awww that’s amazing !!


----------



## Babybump87

There was only a oz different with my girls 
DD1 was 7lb 14oz and DD2 was exactly 8lb 0z ! 

I’m wondering how big baby No3 will be seeing how this is the smallest bump I’ve had at this stage of all my pregnancies! 

My newphew was born 10lb 14oz ! All natural too !! Gulp . He looked like a 2 month old lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

10lb 14oz! Wow! I was a 10lb 9oz baby... made me worry my babies would be big but mine have been average I guess!

8lb 2oz
8lb 9oz
8lb 15oz
8lb 7oz

Each pregnancy my bump has gotten smaller.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Babybump87 I did tell an ENT at one of my appts that I had it going on and they just said "Oh that stinks. There is no cure. It will go away on its own or will be permanent" It has been over a year now for me so mine is permanent. I am hoping that isn't the case for you!


----------



## emzeebob

20 week scan tomoro. No idea why I'm so nervous about it


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@emzeebob did you say you were finding out the sex of baby? Xx


----------



## Babybump87

Does anyone know if those car seat inserts you get with the head bigger can be used to replace the original head hugger and wedge that comes with a maxi cosi cabiro fix or if you still need to use the wedge no matter what ?


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @Babybump87 I did tell an ENT at one of my appts that I had it going on and they just said "Oh that stinks. There is no cure. It will go away on its own or will be permanent" It has been over a year now for me so mine is permanent. I am hoping that isn't the case for you!

Oh wow that sucks major ! I’m worried that’s just the response I am going to get too !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

24 Weeks today!!! V DAY yay :) (although I read that they are able to keep 23 week babies alive too these days. Earliest baby kept alive was 21 weeks and some odd days I can't remember) 3 weeks until 3rd trimester according to this site. Crazy!


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> 24 Weeks today!!! V DAY yay :) (although I read that they are able to keep 23 week babies alive too these days. Earliest baby kept alive was 21 weeks and some odd days I can't remember) 3 weeks until 3rd trimester according to this site. Crazy!

Oh wow yay another v day !!

It’s amazing what can be done now medically for our little ones !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 im not really sure?? We sold our maxi cosi car seat but my sister in law gave me her maxi cosi one... but I only realised the other day it has no newborn wedge or head hugger so I’m wonder if you can use any kind too????

@Hoping4numbr3 happy V DAY! Yay!!! 24 weeks! Eek! It’s not possible that 3rd tri is round the corner!!!


----------



## emzeebob

Yes we r finding out x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Exciting stuff! Wonder if bubs is a girl?? Goodluck... will look forward to your news tomorrow x


----------



## DaTucker

Today has been a rollercoaster. I went to see the high risk doctor today due to my cervix being 2cm last Friday. 

On the upside of the day, we found out we are having a GIRL!! We have been wanting a girl for so long, but we doubted it would happen bc both of our families are Male dominant. But there she was!!

On the downside, my cervix was shortened to 1.7. Less than a minute into the scan the doctor said, "Well that's not good..." apparently my cervix is doing what they call "Hourglass syndrome." The gist I got was it is opened in a thin line down the middle of the cervix, but not completely opened, so that's good. I was also leaking some fluid that he got really concerned about. I have to go to my regular doctor in the morning to make sure it's not a slow amniotic fluid leak, which is pretty much what happened with my son, but further into the pregnancy. He's not overly concerned with it tonight bc I have a lot of fluid in the sack, but the nurse told me to take it easy tonight and if I get any gushes to to go Labor and Delivery asap. I go back to the specialist on the 19th for another cervix check and will more than likely end up getting the cerclage. 

So like I said, rollercoaster. I need Miss Evelyn Noelle to stay inside much, much longer and cook a whole lot more!!


----------



## mkyerby16

DaTucker said:


> Today has been a rollercoaster. I went to see the high risk doctor today due to my cervix being 2cm last Friday.
> 
> On the upside of the day, we found out we are having a GIRL!! We have been wanting a girl for so long, but we doubted it would happen bc both of our families are Male dominant. But there she was!!
> 
> On the downside, my cervix was shortened to 1.7. Less than a minute into the scan the doctor said, "Well that's not good..." apparently my cervix is doing what they call "Hourglass syndrome." The gist I got was it is opened in a thin line down the middle of the cervix, but not completely opened, so that's good. I was also leaking some fluid that he got really concerned about. I have to go to my regular doctor in the morning to make sure it's not a slow amniotic fluid leak, which is pretty much what happened with my son, but further into the pregnancy. He's not overly concerned with it tonight bc I have a lot of fluid in the sack, but the nurse told me to take it easy tonight and if I get any gushes to to go Labor and Delivery asap. I go back to the specialist on the 19th for another cervix check and will more than likely end up getting the cerclage.
> 
> So like I said, rollercoaster. I need Miss Evelyn Noelle to stay inside much, much longer and cook a whole lot more!!


Aw yay for getting your sweet little girl, but I'm so sorry you have to deal with the other scary stuff!


----------



## elmum

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> 24 Weeks today!!! V DAY yay :) (although I read that they are able to keep 23 week babies alive too these days. Earliest baby kept alive was 21 weeks and some odd days I can't remember) 3 weeks until 3rd trimester according to this site. Crazy!

Yay!!!


----------



## elmum

DaTucker said:


> Today has been a rollercoaster. I went to see the high risk doctor today due to my cervix being 2cm last Friday.
> 
> On the upside of the day, we found out we are having a GIRL!! We have been wanting a girl for so long, but we doubted it would happen bc both of our families are Male dominant. But there she was!!
> 
> On the downside, my cervix was shortened to 1.7. Less than a minute into the scan the doctor said, "Well that's not good..." apparently my cervix is doing what they call "Hourglass syndrome." The gist I got was it is opened in a thin line down the middle of the cervix, but not completely opened, so that's good. I was also leaking some fluid that he got really concerned about. I have to go to my regular doctor in the morning to make sure it's not a slow amniotic fluid leak, which is pretty much what happened with my son, but further into the pregnancy. He's not overly concerned with it tonight bc I have a lot of fluid in the sack, but the nurse told me to take it easy tonight and if I get any gushes to to go Labor and Delivery asap. I go back to the specialist on the 19th for another cervix check and will more than likely end up getting the cerclage.
> 
> So like I said, rollercoaster. I need Miss Evelyn Noelle to stay inside much, much longer and cook a whole lot more!!

Sorry for the rollercoaster day. Excited for you about your baby girl. Glad the docs are on top of everything else!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Amazing news on your baby girl!!!! Yay to that. Sorry about the whole cervix stuff. At least they are on the case.... I know it’s not easy but try rest. Xx


----------



## emzeebob

It's a boy. Bit disappointed but I'll get.over.it


----------



## emzeebob

Introducing Chester due 26th June but will be earlier as having c section

Has a tad too small so scans every 4 weeks but Otherwise he's all good


----------



## sarah34

emzeebob said:


> It's a boy. Bit disappointed but I'll get.over.it

Congrats on the boy! I felt the same when we found out we are having another boy but it soon went and just think you will forever be the most important woman in the house!!


----------



## wifeybby

Congrats, Emzee! I hope the gender disappointment fades for you soon, I know that must be rough. I know your love for your baby will outweigh any other feelings <3 I longed for a girl, and realize I’m lucky to have her - but I find myself still wishing for a boy too sometimes and I’ve been buying more of the tomboyish baby things, like dinosaurs and outer space themes, blue swings and stuff like that. You’ll find your perfect balance with him! Happy to hear he’s healthy, what a cute tiny peanut!


----------



## emzeebob

I know it will fade I think it's because I know im getting my tubes tied at the same time so i think im.sad at the same time as this is my last baby . my second boy is such a mummies boy and I wouldn't change him for the world,


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Babybump87 said:


> Does anyone know if those car seat inserts you get with the head bigger can be used to replace the original head hugger and wedge that comes with a maxi cosi cabiro fix or if you still need to use the wedge no matter what ?

Can't recall where you're located, but in the US, we are encouraged not to use after market products with our carseats. If you look at your specific car seat manual, it will most likely say something like that. That means anything (head huggers, wedges, even those bundle blanket things that go between baby's back and the car seat, strap covers, piddle pads, etc) void their warranty. Anything you've bought that doesn't come with the carseat should be made by that car seat's brand. For example, I have a Graco infant seat, and I wanted strap covers. I called Graco & they sent me some for like $2 (even though they're not available in stores). Britax has their own piddle pads for kids who are potty training &/or blowouts, so if you have a Britax car seat & buy a Britax piddle pad, you're good. I hope that makes sense.... I'm kind of a car seat safety nerd. :wacko:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hoping - Happy V Day!!! :yipee:

DaTucker - YAY! Congrats on a baby girl! :cloud9: I'm so so sorry to hear you're having cervix trouble. I'm glad they're taking good care of you and hope it all works out <3 Keep us posted!!!

Emzee - Sorry about the gender disappointment :( I'm sure once you hold your little guy in your arms, gender won't matter. But I get it - I'd be disappointed too if I knew I was done and didn't get to have a little girl. Be kind to yourself :hugs: <3 Loving the scan pics! He's adorable already :) Glad they're keeping an eye on his size for you <3

AFM - After my last post ended up puking and going home sick :cry: Still not sure if I was actually sick with a tummy bug or if it was because I was up since 3:30 that morning and I'm pretty sure I forgot to take my Diclegis before bed.... so it was probably pregnancy related. Still, after throwing up at work on Wednesday afternoon, I ended up staying home yesterday too. Was nice to have a day off. Woke up a bit nauseous (I'm thinking maybe due to lack of food the day before? Being tired? IDK....) but after eating breakfast I was pretty much okay, thankfully. Back to normal today, though a bit tired. 2 more days til V-day for me!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Shanlee16

DaTucker- I’m really sorry you’ve been going through all this! Make sure to keep us updated and I’ll keep my fingers crossed that everything goes well. 

Emzee- I understand why you’d be feeling sad. I can’t imagine if I was in your position but think you’re doing a good job by recognizing why you’re upset! 

AFM I’ve just been plugging along. We get to go in next Friday for another scan because they couldn’t see baby boy’s heart very well. So we get to see him again!! We’re very excited. 

I wanted to ask any of you ladies, is anyone else completely uninterested in sex?? I usually have a healthy appetite for sex but since being pregnant I feel like a whale and it doesn’t feel good and don’t want anything to do with it. Am I the only one??


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I have been SLACKING. Norovirus attacked my house, first my 4 year old was barfing and then horrible diarrhea and I've been down for the count after that. Couldn't eat for a day and a half and still just getting my energy back.

I missed SO MUCH! Hope I got all the changes.

@Shanlee16 and @LarZ84 @emzeebob - Congrats on your boys!! :blue::blue::blue:

@mkyerby16 @DaTucker - Congrats on your girls!! :pink::pink:


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Babybump87 im not really sure?? We sold our maxi cosi car seat but my sister in law gave me her maxi cosi one... but I only realised the other day it has no newborn wedge or head hugger so I’m wonder if you can use any kind too????
> 
> @Hoping4numbr3 happy V DAY! Yay!!! 24 weeks! Eek! It’s not possible that 3rd tri is round the corner!!!

I’m pretty sure you need the wedge part after looking online . Something to do with the way the baby will sit in the seat and back support ?!. Maxi Cosi do sell one on their website but it’s not the same as I remember ours being ! 

Headrest Pillow CabrioFix - Accessories & Spare Parts - Products
It’s sold out too .


----------



## Babybump87

DaTucker said:


> Today has been a rollercoaster. I went to see the high risk doctor today due to my cervix being 2cm last Friday.
> 
> On the upside of the day, we found out we are having a GIRL!! We have been wanting a girl for so long, but we doubted it would happen bc both of our families are Male dominant. But there she was!!
> 
> On the downside, my cervix was shortened to 1.7. Less than a minute into the scan the doctor said, "Well that's not good..." apparently my cervix is doing what they call "Hourglass syndrome." The gist I got was it is opened in a thin line down the middle of the cervix, but not completely opened, so that's good. I was also leaking some fluid that he got really concerned about. I have to go to my regular doctor in the morning to make sure it's not a slow amniotic fluid leak, which is pretty much what happened with my son, but further into the pregnancy. He's not overly concerned with it tonight bc I have a lot of fluid in the sack, but the nurse told me to take it easy tonight and if I get any gushes to to go Labor and Delivery asap. I go back to the specialist on the 19th for another cervix check and will more than likely end up getting the cerclage.
> 
> So like I said, rollercoaster. I need Miss Evelyn Noelle to stay inside much, much longer and cook a whole lot more!!

Congrats on your baby girl ! 

What a day for you all ! Really hope baby girl stays in until she is overdue !!


----------



## Babybump87

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Can't recall where you're located, but in the US, we are encouraged not to use after market products with our carseats. If you look at your specific car seat manual, it will most likely say something like that. That means anything (head huggers, wedges, even those bundle blanket things that go between baby's back and the car seat, strap covers, piddle pads, etc) void their warranty. Anything you've bought that doesn't come with the carseat should be made by that car seat's brand. For example, I have a Graco infant seat, and I wanted strap covers. I called Graco & they sent me some for like $2 (even though they're not available in stores). Britax has their own piddle pads for kids who are potty training &/or blowouts, so if you have a Britax car seat & buy a Britax piddle pad, you're good. I hope that makes sense.... I'm kind of a car seat safety nerd. :wacko:

Thanks Bella . I did contact Maxi Cosi direct about a replacement but don’t think it’s the same one I need ! We will probably just end up buying a new car seat if we don’t have the complete seat when DH gets it out the attic ! I’m having major panic over missing car seat / pram parts ! 

Haha it’s always best to be safe than sorry !! Thanks for the info !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 thats not the one we had. I have looked on eBay and you can pick up used ones for around £10ish?! I’ll double check with my sister in law to see if she has it but if not I think I’ll check out eBay.

@emzeebob sending you hugs lovely lady. How’s things seeming today. Congratulations on baby boy though xxx

@Mrs. JJ sorry to hear you’ve been poorly! I hate sickness bugs... they really wipe you out. Hopefully your all feeling much better soon.

@Shanlee16 i feel the same about sex! Haha! Pregnancy really does a number on my sex drive..... it has with most of my pregnancies!!! So I’m with you on that one.

@BellaRosa8302 sorry you ended up being sick!!!! But glad your feeling better! Nearly V day! Awesome!!!! My nausea is creeping back in a little and I’m going back of cups of tea and a few other things again. 

Xxx


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Babybump87 thats not the one we had. I have looked on eBay and you can pick up used ones for around £10ish?! I’ll double check with my sister in law to see if she has it but if not I think I’ll check out eBay.
> 
> @emzeebob sending you hugs lovely lady. How’s things seeming today. Congratulations on baby boy though xxx
> 
> @Mrs. JJ sorry to hear you’ve been poorly! I hate sickness bugs... they really wipe you out. Hopefully your all feeling much better soon.
> 
> @Shanlee16 i feel the same about sex! Haha! Pregnancy really does a number on my sex drive..... it has with most of my pregnancies!!! So I’m with you on that one.
> 
> @BellaRosa8302 sorry you ended up being sick!!!! But glad your feeling better! Nearly V day! Awesome!!!! My nausea is creeping back in a little and I’m going back of cups of tea and a few other things again.
> 
> Xxx

I think we must have the older version of the Cabrio Fix then because eBay have exactly the one we may need too !

I really want a footmuff for mine this time for the winter months ! And some of those hand mittens that strap to the pram lol .


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I saw some really cute footmuffs in John Lewis today! So so cute!!!


----------



## elmum

Mrs. JJ said:


> I have been SLACKING. Norovirus attacked my house, first my 4 year old was barfing and then horrible diarrhea and I've been down for the count after that. Couldn't eat for a day and a half and still just getting my energy back.
> 
> I missed SO MUCH! Hope I got all the changes.
> 
> @Shanlee16 and @LarZ84 @emzeebob - Congrats on your boys!! :blue::blue::blue:
> 
> @mkyerby16 @DaTucker - Congrats on your girls!! :pink::pink:

Hope you are feeling better!!


----------



## Babybump87

Mrs. JJ said:


> I have been SLACKING. Norovirus attacked my house, first my 4 year old was barfing and then horrible diarrhea and I've been down for the count after that. Couldn't eat for a day and a half and still just getting my energy back.
> 
> I missed SO MUCH! Hope I got all the changes.
> 
> @Shanlee16 and @LarZ84 @emzeebob - Congrats on your boys!! :blue::blue::blue:
> 
> @mkyerby16 @DaTucker - Congrats on your girls!! :pink::pink:

We were struck down last week it was horrendous !!! Only DH managed to escape it !! Hope your all feeling much better now! Takes a few days to feel well enough to do stuff again !!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Happy Monday ladies! Hope everyone is well! Not much to report here.... getting some snow tomorrow. Fingers crossed for a snow day (day off from work!) Would love the extra time at home to get some stuff done & spend some time with my littles! How is everyone doing? <3


----------



## Babybump87

I’d love a snow day .. just for a sleep in haha !!

Nothing to report here ! Baby is moving around like crazy . I’ve started to notice a pattern in his movement now too ! 

Anyone got a scan / appointment soon ? My next appointment is not until 13 March !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How exciting! A snow day! We are lucky to get a few snow flakes!!!!

It’s lovely when you realise baby has a bit of a pattern. 

I should have a midwife appointment beginning of March... if I’d only remember to book one!!!!!!!!! Also need to book in for my whooping cough! Argh!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

24 weeks today, baby girl is viable!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yay to that!!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Got my 28 week midwife appointment on the 5th March. Yay!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Mrs. JJ said:
 

> 24 weeks today, baby girl is viable!!!! :wohoo:

Yayy !!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yay MrsJJ! I'm with you there too - my Vday was Sunday! :cloud9: 

My next appointment is tomorrow! Will be nice to hear baby's HB again <3

I can't believe I forgot to tell you guys... I was in the hospital on Friday because I was having BH all day and reduced fetal movement. I wasn't sure whether to call my doctor, but when I did, I was told to go to the hospital for a labor check. Thankfully (but slightly annoyingly), once I got there, no more contractions. Not too surprised though since I had them when I was on my feet and at the hospital they had me in a bed. While I was there, I heard newborn cries and OMG hearing that just made my heart soar. I can't wait for that again :cloud9:


----------



## DaTucker

Yay Mrs.JJ for viability! That's such a huge milestone! 

I wish we would get a little snow where I live. We actually had two days of snow last year and it was amazing! Granted, you could still see grass poking through, but hey, beggars can't be choosers lol.

I have another appointment with my high risk specialist on the 19th to make sure my cervix hasn't funneled or shortened anymore! I'm sure my progesterone is doing it's job though.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@BellaRosa8302 isnt that always the way! Reduced movement and then you go to hospital and the baby starts tap dancing! I’m glad all is ok. It’s so exciting isn’t it!!! New babies! Eek!

@DaTucker hopefully all is well with your cervix. Will you continue to be monitored now? Will you stay on the progesterone?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

DaTucker - Best of luck to you!!! Those cervical checks are NOT fun at this stage in pregnancy! (They checked mine at the hospital.... I don't envy you!) :hugs:

Mummy - YES!!! Right?!? At the hospital, baby was PISSED at the contraction monitor strapped around my belly. Kept kicking at it. I'm all "Oh THERE you are!!! Couldn't have done that earlier, could you have?" :haha:


----------



## julesmw

Oh my stars. Anyone else dealt with insomnia? So tired but once I wake up to go to the bathroom, I have the hardest time going back to sleep. :nope:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jules - YES! For most of this pregnancy actually. I can say the last 3 nights or so I've slept through with only minor interruptions when I turn over, (& hoping this streak keeps on going!) but prior to that, usually I'd wake up somewhere between 12 and 2 and be up for 2-3 hours. NOT fun!!! Hope it passes for you soon! <3


----------



## wifeybby

Oh I’m the opposite - I cant sleep enough. I can go to bed at 8 and sleep until 6, and still have a hard time getting up. I could nap after work, too. So sleepy!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Not sleeping sucks!!! Pregnancy is hard work and running on no sleep is rubbish. I’m crap at sleeping before pregnancy.... just think ladies soon we will have massive bumps which take some moving when in bed... and then the bladder the size of a gnat! :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Wifey - I relate to that too! I have gotten used to the 2-3 hours of being awake in the middle of the night, going back to sleep and NOT wanting to get up! I'm exhausted during the day! Usually can fall asleep just fine at first, but then wake up. Again though, fingers are crossed that's over with! <3

24 week appointment after work today! <3 <3 <3 Counting down the seconds till I get to leave! I'm in the middle of testing students and I've had a couple of my stubborn ones today. Both silently refusing to work. I'm out of tricks & patience. Ready to go home!


----------



## Babybump87

Does anyone know anything about car seat expiring ? My friend mentioned this today never heard of it before Cannot check mine until DH gets it out!

Mummy2corban does your Maxi Cosi have a expiration date on ? Apparently it’s meant to be on the underneath near the manufacture date ?! Apparently Maxi cosi have a 10 year life span ?!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

BabyBump - Yes! There will definitely be a date of manufacture on your carseat, if not also a date of expiration. If you just have the date of manufacture, you may have to look up how many years the brand/model is good for. We have two hand-me-down car seats in DH's car (from a trusted friend - just for quick daycare pickups when I'm unable to get the kids) & had to toss one and purchase a new one. The second one expires in October, so we have until then to grab a new one for DS.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yes there is a sticker on the seat. If you google it you’ll be able to find out how to read it. Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@BellaRosa8302 how was your appointment? X


----------



## LarZ84

Hi ladies!
I had no idea what car seat/expiry dates etc and got one for free from someone on the Freecycle website. 
When my mum found out, she said we would need to get it security checked before using it as it may have hairline cracks in it or other damage that is not visible to the eye.
Apparently Halfords offer this service.

I had a thought the other day...I wondered if this website is Global and where all of you ladies are based!?? I'm in London, UK...wasn't sure if you are all from all over the the world of it is UK only!?

Finally, happy Valentine's day to you all! 
Love was certainly in the air for us as we got to see our little fella again and his brain (which couldn't be measured at the last scan) was all as it should be!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m from Norfolk uk! 

Happy Valentine’s Day to you too! Glad you little guy is doing well x


----------



## Babybump87

BellaRosa8302 said:


> BabyBump - Yes! There will definitely be a date of manufacture on your carseat, if not also a date of expiration. If you just have the date of manufacture, you may have to look up how many years the brand/model is good for. We have two hand-me-down car seats in DH's car (from a trusted friend - just for quick daycare pickups when I'm unable to get the kids) & had to toss one and purchase a new one. The second one expires in October, so we have until then to grab a new one for DS.

Oh wow thanks so much ! I always thought the seats were ok long as no obvious damage or been in a accident ! We bought ours in either November or December 2012 ... it’s no doubt expired !


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> Yes there is a sticker on the seat. If you google it you’ll be able to find out how to read it. Xx

Thanks ! I do remember there is a orange sticker on it somewhere so it’s probably on there! 

I will need another Maxi Cosi as that fits the pram adapters we have !


----------



## Shanlee16

Wifey- I am the same way. I went through a brief window of not feeling exhausted but now between chasing after a toddler, going to school full time and working full time I am beat! 

LarZ- I am from the States, Syracuse, NY to be exact!


----------



## Babybump87

Pregnancy is exhausting when you already have children to look after , with all the school runs , household chores etc ! We need to remember to take five minutes with a cuppa and a biscuit !


----------



## Babybump87

For those interested about the car seat expiry . Email response direct from Maxi Cosi - ! Fingers crossed mine will be good! 

Thank you for getting in touch with us here at Maxi-Cosi with regards to expiry dates with our products. 

We are pleased to confirm that all of our products have 10 years of use from manufacturing date, this is all car seats and IsoFix bases. Providing they have not been involved in any kind of impact and stored correctly. After this time we recommend to upgrade to a newer model as the materials naturally degrade.

Should you require any further assistance please do not hesitate to get in touch with our Customer Care Team via email or telephone 01284 413141 Monday-Friday8.30am-5.30pm.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 with this I agree but I’m going off cups of tea again... and this pregnancy I’m not enjoy sweet stuff so much. Same as my other boys??? Hmmmm!!!

Is anyone having any symptoms similar to other pregnancies? Do you think you have the same symptoms for the same sex babies?! Or is it just random????


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Mummy2Corban - I don't have a lot of symptoms in general, even in 1st tri but my pregnancies so far have been pretty much identical (Boy 5 years ago and girl now).

@julesmw - Not sure if it would help you but do you have a pregnancy pillow? Ever since I got a new one I swear I sleep like a log. I wake up once each night when my entire side goes numb so I can roll over. I've never slept so hard in my life, I don't know how I'll live without it once baby comes!


----------



## Mark&Annie

My little tummy monster is a right wiggly little thing! 

In other news, 
I miss wine. And gin. Mmmmmm G&T....


----------



## wifeybby

M&A, I was just thinking today how I miss drinking! It’s weird because I never cared for it much before! I miss the drunken feels lol


----------



## emzeebob

I'm Leicester UK,

Just brought out.push chair and had to get a new car. Realised 3.car seats/high backed boosters so won't.fit in my Ford focus. Am devistated :( that car is my baby, 
So we got a Citroen c4 grand Picasso 7 seater it's.massive feel like I'm.driving a tank, but it has isofix which is good cos I brought a base with out pushchair.

Good thing about 7 seater though my son who has asd has already claim the seat in the boot and get some peace and quiet on his own.
Anyone have a 7 seater


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yes we have a 7 seater! X


----------



## Mark&Annie

Yeah I have a VW Sharan - it’s my second one, they’re great cars! All individual seats that you can take out and move around. Space for my 4 dogs if I have it as a 5 seat :) Looking at getting a custom made dog cage so I can have it as a 6 seat and get a couple dogs in!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

We have a seat Alhambra. Think it’s similar to the sharan?! We currently have 2 seats in the boot and 2 in the middle


----------



## Mummy2Corban

With this baby coming I do feel like a mini bus would be a better idea :haha:


----------



## Babybump87

I am wondering how we are going to fit two high back booster seats and a newborn carrier in the back of our Ford Fiesta Zetec 2007 Model . 

DD2 is moving to a high back booster seat with a five point harness on next month. DD1 already has her own seat she uses with the seatbelt!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I have not gotten a baby seat yet. Ugh I need to do that soon! 26 week glucose test on Thursday :( Gag! Lol. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

In my head aslong as I’ve got the essentials around 34/36 weeks I’m ok! When do you ladies start thinking about hospital bags? Or homebirth ladies when will you start getting stuff together?


----------



## Babybump87

Good luck for your test @Hoping4numbr3 !

BIL&SIL surprised us over the weekend with 2 really cute baby outfits Mickey Mouse ones ! Dungaree set . Think it may be his coming home from hospital outfit depending on when he is born ! 

It was DD1s birthday yesterday was delighted that most people turned up to her soft play party! She had a brilliant time and was spoilt by her friends and family ! 

I’ve been hit with a terrible case of backache today ! Thursday is V day for me !


----------



## Babybump87

How would you ladies go about potty training a really stubborn 3 year old !!? 

DD2 will happily walk around in a wet/ dirty pull up and not even tell you if she needs changing ! We did try a few months back to train her but just ended up with so many wet and soiled underwear it was ridiculous ! 

She knows what the toilet is for and can talk very well for her age so I just don’t understand her stubbornness !! It’s really frustrating ! 

We have already bought her a seat which she picked herself , have a reward chart and also let her pick new underwear! Nothing works she either wets or soils her pull up or knickers! 

Any tips on how to go about this again ?!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So glad DD had a good party! 

And who doesn’t love outfits for baby!!! Eek!

As for potty training I had the same issues with my second. She was 3 years and also pretty advanced for her age but just wouldn’t stop using her nappy. In the end I just went cold turkey. I found ASDA done a child’s knicker liner thing for potty training so if she wet herself it wouldn’t go everywhere. I just kept up with a chart and rewarded her with sweets on occasion if she done so many wees. Not much advice really but just stick at it... one day it will just click. I actually delayed potty training my 3rd as my 2nd was such hard work!!!! Goodluck lovely!


----------



## emzeebob

I'll prob start geting my bag together around 30. My first I did it around 35 and he came 15 days late. My second my waters went at 36 weeks and I hadn't packed it lol, got sent home over night to see if contractions started and to go back at 8am to be induced so packed when home. But baby was good weight (6lb 10) but he was tiny none of the newborn or first size fit him. Had to send mil to boots to get preemie stuff for me.


----------



## Babybump87

How many months is 24 weeks ? Is it 6 1/2 months ? .

How are you counting your pregnancy in months . I know everyone has a different opinion on this pregnancy is 9/10 months


----------



## wifeybby

I’ve been going by weeks, but found this yesterday as I thought I was 6 months but I’m not quite yet! I will be on Saturday!

Congrats to all of us here who have made it this far! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@emzeebob - I just ordered a 7 seater SUV the other day, I'm SO EXCITED. Just waiting now for it to come from the factory. I'm coming from a very tiny/sporty car I could barely get my son in and out of so it's going to be a big difference but also I've been driving my husband's huge truck around so I guess I'll get used to it quick.

@Hoping4numbr3 - I just did my glucose tolerance test yesterday too. My doc let me do one where I go get my blood drawn and then eat breakfast (french toast with syrup, etc) and then go back for the 2nd blood draw 2 hours later, no glucola drink. I'm nervous, hope I passed. Last time I was borderline and had to do the 3-hour test which was awful.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@wifeybby - Same for me, I usually go by weeks but will be 6 months according to that chart Monday.

Seems crazy there are still more than 3 months left. I feel like my bump really popped the last few days, It feels so stretched and uncomfortable I can't imagine how I can get any bigger but from my previous pregnancy I know I can. :haha:


----------



## Babybump87

wifeybby said:


> I’ve been going by weeks, but found this yesterday as I thought I was 6 months but I’m not quite yet! I will be on Saturday!
> 
> Congrats to all of us here who have made it this far! :hugs:
> 
> View attachment 1055819

I did find a chart but it’s different to yours. People have started asking me now , how many months I am , as I have been saying it in weeks up until now .


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> In my head aslong as I’ve got the essentials around 34/36 weeks I’m ok! When do you ladies start thinking about hospital bags? Or homebirth ladies when will you start getting stuff together?

I am going to start getting my bag together early May lol I like to be prepared haha . It will be packed and re packed so many times


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> So glad DD had a good party!
> 
> And who doesn’t love outfits for baby!!! Eek!
> 
> As for potty training I had the same issues with my second. She was 3 years and also pretty advanced for her age but just wouldn’t stop using her nappy. In the end I just went cold turkey. I found ASDA done a child’s knicker liner thing for potty training so if she wet herself it wouldn’t go everywhere. I just kept up with a chart and rewarded her with sweets on occasion if she done so many wees. Not much advice really but just stick at it... one day it will just click. I actually delayed potty training my 3rd as my 2nd was such hard work!!!! Goodluck lovely!

Thanks very much ! 

We had a really good afternoon ! No accidents and she asked every time ! I seen those knicker liners on line such a good idea ! I think the only thing I can do now is just enforce going to the toilet more and looking out for her cues ! 

I don’t like the potty training stage at all lol


----------



## DaTucker

We got surprised with 3D images of our baby girl today and I just want to cry bc she's so cute! Also, the progesterone I've been on has increased my cervical length from a 1.7 to 2.9 so everything is looking great!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh wow! What a little button! Those scans are always so amazing. Glad everything is looking good!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Well I’m now on double digits! 99 days... but going by previous baby will be late! I just go by weeks... gets confusing working out months! Haha! 

Has anyone got babies first outfit sorted yet??? If so what is it?? Pictures please!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

And yay for a good day potty training!!!! Let’s hope it continues. Potty training is stressful at times but worth all the effort.


----------



## Shanlee16

I haven’t even thought about packing a hospital bag! It all seems so far off. And for that matter, we have no idea what we will be bringing him home in. Probably a cute pair of PJ’s. My daughter was 5 days late and I’m feeling very opposite with this pregnancy, like he will come early. I just can’t wait to make it to my V-Day, which will be next Wednesday. 23 weeks today though and can’t believe we’re ove half way there!


----------



## Babybump87

Totally starting to stress out . GP called and said my B12 is low , folate and iron is ok ? I thought the others would be low too if the b12 was . Obviously I stupidly googled it and it came up pre term labour and other effects it could have on the baby . I’ve only ever had low iron in pregnancy and b12 a few months after the birth of DD2 . I’ve got to go for repeat bloods tomorrow !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

When was that picked up hun? Did they tell you your levels? Xx


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@DaTucker - Awesome news! And look at your sweet girl!!!! <3


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> When was that picked up hun? Did they tell you your levels? Xx

Went for the bloods Friday got the call today . 
She didn’t say what the levels were. 

Bloods were normal at my booking in appointment and nothing was abnormal in either of my scans .


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So I guess it’s a recent thing? Hopefully they aren’t to low so it doesn’t cause any issues. I know these things are a worry..... it’s hard not to google things! X


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> So I guess it’s a recent thing? Hopefully they aren’t to low so it doesn’t cause any issues. I know these things are a worry..... it’s hard not to google things! X

Thanks mummy ! I’m guessing it’s just something that’s happened over the course of the last few weeks. Google is my enemy why do we do it to ourselves aye xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

We all do it! And usually all it does is bring up the worst. Like you say hopefully it’s just happened recently and with the right tablets? Those levels will be back to normal!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

26 week bump from yesterday!!!!!


----------



## elmum

DaTucker said:


> We got surprised with 3D images of our baby girl today and I just want to cry bc she's so cute! Also, the progesterone I've been on has increased my cervical length from a 1.7 to 2.9 so everything is looking great!!
> 
> View attachment 1055848
> View attachment 1055850

Precious!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Turns out my iron is low which explains the low b12 ... not as stressed now ! Gotta see the GP next week ! 

Awww those 3D pics are awesome!! Cutie !


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> View attachment 1055907
> 
> 
> 26 week bump from yesterday!!!!!

 Lovely bump pic !


----------



## Babybump87

:headspin:Woohooo 24 weeks !! v day !! :happydance:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I figured my Iron was a little off too since I been feeling fuzzy brained or spaced out. Started taking better prenatals with the iron and I feel better slowly but surely. :) Glucose test in 1 hour and a half. Fun fun! lol @Mrs. JJ I wish they would let me do it the way you did but I will just have to drink the nasty drink. Take it like a shot and chug it down quick lol.


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I figured my Iron was a little off too since I been feeling fuzzy brained or spaced out. Started taking better prenatals with the iron and I feel better slowly but surely. :) Glucose test in 1 hour and a half. Fun fun! lol @Mrs. JJ I wish they would let me do it the way you did but I will just have to drink the nasty drink. Take it like a shot and chug it down quick lol.

Glad your feeling better with the prenatals ! 

Good luck with your test


----------



## Babybump87

What pram is everyone getting / have ? 

My mind is going into overdrive all things baby related today haha !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am pretty sure I will be having to do the 3 hour glucose test for the first pregnancy ever! BOOO. Didn't have to do it with my last two pregnancies. Not looking forward to this.Oh well is what it is!


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I am pretty sure I will be having to do the 3 hour glucose test for the first pregnancy ever! BOOO. Didn't have to do it with my last two pregnancies. Not looking forward to this.Oh well is what it is!

Oh no ! Hopefully it won’t be as bad for you xx


----------



## wifeybby

Going for my one hour glucose screen here in a few. Dreading it! I’ve done the 3 hour before with my RE while determining a PCOS diagnosis. Not fun, but my levels were on the high end of normal. But still normal. I feel like I’ll for sure fail this screening lol


----------



## Mark&Annie

24 weeks yay! Have popped a bit more now. Excuse exhausted face, it’s half term!


----------



## Jesscadders

Hello mommies-to-be!

I hope you don't mind me posting this here.

I'm a UK based TV producer (also expecting my first baby in July!), and I'm working on a taster documentary project for a National US broadcaster (in the commissioning stages so not being broadcast at this stage) looking at how developments in scanning technology allow us to now follow our baby's journey in the womb closer than ever before!

I'm looking for a first time mom-to-be, ideally East Coast USA, who may have a scan coming up, or would be happy to have a baby scan in *the next week or 2* (we can cover the scan cost and reasonable travel expenses) and let us film it.

If you're interested in taking part please get in touch ASAP and I can give you more information. This is a lovely opportunity to have a part of your pregnancy journey documented and get another sneek peek at your little one! We can also supply you with the edited footage as an extra thank you for taking part.

Either reply to this thread with a way I can contact you, or drop me an email at [email protected].

Look forward to hearing from you all and hearing your baby stories!
Jess


----------



## Babybump87

wifeybby said:


> Going for my one hour glucose screen here in a few. Dreading it! I’ve done the 3 hour before with my RE while determining a PCOS diagnosis. Not fun, but my levels were on the high end of normal. But still normal. I feel like I’ll for sure fail this screening lol

Fingers crossed you don’t fail good luck !


----------



## wifeybby

Thanks bb87! I should get the results early next week. I felt well at the one hour mark and after, hoping that’s a good sign.

We have baby’s first outfit, and first photo outfit chosen :cloud9: I’ll post a pic soon, things are still a little crazy here with the move lol buying her clothes has been one of my favorite pastimes :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ladies I’ve never had to do that test but I’ve heard lots of stories about it! Hopefully all is well with that.

@Mark&Annie Your bump is lush! Happy v day!

@wifeybby i look forward to seeing little misses first outfit! Super exciting. How are things with the house?

@Babybump87 we just got a secondhand mountain buggy duet. Cooper will be 2.2 years when baby comes and with this being baby no.5 I need to be able to strap him in at certain times. Carrycot turns into a parent facing seat too so that ticks boxes for me! Once cooper is a bit older I’ll just go back to a single. What have you decided on?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Babybump87 said:


> Turns out my iron is low which explains the low b12 ... not as stressed now ! Gotta see the GP next week !
> 
> Awww those 3D pics are awesome!! Cutie !

Glad things aren’t as scary as you originally thought. X


----------



## Shanlee16

Hey ladies so I just need some advice. So we went in for our anatomy scan a couple weeks ago at 20w exactly and everything seemed good but they told us they couldn’t see his heart very well, so not to be concerned if we were scheduled to come back. At that appointment to discuss results we were told to come back for a follow up scan in a week. We had our follow up scan 2/15 and the sonographer made comments about how he was in a much better position and showing himself well and even mentioned that they thought they saw an echogenic focus on the last scan but it definitely wasn’t noticeable this time. She made me feel very reassured actually and was happy that we went. Well yesterday I get a call from our doctor saying that they still didn’t get good images of baby’s cardiac output flow and we need to go to the high risk center in our area for a better scan. I wasn’t concerned before this call but now feel like something could be going on and no one is telling me. Does anyone have any advice or have any similar stories? I’m starting to feel extremely stressed about this pregnancy which is the opposite from my daughters.


----------



## elmum

Shanlee16 said:


> Hey ladies so I just need some advice. So we went in for our anatomy scan a couple weeks ago at 20w exactly and everything seemed good but they told us they couldn’t see his heart very well, so not to be concerned if we were scheduled to come back. At that appointment to discuss results we were told to come back for a follow up scan in a week. We had our follow up scan 2/15 and the sonographer made comments about how he was in a much better position and showing himself well and even mentioned that they thought they saw an echogenic focus on the last scan but it definitely wasn’t noticeable this time. She made me feel very reassured actually and was happy that we went. Well yesterday I get a call from our doctor saying that they still didn’t get good images of baby’s cardiac output flow and we need to go to the high risk center in our area for a better scan. I wasn’t concerned before this call but now feel like something could be going on and no one is telling me. Does anyone have any advice or have any similar stories? I’m starting to feel extremely stressed about this pregnancy which is the opposite from my daughters.

Sorry this is adding stress for you. I would hope that they would have told you already if there was something to be truly concerned about. We had an issue show up similarly to this with my son’s kidneys at 20 weeks and had to repeat the US a few weeks later with a repeat US after he was born. All turned out fine. But I know the worry. Hoping all is fine with your baby and that the docs are just being extra cautious


----------



## Babybump87

We have got the Mothercare Orb in Black . I love it so glad we can use it again ! It’s in almost brand new condition too so I can’t really justify buying a new pram , plus we have the adaptors to turn it into a travel system ! I can still look at all those fab prams though ! I do need a changing bag any ideas ?


----------



## Babybump87

Shanlee16 said:


> Hey ladies so I just need some advice. So we went in for our anatomy scan a couple weeks ago at 20w exactly and everything seemed good but they told us they couldn’t see his heart very well, so not to be concerned if we were scheduled to come back. At that appointment to discuss results we were told to come back for a follow up scan in a week. We had our follow up scan 2/15 and the sonographer made comments about how he was in a much better position and showing himself well and even mentioned that they thought they saw an echogenic focus on the last scan but it definitely wasn’t noticeable this time. She made me feel very reassured actually and was happy that we went. Well yesterday I get a call from our doctor saying that they still didn’t get good images of baby’s cardiac output flow and we need to go to the high risk center in our area for a better scan. I wasn’t concerned before this call but now feel like something could be going on and no one is telling me. Does anyone have any advice or have any similar stories? I’m starting to feel extremely stressed about this pregnancy which is the opposite from my daughters.

So sorry your going through a stressful time. I would like to think if they seen something wrong they would have told you. Hopefully they are just being extra cautious and wanting to get all their measurements etc correct . When is your scan ? Fingers crossed all ok !! xx


----------



## emzeebob

Oh hunny hope the hospital are just being cautious, at our 20 week scan they said Chesters organs were all good but he was too small bit in proportion, I have to have scans every 4 weeks now. These babies like to worry us don't they 
As for me, wish I hadn't worried I hadn't felt him yet. The little monkey doesnt stop moving I swear. It's not even kicks it's like he's spinning or rugby tackling my side. I can't sleep because of it lol


----------



## emzeebob

I had the mother care xpedia with both my boys but this one I've already brought the cosatto ooba it's lush


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Shanlee16 im sorry they called back. Hopefully just them wanting to double check things??? Keep us updated.... be thinking of you and bubs.

@emzeebob whens your next scan? Just googled that pram... what colour one did you get?

@Babybump87 i need ideas for a change bag too! I keep looking but just don’t know! I love pushchairs but decided on a secondhand double as cooper won’t be in it for long so didn’t wanna spend loadsa money on a new one. Does mean I might be able to get another single though!!! Hahaha!


----------



## Babybump87

@emzeebob good luck for your next scan hopefully baby will be great ! Lovely pram too !

@Mummy2Corban - I had just a plain black one with the girls that I got to go with the pram but always hated it . I gave it to the girls a few months ago for their baby annabell dolls lol . What colour is your pram ? It’s a lovely double btw !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I got the light grey one x


----------



## emzeebob

In about 3 weeks next scan. I got the duck egg, I had 2 on hold depending on the gender. Wanted the pink one if a girl


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ooo I like that colour (just googled it)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Clearly I have a lot of catching up to do! Sorry I've been MIA for a bit - my kids have been VERY sick! Thankfully our house is back to healthy at the moment :)

Mummy - Good! Thanks for asking! No news to report really. Was told I need to drink more water (which I really already knew) and heard HB. Made a whole bunch of future appointments too. I'm all set up until around 36 weeks!!!

LarZ - I'm glad to hear you have a service to check the carseat you got from FreeCycle. Around here we don't have any services like that... we're advised to only accept used carseats when we know for sure the source and that it's never been in an accident (and not expired). I hope the service works out and that yours is good!

BabyBump - Glad you contacted Maxi Cosi directly! Perfect! I was going to say, we bought our infant seat in 2012 (Maybe 2013...) My daughter was born May 7, 2013, so sometime before that :shrug: and that one is still good for now, as it lasts 7 or 8 years. I should check, but I don't plan on using the infant carrier for long... I prefer a convertible rear-facing seat and babywearing anyway.

LarZ - I am from Connecticut, USA. :flower: I was on group like this for both my son and my daughter. We went on to make a Facebook group for May 2013 babies and a FB group for March 2016 babies. The May group, for my daughter, only has about 5 moms on it and we're honestly not that great about keeping in touch often, but the March 2016 group is very close. There are about 35 of us. I'm mentioning it because that group has moms from all over - We have USA, UK, Australia, & New Zealand. I believe that's it though <3 

Moving on to another page of what I've missed... will continue to catch up as I am able! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Babybump87

Ooo I’ve seen some lovely grey changing bags .. tempted myself to get a grey one with black straps . 

Glad to read your all better now Bella ! Illnesses are so damn stressful ! Yeah I couldn’t rest until I got some proper information direct ! Hopefully ours will be good when we get it out . I like to give all baby stuff a good check over anyway. 

ENT today went well ! No hearing loss in fact the doctor said I have very good hearing for my age! He couldn’t find anything wrong with my ear or nose either. He’s not sure if the tinnitus is pregnancy related or not so have to wait until baby is born to see if it resolves and a follow up appointment in July to investigate further if needed. He was so nice and didn’t give me the usual it’s tinnitus live with it !


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mummy - Symptoms here have been weird. Let's see.. for DD, I had really bad heartburn, I was SUPER emotional and often very down/sad/bad attitude, I had greasy hair, and acne. For DS, I had really bad heartburn, a good/positive attitude, gorgeous hair that never seemed to get dirty, and clear skin. For this baby (team yellow), heartburn has actually been fairly managable, my hair has been great, little bit of acne, SUPER emotional/down/sad/bad attitude. Sooooo kind of a mix this time around, so it doesn't point me directly to boy or girl based on my symptoms with my first two :shrug:

Emzee - Congrats on the new car! We upgraded to a minivan right before finding out I was pregnant. 8 seater. Prior to that, we had a small 5 seater SUV, and before that I had DD in a sedan. LOVE my van (despite being moreso against minivans in the beginning!) So convenient!

Mummy - Hospital bags! Oh gosh! I'm starting to think about what to wear in the hospital, but not bag packing just yet. For my DD & DS I stayed in the hospital gown due to the postpartum bleeding and constant checks.... but I really feel like I'd like to wear some real clothes this time! I just want something conducive to breastfeeding, skin to skin, and being checked constantly.... thinking maybe nursing nightgown? But I also hate to buy something JUST for the hospital :shrug: I'll probably pack my bag 4 weeks out... knowing my DS was 2.5 weeks early. You??

Hoping - Good luck on your glucose test! I'll be joining you in another week and a half :wacko: 

MrsJJ - AWESOME that you just got to eat a big breakfast for yours! Jealous over here! :haha: 

On a side note - my glucola is lemon-lime flavored this time! With DS & DD it was orange flavored. Not sure how I feel about it. I'm not a sweet drink/soda person anyway - I just drink water and plain/unflavored seltzer usually. 

As for those of you discussing months... I counted backward from my due date and marked it on a calendar. Since I'm due June 2nd, I counted May 2nd - June 2nd as my 9th month, April 2nd - May 2nd as my 8th month, and March 2nd - April 2nd as my 7th month. Soooo I'd say I'm "almost in my 7th month" at this exact point - or 26 weeks to make it easy :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Failed the 1 hour glucose. Taking 3 hour tomorrow. BLEH. That orange crap made me feel bad the first time now I gotta do it on an empty stomach and drink 100g instead of 50g. Not looking forward to it. Seems I also have a cold today lol. Good times! Hope everyone is well. 

@Shanlee16 Hoping everything turns out just fine! Hugs :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I'm with you all with potty training! My son will be 3 in another week and a half. We bought Blaze underwear & he was SO excited! He is a heavy wetter, but if we sit him on the potty and ask him to go, he'll usually squeeze a bit out :haha: The catch is getting him to hold it until he's on the potty! He wanted to try on the Blaze underwear... 10 minutes later he had peed in them and asked for his diaper back :wacko: I'd love to get him trained before baby arrives but.... IDK.

DaTucker - BEAUTIFUL scan pics!!!

Mummy - Congrats on double digits! Your comment made me look up my own - 97 days for me, too! Yay! Kinda crazy it's coming up! Going home outfit... hmm.... I was planning on washing DS's and DD's newborn clothes and picking something EASY to put on. I remember with DD I had the cutest little onesie, pants, and hoodie. SO DIFFICULT TO DRESS A NEWBORN though! It was SO hard to get on her! I went with a one piece button-up for DS! I think I'll pick out my favorite one piece button up from DD to send LO home in... or maybe I'll pick up a gender neutral outfit and pack a boyish hat or girlish headband to go with? I'd love something new but wanted to stick to gender specific.... I'm more of a pink or blue versus yellow and green kinda girl! Those of you who have kids already - are any of you re-using going home outfits? Or def grabbing something new? 

BabyBump - :hugs: I hope everything is okay! Keep us posted! :hug:

Mummy - adorable bump shot! Thanks for sharing! <3 

Hoping - Good luck! Out of curiosity - what flavor did they give you??


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hoping - NOOOOO Ugh sorry hun!!! Hope it isn't so bad and that you pass the 3 hour one!

Mark & Annie - Such a cute bump shot! <3

Wifey - Can't wait to see!

BabyBump - I didn't get to get any new baby gear... but I do have a few strollers. To be honest, we don't use them much. DH tucked them away into a corner of the garage where they're tough to get to, so I don't end up bothering with them. I have an older Graco one that I got new with my DD. I have a snap-n-go for the infant carseat. I have an umbrella stroller. I also have a sit & stand.... but when it comes down to it, I'm all about babywearing, so I'm more apt to wear baby rather than use the stroller :shrug:

Shanlee - SO sorry you're going through this! I think they would have told you if there was something specific they were looking for. I was sent to high risk at my 20 week anatomy scan due to calcifications they found in baby's abdomen.... which ended up being some sort of shadow or ribs according to the high risk doctor because everything was FINE. They did say my placenta was marginally close to my cervix though, so I have to go back for another scan next week to check on that. FX yours also ends up being just a precaution and that nothing comes of it <3

Mummy - JUJUBE!!!!!! Look into them for diaper bags - OMG LOVE mine!!! Will never go back! I have a BRB and ADORE it! LMK if you're interested in seeing pics &/or how I pack it, LOL. Check out packing videos on youtube. SO worth it! 

I'm almost caught up ladies! One page to go! :rofl:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Babybump - Yay! Glad you're happy with your response from your doctor! Really hoping it clears up for you once you're no longer pregnant. I can't imagine - that must be incredibly annoying!!! 

Hoping - Nooooooooo! So sorry hun! Hope you pass the 3 hour one :hugs: 

YAY I'm caught up! :happydance: Not much else to say as I've commented on EVERYTHING I've missed! Baby is SUPER active lately! Hiccups happen often. Super annoying when they do though :haha: It was cute the first time, then it just feels like being poked ENDLESSLY in the belly - happens often when I'm trying to sleep! I remember it happened a lot with my son, so maybe a boy?? :rofl: Grasping at straws here! Team Yellow is starting to be a bit of a downer as I want to get ready for baby! :haha: 

Hope everyone is well!!!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I had orange and it wasn't bad. Tasted like some kind of punch lol. I do not know why I felt so crappy later on in the day after it. I was supposed to be at 135 or under and my level was 159. I should pass the 3 hour I hope. I hope this cold doesn't mess with the results in any way :(


----------



## DaTucker

Just have to take a moment to admire @BellaRosa8302 for her determination to respond to all the posts lol. I usually just scan through and lurk in the side wings!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@DaTucker I agree! It’s very impressive!!!! Haha!

@Hoping4numbr3 what does the 3hour one involve? Hopefully you pass that one.

@BellaRosa8302 i actually had a JuJuBe with my first. I used to work at a company who packed them... so they have me one when I left but I sold it to my sister years ago!!!! I’m not sure if I want a backpack one or a over the shoulder one! So many designs and colours!!! We are getting most things second hand this time so I think I may treat myself to a new change bag though.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

They take your fasting blood right when u get in. Then you drink double the glucose you had at the first exam. Then you get blood tested at the 1 hour mark, 2 hour mark, and 3 hour mark. 2 abnormal results and you have gestational diabetes. I just had my 1 hour test. Waiting on 2nd your then 3rd. I will probably have it but it is what it is.


----------



## wifeybby

I failed my one hour screen. Ugh. I have to do the 3 hour. I’m so sad, although I half expected it. :(


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hoping - Did you have a big or sugary breakfast and/or lunch? I can't remember who - receptionist, phlebotomist, midwife, etc. said something, but when I scheduled my glucose test, someone mentioned to just go easy on the sweets that day. Maybe watch your carbs & sugar intake before going for the test so your body isn't on complete sugar overload when you take the test?

DaTucker - :rofl: You seriously made me laugh out loud! I don't want to miss anything :haha: Thanks for noticing that I'm trying to keep up here! :flower:

Mummy - I have a BRB and ADORE it! I got it for the summer, because I'm a teacher and get to pretend to be a SAHM with my kiddos in the summer. I take them on weekly daytrips and need something to hold all the snacks they ask for, their water bottles, activities for if we go out to eat, meds/band-aids for boo-boos, diapers & wipes for my son, spare pajamas in case we're out too late, and my own necessities - because I do NOT want to have to carry a purse on top of the diaper bag! I LOVE my bag so much! It is so convenient! My daughter is in a mini-me stage and wants one for herself so I got her a mini-be. I'll probably use it as a "big sister" gift or something.... haven't given it to her yet. But it will be convenient for her to be able to hold her own things when we go places - kind of a like an activity/go-bag. Plus, I'll need some space in the bag for the new baby :cloud9: I'm already thinking I'll at least need a new be quick with changing necessities for the little one! Waiting to see if it's a boy or a girl before I order one! :haha: Up until this past summer, I had a Skip-Hop shoulder diaper bag that was gender neutral. DH and I had chosen it before our first was born. I kinda hated it - I loved that it had great pockets, but once the pockets were full, you couldn't access what was in the main compartment of the big bag. Just wasn't my favorite... But yes - Get something that makes you happy! <3

Hoping - Noooooo ugh. Maybe watch what you eat the day before then? Since you need to fast for the test?

Wifey - UGH so sorry hun! Best of luck on the 3 hour! See what I wrote to hoping above - maybe that will help you too?? <3

AFM - We finally narrowed down names to two names for each gender! :happydance: It's been so tough to get DH to sit down and talk names with me! We had our DS & DD's names chosen before we were even married, so this is somewhat new to us :haha: If it is a boy, it will either be Lucas Alexander or Lucas James. If it is a girl, Ava Rose or Emma Rose. :cloud9: Now it's going to be tough to get down to one for each gender, but at least we've gotten this far!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

You have to fast for the 3 hour test. I didn't eat anything 12 hours beforehand. I am pretty sure I might have failed but that is okay. I will deal with it :)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I'm sorry so many momma's are having to do the 3 hour test, it's so common, so many false positives. A little tip: the day before keep your carbs/starches to a minimum and stay away from sweets. That's how I failed with my 1st pregnancy, I had a donut the night before and even though I fasted afterward it screwed everything up. :dohh:

I got my results and I passed the 2 hour/breakfast test I did. I passed a little too well, my glucose was lower after breakfast than it was from fasting so I'm wondering if my doc is going to tell me I didn't eat enough sugary foods... I guess he'll tell me. :shrug:

@Shanlee16 - Hon, don't be concerned about the anatomy scan. Same happened to me when I went in around 19/20 weeks. She was just too small to get a really good view of all of the heart valves and such so my doc is having me go back next week at 27 weeks because it's just easier to see all those small details when the baby is bigger. :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Hoping4numbr3 when do you get the results?

@wifeybby when do you have your 3 hour test?

@BellaRosa8302 the mini be is sooo super cute! I love the idea she has a similar bag to you. What colour did you get it in? The idea of the be quick sounds great too! But like you say until you know baby’s gender you can’t really pick a colour! My search continues!!!! Also loving your names! It is so difficult picking two sets of names.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I had sweets yesterday so I know I am screwed. My fasting blood sugar was in the 90's normally it is 70-80's. I am sure I will get put on the GD diet but it might not be so terrible. I probably will hear back tomorrow.

@Mrs. JJ Some ladies on a different forum that I do not participate on mentioned that their doctors told them to eat a donut 2x to 3x a day for the 3 days before the 3 hour test to help out. I find this interesting. The truth is though that yesterday I ate like I normally been eating this pregnancy. So if my body is having a reaction to the carbs and it is dangerous to the baby I would rather know then try to avoid what I normally eat just to pass the test if that makes sense? :)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Hoping4numbr3 - I know what you mean, mostly I think it's helpful to be extra careful prior to the 1st test because it's so prone to give false positives. And if you overdo the sweets the day before it's going to throw everything off no matter the test. But the 3 hour is more accurate so fingers crossed it goes well!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So am I now in the 3rd trimester?!

How is everyone?


----------



## Shanlee16

Thank you ladies all for your words of compassion! I am keeping my spirits up and trying not to be concerned. When do all you ladies typically do your glucose test? I didn’t do mine until 28 weeks with my DD and it was initially the 3 hour. I never even knew there was a one hour.

In other news we are 24 weeks today!!! Happy V-Day to me \\:D/


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Happy V day lovely xx


----------



## Shanlee16

Well, no sooner than I posted my last post about remaining positive did I get a call from my doctor. Originally we were going to be scheduled to have a second follow up at our high risk facility but I guess after further consultation with the other doctors in the practice they decided to refer me to a pediatric cardiologist. I am now in a state of panic. She said they are not seeing babies outflow tracts in his heart. Please has anyone had anything similar or have any advice? I am catastrophising and really not okay.


----------



## Shanlee16

Shanlee16 said:


> Well, no sooner than I posted my last post about remaining positive did I get a call from my doctor. Originally we were going to be scheduled to have a second follow up at our high risk facility but I guess after further consultation with the other doctors in the practice they decided to refer me to a pediatric cardiologist. I am now in a state of panic. She said they are not seeing babies outflow tracts in his heart. Please has anyone had anything similar or have any advice? I am catastrophising and really not okay.

And to make matters worse we are on vacation in Florida until next Tuesday.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m so sorry lovely.... what a stress specially with being on holiday. From what I’ve google a lot of ladies mention the position of the baby meaning they can get the measurements or that they are tricky to find??? By the sounds of it lots of ladies are referred and all turns out ok? I’ve not had any experience like this so I can offer much on that front. Do you have a date for your next scan. Sending you hugs xxx


----------



## wifeybby

I’m sorry you’re going through that, Shan. I hope it turns out to be nothing and just a scan issue. Technology is great, but far from perfect!

Wanted to post a pic of one outfit we plan to use for E’s first photos. A family of three little owls outfit :cloud9:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

So sorry @Shanlee16 I will pray for you and baby. I hope you are having fun in FL I live in FL. :) 

I have been diagnosed with Gestational diabetes and am waiting for a call back from a diabetes nurse to get this restrictive diet plan party started :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@wifeybby I love that outfit! Perfect!

@Hoping4numbr3 whats the diet like???


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Not sure yet @Mummy2Corban I do not have my diabetes appt until Tuesday March 5th. I have looked some plans up online and it seems reasonable so far.


----------



## Shanlee16

Thanks ladies. I am just worried about the escalation in referral from the high risk center to the pediatric cardiologist. I just know deep in my heart they aren’t telling me something. I am waiting right now to hear from the specialists office, but hopefully it will be soon. I keep trying to keep my head up but I don’t feel like there will be a baby in my arms going home with me after I give birth. I am devestated.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Shanlee16 - With my last pregnancy I was referred to a specialist for my son's heart as well. The specialist practically rolled his eyes into the back of his head when he found out we were referred for a couple skipped heart beats. Said, "Well he's growing a heart, what do they expect?". Hopefully it's just a bit of growing that needs to be done or some crappy scan pics. It's good they're so thorough!! Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I just got this diaper bag and I'm in loooooove! It's half messenger and half backpack and it has a wipes pocket big enough for full size wipes. I'd previously ordered a backpack one but wasn't pleased with it so the company sent me this one free! <3

https://smile.amazon.com/Lekebaby-E...teway&sprefix=leke,aps,192&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1


----------



## Mark&Annie

Bloody anaemia still! Been doing everything to get it up, now on iron tablets, but also being tested for B12 deficiency:(


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mummy - Yes! I guess so! Congrats! I'll be joining you in 3 days :haha:

Shanlee - I have mine next Friday, March 8th, along with my follow up scan to check on my placenta. Here in the US (or at least, where I'm from) we do the 1 hour first, then if we don't pass that, we go on to do the 3 hour. I have never had to do the 3 hour personally. Fingers crossed that I don't have to this time either! Happy V-day!

Shanlee (again) - Oh gosh, hun, I'm so sorry you're going through this! I was panicking with the calcifications they supposedly found with my LO.... all I can say from that experience is try your best to stay calm until you have more information (easier said than done, I know) and STAY OFF OF DOCTOR GOOGLE! Try your best to enjoy your vacation, and take comfort in the fact that they are taking this seriously and taking any necessary precautions. And remember - they DO make mistakes all the time! The calcifications my LO supposedly had turned out to be reflections or ribs, but the high risk doctor couldn't find anything wrong! And between 3 different people scanning me, each one had a different opinion on the position of my placenta. This could very well be nothing. But take comfort that if it does turn out to be something, they are sending you to the proper person to take care of you and your LO. Sending huge hugs your way! :hugs: :hug:

Wifey - ADORABLE! :cloud9:

Awwww Hoping & Shanlee - you guys should plan a meet-up! <3 That's awesome! Of course, FL is a big state & you may still be hours from each other :haha: Nice thought though! Hoping, sorry again about the GD, but nice to see you're being positive about it :flower: 

MrsJJ - Wow! Glad everything turned out fine with your son! Great example of how they really don't always know whats going on via scan though, right?? :hugs: Cute diaper bag! Glad they took care of you when you didn't like the original one you ordered <3

UGH Mark&Annie, that stinks. I had that with both of my previous pregnancies... waiting for them to tell me the same for this one to be honest. Then the iron pills bring on the constipation.... YUCK! Misery all around. Hope you're feeling better soon! 

AFM, work has been stressful lately. Long story short, I've been giving a standardized test for the past 2 months (it just takes that long when I've got 96 students) and I'm stressing over getting it done shortly. DH is working on his master's program and has been working long & stressful hours at his job, so he's under a lot of pressure right now. And I'm just feeling "not ready" AT ALL for this baby. I want my son's big boy room set up, but DH needs to renovate, and who knows when he'll have the time for that. Until then, my son is in the nursery and all baby stuff is on hold. It really looks like we'll be setting up a dresser and the cosleeper in our bedroom for baby in the beginning.... I don't know how else this could pan out. Even after LO has arrived, DH has one more master's course to finish up over the summer, so he'll STILL be going crazy... Just frustrated. On a positive note, I have my glucose test, follow up scan to check on my placenta, and 28 week appointment on March 8th. Will be exciting to see baby again! I've never had a scan past 20 weeks with either of my other 2 children, so that will be nice! FX that placenta has moved!!! <3


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@BellaRosa8302 - Hoping that placenta has moved!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Mrs. JJ I like that bag! Specially as it ca be a shoulder bag or back pack! Awesome they sent it to you for free!

@Mark&Annie that sucks! I still feel like mine is low even though I’ve been taking spatone and trying to get extra iron in my diet. 

@BellaRosa8302 fingers crossed for that placenta! Sounds like your both crazy busy. It’s frustrating when you want to get things ready but something is stopping you. 

@Shanlee16 like the other ladies have said hopefully it’s just error but at least your being looked after. Xx


----------



## Babybump87

@Shanlee16 - so sorry you are going through this hun ! Fingers crossed all is well with baby . Try not to worry too much and be positive I’m sure baby will be fine. I agree with Bella they make mistakes hopefully they just wanna be extra careful with you because they can’t see or get the right measurements for you! 

@Hoping4numbr3 - sorry your results didn’t come back as you wanted ! Hopefully you will be able to keep it under control with the diet ! 

@BellaRosa8302 - wow that’s a lot that you have going on !! I totally don’t feel ready for baby either . We haven’t even started on moving the girls into their new room it’s needs a total revamp ! That will take a few weeks so sort out! Going to speak to DH about it later !! 

@Mark&Annie we are in the same situation ! I’ve been put on liquid iron and B12 injections ! Got to have 3 injections next week and another 3 week after then 1 a month for the foreseeable future !! Not cool I feel tired all the time !! 

We have started buying bits for baby bought a set of baby bottles with a cute boat theme on . Also got a blanket and Moses basket sheets !


----------



## Babybump87

Mrs. JJ said:


> I just got this diaper bag and I'm in loooooove! It's half messenger and half backpack and it has a wipes pocket big enough for full size wipes. I'd previously ordered a backpack one but wasn't pleased with it so the company sent me this one free! <3
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Lekebaby-Expandable-Diaper-Backpack-Messenger/dp/B06XPXNPRQ/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?crid=2OWQ9V2TKDKCR&keywords=lekebaby+diaper+backpack&qid=1551461079&s=gateway&sprefix=leke,aps,192&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1


Ooo love this !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 im feeling you on the tiredness. If I sit down I just wanna nod off! I’ve got the midwife Tuesday so she will take blood then and I guess we will see what they say! Exciting that your buying bits for baby! I keep looking at boy and girl outfits! Super cute!!!!! We just got bunk beds for our girls as it freed up so much floor space!!! Amazing!!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Babybump87 im feeling you on the tiredness. If I sit down I just wanna nod off! I’ve got the midwife Tuesday so she will take blood then and I guess we will see what they say! Exciting that your buying bits for baby! I keep looking at boy and girl outfits! Super cute!!!!! We just got bunk beds for our girls as it freed up so much floor space!!! Amazing!!!!

Hopefully your bloods will come back all ok ! Pregnancy tiredness sucks, god help us those first few days haha !! Ooo amazing !! We are getting bunk beds for our girls too ! Probably mentioned that somewhere but can’t remember haha .


----------



## Babybump87

Anyone else suffering with hip pain . I have a pregnancy pillow but my hips are still killing when in bed . Tossing and turning all night !

Arghhh I feel like throwing this pillow out the window it’s useless !

Edit . I’ve for sure developed SPD/PGP my hips and back have been sore for over a week but last night and this morning they are throbbing . Couldn’t sleep all night . I did have it with DD but not until a little later in the pregnancy . Any recommendations on a support band etc ! Last time I was just given a massive tubagrip to go over my bump by the hospital and it was so uncomfortable


----------



## Shanlee16

Thank you to all you ladies for the words of encouragement. Over the weekend I got access to my medical records and found the doctors exact writing: “All four chambers present (thank god,) lack of visualization of cardiac outflow tracts and left ventricular echogenic foci” So I am trying to remain hopeful. We have an appointment in April to do the echocardiogram and I believe they put it this far out to give him the opportunity to move around and hopefully the echogenic foci will be gone. I am trying my best to remain positive, but will feel better after having discussed all of this at my next appointment on the 11th


----------



## Babybump87

Shanlee16 said:


> Thank you to all you ladies for the words of encouragement. Over the weekend I got access to my medical records and found the doctors exact writing: “All four chambers present (thank god,) lack of visualization of cardiac outflow tracts and left ventricular echogenic foci” So I am trying to remain hopeful. We have an appointment in April to do the echocardiogram and I believe they put it this far out to give him the opportunity to move around and hopefully the echogenic foci will be gone. I am trying my best to remain positive, but will feel better after having discussed all of this at my next appointment on the 11th

I’m glad your feeling more calm and hopeful ! Hopefully baby is just lying in a awkward position ! Good luck for your next appointment


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m glad you are able to look at the notes. Hopefully by the 11th you’ll get a good clear look at baby. Got all crossed xx

@Babybump87 no I’ve no idea about support bands. I had some issues with my first but nothing to bad. Hopefully someone can recommend one and things are as uncomfortable.

How is everyone? X


----------



## julesmw

Shanlee - with my third child, I had an ultrasound that showed water around the baby's heart. They said she was in heart failure and sent me to a specialist. A week later at the specialist, their ultrasound showed no water. They had the pics side by side and it was just gone. I do think sometimes things happen as they grow and fix themselves. Hopefully it was just an inability to see the heart correctly, but if there was something off, I hope it fixes itself by your next appointment like my daughter's did. Such a hard thing to go through! :hugs:


----------



## Babybump87

Do you ladies think it’s ok for me to sleep in this position with my pregnancy pillow popped under my bump and leg? Seems to be the only comfortable position I can get into of a night otherwise I just toss and turn but obviously worried about too much pressure on bump !

Excuse the picture it’s the only one I could find to give you all a more accurate idea ! My left arm would be under my pillow not straight by my side


----------



## julesmw

Babybump - I often do a version of that - using my knee to keep myself off my belly. I find if I lay any other way I end up either on my back or with pain in my hip/thigh joints. It doesn't feel like I'm squishing my belly since I'm partway on my side.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

From what I can gather they worry about you laying on your back.... so I don’t think it’s an issue. Plus I’m guessing baby would let you know if it was unhappy.


----------



## Babybump87

julesmw said:


> Babybump - I often do a version of that - using my knee to keep myself off my belly. I find if I lay any other way I end up either on my back or with pain in my hip/thigh joints. It doesn't feel like I'm squishing my belly since I'm partway on my side.

This is exactly me !! Thanks for posting x

Thanks mummy I’ve had a look and like you posted apart from back sleeping and sleeping on the left is preferred nothing else comes up. 

I think I’ve reached the stage in my pregnancy where it’s starting to take it’s toll on me physically ! We all reach that point aye haha


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yeah my body is starting to ache. It’s my back and ribs. Sitting down I’m so uncomfortable. And the tiredness... needs to bog off!!!! Haha!!!! 

Anyone with appointments this week? I have my 28 week midwife appointment tomorrow. As if it’s already been 12 weeks since I last saw her!!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Haha I feel like I am moaning all the time now about different aches and pains ! 

I have an appointment this afternoon for my first b12 shot . 

Those 12 weeks have gone super fast! . I see my midwife next week at 27 weeks not sure why she has booked me in a week early but I will take it ha


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hehe! The getting shoes and socks on too.... how can you get out of breath by just putting shoes on:haha::haha:

Oooo goodluck with your injection! That reminds me I need to book my whooping cough jab. Hopefully I can get it the same time as my next midwife app.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Midwife went ok! Heard baby! Fundal height 28cm.... blood pressure 90/50 so a little low (she wasn’t concerned) and didn’t seem too bothered that I’m exhausted and out of breath! See her again in 6 weeks at 34 weeks x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Shanlee - Glad things seem to be looking up. I know it's hard to wait, but FX you get good news on the 11th! 

BabyBump - YESSSSSS! I'm assuming my pelvis is already widening because after being on my feet a minimal amount of time, my hips ache terribly and I feel like I'm limping/waddling everywhere! And that picture is exactly how I sleep in my pregnancy pillow, when I'm sleeping facing my right side. (On my left side, I just have the pillow between my legs and side sleep. So weird that I have different positions when I face different ways - it's like I can't flip flop them, lol!) And one arm is ALWAYS under the pillow. Then I wake up with numb fingers :wacko: But yeah, I am a reformed belly sleeper (as in, before kids that was the ONLY way I slept!).... and was told that I could sleep on my belly as long as I like, but after around 16 weeks, it will start to feel like you're sleeping on top of a basketball :haha: So that I may want to stop around then. I can't even sleep on my belly anymore, even when not pregnant. So weird! 

And YESSSS! Let's talk about how UNCOMFORTABLE this is becoming! I cant bend over my belly, I cant put my feet up, get shoes/socks on, can't see anything going on under my belly :rofl: I lost a bunch of weight before getting pregnant and have basically just gained it all back in baby... I keep telling people I feel like I put on a fat suit and I just need to TAKE IT OFF! I'm tired of carrying around the extra weight! Then my own kiddos are always wanting to climb all over me and I'm just like, 'I love you but GIVE ME SPACE!" :haha:


----------



## mkyerby16

I've been a bit MIA from this thread, but I'm still lurking! So much to keep up with! I had a few weeks where I was super emotional and down, but doing better now. Sciatica and lower back pain has been killing me though. So glad I'm not the only one who already finds it a chore to put on my socks & shoes :rofl: Had my glucose test yesterday... have to wait on results. Uterus was measuring right at 25 weeks tho (I will be 25 tomorrow) and heartbeat sounded good. Can't believe I only have one more appointment (28 week) before I start going every two weeks!


----------



## mkyerby16

Was it in here that awhile back someone mentioned they keep getting "stuck in a contraction"? I keep feeling like that. I've been having lots of lower back issues anyway, but a couple of times a week my lower back will suddenly tighten up and hurt really bad and my stomach feels tight and sometimes I feel pressure "down there". It last for 10-15 minutes and seems like there's nothing I can do to relieve it except try to breathe and eventually it just goes away.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@BellaRosa8302 i know what you mean about being a climbing frame! I sleep on my left side mainly and turning over is becoming harder.... you have to kinda wake up to move! Haha! All I keep thinking is it only gets worse!!!! Bring on flip flop weather!

@mkyerby16 havent any advice for being stuck in a contraction... sound uncomfortable. Hopefully your glucose test comes back ok. Wow you’ll go every 2 weeks. I think here after your first it’s 28 weeks, 34 weeks, 36 weeks, 38 weeks then 41 weeks. 

When are you ladies offered sweeps?? It varies so much from place to place from what I gather.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I believe we start going every 2 weeks where I am at as well. Since getting diagnosed with GD I am pretty sure I definitely have to go in every 2 weeks. Sorry about the hip pain ladies. Hope you feel better soon. I have been very busy with looking up stuff about GD now so may be quiet on here for a bit. It takes me a lot of time to plan the meals that I need to eat. I have to eat every 2-3 hours now but stay in range for carbs that are allotted. It seems like to much food and I almost felt like puking the first day practically force feeding myself to meet requirements. Fun fun!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Hoping4numbr3 i guess it’s got to be done but force feeding not fun :haha: so you have to have another test at some point or just keep the diet up until bubba arrives??


----------



## Shanlee16

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I believe we start going every 2 weeks where I am at as well. Since getting diagnosed with GD I am pretty sure I definitely have to go in every 2 weeks. Sorry about the hip pain ladies. Hope you feel better soon. I have been very busy with looking up stuff about GD now so may be quiet on here for a bit. It takes me a lot of time to plan the meals that I need to eat. I have to eat every 2-3 hours now but stay in range for carbs that are allotted. It seems like to much food and I almost felt like puking the first day practically force feeding myself to meet requirements. Fun fun!

That sounds horrible! What are the different diet requirements for GD? We have a regular prenatal visit on Monday and I imagine we will be scheduling the glucose test here as next week I will be 26 weeks.
Can’t believe time has already flown by this fast! When do our ladies start their third trimester?? Some must already be there right?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

:thumbup: I’m 3rd tri x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

mykyer - I don't remember that exact term (stuck in a contraction) but I had a day where I felt like my belly was tight (BH) ALL.DAY.LONG. I called my doctor about it and they asked about timing. I said what timing - they haven't stopped! I had to go in to get checked. But I honestly think it was mostly because I also said reduced movement - I was feeling the baby, but not as strongly as I usually do. Hang in there hun <3

Mummy - YES! Can't wait for better weather! :) I've never had a sweep done, or even offered to me. I'm in the US. Not sure if that has anything to do with it?

Hoping - Thinking of you as you navigate GD! <3 I'm on the "every 2 week" schedule here as well. Will be hitting 28 weeks this Sunday. Then I think at 36 weeks I start going every week till 40 weeks. 

Shanlee - I think someone in here said 27 weeks? In that case, I hit 3rd tri last Sunday! Crazy right?!?

AFM, I'm off to my ultrasound to check my placenta, 28 week appointment, and glucose test in a couple of hours! Hoping for some great baby spam to share :haha: I've never had a scan done past 20 weeks with my other two, so I'm definitely looking forward to seeing baby again :cloud9: In other news, I'm HUGE! I mean, when I tell people I'm due June 2nd, their eyes bug out :rofl: Nobody thinks I'll make it that long - which is fine by me! Still hoping for baby to be born and me to be home before my DD's dance recital on June 2nd! I'm not allowed to be in labor/at the hospital on that day! :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

The GD diet may be different per doctor and per your own BMI/caloric needs etc but my Diabetic nurse wants me to focus on Carbs. I have to eat 2-3 times a day and I am supposed to have 2-4 snacks. I have to do 15-30g carbs for snacks and breakfast and then 45-60g carbs for lunch and dinner. I am starting to get the hang of it already and I only had my appt on Tuesday. I had previously lost 36 lbs with diet and exercise and I wouldn't say I ate bad at all but having to get 45-60g carbs for dinner and lunch can be tricky for me at times because I usually tend to have less carbs per meals. 

@Mummy2Corban- Yes I will be diet controlled until Baby girl comes or if the numbers creep up to high they will put me on medication. So we will see how it goes :)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Talking about hip pain @Babybump87 and other ladies - I get round ligament pain or sciatica but I found that a brace helps a lot, I wear it out all the time now and I see a chiropractor which makes a huuuuge difference plus no more headaches. :thumbup:

https://smile.amazon.com/Pregnancy-...=belly+brace&qid=1552078299&s=gateway&sr=8-11

When I roll over in bed though it feels like my crotch is going to split in two! :rofl:

@Mummy2Corban - I don't think my OB will do a sweep but I can go to a private midwife if I need one. Since they're telling me I need to go into labor by my due date I might have to go for a sweep to speed things up.

Oh man, I'm getting so big too. I got my 1st "Are you sure there's just one in there" already. ](*,)

I've got a going home outfit picked out and my outfit for maternity photos and I just bought a king mattress today so there's room for baby. Still a lot to do but plenty of time. Having a lot of fun planning. <3


----------



## mkyerby16

Oooh speaking of, I'd love to see coming home outfit pics! I was just telling DH yesterday that we need to find an outfit. I'm not sure which route I want to go; since this one's a little girl I'm tempted to go overly girly, but then the practical side of me is like why bother trying to put a newborn in anything too complicated lol. My son came home in a simple blue striped pants/newborn shirt with the little snaps to the side outfit thingy... practical but was still cute


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Mrs. JJ when can you get a sweep from? Are you gonna try anything else to get things going nearer the time?

@mkyerby16 im hoping for a homebirth so I just have an outfit.... mine have all had a similar sleepsuit.... unisex saying born in.... I’ll post a picture in a bit. I’d love to see everyone’s choices too! So exciting!!!!! 

@BellaRosa8302 how did the scan go? 

@Hoping4numbr3 fingers crossed that what your doing is all you need.


----------



## Mark&Annie

B12 levels normal phew! Only a week into my iron tablets and not feeling much benefit yet but hear it is 2-4 weeks for reserves to go up.

Also feeling huge! Had a few ask when I’m due and shocked faces at the mid June answer! It is my fourth though come on give me some slack!! 

I’m rubbish at replying g to everyone but love following you all and sharing this journey with you! :Dxxx


----------



## Shanlee16

@mkyerby16 oh god I haven’t even thought about going home outfits! Is that something all you ladies have already thought of? We haven’t bought anything for baby boy or even started thinking about things for him yet. Idk when we will start doing that. What is everyone’s status on their baby items?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

This is babies first outfit! Nothing crazy but like I said before mine have all had a similar one for there first outfit. I bought this after our 20 weeks scan. I’ve a few bodysuits and cardigans but that’s it as I wanna wait until I know if baby is pink or blue!

On baby items this past few weeks I’ve managed to get a double pushchair, a crib and a bouncer. I’ve been thinking about a Moses basket seeing as the weather will be warmer so baby can sleep outside if we are rather than the bouncer. Also have a car seat but need to get the newborn bit still (I keep forgetting to ask sil if she has it) 

What about everyone else? X


----------



## Shanlee16

Mummy2Corban said:


> View attachment 1057131
> 
> This is babies first outfit! Nothing crazy but like I said before mine have all had a similar one for there first outfit. I bought this after our 20 weeks scan. I’ve a few bodysuits and cardigans but that’s it as I wanna wait until I know if baby is pink or blue!
> 
> On baby items this past few weeks I’ve managed to get a double pushchair, a crib and a bouncer. I’ve been thinking about a Moses basket seeing as the weather will be warmer so baby can sleep outside if we are rather than the bouncer. Also have a car seat but need to get the newborn bit still (I keep forgetting to ask sil if she has it)
> 
> What about everyone else? X

I feel like you are so prepared! I am waiting until after my baby shower to get anything as I don’t want double items and I expect to receive a lot of the necessities but also we have so much from my daughter seeing how she’ll only be 20 months old


----------



## mkyerby16

I've been trying not to buy a lot since we were really determined to move before she comes, and I have no room in this house for any extra stuff. Of course at this point that probably won't happen.

Since this is my 2nd I thankfully have most of the big stuff already. We're going to buy my son a new set of bedroom furniture and use his for Baby Girl/convert his toddler bed back to a crib. Besides little things like sleep sacks, blankets, pacifiers etc I really just need girl clothes. With my son all of my cousins and friends kids were boys so we got lots of hand me downs, but we haven't been so lucky this time. My sister & a family friend are going to give me a shower at the end of April so I can get all the cute girly stuff. :cloud9: Plus my mom keeps buying outfits every time she goes out :haha: It's really funny bc my husband is normally the frugal/ "do you really need to buy that?" type, but he's been so excited he actually keeps picking out things! He gave me a pack of baby hair bows with my bday present bc he said he saw them at the end of an aisle in the store and couldn't resist :laugh2: This little girl already has her Daddy wrapped around her finger and is going to be so spoiled by him. He actually had hoped for a girl with our 1st ( not that he would trade our DS for anything of course!!) We hit up a clearance rack the other day and he picked out a onesie and was like "I'm just so excited, I love her so much." I feel horrible bc for some reason I just don't feel like that yet. My DH was like how could you not you're the one feeling her inside of you. :sad1: Idk I just feel like I've had so many worries this time around between the bleeding early on and just this bad feeling like something would be wrong plus non related stresses and wanting to move so badly before she comes. I just can't even picture her actually being here. It still seems unreal for some reason. I always said I wanted girls and felt like this was a girl from the beginning and when the ultrasound tech confirmed I was so excited and cried happy tears, but soon after the appointment this weird feeling of fear hit me at the thought of having a girl and I really can't explain it.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Shanlee16 because I thought cooper was the last we got rid of everything!!!! So I’ve been looking on Facebook marketplace/ gumtree and if I’ve found a bargain we’ve gone and got it. I got a nearly new crib for £5! Like you say if you having a baby shower then you’ll get a lot of your bits and pieces then!

@mkyerby16 have you found anywhere that is suitable to move too? It’s lovely that DH is so excited! Also that your mum is picking up lots of lovely pink things for baby girl. Personally I always think it’s hard to imagine baby here and I too always try keep a little distance because I always worry about the what ifs. Until baby is in my arms I worry. You’ve a lot going on so it’s normal to feel a little strange about things. Hopefully you can get things a bit more sorted so you feel a bit better about things xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Well this baby is going to have to just slot into existing life here - we really need a bigger place but not going to happen soon. My boys share a room, my youngest and step daughter (when here) share a room. Baby will have a couple of drawers for clothes in my room, sleep in my bed, no space for anything else. Maybe a bouncer downstairs I guess. Got a sling, got boobs, that will have to do!


----------



## julesmw

Myker - I was one of the people talking about being stuck in a contraction. Last pregnancy it was triggered anytime I walked for exercise or by too much physical activity. This time it was a full bladder, so when I would wake in the early morning hours I would be in a contraction for a while. Now I get them with physical activity again as well. I didn't have these my first three pregnancies, just these last two. Last time it was considered Irritable Uterus but I haven't been to the doctor to discuss it this time so not sure if they will say the same.


----------



## julesmw

Mummy2 - I got rid of everything since my last was my last, too - ha! Friends have given me random baby items so already have a little stash going. Once I get closer I'll have to get serious about it!

Mark&Annie - I hear you on the space! We bought our house after our family was complete so it has been interesting finding room for this little surprise. I'm glad I lean towards minimalism because I only have room for the essentials.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Haha.... yes currently the baby has a draw in my bedroom and will have a crib but we co sleep so that’s why I didn’t wanna pay much for a crib. Currently my oldest has his own room, the girls share (only 18 months between them) then the little man has him own room. Baby will go in with him for a bit.... if it’s a boy then those 2 will swap and go into the eldests room. If it’s a girl then we will have to magically create another bedroom! Haha! It will all fall into place!!! Somehow!!!!


----------



## mkyerby16

Mummy2Corban said:


> @mkyerby16 have you found anywhere that is suitable to move too? It’s lovely that DH is so excited! Also that your mum is picking up lots of lovely pink things for baby girl. Personally I always think it’s hard to imagine baby here and I too always try keep a little distance because I always worry about the what ifs. Until baby is in my arms I worry. You’ve a lot going on so it’s normal to feel a little strange about things. Hopefully you can get things a bit more sorted so you feel a bit better about things xx

Unfortunately no. There hasn't been much of anything for sale on the market here. Some more houses are just starting to pop up though, which our realtor said would happen this time of year. I'm frustrated bc we have a few things to do still around our house before it's ready to put on the market and my DH keeps procrastinating and not getting them done, so even if a house does pop up we won't be ready yet. In fact a nice one just popped up yesterday, but I know it'll be gone by time we're ready. ](*,) With less than 14 weeks left I can't see us selling/moving by then. I know we'll make it work and she'll sleep in our room for the first few weeks anyway, but I literally don't even have dresser or closet space for her clothes. I think not being able to have a nursery space all set up makes it seem less real too. To add to the urgency to move, we ended up with 5 hunting dogs that we can't keep at our current house bc of laws about the amount of land to have a "kennel" so we're having to keep them at our club 40 minutes away which is stressful not being able to have them at our house and going back & forth constantly to carr for them, so regardless we have to move asap.


----------



## Shanlee16

I


mkyerby16 said:


> I've been trying not to buy a lot since we were really determined to move before she comes, and I have no room in this house for any extra stuff. Of course at this point that probably won't happen.
> 
> Since this is my 2nd I thankfully have most of the big stuff already. We're going to buy my son a new set of bedroom furniture and use his for Baby Girl/convert his toddler bed back to a crib. Besides little things like sleep sacks, blankets, pacifiers etc I really just need girl clothes. With my son all of my cousins and friends kids were boys so we got lots of hand me downs, but we haven't been so lucky this time. My sister & a family friend are going to give me a shower at the end of April so I can get all the cute girly stuff. :cloud9: Plus my mom keeps buying outfits every time she goes out :haha: It's really funny bc my husband is normally the frugal/ "do you really need to buy that?" type, but he's been so excited he actually keeps picking out things! He gave me a pack of baby hair bows with my bday present bc he said he saw them at the end of an aisle in the store and couldn't resist :laugh2: This little girl already has her Daddy wrapped around her finger and is going to be so spoiled by him. He actually had hoped for a girl with our 1st ( not that he would trade our DS for anything of course!!) We hit up a clearance rack the other day and he picked out a onesie and was like "I'm just so excited, I love her so much." I feel horrible bc for some reason I just don't feel like that yet. My DH was like how could you not you're the one feeling her inside of you. :sad1: Idk I just feel like I've had so many worries this time around between the bleeding early on and just this bad feeling like something would be wrong plus non related stresses and wanting to move so badly before she comes. I just can't even picture her actually being here. It still seems unreal for some reason. I always said I wanted girls and felt like this was a girl from the beginning and when the ultrasound tech confirmed I was so excited and cried happy tears, but soon after the appointment this weird feeling of fear hit me at the thought of having a girl and I really can't explain it.

 I just want you to know you’re not alone. I felt this Abby was a boy from the beginning but when we found out I was gonna excited and then soon after I’ve had fears. Adding that with the struggles seeing his heart and the different things we’ve been going thru I definitely don’t feel as attached to him. But I also didn’t feel overly attached to my daughter when I was pregnant. I think sometimes it just depends on the woman. I love my daughter now more than life itself and couldn’t imagine life without her so I think it may just be a not seen -not emotionally attached kind of deal. At least it is for me. So try not to feel too alone.


----------



## mkyerby16

Shanlee16 said:


> I
> 
> I just want you to know you’re not alone. I felt this Abby was a boy from the beginning but when we found out I was gonna excited and then soon after I’ve had fears. Adding that with the struggles seeing his heart and the different things we’ve been going thru I definitely don’t feel as attached to him. But I also didn’t feel overly attached to my daughter when I was pregnant. I think sometimes it just depends on the woman. I love my daughter now more than life itself and couldn’t imagine life without her so I think it may just be a not seen -not emotionally attached kind of deal. At least it is for me. So try not to feel too alone.

Thank you for that! <3


----------



## Babybump87

Ooo so much to catch up on !!

My hip pain seems to be a bit better since I invested in more firmer pillows ! Thankfully ! 

Good luck on your GD diet hoping that must be so hard ! Good luck to other ladies waiting on test results too ! 

Cute outfit mummy . We have a outfit too for baby coming home ! Will post a pic later ! 

Baby is coming in with me and DH for the first few months then hopefully into his own room . I am in no rush to sort a nursery out for this reason . The girls will be sharing a room ! 

We just need to buy clothes! Picked up a few plain white bodysuits the other day nothing too interesting ! Another B12 injection for me today and then the midwife on Wednesday ! Everyone keeps telling me how small I am for nearly 27 weeks making me kinda nervous but we will see how the bump is measuring on Wednesday ! 

Is anyone else still waiting on that big kick ? I’ve been feeling stronger movements and can see baby moving when watching my stomach but Ive only felt one big kick which was last week?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

hope your injection goes ok today. Everyone loves to comment on how big or small bump is don’t they! My bumps have always gotten smaller. This one measured 28cm last week so on my graph/chart I plotted near the 91st centile. I’m sure all is fine. I had a few big big kicks last night... I see baby move lots but definitely a big strong lot last night xx


----------



## emzeebob

Advice please ladies especially if I'm like me.and have midwife,

Wisdom tooth pain would rather give birth its horrid, dentist said paracetamol and can have a day of ibrufen to help with the pain and anti biotics all they can do. I had a dose of ibrufen at 4am cos couldn't sleep and another at 12 lunch time. Baby has started have patterns of movemnwt for about 3 weeks, he hasn't moved since.last night, tried orange juice, ice cream and lying down. Even.had my 1 coffee in aloud and nothing, started to panic this evening so rang maternity assessment who told me off for having ibrufen, then said they weren't concerned but as my.own midwife works Wednesday only here s the number for the community midwife who are 24/7. Been ringing for 2 hours and no answer, I know they do home.births etc but I never really with community midwives before do they close or are they 24 hours. Rang mau back and they won't see.me as I'm.not.28 weeks yet. 

I don't know what to do


----------



## Babybump87

emzeebob said:


> Advice please ladies especially if I'm like me.and have midwife,
> 
> Wisdom tooth pain would rather give birth its horrid, dentist said paracetamol and can have a day of ibrufen to help with the pain and anti biotics all they can do. I had a dose of ibrufen at 4am cos couldn't sleep and another at 12 lunch time. Baby has started have patterns of movemnwt for about 3 weeks, he hasn't moved since.last night, tried orange juice, ice cream and lying down. Even.had my 1 coffee in aloud and nothing, started to panic this evening so rang maternity assessment who told me off for having ibrufen, then said they weren't concerned but as my.own midwife works Wednesday only here s the number for the community midwife who are 24/7. Been ringing for 2 hours and no answer, I know they do home.births etc but I never really with community midwives before do they close or are they 24 hours. Rang mau back and they won't see.me as I'm.not.28 weeks yet.
> 
> I don't know what to do

Hope your ok hun. My community midwives are based in my local maternity hospital . According to my notes it’s a 24/7 number . If you cannot get through I would be going to the hospital just to get checked over ! Hope all is well !


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> hope your injection goes ok today. Everyone loves to comment on how big or small bump is don’t they! My bumps have always gotten smaller. This one measured 28cm last week so on my graph/chart I plotted near the 91st centile. I’m sure all is fine. I had a few big big kicks last night... I see baby move lots but definitely a big strong lot last night xx

Injection went ok thanks hurts though ha ! Another one on Wednesday when I see the midwife . Sick of these already and I’ve got 4 more to go ! Peoples comments are so annoying ! I’ve actually had really strong movements tonight and a few lumps and bumps on my tummy ! I know it’s just my mind playing tricks and making me worry !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

If I can’t reach my midwife at the drs surgery (she only does one day a week too) then we call medicom (community midwives) if they can’t get hold of my midwife I can speak to another or they will call back. Have you had any luck with getting hold of them? Maybe try maternity assessment again? Might have had a change of shift and you may speak to someone else?!


----------



## emzeebob

Still no lick getting through rang maternity assessment again amd they still wont see me as im not 28 weeks and seeing as I have an app tomoro with my own midwife they said I'll be fine to wait till then. It's at 9 am, think I felt him move once this morning but still nothing like what's he's normally,


----------



## julesmw

Ugh - I can't imagine them not checking on you and baby. Makes no sense.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh so frustrating! It’s terrible you can’t even get through to your midwife! Even if it’s just to offer some kind of reassurance! Have you felt baby boy much as the day has gone on? Maybe his pattern has just changed?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

MrsJJ - Thanks for the tip! I put the belly band thing you posted in my amazon cart! More and more lately, I end the day feeling like my pelvis is going to split in two! And yes, I've def got the twin question more than once :cry:

Mkyerby - YES on the going home outfits! Def don't make it too complicated! When I had my first (DD) I got her this really cute onesie/bodysuit with matching pants, hoodie, and hat. HOLY COW it was hard to get her into it! So, when I had my DS, I got a one piece snap-up outfit and a hat - DONE! Hard enough to get him into that! Will def be choosing another cute one-piece outfit this time around! Still debating on whether to wash & use hand-me-downs from my DD & DS (since we're team yellow I'd bring a couple for either gender) or whether to buy new... but if I buy new I have to deal with returning the gender that it is not or go gender neutral. :shrug: Haven't decided. I'm not a huge fan of gender neutral.... but at least for a girl I can always add a bow :haha:

Mummy - Thanks for asking! The scan went well! My placenta moved as they expected it would :happydance: Unfortunately though, I didn't pass my glucose test :cry: On to the 3 hour one.... any advice from anyone who has been through it?? I have to go do it on Saturday... <3

Mark&Annie - Hope you start feeling better soon! I was told I am slightly anemic and that I need to start iron too. Not looking forward to the constipation :haha: but hopefully we'll both start feeling better soon <3

Shanlee - :rofl: I haven't gotten or done ANYTHING for baby. I'm working on a registry (not that I expect anyone to buy off of it - it's our 3rd child!) but at least I can get a discount on completion when the time comes. Not much is on it to be honest - diapers, a new sound machine (which would honestly go to my DS and the sound machine I already have in the nursery would stay there), a pop-up playpen type thing, and I found this cool night-light thing that I heard is great for nursing moms in the middle of the night - if I recall, I believe it lacks blue light so it is supposed to make it so you're able to sleep better while it's on. That way, I can see to latch baby, and DH can hopefully continue to sleep, as he'll be working and I'll be home for a bit. Not to mention I always hated turning on the bright light in order to nurse a newborn in the middle of the night.... but I know I need to pay attention to my latch early on to prevent soreness. Anyway, that's about it really... and like I said, nothing has actually been purchased off of it! :haha:

Awwww Mummy, I love that outfit! Adorable! You know what, I've been curious about temperature though. Like, that outfit is long sleeve and has the footies... what if it's super hot out by the time we give birth? IDK. I recall that I had a long sleeve footie outfit for DS and it was abnormally warm that day - in the 80s!!! And poor little guy had to just sweat it out because I had nothing else for him :haha:

mkyerby - You'll get excited again once she's here and you see that all is well. No worries <3 Glad that your DH is getting excited! I wish mine would be a bit more like that :haha: I know he's excited to have a 3rd, but he doesn't often talk about it other than saying stuff like, "Wow, soon we'll have another little one" every so often. :) I also feel a bit disconnected from this one, but I think that may be due to team yellow.... so many fun things about having a surprise, but also a bit of disconnection not knowing who is in my belly :wacko:

Mark&Annie - I'm in the same boat. DS's new room will def not be ready by the time baby comes, so as much as I'm not happy about it, DS will still be in the nursery. We will probably pull DS's new dresser into our room and put baby's clothes in there for now. I know I'll set up a makeshift changing table in my room and we'll have the co-sleeper set up, so yeah, baby will be shacking up with us for a bit in the beginning for sure!

Jules - so interesting you talk about that... Everytime I get an ultrasound done, they say my uterus is conracting & they have to wait for it to go down to get a measurement. I feel like my belly is CONSTANTLY hard too! And usually when I'm up and walking around as opposed to sitting down. No real exercise here to speak of other than walking :haha: And I can never tell when one ends and the next begins :shrug: IDK what to think....

BabyBump - Oh gosh, people & pregnancies come in all shapes & sizes! I'm sure your size is fine <3 As for big kicks YES - all the time! Yesterday I swear baby was having seizures! My entire tummy was rolling in waves! It was crazy! I looked it up and apparently that's normal - they described it as baby splashing in the amniotic fluid :haha: Thank goodness because I was worried for a bit! Maybe the placement of your placenta is preventing you from feeling the big kicks?? 

Emzeebob - Can you just go to the ER?? I had reduced fetal movement and they ordered me straight to the hospital (but I'm in the US). Can they refuse to see you if you go to the ER?? I'd say just go, screw what they're telling you over the phone! Hope you and baby are okay! :hugs:

AFM.... as I said above, scan went well, but I didn't pass the glucose test so I need to do the 3 hour test on Saturday. I'm slightly anemic so I need to start iron. Just a little nervous about the possibility of having GD. I read that people with GD get induced around 38 weeks? Anyone have any advice or knowledge to share about that?


----------



## Babybump87

emzeebob said:


> Still no lick getting through rang maternity assessment again amd they still wont see me as im not 28 weeks and seeing as I have an app tomoro with my own midwife they said I'll be fine to wait till then. It's at 9 am, think I felt him move once this morning but still nothing like what's he's normally,

Wow that’s bad that they went even see you !! Would they see you in the early pregnancy unit? I would be having words with your midwife about the lack of support you’ve received the last few days, hopefully she will be more reassuring and helpful !


----------



## Babybump87

@BellaRosa8302 - wow that’s crazy haha glad baby is really active for you !! I’ve felt loads of stronger moments especially since I posted but still no big kick it’s more a feeling of baby just rolling around in there ! Last scan at 20 weeks showed my placenta was posterior . 

Glad your scan went well ! Sorry you failed your GD test . I don’t think I’ve ever been tested for GD in any pregnancy , what makes them test for it, certain risk factors ?!

Midwife tomorrow - looking forward to hearing baby’s heartbeat !


----------



## wifeybby

Emzee - I’m sorry the ob/mw isn’t more supportive. What torture :hugs: hope all is well <3

Shan, did you have another appt? I feel like one was on the 11th or so? Maybe I have you mixed up with someone else lol

I failed my one hour glucose test but passed the 3 hour, thank god. Can’t wait til baby girl is here! We’ve bought a lot to prepare, just need some little things still but we’re basically ready. Come on, baby!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

BabyBump - Thanks! It’s standard in the US (to my knowledge) to do the 1 hr screen at 28 weeks. I’ve had it done with all 3 of my pregnancies. This is the first time I haven’t passed though. 

Wifey - thanks for the input! Glad you passed yours! 

Emzee - any news??


----------



## Babybump87

@BellaRosa8302 - ohhh I see . I think here in the UK is based on risk factor!

@emzeebob - hope you and baby are well !

Midwife went well , baby was moving around like crazy , HB was strong 146bpm. Measuring 28 weeks ! ( I’m 27 tomorrow !) both DDs measured bang on each week! I may be heading for a bigger baby ha . I must be carrying a lot different this time as I do feel smaller but then again it’s all front and not round! Baby was breach but then moved to transverse! Doesn’t mean anything at this stage ! She did mention my platlets are being 257,000. Not sure what that means . Assume it’s something to do with the iron B12 issues !

Next appointment is 1 May when I will be 34 weeks !


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Babybump - OMG! 38 weeks!!!! Wow! Is that the size of the baby or your fundal height?? I'm surprised they're not seeing you again until May 1st based on size alone!!!! Here in US, we're down to appointments every 2 weeks regardless (28 weeks till 36 weeks) then at 36 weeks, we start weekly appointments until delivery. Feels crazy that the end is in sight! I was told at my last appointment that baby was breach.... but that they should flip head down by 32 weeks or so and not to worry. 

Anyone else starting to get really nervous about labor? I'm determined to go natural/no pain meds again, but I'm so scared of the pain. It's intense, to say the least....


----------



## wifeybby

As a first time mom, I’m definitely intimidated by labor! Looking into classes and options. My next appt is the 25th, hoping my new OB has good recommendations!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

38 weeks!!!! Wow! With my first I measured 2-3 cm bigger than my weeks but he was my smallest.

Isn’t it crazy how different care is! We go every 2 weeks from 34 weeks. Then get seen at 41 and 42 weeks if we get that far.

I do think about labour on occasion!!! Haha! Each time I’ve been more worried about labour.... to the point with the last I dreaded any twinge that labour could be starting!!!! I’ve no idea why though as I know I can do it and I can do it without pain relief so I’m unsure of the factor that scares me?! Maybe the unpredictability of it all???? I’m trying not to think to much of it and when I do keep it as positive as I can. Hopefully a homebirth and my last beautiful baby at the end of it. 

Have any of you thought about your delivery plan as yet?? Or put anything g down in your notes?!

@emzeebob any news lovely?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

This baby was head down last week but I feel like it hangs out on my back a bit as my bump quite often doesn’t have the hard lumps of baby but more hands and feet.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

wifey - I took a class and a hospital tour before having my first. I definitely think it helped! One of the best things about it (IMO) was learning about the interventions that could happen with birth. For example, there's this monitor that they could attach to baby's head if need be... I had never seen nor heard about it. Just had a bunch of little things that are good to know. Plus actually seeing the rooms, the nursery, having opportunities to ask questions - it all helped. I hope your OB can help you find a good one! Def look into what your own hospital offers, too :flower:

Mummy - I know everything will be okay in the end (well, I hope!) that's not really my worry.... I'm more remembering how painful it was and dreading going through that part of it, yet looking forward to the moment it's over and baby is placed on my chest. I remember that moment with my first two, clear as day! Those are definitely moments I'll never forget and I can't wait to experience THAT part again! It's getting there that is nerve wracking! My mantra with my son was "I don't want to do this again!" :haha: With my daughter it was "I want an epidural!" I never got one.... got to the hospital too late! And since I was able to do it with her, I went without for my son too.... plus, I hear horror stories of epidurals that have caused back pain or headaches for years afterward. I already have a bad back - I don't need added pain. Still not looking forward to the labor pain though! I can be such a baby! Up until I actually birthed my own children without pain meds, my sister used to tease me about "who was going to birth your babies because YOU certainly can't deal with the pain!" :haha: Showed her :winkwink: <3


----------



## mkyerby16

My OB thought baby was head down at my last appt, although sometimes she feels like she's transverse. It really doesn't matter since I already know I'm having a c-section, which is kind of weird. In a way it gives me less to worry about. 

My biggest piece of advice to 1st time Mommas is to be prepared to go with the flow and have no real "plan". It's definitely good to educate yourself, take a tour or class if offered and have an idea of how you think you might want things to go, but when it comes down to it labor is so unpredictable and it's better to just go with it vs being upset and stressing over trying to stick to your "plan".


----------



## BellaRosa8302

mkyerby - Totally agree - 100%! With my first, I was wanting to go natural/pain med free, but open to epidural if it was too much for me. But when it came down to it, I didn't have time for an epidural by the time I got the "okay" from my midwife to go to the hospital. Anything can happen- just go with it & plan on flexibility <3


----------



## Mummy2Corban

yes I also agree on that one. I’ve always had a loose plan on what I want. Like I want DH to be the one to tell me the sex of the baby. Ideally no pain relief..... etc. With my first I thought I’d have this dream waterbirth (read lots of lovely positive waterbirth stories) when I went into labour and they suggested a bath to help with the pain I couldn’t think of anything worse! Hehe!!! Currently I want a homebirth... if DH can deliver the baby then great (he delivered our 4th)and he tells me the sex then I’m happy x


----------



## Babybump87

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Babybump - OMG! 38 weeks!!!! Wow! Is that the size of the baby or your fundal height?? I'm surprised they're not seeing you again until May 1st based on size alone!!!! Here in US, we're down to appointments every 2 weeks regardless (28 weeks till 36 weeks) then at 36 weeks, we start weekly appointments until delivery. Feels crazy that the end is in sight! I was told at my last appointment that baby was breach.... but that they should flip head down by 32 weeks or so and not to worry.
> 
> Anyone else starting to get really nervous about labor? I'm determined to go natural/no pain meds again, but I'm so scared of the pain. It's intense, to say the least....


Omg !! Just realised my typo 38 weeks hahaha I meant to put 28 weeks !!! Jeesh I would have died if she measured me at 38 weeks ... best go and edit my original post sorry !!


----------



## mkyerby16

Babybump87 said:


> Omg !! Just realised my typo 38 weeks hahaha I meant to put 28 weeks !!! Jeesh I would have died if she measured me at 38 weeks ... best go and edit my original post sorry !!

:rofl: you had us all like what?! That's hilarious. Still a big baby, but much more reasonable lol!


----------



## Babybump87

mkyerby16 said:


> :rofl: you had us all like what?! That's hilarious. Still a big baby, but much more reasonable lol!

Reading your post I thinking wait what then realised hahaha! I’m hoping it’s extra fluid and not baby! 

I hate the U.K. system after having a first baby . Your just sorta left weeks without seeing anyone! Like I said I go at 34 weeks next ! 7 weeks without seeing anyone . Then it’s another 4 week wait until 38 weeks then 40 , 41 then 42 . Although the NHS website says 36 weeks for all mums ( must check this in my notes) ! 

I’m thinking ahead to labour now too ! The pain relief ! Third tri for me already tomorrow. Really hoping baby comes a few days early !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’ll see my midwife at 36 weeks so she can hopefully visit me at home and fill out a homebirth forms. Surely they won’t let you go 4 weeks at the end??? 

38 weeks!!! Giant baby!! Hehe x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m still searching for a change bag!!!! I’m just not finding the one!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Babybump :rofl: Okay, glad for you that you're not measuring 10+ weeks ahead! :haha: I'm also hoping to go early! Couple of weeks would be good - just enough so I can get to my daughter's dance recital on my due date :dohh:I'd really be SO upset if I missed it! I spend two days every week at dance with her! I really want to be there for the recital! 

Mummy - Have you looked at Jujube? I have a BRB in the Newport print that I'm in love with! I probably already shared that :haha: but I love my bag! Wish I tried Jujube sooner! Just got my bag last summer! <3


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m due the 29th May and my DDs birthday is 25th so I’d actually prefer to be late. Plus if I’m late it mean DH gets to do a few of the school activities that are in June. I’ve always been late so would be super surprised if I was early!!!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

I’m a big believer in fear playing a big part in holding up labour, making your body hold on rather than letting go and opening up as it should. I think movement in labour is key, letting the baby work it’s way down slowly. I’ve always had great birth practitioners who’ve guided me to feel confident in my bodies ability. Read, but don’t avoid the scare stories. Ina May Gaskin, Grantly Dick-Read wonderful books on this.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Totally agree in the movement. My first I was restricted but the others I was free to move, walk, sway.... which I feel was so much better than my first x


----------



## Shanlee16

I’ve been thinking a lot about labor too, but I’m not as intimidated as I was with my first. It happens and I try to keep the mindset that letting everything happen naturally is the best way. I am not opposed to pain meds, but also not opposed to natural labor. I really would like to vaginally deliver and whatever I can do to make that happen I will do. I do know that I have to be on a fetal monitor the entire time due to my heightened risk for uterine rupture. I wonder if I can walk with those. 

In other news we had our appointment on the 11th and it was pretty uneventful. We discussed further about our appointment with the pediatric cardiologist and really got no new information. Which is frustrating. They don’t seem concerned but didn’t do much to reassure my fears. In good news everything else was good. Baby is measuring right to the day and his heartbeat is strong. So I guess it’s just a waiting game now. April 23rd is our cardiology appointment. It’s going to be a long 6 weeks.


----------



## Babybump87

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Babybump :rofl: Okay, glad for you that you're not measuring 10+ weeks ahead! :haha: I'm also hoping to go early! Couple of weeks would be good - just enough so I can get to my daughter's dance recital on my due date :dohh:I'd really be SO upset if I missed it! I spend two days every week at dance with her! I really want to be there for the recital!
> 
> Mummy - Have you looked at Jujube? I have a BRB in the Newport print that I'm in love with! I probably already shared that :haha: but I love my bag! Wish I tried Jujube sooner! Just got my bag last summer! <3

Haha !! Aww I hope baby arrives early for you too !! Such an important event too !!


----------



## Babybump87

Shanlee16 said:


> I’ve been thinking a lot about labor too, but I’m not as intimidated as I was with my first. It happens and I try to keep the mindset that letting everything happen naturally is the best way. I am not opposed to pain meds, but also not opposed to natural labor. I really would like to vaginally deliver and whatever I can do to make that happen I will do. I do know that I have to be on a fetal monitor the entire time due to my heightened risk for uterine rupture. I wonder if I can walk with those.
> 
> In other news we had our appointment on the 11th and it was pretty uneventful. We discussed further about our appointment with the pediatric cardiologist and really got no new information. Which is frustrating. They don’t seem concerned but didn’t do much to reassure my fears. In good news everything else was good. Baby is measuring right to the day and his heartbeat is strong. So I guess it’s just a waiting game now. April 23rd is our cardiology appointment. It’s going to be a long 6 weeks.

How frustrating for you ! I’m glad everything else was good with baby ! Hope the next few weeks go quick for you !


----------



## Babybump87

So I’ve been looking at my scan pics and noticed 12.9cm on the top of baby’s pic . The girls scan pics have different measurements . Is this how long baby is ? Reading conflicting things some say baby other screen size ?!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mark&Annie - Maybe my body doesn't understand fear then :haha: I'm def afraid, but my first labor was 5 hours and would have gone faster had I not been squeezing my legs together when I felt the urge to push in an effort to have time for an epidural. I had been told I had to get an entire bag of IV fluid into me before they'd give me one and since I was so scared to push unmedicated, I just squeezed my knees together for a while... before I finally admitted to the midwife what I was doing - she didn't believe me but checked me & I was at a 10 (PSA - DO NOT DO THIS. I didn't know at the time how dangerous it is for the baby. :dohh: Besides - pushing ended up being a relief!) Oh, & my son's labor was 52 minutes... so yeah, in my case fear didn't keep me in a longer labor! :haha: I'm actually hoping to try and NOT push at all this time around... I've read letting baby labor down without pushing will help keep you from tearing. Although as I recall, my body was involuntarily pushing so.... who knows. 

Shanlee - I think I missed your post?? Maybe baby brain? Glad your appointment was uneventful, but frustrating that you didn't get answers. End of April is an awful long time to wait... at least they didn't have bad news? Sending huge hugs your way :hugs: :hug: 

Babybump - Not sure?? Sorry! Let us know if you figure it out! :flower:


----------



## julesmw

Has anyone heard from Emzee? Hoping everything is okay.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@BellaRosa8302 52 minutes is impressive!!!! I feel like with the girls my body done most of the pushing. My last he took forever to descend as he was never engaged. 

@Babybump87 ive no idea what that measurement is???

@Shanlee16 I’m sorry you gotta wait for another scan. Hopefully they will put your mind at rest then.

@emzeebob all ok???


----------



## wifeybby

Hoping to hear from emzee, too. We’re thinking of you, hun! :hugs:

Thank god it’s the weekend, that’s all I can say. I’ve been a total bitch at work this week lol hello hormones!

29 weeks today! Oh so can’t wait until she’s here. Decided more on a shower, MIL is going to host it at my house as we just bought it, moved in and are settled. It’ll be a nice way to show the house and enjoy the baby coming together. Need to get going on the playroom and nursery to show. Really looking forward to it! And I was so against a shower at first, just did not want one. Now that it’s getting closer, I’ll take all the love and gifts for her I can get lol

Hope everyone has a nice weekend with lots of R&R - or busy nesting, whichever you prefer ;)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@wifeybby youll have to share some pictures of her room when your done! Exciting!!!! Happy 29 weeks! I can’t believe we will nearly be in the 30 weeks.... the last stretch! Eek xx


----------



## Babybump87

Not a clue about the measurements on the scan still !

@wifeybby - enjoy all the attention you get at your shower ! Sounds fun ! Enjoy decorating the nursery !

@emzeebob hoping you and baby are ok lovely.

Anyone else been getting period like cramps ? I’ve had them pretty much since Friday evening with a few BH contractions. Baby seems really low as when he’s moving I feel like he’s swiping my lady bits from inside lol. Crazy !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

No BH for me that I’m aware of?! But I know the feeling of baby being low. May sound weird but it felt like baby was in my bum earlier!! Haha!


----------



## Babybump87

Oo ive been getting quite a few lately . I must remember to drink more water during the day! 

Haha that’s super low haha ! I can actually feel baby’s head, when he’s breach . If I push on it gently I feel pressure down in my pelvic area ! It’s so crazy what our bodies are doing right now! 

I’m getting super impatient to meet him now !! 28 weeks on Thursday !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

This baby is just here, there and everywhere! I know what you mean... I try not think about it too much so time doesn’t drag but the more bits and piece we are getting sorted the more exciting it is.

Is everyone settled on a name or names yet?!


----------



## wifeybby

No BH here either, but sometimes she does feel very low. Sometimes when I get up to walk I feel what I think is like a cervix pressure - I joked with DH this weekend that if he made me get up to get a drink, I would give birth :haha: threatening him with that has been so funny! Hopefully she’s still weeks away from that. I can tell she’s still sidelying though, I feel her on both of my sides.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I've had a ton of BH throughout this pregnancy... not usually with cramping though. My belly just gets SUPER hard.

Emzeebob - Also concerned about you. Hoping you & baby are okay :hugs:

I also need to get better about drinking water! I feel like I'm constantly dehydrated!

YES Baby is EVERYWHERE - tons of kicking, stretching, rolls, etc. It's crazy!

Sooooo I had my 3 hour glucose test on Saturday. Honestly, it was kind of miserable. My heart was racing I was nauseous, and after the 3rd blood draw I thought I might pass out. Fast forward to today, just got a call from my doctor, and I have GD. :cry: Just made an appointment with the endocrinologist, which is for Thursday afternoon.

Anyone else with GD meet with an endocrinologist? Any helpful hints/what to expect? Thanks ladies <3


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@emzeebob Hope everything is just fine!!


----------



## Shanlee16

I’ve also been having tons of BH with this pregnancy! Sometimes cramps, sometimes not. I joke with DH all the time that this baby is coming whenever I want him to get me something. But then he gets so excited and I have to remind him that I’m only joking and we have 3 months to go still. It’s so sweet how excited he gets. 

Bella- I’m sorry you were diagnosed with GD. I honestly don’t know anything about it but I have my 1- hour test on the 1st. Did you have any symptoms or was the only indication the blood test?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Shanlee - best of luck to you! Idk if any of this is related, but I’ve felt like my heart has been racing every morning and then periodically thereafter.... after drinking the glucose for the one hour, my heart was racing. And during the 3 hour my heart was racing, I was nauseous, and after the 3rd blood draw I thought I was going to pass out. But like I said.... not sure if that’s all related or not. :shrug: 

Also, interestingly, when my son was born at just under 9 lbs at 2.5 weeks early, they asked me repeatedly if I had GD and I had passed the one hour, so I didn’t... but they kept testing his blood sugar every hour & couldn’t understand why he was so big. I wonder if I got a false negative or something & did have it last time around?? Idk.


----------



## Shanlee16

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Shanlee - best of luck to you! Idk if any of this is related, but I’ve felt like my heart has been racing every morning and then periodically thereafter.... after drinking the glucose for the one hour, my heart was racing. And during the 3 hour my heart was racing, I was nauseous, and after the 3rd blood draw I thought I was going to pass out. But like I said.... not sure if that’s all related or not. :shrug:
> 
> Also, interestingly, when my son was born at just under 9 lbs at 2.5 weeks early, they asked me repeatedly if I had GD and I had passed the one hour, so I didn’t... but they kept testing his blood sugar every hour & couldn’t understand why he was so big. I wonder if I got a false negative or something & did have it last time around?? Idk.

That’s very interesting. I had an almost 9 pounder but they weren’t questioning GD. Maybe because she was 5 days late haha. I’m just so curious and anxious about it as it gets closer. I guess mainly because of how thirsty I get and how much sugar I eat! I would hate for them to tell me I had to change my diet and cut down on sugar haha


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’ve no experience with the whole GD thang so I’m no help!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Shanlee, I think you're good... Jacob being that big for a 37.5 weeker was the issue. But he was fine, thankfully. It just makes me question whether I had it last time around and didn't even know it. I know... I'm not looking forward to this diet. I wish I knew my numbers/how bad it really is. I guess I'll find out everything on Thursday. 

Mummy - Thanks anyway :flower:

Soooo on another note, we're revisiting our girl names :wacko: Nothing seems perfect. And after looking up the most popular girls' names of 2019 and discovering our two top names are #1 and #3 on the list, we're a bit disheartened. I honestly don't even know if we should stress about this to be honest. I mean, if it's a boy we're all set. I left the middle name up to my husband (Lucas James vs Lucas Alexander) because James is my husband's first name. DH wants Lucas Alexander, so I guess that's what we're going with for a boy. Girl names were/are Ava Rose or Emma Rose. Just don't know.... :sigh: Anyone else having similar issues??


----------



## wifeybby

What do you think of reversing the name, bella? I know it might not seem right after having those names in mind as is - but I think Rose is a beautiful name!

Rose Ava
Rose Emma

Rose Emily
Rose Emersyn

Rose Eva - mix it all up!
Eva Rose

Just an idea ;) I’ve been second guessing our baby’s middle name. But I love it so much! It’s hard to commit to anything else once you have something in mind.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@BellaRosa8302 my sister is an Emma so I love that but also agree with wifey that Rose is just beautiful too! I think picking names is tricky!!!! I think so far for a girl Cora or Thea still no closer to a middle name. And our only boys name is Huxley and currently no middle name! Argh! Would like to have a first and second name ready to rock and roll!!!!!


----------



## julesmw

We are having a girl and haven't picked a name yet. It's so hard.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@julesmw do you have any in the running?


----------



## Shanlee16

We are set with William (Liam) Thomas and really happy with that! We already refer to baby as Liam and love it so much. But it is my father and his father’s name so it’s meaningful. If it was a girl it would have been Chloe but I wasn’t 100% on that.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Shanlee16 william is a lovely name and shortened to Liam is lovely specially with the meaning it has to you.


----------



## Babybump87

DD1s middle name is Rose ! Beautiful ! 
It’s so hard picking a name ! 

We are 100% having James Thomas for our boy! Everyone already refers to him as that !


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks ladies! Wifey, I'll run it by DH. I don't think he was crazy about Rose to begin with, but it has meaning for me because it's a play on my maiden name, so he is humoring me by going along with it as a middle name. I had Rosalie on our original name list and he vetoed it... but maybe Rose? Will keep you all posted! YES! name choosing is CERTAINLY difficult!!!! <3 <3 <3 

How is everyone?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

James Thomas is super cute too!! 

30 weeks for me today!!! We have a sickness bug at the mo.... so I’m trying to clean and keep it at bay but 3 have now had it... just me, DH and DD to get it! Argh!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Being team yellow and needing 2 options!!! It’s crazy!!!!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mummy - Noooooooo! Ugh! Have you tried grape juice?? Supposedly it keeps you from getting it. (But obv don't try it if you already have symptoms... def don't want to be cleaning puked-up grape juice!!!) And yessssssssss def one of the downsides of team yellow! :cry:


----------



## julesmw

Mummy - the only two we have on the maybe list are Emma and Olivia. They were on the list with our last girl, too. If we can't come up with any more, we will probably choose one of those two. I hope we come up with more options. I don't want to feel like we settled for a name.


----------



## julesmw

I failed my one hour glucose test. I had it done on Tuesday morning and hadn't eaten any food since Sunday night, just drank liquids, mostly tea. I wonder if that affected it at all. I have never failed the one hour test before. So now I have to do the three hour test. Blah.


----------



## Shanlee16

For anyone contemplating Emma, have you considered Ella? That’s my daughters name and loved Emma but didn’t want such a popular one so when I found Ella I was so happy! 

Everything is going really well here. I am 27 weeks today. Really trying to take control of my diet. I have been gaining weight like crazy and although I’m still relatively thin my belly is very big. I don’t want more stretch marks and I also don’t want the task of losing it all again haha! 

In other news DH and I have decided as soon as our baby boy is here we are going to start trying again ASAP. I would really like 3 under 3 and also to get my tubes tied and be DONE. I love being pregnant but at the same time I’m ready to be a woman again independent of an incubation system for my little tiny humans. Has anyone else made any decisions on having more/being done?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jules, that's a long time to go without eating!!! It may have affected your test, I'm not sure... did you ask?? Good luck with the 3 hour. I took it with two other ladies... they felt fine but I felt awful. But then again, I have GD, sooooo that's probably why I felt awful :haha: Those are cute! You probably read above that Emma is on our short list too :o) I like Olivia too, but one of my closest friends named her dog that.... so I feel a little funny using it :haha:

Shanlee - Ella is very pretty <3 Thanks for sharing! DH and I are on the 3 year plan :haha: We had our first, 3 years later had our second, and 3 years later are having our third (now). We have to consider daycare costs into the equation because we cannot afford to pay our bills without me working :cry: As for future babies, we're still considering a 4th but would definitely be done at that point. If we do that, we'd be trying again in 2 more years :winkwink: Good for you wanting 3 under 3! My sister did that (planned her first, but seccond & third were surprises) and it was HARD! But I'm sure your kiddos will be close <3


----------



## Mark&Annie

We are pretty set set on Lorelei, Lori for short, though as with the others I’ll not be truly sure til she’s landed! 
We are definitely stopping at 4, we had officially stopped at three but things happen! My hubby is ready to go snip his bits!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mark&Annie - Sweet name <3 :rofl: @ "Snip his bits" :haha:


----------



## mkyerby16

Nausea is continuing to make a comeback over here :roll: With my DS once it stopped after the first tri that was it. I'm also super uncomfortable all the time! Anyone else experiencing that this soon? I'll be 27 weeks tomorrow. I can't stand bending over, can't get comfy laying, feel like my organs have no room in there, always feel pressure on my bladder. I'm like noo I have 3 more months it's too soon for all this! We've still made no progress in moving (I'm mad at my DH bc houses are starting to pop up that fit our criteria, but he still hasn't finished projects on this house so that it's market ready). We also still have no clue on the name. He likes Kylie and I keep leaning towards Kinsley for some reason, we liked Addelyn but litetally about 5 different ppl we know have recently announced that's their baby's name. Anyone have middle name ideas for Kinsley?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Mark&Annie said:


> We are pretty set set on Lorelei, Lori for short, though as with the others I’ll not be truly sure til she’s landed!
> We are definitely stopping at 4, we had officially stopped at three but things happen! My hubby is ready to go snip his bits!

@Mark&Annie - We have the same name for our girls! We are going to call her Lorelei Belle. That's so funny that we both have that name and spelled the same way! It's not very popular but I loooove it, it's so pretty.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Mrs. JJ when can you get a sweep from? Are you gonna try anything else to get things going nearer the time?

@Mummy2Corban - Sorry it has taken me so long to respond! I'm not sure how soon we'll do a sweep before my due date. I want to make it to June but anytime before/on the 3rd since that's my due date. I plan to ignore any requests to book a c-section as long as all is going well. Hopefully my OB doesn't get super pissed. Not sure what else I'll try when it comes down to it but just about anything since I have a deadline.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

mkyerby - I hear you on feeling uncomfortable. I cannot bend over my belly... and if I do anyway, I get awful reflux coming up my throat :wacko: My heart rate is skyrocketing (was 134 this morning according to my watch). I think baby is transverse most of the time lately because I swear I get arms out one side of me and legs out the other - both managing to dig into my ribs. I have no idea how baby is going to get any bigger - there's no room left in there! <3

Mrs.JJ - Pretty name to you, too <3 Funny, I've never heard of any US ladies getting sweeps. I always thought it was more of a UK thing :shrug: :haha:

AFM, I've got my endocrinologist appointment today for my GD. Really nervous. <3


----------



## julesmw

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Jules, that's a long time to go without eating!!! It may have affected your test, I'm not sure... did you ask?? Good luck with the 3 hour. I took it with two other ladies... they felt fine but I felt awful. But then again, I have GD, sooooo that's probably why I felt awful :haha: Those are cute! You probably read above that Emma is on our short list too :o) I like Olivia too, but one of my closest friends named her dog that.... so I feel a little funny using it :haha:

I was so busy and wasn't hungry and even at dinner, I just wanted a mug of tea. It was a weird day and unfortunately terribly timed. I didn't tell them because I didn't want a big lecture from the doctor since it wasn't my normal behavior. Sigh. Not looking forward to doing the three hour one. I've never done it, but it sounds long and miserable.

And if you remember, we both have a Madelyn Grace - our name preferences run in the same direction!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hope you pass the 3 hour Jules. I felt fine during my 3 hour appt and I Failed it and that one you are to fast for:(

@BellaRosa8302 good luck at your appt today!


----------



## elmum

Hey ladies. Just checking in. 
I’m just over 29 weeks and had my one hour glucose screening yesterday. About how long did it take for you to hear about your results after the initial test? 
My high risk doc said we will deliver between 37 and 39 weeks, but my ob told me yesterday that unless I have some health issue present itself for me or baby, we will deliver at 39 weeks.
Either way I’ve got 8-10 weeks to go!!! Yikes!


----------



## Babybump87

Good luck to those ladies waiting on the GD test results !! 

I’m 28 weeks today eeek !! Going too quick. 

I got myself a little baby bargain - 4 Blue Nuby anti reflux and colic bottles those ones with the straw and ball thing attached to the end and a sample bottle all for £7.50 with delivery !! The antic colic and reflux bottles were meant to be £14.99 each . Reduced to £7.50 each in the sale and then I had a 1/2 price voucher . Somehow ended up with free delivery ! They arrived today and they look great ! 5 bottles for £7.50 Also got a 9 pack of baby bodysuits for £6 in ASDA ! 

Going baby clothes shopping hopefully next week with MIL cannot wait !


----------



## Mark&Annie

Ahh Mrs JJ that’s cool! I don’t know anyone with the name, my hubbies aunt is called Lorelle which is similar. The kids like it so I think it’ll stick :D


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Still nothing from @emzeebob? Keep thinking about her, hope all is well.


----------



## Babybump87

Mrs. JJ said:


> Still nothing from @emzeebob? Keep thinking about her, hope all is well.

 . She’s not logged on in 6 days now. Hoping we hear from her soon and both she and baby are fine !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@BellaRosa8302 how did your appointment go? My hubby went straight to get some grape juice :haha: never heard about it so after googling it he went and got some! Unfortunately I was to late.... everyone apart from DH got it! Never mind!

@julesmw our names have kind of rolled over with each baby... maybe second names have changed but we’ve liked similar names throughout even though this time it’s been the hardest! Emma and Olivia are both lovely names! When will you have your 3 hour test?

@Mrs. JJ hopefully you will just go into labour naturally before you need too!!!! Lovely name!

@Mark&Annie lovely name! Funny how you and mrs.jj have settled on the same name. DH will have to get his bits snipped too:haha: but we will give it a bit of time to make sure we are done!!!!!

@Shanlee16 im not sure I’ll ever be done with having babies but realistically this SHOULD be the last!!!!! 3 under 3 will be tiring but amazing! 

@elmum yay for 29 weeks! And crazy to think you may only have 8 weeks!!! I looked at my days counter and it’s slowly ticking down! Crazy!!!!!

@Babybump87 what a bargain :dance: and how exciting for a baby shopping trip! Eek!!! I’m saving pennies for when baby is here and we know if we are pink or blue!!! Exciting times!!!

@emzeebob we are all thinking of you lovely!!!! Hope all is ok xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jules - That's right!!!! I had forgotten! How crazy if we both have a Madelyn Grace & an Emma! (Emma Rose for you too?? :haha: ) <3 <3 <3 Love it! As for the test, I've read that it doesn't really matter how you feel during it. I read a blog about a woman who puked all over herself and passed out (NOT NORMAL - not trying to scare you!) but she passed! I felt pretty awful overall - mostly nausea, heart racing, and feeling like I was going to pass out after the 3rd blood draw) and didn't pass. But as you probably read, Hoping felt fine and failed. The two other women who took the test at the same time as me said they felt fine. Of course, I don't know if they passed or not. Def bring a book or something to do! It does get boring. 

Hoping - Thank you!! 

Elmum - I took the 1 hour on a Friday and got the call for my results on Monday. I took the 3 hour on a Saturday and also got my results on Monday. So, pretty quickly. 

Babybump - Awwww! Love getting a great deal, especially on baby stuff! :cloud9: Probably a good thing I'm team yellow, so I don't buy all the things :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I've also been thinking about Emzeebob quite often... Hoping she's okay!!! <3 <3 <3

Mummy - Oh no!!!!! Sorry hun! Glad DH managed to steer clear (man flu is the worst!) but 3rd trimester tummy bug is AWFUL! Poor you!!!

AFM, my appointment went well. Turns out my numbers were only slightly above where they should have been at the 2nd and 3rd blood draws (worse on the 3rd than the second). They're trying me on diet controlled before moving me to insulin. Still means finger pricks and following how many carbs to eat at each meal, etc. I have to make an appointment with their dietician on Monday. So far my sugars have been where they need to be, but I've only stuck myself 3x so far. :shrug: Thinking I may need a new JuJuBe quick to hold all of my testing supplies :haha: Trust me to find a reason to shop :rofl:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh it’s the perfect reason to buy jujube quick!!! What colour though???


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mummy YESSSSS LOL! I'm thinking maybe Queen's Court. I looked on amazon to see what they've got for fairly cheap & can get one for $22 - free ship & free returns. <3


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Is that the tokidoki print one??? Think you need this in your life x


----------



## julesmw

Third tri :wohoo:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Wooooooo!!!!


----------



## elmum

Hope so too 



Babybump87 said:


> . She’s not logged on in 6 days now. Hoping we hear from her soon and both she and baby are fine !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hope everyone is doing well!! I can't believe how fast time is going too but honestly most of the pregnancy seemed to fly by. I have an ultrasound tomorrow morning to see how big baby girl is. I went to the fair yesterday with the kids. We played a game to win free fish and we won 8 fish and they were all dead by this morning. It wasn't a surprise to the kids though I told them the fish didn't look great nor do the people keep them in good water. Sad. 

6 MORE weeks of work. Not that I am counting down or anything bahha!. I only need to get a swing and stroller still. I have just ordered my essentials for the hospital. At the suggestion of others I got some depends this time. It looks like tan thin diapers. I have my witch hazal pads on the way,hydrocortizone cream, and I got a travel bag with small shampoo/conditioner/razor/shaving cream/toothpaste and tooth brush. I am feeling more ready!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ah that’s sad about the fish! I remember being little and winning fish and then never doing so well. Hopefully your kiddies weren’t to sad about it.

How exciting that you’ve starting getting your stuff ready!!! How long do you usually stay in hospital for? And yay for the 6 week countdown!!!


----------



## mkyerby16

Ugh stomach bugs while preggo are NOT fun. Thank you preschool germs.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@mkyerby16 im feeling you on that one. It’s worked the way through our house since last Wednesday!! Yukky! Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## julesmw

Mummy - I have to call and schedule it this week - hopefully Tuesday!

Hoping - what are the witch hazel pads and hydrocortisone cream for? I sound like I've never given birth before, but I really don't know!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@julesmw lol! The witch hazel pads with cooling relief and the hydrocortizone cream helps with the pain of a vaginal delivery. Super super comforting feeling down below. You put like 2-3 cooling wipes on a pad and then squirt the hydrocortizone cream on it and wear it for the first couple days (changing it between potty breaks of course). It really helped me both births of my kids. I didn't tear with my 2nd baby so I probably didn't need it as much then but it still helped.

Baby is measuring 1 week ahead exactly. 68th percentile and 3 lbs 15 oz per guesstimate of ultrasound so Gestational Diabetes has not affected her. Also baby is head down finally Yay!!! She has been transverse this whole time. Lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Mummy2Corban I normally stay I think one full day so 24 hours with my last two? I hate it because I DO NOT sleep at all in hospitals but I get a private room so I guess it could be worse. I know I have to stay 24 hours this time because of the GD they will want to monitor her sugars for 24 hours I guess.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Just finished my doc appt. They told me if I stay diet controlled they will let me go to 40 weeks but no later and if I end up on metformin which she thinks I will due to my fasting numbers being borderline they will induce at 38 or 39 weeks. I may only have 8 weeks left. Crazy!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Hoping4numbr3 yay for baby girl bring the right way round! And the theGD seems to have not bothered her. I only stayed the night with my first and it was horrible! We have to stay on a ward so it’s not the best.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

8 weeks!!!!!! It’s crazy to think in like 2 months we will start sharing pictures of these babies!!!!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Urgh no vomiting bug !! Hope your feeling better soon @mkyerby16 !!

Glad GD has not affected baby girl @Hoping4numbr3 ! Head down too !! Woop ! Crazy how fast our pregnancies are going !!

11 weeks and 3 days until my official due date !


----------



## julesmw

Hoping - I didn't know that. I've had an episiotomy after all four of my births and the only thing they've had me do was use an ice pack (made from soaking pads and freezing them) and ibuprofen. You are allowed to put those things on the stitches? If so, I need to get some supplies!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@julesmw I had a pretty good tear with DD1 in 2 areas and the women's center in the hospital that I delivered at told me to use that and gave it to me. I ended up purchasing more when I left the hospital. It felt so good (The cooling wipes) and the hydrocortizone helps with itching.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I'm hoping this will be a vaginal birth and I only have to stay a day in the hospital, that would be amazing! Last time I was in the hospital for the better part of a week because of the c-section. I just bought some perineal spray hoping I'll need it. :haha:

I just submitted my maternity leave request, 6 more weeks for me too @Hoping4numbr3! :happydance:

This weekend we're tenting the house to fumigate for termites which has me very paranoid, I'm moving all bedding and baby stuff out of the house in addition to food and medicines and such. But the fun part is we're using the weekend we're forced out of the house as a mini-vacay/family babymoon to go on a trip to Catalina Island. Looking very forward to relaxing and eating and having fun before we come back and have a million things to do to get ready for baby and get the house in order.

Oh and my car I ordered is finally in!! Hoping to pick her up today! :wohoo:


----------



## Babybump87

julesmw said:


> Hoping - I didn't know that. I've had an episiotomy after all four of my births and the only thing they've had me do was use an ice pack (made from soaking pads and freezing them) and ibuprofen. You are allowed to put those things on the stitches? If so, I need to get some supplies!

Ouch all four ! I had one with DD1 and it was the worst pain for about 2 weeks ! All I got told was painkillers, sit on a pillow and use a hair dryer to dry my lady bits when having a shower ! DD2 didn’t tear or any further damage she just slid ot ! Praying for the same this time but these are some good tips ladies !!


----------



## Babybump87

Ooo enjoy the trip away Mrs JJ ! !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

After 4 hours pushing with my fourth, being cut and tearing to pretty much my bum hole I was never given any advice from hospital. Mother in law got me some femme pads (freezings gel pads) and told me to put tea tree oil on my pads. I had stitches with my second and nearly for my third but all was ok with the last so I’m guessing I’ll be ok if all goes as planned.

@Mrs. JJ bit of a busy time for you but hey great timing for a get away. Great news on the car and maternity leave too!


----------



## julesmw

Babybump87 said:


> Ouch all four ! I had one with DD1 and it was the worst pain for about 2 weeks ! All I got told was painkillers, sit on a pillow and use a hair dryer to dry my lady bits when having a shower ! DD2 didn’t tear or any further damage she just slid ot ! Praying for the same this time but these are some good tips ladies !!

I said that wrong - I meant I needed stitches with every one. With my second, he was a preemie and weighed 5lb 14oz so they didn't think I'd need an episiotomy, but then I tore so needed stitches anyway. 

With my first, the doctor had put gauze in me to stem the flow of blood while she stitched me up, and then forgot about it. I got an interuterine infection, my stitches were infected, and I was sick. They put me on antibiotics and had me come in for an appointment and found the rotting black gauze and realized the problem. That was the worst stitches pain I've had to date!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@julesmw - :argh:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@julesmw oh my gosh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@julesmw what the heck!!! That is terrible. Did they apologize or anything???? I mean they are lucky u didn't sue. Geez!


----------



## julesmw

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @julesmw what the heck!!! That is terrible. Did they apologize or anything???? I mean they are lucky u didn't sue. Geez!

No they didn't apologize or anything, just seemed glad to have figured it out. They pushed me out the door rather quickly afterward. I never went back to that doctor again. I should have sued so she would be more careful with women in the future. It was two weeks before they found it. My stitches were tight because my cut was bulging and infected. After that my episiotomy finally started to heal. Insane.


----------



## julesmw

Are any of you still having pregnancy cravings? I don't think it's necessarily a craving, but I find I constantly eat toast with peanut butter. So yum! And I drink excessive amounts of tea. I'm a coffee drinker but for some reason it doesn't taste good to me in pregnancy. :shrug:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I still been drinking half a cup of coffee every day this pregnancy. I am in love with Tacos/Quesadillas and have been this whole pregnancy but that is about it. I am angry for you @julesmw I am so sorry that happened!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@julesmw i can’t believe they didn’t even apologise!!! Wow! Can only imagine how uncomfortable that all must have been. Sorry my lovely. 

As for cravings I’ve not really had any.... just feel like I’ve gone off more things. I love a cup of tea but I’m on and off with tea! Sweet stuff usually leaves me feeling sick but I guess that’s not a bad thing.


----------



## julesmw

It's all good. I'm sure we all have some horror story or another! My favorite thread on this forum is the funny/embarrassing labor stories. I read through the whole thing last pregnancy. I should do it again as I come up to my due date. Makes you realize you aren't alone! :laugh2:


----------



## julesmw

Hoping - I had big Taco Bell cravings in two of my pregnancies. Serious addiction! As embarrassing as this is, I admit I cried a few times over it. Twice for not getting any, and once because I did get it and was so happy. :dohh:

Mummy - I've struggled with sweets this pregnancy, too. Sometimes they are okay, and other times I feel almost morning sick after having them.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yeah exactly the same for me! I ate my gramps birthday cake and felt instantly like I was gonna be sick! Makes me sad because I love cake, sweets, chocolate etc!!!!!


----------



## mkyerby16

With my DS I wanted chips and salsa and Mexican food 24/7. This go round I don't really like Mexican which is weird for me and I want sweets all the time. 

Ugh so Thurs night my DS threw up, he was OK Friday except low appetite/energy until Fri night he threw up again. No diahreaa or fever. Sat-Mon he was fine and had been eating again. Sunday my DH & I both had diahrea, vomited and stomachaches... Which we assume was DS's bug. Today we were about to send DS to preschool since he had been fine for 4 days and we were going to leave on our baby moon getaway. Well DS woke up complaining of a stomachache and ended up having diahreaa and vomiting again. What the heck!? How was he fine and then sick again? Why now?!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@mkyerby16 - My kiddo had something similar, according to my local mom's group it was norovirus and was going around. after the 2nd bout he was better quickly. Hope you're all better soon!


----------



## mkyerby16

Mrs. JJ said:


> @mkyerby16 - My kiddo had something similar, according to my local mom's group it was norovirus and was going around. after the 2nd bout he was better quickly. Hope you're all better soon!

Yeah I figured that's what it was and I've been bleaching everything possible and handwashing like crazy but I know it spreads so easy. I've just never personally known anyone to have it, get better, then get sick again so I wasn't sure what to think. He immediately was demanding food and mad we wouldn't let him eat lol so he can't feel too bad. He's had a little bit of easy foods and so far so good. Fingers crossed that was it. We called the hotel and were able to move our trip back a day without fees and will go tomorrow as long as he's not sick anymore, but I feel so bad for my poor Mom bc I don't want her to catch it while babysitting.


----------



## julesmw

After all that talk about cravings, I think tonight is the first time I really felt I was craving something. I cannot stop thinking about pizza with feta cheese. When I lived in Colorado, there was a farmer's market type store called Lucky's and they sold pizza by the slice. They had an amazing pizza that had feta cheese, olives, spinach, tomatoes, etc. I neeeeeeed a piece right now. :shy: :pizza:


----------



## julesmw

I wish we had an update on Emzee. I'm really worried about her. Hopefully she's just been busy and will get back on here soon. :-(


----------



## Babybump87

Oh gosh jules that sounds really bad I’m glad all turned out well thankfully !! 

DD1 had a bug few weeks ago was fine for a day or two and then it returned ! It’s a nightmare hopefully it won’t come back now ! It’s so hard when they are in school ! I’m grateful my girls are good at washing their hands ! 

I’ve not craved anything for weeks after the initial cheese cravings haha!


----------



## Babybump87

julesmw said:


> I wish we had an update on Emzee. I'm really worried about her. Hopefully she's just been busy and will get back on here soon. :-(

Was thinking the same thing . I keep looking out for a post from her !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hopefully she’s just been to busy to get on x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How is everyone? X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

When are your appointments ladies? Anything exciting coming up?

I don’t get to see me midwife till 35 weeks as I couldn’t get in any earlier!!


----------



## Babybump87

Nothing exciting for me either Mummy ! 

Had all my b12 shots now thankfully damn those hurt ! Blood test to check levels week after baby is born ! 

I don’t have any appointments now until 1 May at 34 weeks with the midwife ! Seems ages away ! 

When is everyone getting their baby items out from storage ?! I’m getting eager to get them out now !


----------



## Shanlee16

Everything is good on my end! We have our GD screening on Monday and then from there we go down to every two week appointments. So next appointment is the 1st, then the 15th, then our specialist appointment on the 23rd, then again on the 30. Then May 14, 28 and June 4 and from there every week. It’s so crazy everything is getting so real and we’re getting so close! 

We have our baby shower May 4 and I can’t wait to see what we will still need for baby so that I can go shopping. I want everything ready so that I can start putting together his nursery!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Happy Mother’s Day UK mummies and mum’s to be!

I have an app with midwife on Tuesday for the usual checks and measures - really curious which way up she is, feels like she flipped the other day. Then scan in 3 weeks to check placental site :)

I have a few baby grows and I’ve started looking at nappies (reusable) on eBay. Shit is getting real!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Happy mother’s day xx


----------



## Babybump87

Hope we all had a lovely mother’s day !! 

Urgh I don’t feel too good today got a upset stomach , period like cramps , and BH !! I don’t do things by half ! Time for a relaxing bath I think !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ooooo no! That’s not good. Hopefully a relaxing bath will help x


----------



## Shanlee16

Babybump87 said:


> Hope we all had a lovely mother’s day !!
> 
> Urgh I don’t feel too good today got a upset stomach , period like cramps , and BH !! I don’t do things by half ! Time for a relaxing bath I think !

I hope you feel better! I went thru that a couple weeks ago one night. Just had to get a heating pad and a hot shower. Tell baby it’s still a little too soon!

How is everyone doing? Has anyone heard from emzee?


----------



## wifeybby

Happy mother’s day to our U.K. mamas!

I’m back to work today after a week off. 9 weeks left of work, and until baby is due!

I saw my new OB last Monday, appointments are every 2 weeks now. Uneventful appointment, which is fine! Can’t wait to meet this baby girl though :cloud9: I got so much done over my week off. Her playroom is coming along! Waiting on a couple bits to be delivered this week, then I’ll share a pic! Got part of my hospital bag packed, too.


----------



## julesmw

So I had my three hour glucose test on Friday. I passed three of the four blood draws, so not GD officially (yay) but she said I am high risk for developing it later this pregnancy since I failed one of the draws so wants me to change my diet (boo). You have to fail two of the four to be officially GD. I'm supposed to eat high fiber, low carb through the rest of the pregnancy. She didn't say if she was going to test me again later.


----------



## Babybump87

Everyone else is fine thankfully maybe something I ate just didn’t agree with me this time around although I don’t know what . Never mind feeling a bit better anyway !

Ooo your very organised Wifey !!

Yayy for passing the test Jules but hopefully you may be able to get it under control before it develops fully !

Anyone know the typical week in which baby moves head down ? Cannot remember when my girls turned head down !


----------



## elmum

Hi Ladies! Can’t believe how close we are getting!
AFM, I see my specialist (with an US) this Friday. At my last appointment he said we would induce between 37 to 39 weeks. I’ll be 31 and 2 days. In some ways, I feel ready to have this baby and in other ways WE ARE NO WHERE close to ready! 
We are trying to move houses before baby and our new house still needs work finished on it- painting etc.
We have a shower this weekend so I’m excited to see what items we will need after that. I have some items out of storage but still need to go through clothes. It’s been so long since I had a baby, a lot of the elastic is bad in the older baby clothes. 
Babybump, this baby turned head down around 28 weeks but I think most turn by mid way through third trimester


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@julesmw hopefully the diet will help and all will be ok! The test specially the 3 hour one doesn’t sound so nice!

@Babybump87 glad you feel better. As for bubba moving I guess anytime?!

Do you ladies know where your babies are laying? This baby seems to be everywhere?!? 

@elmum sounds like your busy with your new house! I hope all goes well with your specialist. It seems so crazy to think baby could be here at 37 weeks! Eek!

Because I sold most things I’ve been picking bits off Facebook market place or gumtree so I’ve bits and bobs everywhere! Girls have been using the Moses basket for there babies. Still need to get a newborn wedge for the car seat (been looking on eBay) I’ve only a few white bits of clothing but I can sort pink/blue bits out when we know!!!! 

@wifeybby cant wait to see pictures!

@Shanlee16 ive not heard from emzee but I saw a post in 3rdtri about tube tie so hopefully all is ok with her

Xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

All good at my MW appointment, had middle boy with me as he had dentist after so he was able to hear babies heartbeat which was lovely :) Baby is head down but definitely feels like she changes about and stretches all over the shop, had to stop walking yesterday as it was so uncomfortable whatever she was doing! Full body stretch I think!


----------



## Babybump87

I’m still getting period like pain, back ache and BH but my stomach is ok now thank god !

I think baby is still moving all around the place too! Sometimes he feels head down and I feel hiccups etc really low down by my public bone .
Other times I feel movement on the side of my bump so who knows! I’ve tried to have a feel too but still can’t tell haha !

@elmum - good luck with your new house ! It’s so stressful being pregnant and having a new house ! How exciting for your baby shower too !

Glad your appointment went well @Mark&Annie ! Aww how lovely for your son to hear the heartbeat too !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Mark&Annie glad all went ok at the midwife and that baby is head down. It’s lovely when siblings get to hear the heartbeat!

@Babybump87 its exactly the same! I feel hiccups low down then I have movement that feels like all over.... I’m Pretty sure I knew where about my other babies laid but this one just has me guessing. I feel too but I’m non the wiser!!! Hehe! I’m looking forward to the midwife having a poke to see what she thinks!!


----------



## Babybump87

I’ve even had a look on baby mapping but that confused me even more @Mummy2Corban ! Yeah I am also looking forward to finding out what position he’s in at my next midwife appointment hopefully head down would be fabulous ! Haha .


----------



## Mark&Annie

Yes feeling hiccups too! Always bizarre, but also really irritating at stupid o’clock in the morning when I’m trying to sleep!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I looked at the baby mapping the other night too!!!!!!!!


----------



## julesmw

I had my anatomy scan today (way late) and the baby was sideways the whole time, although she rolled upside down several times. I don't know when they go head down, but she's less than three pounds so she seems to have a lot of room still to play.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Too cute! Ickle wiggly bubba!

I’m 32 weeks today!! Eek! It’s got me wondering who will have the first baby out of us all!!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mummy - You may be right... I may have ordered two, just to make sure I get a good print placement :haha: (yay free returns!)

Jules - Congrats on 3rd tri! :flower:

Hoping - Sorry about your fish! That is sad :( What kind of depends did you get?? I grabbed a sample of them... I think they're the regular ones? But I've heard good things about the silhouette version? Wondering if you tried those. I hate to get a full pack and find they don't fit right :wacko: I have relatively large A$$ets and full back underwear always fits me funny! :haha: I prefer my thongs but obv that's a no-go for postpartum!!! I hate the mesh underwear and huge pads the hospital gives out.... def want to try an alternative this time around!!!

mkyerby - Hope the tummy bug has already left your home!

Hoping - YES! Hospital sleep sucks. Between people constantly coming in to check on you, baby nursing, and the bed - UGH! I remember the bed being the worst! The seam where the bed comes apart (I guess?) was AWFUL on my back last time! Funny, because I don't recall it being that awful with my daughter? Maybe I got a bad one when I had my son. Still wondering what I can possibly bring to make the bed more comfortable there... maybe an extra blanket to fold up over it?? IDK.... I'm so glad GD hasn't affected your LO! Crazy how quickly the countdown is going!

Jules - You may also want to look into Dermoplast (with the blue cap). That helped me too. I felt like the pads they give in the hospital (the ones where you snap something inside of it & shake - then it turns into an ice pack of sorts) helped the most. If your hospital doesn't give those out, they do sell them on amazon. :flower:

Mrs JJ - Awesome on the getaway! Hope it was a blast! And congrats on the new car <3

Mummy - Ugh on the tearing! :( I had second degree tears with both of my kiddos and felt like they were horrendous! REALLY hoping not to tear this time around but kinda feeling like it's useless to even hope for that :(

Jules - OMG!!!! How awful! Yeah, I had a bad experience with my first and shortly after the midwife left the practice.... and since then, they're SUPER careful about what happened to me with my first, so I wonder if my experience had anything to do with her leaving. As for cravings, not really... but the GD has me spooked about what I can eat so I just kind of try and eat what I know I can without affecting my numbers... I just don't want to have to go on insulin. :( I've been wanting pizza, but that seems like an absolute no-no unfortunately.

mkyerby - My friend's son had that too. Sounds like it "coming back" is just another symptom of the same bug. Hope he's feeling better soon!

Jules - AGREED! I've been thinking about emzeebob a lot too.

Mummy - INUNDATED with appointments between my two week checks with my ob/midwife, my endocrinologist appointments for the GD, and my nutritionist appointments for the GD! Next appointment is Thursday, April 11th (with the midwife) and my next GD appointments are both thankfully on the same day, back to back, on Monday, April 15th.

Babybump - YAAAAAS! I can't wait to set up an area of my bedroom for baby (since it seems all I'll be able to do before baby arrives). I have a week off from work for Spring break coming up April 15-19, and plan to pull out the baby stuff then. Can't wait!

Shanlee - Exciting!!! Enjoy your shower :flower:

Happy Belated Mother's Day, UK ladies! <3 <3 <3

Oooooo wifey, can't wait to see pics! <3

Awww, jules, sorry to hear that. GD sucks. :( :hugs:

Babybump - I asked that at my last appt. Midwife said around 32 weeks or so

Elmum - I know exactly what you mean about being ready/not ready! Hang in there! And enjoy your shower!!! <3

Mummy - I constantly feel like this LO is turning circles in there, so I don't think we've settled at head down just yet!

Mark&Annie - YES! I feel like I'll be feeling arms out one side of my belly and legs out the other! The stretching is UNCOMFORTABLE to say the least! <3 Glad all went well at your appointment! I've been considering taking my DD to hear the HB at an appointment too! Your post gives me hope that it might be an okay idea :haha:

BabyBump - Yes!!! LO gets hiccups daily! Starts out cute and then admittedly gets a bit annoying :haha: Feels a bit like muscle twitching!

Mummy - Right?!? Crazy that we're getting that close that some of us could go into early labor soon!!! <3 

AFM, SUPER busy doesn't even begin to cover it! In and out of work I have had a ton to do, hence just being able to catch up! Hope everyone is well! :flower: <3


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@BellaRosa8302 I got the silhouette kind. I got a big "ASSet" as well lol you made me laugh. Only that part is big though boobs not so much haha. I haven't tried them on yet but I think I got xtralarge lol just in case. Hopefully that is good enough!

I called out of work today because my tummy is a mess. My tummy was also a mess on Saturday. I had to stay by the toilet. I am getting Braxton hicks everyday but today it is just off and on all day. They are getting more uncomfortable but they are not often enough to warrant a hospital run. I am just taking it easy. I feel bad since I will be out of work in one month exactly. 23 more shifts but who is counting. I did go ahead and get an elective ultrasound today. My last one! She is looking too cute and so big lol. The ultrasound tech mentioned she is super low down like right on my cervix low and she practically had to pull my underwear down to get to her face. It was a lil awkward and I have gel all over my undies. Was a good thing I didn't bring anyone with me hah!


----------



## elmum

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> @BellaRosa8302 I got the silhouette kind. I got a big "ASSet" as well lol you made me laugh. Only that part is big though boobs not so much haha. I haven't tried them on yet but I think I got xtralarge lol just in case. Hopefully that is good enough!
> 
> I called out of work today because my tummy is a mess. My tummy was also a mess on Saturday. I had to stay by the toilet. I am getting Braxton hicks everyday but today it is just off and on all day. They are getting more uncomfortable but they are not often enough to warrant a hospital run. I am just taking it easy. I feel bad since I will be out of work in one month exactly. 23 more shifts but who is counting. I did go ahead and get an elective ultrasound today. My last one! She is looking too cute and so big lol. The ultrasound tech mentioned she is super low down like right on my cervix low and she practically had to pull my underwear down to get to her face. It was a lil awkward and I have gel all over my undies. Was a good thing I didn't bring anyone with me hah!
> 
> View attachment 1058792

What a sweet baby face!!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks @elmum I think so too. Love the cheeks/lips/nose!


----------



## Babybump87

Aww what a cutie @Hoping4numbr3 ! 
I had a bit of a dodgy stomach earlier on in the week was not fun at all ! Hope your feeling a bit better ! 

Glad your scan went well @julesmw 

Woop for 32 weeks already @Mummy2Corban !! I am 30 weeks tomorrow ! 

@BellaRosa8302 . I’m hoping he will be head down at my next midwife appointment at 34 weeks then ! I agree the hiccups feeling is cute at first but then gets kinda annoying haha ! 

He has been moving all over the place the last few days I’d love to be able to see in there what he’s upto ! Some of the movements can be quite painful at times !


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hoping - Thanks!!! If you try on let me know how they work out LOL! Hope you're feeling better soon. I had a day like that a couple of weeks ago. Felt SO guilty calling out, but as a teacher, I can't just run to the bathroom (with kids in the room) if I feel like I have to... there's always a degree of "holding it" so work was def not on the table at that point. I swear, between my own health/pregnancy, my kiddos' health, doctor appointments, and other odds and ends, I've been taking a day just about every week!!! :( I'm seriously waiting to be pulled in and spoken to. I was out every Monday in March (but the first Monday of the month was a snow day, so that one wasn't my fault at least!). Anyway, don't feel guilty (not that I should talk) - point is, we're all in the same boat & it is what it is unfortunately. Again, hope you're feeling better soon <3

Babybump - Right?!?! Yes, I agree! I keep feeling like I'm pushing an elbow, knee, foot, etc. back into place to get rid of the pain/discomfort! My students often ask what I'm doing & I'm like "uh.... just pushing the baby back into place" :haha: 

On a random note, has anyone experienced muscle cramps in your shins?? I'm not talking about Charley Horses... those are bad enough, but I can deal with them by flexing my foot (stops it in its tracks). I woke up last night with my foot already in the flexed position, excruciating pain radiating through my shin and upper foot (in the front) and I could not point my toe for the life of me. So I'm trying to reach down to my toes to force my foot into a pointing position, and my belly was getting in the way. I ended up waking up my husband because I just didn't even know what to do and the pain was so bad! Finally, we got my foot into a pointing position, got me up and walking around, and I was okay. Now I'm afraid it'll happen again :( Anyone else? Anyone know what this is called?? Tried google & just kept getting things about Charley Horses and that you should flex your foot.... NOT helpful :wacko:


----------



## julesmw

Bella - No I haven't - It sounds quite painful, though. :-(


----------



## Babybump87

Ive been waking through the night with cramp in my calf that’s about it Bella . Yours sounds painful ! Maybe mentioned it to your GP/midwife see if they have any ideas what it could be !

I’ve for sure got a head/bum lodge under my left rib just can’t tell which haha !

The girls and DH break up tomorrow for two weeks Easter holidays ! Seriously don’t know what I am going to do with them for a full two weeks ! We are meeting up with friends , there’s a local market we are going to , library and a shopping trip into town for new summer uniform and clothes planned , other than that it’s gonna be tea parties, play dens and movies !

30 weeks today :yipee: , getting soooo impatient now even though I am not organised haha !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@BellaRosa8302 so I’ve had the usual leg cramps where pointing toes kinda sorts it out but I’ve had a few instances of horrible intense cramp pain.... but similar not really been able to move my leg to stretch it out. Then my lower leg feels sore/tender for a few days?! Not sure if that’s what your getting?!?

@Babybump87 we break up tomorrow too!!!! So pleased to have 2 weeks of no school runs. Lots of places have stuff on in half term so hopefully we can do some of those. I’ve promised to tie dye T-shirt’s with them so we shall see how that goes.


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> @BellaRosa8302 so I’ve had the usual leg cramps where pointing toes kinda sorts it out but I’ve had a few instances of horrible intense cramp pain.... but similar not really been able to move my leg to stretch it out. Then my lower leg feels sore/tender for a few days?! Not sure if that’s what your getting?!?
> 
> @Babybump87 we break up tomorrow too!!!! So pleased to have 2 weeks of no school runs. Lots of places have stuff on in half term so hopefully we can do some of those. I’ve promised to tie dye T-shirt’s with them so we shall see how that goes.

Oh that’s cool I’m sure your kids will enjoy doing that ! Yes I’m soooo looking forward to not having to rush about in the morning ! Have to stock up on snacks I swear they eat you out of house and home when they are off haha !


----------



## Shanlee16

Alright ladies I need some advice as I am mildly concerned and don’t know what to do. I have been feeling movement for quite some time (probably since 14-15 weeks at least) and we have gotten into a good routine. He is wildly active and kicks so hard that often times I can see my stomach move drastically. Today, though, he has been very inactive and lazy (so to speak.) He is moving, just not nearly as hard or strong as I am used to. Even last night he was making large, hard movements that were noticeable through my shirt and today it has been nothing of the sort. 

I’ve tried drinking (100oz) of water so I’m not dehydrated, eating, laying down on my left side and even diet soda (he ALWAYS would respond to the Diet Pepsi) and I just can’t get him to really act up. He is moving for sure but not nearly as strong as even yesterday. 

What advice do you ladies have? I am torn because I don’t want to call my dr or go in to labor and delivery but I also don’t want there to be something wrong. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So with my second around 39 weeks I had a day of reduced movement. Done the same as you... tried cold fizzy drinks, cup of tea, laying on my side, a hot bath and nothing. Called up labour and delivery and went in.... near on as soon as they put the monitor on my tummy baby went crazy. 

With my 4th again around 39 weeks I had the same... only this time I never went in as labour and delivery kept putting me off. I should have gone in but I didn’t. When he was born he had a long cord so I wonder if he got tangled up. I’d defo give labour and delivery a call and see what they say as it’s better to be safe than sorry. More than likely baby will start moving but it’s best to check. Hope your ok lovely.... keep us updated xxx


----------



## Babybump87

How many weeks are you now Shanlee ?!

I wouldn’t hesitate to go and get checked over to be honest!
Like mummy said baby will probably start moving around like crazy soon but give them a call !

I’ve not felt baby move much this morning usually I do after breakfast but I’ve been running around all morning! We all worry about movements and if we should go in Incase something is wrong but then I worry about feeling like I’ve wasted their time too but it’s always best to feel reassured if anything ! 

Hope baby is moving around more now !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I think we all feel that we might waste there time but you never know and because of that it’s best to check xx


----------



## wifeybby

My guess is he’s in a new or different position that’s making him feel less strong to you - but I would call and ask just to be safe due to your previous concerns. I’m hoping all is well! :hugs: I’m sure it is. I feel baby constantly and sometimes it’s weak, sometimes it’s strong. I’ve learned to believe it’s just her position, and she has had lazy days. I’m 32 weeks tomorrow and read at 31 you start to feel less movement due to their size and bc they sleep more for a growth spurt - I don’t think that’s happened here yet, but I’m dreading it because I’m so reassured by her movement that when it’s quiet, my mind goes to the worst. Decreased movement is scary for all of us! Let us know what happens, love.


----------



## Shanlee16

Thanks ladies for your experience! I called my doctor this morning as I still was not satisfied with his movements last night or this morning again and they advised I go over to labor and delivery. 

This will be fun as I babysit a 2 1/2 yo and a 4yo who are not well behaved and also have my daughter. So bringing 3 young children to labor and delivery is not going to be fun but I am with them for the next 9 hours so I don’t have much of a choice. 

I will feel much better after they monitor him and am sure it’s nothing.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh no! Well main thing is you get checked out. Let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Shanlee16 - Thinking of you, hope all is well and good luck bringing all those kiddos with you!

AFM - Had a fabulous but busy vacation! Glad to be home and done with fumigation but really need to get the house situated (moved a ton of stuff out for fumigation but haven't unpacked it yet) but had a cleaning crew come in and do a deep clean - so nice!! Got our King bed all set up, it's massive but so cozy! So much else to do but I hit a wall yesterday. Just dead tired, dreaming of lying on the couch all day until I finally did and had a little nap. Up until now I've had tons of energy so I hope this isn't the new normal. Anyone else starting to get very uncomfortable too? This belly is just feeling so big!


----------



## Shanlee16

Alright ladies, everything was good. I went in and got on the monitor and got an u/s and all was well. And of course he started moving immediately! I feel extremely relieved and so thankful for you all and your kind and supportive words. It meant a lot to me.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Phew! What a relief!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So pleased that all is well! So worth the trip to feel happy baby is well.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Mrs. JJ So glad you had a good get away and also had a deep clean. I’ve been feeling tired for a long time but I’d say more so now and like you say bump is just getting in the way!!!!!


----------



## elmum

So relieved, Shanlee!

Yes, feeling huge over here,MRS JJ!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

So glad everything turned out okay shanlee! 

Sorry to hear about the leg cramps ladies. I would recommend trying orange juice, avocado or banana to see if those help. I felt a small cramp coming on in my calf one day and ate an avocado with some food real quick and it helped it not to come back. If you are already getting a good amount of potassium each day I am not sure what else to recommend. 

As for me the acid reflux is back and it is at an all time high all the sudden. I used to take one zantac broken in half in the am and pm and now I am up to two and still getting it bad. I dont want to increase the zantac even though I know it isn't harmful to baby but I dont know what else to do. The acid gives me chest pains and bad bad headaches if I do nothing for it. 

I also have felt like crying twice this week so thats a new one as well. I am not a cryer lol. I dont like it! 

Hope all is well with everyone! Enjoy the 2 week breaks ladies!


----------



## Babybump87

Glad all is well shanlee!!


I’m feeling a lot bigger now although it still seems to be all bump ! With the girls I put in weight in my face , not this time ! My left hip is still really painful might go see the GP for some pain relief as paracetamol ain’t cutting it!

Hoping sorry your suffering really bad with acid reflux it’s a nightmare ! Can you not get anything from your GP . I got a anti reflux medication which I take each morning before breakfast which seems to help a lot ! 

I was carrying a box today and somehow managed to clip the side of the wall and the box corner jabbed me hard in the side of my stomach. Baby has been moving around but still can’t help but feel uneasy about it and my side is still sore where it jabbed me :nope:.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Oh no @Babybump87 I hope you are alright! Sorry to hear about that sounds painful. 

I haven't asked my doctor about the acid reflux stuff because it has been controlled until just yesterday. It seems to be okay today so far. Knock on wood!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Hoping4numbr3 reflux sucks! I’ve only had it a few times and that’s enough. 

@Babybump87 hows your tummy today? I’d defo go see the dr if your hip is still bad. You can’t go the whole way in that much pain. What did you do about the newborn insert for your car seat?


----------



## mkyerby16

Only 2 more months :shock: Guess it's time for us to get serious about these babies! I'm having a small shower on the 28th and after that I'll see what I still need. Mainly I just need girly clothes as I have all the big stuff from my son. In about a month I'll pack my hospital bag too, just in case. I guess I need to come to terms with the fact that we're probably not moving before she gets here, but we still need to move asap so could be moving shortly after she arrives so whatever we set up for her will be temporary. Think we're going to go ahead and get rid of our guest room furniture (when we move plan is to make our current queen bedroom set the guest room furniture and buy us a new King set) and set up somewhat for her in there. That closet is packed though, but I just got rid of clothes DS has outgrown and his closet now has lots of room since most of his clothes are in his dresser anyway so guess I can hang some of her clothes in his closet. :shrug:

My 4yr old hit me with the "so where did the baby come from?" the other night. He was very intent too, stopped eating, put his fork down and clocked his head sideways :haha: Not sure how we made it that far without that question lol He's asked a lot about how she's getting out of my belly and different things but not how she got there lol

Pretty sure we've settled on the name Kinsley, but have no idea about a middle name... Open to suggestions!


----------



## Babybump87

Bump feels ok today thanks! Was worried all night about it ! 

I think he may have also turned head down , my bump looks different somehow can’t really put my finger on it, it’s all soft at the side and lumpy at the top, or I could be totally off the mark as usual haha !


----------



## Babybump87

Totally with you MK about getting serious ! I want my hospital bag ready to go at 37 weeks did the same with DDs! Really like you name choice too !! 

I would let them share the dresser for the time being until you find a new house ! So stressful when there is soo much going on all at once ! We just need boy clothes ! I’ve picked up some things lately just need more sleepsuits and body suits as I prefer baby in those the first few weeks . We have some little outfits too ! I’ve made a list so been checking things off !

Haha I’m sure your DS has been thinking about the baby loads ! My girls are just asking when is the baby boy going to be here ! I’ve not been asked how he is coming out which I thought DD1 would have asked by now !

Mummy2corban - I actually haven’t got the baby stuff out the loft yet ! Waiting until DH has done the decorating ! Hopefully get it out before he goes back to work in 2 weeks ! Will let you know if I find the car seat wedge !

Not sure if you ladies have it too but I have a HV coming out when I am 35 weeks to introduce themselves and see where baby is going to be sleeping etc they are calling it a welfare appointment . Apparently it’s something new they have started doing prior to baby being born in my area . I do remember them doing this after my girls were born , maybe they just switched things around!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@mkyerby16 this baby will have a bottom draw in my bedroom. It all depends on babies sex as to what we will do with bedrooms! It’s stressful waiting to move but you will get there and I’m sure all will work out. Don’t you just love little peoples questions!!! The names Kinsley is lovely. Do you use middle names that mean anything or are you up for any suggestions?!

@Babybump87 glad bump is ok! I love a baby in sleepsuits too!!! Eek!! I keep browsing both boys and girls clothes! Not long till I can shop!!!!! 

I’m hoping for a homebirth still so I kinda pack a bag..... with my fourth I had a pile of stuff that I could use at home or equally just chuck in a bag of needed. I think I’ll plan on sorting that once I’ve had my homebirth visit. Also I’ll probably give all the stuff I have a wash at that time too! 

As for the health visitor ours always comes out before baby. Usually pretty close to the due date but I’m actually seeing mine tomorrow. Here they give you babies red book and just asks questions really. Nothing too exciting.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Babybump - Ugh, cramps are bad enough :( Sorry hun! Enjoy break with your kiddos & DH! Sounds like fun <3

Mummy - I physically could not point my toes :shrug: it was that tight! I had to force my foot downward (with the help of my DH because it was hard to reach my toes)! Thankfully, so far at least, it's been a one-off. I really overdid it yesterday & was terrified I'd wake up with it again last night, but I didn't <3 

Shanlee - bit late for this advice, but that happened to me a while ago & I did call.... and they made me go in to L&D. As soon as they strapped the monitor on me, baby was PISSED & kept kicking at the monitor :haha: But the nurse who was on told me to call & come in as many times as I need - better safe than sorry. So my advice is to call. Nobody will mind and it will give you peace of mind. <3


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Shanlee - Glad everything turned out okay! <3 

Hoping - YES, reflux is def getting worse. I take 2 tums (to help immediately) but they wear off in around 10-20 minutes... and I take a Zantac 75 at the same time. That usually helps. :flower: 

Babybump - UGH! I hope you're feeling better soon! I remember my sister's dog jumping on me when I was pregnant with my son and being sore in my belly for a while. Did you call your doctor?? 

mkyerby - Oh no! :haha: What did you say?? Kinsley Mae? I kinda like a one syllable middle name with it :) Cute name! Glad you seem more settled about waiting on the move and getting things ready <3 As for the hospital bag - YES! I plan on getting mine ready to go next week actually... I just have this feeling baby is coming early & I want to be prepared!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

AFM, I'm getting sick of being pregnant. It's no longer "fun" with this GD diagnosis... no perks are left. And with my husband working long hours AND working on his master's degree, SO MUCH is left to me to do. This weekend, I spent Saturday out of the house with the kids, so my husband could concentrate on his schoolwork (because, believe me, had I stayed home, it would have been constant fighting - he's on edge, so if the kids try to get his attention, somehow it turns into my fault). Then, I had to do EVERYTHING for the week yesterday.... so by bedtime last night, I literally felt like I was breaking in half. When I climbed into bed, I just had these pains going up and down my legs, into my waist... could barely turn over in bed... got up this morning limping around because my sciatic nerve is acting up.... I just TOTALLY overdid it. But it was really stuff that HAD to get done! Making dinner, laundry, cleaning up/putting clothing away, giving the kids baths, etc. So yeah... between that, making sure I'm eating when I have to, not eating when I'm not supposed to (like, when I wake up in the middle of the night just wanting a bowl of cereal & can't.... and I just want to cry about it, thank you hormones), it's just STRESS up the wazoo! Then I have so much going on outside of work - my kids have a ton of random things I need to get to (doctor appointments, evaluations, awards, school activities) and trying to get the time off to get to those.... plus my son's birthday was last month, and my daughter's birthday is next month, so I'm trying to get that all set.... I'm just so done with all of this. DONE. Something needs to change because I'm DROWNING. Sorry to dump all of that on you all, end rant. :cry:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@BellaRosa8302 - I'm so sorry, it sounds like you have so much on your plate. When does hubs get done with all this work? Hope you can try to take a little time for yourself. Maybe you can sneak in a bath this week? Hang in there!

@mkyerby16 - I love the name! What came to my mind right away for a middle name was "Jade". I just love it. But do you have any family names you could use?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks MrsJJ. He won't be done with these classes til early May (May 5th or so). Then he has one more class stating (I believe) in June, that will last the summer. But work is also ramping up and demanding more time of him - I have no idea when that will end. Sounds like not for a while :( Thankfully, he is taking a week of time off with us, as my daughter and I have April break next week. So things should at least be able to slow down for a bit then, even if he still has schoolwork to complete over the break. Just trying to make it through this week for now! <3


----------



## Mrs. JJ

That's rough! Sounds like you'll get a little relief soon though but don't be afraid to take a little time for yourself. You're growing a human after all! <3


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I hear you..... just easier said than done at this time, unfortunately. Thank you <3 <3 <3


----------



## mkyerby16

Mrs. JJ said:


> @mkyerby16 - I love the name! What came to my mind right away for a middle name was "Jade". I just love it. But do you have any family names you could use?

Eh the whole family names thing is a sore topic. Sorry for repeating bc I think I have mentioned it in here before. But my husband is the 5th. I had told him before we even got engaged that if he wanted our kid if we had a son to be the 6th that he shouldn’t marry me because I thought that was just way too many of the same name. He was fine with it, but when my 1st was a boy of course his family flipped out that we weren’t going to name him the 6th & gave me a lot of crap about it bc of course they assumed it was all my fault. So they made things kind of a nightmare. we didn’t announce his name until he was born, and to make matters worse I made his middle name Michael which is my dad‘s first name. They were really not happy about that one. I love my husband‘s response though he says the last name is their name so what more do they want. Of course he doesn’t say that to them though. So this time I’ve already found out that my MIL told my mom at my sons bday party that since he was named after our family that this one better be named after someone in theirs. Makes me not want to just out of spite, plus I really dislike my MIL and don't really care to "honor" such a nasty person as selfish as that may sound. Her middle name is Ann, SIL's middle name is Elizabeth. My mom's name is Kathleen so they made my middle name Kate and my sister's Katelyn (super creative lol). My aunt, grandma and great grandma's middle name is Marie but it's also my cousin's who has treated me really nasty. DH suggested Rae but while I like the flow I'm not crazy about the name and it's my coworkers middle name and my Dad's middle name is Ray lol Our dog is Kara Mae lol! Idk why but that's what comes out when she's in trouble. Kinsley Marie, Kinsley Elizabeth, Kinsley Anne, Kinsley ugh idk I don't like anything lol


----------



## wifeybby

Baby name drama is never easy. I wouldn’t be using their family names either if I were in your shoes. She can get over it - not her baby, not her choice, not her business. IMO.

Kinsley Rain

Kinsley Rose

Kinsley Aurora

Kinsley Isla

Kinsley Ivy

Kinsley Eden - I love this!

My middle name is Rae and I don’t care for it :haha:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Ok ya, no family names then! What a mess! Screw them, it's your family, you can name your baby however you want! 

Oh I loveee those middle names @wifeybby!


----------



## mkyerby16

Oh no I didn't mean any offense about Rae :) It'd be kind of funny since my Dad/grandpa's middle name is Ray :laugh2: That's why I'm considering something super generic like Rose or Faith. I have no idea lol at least we got the first name.... I think.... Lol We won't be telling anyone her name till she's born


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@mkyerby16 i remember now you saying about the whole name thing! Families!!! Can be so annoying!!!! I don’t blame you for not using certain names. Up to you and hubby. We used family names as we both lost our dad (both named John) so used for DS 1 middle name so we just kinda followed suit with the others. We don’t really discuss names with people as everyone has an opinion and I don’t really care for hearing them :haha:

Love some of the suggestions for middle names. We are struggling with middle names. Thought about using mine or DH middle name but we are a Jane and Geoffrey so we aren’t really sure. DH is set ok Huxley for a boy but unsure on the Thea or Cora for a girl. Hopefully we decide soon as baby time is creeping up a bit too fast!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@BellaRosa8302 im so sorry your feeling like this.... but please vent away... you need to do it otherwise you’ll explode. It’s different but I kinda get what your saying. DH goes through periods of work where he works late and weekends and it’s left up to me.... it’s hard specially with being preggo. I hope things get better for you guys soon and there is less stress xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

mkyerby - UGH that is an awful situation. I, too, hate name drama. I was feeling kind of bad that my son's middle name is for my maternal grandfather (Henrik) and that maybe this next baby should have something for my DH's side of the family.... but then I remembered that we named him JACOB (which was supposed to be my husband's name... till they got to the hospital and my FIL decided he wanted a junior and named him James, after himself). Sooooo naming our son Jacob was our way of naming him after DH while giving him his own name. Plus, you bring up a good point - all the kids get DH's/SO's last name, so we should be able to name after our side of the family as we like! :haha: Anyway, back to Kinsley's middle name.... What about Grace? I'm partial to that one because it's my daughter's middle name. LOVE it. Kinsley Grace sounds beautiful to me <3 (Obviously biased though! :haha: ) 

Mummy - Thank you for your kind words and for commiserating! <3 

Still sore today... though nowhere near as bad as I was yesterday & the day before. I'm really wondering how I'm going to make it 8 more weeks... I really would be surprised if I don't go early :wacko: #HugeAndSore :rofl: Next midwife/ob-gyn appointment is Thursday. Anyone else have one coming up??


----------



## wifeybby

I had a 32 week appt yesterday, very quick and uneventful. Measured fundal height and checked heart rate, chatted for a minute with questions and that was it. I really miss getting scans at every appt :(

Kinsley Grace is super cute! <3


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Wifey, yesssssss, appointments aren't usually too much fun.... I guess I'm hopeful for some tidbit of information regarding when to expect baby or whether baby is head down yet, etc. :shrug: but in the end, it will probably be uneventful :haha:


----------



## Shanlee16

Hi ladies, I’m following along just keeping quiet. Have a lot of work in school and my toddler is keeping me busy! Hope you all are doing well and everyone is getting along well.


----------



## Babybump87

Advice ladies !

Been having quite bad period like pains and back ache since yesterday afternoon around 3pm . This has continued today . Went the bathroom before and there was a blob of clear/yellow jelly like discharge about a tea spoon amount ?! . (Mucus plug maybe ?!) 

Should I call / go the pregnancy unit ?! 

Never had this happen in previous pregnancies lost my mucus plug after a sweep with DD1 and lost it when my waters broke with DD2 

Thanks


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Babybump - I'd call. I know your mucous plug can regenerate, but that def sounds like it. Any blood?? Have you been timing your contractions? I wouldn't hesitate to call, but I wouldn't necessarily go to hospital yet. Keep us posted <3


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Babybump87 I was having that on Sunday. I drank some water and stayed on my left side but still didn't help. I got in the shower and that slowed them down but was still lasting all day. I didn't not lose any mucus plug though. If they do not let up or quit I would say you should go in. Better safe! 

As for me- I went to my appt yesterday and now due to my fasting numbers I have to start Metformin at night time and will now have ultrasounds every week. So weekly appts for me now. Fun fun!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@BellaRosa8302 Wow that is a lot you have to do! Sounds like you could use a good break for yourself. 

Welp I just e-mailed the ob/gyn practice because of way TOO much movement which is probably stupid and silly but seriously this girl hasn't stopped thrashing around for 2 hours and it is concerning. She is active but not non stop no pause/breaks.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ugh, sorry Hoping. Hope the Metformin helps you & that side effects are minimal/non-existent! :hugs: As for the contractions you were having - can I assume they eventually stopped for you?? Yesssss, I can def use a break!!! Thank goodness vacation starts this weekend. I NEED this week off!!! Too bad we're not going anywhere fun! A "real" vacation away would be amazing! Wow on the movement! Funny because I was looking up fetal seizures about a month or more ago because some of the movements I was getting were CRAZY - like my entire belly shaking - which I didn't remember from my kids. I read about other women who were concerned about movements like that and had seen their doctors. Apparently, if I'm understanding correctly, it's the baby sloshing/splashing around in the amniotic fluid! It ends up having a ripple effect on your stomach sometimes. That was definitely a new one for me, but def made me feel better! I'm curious to hear what your doctor has to say about it. Keep us posted!! :flower: :hugs:


----------



## wifeybby

I’ve wondered about too much movement myself sometimes, but the only answer I ever get online or from friends is that there’s basically no such thing. I’ve never been very concerned, just wondered sometimes. My OB never gave me a clear answer with too much movement either, just how many you should feel (4+ in an hour, which still sounds low to me). First time mom here though, so my knowledge is minimal :haha:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Today baby girl was going nutso. I realized after a few that she had the hiccups and I think she was pissed. I found her little butt/back and rubbed it and poked her toes and talked to her and she calmed down. It's SO WEIRD and awesome to have a little human in your belly. Never stops being crazy weird and wonderful.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hey Ladies. Nurse answered and they only get concerned if I feel less than 10 kicks/punches in an hour. Lots of movement is no concern.

@BellaRosa8302 The contractions I got on Sunday did end up easing up but lasted all day. In the beginning I was getting like 10-20 an hour. They were getting uncomfy. I am now still getting about 10 a day or more. Fun times :)


----------



## Shanlee16

Babybump87 said:


> Advice ladies !
> 
> Been having quite bad period like pains and back ache since yesterday afternoon around 3pm . This has continued today . Went the bathroom before and there was a blob of clear/yellow jelly like discharge about a tea spoon amount ?! . (Mucus plug maybe ?!)
> 
> Should I call / go the pregnancy unit ?!
> 
> Never had this happen in previous pregnancies lost my mucus plug after a sweep with DD1 and lost it when my waters broke with DD2
> 
> Thanks

Let us know how everything goes! Fx it’s nothing!


----------



## Shanlee16

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Ugh, sorry Hoping. Hope the Metformin helps you & that side effects are minimal/non-existent! :hugs: As for the contractions you were having - can I assume they eventually stopped for you?? Yesssss, I can def use a break!!! Thank goodness vacation starts this weekend. I NEED this week off!!! Too bad we're not going anywhere fun! A "real" vacation away would be amazing! Wow on the movement! Funny because I was looking up fetal seizures about a month or more ago because some of the movements I was getting were CRAZY - like my entire belly shaking - which I didn't remember from my kids. I read about other women who were concerned about movements like that and had seen their doctors. Apparently, if I'm understanding correctly, it's the baby sloshing/splashing around in the amniotic fluid! It ends up having a ripple effect on your stomach sometimes. That was definitely a new one for me, but def made me feel better! I'm curious to hear what your doctor has to say about it. Keep us posted!! :flower: :hugs:

We go on a mini vacation to the Adirondacks this weekend just OH and I. I can’t wait and it’s a surprise for my OH so I’m even more excited! The adirondacks is a large national park in northern NY and the weather may be spotty right now but I got us a cottage and I don’t even care if we don’t leave the entire weekend. I’m just excited we have the weekend to ourselves


----------



## Babybump87

Finally got through to speak to my midwife this morning ! Basically just advised to get my urine checked for an infection and if the pains get worse go to local maternity unit, that’s all! Kinda useless really :-k

I’ve had tons of water infections in the past and can be pretty confident that I don’t have any of the symptoms of a water infection now !

I’ve still got the pains but baby is very active !


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Awwww, Mrs.JJ - SO awesome that you can calm her down despite her being in your belly <3

Hoping - Good! Glad all is well. Sorry you're getting so many contractions! Are they uncomfortable? I'm getting a lot each day too, but mine just feel like my belly getting SUPER tight - not terribly uncomfortable. I never bothered to count them because I can never really tell when one ends and the next one begins. I just notice my belly being tight. :shrug: 

Shanlee - OOOOOOO I hope you have a wonderful time!!! :flower:

Babybump - That DOES sound useless!!! Annoying. Sorry you're still in pain. Try to rest if you can <3

AFM, my darn cold is back - tons of congestion and just general misery! I hate being sick while pregnant! Being unable to take anything sucks :( I feel like baby may have turned back into transverse position last night as I felt like it was stretching arms and legs out of the left and right of my belly. "Please keep your arms and legs inside the vehicle at all times" comes to mind :haha: I'm also getting sore SO easily... TMI but I feel like my pelvic bone, in the front, right above my lady bits, is splitting apart. PAIN! Ugh. I have my 32 week appointment tonight. We'll see what is said!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Shanlee16 - How fun!! Enjoy!!!

@BellaRosa8302 - I have that exact same pelvic pain too, mostly when I'm trying to roll over in bed. Keep my knees together otherwise helps but that's hard to do when rolling over. :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks for the tips about turning over in bed! You're right though - tough to keep legs together while you're heaving yourself onto another side of your body :haha: 

UGH I've been feeling like my pelvis is separating for a while now... and when I overdo it, I feel like it wants to split in half! But, this is a bit different from that... really concentrated pain right above my lady bits that started last night when I was trying to get up from the floor... I was on all fours in so much pain I didn't know how I was going to get up! :wacko: Starting to get REALLY nervous about labor again too... even though I'm only 32 weeks, I just feel like it's going to be here before we know it & I just don't feel like going through the pain part again :nope:


----------



## Shanlee16

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Thanks for the tips about turning over in bed! You're right though - tough to keep legs together while you're heaving yourself onto another side of your body :haha:
> 
> UGH I've been feeling like my pelvis is separating for a while now... and when I overdo it, I feel like it wants to split in half! But, this is a bit different from that... really concentrated pain right above my lady bits that started last night when I was trying to get up from the floor... I was on all fours in so much pain I didn't know how I was going to get up! :wacko: Starting to get REALLY nervous about labor again too... even though I'm only 32 weeks, I just feel like it's going to be here before we know it & I just don't feel like going through the pain part again :nope:

Bella- my girlfriend is also pregnant and her pelvic floor muscles are separating too soon. She has to go to physical therapy for it because it’s so bad. Maybe that’s what you’re experiencing? She’s 28 weeks now. 

And y’all about labor pains I feel you! I will get s nice contraction going and be like omg I don’t want to go through this again! Haha what did we get ourselves into?!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Labour!!!!! I’m really trying to stay positive about it but I keep having my nightly fear creep in! I keep trying to tell myself that I should enjoy it as it’s more than likely my last and that I’ll get to meet my baby BUT I still get the fear! 7 weeks!!! Argh!!

Talking of labour have any of you written a labour plan? Or a rough idea of how you’d like things to go?! 

I’m sorry to hear you ladies are getting pains/contractions. Babybump I would have thought they would want to check you out properly.


----------



## Babybump87

Sooo ended up in the maternity assessment unit this afternoon . As suspected no trace of a water infection ! Midwife said she’s not seen a water sample as clear as mine in months ! Well hydrated! 

My cervix is still closed and baby was moving all over the place and good strong heartbeat! No reason for the pain observed , maybe I’ve just over done it the last few days and it’s caught up with me . 

The only issue is that I’ve been referred for a growth scan tomorrow as midwife said baby has dropped off the curve of his growth chart and down centiles . I’m not gonna lie I don’t really get the whole centile thing anyway . 

Anyone been for a growth scan recently?. I’ve never needed one before. Will the sonographer tell me the results or a doctor? The midwife didn’t explain the procedure and my mind was miles away to ask her !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’ve never needed a growth scan but from friends and family they’ve usually told them there and then what they needed to know. Maybe baby boy is just in a different position?! Let us know how it goes.

Glad all seemed ok today though.... like you say maybe just been over doing it. Hard to rest though when you’ve other children to look after and it being half term!!!


----------



## mkyerby16

Anyone ever used a Haakaa silicone breast pump? I didn't even know they existed until I saw a few YouTube videos today about breastfeeding (I was trying to refresh my memory about storage and making a stash etc) and every video mentioned how great they were. Apparently alot of women use them to put on the side they're not feeding on to catch the milk from let down instead of wasting it. I know with my DS I poured milk all the time so it's an interesting concept.

Also my free breast pump from insurance shipped today! I've been meaning to make sure I was still eligible/see where I needed to order from and called today and didn't expect it to be so easy or for them to ship it pretty much immediately. I used Aeroflow.com.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I actually added one of those pumps to my amazon basket last night! Looks amazing and the reviews are great. I usually leak a lot from the other breast so to me seems a great idea to have some milk frozen.

Also was looking at reusable/washable breast pads ? Has anyone used them?! If so are they better than disposable?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Shanlee - My midwife didn't say much about what it was, but commiserated that she had the same issues when she was pregnant. She advised (in this order) a chiropractor, physical therapy, or prenatal yoga. Problem is, I have NO TIME for any of that :haha: In the meantime, like Mrs.JJ said, I've been focusing on keeping my legs together which really does help. Midwife mentioned that too. <3

Mummy - YES! I just handed in my birth plan at my appointment yesterday. My practice gives a bunch of questions, so it's more like "how do you feel about this or that" type of stuff. Basically I said I don't want pain meds (and my midwife amended it to add that I had 2 births without pain meds already), that I do NOT want my son circumcised OR retracted if it ends up being a boy, that DH is going to cut the cord after delayed clamping, and that I am breastfeeding - no formula to be given to the baby. OH and that I'd rather not give birth on my back - that I'm trying to minimize tearing. I don't think there was much more that was super important to me on there. 

Babybump - Are they worried? Did baby drop a major chunk of percentiles?? At least you're getting it checked out. Yay for another scan/peek at baby <3 Keep us posted!

mkyerby - I have been hearing about haakaas a lot lately. I had originally thought it just catches the breastmilk from the side that you're not nursing from, but learned that it literally pumps you, and that's not something I (personally) want. I think I'm going to try out the Milkies milk saver (which just sits in your bra & catches your letdown). Personally, I'm VERY sensitive there and HATE the sensation of pumping, so I think it would be distracting & uncomfortable for me. But I've heard RAVE reviews on it and so many people highly recommend it! I'd say if you're not as sensitive as I am, go for it! It's def cheap enough too to give it a go! As for a double electric, I got all my paperwork in, just waiting for mine to ship out! :happydance: (Happy dancing despite HATING pumping with a passion! But I know I'll have to do it once I return to work and want to make sure I have a good pump to do it with!) I'm getting mine from yummymummystore.com. 

Mummy - YES! I've used the reusable ones. I think they're great, personally. I have a few Bamboobies ones from when I had my son. What's great, too, is that every so often they have a freebie sale, where they'll send you some and you just pay shipping. When they did that, I'd have my mom "buy" some too so I'd have extras (they limit how many you get). I think I have a good 6 pairs now? And then disposables for backup. They wash nicely and I never had problems with leaking through them. Then again, I didn't use them in the early days (because I didn't have them yet at that point), so I guess keep that in mind. <3


----------



## Babybump87

Baby was perfect ! Was moving his little hands (she did confirm baby was a boy lol) he even has some hair growing !

He apparently dropped from the 95th centile onto the 90th not a massive drop but she said they were concerned because I was measuring a week ahead , then he dipped off and my chart was going horizontal as opposed to following the curve ! Yesterday I measured 30 weeks .. so now measuring a week behind based on fundal height ( not very accurate at all I don’t think ). Today he was head down too! Not confident he will stay that way given he was breech yesterday ! Still moving all around ! 

So he’s perfectly healthy no issues at all and currently weighs 4lb 3 oz !

We so stressed yesterday ! So now it’s just back to the midwife on 1 May !

Sorry not read through all the latest posts by you ladies but will catch up !


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Babybump - Yay! Glad you got another sneak peek at your baby boy! Interesting about the fundal height.... IDK how accurate that is. At my appt yesterday, I was measuring a week ahead :shrug: Interesting at the very least... Anyway, so happy he's looking healthy! Must be a relief for you! <3


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Glad all was ok with baby boy. I don’t always think fundal height is correct.... I think baby laying in certain ways can affect it. My first bump measured 2-3 cm bigger throughout and he was my smallest. My smallest bump measured about 1-2 cm smaller each time and she was my biggest baby. Baby boy is already 4lbs! And you say his hair! Just too cute. 

I can’t believe how quickly the finish line is approaching! I want to meet this baby but also don’t wanna not be pregnant if this is the last time! If that makes sense!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 someone was giving away a free maxi cosi car seat so we picked it up and I now ahave the newborn wedge bit for mine! The one we picked up is out of date so hey..... I haven’t got to pay £21 for one!!!!!!!


----------



## mkyerby16

Decided on a coming home outfit... Cute while still practical for a newborn. Told DH we have to figure her name out asap so I can order


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Super cute!!!!! Will you have the bow too?


----------



## mkyerby16

Mummy2Corban said:


> Super cute!!!!! Will you have the bow too?

Yep! What fun is having a little girl if you don't stick a giant bow on her head? :kiss::rofl:


----------



## Shanlee16

Baby bump- glad everything was ok! I don’t understand much about percentiles and charts haha but I’m glad you got to see baby and make sure he was healthy! 

Mummy- I can’t wait to meet baby too! But I also am so excited to not be pregnant anymore! I am over it, I’m uncomfortable, I hate not being able to move the way I want or lay the way I want or have sex! But this isn’t my last baby so I don’t know how I’d feel if I was in your boat. 

What pump has everyone used in the past? With my daughter I used the medela pump but didn’t like it too much. I didn’t like not being able to move around and so I added to my amazon baby registry the medela handsfree electric pump, but I would love some suggestions! 

Afm OH and I are on our babymoon and we are just absolutely loving it. We left last night for the adirondacks and it is beautiful here. High 50s-60s and sunny! Such a nice getaway. We really needed this and also it was nice because my birthday is on Tuesday so it was like a two in one getaway. Is anyone else doing a babymoon?


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Babybump87 someone was giving away a free maxi cosi car seat so we picked it up and I now ahave the newborn wedge bit for mine! The one we picked up is out of date so hey..... I haven’t got to pay £21 for one!!!!!!!

Wow that’s amazing !! Fingers crossed I have mine !


----------



## Babybump87

mkyerby16 said:


> Decided on a coming home outfit... Cute while still practical for a newborn. Told DH we have to figure her name out asap so I can order
> 
> View attachment 1059392

Aww too cute !!


----------



## elmum

Shanlee, that sounds so nice. Enjoy!
My older four are keeping us busy as we await baby arrival. No time for baby moon this time. I’m just hoping we get moved into our house before baby. Fingers crossed


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So ladies were are you feeling hiccups? Usually I’ve felt hiccups down low in pelvis but right now I’m feeling them midway above my belly button?! I know whatever position baby is in it’s got time to move but I’ve still no idea where this baby is at! Haha! Think with baby no 5 I’d know!!!!


----------



## julesmw

Sounds like this is baby number five for a few of us!


----------



## julesmw

Mummy - I've been feeling hiccups really low each time so far.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Yup almost every night! Pretty sure head is down but still shifting about side to side with every other part of her body! Makes me wince sometimes she’s so violent in there, my kids enjoy the show though!
Reflux is horrid, trying not to take antacids too much as the calcium inhibits iron absorption and I need my tablets to work at full efficiency.
Got a scan on Thursday to check the placenta has moved, be nice to see bubs again but being Easter hols I’m not sure what to do with my three older ones, they might have to come and wait quietly, hmmmm!


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy - I’ve been feeling hiccups really low down in my pelvis area too !! 

I’ve no idea were my baby is at either ! All I know is I can feel something hard on my right hand side whether that’s a bum or head I’ve no clue ha !


----------



## Babybump87

Mark&Annie said:


> Yup almost every night! Pretty sure head is down but still shifting about side to side with every other part of her body! Makes me wince sometimes she’s so violent in there, my kids enjoy the show though!
> Reflux is horrid, trying not to take antacids too much as the calcium inhibits iron absorption and I need my tablets to work at full efficiency.
> Got a scan on Thursday to check the placenta has moved, be nice to see bubs again but being Easter hols I’m not sure what to do with my three older ones, they might have to come and wait quietly, hmmmm!

Didn’t know about the antacids and iron absorption ! I’m on iron tablets and taking gaviscon and omeprazole ! 

Good luck for your scan on Thursday !


----------



## mkyerby16

I've had terrible heartburn too! Most importantly try to take antacids at least an hour apart from any supplements to help with the iron thing.

Ugh I'm at work and don't know if it's just her position or BH but I keep getting pains and feel really uncomfortable. I kind of feel like her head is just pressing up against something. At least I work at the hospital I'm delivering at :lol:


----------



## Babybump87

I’ve been taking them both together soon as I wake up! GP didn’t mention a thing to me about taking them at different times ! Thanks for posting ! 

Hope you’re feeing more comfortable now MK !


----------



## mkyerby16

Babybump87 said:


> I’ve been taking them both together soon as I wake up! GP didn’t mention a thing to me about taking them at different times ! Thanks for posting !
> 
> Hope you’re feeing more comfortable now MK !

Thanks! It didn't bother me if I was sitting or laying, but now I'm still having some pains. It's hard to describe. At the moment it's kind of a crampy pain in my lower belly and vajayjay. Belly also has felt very tight. Nothing I can like "time" though. I have an Appt tomorrow :shrug:


----------



## Shanlee16

I get hiccups numerous times a day! I can always feel them pretty low but sometimes they move to the left or right side a bit. I think they’re kind of annoying tbh! Haha

@mkyerby16 - I hope everything is okay! Could it be some labor symptoms sneaking up on you or maybe a little dehydration? How far along are you now?


----------



## emzeebob

Evening 

Soorry been AWOL. Not having a good time with spd. Complete agony and on crutches :( had it with both boys before so knew it was coming.

Cos mobilelity so bad and the suspected clot I had a few months back I'm back on fragmin daily injections :( 

Plus baby is not growing well. Hes on the 10th centile and doesn't seem to want to shift, they not too concerned as he's sticking to the 10th but have to have growth scans every 2weeks, the sonography tells me what centile he is on at every growth scan. 

So apart from all the apps and scans I have a consultant app at 36 weeks to decide when my planned csecrion will be, either 39 weeks as planned or earlier If he still on the 10th centile

Hope you all well


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@emzeebob - so glad to hear from you but so sorry you're in so much pain and having so many appts! Hope Baby Boy hits a growth spurt. Hang in there!


----------



## Shanlee16

emzeebob said:


> Evening
> 
> Soorry been AWOL. Not having a good time with spd. Complete agony and on crutches :( had it with both boys before so knew it was coming.
> 
> Cos mobilelity so bad and the suspected clot I had a few months back I'm back on fragmin daily injections :(
> 
> Plus baby is not growing well. Hes on the 10th centile and doesn't seem to want to shift, they not too concerned as he's sticking to the 10th but have to have growth scans every 2weeks, the sonography tells me what centile he is on at every growth scan.
> 
> So apart from all the apps and scans I have a consultant app at 36 weeks to decide when my planned csecrion will be, either 39 weeks as planned or earlier If he still on the 10th centile
> 
> Hope you all well

Like JJ said I’m glad to hear from you but so sorry everything is going so poorly. I hope baby boy is alright and keeps on the 10th percentile. My thoughts are with you


----------



## julesmw

I'm with you guys on the painful BH. Just got back from a three mile walk (it takes me an hour, so maybe more like a stroll!) and of course had BH during, but after getting home, I had a couple that felt like the real deal - painful instead of uncomfortable. They are done now, thank goodness! Made me nervous for a few minutes, though!


----------



## Babybump87

Shanlee16 said:


> Like JJ said I’m glad to hear from you but so sorry everything is going so poorly. I hope baby boy is alright and keeps on the 10th percentile. My thoughts are with you

Same here! Hoping things improve soon for you and baby boy ! X


----------



## Babybump87

mkyerby16 said:


> Thanks! It didn't bother me if I was sitting or laying, but now I'm still having some pains. It's hard to describe. At the moment it's kind of a crampy pain in my lower belly and vajayjay. Belly also has felt very tight. Nothing I can like "time" though. I have an Appt tomorrow :shrug:

Hope your appointment goes well ! I’ve been feeling what I can only describe as a swiping feeling in my vajayjay as if a hand or foot is just going to poke out of there haha ! Really uncomfortable at times !


----------



## Shanlee16

julesmw said:


> I'm with you guys on the painful BH. Just got back from a three mile walk (it takes me an hour, so maybe more like a stroll!) and of course had BH during, but after getting home, I had a couple that felt like the real deal - painful instead of uncomfortable. They are done now, thank goodness! Made me nervous for a few minutes, though!

I’ve gotten a couple of those too! Definitely after I get done working out where I’m on edge wondering if they’re the real deal. And then I get all anxious about labor haha!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@emzeebob so good to hear from you... sorry your in so much pain. A bit of a worry about baby boy but maybe his just gonna be a diddy one if he sticks to his line.

Sorry so many of you are so uncomfortable with BH. I got odd pains but nothing like what your explaining. 

I’m still slightly shocked that we are so close... 6 weeks for me tomorrow. I’m feeling like I need to start getting things sorted so I’m more ready. Probably set up the crib and stuff at 37 weeks and wash babies clothes then?! Ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## emzeebob

This is my 3rd pregnancy and I've never had bh.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@emzeebob im pretty sure I’ve not had them either?! Like I get aches and pains but not like ladies explain braxton hicks.

Talking of BH how do you ladies find the after pains??? I think I dread the after pains more than labour itself!!!!! Haha!


----------



## julesmw

Mummy - I do, too! It's gotten worse with each delivery and I dread that part. 

I have no fear or worry about labor. I look forward to it. Finally get to do what makes this pregnancy worth it - go have the baby! But the week after? Stitches, bruise-like pain from pushing something out of you, contractions every time you nurse, your milk coming in and your poor breasts turning into hard boulders and leaking everywhere - that week is so so bad!


----------



## mkyerby16

The worst thing I remember is the nurse coming in to push on my uterus every how every many hours. Hands down worst pain I've ever felt. BUT I had a c-section and was on pain meds the first few days after so as far as after pains that's all I remember.


----------



## julesmw

Mkyerby - oh my word! They push on your stomach after a C-section?!?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@mkyerby16 that sounds brutal!!!! 

@julesmw the after pains scare me! I never had them with my first!! So was a shock with my second.... third time round oh my goodness! Even the baby crying made me have them. That pain is just horrible.. would pick contractions over after pains!!!! And like you say with everything else you have to deal with after giving birth!


----------



## emzeebob

Is it a hospital or country based because midwife has never pushed on my uterus after either of my births, (1 v and 1 csec) 

Is anyone leaking milk yet? I never had any milk with my first 2 it never came in even after I have birth, last few evenings my boobs have been killing me, rock solid, twice the size. And leaking on my support bra, 
No matter how much I shower I can smell milk its.so weird, hubby thinks I'm going crazy cos he can't smell it


----------



## Babybump87

emzeebob said:


> Is it a hospital or country based because midwife has never pushed on my uterus after either of my births, (1 v and 1 csec)
> 
> Is anyone leaking milk yet? I never had any milk with my first 2 it never came in even after I have birth, last few evenings my boobs have been killing me, rock solid, twice the size. And leaking on my support bra,
> No matter how much I shower I can smell milk its.so weird, hubby thinks I'm going crazy cos he can't smell it

I never got milk after either of the girls .
Same as you just didn’t come in and I didn’t do anything to stop it !

I’ve not had any leaking this time around either but I do keep getting a shooting pain down my boobs into my nipple area !!


----------



## Babybump87

We finally have the decorating done !! DH has worked hard getting it all sorted! Looks really nice now in the girls room , they love it ! 

Feel like I can really concentrate on preparing for the baby’s arrival now! I have the space saver cot already out ready to set up . DH just needs to get the rest of the baby items out the attitc when he goes up there !


----------



## mkyerby16

Just got back from Dr. she went ahead and checked me bc of those pains I had been having, cervix was closed and long so all good. Said they were probably just BH. She was worried about my blood pressure though, it was high but it's always higher when I'm at the Dr than at home so I track it at home (hadn't today though), but I've also been super stressed today and had to take my 4 yr old to the Appt with me alone. So I'm just going to keep an eye on it at home and call if it stays up. Was measuring at 31 weeks which I will be on Thursday.


----------



## mkyerby16

julesmw said:


> Mkyerby - oh my word! They push on your stomach after a C-section?!?

Yessss, it was terrible. I guess to make sure your uterus is shrinking and everything like it's supposed to, but since I've only had the c-section I can't compare to how it feels after a vaginal birth vs c-section.

Oh and one of my boobs has started leaking just a drop or two here and there of colostrum. That didn't happen till like 38 weeks with my DS.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@emzeebob - I leaked a teeny bit before my son, so far nothing yet this pregnancy. But omg, you mentioning the smell of milk... brought back memories. I leaked for almost the full 2 years I breastfed, soooooo many breastpads! And the reusable I'd leak through so it cost a fortune in disposables. I'm not looking forward to that again. :dohh:


----------



## mkyerby16

Oh man JJ I only made it 5 months breastfeeding my DS for various reasons, but I leaked alllll the time too . I'm not looking forward to that again. Gross but totally true... my bathroom would be covered in milk bc I'd leak so much from the time I stepped out of the shower till I could get my bra on with disposable pads in. :wacko:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Yep! Although after a while it was more of a slow leak or just the other breast during letdown so this time I got milk savers to catch some. Not sure how that works though, like I know you shouldn't put warm fresh milk in with chilled milk in the fridge right? So how do you save it? I hate the save it half an ounce at a time, what waste of bags!


----------



## mkyerby16

I need to look into those too! I know it's perfectly fine to combine milk that has been expressed in the same 24 hours, if not a little more than that. But you’re correct it needs to all be the same temperature. I’m not sure if you can put the milkie things directly in the fridge or if you have to pour the milk into like a little bottle or container first. I know I have some test tube looking things or smaller bottles that I had to go with my Medella breast pump. Use whatever container you need to to stick it in the fridge and let it cool, then add it all to a bigger bottle or bag as you go once it's cooled.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Ya that might be the way to go... I'm gonna ask my local breastfeeding mom's group to see if they have any good ideas/tricks.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I leaked and sprayed tonnes with my first too was ridiculous how much milk there was but mine has settled each time. Like I do leak BUT it’s not as bad as the first! As for saving milk I’ve no clue x


----------



## Babybump87

Oh gosh I hope I don’t get any milk and leak everywhere especially since I am being bridesmaid at my BILs wedding in July ! Hopefully baby will be around 6 weeks should he arrive on his due date !’

Earlier in the pregnancy I did really want to try and breastfed this time around but I just don’t have the confidence to do it in public


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I love a good wedding!! What’s your bridesmaids dress like? If your milk did come in hopefully it would have dried up by 6 weeks.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Babybump87 - It's really not so bad. I found that the Lansinoh disposable breastpads worked for me. They have a plasticy back so they won't leak through unlike a lot of other breast pads out there. And for while I just carry lots of extras until I'm not a fountain. :haha: But the milk savers should help, you can stick them in your bra to catch milk so all that milk isn't wasted.

@mkyerby16 - The ladies in my nursing group said the same thing you did. I guess a lot of them use the haakaa so then they put that in the fridge until it cools and they'll combine it with their other chilled milk from the day.


----------



## Shanlee16

Wait why does milk temperature have to be the same to be combined? I’m so new to the breastfeeding world. I only made it about 3 months with my daughter.


----------



## mkyerby16

Shanlee16 said:


> Wait why does milk temperature have to be the same to be combined? I’m so new to the breastfeeding world. I only made it about 3 months with my daughter.

It can make the milk spoil ( it will have been warm then cooled then warmed back up from the new milk then cooled again then warmed up when you use it....not good).


----------



## mkyerby16

Here's some good breast milk storage info/guidelines 

Proper Storage and Preparation of Breast Milk | Breastfeeding | CDC

Can You Add Fresh Breast Milk to Breast Milk You Already Collected?


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> I love a good wedding!! What’s your bridesmaids dress like? If your milk did come in hopefully it would have dried up by 6 weeks.

No idea ! SIL has not picked any yet ! I just know the colour , wouldn’t mind it’s a big wedding too !!

Thanks Mrs JJ will have a look into those if needed!


----------



## julesmw

Anyone else having sharp pain in your stomach when you turn over in bed or get up too fast or carelessly?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@julesmw - Yep. Not a lot but I have to move slowly when I get up and down and stuff.


----------



## elmum

Yes julesmw
Mine is more on the sides but it hurts a lot to try to move from a laying down position


----------



## julesmw

elmum - that's mine, too. Usually my left side but sometimes it's my right.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I need to catch up on some posts but is anyone else already leaking colostrum?! I been having the let down feeling over and over again which is extremely annoying for a couple days now and it happens all day. Last night I leaked for the first time before bed. FUN TIMES! I do not think I ever leaked or had let down feeling in the previous pregnancies until after babies were born.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sooo I just read back through posts and u guys already answered my question LOL. SORRY! Disregard. Glad I am not the only one leaking. The let down is sooo annoying!


----------



## mkyerby16

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> Sooo I just read back through posts and u guys already answered my question LOL. SORRY! Disregard. Glad I am not the only one leaking. The let down is sooo annoying!

For probably two months now I keep randomly getting that let down feeling too! It’s so weird! A week or so ago I noticed a small dot of colostrum and I’ve seen a few dots since but only from one boob


----------



## Babybump87

Some for me jules usually on my left hand side it’s a sharp pain in my ovary area . It’s really painful!


----------



## Shanlee16

I’ve been having the let down feeling quite frequently and have seen a couple drops of dried milk on my shirts in the morning or around my breasts at night. It’s a surprising thing but I think I experienced this with my daughter and just didn’t realize that’s what it wasn’t.


----------



## julesmw

Babybump - yes! Really painful where I stand by the side of the bed to recover for a second fearing I injured myself. :dohh:


----------



## julesmw

Anyone else thought about the fact that we are having a baby at the beginning of summer just in time to look squishy and out of shape in summer clothes? :sad2::laugh2:


----------



## mkyerby16

julesmw said:


> Anyone else thought about the fact that we are having a baby at the beginning of summer just in time to look squishy and out of shape in summer clothes? :sad2::laugh2:


Haha omg yes. I'm going to the beach like 12 weeks post partum and I'm thinking omg me in a bathing suit no. I was preggo during winter with my son so alot of my maternity clothes were sweaters and jeans so I hated the thought of spending money on summer maternity stuff but then I realized I'd prob be in it the rest of the summer post partum anyway


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Haha! Have totally thought about it. Keep looking at summer clothes..... but I don’t want tight clothes and I’ve got to be able to breastfed too! Nightmare!


----------



## Babybump87

We have had some fabulous weather today and wearing a vest top made me feel strange ! Felt like everyone was looking at me even though they wasn’t lol .

I will be investing in some Spanx pants :rofl:. Got away with it previously given my DDs were winter babies !


----------



## elmum

I’m just glad we won’t be pregnant in the heat of the summer! I’ve been there done that. No fun!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 I don’t wanna complain because this weather is amazing BUT I don’t have many maternity hot weather clothes and don’t really wanna buy any!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Totally get you Mummy ! I’m lucky I can still fit into most of my pre pregnancy summer clothes apart from the vest tops ! 

I wouldn’t wanna buy any either, hopefully you will fit back into them before full summer time weather hits ! 

I bought two cute baby romper suits today , got some socks and bibs earlier in the week too! Anyone else feel like they still have loads to buy?!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

My bump now is too low to do my buttons up on jeans and shorts :haha: and my other normal clothes just isn’t covering bump :haha: leggings are my friend!!!

As for baby stuff all I have is 4 vests, 1 sleepsuit and a few cardigans.... I just don’t wanna get too much white stuff as I want to buy for a pink or blue baby. I can always order from next as it’s next day delivery so I’ll order sleepsuits when we know then take it from there. Those first few days we do a lot of skin to skin so baby doesn’t really get dressed.... that’s my thinking anyway. 

Has anyone got any appointments this week? I’ve got midwife Tuesday and whooping cough Thursday.

Whose gonna go first?! It’s really not long till babies are gonna start popping into our messages! :baby:


----------



## emzeebob

I just have a stand to buy for the moses basket and some pre made milk for hospital to buy and I think I'm done :)

Started packing my bag as didn't do it with my 2nd son and he came early at 36 weeks had to send hubby running around so want it done this time, 1st son came 15 days late so wasn't panicking to get the 2nds done lol

We've had such nice weather here ibebstatted washing baby clothes, blankets, towels moses sheets etfllc. Very strange to see such tiny things on my washing line again


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I plan on washing the stuff I have about 37 weeks and then sorting a pile ready for home birth/ or dash to hospital. If all ok I’ll need to find some towels and shower curtains to protect the floors etc


----------



## Babybump87

I spoke too soon I couldn’t button up my favourite linen trousers today ! My MIL thinks my bump has dropped too. Leggings are now my friend too Mummy they are soooo comfortable I actually bought a few pairs in different summer colours only cheap in Primark thought they would do ! 

It’s crazy to think some of us may only see our midwives 3 more times 34 weeks, 36 weeks and 38 weeks . I’m not keen on my midwife at all! 

Emz I’ve been doing exactly the same the girls have been sooo excited today looking at all the baby things . Felt a bit sad for DD2 though she was trying to sleep on the cot mattress !! 

I’m gonna start picking things up for my bag next week too! I hate the feeling of being caught out ha !


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy - we have the newborn wedge insert too !! DH couldn’t find the bag anywhere in the loft at first then just as he was going to get out he found it !! 

All our old baby stuff is good to use too which is fab all the covers from the pram and car seat just need a good hot wash !


----------



## emzeebob

Not a fan of my midwife either, I told her my anxiety was playing up all she replied was oh dear you'll be fine (even though I reminded her I had severe pnd with both my boys and had to go through gp this time for support as she refused to refer me) but cos I'm on blood thinners I have to have my blood pressure down every 2 weeks :/ so have the pleasure of seeing her loads :( she's retiring though the week baby is due just my luck lol 

I don't know if it's cos baby is small or I'm just eating properly and off alot of meds I was on but I've only put on 2lb was shocked when I got weighed last week. I have a tiny bump compared to my friend who's 6 weeks behind me lol


----------



## Shanlee16

I’m feeling the pressure too! we are getting married less than 2 months after baby is due so the pressure is on to lose all the weight immediately. I was working out and eating very well after my daughter and felt and looked good, so I’m confident it can be done again. 

As for baby stuff, we have like 3 things and I have no motivation to get anymore. I want to wait until after my baby shower but don’t even think then that it will be something I want to or look forward to doing.


----------



## wifeybby

Happy Easter girls! Hope anyone who’s celebrating has a lovely holiday. <3

I have an appt Tuesday, and my shower is next weekend. Appt will probably be uneventful like last time - I miss getting scans every visit. I’m really interested to see what baby girl weighs, but I don’t think they’ll check until I hit full term. Idk?

I just realized the other day, I’ll be 37 weeks come Mother’s Day weekend. Best thing ever! Feeling very lucky and blessed lately.

Has anyone done hypnobirthing? Or taken a course? I’ve been looking into it, found an online program id like to do but been so busy this weekend getting our house ready for the shower next week, I’ve had no time. We bought and moved into our house in February, still aren’t 100% settled in and ready for this! Things are coming along nicely, but still not 100%.


----------



## Babybump87

emzeebob said:


> Not a fan of my midwife either, I told her my anxiety was playing up all she replied was oh dear you'll be fine (even though I reminded her I had severe pnd with both my boys and had to go through gp this time for support as she refused to refer me) but cos I'm on blood thinners I have to have my blood pressure down every 2 weeks :/ so have the pleasure of seeing her loads :( she's retiring though the week baby is due just my luck lol
> 
> I don't know if it's cos baby is small or I'm just eating properly and off alot of meds I was on but I've only put on 2lb was shocked when I got weighed last week. I have a tiny bump compared to my friend who's 6 weeks behind me lol

Oh no that’s awful especially with your history ! I suffered with post partum anxiety after the girls so I’m so glad you reached out to your GP for advice ! I’m also nervous / worried incase it hits again if the birth but hopefully if it does I will be able to deal with it better! So I know how you feel hun ! Silly cow you would think anxiety , PND would be high up on the list to watch for too ! Hopefully things will settle down for you soon and you will feel more relaxed which will help your well being too!


----------



## Babybump87

Shanlee16 said:


> I’m feeling the pressure too! we are getting married less than 2 months after baby is due so the pressure is on to lose all the weight immediately. I was working out and eating very well after my daughter and felt and looked good, so I’m confident it can be done again.
> 
> As for baby stuff, we have like 3 things and I have no motivation to get anymore. I want to wait until after my baby shower but don’t even think then that it will be something I want to or look forward to doing.

Wow amazing your brave getting married so soon after giving birth hats off ! I got married when DD2 was 6 months old so most of my baby weight was gone ! 

Enjoy your baby shower when you have it !


----------



## Babybump87

wifeybby said:


> Happy Easter girls! Hope anyone who’s celebrating has a lovely holiday. <3
> 
> I have an appt Tuesday, and my shower is next weekend. Appt will probably be uneventful like last time - I miss getting scans every visit. I’m really interested to see what baby girl weighs, but I don’t think they’ll check until I hit full term. Idk?
> 
> I just realized the other day, I’ll be 37 weeks come Mother’s Day weekend. Best thing ever! Feeling very lucky and blessed lately.
> 
> Has anyone done hypnobirthing? Or taken a course? I’ve been looking into it, found an online program id like to do but been so busy this weekend getting our house ready for the shower next week, I’ve had no time. We bought and moved into our house in February, still aren’t 100% settled in and ready for this! Things are coming along nicely, but still not 100%.

Happy Easter !! We had a lovely day with the on laws ! Girls played outside all day in the sunshine !

I wish we got more scans here in the U.K. 2 just isn’t enough at all ! Unless you get a growth scan or pay I don’t think you will find out the weight of babyminder now until birth !

I’ve not done hypnobirthing or anything like that! Oo someone else having a baby shower ! Enjoy!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 awesome work on the newborn wedge! One less thing to worry about! Woop! Sounds like you had a lovely day! 

I wish we had more scans or more midwife appointments. So far I have had 3-4 midwife appointments the whole pregnancy! Booking in, 16 weeks and then 28 weeks?! My Tuesday one is the 34 week one. So crazy! I’m meant to have a home birth visit at 36 weeks but I’m not sure I’ll get an appointment for next week. 

@emzeebob your midwife sounds budget! With your previous you would have thought she would have been all over that!!!! Annoying that you had to go to your dr. Sometimes it makes you wonder why they choose there jobs when there so slack. 

@wifeybby sounds like you’ve been busy with sorting your house! It’s amazing how much you need to sort when you move let alone with a baby on the way! I can’t wait to see her nursery pictures. And I’ve not done hypobirthing. Defo think it’s worth looking into if you feel as though it’s a positive step.

@Shanlee16 what a goal to loose weight for! I don’t have much motivation after baby is here to loose weight cause I feel so tired... I’m hoping with this being baby no.5 and being so busy with the others it will just fall off!!! Have you got much to sort out for your wedding or are you good to go???

Was just thinking how about a round of bump pictures??? Wanna see how everyone’s bump is coming along!!!


----------



## wifeybby

Huge! :haha: but I love it. I have playroom pics I want to share but bnb always gives me the “the file is too large” BS lol I promise I’ll get them on soon! The girly dinosaurs theme is just too cute.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Bump looks amazing!!!!!! Beautiful xx


----------



## mkyerby16

Last Thurs at 31 weeks... Time is flying!


----------



## Babybump87

@Mummy2Corban I know was so relieved when he found it! same here for the midwife appointments too next one will be 34 weeks on 1 May , then 36 weeks think ,this will be a home visit . then 38 hopefully that will be it don’t want to be seeing her at 40 weeks that’s for sure ! Our community midwives are only at my GP once a week too. Glad they book your next appointment before you leave or id never see them ! I do have the HV coming out too week after next! 

I’ve tried to post a pic too and it’s saying file to large !


----------



## Babybump87

Lovely bumps ladies .
You both look so well !


----------



## mkyerby16

Warning super whiny ridiculous sounding post ahead....

Idk if I'm just super hormonal or have unrealistic expectations or what but I would think that while I'm growing his freaking child I would get just a little extra tlc and support from my husband, but if anything I've gotten even less. I've felt like a single mom bc when he works he's gone for 24hrs then he's been doing other things and when he is home he just falls asleep in the recliner. Last week between work, fishing and turkey hunting he was barely home. I went to my Appt on Tues and had to take my son and my BP was so high from me being stressed the Dr was worried. I had a breakdown and tried to calmly and rationally explain to my DH how I was feeling. He apologized and seemed to understand. I've had a terrible sinus infection or cold or something all weekend and I feel absolutely miserable. My head has been hurting to the point where I'm sick. I work weekend nights and I can't wait to come home in the morning, take my after work nap and have DH home so I can actually relax. Then he just tells me oh so and so wants me to go fishing with him tomorrow (as I'm laying on the sofa practically crying bc I feel so bad). ](*,)

We were also supposed to move before she came but he's dragged his feet on getting a few house projects done so our house still isn't ready to sell and we don't have a nursery set up at all and I'm done pestering him to do anything.


----------



## crusherwife44

I thought i would say hi ladies. I know ive been MIA for so long. I moved and finally back living with my husband and out of the military! I havent kept up on here much. We got 11 baby chickies and have been working on garden and coop outside. 
Transferred over here to a girl doc i don't really like. Trying to switch doctors this week to a guy a friend recommends very much and she had the girl doc i had too with one of hers. I want this Labour and delivery to be the best yet cuz let's face it.... The other two sucked lol. 
I'm having bh all the time. You guys?


----------



## Shanlee16

We have most of the things for the wedding sorted. And by we I mean I! 

Here’s a candid shot of me and my bump with my daughter on the Easter egg hunt we did yesterday! I’ll have to take a more proper one tomorrow. Everyone else looks so beautiful


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ladies you all look amazing!!!! Perfect bumps! I will take one in a bit and post it. 

@mkyerby16 moan away! Men just don’t get it! Just be firm and tell him you need to rest and he can pull up his socks and get on with it. Hugs xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@mkyerby16 hugs! That sounds super stressful. Men can be so dense but that would have really irritated me had you just told him that and he said he understood then he was going to go fishing. Okay... No. lol I agree you need to just put up your feet and relax. Let him figure out what needs to be done in the house and he can do it. 

Cute bumps ladies!! :)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

wifeybby said:


> Huge! :haha: but I love it. I have playroom pics I want to share but bnb always gives me the “the file is too large” BS lol I promise I’ll get them on soon! The girly dinosaurs theme is just too cute.
> 
> View attachment 1059778

Cute bump!! Love the dino theme, I did one for my son (doing mermaids for this little one). And I'm totally ordering that same pack n play! I love that it has some storage underneath!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Lovely bumps ladies!! I'm doing maternity photos this Wednesday so I'll post a pic later this week.

@mkyerby16 - I would be frustrated too! I've been putting Hubs to work every weekend. He's been non-stop busy helping around the house, I don't know what I'd do if he wasn't helping and enthusiastic. I do have to keep him focused though, he gets distracted by work so I put it on the calendar and make sure he knows what we're working on next. Maybe you can schedule a day and make a list of things you can work on together?

AFM - I have my baby sprinkle next Sunday so Saturday is devoted to cleaning the house, decorating and working on the yards. I'm excited for the sprinkle and even more excited that when it's over I don't have any more big things besides birth so I can actually focus on organizing and laundry and putting together the baby stuff as well as maternity leave so I can go to chiro appts and yoga and such. :happydance:


----------



## mkyerby16

Well he just left to go fishing for the evening. Leaving me to do what needs to be done around here and care for our son/do dinner and bath etc. I can't even say I'm pissed more like devastated. I should have, but I didn't want to have to tell him to stay home. I wanted him to figure out that he should stay or maybe even want to stay and spend some time with us, but he's made his priorities very clear and I'm not about to fight for someone to care about me. I'm still sick and really don't feel good and to make matters worse I've mentioned it before but a while back I was randomly getting what I can best describe as a feeling of getting stuck in a contraction. My lower back, belly, and thighs will ache so bad and my belly will feel tight but it doesn't come and go it just stays for 10-15 minutes steady. Well when I woke up from my after work nap it happened again and was bad and I was nauseous and shaking and it lasted longer for maybe 30 mins at least. Once it eased up he was like so you're OK if I go? :x And he works tomorrow and some overtime Wednesday so he'll be gone from tomorrow morning till Wednesday night and while yes he'll be working and making money for us I'll have to do everything here/getting DS to and from school and all all by myself for 2 days.


----------



## Babybump87

Always vent here @mkyerby16 ! I’m not surprised your feel soo stressed out ! Woman have to carry on no matter what when we are feeling ill but men jeesh like babies !! Hope your feeling better soon !


----------



## Babybump87

mkyerby16 said:


> Well he just left to go fishing for the evening. Leaving me to do what needs to be done around here and care for our son/do dinner and bath etc. I can't even say I'm pissed more like devastated. I should have, but I didn't want to have to tell him to stay home. I wanted him to figure out that he should stay or maybe even want to stay and spend some time with us, but he's made his priorities very clear and I'm not about to fight for someone to care about me. I'm still sick and really don't feel good and to make matters worse I've mentioned it before but a while back I was randomly getting what I can best describe as a feeling of getting stuck in a contraction. My lower back, belly, and thighs will ache so bad and my belly will feel tight but it doesn't come and go it just stays for 10-15 minutes steady. Well when I woke up from my after work nap it happened again and was bad and I was nauseous and shaking and it lasted longer for maybe 30 mins at least. Once it eased up he was like so you're OK if I go? :x And he works tomorrow and some overtime Wednesday so he'll be gone from tomorrow morning till Wednesday night and while yes he'll be working and making money for us I'll have to do everything here/getting DS to and from school and all all by myself for 2 days.

Oh wow that totally sucks !! Sorry but he’s been a total a hole now especially to leave you in the position !! Maybe you need a good sit down chat with him so things don’t fester and you get more annoyed with him ! Do you have any family /friends that could help you out over the next few days !


----------



## mkyerby16

Babybump87 said:


> Oh wow that totally sucks !! Sorry but he’s been a total a hole now especially to leave you in the position !! Maybe you need a good sit down chat with him so things don’t fester and you get more annoyed with him ! Do you have any family /friends that could help you out over the next few days !

Thanks <3 I think I'm just extra hurt bc I did have what I thought was a good chat with him just last week explaining how I feel. I thought he understood and he apologized, but apparently it went in one ear and out the other. He washed a load of towels today while I was sleeping which he normally doesn't notice needs to be done (although I did make a comment about it this morning) so I'm guessing he thinks that was his big contribution and everything's all good... Mind you I still have to fold them and put them away now. :roll: It just kills me that when he's sick ( like just a couple of weeks ago) he lays on the sofa and whines or sleeps, acts like he's dying and does absolutely nothing but I'm supposed to be freaking Super Woman I guess. I don't really know what to say to him at this point or how to make him realize what a sh*t husband he's being and that I NEED more. I already tried my best to explain it last week (and many other times) so at this point I just feel defeated I guess. I don't have energy to fight but I'm trying to figure out what I'm going to do/how I'm going to act when he comes home tonight. I don't want him to see me as the type of wife that never "let's" him go do things but this isn't fair.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Will respond to messages just thought I’d add my near on 35 week bump. Now on my way to the midwife x


----------



## Shanlee16

Hey ladies, I’ve got my fetal echocardiogram at 3 today. Feeling pretty anxious about it now! If everyone could send some good thoughts my way I’d appreciate it. I’ll keep you all posted as to how it goes.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Goodluck lovely! Sending you all the positive vibes. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Babybump87

Lovey neat bump mummy2corban ! 

Good positive vibes from me shanlee !!


----------



## Babybump87

mkyerby16 said:


> Thanks <3 I think I'm just extra hurt bc I did have what I thought was a good chat with him just last week explaining how I feel. I thought he understood and he apologized, but apparently it went in one ear and out the other. He washed a load of towels today while I was sleeping which he normally doesn't notice needs to be done (although I did make a comment about it this morning) so I'm guessing he thinks that was his big contribution and everything's all good... Mind you I still have to fold them and put them away now. :roll: It just kills me that when he's sick ( like just a couple of weeks ago) he lays on the sofa and whines or sleeps, acts like he's dying and does absolutely nothing but I'm supposed to be freaking Super Woman I guess. I don't really know what to say to him at this point or how to make him realize what a sh*t husband he's being and that I NEED more. I already tried my best to explain it last week (and many other times) so at this point I just feel defeated I guess. I don't have energy to fight but I'm trying to figure out what I'm going to do/how I'm going to act when he comes home tonight. I don't want him to see me as the type of wife that never "let's" him go do things but this isn't fair.

Sorry your having such a hard time with him!!. Hopefully he will realise soon the pressure you are under ! Can’t imagine your frustration ! 

Men are such babies when they are sick and like you say we are meant to be superwomen !! Id try and relax hun letnit go over your head like he does , I’d let he washing mount up and gonhave a relaxing bath ! 

I think we all worry about being the nagging wife too sounds like he does more than enough fun/down time things for himself !


----------



## Babybump87

Is anyone else feeling real pressure down below? 

When I am walking my stomach goes rock hard and I can just feel so much pressure. 

I noticed today too that baby had hiccups but it felt like they were in my bum lol that sounds crazy haha !


----------



## emzeebob

Babybump87 said:


> Is anyone else feeling real pressure down below?
> 
> When I am walking my stomach goes rock hard and I can just feel so much pressure.
> 
> I noticed today too that baby had hiccups but it felt like they were in my bum lol that sounds crazy haha !


Yes lots of pressure when i walk and feeling like I need a wee. But u don't need one. Grrr, but at the scans baby is little curled up in my pelvis in a ball all tucked up so I'm not surprised about the pressure 

Can i ask what's a sprinkle?

Being in UK we don't really do showers but I'm a rainbow and brownie leader (younger version of girl.scouts) and I'm leaving the unit after maternity as I'm starting my pgce for teaching qualification and the girls want me to have a baby shower as a leaving party, they are so excited (aged 5 year old for rainbows and 8-10 for brownies) they've planned vest decorating and baby food guessing flavour, I'm.so excited


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Good luck @Shanlee16 !!! I hope it all goes great!

As for me - I just got out of my 35 week appt (2 days early) and we found out baby girl is now breech. She was head down for the last 5 weeks and now she changes on me! The doc told me next week if she is still head up we will schedule me for a manual flipping (ECV). Which could result in an emergency c-section or it might not take and would end up in a 39 week c-section... or sooner if she comes on her own. Decisions decisions. I really did not want to have a csection!!!

Explains all the crazy movement I have been experiencing lately and the period pains/back aches.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Failing an ECV can you not just have a breech birth? I’ve thought if mine was bum down I’d definitely still opt for vaginal birth.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Also have a look at spinning babies website - the inversion exercise has good results flipping baby ;)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I have checked out the spinning babies site before! She is kicking me right in the cervix and behind right now and it hurts. Makes me jump lol. I guess these OB'S wont do a breech birth only C-section.


----------



## wifeybby

Aww! Mummy, you are too cute, all belly!

Here’s a pic of our crib, we put it together on Sunday. So in love with it. Still need a mattress, but whatever lol the color is called sugar cookie, isn’t that cute?!

https://i66.tinypic.com/2jaazo4.jpg

https://i68.tinypic.com/20jmxrp.jpg


----------



## wifeybby

And wishing you well Shan.

Hoping, hope baby turns around for you in time. I hope you can avoid a csection!


----------



## crusherwife44

Hoping, my 1st was breech until like my 38 week appt. I didnt want any of those procedures or csection so i googled........ What i did was put a ton of pillows under my hips laying down. Then i put a pack of ice on his head. Layed there for awhile and he didnt like it and i felt him flip. Worth a try over doctors help?


----------



## Shanlee16

Thank you ladies! Baby is great and healthy and they saw every thing that they needed and we were told it was a 1:10,000 chance that he has a heart defect. So grateful!!

As for a sprinkle it is like a mini baby shower. 

Wifey- the crib is beautiful!

Hoping- that is unfortunate! What does the manual flipping entail?


----------



## julesmw

Wifey - We just put up our crib tonight and it looks like the same color as yours. So pretty!

Shanlee - some friends of mine are having a Sprinkle for me. They said it was a mini shower for 2nd, 3rd, 4th babies. Never heard of it before that!

Hoping - they induced my son at 36w due to cholestasis. When they checked at 34 weeks, he was breech. When I went in at 35 weeks to have him manually turned (about four days before I was to have him) he had flipped and was head down. I hope yours flips for you, too! 

Babybump - mine does, too. I get pressure way low and my bump goes rock hard when I'm out walking. Feels like it must be nearing the end.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Shanlee16 that is the best news ever! So pleased all seems fine. 

@wifeybby that cot is lovely and I love her bedding!!!!

@Hoping4numbr3 cant believe she is breech! What a monkey. Well you’ve got sometime to encourage her round. I’ve heard about the ice pack at the top. Hopefully she spins. When will they do a ECV? 

I had my midwife appointment yesterday. I didn’t have my usual midwife as she was off sick. Wasn’t left feeling very happy with my appointment though. Nothing serious but she was like I think the baby might be head down and it’s possible the baby is back to back?!? Also have no home birth booked in or no appointments in clinic as they are full! Apparently I’ve got to wait for a phone call to see what they can do. Hopefully my midwife comes back and gets me something sorted!


----------



## Shanlee16

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Shanlee16 that is the best news ever! So pleased all seems fine.
> 
> @wifeybby that cot is lovely and I love her bedding!!!!
> 
> @Hoping4numbr3 cant believe she is breech! What a monkey. Well you’ve got sometime to encourage her round. I’ve heard about the ice pack at the top. Hopefully she spins. When will they do a ECV?
> 
> I had my midwife appointment yesterday. I didn’t have my usual midwife as she was off sick. Wasn’t left feeling very happy with my appointment though. Nothing serious but she was like I think the baby might be head down and it’s possible the baby is back to back?!? Also have no home birth booked in or no appointments in clinic as they are full! Apparently I’ve got to wait for a phone call to see what they can do. Hopefully my midwife comes back and gets me something sorted!

That is so weird! It sounds like she didn’t know much. And I thought you were preparing for a home birth so they would know that? 

Also ladies I’m really looking for some advice on breast pumps. I want to breast feed and pump this time around and I really would love some guidance and advice on good ones!


----------



## mkyerby16

My phone's not letting me post pics right now for some reason but I ordered baby girl's coming home outfit and a cute tutu/headband set for her newborn photo shoot (pics are in my pregnancy journal) yesterday. My baby shower is on Sunday. After that I'll evaluate what we still need and I guess we'll figure out what the heck we're gonna do with everything since we haven't moved yet. :shrug:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh I love her name! Super cute outfits too


----------



## julesmw

In bed at almost 11 pm and I would kill for a bowl of cold cereal. :laugh2:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hahaha!


----------



## Babybump87

Oh no Hoping ! Hope she turns back for you ! Little monkeys ! 

Love the crib Wifey super cute !! 

Glad all went well Shanlee !!


----------



## Babybump87

Oh gosh mummy I wouldn’t have been happy at all with that appointment! So you still don’t know if baby is head down or back to back ! What did she actually check lol! Hopefully your normal midwife will be able to clarify and sort out your home birth ! Services are so stretched it’s ridiculous !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Well I’m now booked in on the 10th May for a homebirth visit but with the midwife I had Tuesday. She hardly felt my tummy so I don’t know?!? 

Had my whooping cough jab today.... ouch!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks ladies! Yes I have heard of the frozen pea trick as well. It is worth a shot! I guess they just manually turn her using their hands and some people say it is really painful and some people felt no pain. I can do nothing if I want and get a c-section at 39 weeks but after 2 vaginal births I really do not want a csection now. They said I could have pain medication or an epidural for the procedure but I am not sure I want either of those for a procedure that should only take like 5 mins or less. We will see how it goes :)


----------



## Babybump87

Glad you got a visit booked Mummy but shame it’s not with your normal midwife ! Maybe she might have more time with it being a home visit. I’d be pushing her to make sure she checks properly this time ! 

I’ve seen it done on YouTube Hoping ! Doesn’t look pleasant at all ! I’m sure they provide you with gad and air too. Hopefully she will turn back fingers crossed ! 

I’ve been hit with back ache and those period type pains again all today! I just feel real pressure and tightening when walking I’ve had to stop a few times today and cross my legs as it’s been uncomfortable but I don’t yet feel like I’ve got a bowling ball between my legs hahaha! I’d love to know what he’s doing in there ! 

Hoping the next few weeks go fast because I’m starting to get that being over pregnant feeling, anyone else ?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Holy wow I have a lot to catch up on! I was off work for one week of vacation time so I haven't made it back on here since then! Well, here goes!

Mummy - I get it! I'm personally NOT ready for this baby, but my body says otherwise :wacko: I'll feel better if I can get a bit more organized at home!!! Still so much to do!

mkyerby - ADORABLE choice - Love the outfit! <3

Shanlee - Spectra! I did Medela with my daughter and Spectra with my son - Spectra was so much more comfortable and gave me better output. Also, Simple Wishes makes a hands-free pump bra that is great - highly recommend that also! Enjoy the babymoon!

Mummy - I read that if baby is head down, hiccups will be felt really low... that's where I've been feeling them lately and I've been told baby is head-down. 

Mark&Annie - YESSSSSSS reflux is getting horrible! It hadn't been too bad for me this pregnancy, but I'm eating my words now UGH! Best of luck with your scan! Enjoy seeing babe <3

Emzeebob!!!! Yay! So glad to hear from you! So sorry you're in pain and having issues with growth, but it sounds like you're being well-monitored and babe will be just fine <3 Keep us posted!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Responses to page 104 (Going to have to run for a bit, will catch up with the rest later!!!)

Jules - Wish I were brave like you! I'm dreading labor SO bad... but yes, I remember thinking (with both of mine) that labor was cake compared to afterward... especially with my daughter. Everything is SO sore down there afterward.... and I remember feeling intense pressure after being on my feet for too long. Also a bit nervous about how breastfeeding is going to go. I know I'll be able to, because I definitely did with both my kids, but my first was SO much harder than my second (in terms of pain) because when I had my son, my daughter was still nursing... so I didn't have to go through engorgement (my daughter helped with that) and my nipples weren't terribly sore, since they were used to my daughter nursing... but now that I haven't nursed in a couple of years, since my son stopped much earlier than my daughter did.... I feel like starting all over may be a bit painful. Can we tell I'm a baby when it comes to pain?!?! You would never guess I've had two pain-med-free labors :wacko: 

Wow, you ladies are making me remember the little details of breastfeeding! I forgot about leaking out of the shower & running to get a bra & pads on! I plan on getting a milkies milksaver this time around and try and catch some of that (especially when feeding on one side and letting down on the other)! Mrs.JJ, after you cool down your milk you can add it to whatever container in the fridge then freeze together <3 Also, squirting baby in the face when trying to latch (or on latch) and you're also reminding me about the smell of it - I could ALWAYS smell it on me, but you're right - thankfully, my DH could never smell it on me either :haha:


----------



## emzeebob

I've just say and cried cos I'm hungry, seriously hormones


----------



## Babybump87

Oh no Emz ! I’ve been close to crying with frustration a few times !!


Might be TMI but had anyone noticed an increase in their discharge ? Sometimes I feel as if I’ve slightly wet myself although I most defiantly haven’t !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ah emzebob!!! Think we’ve all come a cropper to these pesky hormones!!!

Yeah I’d say just recently I feel like there is more! And feel wetter! Oh the joys!!!!!

How has everyone been? Another week done! As if baby news will start popping up soon!!!! Who will be first???


----------



## Shanlee16

Babybump87 said:


> Oh no Emz ! I’ve been close to crying with frustration a few times !!
> 
> 
> Might be TMI but had anyone noticed an increase in their discharge ? Sometimes I feel as if I’ve slightly wet myself although I most defiantly haven’t !

I’ve been having so much discharge that I’ve had to wear a panty liner. But it also may be a result of not fully being able to empty my bladder. I’m not sure, all I know is that I feel wet whenever I’m not wearing one now. I’m not a huge fan of this haha!

And Mummy, I know I can’t believe that we are this far along!! Before we know it we will be having updates on the first babies to arrive! So exciting!!


----------



## Shanlee16

Babybump87 said:


> Oh no Emz ! I’ve been close to crying with frustration a few times !!
> 
> 
> Might be TMI but had anyone noticed an increase in their discharge ? Sometimes I feel as if I’ve slightly wet myself although I most defiantly haven’t !

I’ve been having so much discharge that I’ve had to wear a panty liner. But it also may be a result of not fully being able to empty my bladder. I’m not sure, all I know is that I feel wet whenever I’m not wearing one now. I’m not a huge fan of this haha!

And Mummy, I know I can’t believe that we are this far along!! Before we know it we will be having updates on the first babies to arrive! So exciting!!


----------



## emzeebob

Just had another growth scan and baby hasn't grown much at all, infact he's dropped from the 10th centile to the 5th. 

I've got a consultant app in 2 week to discuss what's going to happen, this is going to be a horrible 2 weeks im really scared.

Anyone had growth issues in pregnancy


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Panty liners are a must!!!!

@emzeebob no I haven’t. Can you talk to a consultant before then? Seems a little unfair to make you wait!


----------



## Shanlee16

@emzeebob i have to agree with mummy, that seems like a long time in between. Did they tell you why it had to be 2 weeks? I hope it’s not IUGR


----------



## Babybump87

Glad I’m not the only one having increase discharge I may have to start wearing panty liners too !

Sorry Emz I’ve had no issues with baby’s growth sorry cannot help . Try and stay calm and relaxed I know it will be super hard . Sending baby and yourself best wishes. I do agree with the other ladies try and speak to your consultant before hand ! 

My nephew stopped growing, no reason was found and SIL had to have scans she was booked for induction but he arrived by himself 3 weeks early weighed 5lb . He has no issues now and is a happy and healthy 4 year old !


----------



## emzeebob

Shanlee16 said:


> @emzeebob i have to agree with mummy, that seems like a long time in between. Did they tell you why it had to be 2 weeks? I hope it’s not IUGR


Iugr was mentioned by the specialist midwife but she said consultant will talk to me at app. I didn't know what it was till I googled, wish i hasn't now


----------



## Shanlee16

@emzeebob I’m sorry that you’re going through this. I would be calling the specialist trying to get in sooner, especially if I was measuring as far back as your little man sounds like he is. I’ll keep everything crossed for you and keep you two in my thoughts. 

Afm I am having such bad back pain this morning as well as period like cramps. I’m not sure what to do but it has made my day pretty unbearable. Any advice or any ladies going through a similar bout of back pain?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@emzeebob - I'm sorry you're having to go through this, it's so worrisome. Seems crazy to make you wait 2 weeks! 

AFM - I had my baby sprinkle (small shower since it's my second child and it was co-ed) yesterday, it was wonderful and this is my last week of work before I go out on disability for 4 weeks prior to my due date (35 weeks today :happydance:). I hope she doesn't come early and mess up all my time off I have, I still have a lot to do to get ready however my doc wants me to go into labor BY my due date. So hoping she's right on time. Although I am very uncomfortable already, my belly skin huuuuurts. 

Today I have to go to the doc for my GB swab. I'm nervous. Didn't have it before but I know it can be different every time and don't need any more complications thrown into this since I'm trying for a VBAC. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Babybump87

Shanlee16 said:


> @emzeebob I’m sorry that you’re going through this. I would be calling the specialist trying to get in sooner, especially if I was measuring as far back as your little man sounds like he is. I’ll keep everything crossed for you and keep you two in my thoughts.
> 
> Afm I am having such bad back pain this morning as well as period like cramps. I’m not sure what to do but it has made my day pretty unbearable. Any advice or any ladies going through a similar bout of back pain?

I’ve had back pain and cramps so I feel your pain with this ! All I can suggest is warm bath , pain relief tablets and maybe a hot compress ! 

Im suffering bad at the minute with my hips moreso my left one . It’s making sleeping unbearable !


----------



## Babybump87

Glad your baby shower went well Mrs JJ!! Did you/baby get anything unexpected?! 

Hopefully little one will stay put until you are ready for her arrival ! Good luck for your GD test too !! 

I have my 34 week midwife appointment on Wednesday it’s come around quick ! I’m really hoping she tells me he’s head down ! I’m so nervous to find out which way he is lying as I still feel like he’s all over the place ! He was head down 3 weeks ago at my growth scan but the day before the scan he was transverse so know he’s a little wriggler ! 

Anyone else found out the position of their baby’s ?


----------



## Shanlee16

Babybump87 said:


> I’ve had back pain and cramps so I feel your pain with this ! All I can suggest is warm bath , pain relief tablets and maybe a hot compress !
> 
> Im suffering bad at the minute with my hips moreso my left one . It’s making sleeping unbearable !

Thanks! I’ve tried a heating pack, Tylenol, rubbing, a nap and now we’re on to an ice pack. I’m running out of hope. I also had a very small amount of blood when I used the bathroom earlier. I’m not sure what to make of it.


----------



## Babybump87

Shanlee16 said:


> Thanks! I’ve tried a heating pack, Tylenol, rubbing, a nap and now we’re on to an ice pack. I’m running out of hope. I also had a very small amount of blood when I used the bathroom earlier. I’m not sure what to make of it.

Maybe you should phone your midwife for a bit of advice !


----------



## Babybump87

What maternity / sanitary pads are you ladies buying for after birth ?!

With DD1 I used Mothercare ones felt like I had a big brick between my legs, uncomfortable but needed them because of the stitches ! DD2 I just used Always Ultra Night ! 

I have already picked up some Kotex and Always Ultra Night. I don’t like the pads without the wings !


----------



## Shanlee16

Babybump87 said:


> What maternity / sanitary pads are you ladies buying for after birth ?!
> 
> With DD1 I used Mothercare ones felt like I had a big brick between my legs, uncomfortable but needed them because of the stitches ! DD2 I just used Always Ultra Night !
> 
> I have already picked up some Kotex and Always Ultra Night. I don’t like the pads without the wings !

Where I’m being seen we don’t have midwives. It’s an office with Drs and nurses and I know if I call and leave a message they will tell me to go to L&d at the hospital and I don’t really want to go there now! I’m very frustrated today with him haha! 

JJ that is so awesome that you get 4 weeks prior! I’m envious you work for a company that appreciates their mothers so much, that is amazing. Did you get anything good at the sprinkle? 

I also plan on buying probably the Always Night pads with the wings. I’m like you I don’t like pads without wings. With my daughter I had them and loved them as I bled A LONG TIME.


----------



## Babybump87

Shanlee16 said:


> Where I’m being seen we don’t have midwives. It’s an office with Drs and nurses and I know if I call and leave a message they will tell me to go to L&d at the hospital and I don’t really want to go there now! I’m very frustrated today with him haha!
> 
> JJ that is so awesome that you get 4 weeks prior! I’m envious you work for a company that appreciates their mothers so much, that is amazing. Did you get anything good at the sprinkle?
> 
> I also plan on buying probably the Always Night pads with the wings. I’m like you I don’t like pads without wings. With my daughter I had them and loved them as I bled A LONG TIME.

Ohh I see thats kind of annoying ! Our midwives are only at my GPs surgery once a week so if anything happens it’s off to the MAU in our local maternity hospital so I understand you not wanting to call !! 

I will probably end up stocking up on the Always since I know they are reliable ! I bled for ages too after DD1 was about 5 or so weeks ! DD2 was around 3 weeks! Not looking forward to this stage !


----------



## Mrs. JJ

We didn't need too much so I got lots of cute outfits, onsies and PJs and a couple little things we needed plus some diapers. All I really need now is the pack n play and I'll get a new wipe warmer and shopping cart cover. And all this pad talk reminds me that I need to get some pads and nursing pads and such before I'm ready.


----------



## mkyerby16

I cannot stop peeing today. :shock: Wth. I don't remember it being this bad with my DS. I've had a cough too and I HAVE to squeeze my legs together. I'll have just peed but still be on the toilet (thankfully) and blow my nose or cough and more pee shoots out... Tmi but What the heck!? :oops: I need to do more Kegels :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I usually buy some of the massive pads for labour... specially with being at home and not knowing when your waters will go! Plus for those first few bigger gushes after birth then I like the smaller ones but without wings! Hehe! 

I also bleed for quite a while too.


----------



## Babybump87

Aww that’s great MrsJJ !!

Haha MK ! The joys of pregnancy /post birth !

Ewww I hate the gushes after birth when you stand up! I will pick some extra maternity and Always products up anyway ! 

I’ve started to get my bag ready now too ! It will be packed and unpacked soo many times before the big day ! Is anyone taking a dressing gown !? Find them such a waste of space . 

I’m gonna have a spare bag at home which DH can just grab if I need more things bringing into hospital anyway! 

I literally cannot believe it’s the 1 May tomorrow!! It’s so crazy !


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ok, continuing my catch up - (for my own reference: p. 105) :haha:

Breastfeeding - to everyone/anyone: I breastfed my daughter till she was 3 years + 2 months. I tandem fed my son and daughter for 4 months. I continued on to breastfeed my son for 14 months. Both of my kids self-weaned (my son due to a strike - I tried every trick in the book to get him back on the boob, but he's stubborn). And I did this while working... so lots of pumping too. Point being, I'm happy to help if anyone has any questions :flower:

Babybump - In terms of breastfeeding in public, there are certainly ways around it - you don't have to if you don't want to. And it doesn't have to be all-or-nothing - you can always feed expressed milk in public or formula feed in public. Or use a cover (although babies do tend to hate that...). I used the double shirt trick & swear nobody could ever tell what I was doing. But, of course, you do you & feed your baby how you are most comfortable - happy mama = happy baby <3 

Jules - YES! I get really awful round ligament pains... usually when I wake up with my belly stretched one way/not supported enough. So like, last night I was sleeping on my right side, and I woke up with sharp knife-like pains under my belly on the left side. When that happens, I just rub it and turn over onto my other side <3

Hoping - YES! I've randomly been leaking here and there. One time when my son was using the potty for the first time and I was SO proud of him! I started crying (thanks hormones) and told him how proud I was of him, and started leaking out my right boob :haha:

To be continued.... :haha:


----------



## elmum

Hi ladies. Just checking in. Can’t believe it’s gonna be May tomorrow! 
We are in the final stretch. I packed a diaper bag for baby with a couple of swaddles and his take home outfit. 
I am still delaying packing my bag. I don’t know why!? I’ll be 35 weeks tomorrow, induction in 3 weeks. I need to get breast pads too. I breastfed my older four pretty much till I was pregnant with the next one. (They are all 20-22 months apart) I breastfed the fourth baby longer- he was almost two when we stopped. I can squeeze and get a little out of each breast but no major leakage this time.
Have you heard of these new gadgets that catch the letdown on the breast you are not feeding from?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@elmum - Time is flying and you might be one of the 1st to give birth! Very exciting! Ya, I got some milk savers to catch the precious liquid. I wished I'd had them last time so I think it's worth a try!


----------



## julesmw

Oh my word the heartburn. I ate maybe 500 calories yesterday and still took so many Tums. I don't know why it plagues me every pregnancy. Do I just run out of room and the baby pushes my stomach up? Because I really don't understand how I have heartburn so much. It feels like half my calories in a day come from Tums!


----------



## julesmw

I need to go read through the funny/embarrassing labor stories thread again before I give birth. It was great last time I was due and made for the perfect read at night when I couldn't sleep. :laugh2:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ok, continuing my catch up - (for my own reference: p. 106) :haha:

Jules - YES! Ughhhhhh summer clothes/beach weather/bathing suits.... I actually just recently bought myself a pair of maternity shorts with the elastic on the sides but that still has the button/zipper closure. I figured at least I'll have one pair of shorts that fit me this summer! :haha: I also contemplated a maternity bathing suit... I am a teacher & take my kids to the beach weekly in the summer. I def need a good bathing suit that I'll be comfortable in and that I can breastfeed easily in! As much as I want to buy any maternity clothes NOW.... because I feel funny buying them postpartum, I also realize my body will be different & if I'm thinking of wearing it postpartum, I'd better wait until then to purchase. At least having GD helps in one way... since diagnosis I haven't gained any more weight, so hopefully the weight will come off quickly & I'll be able to fit into summer stuff more quickly :haha:

Babybump - YESSSSS..... I have my completion discounts ready on my baby registries (which I pretty much made for the completion discounts since who's buying me stuff for a 3rd baby, right?! LOL). So I'm ready to order that, especially because I need to pack my darn hospital bag! I just made the list of what I need in it yesterday, so I need to sit down and do it!!! 

Emzeebob - Ugh my midwife is less than supportive lately too... sorry you're going through this hun. Glad your GP seems to be taking care of you :flower:

Shanlee - Best of luck with the wedding!!! That's a lot to have on your plate at once. You are brave!!! <3

Wifey - I read a book on hypnobirthing.... it was a nice read, made me feel more confident about labor, but after two natural, pain-med-free births, I'm kind of of the mindset that it doesn't really work (sorry!). Maybe you'll have better luck with it than I did! <3 PS - Love your bump shot! Cute! <3

Mummy - Great idea! I'll try and get a bump shot on here.....eventually.... they're all on my phone and I'm currently on a computer :haha: 

....to be continued :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ok, continuing my catch up - (for my own reference: p. 107) :haha:

Ugh Mkyerby - First - adorable bump pic! I feel you girl. Please feel free to vent in here! My husband has been useless with helping, too. Granted, in his case, it's usually due to working late and working on his school projects (he's finishing up his Master's). But still.... I swear, he comes home every night saying, "we need to get the kids to bed early tonight because I've had a long day and I'm tired." Um... excuse me? I work all day and then have the kids... I literally do EVERYTHING for our children.... Here are a couple of gems: 1. I asked him to give the kids a bath because I literally felt like my pelvis was breaking in half. He ran the bath water, got the kids into the tub, and left me to get down on my knees and actually wash them. I COULD HAVE DONE THAT! 2. A couple of nights ago, he comments, "Watch, it would be just my luck that my favorite brewery would release this limited edition beer on a Saturday, when I could actually go up there and get it, and you would go into labor." Um... excuse me?? Then when I gave him a bit of an attitude about that remark, he says, "Well, how is it any different from you being upset if you go into labor and miss our daughter's dance recital?" UM. REALLY?!?! It's totally different! I've been taking her to dance two days a week for the entire school year! If I miss her recital, I'll be devastated! IT'S OUR DAUGHTER'S RECITAL! and we'd both be missing it if I'm in labor! This is NOTHING compared to beer! Ughhhhhhhh sorry, then there I go piggybacking off your rant :haha: Sorry hun, didn't mean to take the attention away from your rant - just trying to say I feel you. I'm in the same boat. :hugs: we will get through this.... somehow.... :haha: <3 <3 <3

Crusher - cute pic! Hope you get the doctor you want. And yes - I get BH multiple times daily! :wacko:

Shanlee - Awww, love the candid shot! You have the perfect round/basketball bump! <3

Mrs.JJ - Love mermaids!!! So sweet! Yay! Enjoy your sprinkle!!!

mkyerby - UGHHHHHH makes me so mad for you! But I can totally relate.... mine is SO exactly the same! :hugs: Hope you're feeling better??? And as for the way he acts when sick... MAN FLU. Mine's awful in that manner as well! Woe is me because I have a sniffle! I wish they could feel what it's like to be pregnant and hurting for 5 seconds! Maybe then they'd care & pitch in a bit more!!! 

Mummy - ADORABLE bump! You're all baby! So cute!

Shanlee - Best of luck sweetie! I expect you probably kept us posted but I have yet to read it :wacko: :haha: Hope it all went well! 

....to be continued :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ok, continuing my catch up - (for my own reference: p. 108) :haha:

Babybump - YES! The pressure is real! Sometimes as I'm walking around to get my groups (teacher here) I end up holding up my belly with my hands to try and relieve some of that pressure! :haha: Also makes me have to pee sooooo often!

Emzee - awwwww that's sweet! Hope you have fun! :flower:

Hoping - I'm pretty sure you mentioned breech in the May group & I responded there - any progress on that?? Really hoping you don't need a section! <3

Wifey - that crib is BEAUTIFUL!!!! <3 

Shanlee - YESSSSSS!!!! Great news!!!! :happydance: So glad baby's heart looks good!!! :yipee: You must be thrilled! As for pumps, I have experience with Medela and Spectra. I had Medela for my daughter, then Spectra for my son. Between those two, I thought Spectra was better by far! Far more comfortable and better output. Hope that helps!!! Also, have you looked into getting it free through your insurance??

mkyerby - OOoooo that reminds me that I finally got a coming home outfit and need to share! I'll have to check out yours on your pregnancy journal! :flower:

Jules - I feel you, girl!!! I love my cereal - HUGE pregnancy craving for me! Unfortunately my GD can't handle it :( I can manage a bowl of Honey Nut Cheerios with 2% fairlife milk... but I really want cornflakes with whole milk :cry: Enjoy a bowl for me!!!

To be continued.... :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ok, continuing my catch up - (for my own reference: p. 109) :haha:

Mummy - What exactly happens now?? Homebirth visit? It's not like they can predict when you're going into labor? I guess I'm a little confused as to what that looks like?? Sorry that it's not with the midwife you want though, that's really crappy. :( 

Hoping - When exactly are you having the procedure done?? I don't blame you not wanting pain meds for something so quick, but I really hope it's not too painful for you <3

Babybump - Yup - I've been getting mild period like cramps here and there... and (TMI, sorry) while I used to be quite constipated, the opposite is beginning to happen. Warned DH as I know that started happening before I went into labor with my other two. Or, hey, maybe it's just a fluke & I ate something that didn't agree with me :shrug: Over being pregnant, sure am! But still not ready, so hoping for a bit more time still... 

Babybump - YES... I get nervous about it too (the huge amount of discharge) because I had a slow leak with my son... sometimes I wonder if I've got another. Oh well, I've got my 36 week appointment next Thursday (May 9th) and it's an internal one, so maybe I'll have more information then. 

Mummy - I'm wondering the same!!! In the May group, 3 babies have been born! I feel like it's a matter of time before we start in this group! <3 <3 <3 

Emzee - Thinking of you :flower: At least, if they're letting you go two weeks, they're probably not TOO concerned.... I'd just make sure to call if you have any changes/lack of movement, etc. Let them monitor everything with you to make sure you and baby are okay <3 Hang in there hun!

MrsJJ - Yay on the sprinkle! Glad you had fun! And OMG so jelly on the 4 weeks off! Enjoy your time! <3 Keep us posted on the group B test! I also tested negative for it with both of my pregnancies, but I know a while back they tested me for it (before I was ever pregnant) and I had it.... so I do wonder if I'll end up with it again at some point :shrug:

Shanlee - Have you tried a bath? I had one for the first time in probably years a couple of days ago and OMG it was HEAVENLY! It made all my aches and pains go away... at least, while I was in there :haha: Maybe that would help?? 

One page left to catch up on, ladies!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ok, continuing my catch up - (for my own reference: p. 110) Yay! Last page! I'm caught up!!!! :haha:

Babybump - I've heard AMAZING things about Depends... so I bought the silhouette ones. I think they're going to work much better than the maxi pads and/or mesh panties and huge liners they give at the hospital. I plan on wearing the Depends with those heavenly ice pack pads they have at the hospital for as long as I can! 

mkyerby - Same girl, same! The pee just keeps coming and coming... it's awful! 

elmum - Yes! I have a milksaver in my cart on amazon that I plan on buying! :) I've heard good things about the Haakaa too, but since it literally pumps you, I didn't want to go that route - I'd rather something just catch what comes out naturally :shrug:

Jules - YES, heartburn is horrible. I've started taking Zantac as a preventative, because I know it's inevitable! I'll have to look up the stories you're talking about; sounds like fun!

I MADE IT TO THE END! ALL CAUGHT UP! WOOT WOOT!

Ok, now, AFM.... just been SO incredibly busy. So many appointments, so many things going on outside of work/socially/family related.... So many things going on AT work.... bottom line is, I'm sore, tired, stressed, and feel unready, both to give birth/go through labor again, and for baby at home. I'm in the middle of making purchases needed for baby, organizing what I've got at home for baby, doing baby laundry (OMG those yellow stains that come out after being stored in the attic are horrendous and SO hard to get out! Thank you Oxiclean!) I just feel like my house is a mess, I still have to pack my hospital bag, and then it's just that my husband isn't able to help so it's all up to me to take care of the two kids I already have and get ready for this 3rd one on top of just the woes of being in my 9th month of pregnancy now! :wacko:


----------



## julesmw

I'm only 32 weeks, so not needing to pack a hospital bag yet. Wondering what you all put in them? It seems every time I pack it, I use almost nothing in it. I'm in the US so they supply baby diapers and wipes, baby stays in the hospital t-shirt, hat, and blanket, I wear the hospital gown. The last three babies I just wore home what I wore there since I was always induced and they didn't have any birthing fluids on them from a big rush to the hospital. The first pregnancy I brought pre-pregnancy clothes and had NO CLUE I wouldn't be able to fit them two days after giving birth. :rofl:


----------



## crusherwife44

Bellarosa you are so good at catching up on everyone. I'm awful! I got a few urges of nesting last week and now I'm just googling everything labor and delivery. I meet my new doctor tomorrow and maybe discuss how important it is to me to have no meds! Just let me be lol
I don't really remember packing my bag for the last 2 but this time i pulled the bags out already.
Ladies who were talking about bleeding afterward.... I bled FOREVER after my first and then researched everything for the second because it was such a bad recovery. Raspberry leaf tea. I swear it works. I meet have mentioned it earlier. Sorry if again but i only bled for like 5 days. It was great! Gradually drink more and more until delivery.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’ve been meaning to ask about the raspberry leaf tea!!! I’m 36 weeks tomorrow do you think that’s too late to start? Are the capsules as effective???


----------



## crusherwife44

Thats the week i started with my last and was induced at 39 weeks and i still really think it helped. I was drinking as much as i could! Lol


----------



## crusherwife44

Oh and i never took the capsules so im not sure?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hey ladies! Bella is super good at catching up. Haha. I had my 36 week appt and baby is still breech. This doc didn't mention doing a version and just mentioned a csection if she doesn't change on her own. I am assuming I will be scheduled at 39 weeks for that. I have had two vaginal births so this is kind of disappointing. I have only heard of the csections and longer down times and pain. Not being able to move right away. Ugh not the outcome I was hoping for but it is what it is if that is what is necessary. 3 weeks until baby here if that is the case. Crazy!!! I have been out of work for one week now and was able to clean up the house. I need to start packing my hospital bag as well.


----------



## wifeybby

Last week at my 34 week appt I was told I would have another appt in 2 weeks, then onto weekly. But they scheduled me for today? I didn’t catch it at the time. I called to check and they told me to keep the appointment, so I’ll be going in. Wish they would tell me babys positon or weight! I’ll ask but didn’t have any luck last time. Might have the GSB swab done, either today or next week. Fingers crossed that’s clear and one less worry.

It’s May! We’re getting so close girls!


----------



## mkyerby16

Eeek it's May! We're having babies next month (or some this month!) :shock::shock: :baby:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jules - I have a huge list. I admittedly used almost nothing I brought (like you) last time... and stayed in the hospital gown the whole time... but I have high hopes of actually getting out of bed, showering, and getting into my own clothes this time :haha: I'll probably end up over-packing for nothing like always though.... :haha:

Crusher - Thanks!! I try! :flower: I'm totally nesting too... although I feel like I never have time to nest and when I do, I'm exhausted or already hurting from other work/kid activities... so it's a frustrating cycle! Ooooo I was a huge bleeder with my first two, I'll def have to look into that! Thanks for the tip! <3


----------



## BellaRosa8302

mkyerby - Right?!? I'm convinced I'm going early (and due June 2nd) so I think I may be one of those having a baby this month! That's exactly what I was thinking this morning!!!! Crazy!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hoping - LOL Thanks hun!!! Did you ask about them trying to manually turn baby?? Or are you wanting the c section in place of that at this point?? If you want them to try, I'd mention it <3


----------



## Babybump87

Wow Bella - amazing you’ve got fully up to date with thenposts ! I’m awful if I miss a few !

Sorry it’s not the outcome you hoped for Hoping you never know though she may just change positions at the last minute ! I hope so for you !

Had my 34 week check up this afternoon , baby is head down but she didn’t say anything about him being engaged and left that part blank in my notes so assuming he’s free , midwife seems to think he will stay that way now though , so it’s been a bum I’ve been feeling lol . Measuring 34 weeks too . Good strong heartbeat ! So I’m all happy !

Next appointment is 36 weeks to discuss my birth plan and 38 weeks (which will be 29 May) she said I can have a sweep if hes in a good position ! So I’m gonna try everything and anything to get him to engage over the next 4 weeks haha! I already walk a minimum of 5 miles a day anyway so hopefully that will help !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@crusherwife44 ill try get my hands on some! Ive done a bit of reading and all seems positive.

@Hoping4numbr3 hopefully baby will move. My niece was breech but she shifted for my sister I think around 38 weeks. Have you been trying any spinning baby techniques? Like you say it is what it is but I’ve all crossed she moves and you get a vaginal birth.

@wifeybby how did your appointment go??

@mkyerby16 crazy huh!!!!! I can say I’m due this month! If though I Hope baby hangs on those few extra days so I have a June baby!!

@Babybump87 yay for baby boy being head down!!! I think the more babies you have the less likely they engage??? Cooper wasn’t engaged until labour and even then he took what felt like forever to come down! Doh! I can’t believe you may have a sweep at 38 weeks!!!!!! How exciting is that! Fingers crossed the midwife is happy with his position!

As for me I’m 36 weeks today and I’m due this month! Argh! How did that happen!!!! Still not ready to give this baby up as yet BUT I’m feeling like my body needs a rest!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh and has everyone settled on babies names yet? Like are we sure sure??


----------



## wifeybby

I could never keep up like Bella lol you rock girl! <3

Appointment went well, baby is head down, heart rate in the 150’s. GroupB Strept swab done. Fundal height at 35. Was told to get my hospital bag all ready, and work on my birth plan. I go back in one week! I feel like this baby will come in May; but knowing my luck I’ll go past the due date lol my OB said she’d let me go one week past my due date and then intervene, but how depends on “a lot of factors we’ll talk about when/if it happens”. She said everything looks great, was pleased to leave another appointment without any worries. It feels good! Blows my mind that I’m really going to become a mom soon. I can’t wait.

Ahh Mummy you’re so close! eeeek! Due in a week! :dance: We decided on babys name and announced it at the shower this past weekend. We got a lot of good responses, which I didn’t think we would :haha:


----------



## Babybump87

Yeah I’ve been reading on google it seems a mixed bag some engage some don’t ! Both girls engaged before labour started so who knows ! I will try to get him too though ha ! Yeah I’m so delighted she said yes about the sweep ! 

Woop for being due this month too it’s sooo crazy! Think the last few weeks are so emotional, your ready to meet baby but sad that the pregnancy is coming to an end! My body is done too so I’m with you on that one ! I don’t think my hips could last if I go over !


----------



## Babybump87

Glad you appointment went well wifey ! Such a relief when we can leave without any issues !! 

We are also 100% settled on baby’s names too!


----------



## crusherwife44

We're almost done! I feel like my girl will be early. Could be wishful thinking. I'm due June 9. I say its gonna be June 1. Mom thinks june 4 and hubs says June 11. Lol isn't he sweet. I'm even eating dates this time to soften things instead of the epo. 
Our boys have middle initials not names but we have had the first name Amia picked since last baby. I kinda want Amia Rose..... Hubs hates middle names. Thats why we compromised on initials for the boys But he says i can do what i want. But i don't want him to hate it lol always say "your mom picked it not me"... Idk. Was daydreaming of the hospital her coming out and thenthey ask what her name is and I'll look to hubs and see if he says it for me. I doubt it but wishful thinking again.


----------



## Shanlee16

Wow ladies, I had lots to catch up on!! I ended up calling and going into l&d. Everything was good and I was not in labor so I felt silly. But glad to know everything is okay. 

I can’t believe some of us will most likely be having our babes this month! It is so exciting!!! We are due June 19 so we still have a ways to go. I am so ready for him to be here. I’m uncomfortable and have no sex drive. I’ve been gaining weight like crazy and just really want my body back. So I’m extremely ready for labor. As for names we are 100% set on William Thomas- Liam for short.


----------



## Shanlee16

Also here’s a bump pic! 33 weeks yesterday!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Awesome bump! And I love you hair! I see the hair dresser next week and I think I wanna good chop!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Also glad all was ok.... it’s hard not to feel silly when all is ok but it’s best to be checked x


----------



## wifeybby

Has anyone had their group b strept test done? I was just reading up on it and now I’m worried. Google is good for that lol I don’t have my results yet. Should be in within a couple days, but these websites make it sound so scary.. yet rare at the same time. Mindblown right now..!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’ve never had the test or been offered it. My SIL tested positive for it (and a few friends and friends of friends) The gave her antibiotics is it while she was in labour and all was fine. Google can be a great help but also has horror stories. I’m sure all will be ok but if not they will deal with it at the hospital I’m sure xx


----------



## elmum

Wifey, I will have mine next week. I think it’s fairly common to test positive. If you do, they recommend antibiotics during labor. That’s about it that I can remember. I believe I’ve had it positive twice and two times it was negative. Try not to worry! 
I had my 35 week appointment yesterday. Baby is head down and estimated weight is 6 pounds. His “practice” breathing looked really good. So happy to be so close to meeting our babies!!!


----------



## Shanlee16

@Mummy2Corban how long is your hair now? I cut mine in January and it was almost to my butt. I loved doing it, but I really, REALLY miss my long hair. It needed to happen as my hair was so friend from dying and not taking care of it, but now that we decided we’re getting married in August I wish I hadn’t cut it! Extensions are going to be expensive. 

@wifeybby in my practice we get ours at 36 weeks. I know the last time I came back negative and I’ll have mine done again on May 21 I think. Like everyone else said it’s just recommended you get antibiotics during labor if you do have it. But 25% of women are carriers and although it’s common, it can be pretty dangerous to babe. I know if I come positive this time I’ll just get my antibiotics and be done with it. 

And all this ladies, is great but can we talk about constipation for a second?! I am so constipated it is crazy!! I even stopped taking my prenatal because I thought it was the iron but it hasn’t helped at all and it’s been 6 days. I am adding more fiber, water and less fatty foods and idk what to do. But I am at my wits end!


----------



## mkyerby16

I was strep B+ with my son. I don't think they'll even test me this time since I was positive last time and know I'm having a c-section anyway. It's really not a huge deal except that if I went into labor it was recommended that I come in a little sooner than normal so they could start the antibiotics... Ideally they'd run for 2 hours before baby comes.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Babybump - Thanks hun! Glad everything seems to be going well for you! Can't believe you're walking that much! Good for you! <3

Mummy - Ugh, same girl, same! #TeamNotReadyYet :haha: As for your question on names - Nope! :haha: We have decided to meet baby to decide on a girl name. If it's a boy, it will be Lucas Alexander. If it's a girl, either Ava Rose or Emma Rose. Hopefully we'll be able to decide quickly if it's a girl! <3

Wifey - Thanks girl! Same here hun. I don't feel like I'm going to last another month! But soooo not ready either! :wacko: Glad your name was well-received!

Shanlee - Cute bump shot!!! As:for your other question, I spent the last couple of weeks being insanely constipated, followed by the past 5 days or so of having the opposite :shrug: Figured it's my body getting ready? 

AFM, just completed my Amazon registry order! Excited to have baby stuff coming in, so I can get stuff ready to go! <3


----------



## crusherwife44

Just finished my 34 week appt with my new doc. He'll do a growth scan at my 36 week appt. Don't think i really need one but whatever lol he was much better than the last doc i had. And the hospital only has one room with a tub. Praying i get it!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Crusher - Awesome! Wish I had another scan coming up too! :) I'm pretty sure my hospital also only has one room with a tub in it... and while I wanted it my first time around, when I was actually in labor, the thought of sitting/staying still was AWFUL - I just had to keep moving! But you know what, maybe I'll give it another go this time around, who knows. Can you remind me what country you are located in?? Will they allow you to actually deliver in the tub?


----------



## crusherwife44

Bella im in the us. I dont this they let you deliver in there BUT last 2 times i had pitocin and EVERYTIME i got off the bed the baby would drop off the monitor so i had to lay there and couldnt bare it so i got the stupid epidural. Praying this is 100% natural and beautiful. So i want the tub as an option lol. No idea if it will help but ya never know. He also said by the end of the summer ALL the rooms are supposed to have tubs. Lol that doesnt help me!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Shanlee16 wow!!!! That was a massive chop! My hair is probably mid way on my back. I keep telling myself hair grows. I chopped my hair after my first and then we decided to get married and I wanted longer hair to be able to do something with it so I’m feeling you there. I’ve got till next Thursday to decide. 

@BellaRosa8302 love the names. Both girls names are beautiful. We have Cora and Thea (currently no middle name) but I just can’t decide which is my favourite. I think Huxley is our boys name (again haven’t decided on a middle name) argh!!!! 

No constipation for me! Yuk!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@crusherwife44 i hope you get a room with a tub and get to use it. I’ve heard lovely things about water and birth. I had a room with a tub with my third... I didn’t know how I felt about having a water birth as I like to move but we decided to start running it just encase so I had the option... probably filled by 2 inches and she arrived!!!! Hehe!!!


----------



## julesmw

Shanlee - I've started struggling with this just in the last two weeks. I hope you can find something that works for you, because that makes anyone miserable, let alone us very pregnant women!


----------



## julesmw

I used the jacuzzi tub with my last pregnancy because pain was getting too much. I felt like it pushed me from being controlled to being out of control in regards to tolerating the pain. I never want to try that again. It was just so hard finding a good position in that deep tub. I already told my husband I think sitting in the shower with water running over me sounds much more soothing, so I'm keeping that in mind just in case I need to try it. I've always been induced and always ended up with an epidural. I would love to try walking the halls or moving around more next time. I'm always stuck on monitors and I don't think that helps me with the pain.


----------



## crusherwife44

I know! I had pitocin with both. It makes contractions unbearable and then the nurse comes in and ups the dose. Lame! Both times i cried when i just couldn't take the pitocin and got the epidurals.


----------



## crusherwife44

Oh btw... I got all my cloth diapers this week in the mail. Nervous and excited and hope they save me tons of money lol


----------



## julesmw

crusherwife44 said:


> I know! I had pitocin with both. It makes contractions unbearable and then the nurse comes in and ups the dose. Lame! Both times i cried when i just couldn't take the pitocin and got the epidurals.

Yes. I cried every time. They seem so pitocin happy. They come in and bump it up as high as they are allowed until next time they check on you. I don't understand why they don't go slow and make it just enough instead of killing you with it. My first I had contractions that lasted two minutes and peaked from beginning to end instead of building and lessening and then a 30 second break before the next one would come. After two hours, they finally decided to lower the pitocin. Really? That's not even close to a natural labor. It's almost impossible not to get an epidural going through that. Blah. I'm in a new hospital because we moved to a different state. I'm hoping if I get induced it won't be the same this time.


----------



## crusherwife44

I know it sucked. I told the doc today this one is coming all natural. 
After talking to hubs after my appt we think i should decline my 36 week ultrasound. I had 2 in the last month and everything was just fine. I don't want more than needed sent through insurance either. I think ill call and talkto the nurse tomorrow and talk to her about it? I've never declined an ultrasound.


----------



## mkyerby16

Ugggh I'm so annoyed. My super informed me today that I'm probably going to get pulled to work an extra shift Mother's Day weekend. Normally I work Fri, Sat & Sun nights 11p-7a. I'm going to get pulled for Sat evening 3p-11p so I'll work 8 hrs Fri night, be off for 8hrs and probably only end up getting 4 maybe 5hrs of sleep, work 16hrs straight Saturday evening/night, then back Sunday night. :!::evil: It's a physical job too where I'm pushing patients back and forth on stretchers, moving patients, on my feet etc


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I had the same with my first. He was back to back so I think that just stalled labour. They done the same with me just ramped it up and after already being tired having no break in contractions was hard. They wanted me to push an extra time but I was so tired I really struggled. Hopefully no induction this time round ladies and you get to do it naturally without the drip. This baby is currently somewhere on my back so makes me slightly worried for labour at home but my second was and shifted in labour so I’ve got hope. 

@mkyerby16 surely they can’t ask you to do that kind of shift??? With being 33 weeks working a long weekend already without an extra shift? Can you decline?


----------



## julesmw

Mkyerby - how in the world can they ask that of you?!?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

UGH Crusher, that's devastating! I can't imagine not being able to move when I'm in that much pain :( I don't blame you for getting the epidural, & hope you end up getting the natural birth & tub that you want!!! <3

Thanks Mummy! Your names are cute too! So unique! The first middle name that pops into my head with your girl names is Marie. Maybe Paul for your boy name? Something short? I like the flow of a one syllable name following Huxley. Just food for thought :flower:

Jules - I hear you. I can't imagine being contained to a tub. I also don't like pacing the halls though. I'm a miserable person when I'm in pain & I like my privacy. I paced my room instead :haha: 

Crusher - Yay! Cloth diapers are so pretty! I always see friends posting pics of them on a clothes line or something - love the colors & designs! 

Jules - Wow. When I had pitocin with my son, they gave me the lowest dose they could (called it a "whiff") and I was immediately into contractions, one on top of the other. I can't imagine if it had been more! What I hated the most was after I was done (baby was born), they insisted on giving me a second bag - said it was policy and would shrink my uterus back to normal. So here I am at 11:00 at night, EXHAUSTED, and the darn Pitocin was giving me rhythmic bad period-like cramping/contractions. ALL.NIGHT.LONG. Could NOT sleep because of it. It was awful. :( I know now that it was probably in conjunction with afterbirth pains. I didn't know that was a thing at the time... Ugh!

mkyerby - OMG!!!!! Are they really allowed to force you to work a double like that?! In your 8th/9th month of pregnancy?! Holy OMG! Tell them no!!!! Angry for you!

AFM, nothing really to report. Baby has the hiccups as I type :haha: Just feel like I have a million things to do and not enough time or energy to do them all. But what's new, right?? Happy Friday everyone! Hope everyone has a great weekend! <3


----------



## julesmw

Bella - I've not heard of them giving pitocin to shrink the uterus. I would have been so upset. My afterbirth pains only came when they would push around on my stomach or when I nursed. Having them all night long is ridiculous. I sure hope they don't do that to you again.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

If I recall correctly, I had two bags of it in my IV drip... and I can't remember if they gave me the 2nd bag specifically to shrink my uterus or if it was just policy to give two bags despite me having already birthed my son?? (He was out in 52 minutes....) Who knows. Either way, it sucked. Agreed - I hope I don't have that happen again either!!! <3


----------



## Babybump87

lovely bump @Shanlee16 ! Glad all was well at the hospital ! I also stopped taking my iron tablets for a few days because of constipation ! Have you tried taking any for it ? Lactalouse or something is it called !? Hope you find some relief soon

@wifeybby - I’ve never had the group b test - Google is the devil sometimes but yet we find it so hard to resist the urge to google ! So annoying at times !

@elmum - glad your check up went well !

@BellaRosa8302 - I’ve no choice but to walk! DH needs the car for work and no option for me to drop him off and have the car at the minute ! I do the school run 6 times a day with DD1 being in full time and DD2 in afternoon nursery ! How exciting you have done your baby registry !

@mkyerby16 oh wow that’s shocking they are making you work them hours ! Is there no way you can refuse ?!!

Has anyone else noticed their bump has gone softer/flabby at the bottom , I’ve noticed today I can now grab some belly fat at the bottom of
my bump and my stomach feels all squashy when I lay down ! Also feel like my bump is sitting on the top of my thighs and I have to keep lifting it up ! Think baby may have dropped?!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 i have 2 at school and one at afternoon playgroup so it’s the same for me in the fact of lots of walking!


----------



## Babybump87

@Mummy2Corban it’s so annoying isn’t it ?! . Hopefully the walking will help our bubs engage! DD2 doesn’t start full time school until next September either!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Well I’ll have 3 at school from September and cooper will start playgroup 2 mornings from January so not too bad. Lotsa walking for you still then!!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Least that’s not as bad for your mummy ! I don’t mind walking long as the weather isn’t bad plus I am used to it and driving just stresses me out ha


----------



## Babybump87

Soo SIL just ask me for my pre pregnancy measurements (legs , hips and waist ) for a bridesmaid dress !

The wedding is 6 weeks after my due date. I doubt I will be back to my pre pregnancy body by then. 

I have no clue what measurements to give her as I don’t know my pre pregnancy measurements anyway ! What would you do , a rough guess , go bigger and get it altered after the birth , kinda confused ?!


----------



## mkyerby16

It's looking like my supervisor seems to have changed her tune (I think our director may have said something to her), but I'm honestly shocked bc normally she wouldn't give a crap as long as the shift was filled. And really if she made me I can't say no or I'd be written up or fired bc that's just how the mandatory pull list works when your name is up.... Although I'll say if she gets pulled for a shift she seems to magically be off the next shift so she doesn't work a double... But whatever. I'll just have to make it up when I get back from leave. Apparently she caught some crap from some of my coworkers.... Like they'd work that crazy of a weekend at 8 months preggo. I really hate my job lately, it's getting worse an worse (even not preggo). I wish so badly we could afford for me to stay at home. 


On the constipation note.... I'm having the opposite problem :oops: I feel like there's no room to store anything in there :blush:


----------



## julesmw

Babybump - I would definitely go larger and alter afterwards. It's much much easier to take something in than try to let anything out.


----------



## Shanlee16

@Babybump87 i feel the same way about my bump! It’s very flabby on the bottom and definitely touches my thighs when I’m sitting. 

@mkyerby16 i’m really sorry about the work situation and that your boss is the way she is. 

I need some advice ladies. Because of my C-section in 2017 and pregnancy 11 months following that, I am considered at a higher risk for uterine rupture (1% more, 2-3% total.) I want a Vbac but am being told there are so many restrictions on this, like having to be on a monitor from the moment I go into labor until birth. I am terrified about this and can’t imagine having to be in bed the entire time. Can I decline this? If I do what will they do? Has anyone else hadn’t to be in bed monitored the entire time and how have you coped with it ? Please help ladies, I’m terrified!


----------



## mkyerby16

Shanlee16 said:


> @Babybump87 i feel the same way about my bump! It’s very flabby on the bottom and definitely touches my thighs when I’m sitting.
> 
> @mkyerby16 i’m really sorry about the work situation and that your boss is the way she is.
> 
> I need some advice ladies. Because of my C-section in 2017 and pregnancy 11 months following that, I am considered at a higher risk for uterine rupture (1% more, 2-3% total.) I want a Vbac but am being told there are so many restrictions on this, like having to be on a monitor from the moment I go into labor until birth. I am terrified about this and can’t imagine having to be in bed the entire time. Can I decline this? If I do what will they do? Has anyone else hadn’t to be in bed monitored the entire time and how have you coped with it ? Please help ladies, I’m terrified!


I think it's a little different here maybe, but it was standard for me to bed in the bed and on a monitor the whole time when I had my DS. I was hooked up to IV though bc of antibiotics and pitocin. I don't have much advise bc I got an epidural fairly early on. It wasn't the most comfortable thing in the world, but it was fine (well up until my emergency csection...). Uterine rupture is no joke and not something to toy with and I think they have reasons for certain practices. Not to scare you, but at my hospital we just had a lady last week who came in with pains and it turns out her uterus had a giant hole in it and if she had arrived to the hospital any later both her and baby wouldn't have made it. It's rare, but it does happen.


----------



## Babybump87

We are going to go a size bigger with the dress I’m hoping I will be back to my pre pregnancy body quickly but not that quick haha I’m in no rush!

Glad I’m not the only one with the flabby belly Shan ! I was on the monitor and drop with DD1. I wasn’t allowed to get off the bed and had to birth on my back . It was so uncomfortable part of me thinks this added to the reason why she needed forceps. I was in that bed for around 17 hours !

I’m sure it’s your choice and you can decline whatever during your labour but how would they be able to monitor baby to make sure everything is ok ?! I know you want a vbac but I would be seriously thinking about another c section given all the risks involved. Sorry hun I know it’s not what you want to read got to remember about your own health going forward too not to mention baby . Hope you come to a decision your comfortable/happy with soon !

MK - wow your work really sucks ! No wonder your looking forward to maternity leave so much too !

AFM- My hip has been killing me today the worst it’s ever been ! Just feel like I’m so done now and hope labour starts sooner rather than later (obviously after 37 weeks) Anyone else hit the end slump as I call it. I know I’m so lucky and feel like I shouldn’t be wishing the pregnancy away too! I’m kinda thinking he’s moved positions too back to transverse. Down the middle of my stomach is soft were it used to be hard and I can feel two hard bits on either side of my stomach now ?!


----------



## julesmw

Babybump - I would gladly give birth the moment I hit 37 weeks. I gave birth at 36 weeks before and he did great so having a baby early doesn't scare me. I am so ready to not be pregnant!


----------



## julesmw

Anyone else have swelling? I can push dents in my ankles/legs and it isn't even hot summer weather yet. Grrrr...


----------



## Mark&Annie

Been watching some amazing videos - Facebook page called Badassmotherbirther - wow! I swear watching them makes my uterus go into a BH contraction! Lol! 
MW appointment on Tuesday.
I am MASSIVE! I swear I’ve never been this big with the others. I think this one might give me my first stretch marks :(


----------



## Shanlee16

julesmw said:


> Babybump - I would gladly give birth the moment I hit 37 weeks. I gave birth at 36 weeks before and he did great so having a baby early doesn't scare me. I am so ready to not be pregnant!

I’m right there with you. 37 weeks can come and I will be READY. I’m so over it, my feet are swelling, I am massive and have gotten even more stretch marks than I did last time ( which is impressive because I was COVERED with my daughter) I’m out of breath, can’t sleep and have no sex drive. In too of also being completely exhausted again like in the first trimester. I’m so ready to meet him!

We had our baby shower yesterday and it was amazing. I feel so blessed to have such an amazing group of women around means we got so much stuff for baby boy. I’m excited now to put his nursery together. We just have to wait for my sister to move out-FML.


----------



## mkyerby16

I'm torn. I have moments when I'm SO over it and just want her OUT. This pregnancy has definitely been rougher than my first, but at the same time I know so many women have it way worse and I should be thankful. I've just been so darn sick (as in colds, stomach bug, etc) the entire time and that probably has alot more to do with the fact that my son started preschool, but watching my husband pop cold meds while I suffer has sucked. Then I've had all this terrible back pain off and on. I feel like I'm just ready to not be pregnant and to meet her... And to be out of work. But then I think about how we're most likely done and I'll probably never be pregnant again and get a little sad.


----------



## crusherwife44

Sucks you've been sick girl! Hope you can enjoy this last little bit before baby comes. Someday i feel so ready to have her out but this is our last so kinda sad too. My first 2 pregnancies were great! This one. I have been so uncomfortable right off the bat.


----------



## Babybump87

No swelling for me Jules ! 

Thanks ladies it’s nice to know we all go through the stage of being fed up to not wanting the pregnancy to be over ! 

@Mark&Annie i couldn’t watch any videos now at this stage it would freck me out haha ! I got a few small stretch marks on my lower abdomen with DD1, DD2 didn’t get any and the old ones stayed the same . Touch wood I’ve not got anymore this time either and the old ones just look the same ! They do fade to the point i don’t notice them. I have been using moisturiser on that particular area though! 

@Shanlee16 - oh damn sorry your feeling so crappy too! It’s not good girl ! Glad your baby shower went well , hopefully setting up the nursery will take your mind off a few of the issues you are having and make the days go a little quicker ! 

I am not sure if this will be my last pregnancy or not sometimes I think it will then other times not! It’s been the most toughest one for sure the last few weeks ! Maybe because I’m so impatient now and I have a plan for his arrival in my mind !


----------



## julesmw

I've hit the point where I'm too hot much of the time. Last night my DH opened the window and I slept much better with cool air in the room. I feel like it's too early for swelling and overheating!


----------



## julesmw

Shanlee - I understand. I am out of breath often, too. My BP is perfect, but my heart rate has been high all pregnancy. My resting HR is usually in the 50's or 60's and for months it's been in the 80's and 90's every time they check it. Makes me feel like I've been taking the stairs when all I'm doing is walking.


----------



## Shanlee16

julesmw said:


> Shanlee - I understand. I am out of breath often, too. My BP is perfect, but my heart rate has been high all pregnancy. My resting HR is usually in the 50's or 60's and for months it's been in the 80's and 90's every time they check it. Makes me feel like I've been taking the stairs when all I'm doing is walking.

Haha I’m right there with you and glad I’m not the only one!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Babybump - I think I misunderstood :haha: I thought you were CHOOSING to just take a 5 mile walk each day :rofl: I am on my feet quite a bit each day, being a teacher and then chasing after my two kiddos at home. I wouldn't have time for extra walks even if I wanted to! <3 Hang in there hun <3 .... OH MAN about the bridesmaid dress! Yes, I'd say best to go bigger than smaller - at least bigger they can take in the dress, whereas smaller they'd have to add material, which is more difficult and more expensive! Maybe pre-pregnancy size plus one size bigger?? Best of luck with that!!! <3

mkyerby - UGH! Glad she changed her tune but that's so annoying!!! I'm with you - the constipation has eased up for the opposite! Like you said - no room left!! :haha:

Shanlee - How do they plan on monitoring you?? Can you drag your monitors around with you? Were you hoping for a pain-med-free birth? I can't imagine being made to lay in bed if I were going for a natural/pain-med-free birth! I've done it twice, but staying still is excruciating! I have to pace! If you're considering the epidural, you can probably do it... otherwise, is there a way for them to monitor you out of bed? Sorry, I've never had a c-section, so I feel like I don't have much advice to give! Hopefully someone else can advise you! <3

mkyerby - OMG! That's so scary! Glad she was okay! <3

Babybump - UGH for the hip pain! I know that feeling too well. Yes..... and no. Still unprepared here, but in a world of pain. By the time I get the stuff I need to get done to keep my household in order (laundry, groceries, getting kids bathed, getting dinner on the table, etc.) I have no time left for baby stuff! I'm getting things done little by little, but SO slowly.... it's awful! And of course, by the time I get that "normal" stuff done, my body feels like it's breaking! I'm so tired of being in pain! Anyway, yes, I can commiserate <3

Jules - I just started with the swelling too - but only after I've been on my feet a fair amount. Then my ankles swell up! I had AWFUL swelling with my daughter (twice the size that I am now) but none with my son. Wondering if it's a gender sign in my case :haha:

Mark&Annie - Thanks for sharing!!! I've been looking for empowering birth stories because they make me feel better about going into labor! I'll have to check it out! As for stretch marks, I'm covered from my previous pregnancies... but luckily, mine are white instead of angry red. They fade pretty well after pregnancy so I'm not terribly concerned. Hope, for your sake, that yours stay away!

Shanlee - UGH Noooooo! Does she have a plan for when she's moving out?? I have to wait on the nursery too, but for a different reason. DH just hasn't had time to turn the office into a big boy room for DS..... which means DS is still in the nursery and baby is bunking in with us. I've come to terms with it, but it will be nice when DS has his own room with a bed because he's SO ready to be out of that crib!

mkyerby - Kids in daycare/preschool is no joke! My family has def had more than our fair share this season too! I'm sorry you've been so sick :( I definitely can relate though. We're still considering a fourth child, but we may stick with three, so this very well may be my last pregnancy. I'll miss a lot of it, but at the same time, the discomfort and pain have definitely set in. And YES on the husbands!!! Mine complains about being sore from mowing the lawn or having a cold and its like, well, pop some Advil or cold meds and move on! #ManFlu :rofl: I mean, seriously though! Can you imagine what they'd be like if THEY had to carry the babies?!?! :haha:

Jules - Yup, here too. I have to sleep with the fan on full blast, or I don't sleep well at all <3 (Not that I'm sleeping well anyway..... but you know what I mean :shrug: :haha: )

Shanlee & Jules - YES on the heartrate! Glad I'm not the only one! My watch monitors my heart rate, and it's usually between 93 and 114 or so.... some mornings it's gotten up to 134-138.... I really feel awful when that happens. My midwife says its because I'm dehydrated... maybe try drinking more water?? I know I always start to feel better when I drink more water, so I'm fairly sure that's it for me. Blood pressure on the other hand has been fine for me, so it's only my heart rate. 

Anyone have appointments coming up?? I see the midwife on Thursday & get an internal check to see how much I'm dilated. I believe I also get the group b strep test then. Less than 4 weeks to go!!!! Still crossing my fingers I'm not in hospital on my due date.... the closer I get to DD's dance recital, the more I'm determined to be there for her!!! It would just kill me if I were in labor while she was at her recital. And worst would be that her daddy would miss it too, because he'd be with me! Of course, I'd send him on if I weren't in actual labor... <3 <3 <3


----------



## wifeybby

Negative for group b strept here! Woohoo! I really scared myself with online horror stories. Of course I would do that :haha:

I go to the OB weekly now - not sure if they’ll start cervical checks yet or when. I just want to meet this babe so bad! Can’t wait to have her in my arms.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Wifey - Yay! Glad you're feeling better about that, too :o) Yup, I'm on weekly appointments now too :o) Kinda funny because (I know I said already that) my next one is on Thursday, but my 37 week appointment is on Monday... only 4 days later :haha: IDK what they're going to gain in that short amount of time but whatever :shrug: Then I have another Thursday appointment the following week, and a Friday appointment the week after that. I schedule mine in advance because of my work schedule. <3


----------



## julesmw

I don't start weekly appointments until 36 weeks (I'm 33w now), but I did start weekly BPP ultrasounds and NSTs today. She looks great and I got a perfect score on the ultrasound, so I wish I didn't have to do them. They gave me one pic - of her having fuzzy little hair on her head. My babies are always bald with just the lightest blonde hair, so I'm thinking that's all they are seeing. It was sweet, though - picturing her having hair already. Next week they are adding in a growth scan so I will be able to see if my borderline GD is affecting her size. Looking forward to that one!


----------



## Babybump87

Oh gosh @BellaRosa8302 no way would I walk that far by choice but hoping it helps with the baby engaging etc ! I’m totally with you on the housework etc I’m getting so tired now DH keeps saying it’s preparing us for the night feeds anyway ha! I just tend to do the important stuff first and then whatever a so go around the house ! I am hoping to do a good deep clean before the baby arrives though! Hoping baby arrives before your DDs recital ! I’d be really disappointed too if I were to miss something like that ! 

I have the health visitor coming out sometime this week. Then the midwife next week at 36 weeks , going to go through the birth plan with DH before then too ! We don’t have weekly appointments just every fortnight until 40 weeks then it’s weekly until 42 weeks ! 

Glad your group b step came back negative Wifey ! Damn google always gives me anxiety but I can’t help googling !!


----------



## Babybump87

julesmw said:


> I don't start weekly appointments until 36 weeks (I'm 33w now), but I did start weekly BPP ultrasounds and NSTs today. She looks great and I got a perfect score on the ultrasound, so I wish I didn't have to do them. They gave me one pic - of her having fuzzy little hair on her head. My babies are always bald with just the lightest blonde hair, so I'm thinking that's all they are seeing. It was sweet, though - picturing her having hair already. Next week they are adding in a growth scan so I will be able to see if my borderline GD is affecting her size. Looking forward to that one!

Glad baby is looking perfect and she’s got hair growing!! Hope the growth scan goes well next week too !


----------



## emzeebob

Today isn't a good day, think I've reached the slump where I've had enough, defo not helped by the fact I've woken up woth a horrible cold, ear ache and head ache and generally feel like poo! My hips ache but nothing new there 

Just trying to finish off my last degree assignments before baby comes is hard, baby brain is getting in the way.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jules - That's exciting! I wish they'd give me a growth scan... I'm a little nervous knowing I do have GD and my son was so darn big without a diagnosis last time (although they kept asking me in the hospital if I had it & checked his sugars, so I think they suspected I did have it & went diagnosed). But, they don't do that unless I'm on insulin or other medication for it. At this time, I'm still diet controlled and just have to prick my finger 4x daily to monitor it. <3 SO adorable about the hair in the scan! That's amazing to be able to see! :cloud9: 

Babybump - LOL @ the walking thing! :haha: I was so impressed too ;) And thanks for commiserating! Yeah, I def am NOT going above & beyond... I'm just sticking to what NEEDS to be done & still having a hard enough time :wacko: At least DH is finally done with his classes until the next one begins late this month, so now I have a little bit of help! Before that now it was ALL ME. :cry: So interesting how the appointments are handled differently in our different countries! <3

Emzeebob - Ooooooo yes baby brain..... not fun. Hope you're feeling better soon & that you get your assignments done quickly <3


----------



## julesmw

Emzee - I'm just getting over that sickness - I feel for you!


----------



## julesmw

Bella - I don't take meds for it or even have to prick my finger, just change my diet, which I've done well many days, but not so well others. :shy: I seem to have a very proactive doctor. I feel like I'm being overwatched, which I would normally love, but insurance these days makes it painful on the wallet!


----------



## Babybump87

@BellaRosa8302 Hahaha I would be sooo impressed with myself too if I made the choice to walk that many miles a day ! I’m glad your going to be getting a bit of extra help I am sure you will notice it ! 

@emzeebob - sorry your struggling too ! Hope you feel better soon and good luck with your assignments ! 

Urgh I’ve just had a forth nosebleed since last night I’ve no idea what’s going on ! I’ve never had them before !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Mark&Annie that Facebook page is what I needed! I seem to always have a bit of a wobble on the lead up to labour but seeing those pictures and videos have been such a help! How amazing are women! Made of tough stuff!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 i know your more likely to have nose bleeds but I’m not sure about so many in such a short time? Maybe a quick call to your midwife just to check???? 

I had a maternity photo shoot with my sister in law on Sunday..... was a bit last minute as she had some new dresses that she wanted to try out. Hopefully I can share them with you soon.

I have my homebirth visit on Friday then who knows when I’ll have another!!!! 

We don’t get cervix checks or anything like that until we need a sweep and that’s only if your midwife is up for it. I’m full term tomorrow!!! Whaaaat!!!

Who do you think will go first?!


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Babybump87 i know your more likely to have nose bleeds but I’m not sure about so many in such a short time? Maybe a quick call to your midwife just to check????
> 
> I had a maternity photo shoot with my sister in law on Sunday..... was a bit last minute as she had some new dresses that she wanted to try out. Hopefully I can share them with you soon.
> 
> I have my homebirth visit on Friday then who knows when I’ll have another!!!!
> 
> We don’t get cervix checks or anything like that until we need a sweep and that’s only if your midwife is up for it. I’m full term tomorrow!!! Whaaaat!!!
> 
> Who do you think will go first?!

Yeh I was reading they can be normal . I’ve a GP appointment this week so will see what she says . My midwife is useless ! 
Ooo that’s lovely ! Look forward to seeing your pictures ! 

Wow full term tomorrow eeek !! 

I’m hoping I go into labor last few days in May/ First week June , what about you ladies ?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I would like a June baby please! Haha


----------



## wifeybby

I’m really hoping for a May baby! But actually due June 3rd.


----------



## Babybump87

You ladies and Hoping are the first due ! 

I’m not due until 13 June haha x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Haha! My DD1 has her birthday the 25th and seeing as DS1 and DD2 already have birthdays 2 days apart it would be nice that baby was late (want baby late rather than early as I have too much going on in the next few weeks)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 didnt you say there’s a possibility to get a sweep at 38 weeks?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oof, Jules, sorry to hear that!! I have high deductible insurance and have already met my deductible, so thankfully at this point everything is free. Glad they're keeping a close eye on you, but yeah, that is difficult :( 

Babybump - Nooooo! I think I remember reading that nosebleeds can be common in pregnancy?? But that's odd to happen suddenly like that. Hope you're okay! <3

Mummy - Yay on the pics! Can't wait to see! Eek! Congrats on almost 37 weeks! :o) Home stretch!!! <3

I'm due June 2nd.... hoping to go early enough that I'm home for my daughter's dance recital on June 2nd (I know I've already shared this a million times). I have SUCH mixed feelings.... not being ready for baby at home but my body is breaking & definitely being over pregnancy, then there's being so apprehensive about labor/postpartum.... And I'm HUGE! I don't feel like I can get much bigger. I really do feel like I'm going to go early. But I'm going to go with, I'm okay with early or late, as long as I make it to the darn dance recital :haha:


----------



## julesmw

I am so relating to this topic! My doctor said she will not let me go to my due date, so anticipates inducing between 39-40 if I keep having a good pregnancy. The problem with that is she only works at the hospital/clinic less than a mile from my house on Tuesdays. So if she induces me that week, it will be June 18th and my daughter's birthday is June 17th. I don't want their birthdays a day apart! So I'm really hoping I go early since I know I can't go late. I had a birthday three days after my sister and I always hated it growing up.


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Babybump87 didnt you say there’s a possibility to get a sweep at 38 weeks?

Yes ! Midwife has already confirmed she will give me one at my 38 week appointment if baby is in a good position etc !


----------



## crusherwife44

I want my baby to come June 1. We already have hubs birthday and our anniversary I may and my mom's birthday and mothers day. Too crowded. 
Be nice if these babies come the day we hope for huh? That would be great


----------



## julesmw

Yes that would be!


----------



## Babybump87

DH and DD1s birthdays are the day after each other! I’m glad DD1 arrived when she did so she didn’t have to share her birthday! We only have One birthday in May or and one in June so baby is arriving at a nice time ! 

We have it all planned in our heads when we would like baby to arrive but like you say Crusher they never play ball !! 

Thanks Bella I’m good thanks , just going to mention it to my GP this week , get my BP checked although thankfully it’s always been spot on !


----------



## julesmw

Does anyone know when they say nesting starts?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@BellaRosa8302 how long do you usually stay in hospital for? Fingers crossed all is ok and baby comes early or late!!!!!!! Today I’ve washed babies bedding so the Moses basket and crib are sorted so I’m making a start. Am feeling you on the aches and pains... walking is not the nicest.... just everything really hurts and aches!!!! But still I wanna be late so I feel more ready.

@julesmw could you ask for the Tuesday before???? It’s tough not wanting to share birthdays!

@crusherwife44 totally understanding having to many things in one month!! Always Nice to have important dates spread out a little.

@Babybump87 it's so exciting she might sweep you then!!!!

I can’t wait for this thread to start having babies in it!!!!!! All the lovely pictures!!!! 

Also who will have the biggest and smallest!!! So exciting xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@julesmw i guess nesting can be anytime???? Last week I had a few urges to give rooms a good clean


----------



## crusherwife44

I never nestedfor the first two. This one is off and on. I'm kinda waiting on kicking the baby chicks to the coop this weekend and then I've got two lists to get done lol. Plus this week has been cold and i don't clean as much when its cold lol


----------



## julesmw

I don't know if it's because I've actually been sleeping since getting sick around 10 days ago (no insomnia for over a week!!!) so I'm finally rested, or if nesting has kicked in, but I've gotten more done today than I usually do in a week. And it's only half way through the day. What in the world?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Isn’t it amazing what you can actually get done in a day when your on a mission!


----------



## elmum

I’m 36 weeks tomorrow and not really feeling the nesting thing yet. Probably because our house still isn’t ready and I don’t want to nest in our current house in the hopes we will move before baby.
It’s such a confusing time. I really want baby out and here with us and we are also not ready for him. Ugh


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Shanlee16 said:


> I need some advice ladies. Because of my C-section in 2017 and pregnancy 11 months following that, I am considered at a higher risk for uterine rupture (1% more, 2-3% total.) I want a Vbac but am being told there are so many restrictions on this, like having to be on a monitor from the moment I go into labor until birth. I am terrified about this and can’t imagine having to be in bed the entire time. Can I decline this? If I do what will they do? Has anyone else hadn’t to be in bed monitored the entire time and how have you coped with it ? Please help ladies, I’m terrified!

@Shanlee16 - I am going for my VBAC as well, I am in an FB group called "VBAC Support Group- (NEW)" and they have so much good information. VBACs are often much safer for babe and momma and the risk of rupture, though it can happen, is actually quite low - even ACOG recommends a VBAC over a RCS. Come join us if you want! Everyone is very supportive and empowering. I'm actually doing a hospital tour today so I'm going to ask about options for monitoring because I plan to go all natural and refuse to be stuck in a bed. If they don't have wireless monitoring at your hospital maybe the doc would be good with intermittent monitoring?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Feeling gigantic ladies! Sometimes uncomfortable but also just really happy and enjoying the last few weeks. I'm finally on maternity leave and loving it, hope I get to enjoy the full 4 weeks so baby girl needs to stay put until at least June 1st because I'm hoping for a June baby and still have a lot to do. But also she can't stay put too long since I'm due June 3rd and doc insists I need to go into labor by my due date, though he will do a sweep if need-be. So ya, she has a very specific window, hope she plays along. :haha:

Today I went through all the clothes so I can wash all her Newborn - 3 month stuff and get organized. Hubs put together the swing so now I just need a pack n play so I can get organized there and need to pack a hospital bag and install the infant seat. I need to organize the kid's closet too though, it's overflowing and overwhelming. No idea where to keep my son's shoes either. Good thing I'm on leave so I can work on this. Is it too late to add on to the house before babe gets here?? :haha:

Got a couple of our maternity photos back which I love. Even if I do look waaaay bigger than all you ladies with your cute bumps. Extra baby cushion I guess. :shrug:


----------



## elmum

You look beautiful Mrs JJ! Hope baby girl comes for you on June 1st! 
I’ve packed the hospital bag but we haven’t installed the car seat yet. 
Enjoy your maternity leave!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

You look amazing! Also loving the pink in your hair xx


----------



## julesmw

JJ - You look great!


----------



## mkyerby16

Uggggh so we haven't moved yet and it's obviously not gonna happen in the next 5 weeks so although we're still on the look out we at least have to get things set up for now. I must be nesting bc I just need to do SOMETHING with all this baby stuff currently sitting in my living room floor. I want to go through it and organize and pack hospital bags for some reason. (Csection scheduled for June 13th at 39 weeks so still have some time unless she tries to make a surprise earlier arrival). We've decided to get rid of guest room furniture and make the guest room DS's room and his current room the nursery since we're going to just convert his toddler bed back to the crib. We looked at new furniture for him yesterday but didn't buy anything yet. I told DH I wanted to buy it this week but the guest rooms still full bc it's also our junk/storage room since we have no attic or garage. Regardless I got antsy and am currently washing her newborn clothes bc I have room to hang them in DS'S closet and am going to try to clear a drawer in his dresser.


----------



## Shanlee16

Mrs. JJ said:


> Feeling gigantic ladies! Sometimes uncomfortable but also just really happy and enjoying the last few weeks. I'm finally on maternity leave and loving it, hope I get to enjoy the full 4 weeks so baby girl needs to stay put until at least June 1st because I'm hoping for a June baby and still have a lot to do. But also she can't stay put too long since I'm due June 3rd and doc insists I need to go into labor by my due date, though he will do a sweep if need-be. So ya, she has a very specific window, hope she plays along. :haha:
> 
> Today I went through all the clothes so I can wash all her Newborn - 3 month stuff and get organized. Hubs put together the swing so now I just need a pack n play so I can get organized there and need to pack a hospital bag and install the infant seat. I need to organize the kid's closet too though, it's overflowing and overwhelming. No idea where to keep my son's shoes either. Good thing I'm on leave so I can work on this. Is it too late to add on to the house before babe gets here?? :haha:
> 
> Got a couple of our maternity photos back which I love. Even if I do look waaaay bigger than all you ladies with your cute bumps. Extra baby cushion I guess. :shrug:
> 
> View attachment 1060503

You look amazing! I’ll look into the Facebook group today. I’m really feeling a lot of anxiety about being strapped to a bed the entire time. I know the risks and the risk of rupture and that doesn’t scare me. What scares me is having no ability to move at all and feeling helpless and trapped. Please tell me what your hospital your day as today. I’m really interested to see so I can talk with my doctors.


----------



## wifeybby

Love the maternity photo, JJ! ...Wonder if I could get one in this weekend lol might have DH try to be a Photog. I feel so huge though it’s crazy. I’ll get a bump pic later! It feels bigger every day.

It’s Mothers Day on Sunday for us USA ladies :flow: hope we all get spoiled one way or another!

Waiting at the drs now for my 36 week appt. hope they call me back soon and get it over with!


----------



## Babybump87

I cleaned the whole house today while waiting for the HV to come just all the usual stuff safe sleeping etc . Back for another visit after baby is born ! 

So had a productive day cleaning but now
I’m shattered ! I’ve been in a very impatient mood today even getting frustrated with myself ! 

Looking forward to a cuppa and some fruit tea cakes later with DH haha . 

My nesting is on and off too ! Going to buy the rest of the baby items we need this week it’s mainly clothes , a changing mat , blankets and milk for the hospital ! 

I’ve also started packing my hospital bag ! It’s all been thrown in for now in any kind of fashion ha

You look amazing MrsJJ !!


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry your not moving in time for baby’s arrival MK but least you have a plan of action to work through ! I know what it’s like having just re decorated and sorted out two bedrooms I was getting so frustrated! Hopefully you will be able to sort your rooms out before baby arrives ! Have to crack the arl whip with your DH ! Haha


----------



## crusherwife44

Awww i kinda wish i got some maternity pics. I just take a selfie here and there when i feel kinda cute lol
I scrubbed all 3 bathrooms today and have been washing the new cloth diapers alllllll day lol. Cleaned one kids room and babys room. 
Now im tired and still doing the cloth diapers in the wash. 
I did scrub the floors on my hands and knees for the bathrooms ... Trying to keep baby facing the right way lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@crusherwife44 i had a maternity shoot as my SIL is a newborn/maternity photographer otherwise I’m not sure I would. I try take one a week. Did you finish washing the cloth nappies?

@Babybump87 how did you find the health visitor? Like midwives I find them very hit and miss but mine this time round was just lovely. Did you get your red book? This time round I get it at the hospital rather than from her. Did you get your cuppa and tea cake??

@wifeybby how did your 36 week appointment go? All ok with your little lady?

@mkyerby16 so frustrating you’ve not moved yet but hopefully you’ll be sorted enough for when baby arrives. I’ve always a list for DH to get on with.

As for me I’ve got on a right mission and cleaned the kitchen... like every nook and cranny!!!! But now I hurt!!!! Still need to iron and hoover though. And pick up the monkeys from school.

I have my homebirth visit tomorrow but I’m unsure when I’ll see the midwife again seeing as they only do Tuesdays in clinic and she keeps telling me how busy they are!!!!! 

What are everyone’s next appointments? I need to write up a loose birth plan at some point too x


----------



## crusherwife44

I have only finished the flats and inserts. Now i need to prefold the flats and put them in the drawer. Said wash 3-4 times before first use lol. Took awhile. Doing the covers and baby blankets and first outfit today. 
We're deep cleaning the kitchen and all up stairs next week when i kick the chicks outside. They just create so much dust. I made a 2 page list of everything to do and its feeling good crossing stuff off lol but if i dont have a cup of coffee in the morning ill sleep half the day.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ahhhhh nesting.... I want to. But I have no energy and a ton of stuff to do just to keep my house going (that has nothing to do with nesting). It's driving me crazy because I DO want to nest!!! I've gotten some things done here and there, but nowhere near what I want to get done. 

Mrs. JJ - You look fantastic! Love the pic, thanks for sharing!

AFM, I'm in pretty bad pain today, I'm assuming SPD related. My pelvic bone, in the front, feels like it's splitting open. I have pains running down both the insides and outsides of my legs, and I can barely walk. I have my 36 week appointment today (at 36 + 4) and I'll find out how dilation is going, etc. I'm wondering what I'll be told... unfortunately, I have a TON to do before the appointment today. I took half a day because my daughter is having mother's day tea at her classroom and I signed up to be a "mystery reader" before that AND help her class with math centers.... IDK how I'm going to get through it - hopefully there will be a spot for me to sit down for a while because this pain is real! :cry:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Shanlee16 said:


> You look amazing! I’ll look into the Facebook group today. I’m really feeling a lot of anxiety about being strapped to a bed the entire time. I know the risks and the risk of rupture and that doesn’t scare me. What scares me is having no ability to move at all and feeling helpless and trapped. Please tell me what your hospital your day as today. I’m really interested to see so I can talk with my doctors.

When I went for the hospital visit they mentioned they had wireless everything so I'm hoping my doc will be good with that. I'm going to talk to him more about it and my doula too next week. I'm definitely not going to be OK with being strapped down either but from what I've heard so far I don't think that's what they plan to do.


----------



## Babybump87

@Mummy2Corban . She was really nice like you I find them hit and miss! No red book as we always get ours at the hospital after baby is born! Had a lovely cuppa and cake yes ! Thanks! Hope your appointment for the Home birth tomorrow goes well !! 

My next appointment is on Wednesday with the midwife , although been the GP today and she was appalled the midwife hasn’t repeated my blood test since I stopped the iron tablets and b12 injections and was willing to leave it until a week/two weeks after baby is born . Said she was concerned because if they are still low I may bleed severely during and after delivery ! So I got blood tests today yuck ! 


Ouch @BellaRosa8302 ! Sorry your in so much pain ! How did your appointment go ?! I hope you managed to grab 5 mins down time! 

Quick question what does lightening crotch feel like to you ladies ?!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I'm loving hearing about all this nesting! I'm in the thick of it too, washing baby girl's clothes and now I need to fold and organize them. I got all of my son's drawers organized so for now I can fit them both in one dresser, as they grow it's going to get harder! Also starting to pack the diaper bag, then will come my hospital bag, Hubby's and my son's overnight back for grandma's. Still need to order the pack n play, I'm kicking myself because the price jumped up $40 from last week. ](*,)

@crusherwife44 - good idea about scrubbing on hands and knees. I should be doing my exercises my doula and chiro have told me to do to help with hips and baby positioning. Maybe I'll scrub some floors and do those!

@BellaRosa8302 - sorry about all that pain! I have that same pubic bone pain where it feels like you're splitting in half but only when I'm rolling over in bed so getting up from the couch or something. So I try to keep my knees together, which of course is hard to do, they're so far apart now!

Oh I got back my group B strep swab results - negative! Phew!! One less thing to worry about. :happydance:


----------



## julesmw

My next appointment is Tuesday. On Monday I have my next BPP ultrasound and NST. 

At my last appointment, they didn't take a urine sample - and it had been six weeks since I had been in. It has been years since I had my last baby, but I thought they checked every visit. Is that still the case? If so, I wonder if I should remind them if they forget?


----------



## wifeybby

My appt went well yesterday - waiting to be seen is the worst part. All they did was check urine, babys heart rate and fundal height. All is well, and still feeling a ton of movement which I love.

Jules, I would ask them about checking urine for sure! They should be looking for glucose and protien at each visit; and I think they check for bacteria like for an asymptomatic UTI. Good things to look for!

Bump pic! Livin’ large :haha:



Oh, and I’ve been nesting hard since February. We moved into our new house then, and since then it’s been game on of getting the house in order, as well as babys stuff. This is my first though so I think that’s why it’s so strong, if I had little ones running around I think I’d just now be starting to get her things together.


----------



## mkyerby16

They check my urine at every appointment... For bacteria and protein and whatever else. I would think checking for proteins would be important at this point :shrug:


----------



## crusherwife44

Good morning ladies. Sorry to hear some are in pain. I try to sit forward and then when i get up i cant straighten from pelvic pain. 
So i had some bh last night for about an hour and then i was like.... Maybe i should just go to sleep. Then when my hubs got home this morning we had sex and then i had a few more. Im still early but got me kind of excited because with the other 2 NOTHING happened before labor. Now im hoping my body is preparing for baby to slip right out as soon as i get labor and delivery. Lol


----------



## julesmw

Crusher - I never had BH until my fourth pregnancy - I hope they help you along! I've had them this time as well, but these have been more painful than my last pregnancy. I sure hope they are working some magic in there and like you said baby just slips right out at delivery!


----------



## julesmw

I forgot - I also have a growth scan on Monday. I sure hope she is the right size!


----------



## Shanlee16

crusherwife44 said:


> Good morning ladies. Sorry to hear some are in pain. I try to sit forward and then when i get up i cant straighten from pelvic pain.
> So i had some bh last night for about an hour and then i was like.... Maybe i should just go to sleep. Then when my hubs got home this morning we had sex and then i had a few more. Im still early but got me kind of excited because with the other 2 NOTHING happened before labor. Now im hoping my body is preparing for baby to slip right out as soon as i get labor and delivery. Lol

Haha oh gosh I was cracking up reading you say “slip right out.” Wouldn’t that be great if they could just slip right out!


----------



## Babybump87

Jules - your midwife should for sure be checking your urine at every appointment ! Even my GP checked mine yesterday at a routine appointment ! Good luck for your scan on Monday ! 

I’ve been having a lot of BH and pain in my lady parts ! I really hope baby has started to drop , my MIL thinks he has as she said my bump doesn’t seem as high but I can never tell haha .

Maybe you should have more sex Crusher if it may help things along faster !


----------



## crusherwife44

Idk about the dropping either. I cant ever tell. I dont think the last two did but this little girl has always been so low down... I just dont know lol
Im not even 36 weeks until sunday and want to make it to at least 37. But even last night before any sex i was just laying in bed reading a book and for an hour they were probably 10 minutes apart. Lots today too. Ive been having them for weeks and weeks but they are picking up! 
Maybe it was the romance novel i was reading.... Hahahahha hubs was at work


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m trying to tell myself baby will slip out :haha: 

I’ve never had BH and I’ve not this time round. I’d worry I wouldn’t know if it was the beginning of something?! I guess your bodies are gearing up to the big event??

And yes I agree they should be testing your urine. I had my homebirth visit at my house today and she still checked my wee.

All was good with my visit. She filled the form in for the hospital, gave me a list of possible things I may need and done routine checks. She said baby is bobbing about on my bladder :haha: tell me about it!!!!


----------



## julesmw

crusherwife44 said:


> Maybe it was the romance novel i was reading.... Hahahahha hubs was at work

:rofl:


----------



## Mark&Annie

Last night I was getting BH every 5 minutes or so, to the point they were waking me up from sleep - panicked a little bit! Managed to get to sleep eventually but never had any that intense before, well, not at 35 weeks!! 
Ive just finished painting the hall and staircase and have my sights set on redecorating my bedroom before I even start sorting baby clothes and washing nappies - I best not run out of time!!! NOT FREAKING OUT....!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh my! So many of you get strong BH!!!! Argh!!!! Like it’s a bit exciting think babies are gonna appear!


----------



## crusherwife44

I thought my list was long. You are still painting? That makes my back hurt just thinking about it!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hi ladies! I am also getting strong BH's that actually hurt my back and I have to breathe through a little bit at times because it feels hard to breathe. I just had my GB strep done but I don't have the result yet. This was the first time they took a urine sample from me since my very first appt... So not sure what they were finally looking for. If a sample is needed with the GB strep or they were drug testing me or if it was for proteins? lol They didn't tell me. She also made me do my own swab for the GB strep in the bathroom before giving the sample. I do not know if I did it accurately. Guess we will find out. Shouldn't be that challenging lol. In my last two pregnancies they sampled my urine every time I went in. Interesting how things have changed where I am in the last 9-10 years. 

I am set up for induction on May 23rd so she will be out in 2 weeks. Woot! I hope it goes well. Never been induced before. Oh and baby is head down again! I didn't need to do any tricks to make it happen. Just patience. lol


----------



## crusherwife44

Hoping thats so soon!!!! Thats exciting.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So you could be the first to have baby???? Eeeeeek!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Maybe! We will see how long this induction process takes. I am going to ask them to check for dilation on Tuesday. I have heard if there is some dilation already happening it can sometimes go quicker :)


----------



## Babybump87

I seen my Auntie today for the first time in about 3 weeks and the first thing she said was wow you’ve dropped . Baby won’t stay in much longer lol I hope she is right !

I’m getting more and more BH and pains down below to the point we’re I’ve had to stand up quickly haha . His movements at times are really painful too !

Wooop Hoping !!! That’s super exciting !! Won’t be long !! They were probably testing your urine for proteins and infections . I get mine tested at every midwife/GP appointment.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Hoping4numbr3 i guess if you’ve already started to dilate your more favourable?? Hopefully if it doesn’t happen before then when you get induced it’s nice and straight forward.

@Babybump87 I wonder if he will arrive early?! This bit is always so much guessing!

I feel like this baby will be late but then who knows? Just because my others have been late doesn’t mean this baby will be... think I’d be surprised to go early though!

I feeling a little sad that the finish is near but excited at the same time! Im uncomfortable but I’m not ready ready for labour so I do hope I’m late so I feel fully ready of that makes sense?! X


----------



## julesmw

Mummy -that makes sense!

Hoping - how over the top exciting to already have your date!


----------



## Babybump87

Eeek I really don’t know mummy ! To be honest I don’t like the not knowing when I will go into labour stage. Already making me feel a tad anxious/nervous for when I get those first pains / contractions. I dunno maybe it’s because I’ve got the girls and they will need looking after etc . Not even sure why that’s stressing me out as I live by loads of close family and friends ! 

How late were your other children ?!


----------



## mkyerby16

Uggggh my DS is sick AGAIN. We just all had the stomach bug from him the end of March and now my mom's called to say he has fever, body aches, chills and threw up. I can't deal. I'm still dealing with coughing and snotty nose after weeks and weeks and now I'm sure we'll all catch this :cry: Not a good Mother's Day gift.


Hope the rest of you ladies have a good Mother's Day!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@mkyerby16 im so sorry your little one is poorly! Seems as though sickness never ends. I’ve also had a sore throat for over 2 weeks.... it gets so painful... but I don’t know if going to the drs will help! Hopefully you all feel better soon.

@Babybump87 when you think of your first there was no other children to worry about! I’m not sure why I worry either!!! I think I was most anxious with no.4. I’m in 2 minds about this labour. I’m excited to meet baby and do it more than likely for the last time BUT I’m anxious but never know why? Mine have all been late! 7 days, 9 days, 2 days and 5 days?! So who knows......


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh yes and happy mother’s day to all those celebrating today. Hope your all spoilt x


----------



## emzeebob

Hello

Quick catch up from me that still has a fluey thing so been sleeping alot! Have such an awesome husband that has literally let me sleep for the last 2 days straight (I say sleep, with a chest infection and coughing )

So baby could be here on Tuesday after being diagnosed with iugr, we have a scan with a consultant as hes on the 4/5th centile, if he hasn't grown again which he hasn't for the last 2 growth scans he will be out that day or the next depending on if I have steroid Injections which I'm sure they will give me then first. 

So fingers crossed he's put a bit of chub on or even grown a cm cos he's been stuck at 27 week soze for too long now, me may be prepared stuff wise but I'm not mentally prepared for him to be here yet


----------



## wifeybby

Happy Mother’s Day, ladies!

Emzee, I’ll be thinking of you and hoping for the best possible outcomes. <3 please let us know how you and baby are doing when you feel able. I hope he’s grown a bit — but if not, I know he’s already a tough little guy!


----------



## Babybump87

@mkyerby16 - oh no sorry your DS is sick again fingers crossed he is better quickly and you don’t catch anything 

@Mummy2Corban - oh gosh you have such a wide range of when baby could arrive then !DD1 was 9 days late but DD2 arrived 5 days earlier ! I’m anxious too and I never know why I think we just need to fill that worry hole at times ! 

@emzeebob will also be thinking of you and your little man ! Wish the best for you both and hope he’s put on a little bit of chunk ! Stay positive at this stressful time ! Big hugs xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@emzeebob sorry that your poorly but great that you’ve been able to kinda get some rest. Hopefully baby boy has put a bit of weight on by tuesday! Can only imagine not being mentally ready for him yet! Like the other ladies have said please keep us updated on things when you can and we will all be thinking of you both and sending some positive vibes your way. Big hugs lovely.

@Babybump87 so either way for you! Its not knowing!!!! I wanna be late!!! Stay put bubba stay put!!!!!!!

What appointments are going on this week?


----------



## Babybump87

Lol i wanna be early @Mummy2Corban 

I have my 36 week midwife appointment on Wednesday . Discuss the birth etc ! Other than that nothing thankfully !


----------



## mkyerby16

I have my quick 34 week check Tues (urine, bp, fundal measurement and heartbeat) and then she said I'd start my weekly appointments and next one she'd check me.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I have my 38 week appt tomorrow and will be getting another ultrasound and stress test. I get them weekly since like 32 weeks now. I am going to have him check me for dilation since I been having contractions everyday since my last appt that are actually painful in my back at times.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

38 weeks! It doesn’t seem possible that we are here! X


----------



## crusherwife44

I have my 36 week tomorrow! We're at the end ladies.
I havent finished packing a bag. I just looked at the list the doc gave me. Looks like the hospital doesn't provide anything?? That cant be right.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Babybump - Ugh, I hear you. I've been told I'm a bleeder and my iron levels are usually low. Makes sense. Hopefully your levels are okay! Thanks for asking about my appointment. I'm 3 cm dilated & 80% effaced! I'll be more specific after responding to everyone's messages <3

Mrs.JJ - Yup. My midwife is talking about induction due to SPD now. She wants me to get a walker but I'm in denial. I have another appointment today & I'm going to look into setting up an induction at 39 weeks.

Jules - That's odd... they check my urine at every visit where I go :shrug:

Wifey - Cute bump pic!!! <3

Regarding the talk with BH - I've been having those for MONTHS this time around! So funny because I never had any until a few days before my first baby, had them for a couple of months before my second, but I swear this time around I've been having them for the past 5 months :shrug: It's crazy! I'd love for the baby to "slip right out" :haha:

Jules - best of luck on your growth scan!

Crusher - I've been told I dropped, but I can't tell :shrug:

Mummy - Glad everything went well with your appointment!

Mark&Annie - Oh I hear you.... I've been having painful ones since Friday... honestly, I'm wondering if I'm going into labor. My son was born 2.5 weeks early & Wednesday will be that same mark :shrug:

Hoping - Congrats on the induction date & WOOT! Glad baby turned for you!!! :happydance:

mkyerby - Ugh! Hope DS feels better soon! <3

Emzeebob - I understand on the not being mentally ready front. But you will be great! They're doing what's best for you & baby both. Have faith & hang in there! <3 

Mummy - I have my 37 week appointment tonight! <3

Ok AFM.... We've been trying to figure out if I'm going into labor... I'm at 37 + 1 today. I was checked at my 36 week appointment (last Thursday) & I'm dilated 3 cm & 80% effaced. Baby's head is "right there" in position,. Friday, I started with painful contractions. I've been contracting on and off (more than usual, with more pain and pressure than usual) all weekend. Then, last night I lost a huge amount of mucous (sorry - TMI) both before bed and in the middle of the night again. Last night my contractions were waking me up. I almost didn't go to work today, but I have a few loose ends to tie up, so I am here. Thankfully, I had a meeting which kept me on my bottom most of the day so far. I've had i think 4-5 contractions just sitting here, but they come on immediately when I'm up and walking around, along with intense pressure between my legs. I know I could be wrong, but I really don't think I'm going to last much longer. And, in the meantime, if I do last, I was told I can set up an induction date at my appointment tonight. It will be for 39 weeks though, so the earliest we're looking at (depending on available dates/times or whatever) would be May 26th. Will keep you all posted <3


----------



## Shanlee16

We have an appointment tomorrow where I’ll be 34+6! It’s nothing interesting and the last few appointments they haven’t been able to tell me anything. So fingers crossed they can at least tell me where he is located. I’m extremely frustrated with my practice if we’re being honest, next pregnancy I will be looking for a midwifery group 100%. 

I also feel like I may be losing my mucous plug but I’m not quite sure. Today when I used the bathroom my panty liner had thick cervical mucus on it, almost like what you would expect to see if prepping for ovulation. Idk if that’s what it is or not but it was a lot more than I’m used to!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Shanlee, I've had a little bit here and there, but last night was like WHOA. The entire wad of toilet paper was filled with it (I'm talking like 2 x 2 inches of thick snot looking stuff) twice - once before bed & once in the middle of the night. Both times huge amounts. In between those incidents, I've had something similar to EWCM discharge. I feel like I'm so in limbo... just because I don't want to chance going into labor at work.... and I'm nervous because all of my support people are so far away. I have a backup plan (my husband's aunt is nearby) but I don't feel 100% comfortable. I'd rather have my husband or my mom helping me if I go into labor....


----------



## Shanlee16

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Shanlee, I've had a little bit here and there, but last night was like WHOA. The entire wad of toilet paper was filled with it (I'm talking like 2 x 2 inches of thick snot looking stuff) twice - once before bed & once in the middle of the night. Both times huge amounts. In between those incidents, I've had something similar to EWCM discharge. I feel like I'm so in limbo... just because I don't want to chance going into labor at work.... and I'm nervous because all of my support people are so far away. I have a backup plan (my husband's aunt is nearby) but I don't feel 100% comfortable. I'd rather have my husband or my mom helping me if I go into labor....

I understand 100% wanting your support group with you if you go into labor! Do you have an appointment coming up, like mayb tomorrow? It sounds like this could be the real deal especially if you are already 3cm dilated! I would maybe start notifying them that something could be happening so they could start making preparations, just in case. How far away is your mom?


----------



## mkyerby16

Bella! Sounds like things could be happening! Eek! :shock: Bet that was your plug.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh Bella!!!!!! That all sounds rather promising! Specially if your already 3cm dilated! And yes I agree it wouldn’t hurt to make some preparations just encase!


----------



## crusherwife44

Oh my gosh so close! Im so excited. Things sound like they're moving along


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m so excited too.... maybe not for me just yet though :haha::haha: like I am excited to meet baby but I’m going to put a cork in for a few weeks


----------



## crusherwife44

I know right? I want my baby but she needs to stay put ATLEAST one more week. But excited to see other ladies on here posting their new babies.


----------



## wifeybby

Eeeek! Baby watch! We’re thinking of you, Bella!

I want baby to hold off one more week too lol I don’t have any warning signs alarming yet though. I would at least like to make it to my birthing class next Saturday :haha:


----------



## elmum

Sounds like you may be close, Bella!!! 
AFM, I’ll be 37 weeks on Wednesday and we are scheduled for an induction at 38 weeks. I have my high risk and reg appointments this Wednesday to see if we are on schedule or need to go sooner. I can’t believe we are this close!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

:haha: Funny how we all have an idea about when baby should come but we kinda don’t get to make that call!!!! I’d be a little shocked to go early.

I know it’s hard to keep people updated but I think I’m gonna be over checking this thread from now on!!!!!! Sounds like sooner rather than later we are gonna start hearing baby news x


----------



## julesmw

I had my growth scan today. Baby is 5lb 12 oz and measuring a week ahead. As I'm borderline GD, it makes me want to be much more diligent on my diet!


----------



## mkyerby16

Random thought.. But when I had my DS I was on a group like this in here and we transitioned to a Facebook group to more easily keep up with each other and post pictures. Not sure about all the logistics of setting it up and totally get that this is more private, but just a thought as we all get closer to babies being here!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m not sure how you set up a Facebook page???


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@emzeebob hope all goes ok today c


----------



## Shanlee16

mkyerby16 said:


> Random thought.. But when I had my DS I was on a group like this in here and we transitioned to a Facebook group to more easily keep up with each other and post pictures. Not sure about all the logistics of setting it up and totally get that this is more private, but just a thought as we all get closer to babies being here!

I would absolutely love to start a Facebook group!


----------



## emzeebob

Baby still cooking :) he's gained 100g in 2 weeks unsure if that's good or not but Drs still concerned. Won't let me go passed 37 weeks but more scans and dopplers to keep an eye on him but for now they want him to try and cook more. Think she said he weighed about 2lb 11oz but I know scans might not be accurate, so been told to rest and eat lol anytime between now and 3 weeks he shall be here


----------



## crusherwife44

Rest and eat girl! Treat yourself to some good stuff while you're at it! Grow baby grow
I got rid of Facebook 10 years ago and don't ever miss it. Sorry girls
Going to my appt in a bit.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

At least he has gained! Yes rest and eat, eat and rest! Hopefully baby boy can cook for a few extra weeks. X


----------



## wifeybby

I’m with Crusher, got rid of Facebook years ago and don’t miss it. I’m happy to keep this thread going or move over to a parenting thread! Would be great to keep in touch.

Looking forward to my next appt on Thursday. I love the reassurance from the OB. The battery in my Doppler died and I haven’t replaced it. Baby is typically super active, so her lazy times worry me. I know the girl has to sleep sometime lol Now that we’re nearing the end I get moments of anxiety that she won’t make it. I try to block it out, know it’s irrational, but it’s there.

Is anyone into astrology? I was just thinking this morning, baby better wait at least a week lol I’ve felt like she’s a Gemini all this time! It’ll blow my mind if we have a Taurus. Weird, silly thoughts - I know! :rofl:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@wifeybby its so normal to worry! We all worry. Mine was the worst with my second... after the molar and mc I worried the whole time and I found labour so emotional as I just wanted her in my arms safe! But then the worry only really starts once there here!!!! Haha!!! All will be ok my lovely.


----------



## crusherwife44

Just got out of my appt. Didnt want to be checked but he just got up in there after the strep test and not dilated at all.


----------



## Babybump87

Eeek Bella !! Sounds promising for you !! The baby watch had begun I think !

Glad your growth scan went well Jules !

Glad baby has put on a bit of weight Emz . Hopefully he will put on a little bit more before 37 weeks ! I’d be having a few extra treats cause you both deserve them ! 

I also got rid of Facebook a few years ago . We could always set up a thread on here too for those who don’t have Facebook so we can still join in haha .


----------



## Babybump87

I totally agree it’s normal to worry . I am a terrible worrier and worry my self sick sometimes about the most irrational things. Having kids has made this even worse at times! All of our babies will be fine !! 

Sorry your not dilated Crusher but how annoying he checked you over when you didn’t want to be!

I’ve got the midwife, tomorrow be interesting to hear what she has to say on baby’s position etc. I don’t think he’s engaged , rather just sitting there ! Does anyone know if the midwives give sweeps if baby is not engaged . Both the girls engaged so I’m wondering if this little fella will or not !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

My monkey isn’t engaged.... apartly it’s just bouncing on my bladder :haha: I’m not sure about baby not being engaged? I would guess yes as cooper wasn’t engaged until I was in labour.... but then maybe depends on the midwife????

Crusher it’s a bit rubbish he checked you when you didn’t wanna be.... specially when they aren’t to comfortable.


----------



## Babybump87

AFM pretty scary day yesterday . Went for bloods last week . GP phones me yesterday morning out the blue my iron is low (what’s new) and also liver bile function (apparently can be a indication of cholestasis) is raised go straight to local maternity hospital for repeat bloods . Gets there have to have bloods taken twice. Told to come home and wait for a phone call . Waited all day and thankfully all the levels were normal ! So I’ve no idea what’s gone on there !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh what a worry but glad all seems to be ok x


----------



## crusherwife44

Maybe i just dont like doctors. Idk why im kinda irritated from that appt. My hubs and i decided to decline the 36 week ultrasound if it was ok cuz i just had one from the other office before switching over and being charged almost 300 for it. And the doc seemed fine with it and then said... You know you'll reach your deductible by the time your in labor..... Shoulda stayed in the military another 2 months holy moly.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Not dilated at all here except the outer dilation of 1.5cm to 2 cm that my doc says is normal for people that have had previous pregnancies.. Bummer but I am still scheduled for induction in 9 days. I was hoping though that I would at least be a little dilated... grr!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Hoping4numbr3 with my second I had a sweep and my midwife said I was 2cm but like you said was common as I’d already had a baby.... I wasn’t induced BUT from first contraction to her being out was just over 3 hrs so all might be ok with induction?! Lotsa stairs etc in these next 9 days???


----------



## julesmw

Had my 34 week appointment today. She told me the growth scan from yesterday where baby weighed 5lb 12oz put her at 76 percentile. When she measured fundal height, it was 33 - the same as at my 32 week visit two weeks ago. Isn't that odd? I wonder if baby's position changes fundal height measurement?


----------



## julesmw

Wifey - I've been having anxiety recently, too. I was pretty okay all pregnancy, but the last few weeks I find myself worrying. It didn't help today when the MW (who filled in for my doctor who was called out for a birth) told me I needed to keep my BPP ultrasounds and NSTs up since at my age stillbirths are much more frequent. Why would she say that? Ugh!


----------



## elmum

Oh goodness, Jules. What a stupid thing for her to say. 
Wifey, I also have anxiety. I found myself dozing off today and thinking horrible thoughts. I am just so paranoid something will happen to baby this last week. 
It’s hard not to be scared at this point


----------



## mkyerby16

For those interested I have no clue what I'm doing but I made a secret FB group named Junebugs (that means no one can see you're a part of it or anything you post in it except for those in the group). As far as I know you do have to be friends with me or someone in the group already on FB to be added though since it's not a public group. (Can always unfriend once added). I made a pinned Post to put our B&B names and due dates so we'll know who's who. We also found in our other group while anyone can post whatever they want, it worked well to have certain threads like a "whatever thread" for general chatter, a cute picture thread for just dropping a cute Pic, umm like as they got older a potty training or sleep or food or whatever else thread just so there's not 10000 different random things all over.

Not taking away from this group at all, everyone still post here of course! Just thought it might be easy to post updates and cute squishy baby pics there.


If you want to join add me on FB and let me know your BB name on here somehow and due date if you want... I'm Miranda Yerby... And if anyone knows more than me on how to do these things feel free... Just thought I'd try!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Big hugs ladies! We all worry.... it’s amazing how much your mind can wander.

@julesmw as if the dr said that to you!!!!!! Don’t need to be hearing things like that specially so close to labour. Don’t they say when babies engage bump can get smaller not change much? My bump has only changed by a cm in a few weeks but my midwife wasn’t concerned. 

Today I have taken the fabrics off the pushchair I got. The bits I can’t put in the washer are in the bath! Then I’ve got to work out how they go back ok and how the carrycot fits! 38 weeks!


----------



## mkyerby16

I don't feel so bad about my Mother's Day not being the best now... I just realized if all goes as planned we'll be coming home from the hospital on Father's Day and with me having a c-section DH will be taking care of me and I won't be able to do much special for him :shrug:


----------



## Shanlee16

mkyerby16 said:


> For those interested I have no clue what I'm doing but I made a secret FB group named Junebugs (that means no one can see you're a part of it or anything you post in it except for those in the group). As far as I know you do have to be friends with me or someone in the group already on FB to be added though since it's not a public group. (Can always unfriend once added). I made a pinned Post to put our B&B names and due dates so we'll know who's who. We also found in our other group while anyone can post whatever they want, it worked well to have certain threads like a "whatever thread" for general chatter, a cute picture thread for just dropping a cute Pic, umm like as they got older a potty training or sleep or food or whatever else thread just so there's not 10000 different random things all over.
> 
> Not taking away from this group at all, everyone still post here of course! Just thought it might be easy to post updates and cute squishy baby pics there.
> 
> 
> If you want to join add me on FB and let me know your BB name on here somehow and due date if you want... I'm Miranda Yerby... And if anyone knows more than me on how to do these things feel free... Just thought I'd try!

I just added you on Facebook. My name is Shannon Wallace. I’m glad you were able to get it all set up!


----------



## Babybump87

Oh gosh @Hoping4numbr3 . Do you have a birthing ball you could use ?! 

@julesmw - I think the baby’s position can alter the fundal height and also the person actually doing it . Fancy her saying something so insensitive that would have really freaked me out . 

I think anxiety is a common occurrence near the end of pregnancies and the first few months . We have so much going on and our hormones / emotions are all over the place ! 

@mkyerby16 - I’m sure having both you and the baby home on father’s day will be special enough for your DH ! 

Had my 36 week check up today . Baby is all good thankfully ! Measurements and HB all on track ! She’s put in my notes Celph, free @brim. Kinda disappointed he’s not even engaged a little bit since I’ve been getting lots of pressure pains etc . Midwife seems to think he could just engage and I will go at any time ! Even said to make sure my hospital bag is good to go! Couldn’t book me in with herself for my 38 week check so seeing another midwife at another clinic which is annoying but can’t be helped ! Said she would do the sweep anyway if baby is alright!


----------



## Mark&Annie

This one is pressing its head on a nerve at the top of my right leg! Not pleasant. Tried to do some stretches etc to help and got stuck! I’m a bit large now lol!
Will join fb group too x


----------



## mkyerby16

If you want to join the FB group it would help if you could please let me know your FB name on here or FB message me with your B&B name just so I know who's who and that it's not just a random person requesting me. That also helps me make sure only people from here end up in the group for security. Thank you!!


----------



## julesmw

Mkyerby - there are a few people with your name. Is yours the one that sells essential oils?


----------



## Babybump87

What’s in your hospital bag ?! This list should help me remember what I’ve put in and if I need anything else , feel free to suggest other items ! 

I have for baby :- 
Baby milk
Baby wash cloths 
1 pack of nappies 
2 packs of wipes 
1 pack of nappy sacks 
Bath gel 
Sponge 
5 sleepsuits (with mittens)
5 body suits 
4 bibs 
2 pairs of socks 
2 hats 
2 mittens 
Coming home outfit 
2 dummies 
1 towel 
1 cellular blanket 
1 coming home blanket 

For myself 

Sanitary towels
Maternity towels 
Breast pads 
Toiletries - toothbrush, tooth paste , wipes,deodorant,hair brush,shower gel
Flip flops 
4 knickers 
3 bras 
3 socks 
Towel 
2 pairs of pyjamas 
3 tops 
3 leggings 
1 long cardigan 
Dress for labour 
Make up - to grab on way out 
Phone charger - to grab on way out 
Car seat - grab on way out 
Snacks /drinks - to grab on way out 

Like I’ve packed for a weekend away haha !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 glad all is well with baby boy! My midwife always said they don’t usually engage until they are ready to go unless it’s your first so not to worry about it to much. Hopefully the sweep in 2 weeks works it’s magic. My midwife has changed clinics so I’m not sure who I’ll see now! It’s a shame when they change. Never mind!

As for hospital bag I don’t really have one!!!! I’ve a stash of stuff in a draw that if DH needs to grab then her can but that just consists currently of.... pjs, pads, bra, pack of knickers, joggers and a T-shirt. I’ve started putting things in a change bag but I’ll sort a pile of an outfit for baby I’m the next few days. I’m hoping I get a homebirth so I won’t have to worry but if I did have to go to hospital we are very close to it so DH nipping home isn’t an issue.

@mkyerby16 i THINK I found you?? I friend requested you.... names Laura and it’s my maternity shoot picture (black dress)

@Mark&Annie my third always laid on a nerve... my leg used to give way all the time and I’d get shooting pains. Little monkeys!


----------



## mkyerby16

julesmw said:


> Mkyerby - there are a few people with your name. Is yours the one that sells essential oils?

Yes ma'am. Maroon shirt on in my profile Pic with water in the back


----------



## Babybump87

@Mummy2Corban - yeah that’s more or less what my midwife said today too . She did say I could go anytime now . I guess I just wanted to see some progress for all the niggles I’ve been getting! Yeah I agree you get used to the same midwife although like I’ve said in the past I am not keen on mine ! 

Least you know you have the stuff on stand by incase you need to go to the hospital hopefully you won’t need it !


----------



## Mark&Annie

My fb name is Antonia, pic is me and my pony!


----------



## Mark&Annie

I have nothing packed, planning a homebirth but should still chuck some stuff together incase. Outfit for baby and change of clothes for me should do it lol!


----------



## Shanlee16

I have nothing packed either! I’ve got a pack of always nighttime pads and a hospital gown I bought off amazon and that’s about it! I don’t even know what to bring haha! I feel like that would be something great for me to pack during early labor tbh, but who knows. 

I also was wondering what the recipe was for that spray or pads that people use after having a vagina deliver. The ones people make with maybe witch hazel and other things? Does anyone know what I’m talking about?


----------



## mkyerby16

I've packed her diaper bag and I've started throwing things in a bag on my closet floor for me. Figured even though all should be planned for my csection I should have things somewhat ready just in case something happens earlier. With my DS I needed so little, but I'm wondering with things being planned if I'll feel a little better this time around and with her being a girl if I'll want her a little cuter :o My hospital provided everything like diapers wipes etc. He even just wore what they provided the whole time including a sleepsack. I had them put his footprint in his baby Book but other than that didn't open his bag till I took out his coming home outfit. I stayed in the hospital gown and mesh underwear the whole time until I left. I just needed my own toiletries, flip flops for walking around, toothbrush, chargers things like that.

In her bag I have just a couple of diapers and mini pack of wipes just in case we needed them on the way home and didn't have any left from the hospital (unlikely), her coming home outfit, just a couple of onesies and a sleeper that says little sister. A sleepsack just in case, a nursing cover, Swaddle blanket with pretty flowers that would look cute in pictures, a blanket my Nana made for her that I'll lay her on for pictures when the hospital photographer comes around. A paci and paci wipes, a pair of socks and mittens, her baby Book for her footprints. I also stuck some lanolin and nursing Pads for me in there and a hair brush and nail Clippers for her.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

mkyerby - YES! I have a FB group for both my DD's & DS's pregnancies. Much easier to keep up! <3

emzeebob - Yay! Glad baby gained a bit and gets to cook a bit longer! :happydance:

Yeah, I worry too... but I try to feel better knowing that I can def feel baby moving (mostly rolling and sticking body parts out rather than "kicks" persay, but def movement!!)

Crusher - REALLY annoying that you were checked when you didn't want to be. I have been checked twice now but they asked me if I wanted to be :shrug:

Babybump - That's scary!!!! But glad all seems to be well now?!

Jules - OMG!!!!! Awful of her to say that!!!! :( :( :(

mkyerby - Awesome!!! I'll try to find you on FB later on today (when I'm out of work). 

Babybump - Exciting!!!! Anytime now <3

I can come back and paste my hospital checklist for anyone that wants.... I have high hopes of getting up, showered, dressed with this one... but to be honest, with my last two, I barely used anything I brought & stayed in the hospital gown the whole time. Admittedly, I was having trouble staying on my feet with both deliveries, so a shower sounded exhausting. But yeah, I'd rather try and feel normal sooner this time around so I have high hopes & packed my bags as such again! It's all ready to go in the car as we speak - Just in case! Finally feeling somewhat ready for baby to come home!

AFM, baby is still in. I guess every baby really is different, huh?? I was convinced I was in labor pretty much all weekend, continued having irregular contractions on Monday (despite still going to work) and stayed home Tuesday - REALLY thought I'd be having the baby Tuesday. Nope. Wednesday thought my water broke, stayed home from work again & actually went to hospital to have that checked - NOPE. So today I'm at work. Despite the irregular contractions continuing.... Midwife did say at my last appointment with her that 3rd babies can be like this - Stubborn about starting labor/lots of false starts, but then transition is super quick. I'm now at 3-4 cm dilated and still 80% effaced. Just a waiting game now, I guess....


----------



## julesmw

Like some of you, I barely use anything I bring to the hospital. I haven't started packing yet, but I'm only 34w5d. I also haven't bought a diaper bag yet, but reading everyone's lists so far, I realize I need to get one soon! 

I have to get my house ready for the baby sprinkle some of my friends planned for Saturday. It just worked out well for it to be here, but I really didn't want to host it. How do you say to someone that you aren't willing to have the party they want to throw you at your house? So tomorrow will be a little more cleaning than my usual weekly list. My oldest has been on her senior trip and won't get back until after the party. I wish she didn't have to miss it. Plus, I could really use her help! ha

Next week is my last normal week before baby comes. The following week, my parents are coming for my daughter's graduation and open house, and my mom thinks she will probably just stay until the baby comes. It's all feeling so close now!


----------



## mkyerby16

Eek can't believe we're all so close! Oh forgot to mention I also like to take my own pillow to sleep on bc the hospital ones are so awful! I'm going to pick up some of those wisp disposable waterless toothbrush things in case I don't feel like getting out of bed to brush my teeth that first day after csection. Also don't forget chapstick, hand cream and hair Ties! I hate being seen without makeup so I'm bringing some and a travel mirror to set up on my bedside table... Hopefully I won't look like death in my hospital pictures this time around. Plus I'm delivering where I work so coworkers come up and visit. 

Jules I totally know that feeling... My sister and mom's neighbor gave me a shower which I was grateful for but they wanted to do it at my house and I didn't want to have to clean and prepare for all those people. I ended up being annoyed bc my Mom gave me the impression that she'd come help me clean before but she didn't.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jules - UGH! I purposefully had my daughter's birthday party early and out of my house to keep from having people over! I can't imagine having the sprinkle at your own place. Poor you with having to clean! Hopefully you will at least have help cleaning up afterward!

mkyerby - Oh wow! That's..... interesting, delivering where you work! I can see both sides - cool that you can share the moment with your coworkers, but negative that you may not feel like seeing them, but they pop in anyway! Hope you like the people you work with :haha:


----------



## julesmw

Mkyerby - I was thinking the same thing as Bella - cool to share with friends you work with, but then again I'm not sure I would want people just popping in? I hope that ends up being nice for you!


----------



## mkyerby16

I had my DS there so I've done it before and it wasn't too bad, but I remember I had been in labor for over a day then csection and then for whatever reason they had an issue with the water so I needed a shower sooo bad. Looked like death and greasy hair and finally I could take a shower I was literally standing in the bathroom about to get in when my DH was like um some of your coworkers are here to see you.... I was like seriously now?! Lol The rest I think asked me first before they came up


----------



## julesmw

Mkyerby - AHHHHH!!!! How mortifying! I guess they would all understand because you just gave birth, but ugh!


----------



## elmum

Babybump, that is an impressive packing list!!! 
I’ve got a diaper bag packed for baby and a separate bag for me. I just threw things in as I thought of them! Ha


----------



## wifeybby

Birthing class at the birth center tomorrow! I’m excited - but am I the only one who waited this late? :haha: we’ve just been so busy and DH has worked a lot of the Saturdays they’ve done it (once a month)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

For the witch hazel question. I got cooling pads w/witch hazel and hydrocortizone cream. That is what I used in my last two births. I put 3 cooling wipes down on a pad and squirt the cream on them then pull them up patting it on gently. Messy like but it is helpful and feels comforting since everything down below is a mess anyways. 6 more days til I go to hospital. Crazy!


----------



## crusherwife44

Any babys poppin out yet? 
Ive got shampoo, toothbrush stuff, nursing pads, pads, and change for the vending machine in my backpack for the hospital. Hubs said a pair of underwear for him. Lol idk what to put in for me. Maybe some maternity yoga pants for the ride home with a tshirt and undies. 
Hubs is just now setting up the crib. Although we have the playard thing in our room for the first little while. 
Still kinda crazy we are at the end.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Hoping4numbr3 6 days till hospital! How is this possible!!!!! I know I keep saying it but I can’t believe it x


----------



## mkyerby16

Mummy2Corban said:


> 6 days till hospital! How is this possible!!!!! I know I keep saying it but I can’t believe it x

Eeek! That's crazy! I'm in shock I have less than a month, I can't imagine less than a week!


----------



## julesmw

I can't believe some of you are looking at less than a week! It's going to be so exciting seeing baby pics soon!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Well I’m hoping for a June baby :haha: so to make that possible I’ve got to be at least 3 days late.... which doesn’t seem impossible seeing as though all my babies have been late???? I don’t feel as though this baby is showing any signs it’s coming soon BUT you never know!!!!!


----------



## HLx

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> For the witch hazel question. I got cooling pads w/witch hazel and hydrocortizone cream. That is what I used in my last two births. I put 3 cooling wipes down on a pad and squirt the cream on them then pull them up patting it on gently. Messy like but it is helpful and feels comforting since everything down below is a mess anyways. 6 more days til I go to hospital. Crazy!

Not in this thread but come across this piece of advice and I will be trying this for sure! I suffered so much with my previous babies, this sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

The witch hazel and cream helped out a LOT with itching and just needing relief period with my other two. I had a tear with my first that was pretty bad and that helped me a lot. Hope it helps you! 

Yes ladies 5 days til I am expected to go to hospital! Crazy. Time has flown by. I just pray this process goes smoothly and since 3rd baby maybe quick as well lol.


----------



## Babybump87

All is well thanks Bella !

Thanks Elm! I have a thing with lists haha ! May help someone in case they forget their toothbrush haha !

Hope the birthing class went well Wifey !

Oh wow Hoping !! 5 days ! Those days back when we were in the TTC thread seem a million miles away now ! Cannot wait to see some cute little babies !


----------



## julesmw

I can't wait to start reading birth stories!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Birth stories!!!! So for @Hoping4numbr3 yu should have some pictures and announcement and days! Do you think anyone will go in between then???? Argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Exciting!

What appointments are there this week? I have the midwife on Tuesday. She said she will book me in for 41 weeks just encase and will give me a sweep if I make it c


----------



## Mark&Annie

I see my mw on Tuesday too, not expecting much just belly measure etc. She mentioned maybe a growth scan if baby still at top of growth chart but I doubt I’ll agree to it!


----------



## mkyerby16

I see my Dr on Tuesday too. That starts my weekly appointments and she said she'd check me then just to see if anything's happening but since I'm scheduled for csection she probably wouldn't check me anymore after that


----------



## Babybump87

No appointments for me this week ! 

Weirdest thing happened to me today . Sitting on the floor , legs crossed doing DDs hair and all of a sudden I heard and felt a pop in my lower tummy . Was like what was that stood straight up but nothing happened ! This was about 6 hours ago . Had the usual twinges but nothing else. So strange ! This happened to anyone else before ?!


----------



## elmum

Babybump, i would have thought my waters were broken if i heard that pop sound and felt that feeling. Maybe, strong movement of baby?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Omg mkyerby! I’d be mortified!!! Go you! <3 

Hoping - did you ever try dermoplast? Wondering if it’s better or worse than your suggestion? I grabbed a can of dermoplast, and I made some “padsicles” with aloe, lavender, & tea tree oil... not sure what I’ll end up using in the end though. Maybe I should grab some tucks pads too (witch hazel pads). <3

Eeeek on babies & birth Stories! Exciting! Hoping, can’t believe you’re down to 4 days away!! :yipee:

Baby bump - odd - no idea! No discomfort?! 

AFM, I feel like I get new signs of impending labor daily... only to find they’re false. But hey, that IS what my midwife said would happen with 3rd babies. She said lots of false starts & then quick transition/birth. Well, I’m hesitant to say (boy who cried wolf & all that) but after passing my plug a good 5x this week, I finally actually got my bloody show about an hour ago now! Kinda crazy because with both my other kids, I didn’t get it til I was already in the hospital, in active labor, less than an hour before delivering! Soooo labor soon?!?! In the meantime, other than being a nervous wreck :haha: I have mild period-like cramping (constant) and erratic contractions (not consistent at all). So I guess we will see if anything comes of this! <3 

Unfortunately, in other news, DH is sick!!!! He woke up in the middle of the night last night with a 101.5 fever! DS & DD both have mild colds. I’m the only “heathy” one (knock wood!) Hoping they all get healthy soon as I’m afraid of the new baby catching whatever it is they have!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Yeah that was exactly my thought Elm but still nothing ! 

I’ve had pain in that area since it happened especially when I learn over it really hurts! Maybe baby just felt like giving me a good kick haha 

Oooo wow Bella !! Things seem to be really moving forward for you now !! That’s interesting what your midwife said about 3rd baby’s ! Oh no don’t DHs seem to get sick at the absolute worst times !! So annoying lol . Hope he’s better soon though ! 

Hope things start progressing for you ! Exciting


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Quick update - baby is here!!!! Super fast labor! Will update soon <3 <3 <3


----------



## crusherwife44

Holy moly congrats!!! Can't wait to hear what happened!!!


----------



## julesmw

Oh my word! Can't wait to hear, either!


----------



## Babybump87

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Quick update - baby is here!!!! Super fast labor! Will update soon <3 <3 <3

Oh wow !! Amazing !! Congratulations ! x


----------



## Babybump87

Anyone of us could be next !!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oooooooooooo my gosh!!!! Just came on to reply to the posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

First baby!!!!!!!!!!! Eeeeeeeek!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hope all is ok!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! Sorry for the delay - lots of visitors, nurse visits, breastfeeding, etc. 

It’s a girl! Ava Rose was born at 7:40 AM! I arrived at the hospital at 7 AM, was dilated to an 8, almost immediately felt like pushing, and almost delivered her on the floor as I was standing when my water broke & intense pressure began. The doctor pretty much had to get me down on the foot of the bed - sideways - and my husband held my head (which was hanging off one end of the bed) while I pushed her out! Super quick birth, no meds, very minor 2nd degree tear, and our gorgeous girl is here! Her big sister & big brother are thrilled with her! We’re so in love :cloud9:


----------



## crusherwife44

Awww I've been checking all day waiting to see. So excited for you. Did you even labormuch at home? I know you've been on and off funny feelings but wow! Hope mine is like that! 
Ahhh so excited for you. Congrats


----------



## wifeybby

Congrats Bella! She is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## julesmw

Like Crusher, I've been checking all day, too! Look at that hair! What are her stats? I hope my delivery goes so well! Congrats!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Aww you guys are so sweet! She’s 8 lbs 1.1 oz, 20 inches! 

I have been having false labor at home on and off for about a week now. Most I’d get would be 3-4 contractions in a row getting closer together, then it would peter out. Anyway, after a few erratic contractions, I got my bloody show at 11 PM last night (something that only happened to me in the hospital with my other two so assumed labor would start fairly quickly). I was having contractions on and off but nothing steady until about 5 or 6 this morning... woke up DH at 6 and said “I’m in labor.” Called his aunt (our nearest relative) to come stay with our kids & we were off to the hospital. Arrived at 7. (We live 15 minutes away). By the time I got to the hospital my contractions were under 5 minutes apart. Walked up to the maternity ward from the emergency department and by the time I got up there (while stopping periodically and rocking through contractions) I was an 8. I think I wrote the rest in my post above :)


----------



## crusherwife44

What a dreamy delivery. Praying mine is like that!! 
How's recovery? Doing well?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I’m really not too bad this time around! I mean, def discomfort down under, and just TIRED.... but I feel better than I did for my other two children after delivering them. 

Oh & her sugars are beautiful! I had diet controlled GD & breastfeeding raised her sugars right up where they needed to be - she passed all her tests ❤️


----------



## crusherwife44

Good job mama!!! So happy for you!
Who's next? Hahah


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thank you!!!! 

Yessssss! Who IS next?!?!


----------



## elmum

Bella!!! She’s so beautiful!! Congratulations! 
So glad you made it in time. That was super fast!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh my!!! A little girl! Love her name. Massive congratulations!!!!!! She is a beauty!!!! Glad your feeling ok too!!!!! And that you managed to get to hospital I’m time! First baby! Whose next ladies????


----------



## Babybump87

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry for the delay - lots of visitors, nurse visits, breastfeeding, etc.
> 
> It’s a girl! Ava Rose was born at 7:40 AM! I arrived at the hospital at 7 AM, was dilated to an 8, almost immediately felt like pushing, and almost delivered her on the floor as I was standing when my water broke & intense pressure began. The doctor pretty much had to get me down on the foot of the bed - sideways - and my husband held my head (which was hanging off one end of the bed) while I pushed her out! Super quick birth, no meds, very minor 2nd degree tear, and our gorgeous girl is here! Her big sister & big brother are thrilled with her! We’re so in love :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 1061227


Oh wow she’s just adorable !! Well done momma!! Lovely name too ! Big congratulations to you all !! Make sure you take time to rest too xx

Amazing labor too ! Glad her sugars are all fine ! X

Eeek we are all on baby watch !!


----------



## Babybump87

Not sure what’s going on but baby was going crazy last night I mean the most movements he’s ever done for a good hour or so And now I’ve had bad cramps and BH since early hours this morning . Nothing consistent with the BH but constant cramps. Hoping if anything it’s baby engaging !


----------



## mkyerby16

Wow Bella Congrats!!! So glad all went smoothly. Can't believe it's baby time for us already!


----------



## Mark&Annie

That’s the way to do it! Well done! Congratulations Bella!!!


----------



## Shanlee16

Congrats Bella! What a beautiful birth and beautiful girl. Would love to have the same experience but not expecting it! Third one really is the charm I guess, huh?


----------



## elmum

Ladies, I’m being admitted this evening and induced tomorrow morning at 38 weeks with our rainbow baby boy. We are all so excited and I’m extremely nervous. Praying baby gets here safely. Can’t wait to share the happy news with you all tomorrow. I’ll update as I can. Prayers and thoughts are welcome — ￼feeling hopeful.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@elmum goodluck lovely! I hope all goes smoothly and baby boy is in your arms before you know it.

@Babybump87 strange.... maybe baby has engaged??? Causing the cramping?! Keep us updated on that!

@BellaRosa8302 hows things going?

@Hoping4numbr3 another day closer!!!!

How’s everyone?

I’ve midwife in a bit... gotta waddle there!


----------



## wifeybby

Had my 38 week appointment yesterday - fingertip amount/1-2cm dilated and 30% effaced. Babys heartrate is consistent, still 140s, head down and moving lots!

I’m spotting a small amount pink-tinged now. My OB mentioned it’s common with cervical checks.. she said that last week though, no mention of it yesterday. She said “we don’t start those until 38 weeks because before then it’s not reliable or needed and all it does is make you bleed.” do you guys agree? I didn’t see my OB yesterday, just whoever was in the office.

Great job, Bella <3 so happy your baby girl is here! Can’t wait to see who’s next <3


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’d say a small amount is normal?? Seeing as she’s had a feel of your cervix??

So just got back from the midwife and I’ve got a growth scan in the morning for static growth. Measured 36cm at 37 weeks and 36 today. So not too worried but hey better to get it checked xx


----------



## mkyerby16

Yep I would usually spot just a tiny bit after being checked with DS. The cervix is just so irritable at this point.


----------



## Babybump87

elmum said:


> Ladies, I’m being admitted this evening and induced tomorrow morning at 38 weeks with our rainbow baby boy. We are all so excited and I’m extremely nervous. Praying baby gets here safely. Can’t wait to share the happy news with you all tomorrow. I’ll update as I can. Prayers and thoughts are welcome — ￼feeling hopeful.

Good luck hun will be thinking of you both !


----------



## Babybump87

Oh wow this thread is a hive of activity ! Amazing !


----------



## Babybump87

Wifey I’ve never had a internal off a midwife unless it’s been a sweep or I’ve been the hospital . Not routinely done in my area ! 

I’d guess it’s normal if she’s been poking around! Keep eye on it ! 

Mummy — hope your scan goes well tomorrow , another chance to see your bubs before their arrival!


----------



## wifeybby

So far it’s been just a tiny amount with wiping. Lots of movement and otherwise feeling normal. It was really uncomfortable and a little painful to have the cervical check done, so I think it’s just part of the process.

Mummy, we’ll be thinking of you! You’ll do great and baby will be safe. Can’t wait to hear your happy delivery story! Sending love and luck!


----------



## crusherwife44

Just got out of my 37 week appt. I think he said im a loose? 1 dilated lol. Everything else looks good.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Omg, I've missed too much!

@BellaRosa8302 - Congrats on your gorgeous girl!!! And what a perfect labor/delivery! I updated the 1st page, if I got anything wrong, let me know. So exciting to update with our 1st baby!!!

@elmum - Very exciting, going to have another baby to add to the 1st page! Wishing you a smooth delivery and a happy and healthy momma and babe!

@mkyerby16 - Thank you for the FB group add!!

@emzeebob - Glad baby has grown a bit! Hope he keeps it up!

AFM - Not much to report. Bags are mostly packed, pretty much ready for baby - just counting down the days now. And I'm super relieved, talked to my doc who had previously said I couldn't go past my due date and he now says I can go until 41 weeks. Phew!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yes to 41 weeks! Hopefully you won’t get that far but at least you’ve that extra week!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

...... and as if we are now starting to update the first page!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mkyerby16

Just left the dr. I'll be 36 weeks on Thurs so she went ahead and checked me. Said we didn't have to anymore if I didn't want to. I was 1cm, 60% effaced and she could feel baby's head.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Eeek!! Good luck Elmum! Will be thinking of you!

Had my MW appointment, homebirth bag and gases being delivered on Friday. Baby is head down in the right place but not engaged.
I still have so much to do so she can stay put for a couple of weeks please!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Mark&Annie exciting stuff! We don’t get anything delivered here the midwives bring it out if they are a available when you go into labour. I’m hoping this scan tomorrow doesn’t change home birth plans!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Mark&Annie - Oh I'm so jealous you get gas! I asked about it at our hospital and it's not an option even though it's starting to make a comeback in the US. I'm hoping to avoid an epidural so my only option for pain management is a narcotic. Which I'm not totally against if it comes down to it. :haha:


----------



## julesmw

JJ - at my last appointment they made me go over paperwork about gas as a pain management option and sign a form saying I understand how to use it. I've never seen that as an option before here in the States.


----------



## julesmw

Girls, I don't know what my problem is, but I have been eating all. day. long. I just keep looking for something to snack on. It must be emotional eating? But oh my word! Someone please make it stop!


----------



## Shanlee16

wifeybby said:


> Had my 38 week appointment yesterday - fingertip amount/1-2cm dilated and 30% effaced. Babys heartrate is consistent, still 140s, head down and moving lots!
> 
> I’m spotting a small amount pink-tinged now. My OB mentioned it’s common with cervical checks.. she said that last week though, no mention of it yesterday. She said “we don’t start those until 38 weeks because before then it’s not reliable or needed and all it does is make you bleed.” do you guys agree? I didn’t see my OB yesterday, just whoever was in the office.
> 
> Great job, Bella <3 so happy your baby girl is here! Can’t wait to see who’s next <3

I always spot after a cervical exam! A very tiny amount and it’s usually brown. 

Afm has my 36 week appointment today! We did the GBS swab and a cervical exam. High and tight and closed still but I’m only 35+6 so not too disappointed! Fingers crossed he’ll come early tho. Ive been walking and bouncing on a yoga ball and plan on getting dates tomorrow to start eating! We also ordered our car seats and a bassinet and a yoga ball for home so I’m getting really excited! I can’t wait for him to be here. 

I’ve been really feeling the urge to nest lately. And buy literally ANYTHING off amazon. Anyone else feeling like this? My DH has got to be going insane. I’ve spent so much money haha!


----------



## julesmw

Shanlee - I'm feeling a little desperate for mine to come early since I know they will induce me before my due date. I've always been induced. It would be so nice if for once I went into labor on my own. I've been walking, but not pulled out my birthing ball yet. I need to! And do dates help you go into labor sooner?


----------



## crusherwife44

Ive been reading up on going into labor after a cervical check cuz today was the first time i bled afterward! 
Im about halfway done with my 5 pound bag of dates.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

julesmw said:


> JJ - at my last appointment they made me go over paperwork about gas as a pain management option and sign a form saying I understand how to use it. I've never seen that as an option before here in the States.

Is it an option for you?? I’m sooooo jealous!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I’ve been chowing down on dates too. And drinking RRLT. Tomorrow I start oral evening primrose oil. Been also Bouncing on my ball, hip circles, squatting, cat/cow stretches and butterflies. Oh ya, and chiro appts and going for a prenatal massage soon. Really hope all this helps make for a shorter/smoother labor! At the least it’s keeping me busy. I’m going a little insane now that I’m all organized and packed... feel like I should be doing something but not sure what.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Soooooo baby isn’t small! My bump is on the 30th centile but baby is apparently on the 95th so they don’t want me having a homebirth. Drs want my midwife to start sweeping me though?!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Just spoke to the midwife and she said she can sweep me tomorrow. If I don’t want to the next opportunity is next Thursday and then I’ve already a sweep booked for the 4th June. What would you do? My only issue is that Friday I have both girls sports days and then it’s indigos birthday on Saturday.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Elmum - exciting! I’ll be thinking of you today!!! 

Mummy - things are going fairly well! About to be discharged from hospital (decided to stay the full time & relax here while I can before going home & having to take care of all 3 kiddos - originally was going to go home the following day which would have been considered an early discharge). Ava is SUCH a good baby! Doesn’t really cry much unless she’s being changed or bothered lol. She’s a great little nurser too! Unfortunately my nipples are just not used to a newborn latch & they’re pretty raw. But I know I’ll get through it - I did with my other two, so I just keep going. 

.... sorry ladies, I’m being discharged so I’ll update morenlater


----------



## julesmw

Mrs. JJ said:


> Is it an option for you?? I’m sooooo jealous!

It is, but I'm not interested in it. On my 18th birthday, I had dental work done and the dentist left me in a chair with gas and went to work on someone else. I woke up throwing up all over their floor and everything was black at first and I couldn't see. It was awful! My OB said it's because you aren't supposed to have it strapped to your face. You aren't allowed to have a partner hold it up for you, either. You have to hold it yourself because once you aren't getting enough oxygen you naturally start dropping your mask away from your face. I had to sign a form saying I understood all that. It still didn't make me want to try it again. :sick:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@julesmw - Yikes! I've used gas before for dental work but never had any issues. That would deter me too. 

@BellaRosa8302 - So fun to take a new baby home! Glad Ava is such a good baby! Get some stuff on those poor nipples (I'm so not looking forward to sore nipples).

@Mummy2Corban - 39 weeks today! I might wait if I was you... a lot can happen in a week. But if it means the difference between your home birth and hospital, maybe sooner is better?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Unfortunately they are just saying a full on no for homebirth


----------



## Mark&Annie

Really?! Pretty sure they can’t say no to anything you decide! Mine is measuring above 95% too.

I’ve got gases being delivered but don’t plan to use it, just reassuring there’s oxygen if baby needs it for any reason.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Mummy2Corban - That's awful! And you know those scans can be so far off. Is there any way to fight for your homebirth?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

The dr and the consultant are saying no and more than likely a no to midwife led unit too!

@Mark&Annie have you had babies size confirmed by scan? And if so did you see a dr?


----------



## wifeybby

I’ve been interested in knowings babys size for weeks, and I’ve got nothing. They measure fundal height and say that it must add up to a “normal size” baby. They refuse to do ultrasound because “it can be up to 2 pounds off, give or take” and “leopalds manuver is more accurate” although they haven’t done that either. Frustrating. I haven’t been impressed with this OBs care, I liked my first one better, but moved too far away from her.

And frustrating that they’re objecting your wishes for a homebirth, Mummy. I’m sorry to hear that. :(


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Mummy2Corban - Ugh!I would be so mad! I'm so sorry!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I think I’m gonna do some reading tonight and call my midwife tomorrow and see what she has to say!


----------



## Mark&Annie

No I refused a scan, said it would make no difference to my plans. I’ve birthed three babies with no intervention, it’s head size that matters not weight and giant heads are not a family trait, my kids are tall as their dad is tall so they are long babies!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

They are saying this baby has a head on the 97th centile?! My bump is the 30th centile but baby 95th I think it was. Argh!!!!


----------



## julesmw

Mummy - I hope you get your home birth after all! How frustrating!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How is everyone? Elmum? Hoping? Is there any news from you guys?


----------



## julesmw

I still don't understand the dates thing. Does it make labor come sooner, or labor to be faster?


----------



## julesmw

Looking forward to hearing from Elmum and Hoping, too!


----------



## emzeebob

So had a headache since Sunday no painkiller working and woke up this morning with a swollen face and blurred vision, been checked by midwife and my blood pressure was over 150/90 or something,

So been admitted to hospital for steroids and blood pressure monitoring woth a review in the morning to see if I'm going to be induced


----------



## julesmw

Emzee - so sorry to hear. Glad you are at the hospital!


----------



## crusherwife44

Aw emzee let us know. Glad you got in right away. 
Dates are supposed to soften stuff up in there and possibly speed up part of labor? There was a study. Now i can't remember it all. But the women that ate the 6 dates a day the last 4 weeks were dilated farther when admitted to the hospital than the others.


----------



## julesmw

Oh man. I need to buy some dates. I wonder if I can eat six without it bothering my blood sugar much?


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh Emzee sounds horrid!! Hope all is well xxx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hey Ladies. I am in hospital. Just getting things going really. Had cytotech orally about an hour ago. Getting the regular braxton hicks like contractions back to back but that has been happening for like 2 weeks. I am 50% effaced and 1 cm dilated before any meds given. Hubby and I are just watching a movie and chilling. I have a wonderful view of the ocean from my room. @BellaRosa8302 congrats!!! So precious!


----------



## julesmw

Oh how wonderful! Where do you live that you can see the ocean? 

Good luck today!


----------



## emzeebob

Blood pressure is now 172/90 U sure what that means, but one of my feet has tripled in size, no idea what's going to happen waiting on dr


----------



## crusherwife44

Jules I'm sorry i am terrible with keeping up. Do you have the diabetes? Not recommended if you do. 
Oh emzee thanks for keeping us updated. Hope they tell you What's up soon!


----------



## julesmw

crusherwife44 said:


> Jules I'm sorry i am terrible with keeping up. Do you have the diabetes? Not recommended if you do.

 Just borderline, but she is growing faster than she should so I'm trying to be more careful.


----------



## julesmw

Emzee - I can't imagine why they are waiting. That sounds dangerous!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Emzee- good luck! Hope they can get it down or get that baby out safely.

I am in Florida.


----------



## julesmw

I'm in MN. I think all I will be looking at is traffic and trees. :laugh2:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Hoping4numbr3 - Good luck!! Love that you have an ocean view, I'm hoping for one too! 

@emzeebob - You poor momma, you've had such a rough time this pregnancy. Thinking of you!

Regarding dates, below is one of the articles I came across. I'll do just about anything to shorten labor after the last marathon. So I'm eating 3 medjool dates (they're large so you only need 3) a day. They're super tasty with a little peanut butter.

https://www.mamanatural.com/dates-during-pregnancy/


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@emzeebob so sorry to hear this! What a worry! Hopefully they get you sorted or baby boy arrives safely and your both ok. Keep us updated and be thinking of you xx

@Hoping4numbr3 well going into labour with the view of the ocean sounds lovely... even though I’m sure once things kick properly off you’ll forget the ocean!!!!! Another bubba on the way!

@elmum i hope all is going the way it needs to be!

I cancelled my sweep today. I decided to have a sweep with Indigos birthday Saturday wouldn’t be god PLUS currently my SIL is away so I’d have no option but a homebirth x


----------



## wifeybby

Emzee :hugs: thinking of you and hoping all settles down. You will be okay. Baby will be okay. Keep that going in your mind and know we’re all sending love and good vibes.

Hoping - ocean view?! amazing. So jealous. I’m with Jules, traffic and trees view here :haha: in Ohio. Can’t wait to hear your birth story! You’re going to do so great!


----------



## julesmw

JJ - thanks for the article! It looks like they break it up into three times a day, so two Deglet Noor or one Medjool at a time might not be so bad on sugar, especially if you ate it with protein. I'm going to try it!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Contractions are every 3 mins now and climbing!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Getting painful. Woo sah


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Eeeeeek!!!!!!!!!


----------



## julesmw

Love the updates! Ouch - hope it goes quickly!


----------



## crusherwife44

Ahhhh and you are on here updating lol love it
I've been eating 4 in the morning and 4 at night of the smaller dates. I started at 33 weeks i think? But with only 4 a day until 35 weeks. I can't remember now lol. 
I'm going with my husband and kids to the gym at hubs work to maybe walk on the treadmill. Way too muddy at our house to go outside.


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I got nothing better to do lol im strapped to the bed they gotta keep baby on continous monitoring due to GD. Gas and air is super interesting! Doesn't much help the pain but I dont feel like I care about it as much so thats nice.


----------



## julesmw

This is so exciting! I keep checking for updates. :wohoo:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Gonna be awhile for me. Not even 3 cm yet.


----------



## crusherwife44

Ya but this is 3rd baby? Maybe you'll hit a spot where it goes really quick! 
Lol i keep checking too. Still amazed we're at the end. 
I am sooo out of shape lol


----------



## julesmw

The first three are the longest! Once you clear those, it's all downhill from there!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I keep checking in too!!!


----------



## julesmw

Hope you girls are holding your sweet babies now!


----------



## julesmw

I not only sleep with a fan on me because I get too warm at night, but lately I am overheated after every shower. Literally every day. And it's not too hot outside yet. I end up laying on my bed and cooling off with a fan sometimes before I feel better. Are any of you getting overheated these days?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Hoping4numbr3 - Hope you and baby are doing well!

@julesmw - I don’t get overheated but it hasn’t been warm yet where I live. 

@elmum - Can’t wait for your update! :cloud9:

AFM - I went to my doc appt today and found out he’s going to be on vacation all next week. He has docs who he says will support my TOLAC (trial of labor after a cesarean) and gave me a copy of my file to give them. He also offered a cervical check/sweep today if I wanted to try to start labor now but at 38+3 I’m not ready to rush into this, I’d rather go into labor naturally if I can. Now I’m a little worried about everything I’ve been doing to encourage labor in case it starts it within the week. Since I am hoping for a June birth anyway, my doula advised me to stop the EPO, dates and no sex. I’m hoping baby girl cooperates and stays in there for another week and a half so I can have my doctor deliver her. Ugh.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Oh I forgot to mention, he said she felt pretty low and I believe it. She been going NUTS today and she’s gotten me pretty good a couple times in the cervix. Hurts like hell! I’m a little concerned she’s trying to wiggle her way out! :haha:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Mrs. JJ hoping that baby girl stays put for you if your dr is away!!!! So frustrating that your dr goes away now but hopefully it won’t be an issue and all works out. I know what you mean about the cervix!!! 

I keep checking for news!!! Exciting times!

@julesmw im not overheating just over eating!!!!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I am 6-7 cm dilated. Soooo maybe couple more hours.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh my!!! Not long!!! Come on baby x


----------



## Shanlee16

Oh my gosh! SO much to catch up on!

Jules-the dates help soften the service and have been studied s couple different times to do so. There have been lots of studies and what not done on them so I’m gonna go for it. I don’t even care!

Mummy- I’m confused why they’re telling you no to a homebirth? Just because of the estimate of baby’s size? That seems pretty inaccurate and unsupportive especially since those are just estimates.

MrsJJ- how are you taking EPR? I heard that if you had a C-section you weren’t supposed to take because it could soften your scar. I’ve been interested in taking it but nervous because I heard that.

Bella- hope you’re doing well and glad miss Ava is a happy and healthy (and easy!) baby. 

Hoping- I hope you’re holding your precious little one by now! My fingers a crossed for you


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yes because of the size! Even though I’ve birthed a 8lb 15oz baby naturally already. They say that a baby over 8lb 13oz is classed as a big baby blah blah blah. Once I’ve watched DD2 sports day I’m gonna call up and see if I can speak to a midwife and get there opinion as the thought of being on delivery suite does not sound appealing right now x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hey Ladies. Baby Breelyn was born at 5:22 am this morning and we are doing alright. Her sugars are a little low so we are working on correcting that. Hope u are all well!


----------



## julesmw

Aw - congrats!!!! I love her name!

Did you have GD?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Congratulations!!! Beautiful name! Baby girl no 2!!! Love this x


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Hoping4numbr3 - Congrats!! I updated the 1st page with her name/birthday. Let me know if anything is wrong. <3

@Shanlee16 - I see lots of info go back and forth about EPO and VBACs. Mostly just things that say it just helps ripen the cervix, shouldn't impact the scar (same as dates). I had just started taking a few thousand mg a day orally (I am not going to do them vaginally to try to keep my waters intact as long as possible. I did vaginally last time and my water broke a day before contractions even started. Really screwed up my timeline. Could have been unrelated but this time everything is off limits in there including sex and cervical checks!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Wahooo!! Congratulations Hoping! Love leaving this thread for a day and coming back on to baby news!! Really love sharing this journey with you guys :D


----------



## crusherwife44

Congrats on new baby!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Everyone. I have only slept one hour in 32 hours so far. @julesmw yes I had GD. She was 7lbs 3oz and is 20 inches long. She is a great lil baby so far!! She ended up getting very low blood sugar since my colostrum didn't want to come out enough this morning so unfortunately we are in the NICU with her. She is just being monitored a bit more closely but I am hoping she won't be here long. We did end up having to supplement with formula. I honestly just want her to be fed happy and healthy. That is all that matters. Hoping when my milk comes in that will be all she needs! It will not let me do a picture for you all it says too large so I will try later when home.


----------



## crusherwife44

Hope you guys are out of the nicu soon! 
Can't wait to see a pic. 

Anyone have hip pain? I didn't with the last two but the last week it's woken me up more and more it hurts so much. Hoping that means they're widening so baby fits right through. I've added an extra pillow between my knees along with my maternity pillow. Almost done!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hope your milk comes in fast for your girl! And hope you can get some rest!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Thanks Everyone. I have only slept one hour in 32 hours so far. @julesmw yes I had GD. She was 7lbs 3oz and is 20 inches long. She is a great lil baby so far!! She ended up getting very low blood sugar since my colostrum didn't want to come out enough this morning so unfortunately we are in the NICU with her. She is just being monitored a bit more closely but I am hoping she won't be here long. We did end up having to supplement with formula. I honestly just want her to be fed happy and healthy. That is all that matters. Hoping when my milk comes in that will be all she needs! It will not let me do a picture for you all it says too large so I will try later when home.


----------



## julesmw

Hoping - that is such a small baby for GD! Were you really good on your diet? Did you take meds for it?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hopefully you get a bit more rest! I think it’s hard to sleep when you can’t stop looking at baby!!!!! I hope she feeds and her levels come up and you get to go home soon. Can’t wait to see a picture and hear your story x


----------



## Babybump87

WOOOP !! Another healthy baby!! Massive congratulations Hoping ! 

I really need to catch up on all the posts it’s gone crazy !!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@julesmw I had decent numbers. The only numbers that were off at first was fasting so I was taking one metformin a day for the fasting but then quit taking it when I stopped working because as long as I was getting 6-8 hrs sleep my fasting was perfect.


----------



## emzeebob




----------



## emzeebob

Sorry if photo a came out wrong my phone is playing up. He's here straight in nicu as he's only 3lb 11oz. Haven't had a cuddle and can't see him till I get better, had a few face times but they upsetting me. Hoping to meet him tomoro. 
He's ok just grunting a but so he has an oxygen mask on, had antibiotics and sone5hing for his blood sugar. 
Just wish my face, hands and legs would deflate lol


----------



## wifeybby

So glad your baby boy is here and safe! Sorry it’s so hard right now. I hope you get better so soon and get to start spending time with him. My heart goes out to you emzee! :hugs:


----------



## julesmw

Emzee - he is precious! I hope you get to hold him soon! I'm glad they are taking care of you. That is scary!


----------



## crusherwife44

I hope you get to hold him soon. Hope you both recover quickly.


----------



## elmum

Our baby boy, Jimmie arrived after 26 hours of labor! I started cervidil at 7:30 p Tuesday and had him around 930p on Wednesday. I will share more of my experience later. But it was difficult. Thankful this little rainbow baby got here safely


----------



## elmum

elmum said:


> Our baby boy, Jimmie arrived after 26 hours of labor! I started cervidil at 7:30 p Tuesday and had him around 930p on Wednesday. I will share more of my experience later. But it was difficult. Thankful this little rainbow baby got here safely


----------



## crusherwife44

Awww congrats! That's how long my first labor was. So cute!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@emzeebob - I'm so glad your little man is here and doing well, hope you can be reunited soon!!! He's precious! What's his name and birthdate?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@elmum - He's gorgeous!! I'm sorry your labor was difficult, so glad you're both OK now. <3


----------



## julesmw

Elmum - he is precious! I'm glad he made it here safely!


----------



## mkyerby16

Ooh congrats on all the sweet new babies! I hope all the Mommas get some much needed rest and healing and the babies are doing well. I'm so sorry to those having difficulties right now. It's never easy when things don't go as planned and all you want is to love on your new baby. 



I keep getting randomly nauseous. I guess "morning" sickness is making a comeback? Yay me. Didn't have that with my DS, once I made it past about 12 weeks I was fine. I also keep getting punches/kicks to my back and to my cervix it feels like! Kind of painful! We finally got DS big boy furniture and moved him into the guest room and started setting up her room. Neither room is going to be all cute (paint, decor etc like I'd ideally like my kid's rooms) but they're functional for now. Just need DH to get the car seat out of the shed and pray it's OK after sitting out there in a box for a few years and get him to put together things like the swing and bouncy seat.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@emzeebob what a precious little bundle he is! I hope that you feel much better and you get to see him... can only imagine how upsetting it is not to see/touch him right now. Sending massive hugs

@elmum what a beauty! His yummy! I hope you are getting much needed rest.

Look forward to all these birth stories! What a flurry of activity!


----------



## emzeebob

So 1am I finally stabilised enough for the midwives to wheel my bed around.to.nicu, I got a skin to.skin cuddle.for an hour. Hes so tiny i felt i could.break him. He's so squishy lots of rolls. And I finally got 4 hours of solid.sleep. that's the only sleep I've had since Tuesday, so refreshed lol 

Chester macauley preece 24th may 

Have a we a couple of 24th may babies


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh @emzeebob what a precious little dot. I’m so glad you were well enough to give that boy some snuggles. Congratulations xx


----------



## mkyerby16

Aw I'm so happy you were able to snuggle him finally!


----------



## emzeebob

Anyone had preclampsia on previous pregnancies? Still on a high dependency unit as numbers not coming down, and still swollen :( was hoping to go to a ward today and be allowed to walk etx but can't, and my 2 youngest aren't allowed to come into high dependency only the ward so can only face time though


----------



## wifeybby

Congrats Elmum! :hugs: he is gorgeous!! Enjoy <3

Emzee, no advice due to no experience; but so glad you got to hold him. :cloud9:

I can’t wait to have this baby girl - seeing these babies is mindblowing! Come on out, girly!


----------



## julesmw

Emzee - he is so tiny! I can't imagine how hard this is for you. :-(


----------



## julesmw

Wifey - I feel the same way! 36 weeks today - if this was my pregnancy with my son, I'd be giving birth today. I wish I could have this little girl already!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@emzeebob - he’s so tiny and so sweet! I hope you’re feeling better soon so you can see your big kids. I bet they miss you! Are they so excited to meet their brother?


----------



## Babybump87

Sorry about your Home birth mummy that really sucks ! There anyway you can still proceed with it ?!

Jules - I feel like I am roasting all the time now I’ve even had to put the fan on of a nighttime too otherwise I cannot sleep I usually hate the thing!

Crusher - my hip pain has gone even worse to the point I cannot lay on my left side anymore even though I try my best it just hurts too much !

Congratulations Elm and Emz beautiful babies ! Hope your both doing well ! Stay strong and positive Emz you’ve got a little fighter on your hands there !

Nothing really going on with me! apart from the usual BH and pressure pains. My boobs have also been sore the last 2 days. Ive not had sore boobs since my positive HPT! Have my midwife appontment on Tuesday. it’s with a different midwife and I will be 37+5 so not holding my breath for her to do a sweep as promised by my usual midwife who I probably won’t see now as she doesn’t have any appointments! So I’m kinda annoyed by this . But I’m just gonna see what she says anyway and fingers crossed she will do it! I’m so uncomfortable, feel like my belly is too big for my body now !


----------



## elmum

Emzee, Congratulations! so glad you got some cuddles. Hoping you can be moved to the ward and see your other littles soon


----------



## elmum

I posted a brief birth story on my pregnancy journal if anyone wants to read it. I Know I will forget the details in a few weeks, if not minutes. The baby Time makes it all worth it. Looking forward to seeing all of your babies arrive safely. Love seeing baby pics!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@elmum I just read your story. So pleased he arrived safely! Congratulations again x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Congrats @elmum baby is so precious! 

Congrats @emzeebob sorry bout the preeclampsia! I dont have experience with that. Hope the swelling goes down fast! 

My baby girl Breelyn is back in the room with me yay! Hoping to go home tomorrow. Excuse my eyebrows lol. This is my 7lb 3 oz girl. 20 inches long and such a sweet baby.


----------



## julesmw

Hoping - she's perfect!


----------



## crusherwife44

So many sweet babies!!! I want one lol


----------



## julesmw

Elmum - loved your story and pics!


----------



## julesmw

I know I have weeks to go and it is so hard seeing all these sweet babies and having to wait!


----------



## mkyerby16

So I've been pestering my DH for over a month now to please please go get the infant carseat that goes with our travel system from DS out of the shed where we were storing it so we could check it, clean it and install it in the car. He finally goes and gets it today (19 days before my scheduled c-section) and the straps are absolutely covered in mold :evil:](*,) Exactly why I didn't want to wait till the last minute. So while he put together the crib, swing and bouncy seat Baby Girl currently has no carseat. :roll:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Hoping4numbr3 shes s beauty... I’m glad she’s back with you. Fingers crossed you get home x


----------



## elmum

Awe Hoping, so precious!


----------



## Babybump87

Adorable hoping ! You look good girl !


----------



## Babybump87

mkyerby16 said:


> So I've been pestering my DH for over a month now to please please go get the infant carseat that goes with our travel system from DS out of the shed where we were storing it so we could check it, clean it and install it in the car. He finally goes and gets it today (19 days before my scheduled c-section) and the straps are absolutely covered in mold :evil:](*,) Exactly why I didn't want to wait till the last minute. So while he put together the crib, swing and bouncy seat Baby Girl currently has no carseat. :roll:

Oh no that’s so annoying ! Is there anyway you can put the straps in the washing machine on a hot wash with some Dettol washing machine conditioner ? .


----------



## Babybump87

So I’ve woke up this morning with literally the worst period pains I’ve had all this pregnancy and back ache. Baby is moving and I can feel him so low knocking my cervix. 

What’s this weird grinding feeling ?! I did spend most of yesterday doing my big clean so I’ve probably done too much !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 do you think his gonna appear early??? Or just teasing?


----------



## wifeybby

Mk, I wonder if eBay sells the fabric only for it? I bought replacement fabric for a boyish looking seat SIL gave us. It was a Graco snugride 35, lots of fabric only pieces for sale. Sorry though, men are really annoying like that and then *we’re* the assholes for being mad in the end, right?

Babybump, oohhh! I wonder if you’re next! Or just overworked..? Time will tell!! :dance:


----------



## julesmw

Babybump - my mom said yesterday that babies usually come when you are exhausted, so maybe! :laugh2:​


----------



## Mummy2Corban

With my other babies I’ve usually cleaned the house (washed beds etc) and gone into labour that night so you never know!!!!!!


----------



## elmum

Sounds like you may be close BabyBump !


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Hoping4numbr3 - Hope you get to take your sweet girl home today! Love the picture!!

@elmum - Thank you for sharing your story! Your little man is precious!

@Babybump87 - keep us updated!

@mkyerby16 - Maybe it’s time for a new seat. Ick!

@Mummy2Corban - You’re getting close lady!! Any signs?

AFM - Every time I stand practically (especially later in the day) I have BH. Had a couple “maybe” contractions last night. They were weird though, got worse with each breath for a few breaths and then would go away. Staying hydrated and just lots of resting. Started getting swollen hands and feet yesterday while out running errands, just like last time, started swelling at the very end. I’m still hoping she stays in the another week but omg, so uncomfortable. And can’t even sit up/forward enough to eat over my plate so I’m just a gross mess all the time. :haha:


----------



## Babybump87

I think I may have over done it haha ! Oh well wishful thinking ! I’ve still got pains and back ache but not as bad! 


Oooo it’s exciting to see who will be next ?!


----------



## crusherwife44

How many of us June group will make it to June? 
I spent twice as much as usual at the grocery store thinking well if i go into labor this week we'll want extra snacks lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Haha! Gotta make sure you’ve got enough snacks!

@Babybump87 well you never know! Could be soon!

@Mrs. JJ sounds like your on the case! Got all crossed that baby stays put for a week!

As for me I’m uncomfortable and an emotional wreck. In a bit of denial so still need to pack a hospital bag just encase. Get the odd cramp in my lower tummy when I walk but nothing else really. I do want to meet baby but feeling so emotional I still hope it gives me a few days to get my head in a better space xx


----------



## julesmw

Mummy - I hope you feel better soon :-(


----------



## Babybump87

I’m a gross mess too then Mrs JJ !! Think we are allowed to be these last few weeks especially on the weekends ! I’ve walked around all day with one DHs t shirts on and a pair of shorts ! I refuse to buy any lounge wear !

Ohhh you’ve gotta have extra snacks for sure ! We stocked up this weekend anyway with the girls being off school on half term

Hope you feel better soon Mummy ! The last few weeks really do take there toll !


----------



## crusherwife44

For sure. My sons last day of school was friday so the next big thing is baby! Hip and knee pain getting worse. 
I told my husband that maybe ill call him home from work tonight ;) and he was like . . not on a sunday lol he's really got preferences when this baby can come lol


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Mummy2Corban said:


> Haha! Gotta make sure you’ve got enough snacks!
> 
> @Babybump87 well you never know! Could be soon!
> 
> @Mrs. JJ sounds like your on the case! Got all crossed that baby stays put for a week!
> 
> As for me I’m uncomfortable and an emotional wreck. In a bit of denial so still need to pack a hospital bag just encase. Get the odd cramp in my lower tummy when I walk but nothing else really. I do want to meet baby but feeling so emotional I still hope it gives me a few days to get my head in a better space xx

What’s the latest? Did you speak to the midwife? Are they still saying you can’t have a home birth?


----------



## Shanlee16

Congrats to all the ladies who have had their babies! And my heart goes out to everyone with complications and hoping you all get through them all quickly! 

Afm I’ve just been super busy with the holiday weekend and feeling heavily pregnant! Want OH and I have been walking a lot recently. I also started dates a couple of days ago as well as bouncing on my yoga ball so fingers crossed it helps with getting things going sooner. How is everyone who is still pregnant feeling about when they will go? Early, on time, late? I’m really hoping he’ll come early or on time. Just not late!!!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Baby girl and I got to go home at 1 pm today sooo glad to be home. Gave her the first bath just now and got the goop off her. They dont wash babies at the hospital here anymore because they found the amniotic fluid and stuff that is on them is good for their skin. I am looking forward to seeing more babies arriving. I hope all of you aching feel better! I was really sore the last couple of weeks. Everything down below was super sore especially in the morning. Good luck ladies!! Picture of my oldest holding her little sister for the first time!


----------



## julesmw

I was told they wouldn't let me go to my due date, but since that's the 22nd, I know I will be one of the last of this group to give birth. :sad2: My oldest graduates from high school on Friday, so anytime after maybe 10 pm that night :haha:, I would looooooove to have this baby! But I have been induced every time, so that isn't very likely. :coffee:


----------



## julesmw

Hoping - love the pic!


----------



## crusherwife44

Awwwww glad you are home! These baby pictures are making me so excited!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Sorry Jules! I hope she comes early for you or right on time instead of late! If I hadn't been induced I know this little girl would have been at 40 weeks at least as well. I was 40 plus 4 days with dd and 40 plus 2 with ds. I can't imagine having to go past 4 days overdue! I know I was miserable.


----------



## Babybump87

Shan I’m really hoping I go early ! During these two weeks DH and the girls are off ! The thought of going over eeek !!

That’s a beautiful pic Hoping she looks proud as punch ! Glad your both Home and settling well !

Jules - fingers crossed our babies get the memo and arrive when we want haha !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Hoping4numbr3 lovely picture of your girls! Melts your heart doesn’t it.

I love that we all have a plan for these babies!!!!! Shame most of the time they do what they wanna do!!! 

I’ve not spoken to my midwife as yet.... or packed a bag!! Think I’m in denial. Got so many emotions right now about so many different things! My mind is everywhere but the task in hand!!!! Ahhhhhhhhh!!! HEEEELLLLPP!!!! 

What appointments do we all have this week? I’ve the option of a sweep on Thursday x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

New Mummas how we all doing?


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Hoping4numbr3 lovely picture of your girls! Melts your heart doesn’t it.
> 
> I love that we all have a plan for these babies!!!!! Shame most of the time they do what they wanna do!!!
> 
> I’ve not spoken to my midwife as yet.... or packed a bag!! Think I’m in denial. Got so many emotions right now about so many different things! My mind is everywhere but the task in hand!!!! Ahhhhhhhhh!!! HEEEELLLLPP!!!!
> 
> What appointments do we all have this week? I’ve the option of a sweep on Thursday x

I’m sorry all your plans have gone out the window ! So annoying ! Hope you find a birth plan your comfortable with ! Are you opting for the sweep on Thursday ?

I have my 38 week midwife appointment in the morning ! I’m really hoping he’s engaged since I’ve been getting a lot of cramps, cervical pain etc (get a sweep if she agrees ) struggling now with my hips and the thought of seeing her again at 40 weeks and only then getting a first sweep is not appealing at all ! The waiting is also making me feel anxious , anyone else feel the same ?! Sorry I’m having a bit of a moan .. again !!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh no I’m anxious too! I keep getting an upset tummy! Which then makes me more worried that I’m having a clear out for labour! Haha! It’s terrible!

I’m hoping all is well and you get that sweep!!! Specially when you’ve thought you’ll get a sweep at 38 weeks!!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 fingers crossed you get your sweep x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Mummy2Corban doing good here! This little girl ahhhh I just cant get enough of her. Super sweet. Barely cries.. Such a good baby. . Hope you are doing well!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Babybump87 hope you get your sweep and it starts things for you!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Hoping4numbr3 she sounds like a dream! Don’t think you can ever get enough of a newborn.


----------



## Babybump87

Aww hoping sounds amazing !

No sweep for me grrr ! But best safe than sorry aye . Said his head is now fixed in my pelvis so can no longer move but she would have liked him to be lower for the sweep . She did say she would try but it would be uncomfortable and not worth the risk if my waters went ! 

So dissapointed although she did say I could make an appointment for next week for a sweep then another one at 40 weeks !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ah no! But like you say better to be safe than sorry. At least his heading in the right direction though! Fingers crossed for next week.


----------



## elmum

Mummy2Corban said:


> New Mummas how we all doing?

Doing great over here. LO is a dream. He’s nursing great. Only problem is that last feed before bedtime. That’s when he wants to cluster feed. Love him so!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So precious!


----------



## Babybump87

Hmm I’m confused . Midwife said baby was fixed in my pelvis upto around his eye brows and he wont move back to free . In my notes she’s just wrote celph fixed . I would have thought if his forehead was in my pelvis he would be engaged ?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

So glad mommas are lovin’ on their sweet new babes. Sounds like things are going pretty smoothly!

@Mummy2Corban - You better talk to the midwife soon or pack a bag, you’re due tomorrow!! Can you just call them in labor and play dumb, tell them you’re ready to have them come over to the house for your home birth? :haha:

@Babybump87 - I would think that would mean engaged too. :shrug:

AFM - I do NOT want to go into labor. (TMI ahead) Since yesterday I’ve had the worst hemorrhoids. I couldn’t stand up or lower to sit or even adjust my laying down position without massive pain. Meanwhile all of my friends were over so I had to tell them. And it’s so sad, I can barely move but not from the big ol’ baby sitting on my hips and SPD (though they’re not helping much) but from my stupid butt! I’m so scared I’ll go into labor with these and omg I’ll be in too much pain the walk and move, let alone push. I’m all tough when I consider labor but these things make me want an epidural STAT. :dohh:


----------



## wifeybby

Had my 39 week appt. Next appt is on my due date, 06/03 - but hoping I have baby before then.

Still 1-2cm dilated, but 60% effaced now! Cervix is more forward, OB said I look great and thinks baby will come this week. Head is down low and things are moving as they should, she said. The cervical check was much less painful this time, I guess it being more forward made it easier.

Fundal height was 36, heartrate was perfect in 140s, shes been moving a lot, too. Pretty pleased with all of this, there’s hope it will happen as it should.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@wifeybby - Exciting!!


----------



## crusherwife44

Jj that sucks! Im so sorry. Hope that heals up before baby comes for you.
Wifey thats exciting! Just get checked or sweep too? 
I woke up super hungry this morning .. And then when i got up ive been super nauseous. Just had a little lower back ache. Im getting so excited but we'd rather have her next week hahaha


----------



## wifeybby

Just a cervical check, I don’t think sweeps are done around here? Took the rest of the day off rather than going to work after the appt, nesting away and cleaning. Woke up with a headache, dry throat and cough. Luckily my throat is better but my head just hurts on and off. Really hope I’m not getting sick as labor and delivery is going to be enough lol being sick on top of that is just cruel!

How are you doing, emzee? Getting any better? How’s the little peanut?! <3


----------



## wifeybby

Also sorry about the hemorrhoids, JJ. They are awful! I’ve only had a small case once or twice this pregnancy. I can only imagine how painful that is.. I hope some Tucks or a sitz bath could help. Poor mama. I hope baby stays put until you’re better :hugs:


----------



## Babybump87

He’s always been free at brim too . After some googling it means baby is engaged ! ( I hope ) not sure why she didn’t say how much. Why do midwives always confuse you lol ! Does anyone know the engagement 5ths . I think 5/5 is free 4/5 is on the brim 3/5 is that just below the brim so I assume it’s were he’s at now ?! 

Oh no Mrs JJ those are the devil ! Have you got any treatments you could use to try and ease the pain ?! Hope they settle down very quick for you

Decided to ring and get an appointment for next weeks sweep and my 40 week appointment, really snotty receptionist no appointments at all until 19 June . Eh , how’s that going to work love when I am due 13 June , do I not get a 40 week appointment! Couldn’t help but give her some attitude . Apparently I’ve got to phone the local maternity hospital and they will fit me in!! Never heard the likes of it ridiculous !


----------



## Babybump87

wifeybby said:


> Had my 39 week appt. Next appt is on my due date, 06/03 - but hoping I have baby before then.
> 
> Still 1-2cm dilated, but 60% effaced now! Cervix is more forward, OB said I look great and thinks baby will come this week. Head is down low and things are moving as they should, she said. The cervical check was much less painful this time, I guess it being more forward made it easier.
> 
> Fundal height was 36, heartrate was perfect in 140s, shes been moving a lot, too. Pretty pleased with all of this, there’s hope it will happen as it should.

Sounds all good !! Fingers crossed bubs arrives before you next appointment.


----------



## julesmw

JJ - ugh! Not what anyone should have to deal with at this stage. And labor would just exacerbate the problem, making recovery even worse. I sure hope they go away before then. 

Crusher - do you feel like labor could be starting? Sounds like a rough morning already. I hate nausea.

Wifey - what beautiful words to be told that you should go this week! I wonder if you will have a May baby?


----------



## sarah34

Hi ladies, 

Sorry I have been so bad at contributing to this group. 

I am now 40+1 according to scan dates however I still think my due date was wrong and it’s more like 1st June instead of 27th May. 

I have been having lots of Braxton-Hicks and baby feels quite low, next appointment on Thursday so will find out what’s what then hopefully. 

I’m really hoping baby boy comes in the next couple of days as it’s DS’s birthday on Sunday and I don’t want to miss it or have them share a birthday. 

Does anyone know if an increase in lotiony discharge is a sign of labour approaching? 
Also, has anyone done any diy cervical checks? I tried to feel for my cervix tonight and it was so high I couldn’t reach it at all!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@wifeybby thats a little bit exciting! Hope baby girl doesn’t leave you waiting tooooo long! Not long till that sweet babe is in your arms!!!!

@Babybump87 that would make me think that baby boy was engaged????? The whole booking appointments is so annoying! I have the choice of 2 surgery’s but still a nightmare to get into UNLESS you book in weeks before. I only just got this Thursday and next tuesday!!! It’s like what are you supposed to do!!! Hopefully you get that sweep booked. 

@Mrs. JJ I feel your pain... I pushed for 4 hours with my first so that’s when I first got them... they play up on occasion so I know how you feel. Get some cream/pessarys and see if that helps. Our poor bodies!!!!

@sarah34 hello! I feel the same with my due date too!! Feel like it’s early June! As to increase in CM I’m not sure?! Have you been offered a sweep or anything as yet? I know how you feel about another birthday but I’ve just passed my littles girls who had hers Saturday. Hopefully baby appears in the next few days so you haven’t got to worry about it.


----------



## julesmw

Sarah - I understand the birthday issue. I'm due on the 22nd, but am supposed to go sometime the week before. My daughter's birthday is the 17th, though. Urgh. I don't want them to share a birthday, and I don't want to be in the hospital on her birthday. Have they talked about when they will induce you if labor doesn't start on it's own? And I'm no help on the cervical check info. I've never done one and wouldn't know what felt normal and what didn't.:shrug:


----------



## wifeybby

I’m really hoping it’s my week! My uncles birthday is the 5th so I’m hoping to avoid that day lol

Hi Sarah! I haven’t done any of my own cervical checks, and the OBs have struggled to reach mine lol quite an uncomfortable scenario, having some basically stranger trying their hardest to reach as far in as they can :haha: but, in my hypnobirthing courses they say it starts out firm like the tip of your nose, then get soft like your earlobe. Good luck at your next appt!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@julesmw would they induce a bit earlier???


----------



## crusherwife44

No i dont think she's coming this week at all but who knows. I just got out of my appt. Was offered a sweep and said no. Baby is still high up and 1 cm dilated. Crampy immediately after check though. 
I tried to reach my cervix and couldnt so i havent really tried again. Maybe ill try again early labor to know its not time to go to the hospital right away or something lol.


----------



## julesmw

Mummy2Corban said:


> @julesmw would they induce a bit earlier???

I'm going to ask!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@crusherwife44 was all good with your appt? When will you accept a sweep?

@julesmw hopefully baby avoids birthday time! 

So just curious how everyone’s waters have gone in the past? For me my first ruptured so I just leaked the whole labour, both girls went as they came out and last he was born in the caul! I’m only asking as I’ve washed the bedding today so hoping they don’t go on a fresh bed!!!!! Hahahahaha! How stupid is that!!!!


----------



## crusherwife44

Mummy i told them if i make it to 40 then maybe but i dont want any sort of intervention. Appt was all good. I dont think ill start dilating until labor. I told the nurse id still be at a 1 today and sure enough i am. Lol
They broke my water with both of my others. I did take all the big puppy pads from my hospital room from last time i was thinking of pulling out to put on the bed lol


----------



## mkyerby16

Interesting dr appt today..... Baby was good heartbeat wise, but I mentioned to her that I keep getting lightheaded spells where I feel like I could pass out. She said it sounds like it's probably pressure of the baby on my vena cava. I've got two more weekends of work... She said *if* I wanted she could go ahead and take me out of work with the medical reason of near syncopable episodes and/or we could move my csection up a week which means it would be next Thurs the 6th at 38 weeks (currently already scheduled for the 13th at 39 weeks). She said after 37 weeks it really didn't matter when baby was horn development wise and I have no protein in my urine or anything so she thinks baby is fine in there so that it's really up to me or I can just leave everything the way it is. When I'm on leave I don't get my full pay, so as joyous as it sounds to not go back to work I feel like financially I should work as long as possible. Then I just feel weird saying I want her born next week vs the following week... Idk why bc I know plenty of Baby's are born at 38 weeks and she's already going to be evicted vs come naturally anyway... But idk.


----------



## julesmw

Mummy - I've been induced all four times. The first my water broke on its own about half way through the day. All the rest the doctor broke to try to progress labor along.


----------



## sarah34

julesmw said:


> Sarah - I understand the birthday issue. I'm due on the 22nd, but am supposed to go sometime the week before. My daughter's birthday is the 17th, though. Urgh. I don't want them to share a birthday, and I don't want to be in the hospital on her birthday. Have they talked about when they will induce you if labor doesn't start on it's own? And I'm no help on the cervical check info. I've never done one and wouldn't know what felt normal and what didn't.:shrug:

They only induce here 2 weeks after due date, so could be 10 June at the latest. My first was born the day before the booked induction so fully expecting to be very late with this one too! 

They also only do sweeps at 41 weeks for 2nd pregnancies here, not sure why but I will be asking for one tomorrow! 

TMI warning! I had a bit of a clear out this morning, not sure if that was the pies we had for dinner last night or not!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Well it’s defo worth asking for them to give you one. Usually they wouldn’t give me a sweep until 41 weeks but because there saying baby is larger they are happy for me to get sweeps when I want so that was from 39 weeks. I’m booked in for one tomorrow but still unsure what I’ll do?!


----------



## julesmw

Why do they wait so long? If a baby is considered full term at 37 weeks, why make anyone go to 42 weeks before inducing them? Seems like when you hit 40 weeks it should be personal choice. :shrug:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

It’s similar here.... like I said a sweep around 41 weeks then around 42 weeks induction x


----------



## julesmw

How frustrating :-(


----------



## Mummy2Corban

40 weeks for me!!! Can’t believe it!


----------



## sarah34

I agree it’s a pain that they wait so long but I guess a lot of people have their babies before 42 weeks so it reduces the induction rates maybe? 

I just managed to avoid an induction last time so my fingers are crossed this time too. I have the birthing ball out, probably won’t do much but worth a try!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Always worth a try!!! Anything is worth a try!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Well apart from sex :haha::haha:


----------



## sarah34

Mummy2Corban said:


> Well apart from sex :haha::haha:

Haha! We actually managed to a couple of times over the last 2 weeks and I REALLY want to but it’s so difficult! Lol


----------



## wifeybby

We DTD yesterday morning, wanted to again last night but I was having cervix pains. Not sure if it was dilation, or from the cervical check. Gonna try again tonight lol Idk if it can induce labor or not really, but I’m happy to try lol it’s gonna be rough to go 6+ weeks without it!

I have a yoga ball I want to go on, but can’t find it. We deflated and packed it away when we moved and now it’s MIA.

Can’t wait to see the next arrival!! :pink: :blue: :yellow:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I think aslong as you can take it as a bit of fun it’s worth it. With my first we tried going up and down stairs, curries, sex, pineapple, walks and he was a week late! Haha! 

I think sex right now will make me wee myself! This baby seems to love my bladder :haha: so I think that and sex will equal a little wee!!!!!! Hahaha!


----------



## mkyerby16

Mummy2Corban said:


> I think aslong as you can take it as a bit of fun it’s worth it. With my first we tried going up and down stairs, curries, sex, pineapple, walks and he was a week late! Haha!
> 
> I think sex right now will make me wee myself! This baby seems to love my bladder :haha: so I think that and sex will equal a little wee!!!!!! Hahaha!


Haha I'm worried about that too! I didn't have much bladder issues with DS, but this one is awful! I've been coughing alot the whole pregnancy for some reason and the past few weeks if my legs aren't tightly crossed I pee a little :oops: Unfortunately my DH doesn't seem to want to touch me with a 10 foot pole though so it doesn't much matter


----------



## sarah34

Haha! Yes I’m having the same bladder trouble! 

Had some pains this evening that I thought might be the start of something. Had semi regular tightenings around 5/6 mins apart for a good couple of hours, some were really painful some not too bad. Had a bath around half hour ago and they stopped! So annoying!


----------



## julesmw

Wow Sarah - it sounds like you will be next!


----------



## julesmw

I just looked at the first page and there are several of you due in the next week!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

That sounds promising! Might be difficult but get some rest just encase things properly get started x


----------



## julesmw

Those of you with GD, do you try to eat a certain number of carbs per meal? Do you avoid carbs altogether? What is working for you?


----------



## crusherwife44

I remember lots of sex with the first 2 but this one... Im just uncomfortable and tired. We are at once a week right now. Not to induce just for fun! Lol
Honestly praying she doesnt come tonight. Spent the entire day outside helping my hubs to build my chicken coop. Beyond exhausted and extra swollen now


----------



## julesmw

Crusher - I hope you can rest and baby stays in a little longer!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sarah34 do you get anymore contractions?

How are we all today? Any new signs? How are the new babies doing?

I have my sweep this afternoon! I did think about skipping it and waiting till next Tuesday but think I’ll go ahead. I doubt it will work BUT my thinking is she will at least tell me if I’m dilated and how much I am etc so that’s gotta be worth a look right!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

My hemorrhoids are a little better today. Thank the lord! Hopefully they keep getting better. I’ve been using witch hazel wipes and two different oil blends that help with inflammation. Also got some sitz salts since I might need them after birth too. 

Today we went to dinner and a movie with our little guy since he won’t have any quality time with both of us for awhile soon. After using the restroom I had so much discharge I thought it was my waters for a minute. Also having random contractions it seems. And omg the swelling ankles/feet and fingers. Not sure anything is really starting but definitely some changes. Few more days til June and doctor is back in the office. Stay in there baby!

PS - anyone else snoring badly? I woke up a few times the other night and my husband was trying to get me to change position because I’m snoring so bad (not usual for me). Last night he just gave up and slept on the couch. :rofl:


----------



## sarah34

Mummy2Corban said:


> @sarah34 do you get anymore contractions?
> 
> How are we all today? Any new signs? How are the new babies doing?
> 
> I have my sweep this afternoon! I did think about skipping it and waiting till next Tuesday but think I’ll go ahead. I doubt it will work BUT my thinking is she will at least tell me if I’m dilated and how much I am etc so that’s gotta be worth a look right!

I did get a few more before bed last night, not quite as painful but quite regular 5 mins apart. I went to bed thinking if I can sleep through them then it isn’t labour. Woke up this morning to just dull period type aches I have midwife at 10am so will update after that xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Mrs. JJ im glad things are feeling better! All these signs sound positive. How long before your dr comes back? No so much snoring for me but dribbling!!!! Hahaha!

@sarah34 again all sounds like promising signs. Do you think your midwife would give you a sweep? See if it will push you into labour?? Let us know how it goes!!!!


----------



## crusherwife44

My hubs just woke me up for sex which was great but now i cant sleep lol kept thinking with my first.... I drank castor oil... Ate a whole pineapple... We watched a movie and then had sex. Not even 5 minutes after sex hubs was passed out and i had contractions every 2 minutes apart for 4 hours. But nothing tonight. Lol thats ok with me. Back to wotking outside tomorrow!
I fell asleep on the couch watching a movie the other night and kept waking myself up snoring lol hubs kept making fun of me. Also been drooling like crazy.


----------



## Babybump87

I was induced with DD1 so they broke my waters in the hospital . DD2 they broke on their own while I was in full blown labour , hit the floor like a water ballooon haha . She was born less than 10 minutes later !

Jules I never understand why they make us wait so long for sweeps or inductions if full term is classed as 37 weeks ! I think it can just pro the pregnancy and can make for a difficult labor ? 

How are you mummy ?! Congrats on getting to 40 weeks !! Good luck for your sweep 

I’ve still not managed to get through to book for my sweep and 40 week check up ! I really don’t want to go over and risk getting induced like DD1 it was not an enjoyable labor at all ! 

These seem like they are going in the right direction for you Sarah and Crusher !! We need another baby born soon ! 

Went into town yesterday with the girls for a final girlie day out . Had really bad pains and back ache since , even had some clear jelly discharge. Walked around for a good 6 hours or so 

38 weeks today ! Come on baby !


----------



## wifeybby

It’s 4:30 am here, wide awake. Insomniaaaaa.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

40+1


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@crusherwife44 hopefully with a bit more work outside things will get going???

@sarah34 how was the midwife?

@wifeybby insomnia is the worst!!! Specially when your so tired!

@Babybump87 so annoying you haven’t got through as yet. Fingers crossed you get those appointments in.... even though all these cramps and discharge sound like good signs????? 

So I thought I’d have a bit of a clean this morning! Cleaned the bathrooms and stuff!!! My thoughts are just encase the sweeps work I’ve sorted some stuff!! I’ve also put together a bag! You know just encase!


----------



## sarah34

Mummy2Corban said:


> @crusherwife44 hopefully with a bit more work outside things will get going???
> 
> @sarah34 how was the midwife?
> 
> @wifeybby insomnia is the worst!!! Specially when your so tired!
> 
> @Babybump87 so annoying you haven’t got through as yet. Fingers crossed you get those appointments in.... even though all these cramps and discharge sound like good signs?????
> 
> So I thought I’d have a bit of a clean this morning! Cleaned the bathrooms and stuff!!! My thoughts are just encase the sweeps work I’ve sorted some stuff!! I’ve also put together a bag! You know just encase!

Midwife wouldn’t do a sweep yet which was probably best considering I had my 5 yo with me! 
Sweep is booked for Monday and then another on Thursday if I need it xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Goodluck with the sweeps! Sorry about the hemorrhoids jj! Those suck. Baby and I are doing great. She is experiencing a little jaundice so doc wanted every 2 hour feeds instead of 3 hours so waking up a lot more. Haven't gone number 2 in almost a week now soooo waiting for that to happen


----------



## crusherwife44

Mummy you look amazing for 40 weeks. Every body part on my has doubled in size. Lol this is the biggest i have ever been. Gonna be working hard to get it off. I don't want to work outside lol i can hear the wind while laying in bed. But we need it done before baby. 
Hoping do you have a window that gets good sunshine? Lay baby in the sunshine as much as you can. That's what i did with my second because my first had pretty bad jaundice and had to do the light but sunlight helps a lot and number 2 cleared up the little he had quick.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@crusherwife44 thank you!!!!

So just got back from my sweep! Yuk! The pressure and feeling like I may wee myself :haha: was also the midwife I had with my last 2 so was lovely seeing her. Sooooo she Scored me and said I was a 7 and favourable so we shall see. Said some nipple stimulation tonight might help :haha:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yes I been putting her in a well lit sunshine room it will probably be gone in no time. Ooo yay for being favourable!


----------



## crusherwife44

7/10 to go into labor or what? Sorry I've never had a sweep.


----------



## wifeybby

Ok, so been feeling a long lasting tightness all afternoon. Not coming and going contractions but just been feeling tight. Baby is a little less active but still moving and responsive.

Is this the start?! Or wishful thinking?!

Is this normal?! Should I go get checked out?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

7 on the bishop score?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@wifeybby im not really sure?! Maybe baby is in a funny position to make your tummy seem tight?! I’d always say if your worried though call your midwife/dr and see what they say. X


----------



## Babybump87

Amazing mummy ! You look great ! Fingers crossed the sweep works ! 

Managed to book the midwife for Tuesday for the sweep with my usual midwife too . Been getting loads of pains and twinges. Bought myself a ball today too ! Baby has been moving around like crazy which is getting more sore, sometimes I feel like my waters are just going to pop lol ! 

Hope baby girls jaundice goes soon Hoping ! Glad your both settling in well ! How are you other kiddos with her ?! .


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> View attachment 1061834
> 
> 7 on the bishop score?

I *think* that means there’s a good chance labor will start ?!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yeah she sounded positive. If not I’ve got a sweep Tuesday too. Hopefully with all the pains you’ve been having your sweep will push you into labour. I’ve had a bit of bloody mucus and possibly had a few tightening... like I can see the shape of baby before my tummy relaxes? Trying not to look into it too much though as I’m sure I’ll be doing the school run on Monday :shock:


----------



## wifeybby

Good luck girls! Can’t wait to see more babies coming up here <3

I called my OB and they said to have some water, rest and monitor baby’s movements. She said everything sounds normal for 39+ weeks, could be the very early start of labor but most likely BH/false labor. Keep an eye out for bloody show or mucus plug, etc. Of course once I called the tightening loosened and I could feel baby move better lol I also checked her heartrate before calling and she was her typical 140s. So I feel better now and reassured, gonna relax with a snack and drink and just keep fingers crossed we meet our princess soon. :pink:


----------



## emzeebob

Hello

Been so poorly I haven't had a chance.to update, but we finally got to go home today after 7 days, within so happy about I was going stir crazy in there and I get to wake up in my birthday with all my boys 

So pre eclampsia sucks! My blood pressure is still high :( but they've finally find meds that bring it down to a reasonable level so I'm home with lots of meds and a blood pressure machine, they hoping being home will stabilise it and hopefully wean me off the meds in a few months

Baby update, he was only in neonatal 2 days, he's shocked everyone! Had to have 2 stints under the lights for for jaundice but he's perfect just tiny. He dropped down to 3lb 4oz but he's going home today the same weight he was born (3lb 11) he was quite the celebrity on the ward was on, ppl popping in to meet the smallest baby the ward has had as normally they in nicu this size, student midwives always asking to help with him and and even a consultant Dr getting broody and not wanting to leave my room lol. He's on special milk to fatten him up.but he's fantastic 
Once I've got some proper sleep I'll read and catch up hope every one and their little ones are ok xx


----------



## emzeebob

Home time


----------



## crusherwife44

Oh my goodnessssss so glad you guys are home. Such a tiny baby. Rest up mama!


----------



## mkyerby16

Oh Emzee I'm so sorry you've had so many issues, but I'm glad you're home now and that precious boy is doing so well! Hope your blood pressure returns to normal quickly!


----------



## julesmw

Emzee - so glad you are both home!

It's so exciting seeing people getting ready for labor! :wohoo:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Emzee how precious is he! And how amazing he only needed such a short stay in neonatal! The picture of him in his car seat!!! So teeny! Well done baby boy. Sorry you’ve been so poorly but hopefully going home will allow things to settle. You’ve both done awesome. Congratulations xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Nothing to report here!!!! Baby still snuggled up in my tummy!


----------



## sarah34

emzeebob said:


> Hello
> 
> Been so poorly I haven't had a chance.to update, but we finally got to go home today after 7 days, within so happy about I was going stir crazy in there and I get to wake up in my birthday with all my boys
> 
> So pre eclampsia sucks! My blood pressure is still high :( but they've finally find meds that bring it down to a reasonable level so I'm home with lots of meds and a blood pressure machine, they hoping being home will stabilise it and hopefully wean me off the meds in a few months
> 
> Baby update, he was only in neonatal 2 days, he's shocked everyone! Had to have 2 stints under the lights for for jaundice but he's perfect just tiny. He dropped down to 3lb 4oz but he's going home today the same weight he was born (3lb 11) he was quite the celebrity on the ward was on, ppl popping in to meet the smallest baby the ward has had as normally they in nicu this size, student midwives always asking to help with him and and even a consultant Dr getting broody and not wanting to leave my room lol. He's on special milk to fatten him up.but he's fantastic
> Once I've got some proper sleep I'll read and catch up hope every one and their little ones are ok xx
> 
> View attachment 1061862

Congratulations! Sooo tiny!!


----------



## sarah34

Mummy2Corban said:


> Nothing to report here!!!! Baby still snuggled up in my tummy!

Same here mummy!!


----------



## Babybump87

Oh wow Emz your both doing amazingly well after everything you have been through ! Hopethe meds work quick for you and little man keeps putting on the weight ! He’s so adorable !


----------



## Babybump87

sarah34 said:


> Same here mummy!!

Come on babies !!!


----------



## Babybump87

Only thing to report here is I’ve still got the period like cramps really low down across my public bone , back ache and increase in EWCM, baby thinks my cervix is a ball he can header haha ouch ! 

My MIL was saying about slow labor but I’ve no expierence of this , does anyone know ?! . I’m getting a bit fed up of all the pains and nothing happening !


----------



## sarah34

Babybump87 said:


> Only thing to report here is I’ve still got the period like cramps really low down across my public bone , back ache and increase in EWCM, baby thinks my cervix is a ball he can header haha ouch !
> 
> My MIL was saying about slow labor but I’ve no expierence of this , does anyone know ?! . I’m getting a bit fed up of all the pains and nothing happening !

I know that you can definitely have a slow labour and some people can be in labour for a couple of days without regular pains etc however with my first my contractions started at 3 mins apart and never wavered so I have no experience im afraid! 

I hope something happens for us soon! I’ll likely be induced next weekend if nothing happens by then xx


----------



## mkyerby16

Only 37+1 so not as far along as many of you other Mommas waiting for something to happen, but I'm so ready! I've been so uncomfortable lately! Scheduled for csection at 39 weeks on the 13th, but Dr told me she'd move it to 38 weeks (next Thurs) if I wanted. I felt weird about that at first, but now I'm considering it! Wed for about an hour idk if they were contractions bc I couldn't really time them, but my belly felt so tight and I didn't want to sit or stand or lay, then I felt something and when I went to check had a blob of mucus. That night and into yesterday morning I felt crampy like I needed to have diahrrea but never did. Now it's 5am and I was awake bc my belly felt tight and sore and my back hurt, but I think it's easing up now that I've emptied my bladder.


----------



## wifeybby

Please let today be the day [-o&lt;

No signs of labor, just wishful thinking. Please, baby, let’s go!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Nothing to report here! Pretty much ready anytime now will be fine baby!
Going to spend this afternoon making some wet wipes and cord ties :)


----------



## julesmw

My daughter graduates from HS tonight, followed by her graduation party, then I can finally breathe! I would gladly sit and work through the whole night in early labor if it meant I could give birth afterwards. I don't know if it's all the running around on errands or the stress, but BH have become my life. I get them from getting in or out of a vehicle, walking too fast, making too sharp of a movement, rolling over too quickly in bed, having a full bladder, walking too far - It's too much. Many of them are just annoying, but some are so uncomfortable and I have to stop walking and wait for them to pass. So frustrating as I know they aren't doing anything! I had a lot of BH with my fourth, but nothing like this. Does it get worse with each pregnancy??

Some of you girls sound like you will go anytime! I actually logged on this morning expecting an announcement from someone. How fun to be in a group and watch as they come!


----------



## Babybump87

mkyerby16 said:


> Only 37+1 so not as far along as many of you other Mommas waiting for something to happen, but I'm so ready! I've been so uncomfortable lately! Scheduled for csection at 39 weeks on the 13th, but Dr told me she'd move it to 38 weeks (next Thurs) if I wanted. I felt weird about that at first, but now I'm considering it! Wed for about an hour idk if they were contractions bc I couldn't really time them, but my belly felt so tight and I didn't want to sit or stand or lay, then I felt something and when I went to check had a blob of mucus. That night and into yesterday morning I felt crampy like I needed to have diahrrea but never did. Now it's 5am and I was awake bc my belly felt tight and sore and my back hurt, but I think it's easing up now that I've emptied my bladder.

Ohhh things sound good for you !! I would consider the section incase you go early !


----------



## Babybump87

wifeybby said:


> Please let today be the day [-o&lt;
> 
> No signs of labor, just wishful thinking. Please, baby, let’s go!

Haha this is me every night . Hoping I go through the night so I can come home in the day


----------



## Babybump87

Congrats on your DD graduating from high school Jules ! My BH defiantly get worse if I’ve been running around all day !


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@emzeebob - I'm so glad you're home now! He is just the tiniest, toughest little man! I don't blame all those nurses, I want to hold him too!!!! Hope you're feeling better soon!

Funny how we had an early baby boom in May and now here comes June and we're all twiddling our thumbs!

I've had tons of BH but also some random real contractions I think, they're more uncomfortable than BH and they happen when I'm holding still. Nothing consistent though but it's nice to know something is going on. 

As long as baby stays put for the day she'll be a June baby like I hoped! :happydance: And my doc will be back in the office this coming week. Phew! So today I'm going to do some laundry and hangout but starting this weekend I'm going to start trying to shake her loose. Back to eating dates, taking EPO, and doing squats, and I'll clean the house one last good time - the floors are calling.
:laundry:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I think I talked up a June baby :haha: now I’ve gone over I’m feeling all of a sudden impatient!


----------



## crusherwife44

I keep checking in thinking there will be another wave of girls at once. I want to make it to june so i think im safe! Lol
I did spend the last two full days outside working on the coop but woke up a little extra swollen today so just trying to relax and chug water.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

We had a flurry of babies didn’t we know it’s quiet! Wonder if we will have another little bundle of babies??


----------



## Babybump87

I think there will be another flurry of little cuties born soon !!

DD2 was 5 days early so going on the assumption he will arrive early I think we may be looking at more towards the end of this week/Weekend ! I could be totally wrong :shock::rofl:


----------



## crusherwife44

My guess date is tomorrow. My mom guessed the 4th and my hubs guessed the 11th. I might have already said all that. Sorry if repeating. 
I cant stop watching birth videos. Getting so excited but nervous. 
But the car is still a mess and the carseat still in the box. Lol must be a 3rd baby


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Would be nice to have another lot of babies arrive. Well I’ll now have a June baby so I can’t complain... even though I will because I feel like I’ll make my sweep on Tuesday! Hopefully I’m not growing a giant baby :haha:


----------



## julesmw

Happy June everyone! We are finally here! I saw a wee little baby tonight at the graduation and I had such a desire to hold my little one. Hurry up, baby!

My next appointment is on Monday. The nurse said they we will do the group B strep test and a pelvic exam - I'm assuming they mean check for dilation? I haven't seen my doctor since 34 weeks. I'm 37 weeks now. Hoping she tells me when she will induce me!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Happy June =D&gt;\\:D/:hi:


----------



## sarah34

julesmw said:


> Happy June everyone! We are finally here! I saw a wee little baby tonight at the graduation and I had such a desire to hold my little one. Hurry up, baby!
> 
> My next appointment is on Monday. The nurse said they we will do the group B strep test and a pelvic exam - I'm assuming they mean check for dilation? I haven't seen my doctor since 34 weeks. I'm 37 weeks now. Hoping she tells me when she will induce me!

Hope you don’t mind me asking but do they induce a lot where you are from? I don’t think they would ever induce in the uk before 42 weeks unless there was a medical problem like stunted growth or something. 

Managed to dtd last night and I was a little bit crampy afterwards but still nothing! Hoping he holds out until at least Monday now to avoid lo’s Bday tomorrow xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m in Norfolk... I’ve only ever been booked in for one induction (didn’t need it in the end) but I was booked in at 12 days.


----------



## sarah34

Mummy2Corban said:


> I’m in Norfolk... I’ve only ever been booked in for one induction (didn’t need it in the end) but I was booked in at 12 days.

Where in Norfolk? I’m from Lincolnshire xx
I had one booked for my first at 14 days over but had him the day before xx


----------



## Babybump87

Woohooo for June !!


I’m pretty sure after reading online I may be in slow labor . Last night I thought it was going to be the night. I had to jump out the bath because I had really bad pains and couldn’t sit down was walking around the house lol . This is now the forth day of getting these pains and nothing progressing ! They seem to be worse of a night

Hope the midwife can shed some light !


----------



## Babybump87

We get booked for an induction at 14 days over in my area or whenever they can fit you in now it seems !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 not that experienced it but lots of ladies/midwives told me that the third babies muck you about... lots of contractions etc for days/weeks and then all of a sudden baby decides to turn up and it’s there!!! So maybe it will be anytime???? Lots of contractions.... then bam! Baby has appeared x


----------



## elmum

True, Mummy! My latest -5th full term gave me lots of Bh contractions and other contractions that took my breath away but I’m certain we would have been overdue if we waited on him.
Baby 3 was 40 weeks 3 days
Baby 4 was 40 weeks 5 days
I know we are going to see a flurry of babies very soon in this group. I can’t wait!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Checking in! Hope everyone is feeling as well as they can. Can't wait to see some more precious cuties!


----------



## julesmw

sarah34 said:


> Hope you don’t mind me asking but do they induce a lot where you are from? I don’t think they would ever induce in the uk before 42 weeks unless there was a medical problem like stunted growth or something.

I think the US induces much quicker than the UK, but I don't know why. Mine have always been for medical reasons. This one is because of my age (42). She's a new doctor for me but told me she doesn't like her older patients to go to 40 weeks as risk is increased. I don't mind since this baby is measuring large.


----------



## julesmw

Elmum - too precious!


----------



## sarah34

julesmw said:


> I think the US induces much quicker than the UK, but I don't know why. Mine have always been for medical reasons. This one is because of my age (42). She's a new doctor for me but told me she doesn't like her older patients to go to 40 weeks as risk is increased. I don't mind since this baby is measuring large.

Aw ok that makes sense! :) 

I was really hoping to avoid an induction at all costs but I think if I get to 42 weeks, I will just have to do it as I am so over being pregnant now!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@elmum he is the cutest!

So baby is quiet today.... I’m gonna have something to eat and a bath and see what happens. Like baby IS moving but it’s really not much... so if no better in a short while I’ll call delivery suite x


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Happy June, Junebug Mommies!!! We made it!! :happydance:


----------



## elmum

Mummy2Corban said:


> @elmum he is the cutest!
> 
> So baby is quiet today.... I’m gonna have something to eat and a bath and see what happens. Like baby IS moving but it’s really not much... so if no better in a short while I’ll call delivery suite x

Thank you! Definitely call. It’s always good to be safe.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Baby has been more active. I had a bath, drank some cold orange and laid on my side. Took a bit but it started wriggling a bit more so hopefully all is ok!


----------



## Babybump87

So many people have told me the same thing about third babies mummy !! Glad baby has been moving around for you ! 

Elm he’s too adorable !


----------



## wifeybby

I’m glad baby perked up, Mummy! Those quiet times are awful, yet normal. I remind myself that this baby has to sleep *sometime* lol but when she’s quiet during her usual active times I worry and wake her.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I have to wake up my girl every morning. She’s a late sleeper like mommy (I hope!). Now she appears to be doing a jig on my cervix. It’s been so painful lately, I’m hoping that’s a good sign, that she’s low/engaged and all that movement is helping thin my cervix... I dunno if that’s true but it sounds reassuring. :haha:


----------



## Babybump87

I’m getting so irritated with people messaging me already about baby coming ! In particular one family member. She’s a bit dizzy anyway and I wouldn’t even text her and tell her baby was on the way !

3 times in one afternoon she asked me then again in the evening and first thing. We are not even close and only see each other every couple of weeks . So annoying rant over lol


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Me and DH have been inundated too! Any signs? Is baby here? NO NO and NO!!! Another reason I’m not looking forward to the school run.... lots of different people to have the same conversation with. Haha! Also not looking forward to walking to the drs at 2pm on Tuesday to have a sweep and then do the school run and have to wait till 4 to get DS1 from art club!!!! One grumpy Mumma!!!!!!! 

How’s everyone else?
X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So I think I’m having contractions......


----------



## wifeybby

We are so annoyed with the “is baby here yet?” questions. As if we would have her and tell no one. It’s work, family, friends, acquaintances.. anyone. Constantly. MIL is on vacation in Italy and texting daily asking if she’s here. No. We will let you know.

Hope they’re the real deal, Mummy! I was having them this morning and it stopped. That’s annoying too lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Ooo exciting @Mummy2Corban good luck!! 

I was getting so annoyed with those texts as well. I kept responding to the same people "We will let everyone know when baby has arrived" took a few times but they finally backed off lol.


----------



## crusherwife44

Oh my gosh is there another baby getting ready??? Yay


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> So I think I’m having contractions......

Oooo fingers crossed ! Good luck ! 


I was just going to post all the walking after the sweep might be a good thing !

I’m just going to ignore the texts and if gets too much just do a one group text to everyone saying we will inform them .. now pee off haha !!


----------



## elmum

YAY Thinking of you, Mummy!!


----------



## sarah34

Yay hopefully this is it mummy! 

I’m not sure what’s happening with me but I had a lot of discharge earlier today, enough to soak my knickers. I’ve since had a few really uncomfortable, verging on painful tightenings. I’m not going to get too excited yet though xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Still contracting .....


----------



## crusherwife44

Is this the next wave???? Wonder if I'll catch it. My swelling is getting worse and worse with this warm weather


----------



## Babybump87

Sounds good for you mummy!! 

Maybe it’s the start of things for you too Sarah !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sarah34 ive all crossed this is you time too. I’m still at home as I’ve got some sad babies that I’m going to hospital. So want them settled before we leave.... midwife led have said they will take me on! So fingers crossed as they only have 4 rooms xx


----------



## mkyerby16

Come on babies!! :baby:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So ladies! Huxley Christopher was born at 10.45pm weighing 8lb 2oz!

We are both ok! He is beautiful x


----------



## crusherwife44

Yay!!!!!!!! Congrats mama! Can't wait to hear your story


----------



## julesmw

Mummy - congrats!!!


----------



## Shanlee16

Congrats @Mummy2Corban! I want to ride the next baby wave!! But we still have 17 more days until my DD. So I don’t expect anything to be happening any time soon! I’m so excited for all of us tho! We are finally there! Finally in the home stretch.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Wow!! Congrats @Mummy2Corban! That happened fast!! I updated the 1st post, let me know if anything is wrong. Hope I get in on the next wave too!

Yes, so many people checking in and I’m not even due until tomorrow. Can’t imagine how much worse it’ll get this week. 

I’ve been walking and cleaning and bouncing on my ball. Hope she decides to come soon! Tired of being so uncomfortable.


----------



## crusherwife44

Well now im freaking out. A bat flew into my bedroom this morning. Thought it flew back out but went in my room for bed and it was flying around. Hubs told me to open the window. Then i google... Supposed to catch it to check for rabies or else we need vaccines???? Just checked and he's gone now so he must have flown out. Im crying hysterically and on the couch with all the lights on freaking out. Guess i have to call my doctor in the morning? I hear those vaccines are so expensive. And my son was laying in bed with me when the bat first came in. I'm freaking out...


----------



## sarah34

Congratulations mummy!!! Xx

I have a sweep at 9.30 this morning, hopefully that gets something moving! Xx


----------



## mkyerby16

Mummy- Congrats!!

Crusher- Ah that's scary, but unless it bit you or at least touched you I don't see how you'd catch anything from it! 

Sarah- good luck with the sweep!


This little lady is being so mean! If she's not hitting me in the lower back which is super painful she's hitting my cervix! I swear she's trying to escape. Every time she moves I have to stop what I'm doing and practically hold my breath, it's so uncomfortable.


----------



## Mark&Annie

Yay!! Welcome little Huxley!! Congratulations Mummy <3


----------



## sarah34

Well sweep went well, pretty uncomfortable but she said she could stretch to a 3 and I’m 50% effaced. 

Baby is completely back to back which probably explains why I haven’t gone into labour yet, he needs to put pressure on my cervix with the right bit of his head. I’m going to spend the rest of the day leaning forward! Lol 

Having a bit of bleeding and cramping now, fingers crossed it does something or I am booked for induction on Saturday morning xx


----------



## sarah34

So I’m either having really uncomfortable Braxton Hicks or semi regular contractions. 
So difficult to know whether to call hospital or not. 
Last time my waters had already gone and I hadn’t had any Braxton Hicks before whereas I have been having them for weeks this time so hard to know if it’s the real deal or not xx


----------



## julesmw

Crusher -that's scary, but I agree with Mkyerby that if it didn't bite or touch you, there shouldn't be any worries. 

Sarah - sounds like it's your time!!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Eek! Sarah sounds like it’s happening! Hope you can get baby to move from your back, try the forward leaning inversions, crawling and rocking on your hands and knees :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Congrats @Mummy2Corban !!!


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> So ladies! Huxley Christopher was born at 10.45pm weighing 8lb 2oz!
> 
> We are both ok! He is beautiful x

Congratulations !!!


----------



## Babybump87

Good luck for the sweep Sarah hope baby moves for you ! 

Crusher - You will probably be ok with the bat long as it didn’t bite or touch you ?! Idnjust wipe everything down with antibacterial spray and wipes / new bedding etc. I would have totally freaked out too !! Of all the luck for it to fly right in !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sarah34 I’ve got all crossed


----------



## sarah34

Thank you, just called hospital going to wait for hubby to get home and call them back. Having pains every 4-5 mins. Got a feeling we will be sent home again but might just go get checked anyway x


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@sarah34 - Hope this is it!

@crusherwife44 - I wouldn't worry, no way for the bat to give you anything without biting you. How silly they suggest catching it, if you haven't been bit that's a good way to get a bite!


----------



## crusherwife44

Well we'll just pray none of us have rabies. I'm a little better now but exhausted. Our bedding and the bassinet sheet are back in the wash. 
The weather warmed up and my feet doubled in size.


----------



## julesmw

Just had my 37 week appointment and I'm only dilated a fingertip. Ugh. She said if all goes perfect, she will induce me the 18th. If something comes up she doesn't like, we could go any day.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@julesmw - Don't worry about the dilating, it's not really any indication of labor especially at 37 weeks. I even had a friend that was at 4cm for weeks. And you could be high and tight and then go into labor. You just never know.


----------



## wifeybby

Today’s our due date, had an appt.

Things are looking good but if no baby in a week, we’ll do an ultrasound and see the OB; and if no baby still by next Friday the 14th we’ll do an induction. She said there’s a great chance she’ll arrive before all of this but that’s the plan B.

70% effaced, 2cm dilated, cervix is soft and forward, baby still head down - had a sweep done. Fingers crossed so much she arrives on her own and we don’t have to go the induction route.


----------



## sarah34

Hi ladies, we are back home. Still having contractions every 4 mins but figure I’ll be comfier at home whilst it establishes xx


----------



## Mrs. JJ

So much happening today! 

@wifeybby - Hope that sweep starts things!

@sarah34 - Glad you're home so you can labor comfortably!


----------



## julesmw

JJ - I hope!


----------



## julesmw

Sarah - good luck!


----------



## Shanlee16

Omg there is so much going on!! I’m so excited for everyone. 

Sarah- let us know how it goes! How are they pain wise? Do you think it’ll be a while still?


----------



## sarah34

Well it’s 1am and I’ve just woken up, had more pains consistently 4mins apart, went to bed and had a couple. Managed to sleep though and now they have stopped :( feel like crying i am so frustrated. All that for nothing x


----------



## mkyerby16

Last night while at work I was sooo uncomfortable. She kept hitting my back and cervix it felt like. Then this morning I had a fairly bad headache and was nauseous. I felt better after I woke up from my post work nap, but did feel my belly tighten a few times. A bit ago I had to run to the bathroom and (sorry tmi!) had liquid diahrea and now my back and belly are very crampy. Can't really say it's contractions, just an overall achey crampy feeling across my lower back and lower belly. Hoping it's just a pregnancy thing and not a bug but idk if I'll be eating the yummy enchiladas my hubby made for dinner now :neutral: My blood pressure has also started to go up a bit the past couple of days which is why I was induced with my DS. Still not bad at all but it was staying like 115/75ish and has been closer to like 122/85. If I tell my Dr tomorrow I know she'll offer to move my csection up to this Thurs instead of next bc she's very conservative about blood pressure and getting Baby out before it gets worse.


----------



## julesmw

Mkyerby - I would go today if they would let me. That would be so tempting!


----------



## julesmw

On my exercise ball tonight. It was the one thing my doctor recommended today.


----------



## Babybump87

Ooo gosh it’s a going off everyone is experiencing all different symptoms ! 

MK keep an eye on that blood pressure ! 

Midwife is coming later today . Hope she can do the sweep this time , I am 38+5 today !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@sarah34 goodluck! 

I am stalking! Keeping all crossed for you all! Hoping a few more babies show there faces x


----------



## Babybump87

Just had my midwife appointment ! Baby is fully engaged and strong heartbeat . 

She did the sweep, 100% effaced and 2cm dilated! What a difference a week can make ! 

Come on baby please arrive !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh wow! That’s a whole lot exciting!


----------



## wifeybby

My sweep yesterday has made me sore. No contractions or anything exciting, though. Just sore and like a period feeling yucky.

Hope we see some babies here soon!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Babybump87 - Hope things get started :happydance:

@wifeybby - Thought for sure I’d log in to see you’d had a baby!

@sarah34 - Any news??


----------



## sarah34

Contractions stopped this morning and have had no more since! Hoping something kicks of again soon x


----------



## Mrs. JJ

New fun pregnancy thing: Carpal Tunnel. Woke up with numb fingertips and a painful shoulder/elbow yesterday. Chiro helped it but now I have two semi numb hands this morning. Yay. ](*,) Should go away if baby decides to show someday. 

I have an appt in 2 hours. Since I’m trying for a VBAC my doc doesn’t want me to go passed 41 weeks (I’m not sure if that means 41+0 or 41+6) so I think he’ll probably offer a sweep. I’m not really sure what to do... I was hoping I’d have spontaneous labor to have the best chance at a natural labor/delivery. But I’m also afraid he’ll try to make me have a repeat c-section if she’s not here in a few days (he won’t induce me). Seems like chances are pretty good though that labor will start this week, with my son my water broke 40+1. I’m not sure what to do. :shrug:


----------



## julesmw

JJ - I would go for the sweep. I had one done two different pregnancies and neither started labor, but both dilated me more.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Well, looks like my cervix made the decision for me... it was closed and high but soft so he couldn’t have done a sweep. I have an appt Thursday to check again and by then I’ll definitely do a sweep since Monday is my last possible day to go into labor. 

I almost wish he hadn’t checked, ignorance was bliss and I know my cervix could change at any second but now I’m feeling discouraged. I wish they didn’t have me on this timeline. But now I know I need to hit it hard (literally and figuratively :haha:). Lots of bouncing on my ball, beach walks, keep eating my dates and taking EPO, anything to encourage my body to get going naturally.


----------



## crusherwife44

Just got out of my appt. Still high at a 1cm. Not surprised. He asked if i was still good because some people get mad if he doesnt offer induction by 39 weeks. Thats crazy to me! Wishful thinking she comes on the 7th. We'll see. 
Carpal tunnel sounds awful! 
Its getting really uncomfortable to walk much at all and my feet are round but whatever. Lol


----------



## julesmw

Crusher - I'm high and 1 as well. So frustrating.

JJ - I understand. I am on a timeline to go naturally and it was discouraging hearing I wasn't where I had hoped I'd be.


----------



## wifeybby

After being so impatient, I’ve had a change in heart. :rofl: maybe this baby can come after this vicious round of hemorrhoids heals. Holy F I’ve never had this. So painful to walk, sit, anything. I feel so disgusting! I can find humor in it still but OMG. Why! :haha: I totally don’t want to birth baby with this already present. Now I totally know what you were talking about, JJ!


----------



## Babybump87

Mrs JJ - wow that seems really annoying fingers crossed it eases soon. I’m still praying my tinnitus goes away after baby is born ! 

Wifey - you best get yourself a blow up donut ring to help with the pressure when your sitting down, must be so painful. Try a warm bath with some bath salts . 

Been getting some BH and cramping on and off since the sweep this afternoon and I can feel so much pressure when I stand up. No bleeding or anything which she said may happen !


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@wifeybby - Oh no!! They’re sooooo bad right? I’m like “Labor, schmabor” but with those things I’m like, “Find me the nearest epidural!!”. I can’t even deal. Yes, soak with epsom salt, tucks help soothe a lot and anything to reduce swelling. Most of all, lie down as much as you can. Sitting, bending over, it all makes them so much worse. Hope they heal up quick!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Babybump87 - you’re still dealing with that tinnitus? Dang, that sucks! Hope it goes away when baby gets here!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@julesmw - Hope we get some progress soon!


----------



## mkyerby16

Dr was OK with my blood pressure, just keeping an eye on it at home and leaving everything the way it is. Working one more weekend then csection next Thurs the 13th! Went by the hospital and signed my consent and everything for surgery. Dr did check me after I've been having so many aches and pains and I was still just 1.5cm but went from 60% to 70% effaced.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Huxley just before we left hospital on Monday morning.

It sounds as though we may have another few babies popping out!


----------



## sarah34

He’s beautiful mummy!! Congrats! 

Still no baby here... been bouncing and walking but no more contractions since Monday night. Hubby has had to finish work even tho baby isn’t here as I’m struggling to walk and get lo to school. So fed up now!


----------



## Babybump87

Mrs. JJ said:


> @Babybump87 - you’re still dealing with that tinnitus? Dang, that sucks! Hope it goes away when baby gets here!

Yes ! Damn is so annoying! Fingers crossed it goes !


----------



## Babybump87

He’s too adorable Mummy !


----------



## Babybump87

sarah34 said:


> He’s beautiful mummy!! Congrats!
> 
> Still no baby here... been bouncing and walking but no more contractions since Monday night. Hubby has had to finish work even tho baby isn’t here as I’m struggling to walk and get lo to school. So fed up now!

Oh no baby really is keeping you waiting !!


----------



## Babybump87

I may have lost some mucus plug this morning , was like a yellowish gelatine consistency?! . I didn’t loose it with DD2 until my waters went and DD1 I had a bloody show . 

I’ve still been cramping and backache since the sweep! I’m still crossing my fingers it works !


----------



## julesmw

Mummy - you are killing me! Too precious!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

So cute! @Mummy2Corban 

@Babybump87 I dont know if you remember me telling you that I have tinnitus and have for like 1 year and a half now so before being pregnant but wanted to let u know it has gone way quieter since having the baby it got loud during pregnancy. I hope yours will go away completely!


----------



## crusherwife44

Oh my gosh what a cute baby! All that hair!!! Mine come out pretty dang bald lol. 
I'm getting a bit nervous good labor because my feet are so swollen and actually hurt really bad now. I soaked them in ice water last night and drinking a bunch of water and still! 
I'm still amazed we are at the end. So weird


----------



## wifeybby

He is SO handsome!! Ahhh my heart is bursting. Can’t wait to see my little baby girl.


----------



## julesmw

Crusher - mine are always bald, too :laugh2:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Mine have all gotten more hair... first was a little baldy!!!!! 

I can’t believe I have a baby still!!!!! Is it bad I’m sooooo broody!!!! Haha!

Some promising baby movement happening!!!!!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> So cute! @Mummy2Corban
> 
> @Babybump87 I dont know if you remember me telling you that I have tinnitus and have for like 1 year and a half now so before being pregnant but wanted to let u know it has gone way quieter since having the baby it got loud during pregnancy. I hope yours will go away completely!

I was going to ask you about your tinnitus, my ENT said it can take a few weeks after the birth of the baby and hormones to settle down to see if it goes ! That’s such a relief to read your post ! I’m so happy yours has gone quieter !


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Mummy2Corban - I can’t even handle that baby!! All that hair and sleeping with arms in the air! :cloud9: 

@Babybump87 - That sure sounds promising! Hope things start moving along!

@sarah34 - I feel for you! You’re exactly one week ahead of me. I can’t imagine being pregnant for another week!! 

AFM - seems like baby suddenly dropped yesterday after I spent the day doing the floors. Then we walked to our local Indian restaurant, had spicy food, I somehow waddled back but it seems like this baby is squarely in my pelvis because walking hurts now. I wish something would start, I’m afraid this girl plans to go passed 41 weeks and that creates a lot of complications for my attempt at a VBAC, namely that they might not let me try and may try to force a repeat c-section. Come on baby, let’s do this!!


----------



## sarah34

Ladies what would you do? 

I have another appointment tomorrow morning where they could do another sweep. I was all for it but am worried that it’s just going to put me in false labour again and we have another repeat of Monday - lots of pain but no progress. I’m wondering whether I should just not have the sweep and wait to see what happens and probably be induced on Saturday. 

Need your thoughts please?! Xx


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I might try the sweep again. I’ve heard they can sometimes work better subsequent times. And maybe the false labor/pain is actually helping things along slowly but surely. Inducing seems like it should be a last resort, seems like it often can lead to other interventions, it’s a slippery slope but good that it’s there when you need it.


----------



## sarah34

Mrs. JJ said:


> I might try the sweep again. I’ve heard they can sometimes work better subsequent times. And maybe the false labor/pain is actually helping things along slowly but surely. Inducing seems like it should be a last resort, seems like it often can lead to other interventions, it’s a slippery slope but good that it’s there when you need it.

Thanks JJ that’s what hubby thinks too. I just don’t want another false start as it messes so many people around and just tires you out, plus I feel like an idiot for thinking it was real! 
The induction I have booked for Saturday is a propess, think it’s like a tampon thing that goes in for 24 hours and I can actually come home with it in so kind of a middle ground as far as induction goes xx


----------



## wifeybby

It hurts to walk today too. Come on out baby!

No real promising signs though. Just feeling differently uncomfortable today.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@sarah34 - Ya it’s frustrating I bet!! That’s a pretty cool induction method. Hope baby gets it together and shows so you don’t have to choose! 

@wifeybby - fingers crossed things get going.

What’s up with these babies?? Don’t they want to be born??? Come on!!! It’s awesome outside the womb! There’s milk!!


----------



## julesmw

I would love if my doctor would give me a sweep every visit until I have to be induced. I'm willing to go through a lot to try to go naturally.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Me too @julesmw, I’m hoping I’ve dilated some for tomorrow’s doctor visit. I’m ready for a sweep now! Amazing what a day and a half can do to change my mind!


----------



## sarah34

Thanks JJ, think I’ll try the sweep again tomorrow and see what happens. 

Yes these babies need to come out now! We obviously make very comfy nests for them!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I would go for the sweep too! I had 2 with my second..... I went into labour after the 2nd and she was 9 days over. I think it’s worth a try... plus you’ll know if the contractions from the first sweep done anything to your cervix!

Goodluck ladies! I’m so hopeful for you all. These babies like to tease! 

I’ll do my birth story at some point soon. I’m too busy loving all my babies! And making the most of the tiniest one!


----------



## Babybump87

I would defiantly opt for the sweeps ladies! Fingers crossed for you both .

I’m doubting the sweep the midwife gave me yesterday has done much was excited too thinking it would . I’ve had some bad cramps and feel like someone has kicked me in my lady area tonight !


----------



## Shanlee16

Sarah I would definitely go for the sweep! I asked my OB at my last appt (Tuesday) if she would be willing to give me a sweep if I was dilated at all and she said per hospital policy they don’t augment labor until you’re past 40 weeks. I was kind of annoyed at this haha but also grateful.

I’m also trying for a vbac and am starting to realize how truly blessed I am to have the provider I do. She does not feel it necessary to induce immediately after 49 weeks, to schedule a repeat cs or measure to see “how big” baby is. I am blessed but also I am impatient and want to meet my boy! I’m also feeling left out as all you ladies who are due right now are starting to have some signs and I have two more weeks!!! Feels like forever ](*,)


----------



## elmum

Huxley is adorable, Mummy!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Shanlee16 - Having the right provider is so important! Don’t worry, those 2 weeks will be gone before you know it. Hoping you get your VBAC!


----------



## Babybump87

Sooo using the bathroom this morning and there was more yellow slimy like discharge . I can only assume it’s the mucus plug coming away slowly!

I’m still getting bad cramps on and off mainly on one side were baby is laying. This is getting sooo drawn out wish labor would just start already ! 

Howfully a long walk today might do the trick !


----------



## sarah34

Thanks ladies, appointment is in an hour so will let you know how it goes xx


----------



## sarah34

Well had the sweep, it was actually not that uncomfortable this time. 
Cervix is stretchy and a comfortable 3cm that will stretch to a 4cm. 0.5cm thick so has thinned more since Monday. 

Midwife said she could break my waters so I probably wouldn’t need the propess induction on Saturday, they would probably just break the waters. She did say she doesn’t think I’ll make Saturday but taking that with a pinch of salt if I’m honest!! 

Now more walking and bouncing!


----------



## julesmw

Good luck, Sarah - that all sounds promising!


----------



## Babybump87

Amazing Sarah !! Good luck !


----------



## Shanlee16

Sarah- how awesome! Fingers crossed you get things moving soon! 

Baby bump- my last pregnancy I lost my mucous plug exactly this way. Very slow and I didn’t realize at the time that’s what it was. I’m hoping things start to pick up for you. 

I wonder who will have the next baby!!! 

Mummy- your boy is SO beautiful. Congratulations again.


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Shan ! Just goes to show each pregnancy / labor is very different ! 

I’ve lost a bit more since coming back from walking !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Sarah that sounds awesome! Let’s go baby xx


----------



## emzeebob

Hello

Any more babies ?

Chester is doing good, he's.putting on weight nicely just over 4lb now :) as for me not so good. Think I've over done stuff when home. Half my csection scar is beautiful. The other half is really red, slightly open at the end.and leaking lots of clear fluid. Had a phone appointment with the Dr as.just can't get an app and she said clear liquid is ok but put me on antibiotics and told me to rest. I'm so bored but want to heal so doing as I'm told.
My friend told me to put a maternity.pad on my scar saves my pants getting wet with the fluid. 

Can't Belive it's June already! Cant wait to see.more baby pics, we have such gawgus babies so far!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

sarah34 said:


> Well had the sweep, it was actually not that uncomfortable this time.
> Cervix is stretchy and a comfortable 3cm that will stretch to a 4cm. 0.5cm thick so has thinned more since Monday.
> 
> Midwife said she could break my waters so I probably wouldn’t need the propess induction on Saturday, they would probably just break the waters. She did say she doesn’t think I’ll make Saturday but taking that with a pinch of salt if I’m honest!!
> 
> Now more walking and bouncing!

Such great news! Sounds like that sweep helped make some early labor progress. I figure any progress done now before labor begins makes for a shorter second half of labor. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Babybump87 - So excited you're losing your plug, maybe things are getting started!

@emzeebob - Glad your little man is doing so well. You take care of yourself now! This is your chance to lay around and point to thing you need handed to you and binge watch netflix. :haha:

AFM - I went to the doctor's today. I've made a little progress in the last two days, went from totally closed to 1cm so he attempted to do a little sweep (fackin hell, it hurt!). He wants me to go back later today... but my doula and I agree, it's better to wait and see if this started anything than to try to rush her out. I still have 4 days until 41 weeks. So back to bouncing and walking.


----------



## Babybump87

So glad your little man is doing so well Emz! You really need to slow down now though! That’s a good idea with the pad too ! Take it easy ! 

Mrs JJ hopefully him poking around up there may be enough for you to make even more progress !


----------



## julesmw

Emzee - I hope you can rest and heal!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

My doctor is such a grump. I have to go in tomorrow now for another check.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Still having contractions here and there. Getting a little more intense.


----------



## julesmw

JJ - maybe your sweep worked! How exciting!!!


----------



## crusherwife44

Alright ladies... Had some crazy scary stuff happen tonight so went to labor and delivery.... Being induced for preeclampsia.... Pitocen and magnesium hooked up


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@crusherwife44 - That’s scary!! Glad you went in! Thinking of you!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

My contractions have slowed. Gonna get some rest. Guessing doc is gonna try another sweep tomorrow but I feel like we’re trying to force something my body isn’t ready for. :shrug:


----------



## sarah34

Looks like my sweep yesterday did nothing other than give me a few false contractions again!! Resigned myself to the fact that I’ll be induced tomorrow morning, whether that is propess, drip or just breaking my waters. 

Hope your ok crusherwife!


----------



## Babybump87

Oh gosh ladies ! Good luck with your inductions! 

Going to officially say my sweep has failed too! Usual midwife is on annual leave next week so seeing someone else . another sweep on Tuesday and then book for induction. 

Still getting all the pains I’ve been getting. I don’t know how he’s staying in to be honest lol


----------



## elmum

Thinking of you Crusher!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Is everyone ok???


----------



## Mark&Annie

Oh Crusher sounds scary, hope you and bubs are ok!!


----------



## julesmw

Crusher - sounds scary - hope all is well!


----------



## julesmw

JJ - sounds like your body is responding to the sweep, it just needs a little more of a push. I hope today's visit gets labor going!


----------



## crusherwife44

It was crazy. About 515 i was cooking dinner and got blurry vision. Kinda tunnel vision.... Say and ate with my kids and i couldn't comprehend what they were saying or doing. Went and say on the rocking chair and i wasn't passing out but was like missing things here and there like i couldn't remember. Then my left handwent numb and then the left side of my mouth went numb. Called l and d. They said don't drive yourself but come in.... My hubs was on a call.. So i drove myself and kids. They did a cat scan and ekg and checked my urine. Had just been checked urine on Tuesday and No protein. Showed up today. Nobody could explain the episode but it got me to the hospital. I think i started pitocen at 10... Started at a 1-2 and checked a few hours later and No progress. Idk what i am now. I frickin hate pitocen. And since I'm on magnesiumi can't get out of the bed to labor.


----------



## julesmw

Sarah - I'm glad an end is in sight for you. I've never been pregnant that long!


----------



## julesmw

Oh man Crusher! So so glad you went in!!!


----------



## julesmw

Babybump - that still sounds hopeful!


----------



## wifeybby

My sweep Monday failed obviously lol made me sore and crampy and some contractions but nothing real. Still just sitting here waiting for baby. 40+5. Getting discouraged and thinking I’ll have to wait for my induction next Friday the 14th. Which makes me nervous as I’ll be going on 42 weeks (41+5 or so) by then and I know those little risks go up at 42 weeks. I just want my baby here, safe. And it’s like my body will just not go into labor. If I get the induction I’m struggling with the thought of missing that excitement and experience of spontaneous labor. After infertility and LTTTC, it just feels cruel that I’m past due with no end in sight but an induction at nearly 42 freaking weeks.

Sarah, wishing you the best! <3 spend the day resting and gearing up, tomorrow isn’t far!

Crusher - so sorry you had that happen. That is so so scary. I’m glad you’re ok and at the hospital. and I’m sorry you’re bed bound :( things will get moving soon and you’ll have baby here, and be out of bed! Sending love and good vibes your way.


----------



## julesmw

Wifey - that sounds so late to get an induction. I can't imagine your impatience. I'm impatient and I'm not even due yet. :shy: My DH is hoping for a spontaneous labor (he feels like we missed out on that) but it doesn't look like he will have all the fun and excitement he's hoping for. As long as baby gets here safe, I'm happy!


----------



## julesmw

Out of the active ones on here right now, it looks like I'm the last one due. I hope a few more people come back on here and update. There are around 40 in this group!


----------



## julesmw

What are some things you do to pass the time in labor when you are induced? I know I'm heading that way again and it just drags along so slow at first.


----------



## Babybump87

Crusher that sounds so scary I’m glad you all arrived safely at the hospital ! Good luck !

Oh wow wifey that does seem late for an induction. Why are they leaving you so long ?! No way you can bring it forward ? That’s so frustrating !

I’m getting anxious about the possibility of an induction. My usual midwife wants me to book in for one on Tuesday for the following week when I will be 41 weeks . When I was induced with DD1 I’d already been in labor for hours and it just wasn’t progressing before they decided to start inducing me . All I can remember was being so uncomfortable laying on the bed! I think they make it worse by not allowing you to move. I was totally exhausted by the end so was DD1! Hence the forceps and distress !

As for passing time maybe a movie or box set in the early stages ?


----------



## Babybump87

julesmw said:


> Out of the active ones on here right now, it looks like I'm the last one due. I hope a few more people come back on here and update. There are around 40 in this group!

I hope more ladies come back nearer their due date too !


----------



## wifeybby

I have an ultrasound and ob appt on Monday, def going to ask if we can do this sooner than Friday. Wish me luck - going to just relax as much as I can today and hope something starts this weekend.


----------



## sarah34

I will update tomorrow ladies, if I end up having propess I may be able to go home and wait it out. If they break my waters I will have to stay in. Just ready to get it over with now. Had a massive meltdown this morning as I am so disappointed that things haven’t gone the way I planned but not much I can do. Unless by some miracle I go into labour myself this evening! 

I just hope I am still able to go into midwife led centre rather than labour ward as that involves on the bed strapped to a monitor. 

Will update all tomorrow as I feel I need a bit of a break from googling and b2b! Good luck ladies xx


----------



## mkyerby16

Major hugs ladies. After my first (induction that ended in emergency csection) I'm very familiar with that feeling of disappointment that things didn't go the way you had pictured. In the end when you're holding that precious baby though it really doesn't matter how you got there as long as you are both healthy. Thinking of all of you and wishing everyone happy and healthy babies asap! :flower:


----------



## crusherwife44

Just broke my water. Only a 3. Everything i didn't want is going down... 
Hurry up baby


----------



## Babybump87

sarah34 said:


> I will update tomorrow ladies, if I end up having propess I may be able to go home and wait it out. If they break my waters I will have to stay in. Just ready to get it over with now. Had a massive meltdown this morning as I am so disappointed that things haven’t gone the way I planned but not much I can do. Unless by some miracle I go into labour myself this evening!
> 
> I just hope I am still able to go into midwife led centre rather than labour ward as that involves on the bed strapped to a monitor.
> 
> Will update all tomorrow as I feel I need a bit of a break from googling and b2b! Good luck ladies xx

Wishing you the best of luck !!


----------



## Babybump87

crusherwife44 said:


> Just broke my water. Only a 3. Everything i didn't want is going down...
> Hurry up baby

Oh no so sorry Crusher !! Just think of holding your baby very soon ! X


----------



## Babybump87

Oh gosh , the labors for the ladies so far haven’t been too kind ! 

I hope things change for those of us still waiting!


----------



## mkyerby16

crusherwife44 said:


> Just broke my water. Only a 3. Everything i didn't want is going down...
> Hurry up baby

So sorry. Hopefully things speed up now though! Thinking of you Momma, you've got this!


----------



## Shanlee16

Crusher- Thinking of you! 

Jules- When are you due? I’m due the 19! I feel like I’m chomping at the bit wanting to get things started and watching all the other ladies labor. 

Afm tho I am good! 38+3 and nothing new happening. I’m just getting myself nice and comfortable with the idea that I won’t have baby boy until the 26th at least! I’m trying to remain hopeful and not get disappointed haha if I go late.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@crusherwife44 - I'm so sorry this isn't happening the way you hoped. Really hope that baby comes soon with no more complications. :hugs:

@sarah34 - Hope baby comes this weekend! Why do they make us wait??

@wifeybby - I bet this has been the longest week of your life, I know it's felt like that for me!

@Babybump87 - You still have some time, let's hope that baby doesn't hang out as long as these babies have been lately.

So last night I got little to no sleep. Between the contractions and cramps and then my 5-year-old started throwing up every hour. I went to the doctor today so he could check on the baby but ready to fight if he was gonna try another sweep while I have a sick kiddo at home. Instead, he was super understanding and scheduled me to come in Tuesday to get things going with sweep after sweep if we have to. That's our drop-dead date to get things going if I want to avoid another c-section. And I do so I'm hoping she'll decide this weekend is the right time, as soon as my little man is feeling better.


----------



## Babybump87

Not a good time for baby to arrive in your House Mrs JJ ! Hope your DS gets better quickly!

I was thinking of asking the midwife if they can do two sweeps next week , not sure how that will go down though ! I’ve read they are usually offered every 48 hours or so but I’ve only had one a week after 38 weeks ?! .

I had hoped baby would arrive early during the half term break but my bet with family was tomorrow’s date! I’m getting so impatient, but I always get so overwhelmed and my anxiety kicks off the first few weeks (which I am worried about this time too) so I think part of me just wants the hormonal aspect of it all done and my body to settle down again.


----------



## julesmw

Shanlee16 said:


> Jules- When are you due? I’m due the 19! I feel like I’m chomping at the bit wanting to get things started and watching all the other ladies labor.

I'm due the 22nd. My doctor said she will induce me the 18th if I haven't gone by then. I wish there was a way to make it happen on it's own!


----------



## julesmw

Sarah - I will be looking for your update. You'll be holding your sweet wee one before you know it!


----------



## julesmw

Crusher - so close! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## julesmw

JJ - hope your little one is well soon! No fun!


----------



## crusherwife44

Amia born after 18 hours


----------



## emzeebob

crusherwife44 said:


> Amia born after 18 hours
> 
> View attachment 1062394

Congrats lovely. Beautiful name, sounds like what I sent through with the ore eclampsia. It's scary isn't it, glad it's over.for you. The magnesium is horrid it's the reason I couldn't meet my little man till he was 9 hours old cos i had to stay in bed :(


----------



## julesmw

Crusher - congratulations! I hope you get some good rest!


----------



## Shanlee16

Crusher- she is absolutely beautiful! I hope everything went alright labor-wise and will look forward to your birth story. 

Sarah and JJ- I wonder who will be next?! 

Jules- I guess we should get comfortable cuz it looks like we will definitely be the last ones to go. Especially me since my OB has no intentions on augmenting labor until I am a week late (June 26) Fingers crossed its not that late tho!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Congrats @crusherwife44! She’s precious!! I updated the 1st page, hopefully it’s correct, let me know if it’s not.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@crusherwife44 what a beauty! Beautiful name too. How are you both?


----------



## crusherwife44

I'm exhausted. Yes this magnesium sucks. Affects breastfeeding and makes me feel like crap. Doc was hoping to get me off of it last night but bp was still too high so overnight again with iv. 
3 for 3 babies facing the wrong way! My silly kids. She's was trying to come out wrong so she has a big bruise on her head but otherwise good. 
I ended up with the epidural and my right leg took like 5 hours to be able to lift it was so dead. So still no bathroom on my own or showering. I got 2 stiches and that's it. 
My boys haven't been I yet cuz i just felt like crap so hoping in the morning to meet there sister. I have to chill in the hospital until Sunday cuz of bp so whatever. Im ordering everything off the menu then.


----------



## crusherwife44

She's a cryer/squeeker


----------



## Babybump87

crusherwife44 said:


> Amia born after 18 hours
> 
> View attachment 1062394

Amazing ! Congratulations ! Beautiful


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congratulations Crusher! She’s adorable!!

I’m only 39 weeks but still not looking forward to a potential 3 more weeks pregnant. I have been reading up on risks after 41+6 weeks and compared to risks of induction it seems safer to just wait until they arrive on their own surely. All these sweeps before 42 weeks seems risky? And the artificial oxytocin?! Messes with your body so much. Bar an emergency I don’t understand why it is pushed so much by health professionals.


----------



## sarah34

Induction isn’t happening today now. Apparently I am too far dilated for the pessary and they didn’t have availability to break my waters on the delivery suite. She gave me another sweep and I can call back tomorrow morning to see if they can do it tomorrow. 
We have until Monday morning to start labour or I will be forced to go into the delivery suite instead of midwife led unit.


----------



## wifeybby

I’m so sorry Sarah - that’s crap! I know you just want to have your baby so badly. I hope she arrives on her own today and shows them!

Another day, still pregnant. Can’t believe we’re all going so late now lol we just want our babies!


----------



## HLx

Just read your entire thread! I must be more productive on a day off work Haha!

Congratulations to all the ladies that have had their beautiful babies and good luck to all the ladies still waiting patiently!

I'm not due until November (3rd baby) but reading your stories has stopped the nervous feeling of going through birth again, my 1st was spontaneous labour and delivery at 40+2 lasting 7 hours, my 2nd was an induction at 39+6 lasting 2 hours having him on my due date, which funny enough was in june 2014!. Both completely different births, makes me wonder what this birth is going to be like!

Can't wait to read more of your stories, you ladies have already geared me up for labour and I cannot wait for November!!!

♡


----------



## sarah34

Oh this is so messing with my head! 

I’m having regular pains again every 4 mins but don’t want to over react and have another false alarm like on Monday.


----------



## julesmw

Crusher - she's perfect!


----------



## julesmw

Sarah - I hope this is it for you!


----------



## julesmw

Shanlee - I believe you are right. It sure is exciting seeing all this baby action, though. Makes me feel we can't be too far behind. And I sure hope you don't go that late!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I lost some plug today! :headspin:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Woot! Hope you get some bloody show @Mrs. JJ

@crusherwife44 soooo adorable!!! Congrats. Sorry about the way labor went down for you.

Sarah- woot woot hope this is it!!

So my resting heart rate is 47 currently per my fit bit which is kind of scary since I am no athlete and haven't exercised in a bit. It was in the 80s all pregnancy so not sure what is going on. I do have headaches lately and sometimes feel dizzy at night but figured that was from lack of sleep plus I am sure my iron is low. I am back on my 65 mg iron supplements. I feel fine during the day so maybe it is just the hormones trying to regulate and body trying to adjust? I gained 14 pounds during this pregnancy and have lost 20 lbs so far so not sure if that is why heart rate is lower? I guess I will just keep an eye on it. Strange.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Hoping4numbr3 - that seems awfully low, did you check it yourself too? Maybe there’s something up with your Fitbit?

I didn’t realize there was a difference between mucus plug and bloody show. I guess I had my bloody show then? It was definitely bloody as well and since then I’ve had some brownish discharge. No strong contractions though so I guess I just wait now...

@sarah34 - any progress?


----------



## julesmw

JJ - that sounds promising!


----------



## julesmw

Walked three miles with temps in the 80's, now I'm bouncing on my exercise ball. I hope I'm dilated more at my visit on Tuesday!


----------



## sarah34

Baby born this morning after a 3 hour labour, 8lb 3oz healthy baby boy xxx


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@sarah34 - Wow!! 3 hours after all that! That’s amazing!! Congrats! What’s his name??


----------



## sarah34

Mrs. JJ said:


> @sarah34 - Wow!! 3 hours after all that! That’s amazing!! Congrats! What’s his name??

I know! Went from 3cm to fully dilated in an hour and pushed for 2! His name is Jack xx


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Wow! What an experience! So happy he’s in your arms!


----------



## Babybump87

sarah34 said:


> Baby born this morning after a 3 hour labour, 8lb 3oz healthy baby boy xxx

Congratulations !! Wow that was a quick labour ! Lovely name too . Hope your doing well yourself ?!


----------



## Babybump87

Urgh I’m so fed up and irritable I could cry ! 

My back and hips are killing me . I’m sick of getting pains and nothing progressing. Hats off to you ladies that went 40 and 41 weeks+! 

I thought given how hopeful the midwife seemed when she did the sweep last week baby would have been born by now! 4 days until my due date!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congratulations Sarah!! Welcome little Jack :) xxx


----------



## julesmw

Congrats Sarah! So glad he is finally here!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yes! So pleased for you sarah!!!


----------



## crusherwife44

Congrats on new baby! So quick!


----------



## wifeybby

Congrats Sarah!! :blue:


----------



## wifeybby

Babybump - had a hard time last night feeling like that, too. I feel huge, uncomfortable, in pain all over the place.. 41 weeks today. It’s just cruel. I just want my baby here. It’s hard. My OB got my hopes up too thinking baby would’ve arrived before due date.. then before my next appt (tomorrow) - ugh.

Tomorrow I have a scan to check on baby’s overall health as I’m 41 weeks and schedule induction for Friday. Probably do another sweep tomorrow I would guess. So over it. Wish I could just have a spontaneous labor and have my baby in my arms. :( doesn’t seem like it’s going to happen that way.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Babybump87 & @wifeybby - I’m feeling your pain. I’m bored waiting! I was ready like 2 weeks ago and thought for sure I’d have a babe in my arms well before this weekend. Everyone is texting/calling asking if the baby is here or if I’m feeling anything. :roll:


----------



## Shanlee16

My thoughts are with all you ladies who are bearing/past their due dates! I’m preparing myself for this situation so I hopefully won’t be too disappointed when I do indeed go over but I understand where you all are coming from. I’m already over it and I’m not even 39 weeks! I would love all of us to just have our babies here already


----------



## julesmw

I'm not even due yet and I have people consistently saying you haven't had her yet? Why do people do that? :roll:


----------



## elmum

Crusher, she still beautiful!

Sarah, congrats! That was so fast!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Yay congrats Sarah! 

Yes Mrs. JJ I checked the fitbit by doing a pulse count using my finger and used a wrist monitor blood pressure cough with pulse check. The wrist monitor came up as 45 with arrhythmia detection so that didn't help my mindset. I tried to drive today and my vision felt so blurry and it was hard to drive. I am not sure what is going on with me. Perhaps hormones just going crazy. Annoying though.


----------



## julesmw

Hoping - that is worrisome. Have you checked it recently?


----------



## mkyerby16

Congrats Sarah!! 

Any news JJ?

Hoping.... I think I'd contact the Dr just to be sure, don't want you passing out and getting hurt!

I'm suddenly getting very nervous about my csection. I mean I think a normal amount of nervous knowing you're about to have something like that done, but it's just hitting me. Has anyone had both an epidural and a spinal? I had an epidural with my son since I labored first, but this time with scheduled section it'll be a spinal... Just wondering if they feel/hurt different.


----------



## Mark&Annie

It’s 3am here and I’m having a really restless sleep, waking with mild irregular contractions. Doesn’t feel much different to BH at the moment but hoping it might be the start. Just trying to get back to sleep!


----------



## julesmw

Annie - good luck!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Hoping4numbr3 - I would go in or call, that doesn’t sound good!

@Mark&Annie - Hope it’s the start of something!

@mkyerby16 - I would be nervous too! Labor makes me a little anxious but if I knew a c-section was coming up... that’s a lot more to handle. You’ll be fine though, keep thinking about that sweet babe!

@wifeybby - I know, me too. I just want labor to start, I’m so tired of waiting but I don’t think it will spontaneously start for me either.

I’ve continued to lose a tiny bit more of plug tinged with old blood and had the very occasional contraction. We went to brunch today and walked a few miles around downtown and in and out of stores. My ankles are massive! Then walked to dinner and back. Might have eaten too much, feeling nauseous. Hope little girl decides to come tomorrow, otherwise Tuesday is the last day and doc has me scheduled for multiple sweeps. Either way she’s getting out of there soon.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Hoping4numbr3 i would definitely call your dr. May just be things settling BUT I’d defo call just encase.

@Mark&Annie any news from you? Hopefully the starts of something??? 

How are the rest of you ladies? The constant messages suck! Specially when your overdue.... I always start feeling like such a grump when I go over that the messages make me wanna punch people!!!! Haha!!!

How’s all the new babies doing?! I will do Huxleys birth story soon. His 8 days today! Gotta go for his hearing test at the hospital a bit later so fingers crossed all is ok with that.
Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Mrs. JJ lets hope baby girl gets shifting for you. You’ve had promising signs.... I had my sweep on the Thursday and Huxley arrived the Sunday.... my midwife who delivered him said that the sweep giving midwife had obviously given me a good sweep??? I thought they only worked in a certain time frame but she seemed to think otherwise?!


----------



## Mark&Annie

It kept me up til 6am, then I got an hours sleep, after that nothing!! So frustrating.
Took kids to school and then home to do a bit of housework, going to have a snooze now and hope it at least means it might be this week!!


----------



## Shanlee16

@Mrs. JJ i would be going insane right now if I were you! But I think you are handling being overdue very well. I’m honestly impressed and envious. Idk what I would do in your situation. 

@mkyerby16 I don’t have a lot of experience for you. My C-section I labored before hand without pain meds, but I was in active labor when I got my spinal. It didn’t hurt at all but probably having it during contractions helped with that. I would probably also be anxious knowing baby was going to be here on a specific date, but I’m also envious. If we had chosen a repeat cs he would be here on Wednesday and the guessing game would be over. I know everything will go great, and good luck!


----------



## julesmw

JJ - how do they do multiple sweeps? Are they all in the same day? Same hour? My legs are swollen, too. I can push dents in them. So gross. I hope she comes on her own for you today!


----------



## Babybump87

Oh how annoying Annie ! 

I’m glad I am not the only one struggling at the min . I feel for us ladies ! Think it’s just the end of pregnancy stress etc ha ! I feel sorry for my DH he last few days that’s for sure ! 

Nothing at all happening with me ! Midwife tomorrow yayy and then I am going into town shopping and lots of walking eek !


----------



## wifeybby

Went for the ultrasound and appt this morning — OB said everything is perfect. Good fluid levels, placenta is healthy and no concerns at all. I go back Thursday for a baseline nonstress test and induction Friday if she hasn’t arrived by then! Feeling so much better and happy that everything is looking just fine.

Guys, I’m having a baby on a Friday! :cloud9:


----------



## Babybump87

wifeybby said:


> Went for the ultrasound and appt this morning — OB said everything is perfect. Good fluid levels, placenta is healthy and no concerns at all. I go back Thursday for a baseline nonstress test and induction Friday if she hasn’t arrived by then! Feeling so much better and happy that everything is looking just fine.
> 
> Guys, I’m having a baby on a Friday! :cloud9:

Woop glad all went well !! Roll on Friday !!!


----------



## julesmw

Wifey - a definite end in sight!


----------



## julesmw

I'm at the doctor - just finished the BPP ultrasound and waiting for the NST. I see my doctor tomorrow for the last time before induction. I so so hope I go into labor before that!


----------



## emzeebob

mkyerby16 said:


> Congrats Sarah!!
> 
> Any news JJ?
> 
> Hoping.... I think I'd contact the Dr just to be sure, don't want you passing out and getting hurt!
> 
> I'm suddenly getting very nervous about my csection. I mean I think a normal amount of nervous knowing you're about to have something like that done, but it's just hitting me. Has anyone had both an epidural and a spinal? I had an epidural with my son since I labored first, but this time with scheduled section it'll be a spinal... Just wondering if they feel/hurt different.


1st section was epidural and it was.horrid I felt loads more than just pressure and i couldnt relax ,this one I had a spinal and it was amazing, I only felt a bit of tugging when they pulled him out and that was it. About 20 mins after the feelings started to come back and I could move my toes/feet. It wore off quicker. Also when it was put in it didn't hurt as much as the epidural, I don't know if it's cos they used an ultra sound to place it. In general I had a better experience 
I'm not having any more children but if I did or accidently fell pregnant again I would have a spinal again (have to have a csection anyway)


----------



## mkyerby16

That's reassuring to hear, thanks Emzee! With my first c-section I had already had the epidural and I had a place that wasn't numb all the way when they were finishing up. I read that with a spinal it's a one time shot not a catheter in place so I was worried they couldn't add anything if the same thing happened this time.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I’ve been MIA today. That nausea I felt yesterday was actually the stomach bug my 5 year old gave me. I’ve been throwing up since 3am, just recently I’m just nauseous and not throwing up but I’m weak and have a massive headache and can’t eat anything except a juice pop. And of course I’ve had cramps all day (41 weeks today). Hoping to feel 100% by tomorrow (and that poor Hubs doesn’t get it!!) since the doc wants to gently “induce” tomorrow. I go in at 9am for a sweep and again around 2:30pm for another.


----------



## mkyerby16

Oh no JJ! I was hoping you wouldn't get it, what horrible timing! Hope your all better by morning and your hubby is spared! Bleach!!


----------



## julesmw

JJ - ugh! So sorry you are dealing with this. I hope you get some strength back before tomorrow.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Mrs. JJ How you feeling? Hopefully your feeling better? Would they delay your induction even by just a day if your not feeling so good?! My eldest threw up Friday night and then had diarrhoea Saturday morning... so far no one else has it but the thought of Huxley being ill made me cry a whole bunch!!!!!

Ladies I feel your pain being overdue! The waiting, the aches and pains etc. Just hang in there it won’t be long till you all have your beautiful babies in your arms!


----------



## Babybump87

Back from midwife, still 2cm she’s wrote almost effaced , (whereas last week the midwife said I was fully effaced so confused there ) She couldn’t reach my cervix at first but then did and performed another sweep . 

She was a lot rougher doing the sweep than my midwife last week but said she sweeped around the baby’s head three times ! So fingers crossed. 

Back next week for 41 week appointment and induction Friday if still no baby . Feeling a tad emotional about the thought of the induction !


----------



## Shanlee16

@Mrs. JJ im so sorry you got the stomach bug. Try to rest as much as you possibly can do that if these sweeps work and you go in to labor you have the energy to actually deliver.

I feel like I am going to be pregnant forever!! My doctor is awesome but also does not believe in induction or augmenting labor prematurely which means she’ll consider it starting at 41 weeks on! Which means we very well could be sitting here on the 25-26 still pregnant and even more miserable!! I’m so uncomfortable, I’m not getting any sleep, hubs and I haven’t been intimate in a month now and I’m pretty much exhausted all of the time! I’m ready for him to be here already! I can’t imagine going a week overdue. The thought kills me. Sorry I just needed to rant!

Oh and the worst part is I am not seen in a private practice, so we have students and rotating residents. Well we just found out at our last appointment that the doc we’ve been seeing our ENTIRE pregnancy is no longer in the hospital starting the 16, and I’m due the 19! Then she’s only there for 24 hours on the weekends! So if I don’t go in to labor by this weekend I won’t have her as my delivering OB unless it’s next weekend. This just put a damper on my whole mood for these last couple of weeks also. Thank you for listening to my whines and complaints.


----------



## wifeybby

Shan, :hugs: you’re not wrong for feeling like that! The end gets rough and being over 41 weeks myself I wouldn’t wish it on anyone. It’s awful being so uncomfortable and anxious to meet your baby. I hope you go sooner and things work out so you get the OB you've been seeing. If not though, trust that no matter what you and LO will be safe and taken care of.

JJ, I so hope you’re feeling better. Besides the hemorrhoids :haha: I cant imagine anything worse than being sick. I caught a really bad cold a few weeks ago and was just so upset and dreading the thought of being sick and in labor, then knowing baby is going to be on my chest while I’m sick was even worse. I would try to delay the sweeps a day or two if you could stand it. If your doctor sees you’re unwell, I hope she would understand and opt to delay. I know delaying is the last thing you want, but you need your strength, energy and hydration for birth. I’m really hoping though you got a deep sleep and are feeling better! <3

Jules, how did the testing go?! How long did the NST take?

Babybump, that sweep sounds rough! I’ve only had one and it was almost intolerable. I tensed up and squirmed up the table lol I was not expecting that. Kudos for hanging in there and sounds like she got a good one done! Hope it gets things moving for you.

AFM, still kind of mourning the loss of a spontaneous labor happening. But, at the same time, getting very excited to have our baby on Friday. Induction is not the route I ever wanted, but it’s still a birth and that’s all that matters. Hopefully things go well and I deliver vaginally. I know so many inductions end in cesarean.. No judgment, but we all can relate to wanting a normal, healthy delivery. Just keeping fingers crossed things work out for us and we’re home for Father’s Day with a baby girl in our arms! I was 3cm and 70% effaced yesterday, OB said it should be a fairly easy/typical induction, and again encouraged that baby could arrive on her own before then. Still no plug lost, no bloody show, no “clear out”, minimal BH - I’ve given up on spontaneous labor. But, it is what it is and I’ve got to go with whatever happens!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@wifeybby - really hope you get your vaginal birth! It’s great that you’re 3cm already! Hopefully that helps. And you have a few days, maybe it will still happen!

@Shanlee16 - Really hope you don’t go over and you get your doc, I know how hard it is when you’re trying for your VBAC, you want your trusted provider. Hang in there, maybe it will happen soon!

@Babybump87 - hope that sweep starts something!!

I just woke up about a half hour ago, so far I’m feeling much better. Having coffee and breakfast to wake me up and help my sour tummy (so far, no nausea). And have a chiro appt before my 1st sweep which should help this headache. I think after that I’ll be up for having a baby soon if these sweeps can start something! I’m so relieved!


----------



## julesmw

Wifey - tests showed everything is great. NST took about 30 minutes. I'm glad those are over and I won't have to do them any more.


----------



## Babybump87

Oh damn Mrs JJ I hope you recover quickly! Such bad timing ! 

Wifey - It’s hard coming to terms with the labour you didn’t imagine having too! I’m terrified of a induction / c section ! But long as you and baby girl are ok and hopefully home for Father’s Day !

Wonder if anyone of us will actually give birth on Father’s Day ?!


----------



## Babybump87

Shan - this is the place to have a little rant . I’ve done enough of it the last few days myself ! Hope your feeling a tad better now it’s off your chest ! 

I’ve had some internals in my lifetime smear tests etc and today was by far the most uncomfortable ever ! Even when she was checking the baby’s position. She pressed dead hard near my pubic bone and I had to tell her to stop ! So far all I’ve had is some cramps !


----------



## Shanlee16

@Babybump87 i feel a lot better! And I’m sorry, was that a sweep they did? Or just an internal exam? I have been lucky to have a gentle OB and declined any more exams at this point. She not do a sweep anyway so it’s kind of pointless. 

@Mrs. JJ I bet that this upswing in your feeling and mood and getting to see your chiro puts you in the perfect position to take to these sweeps and get things moving! I’m so hopeful for you. 

And you’re right, after seeing my provider again today she is absolutely the one I want to deliver my baby but I know he will come when he is ready. Hopefully he knows how important it is for us to have her for the tolac and comes before Sunday! 

@mkyerby16 how are you feeling? Your cs is coming up!! I would be SO EXCITED

@julesmw what do you do at your NST’s? I have one next Tuesday and I am interested to see what they are? 

Afm I had my 39 week appointment today and it was a huge relief. I was able to voice my concerns to my provider (and even cried to her) and she empowered me and lifted me up. She is amazing! She reassured me that even though she’s may not be there that I don’t need her or anyone else to have this baby the way I want! (Vbac) She is absolutely amazing and I feel a lot better. Also I was worried that baby had switched positions to breech and she gave me a quick ultrasound to reassure me and he is still head down. So now, if we make it to my next appointment, we will discuss induction!! So excited and RELIEVED. Thank you all too for being absolutely awesome and supportive.


----------



## julesmw

Shanlee - they just put two straps around your belly. One will pick up baby's heart rate and the other the baby's movements and any contractions you may be having. It records on a strip of paper so they can see what her activity looks like. They want to see the baby's heart rate in a good range and that it fluctuates. You just sit in a recliner for the whole test.


----------



## julesmw

I had my appointment today. Still only at a 1, but 70% effaced and lower than I was, although still high. She did a check on the ultrasound and baby has her head tilted just a little, which is keeping her from hitting my cervix in the best way to dilate. She gave me some exercises to do to help the baby get in a better position. If baby hasn't come by Tuesday, I will be induced. I'm hoping I can get her in the right position and go on my own, but it looks like I will be facing induction.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

2 sweeps so far today. Went from a fingertip last week to 1cm today and 2 cm by my second sweep. Still no painful contractions but slow progress. Doc is gonna call me in a bit maybe to meet at his office for another sweep tonight and schedule another one for the morning if nothing starts. This girl is stubborn as hell!


----------



## Babybump87

Shan - it was a sweep yes ! Upto now they have all been ok! I’m glad you feel so much better too , got everything off your chest !One less thing to stress out about !


----------



## Babybump87

julesmw said:


> I had my appointment today. Still only at a 1, but 70% effaced and lower than I was, although still high. She did a check on the ultrasound and baby has her head tilted just a little, which is keeping her from hitting my cervix in the best way to dilate. She gave me some exercises to do to help the baby get in a better position. If baby hasn't come by Tuesday, I will be induced. I'm hoping I can get her in the right position and go on my own, but it looks like I will be facing induction.

What are the excercises she has given you ?! Those sound interesting haha. Do you have a birthing ball this can also help ! x


----------



## Babybump87

Mrs. JJ said:


> 2 sweeps so far today. Went from a fingertip last week to 1cm today and 2 cm by my second sweep. Still no painful contractions but slow progress. Doc is gonna call me in a bit maybe to meet at his office for another sweep tonight and schedule another one for the morning if nothing starts. This girl is stubborn as hell!

Hopefully the sweeps will send you on your way especially having two close together !


----------



## Babybump87

Nothing to report from me! Nothing happening after the sweep, still getting those like period pains and a sharp pain in my cervix ( baby’s head hitting it I assume) 

40 weeks tomorrrow . DD1 is adamant baby will arrive tomorrow. I walked for miles yesterday after the sweep and was on my ball most of the afternoon and still nothing !! 

Looks like a few of us have the possibility of an induction hanging over our heads for next week! Im stressed at the possibility of it!


----------



## wifeybby

Lost my plug yesterday - DTD last night - bloody show and irregular surges now! Eek! Please let today be her birthday!


----------



## Babybump87

wifeybby said:


> Lost my plug yesterday - DTD last night - bloody show and irregular surges now! Eek! Please let today be her birthday!

Wooop good luck !!


----------



## Babybump87

Ooo I’ve just been the bathroom and I had about a tea spoon of thick clear/yellow mucus ! The most I’ve ever had !! Eeek ! Trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh my goodness ladies!!!!!!!!!! I sooooo hope we have some babies soon!!!!! Hopefully with some babies have eviction notices served that they decide to come in there own!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Come on babies!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Just been for a good 1 1/2 walk around the shops and taking DD2 to nursery and bit more mucus plug ! 

I’ve still got to go and pick them both up which will be another hour walk !


----------



## julesmw

Babybump - rocking my hips side to side on all fours, rolling side to side and in circles on my ball with my knees far apart and leaning forward, doing a weird stretch standing alongside the bed with my leg up and stretching open my hips - hubby is supposed to help with that one, but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## julesmw

Sounds like we will have some babies born this week!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Babybump87 & @wifeybby - Hope this is it and we have some fresh babies soon!!! 

3 sweeps yesterday, some progress. Baby is lower and I was a “full 2 cm” as of last night. Got a good nights rest and get to start all over again this morning with another sweep but I do seem to be having mild contractions since I woke up. Going to break out the breast pump when I get home, see if I can get things started.


----------



## julesmw

Good luck, JJ!

That reminds me, I finally called my insurance company to see if a breast pump was covered, and it was. I placed my order and they told me it will be mailed out on the 14th and I should receive it about three days later. I can't believe that it will actually be here before I need it. So glad!


----------



## Babybump87

Oooh thanks Jules I’ve been using my ball a lot the past few days ! 

I’ve passed even more mucus plug , actually more than I did this morning !! 

Good luck Mrs JJ ! Let’s hope this is the start of something for a few of us !! More babies please !


----------



## Shanlee16

I also lost a bit of mucous plug last night! It had some blood in it, but that was dark brown so I don’t think it was my bloody show but I’m excited! I still have a week (today) until my DD but I’m hopeful. 

I bet we see some babies soon!


----------



## julesmw

How exciting, Shan - wish it was me!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So excited for you all!! All these symptoms! Surely we will have a good few babies in the next few days!!!!! 

Huxley is 10 days old... it always feels like they’ve always been! His fitting in nicely... just still trying to settle into a newish routine though but that all takes time


----------



## Babybump87

Ooooo how exciting !!


I’m glad Huxley is fitting so well into the family Mummy ! 10 days old already wow ! Don’t stress about the routine it will soon come it’s all still very new ( please remind me to take my own advice when I post about stressing over routines lol)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Got a good rest and another sweep this morning. Not much progress overnight, still 2 cm but her water is bulging. Doc gave me new records to buy me some more time. :thumbup:

Might not need it though, I just lost a big piece of plug/bloody show (had to throw the pillows in the wash, thought it was my water at first because there was so much) and even more into the toilet. Things are definitely happening! Semi-regular contractions that I’m feeling though they’re not too strong yet and vary between 5 and 8 mins.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hehe! It’s always the way.... once DH is back at work next week I’m sure a routine will get into some kinda groove... even though you get into a routine then these babies throw a curve ball and you have to find a new routine!!!! Hahaha!!!

Mrs.jj that sounds good???? Let’s hope baby girl is on route x


----------



## julesmw

JJ - it sure sounds like it! Can't wait for your updates!


----------



## Babybump87

Sounds promising Mrs JJ !!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I did it ladies!! Got VBAC and my baby girl is in my arms!! I’m so so happy! I’ll post more later.


----------



## crusherwife44

Congrats jj. Love that pic


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Amazing!!!!! I’m over the moon you got your VBAC! Massive congratulations xx


----------



## mkyerby16

Yayyy congrats JJ!!!



Have to leave for the hospital for my csection in an hour, probably slept for 30 minutes last night unfortunately. Little girl must know it's her birthday bc she would not stop wiggling!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

mkyerby16 said:


> Yayyy congrats JJ!!!
> 
> Have to leave for the hospital for my csection in an hour, probably slept for 30 minutes last night unfortunately. Little girl must know it's her birthday bc she would not stop wiggling!

Have a safe and gentle delivery!! It’s going to feel so good having her in your arms!!


----------



## julesmw

JJ - congrats! So happy for you!!!

Mkyerby - can't wait to hear your update!


----------



## sarah34

Congratulations JJ!!

AFM baby Jack is doing well and we are starting to settle with breastfeeding. I didn’t need do it with my first and it’s hard work but I think we are getting the hang of it. Xx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Yay!!!! Congratulations MrsJJ!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Mrs. JJ said:


> I did it ladies!! Got VBAC and my baby girl is in my arms!! I’m so so happy! I’ll post more later.
> 
> View attachment 1062698

Beautiful ! Congratulations !


----------



## Babybump87

mkyerby16 said:


> Yayyy congrats JJ!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Have to leave for the hospital for my csection in an hour, probably slept for 30 minutes last night unfortunately. Little girl must know it's her birthday bc she would not stop wiggling!

Eeek good luck !!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@mkyerby16 goodluck lady! Looking forward to news of the next safe arrival x


----------



## Babybump87

40 weeks today for me! 

I’ve lost even more mucus plug this morning too! Was actually surprised how much there was ! No blood or brown , I’ve had some cramping and sharp pain in my cervix area ! 

Loads more walking for me today too and on my ball!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 happy 40 weeks!!!!!! Or not so happy when you want baby out. Let’s hope that extra walking gets that boy moving!!!!!


----------



## Shanlee16

Congrats JJ!!! I’m so excited and happy for you!! And also so hopeful I’ll be just as lucky with my vbac! 

Mkyerby-how’s baby girl? And how are you feeling? I know she’s got to be here by now. 

Can’t wait to see pics and hear birth stories from both of you!

Who is still left to have babies?


----------



## julesmw

I'm still here. Doctor hasn't called me with final plans yet, but unless there are too many patients planned, I will be induced on Tuesday. Five more days. I hope I have her before then!


----------



## julesmw

I think there are about five of us left that are active on here.


----------



## mkyerby16

Kinsley Anne was born at 0800am exactly. All is well so far. 7lbs 2oz


----------



## crusherwife44

Congrats!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@mkyerby16 ahhhh amazing!!!! Massive congratulations. Hope your both ok?

@julesmw got all crossed baby appears in the next few days!


----------



## julesmw

Mkyerby - congrats!!!!!! So glad you are finally holding her!


----------



## julesmw

Last night I had one of those weird pregnancy dreams. Baby has been measuring large, so I know she will not be my normal small little wee one. In my dream she was this huge baby and she was so ugly. She had hair that was uneven and some of it was crimped - kind of like an old doll's hair. And I just loved her so much! I told my DH this morning it makes me feel so happy that I did! :rofl:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hehe! Gotta love a random dream. Love the crimped hair!!!!

Well... the scan I had with Huxley at 39 weeks predicted his head size to be on the 97th centile... health visitor came Tuesday and measured his head and it plotted on the 25th centile!!!!


----------



## julesmw

Mummy - that gives me a small bit of hope!


----------



## Shanlee16

So there’s me, jules, @crusherwife44 have you had your babe yet? I’m sorry im so bad at keeping track!


----------



## Shanlee16

@crusherwife44 i just saw miss Amia was born last week! Sorry for my horrible pregnancy memory right now


----------



## wifeybby

Our baby girl Esme was born this morning! Over 24 hours in labor and ended in a cesarean. Nothing went as hoped, but we went with the punches and here we are, proud parents at last to a beautiful baby girl.


----------



## julesmw

Wifey - Yay! Congrats!!!


----------



## crusherwife44

Congrats!!


----------



## julesmw

I think it's now

Shanlee
Babybump
Mark&Annie
Julesmw

Am I missing anyone?


----------



## elmum

Mrs. JJ said:


> I did it ladies!! Got VBAC and my baby girl is in my arms!! I’m so so happy! I’ll post more later.
> 
> View attachment 1062698

Congratulations!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@wifeybby huge congratulations! I hope your both doing ok?! She’s beautiful x


----------



## Babybump87

Woop !! Congrats MK and Wifey !! Beautiful !!


----------



## Babybump87

I’m still waiting yes !! Due date was today (13th) 

I’ve lost so much mucus plug today and had cramps I hope something happens soon !!


----------



## Mark&Annie

I’m due tomorrow! My body is giving me signs daily and really annoying pre labour contractions. Just waiting and waiting!


----------



## Shanlee16

Wifey she is absolutely beautiful!! And omg I swear I’m going to be the last one to go! But I’m so happy everyone is having their beautiful babes. Can’t wait to hear the birth stories!


----------



## Babybump87

Ooo didn’t realise you both (Shan&Annie) have the same due date 14th ! . 

I’m the same Annie , I’m so over getting pains and labour symptoms but nothing actually happening ! Such a drag !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I feel for you ladies that have BH/contractions for weeks. I really hope you ladies have your babies soon. I still can’t quite believe I have Huxley!! Can’t believe that most parts dragged but looking back seems like it’s flown by x


----------



## Babybump87

How much mucus plug do you actually have and how do you know when you have passed it all ?! When it’s blood streaked ? I knew with DD1 because it was the typical bloody show . DD2s came out when my waters broke

I’ve lost so much mucus plug over the last two days , none has had any blood/brown . Im getting serious pains in my lower abdomen and cervix area when walking!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ooooo I don’t know?? I’ve never had a show until I’m actually in labour... well apart from have a bit after the sweep with Huxley and indigo... but even then it wasn’t much. Sorry I’m no help!


----------



## julesmw

I had pain in my lower back and uncomfortable but inconsistent contractions last night and really started to get hopeful, but here I am this morning with nothing happening. So depressing!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Mummy , Yeah I cannot seem to find any answers on google either which is annoying ! It’s nearly everytime I use the bathroom there is some there ! 

Oh Jules ! Are you getting as frustred as me with all the false alarms !


----------



## Shanlee16

Babybump- my due date is the 19! So I still have almost a week unfortunately. As for the mucous plug I don’t know. I had a big glob in the toilet on Tuesday with some brown blood but that’s been it since. 

I’m feeling quite uncomfortable today with sciatic pain and just frustrated that I am still pregnant (even though I’m not overdue yet haha)


----------



## Babybump87

Oh gosh Shan ! I hope you don’t go over ! Hopefully your bubs will arrive on time with no issues ! Hope your pain eases soon!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Hmmmm I dunno?! IncN only imagine the frustration with the false alarms.... would make you wonder if you are in labour! I would hope though that all of this is doing something with your cervix?? So hopefully some of the work is done before you go into labour??? 

The last few weeks are really hard work! Specially when your so busy with stuff. 

@Shanlee16 hopefully your pain eases!

Come on babies! Your Mummas wanna meet you!!!!


----------



## julesmw

Babybump - yes! Especially because I want so badly to go on my own without induction. Makes it so frustrating when it turns into nothing. :sad2:


----------



## julesmw

If I have to eat one more date......blah! Just come already, baby!


----------



## Babybump87

Me too Jules when is your induction booked for ?! Sorry if you’ve already said .

Still pregnant over here - 2nd day overdue , getting all the period type pains still , I’ve walked so much this week and nothing who ever said walking brings labour on needs a good talking to ! I’m in so much pain with my hips and pelvis . I was measuring 40 weeks at 39 weeks too and the midwife last week took my measurements but hasn’t even wrote them in my notes!

I feel like the lady who has been pregnant forever now and I can only see it resulting in the induction on Friday . I am getting so stressed and anxious about it now ! Doesn’t help the fact that everyone else I know who was due after me has had their bubs !!

The original due date I had was either 17/18 June based on my cycle . If I remember rightly lol .


----------



## wifeybby

Going home with baby today! We are doing well.

Will catch up once I’m home and settled - ladies waiting for birth, hang in there! It’s so hard waiting. I can’t wait to see more babies here. Hope the other newborn mamas are settling in and things are going smooth. <3 sending love to all you May/June mamas! :yellow:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 i know that feeling... but saying that as much as I was fed up I also didn’t wanna give baby up as more than likely Huxley is my last.... I’m not sure hubby will go for another. You’ve still got a bit of time. My midwife said after my sweep to get playing with my nipples... meant to help stimulate certain things??? I didn’t trying it because my nipples were sensitive!!! Hang in there lovely ladies!!! I know it’s easy for me seeing as I’ve had bubba but mine have all been late so feel your fedupness xxx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@wifeybby so pleased your going home x


----------



## julesmw

Babybump - they will induce Tuesday morning at 7 am. I have three more days to get her out on my own. Poor you! I hope you can go on your own as well. Like you, I have been walking so many miles and it's barely moving things. 18 miles in the week between my last visits and I showed very little progress. I keep trying, though. So frustrating. :-(


----------



## julesmw

Last night I rocked on all fours, bounced and rolled on my exercise ball, then went on a three mile walk with my DH. Nothing. :dohh:


----------



## Shanlee16

Babybump and Jules I feel your pain! According to my period I should have been due June 12, but an early ultrasound moved us a week ahead to the 19th but I’m almost positive of my ovulation date, which would have my dd at the 17, so who knows. I’m positive though that I’ll probably be the last one without baby as I have no signs and very inconsistent Braxton Hicks and nothing that will result from anything. Guess I should just get comfy!


----------



## elmum

wifeybby said:


> Going home with baby today! We are doing well.
> 
> Will catch up once I’m home and settled - ladies waiting for birth, hang in there! It’s so hard waiting. I can’t wait to see more babies here. Hope the other newborn mamas are settling in and things are going smooth. <3 sending love to all you May/June mamas! :yellow:

Congrats! She’s beautiful!


----------



## Babybump87

julesmw said:


> Babybump - they will induce Tuesday morning at 7 am. I have three more days to get her out on my own. Poor you! I hope you can go on your own as well. Like you, I have been walking so many miles and it's barely moving things. 18 miles in the week between my last visits and I showed very little progress. I keep trying, though. So frustrating. :-(

Fingers crossed for you ! I am done with all the walking !

They will induce me on a Friday if baby still isn’t here. The end of pregnancy is in sight at least we know when we will defiently get to hold our naughty baby’s haha, but like you I would rather avoid the induction !

I’m worried too that baby just seems to be getting bigger and bigger! I keep thinking all kinds of crazy things why he might not be coming ! 

Some of my belly button and lower abdomen looks yellowish in colour too , like when you have a bruise and it goes that yellowish colour ! What’s up with that ?!. x


----------



## Babybump87

I bounced on my ball for ages yesterday! Still pregnant !


----------



## julesmw

Babybump - oh man, we are pitiful, aren't we? I've been very worried about baby's size since she's been measuring large. From what they show on growth scans, she will probably top 9 pounds! I went to bed having consistent but not painful contractions every 3-4 minutes for a good hour or more, but woke up around 2 am with everything stopped. Second night something like this has happened!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Baby came! What a long night of irregular are they / aren’t they contractions, things finally settled into a pattern around 6am and she was born at 10.45. Lovely home birth feeling all the lovely oxytocin vibes!
And she was 8lb 9oz predicted over 9lb too!


----------



## julesmw

Annie - how perfect! Congrats!!!


----------



## crusherwife44

Congrats on new baby!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Beautifuls! Homebirth is the best! Congratulations x


----------



## Babybump87

julesmw said:


> Babybump - oh man, we are pitiful, aren't we? I've been very worried about baby's size since she's been measuring large. From what they show on growth scans, she will probably top 9 pounds! I went to bed having consistent but not painful contractions every 3-4 minutes for a good hour or more, but woke up around 2 am with everything stopped. Second night something like this has happened!

Tell me about it ! Oh gosh those scans are always out ! Sorry you had a frustrating night hope you get a good nights sleep tonight !


----------



## Babybump87

Mark&Annie said:


> View attachment 1062807
> 
> Baby came! What a long night of irregular are they / aren’t they contractions, things finally settled into a pattern around 6am and she was born at 10.45. Lovely home birth feeling all the lovely oxytocin vibes!
> And she was 8lb 9oz predicted over 9lb too!

Oh wow amazing !!! She’s beautiful !


----------



## Shanlee16

Mark&Annie congrats! I really hope to hear a birth story! I love reading everyone’s birth stories as I impatiently wait. 

Jules& babybump- I’m thankful my doctor has done no growth scans or estimates of any sort. I already know he s going to be a big boy (my daughter was 8lb6oz) so I don’t need any numbers to scare me more than I already am haha


----------



## julesmw

Shanlee - very true, because it only stresses you! And I'm the same. Love reading the birth stories as I impatiently wait for my turn. I go between :coffee: and :brat:!


----------



## Shanlee16

Oh goodness! So I was feeling especially impatient tonight so I decided to make Midwives Brew. I took it and waited a couple of hours, I had no bowel movements or pains so I went to bed. Well I just woke up at 2:00am (took the brew at 9:05pm) with some intense cramping and I honestly thought I had to had to poop. But I took a bath and have been up since (now 3:40am) with contractions every 2-4 minutes apart. But they’re not super painful yet so I don’t know what to do. They hurt down low in my pelvic area and are tightening but idk what to do. I don’t think I could go to sleep right now.


----------



## emzeebob

Shanlee16 said:


> Oh goodness! So I was feeling especially impatient tonight so I decided to make Midwives Brew. I took it and waited a couple of hours, I had no bowel movements or pains so I went to bed. Well I just woke up at 2:00am (took the brew at 9:05pm) with some intense cramping and I honestly thought I had to had to poop. But I took a bath and have been up since (now 3:40am) with contractions every 2-4 minutes apart. But they’re not super painful yet so I don’t know what to do. They hurt down low in my pelvic area and are tightening but idk what to do. I don’t think I could go to sleep right now.

 Ohhh never heard of midwives brew what is it?


----------



## Mark&Annie

Birth story’s on here -
Baby Lorelei born on Father’s Day at home!

Xxx


----------



## Mark&Annie

Hope it’s the start for you Shan!


----------



## Babybump87

Fingers crossed for you Shan ! 

I’m also wondering what a midwives brew is ?! 

No change for me ! This sucks haha


----------



## julesmw

Any update, Shan? I've never heard if it, either!


----------



## julesmw

Well, it's my last day to go on my own. It's also my youngest daughter's birthday, so I'd rather not give birth today. But if I did, I would just be so thankful I was able to finally for once not be induced! I have a huge list of errands and jobs before I go to bed. Such a weird and nice part of knowing when you will give birth! You can get last minute things ready. I guess I should finally pack my hospital bag?!? And install the car seat? Ha! 

It's hard to believe there are only three of us left and it's barely halfway through June. Looks like we will all be giving birth this week, too!


----------



## Babybump87

Ahhh hope your DD has a nice birthday Jules ! Haha yeah I think you best get that bag and car seat ready now! 

All the running around might send you into labour later this evening! 

I just can’t see anything happening with me anytime soon! Least I only have to wait until tomorrow for another sweep and I am going to ask the midwife questions , because the notes they have been writing last few appointments have been useless ! Saying baby is fully engaged but then just writing engaged in my notes , one said I was fully effaced then another wrote almost effaced ! jeesh !


----------



## julesmw

Babybump - how frustrating to be overdue and nothing happening. I sure hope you go into labor soon!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Shanlee16 i hope something has come of those contractions????

@Babybump87 its so frustrating how one midwife says one thing and then another something totally different! Hopefully the other one was wrong and he is fully engaged etc! 

@julesmw hope your DD has a lovely birthday and those errands get baby moving!!! Hopefully you go into labour and baby arrives tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Mark&Annie thanks for sharing your birth story! Sounds amazing. Hope your both settling ok x


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Congrats on all the new babies!! :) 

@Babybump87 Sorry about the frustrating notes. Hoping you are holding your baby real soon! 

My heart rate is starting to go back up so all is good here :)


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I have been so lax, sorry ladies! I think I got all the baby updates on the 1st page, please let me know if I'm missing anything or wrote anything wrong. Only a few more babies to go!! :happydance:

@Mark&Annie - Loved your birth story, so primal, you're one tough mama!! And of course you have incredible taste in names! Love our Loreleis!!

Congrats @wifeybby! Hope you're healing up from the c-section, that wasn't in my plans the 1st time either but it happens and the important thing is everyone is healthy and happy. Hope you're settling in well at home.

I've seen updates from @Shanlee16, her water broke and she's in the hospital. Thinking VBAC thoughts for her!! :dance:

AFM - Got home Friday and it's been amazing. Baby girl is a pro breastfeeder and sleeper (this was a concern because she was not sleeping at night in the hospital). In fact, I have to wake her up all the time to nurse which isn't easy to do, she sleeps HARD. But my milk came in quick and I've got clogged ducts (in my armpits of all places) so I need her to nurse often. They make me feel awfully yucky, can't keep my eyes open and very sore. I'm using a hot compress though and massaging so I think I'll get through without antibiotics. :thumbup:


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Mrs. JJ Clogged ducts already!? That sucks sorry. My boobs felt crappy everytime they were refilling until just now at 3 weeks. Finally not hurting every time the milk comes in. Hope you get that cleared up soon with out mastitis!

@Shanlee16 Good luck!! Hope Labor goes quickly and smoothly for you and you get your VBAC!


----------



## elmum

No fun, JJ! Just keep nursing! 

Thinking of you, ShanLee !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Mrs. JJ no fun! Hope you get through it without antibiotics. I’m petrified of mastitis... I’ve had it a few times and man does it knock you for 6! 

@Hoping4numbr3 glad things are returning to normal!

@Shanlee16 eeeeeeekkkkkkk!!!!


----------



## crusherwife44

I've got clogged ducts too! I just took a Tylenol cuz i feel crappy. I took a scalding shower which i don't think helped. I massage them every time i nurse. Didn't have it this bad with last baby but my first was awful!


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks ladies your all so helpful !

Glad your heart rate is getting back to normal Hoping !


Awww Mrs JJ she sounds a dream ! Hope the clogged ducts resolve soon !

Good luck Shan !!

Its just me and you now Jules of the active ladies waiting!!


----------



## julesmw

JJ - cold cabbage leaves were my best friend when I had clogged milk ducts and mastitis. I highly recommend!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

julesmw said:


> JJ - cold cabbage leaves were my best friend when I had clogged milk ducts and mastitis. I highly recommend!

I never tried that last time, might have to give it a whirl. I wonder why cabbage?


----------



## Babybump87

Good luck today Jules ! Hope baby arrives quickly for you ! xx


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Yay Jules!!! Thinking of you!


----------



## Shanlee16

Yay Jules!! Definitely thinking of you! 

Babybump hang in there!! It will come eventually. And the midwives brew is a combination of apricot juice, lemon verbena tea, nut butter and castor oil. I took it and within 5 hours was in labor! So now I am officially a believer. 

Afm- I started having contractions Monday morning at 2am, fell asleep at 4a and woke up at 6a to my water breaking. Contractions started up a few hours later and got down to 2-3 mins apart and pretty uncomfortable so I decided to head to the hospital. I believe this was my first mistake but never having had labored before I didn’t know they weren’t the real deal yet. They were just so uncomfortable I thought for sure I was progressing to active labor! We got to the hospital and much to my disappointment I was 1cm, 50% effaced and -3. My contractions started to stall and even with a wireless monitor and bouncing and walking I wasn’t progressing. Not wanting to augment labor I left the hospital against medical advice to labor some more at home. I thought this might help my contractions pick back up. But it didn’t. After 4-5 hours I decided I was tired and should go back in to the hospital to allow augmentation to begin. 

We got her about 8p, I still hadn’t picked back up with contractions or progressed at all and was still where I was when we left. I agreed to start pitocin and around 10:30 we started. Contractions started pretty quickly and at 1a I couldn’t take it anymore and requested I be checked so I could get some pain relief. I was 3cm and 70% and -2!!!! I was so relieved and excited!! I was actually progressing (which was my biggest fear due to not getting the opportunity to with my daughter!) 

So I got IV morphine at 1:20a and had a couple of hours of relaxation and consistent non-painful contractions until about just now. I woke up feeling pretty crappy through my contractions but I am so excited to be progressing and I’m looking forward to my next check. I think then I will request an epidural so I can actually get some sleep! I’m exhausted and haven’t slept almost at all. 

I’ll keep you ladies updated and Mark&annie I’m off to read your birth story now. Wish me luck and I send all my love and positive vibes to you beautiful ladies!!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Eeek!! Exciting! You’re meeting your baby really soon!!! Going to be checking in all day :D xxxx


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Shanlee16 - Hope the check goes well! Thinking of you!


----------



## julesmw

Shan - so close! And if you are looking for reading to bide the time, read the funny/embarrassing labor stories thread. It is just great!!!


----------



## julesmw

My alarm rings in 2 hrs 15 minutes. I sure hope I can get back to sleep! Urgh. Hate trying to sleep the night before induction.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Shanlee16 hoping for some good dilation for your next check! Keep going girl! Nearly babytime!

@julesmw hoping you got back to sleep! And induction goes nice and smooth. Hopefully baby news soon from you too! 

@Babybump87 did you say you have the midwife today? And another sweep?


----------



## julesmw

Urgh. Still awake. Less than an hour to sleep. :nope:


----------



## julesmw

Is it better to stay in bed resting or to just get up and start getting ready?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ohhh noooooo!!!! Are they good at getting things going at your hospital or does it depend on how busy they are? How are you feeling? X


----------



## julesmw

I've never been at this one before. I don't even know where I'm going when I get there. It's 5 am so I think I'm just going to get up. Maybe a hot cup of coffee and a long shower will be nice. I have to be there in two hours.


----------



## Mark&Annie

I can’t imagine trying to sleep knowing it’s going to be labour day!


----------



## julesmw

Fifth time being induced. It really doesn't get any easier to sleep beforehand!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@julesmw - if you could sleep it would be weird! I would never be able to sleep if I knew I was having a baby that day! Hope your induction goes smooth, can’t wait to see baby photos! :flower:


----------



## julesmw

Heading to the hospital in a few minutes. I sure hope baby's head has shifted, baby descends correctly, and this delivery goes well. Otherwise my fifth induction might be my first c-section. She still feels like she is sitting high up in me.


----------



## Babybump87

Oh Jules hope you managed to get some rest ! My fingers are crossed all goes well !!

Yes Mummy just got back from the midwife . She clarified all my questions ! Fundal measurement is 41 too . Baby is fully engaged has been since 39 weeks going by my notes. She said his head is literally there ! Sweep was less uncomfortable today as she said my cervix is anterior still 2cm and she said fully effaced .

She thinks when I go into labour it will be a quick one. Booked for induction on Friday if he’s not here ! Thankfully it’s changed at my hospital now so I will go in Friday morning for the pessary if all is well I will be able to come home and see if that works within 24 hours , if not they will break my waters and the drip will be commenced if no progress ! So glad it’s not just straight for the drip !!

Fingers crossed it’s third time lucky with the sweep !


----------



## julesmw

They were going to give me something to soften my cervix but since I'm having contractions on my own they decided to go straight to Pitocin. It's only been about half an hour but I can already feel them more intense than they've been all morning. Even with so many contractions I was barely at a 2 and between 70-80% effaced when they checked when I got here. Not sure how so many contractions are doing so little, except that the baby's head isn't in prime position. I hope I have baby news before too long!


----------



## julesmw

Good luck Babybump! I hope the sweep works and we all have our wee ones today!


----------



## Babybump87

julesmw said:


> They were going to give me something to soften my cervix but since I'm having contractions on my own they decided to go straight to Pitocin. It's only been about half an hour but I can already feel them more intense than they've been all morning. Even with so many contractions I was barely at a 2 and between 70-80% effaced when they checked when I got here. Not sure how so many contractions are doing so little, except that the baby's head isn't in prime position. I hope I have baby news before too long!

Oh gosh !! Good luck !!


----------



## Babybump87

I’ve lost more mucus plug ,, this time it’s got a bit of brown in it !! Not sure if it may be the start of things or just because of the sweep


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 third time lucky!!!! Come on baby boy. At least you know the plan for Friday and like you say at least you’ll get to go home with the pessary.

@julemw my 4th wasn’t engaged when I went into labour and even then he took a while to engage. Hopefully your contractions do there job and get baby engaged! Goodluck!


----------



## Shanlee16

Update: I had continued the pitocin after getting my 130a check and by 4 I was so unbelievably uncomfortable. I requested a check and hadn’t progressed at all. I was so discouraged and trying hard not to be but I broke down. I wanted more pain meds but they couldn’t give me any until 5:30a but they did offer me an epidural. I wasn’t too fond on the idea of getting it at only 3cm but I was so uncomfortable I couldn’t take it. I accepted and of course they came in like 20 mins to say that the only anesthesiologist was about to go into an ECS and I was going to have to wait. I broke down and cried but they had already disconnected the pitocin so I wasn’t horribly uncomfortable like before. At 530 I was given the pain meds again and I took a nap. I woke up about an hour later with horrible contractions and needed the epidural. I didn’t want to get it but I was in so much pain and exhausted. 

I got it at about 645-7a and it helped so much and I was able to sleep. I started on the pitocin and my contractions picked up. Check at 1030a said 5cm, 80% and -1!!!! I was pumped!!! I felt renewed energy and faith in myself to do give birth vaginally and trust in my body! I have since been having more consistent contractions that cause a lot of pressure in between my legs and my bloody show. I’m so excited and feeling like we will be having him sooner than later!! I’ll continue to update and sorry for the other ladies that I haven’t asked what is going on or checked in more frequently.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Babybump87 - I bet this sweep will get something going! I was 2cm after that day I got all those sweeps then I had one more in the morning and she was born 8:15 that night! Hope it gets started for you!!

@julesmw - I think that’s not so bad! Almost fully effaced, then dilation happens after that, right? I bet this will be a smooth induction! 

@Shanlee16 - You’re totally gonna rock this VBAC, you’re so close! Get it mama!!

Afm - my great accomplishment today... I pooped! I could swear I felt a freakin stitch pop though. Should have been taking more fiber. #-o


----------



## julesmw

JJ - so not looking forward to that part!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Haha! I am yet to do that deed!


----------



## Babybump87

Yeah Mummy I am more relaxed about it now knowing they just don’t go straight with the hard stuff !

Ohhh that’s interesting Mrs JJ !! That gives me confidence !

Good luck Shan !


----------



## Mark&Annie

My five year old is driving me up the wall!! Constantly wants to hold baby, having tantrums if her brothers get a hold. ARGHHHHH!!!! 
And breathe. Nearly bed time!!


----------



## julesmw

I'm progressing so slowly. I'm only at a 4. The good news is that these contractions are so bearable. Usually they pump the Pitocin way up and I've had an epidural by now. I'm still doing well because they are happy with my contractions and said why do more when it's not needed. It looks like it will be an evening baby.


----------



## emzeebob

Ohhh progression is exciting!

Cant believe my planned csecrion was booked for tomoro but I have a nearly 4 week old :) 
We have silent reflux which isn't not fantastic I'm shattered, but hopefully meds kick in soon. Recently weighted and he's 4 and a have pound :) still a tidy dot!


----------



## julesmw

They broke my water and I'm at a five. Still high. If this doesn't move things along they will up my Pitocin. Still having enough time between contractions to stay in control and feel like I can handle it. I am so glad this doctor likes to be as easy as is reasonable. I've never had a labor this bearable. I sure hope this is over soon. Contractions suuuuuucccckkkkk!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@julesmw - sounds like things are moving along well and you have a great doc! Hope it is over quickly! 

@emzeebob - Awwww he’s just so precious! Love those big eyes!

@Mark&Annie - My 5 year-old has been a challenge this week as well. He’s been good about sister but lots of tantrums and door slamming (oops, he got that from me :blush:) and saying “No” to us. I’m trying to be patient with him because I know this has been a big adjustment for him but that just seems to make it worse. Give a 5 year-old and inch and he’ll take 1,000 miles. #-o

@Babybump87 - You’ve been quiet since your sweep... wonder if things have picked up? :-k

@Shanlee16 - last I heard she was getting ready to push but that was awhile ago... I sure hope everything went well and she’s just busy snuggling her babe. [-o&lt;


----------



## julesmw

Chloe Denise was born at 7:07 pm weighing 7lb 7oz, 20 1/2 inches long. No epidural or meds and I would never recommend that in the future. I would take an epidural any day. Once I figure how to upload a pic I will post one. Looking forward to hearing from Shanlee and Babybump!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

julesmw said:


> Chloe Denise was born at 7:07 pm weighing 7lb 7oz, 20 1/2 inches long. No epidural or meds and I would never recommend that in the future. I would take an epidural any day. Once I figure how to upload a pic I will post one. Looking forward to hearing from Shanlee and Babybump!

Congrats!! Can’t wait for pictures! I updated the 1st page. 

I think we only have one more baby to add from our active members! Hope all is well @Babybump87!!

@Shanlee16 - I added Liam to the 1st page as well. I’ll let you add your own update but want the rest of the ladies to know that you and baby are OK.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 did your sweep work????


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m hoping all is ok @Babybump87


----------



## Mark&Annie

My boooooooobs!!! 
Feel very large and achey, had lots of hot baths and massaging them, I’d forgotten how hard this is :(


----------



## wifeybby

Ahh, congrats to the new babies!! Yay!!! :cloud9:

My milk supply sucks. :( baby is 6 days old, it’s taking me an hour to pump one ounce. And that’s getting half an ounce from each side after 30 minutes. Hand expressing gets me absolutely nowhere. Baby lost weight 13-14% of her birth weight so we’ve had to supplement with formula. I do believe “fed is best”, but can’t help but feel disappointed. Have any of you guys been through this?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Mark&Annie ooooo the big aching boobs bit! I have lotsa baths/showers in those first few days to try ease that feeling. Hopefully they start softening up soon!!!!

@wifeybby I’ve never really had a problem with supply so I can’t really say much on that but I have never had much success in pumping either but they do say that isn’t a true reflection on your supply?!


----------



## mkyerby16

Mark&Annie said:


> My boooooooobs!!!
> Feel very large and achey, had lots of hot baths and massaging them, I’d forgotten how hard this is :(


I'm right there with you right now! I kept waking up last night bc my boobs hurt so much! Then baby will sometimes nurse from both sides but sometimes only one and if she does only one the other hurts too much not to pump some but I don't want to keep pumping and making them think they need to make even more! When she nurses the top and outsides get softer but the inside and bottoms stay hard. 




Wifey- I'm so sorry you're struggling. In the hospital Kinsley dropped 12% and they had us supplement with formula. I cried when the nurse came in and told me she needed it and had her take her back to the nursery and feed her bc I couldn't. The next day DH fed her formula after I breastfed. They also had me pumping to get my milk in faster. It was an awful cycle of feed, pump, try to get her to eat pumped milk then formula. While mentally I knew it wasn't my fault I couldn't help but feel like I was failing my baby and unable to give her what she needed. At birth she was 7lbs 2oz, after 48 hours she was 6lbs 4oz. At discharge on Sunday she was 6lbs 6oz so they let us go home but we had to make sure the ped saw her Monday. At their office I felt crushed when she weighed 6lbs 4oz again, but Dr said it could be differences in their scales and to come back Friday for another weight check.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Sorry about the supply issues ladies. I wish I had some advice. I haven’t had issues and never pumped really so again, no advice. The few times I tried to pump I got so little I just quit trying. Luckily my kids take it straight from the boob but that means I’m on demand and can’t leave the kid for the 1st year! Gonna try to pump a little this time around so I have some on back up in case mom needs a night out or for long car rides when I can’t stretch my boob into the backseat. :haha: I have the freemie pump, it’s small and can be hidden under clothes. Haven’t tried it yet because I’m not sure when I’m supposed to start since I don’t want an over supply... and I also ordered the haakaa today. Saw a post on FB where someone used it a couple times a day while babe nurses on the other boob and she had a ton of extra milk for the freezer. Seemed like it might be worth a try. I’ve been using milk savers for the last few days while nursing and managed to get 2 ounces each day which is cool but from what I’ve heard it’s just fore milk (not fatty hind milk) so it’s better than letting my breast pads soak it up and waste it but it’s not much more nutritious than water.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Oh, I posted my birth story in my journal. It’s long as hell though so I wouldn’t be hurt if you didn’t have time to read it. Just trying to get it all down so I can go back and read it when I’ve forgotten all the details.


----------



## Mark&Annie

I’m going to get a pump today. Never had much luck with them but my right boob has a duct that’s just not draining properly and I need to try!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Mark&Annie - Hope the pump helps! Have you tried l hot compress/massage? That usually helps me.

Ladies - does anyone else have swollen lymph nodes in their armpits? They swelled up when my milk came in. They hurt like hell and hot compress and massage doesn’t seem to be helping. That’s the only advice I can find online.


----------



## Babybump87

Woop congrats Jules !!!


----------



## Babybump87

My sweeped worked !! Woke up at early hours around 2am Wednesday morning with full swing contractions , left it and we got to the hospital around 4am , I was already gone 6cm ! Onto the gas and air ! Baby James was born at 7.15 am on 19 June weighing .. 9lb 8oz !!! He was a big boy !

Thankfully I didn’t needed any stitches or anything but we have stayed in hospital over night because he wasn’t feeding too good, they think he may have swallowed some blood and fluid ! Hopefully be allowed to take my boy home today ! Over joyed , and in love !

Ahhh Jules our babies have the same birthday how cool is that after we were kept waiting for them !! xx


----------



## julesmw

Babybump - massive congrats!!!!! My little one was born the night before on the 18th, but they were born within about 12 hours of each other! Pretty cool!

It's so exciting that all our June births are done! Congrats to each and every one of you!


----------



## emzeebob

Mrs. JJ said:


> Oh, I posted my birth story in my journal. It’s long as hell though so I wouldn’t be hurt if you didn’t have time to read it. Just trying to get it all down so I can go back and read it when I’ve forgotten all the details.

Have you a link to your journal lovely x


----------



## Mark&Annie

Mrs. JJ said:


> @Mark&Annie - Hope the pump helps! Have you tried l hot compress/massage? That usually helps me.
> 
> Ladies - does anyone else have swollen lymph nodes in their armpits? They swelled up when my milk came in. They hurt like hell and hot compress and massage doesn’t seem to be helping. That’s the only advice I can find online.

 Maybe that’s what mine is, it’s more toward armpit - I read some ducts aren’t connected to the nipple and can fill with milk but do go away on their own. Thinking it’s one of those, not sure!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Congratulations Babybump!!! So glad all babies are earthside and moms are all good!!


----------



## Babybump87

Ohh baby brain Jules !! Amazing !! 

Thanks everyone !! He’s feeding a bit better this morning!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 so pleased to hear this!!! Congratulations! What a little lump!!! AMazing!

Yes congratulations all round ladies! Can’t believe we are all with our babes.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Mrs. JJ I read your birth story! Amazing! Your amazing for getting your VBAC!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

emzeebob said:


> Have you a link to your journal lovely x

Here you go!

Slugs, Snails, and Dinosaur Tails: Raising My Raptor


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Babybump87 - Wonderful news!! And no stitches or anything! I’m so jealous!!! Hope you get to take the little man home today. I added his name and birthday to the 1st page, let me know if I need to change anything.

Ladies!! We did it!! All our babies are born and it’s only the 20th! We’re ahead of schedule! :haha:

@Mark&Annie - I hope these do go away soon. They hurt like hell and I’m so afraid of mastitis.

@Mummy2Corban - Thank you!! I’m so happy!

I’m going to try our first outing today. I need to get to the chiro in a bad way, my head is killing me. I’m sure birth messed me up pretty good. At one point when I was laboring at the end on my hands and knees, the doula pointed out to Hubs my sacrum, it was sticking up! So off to the chiro we go. It’s going to be quite the production, I need a bath, baby needs a bath and then we need to get in the dreaded car seat. She was not a fan on the way home from the hospital. Wish us luck!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Good luck! We just did our first outing, just home now I’m shattered! It was Louis’ sports day and I wanted to be there for him, so glad I did as he fell and was really upset :(
Lorelei coped ok but I wasn’t driving so I could sit next to her with my hand on her head. 
Might have to do school runs next week and I’m dreading doing it on my own :(


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Mark&Annie - well done on your first outing!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Mark&Annie yay for getting out. I was dreading the school runs on my own too! I started on my own Monday!!! Trying to get everyone dressed and fed.... argh!!!!! 

@Mrs. JJ did you have a successful outing?


----------



## mkyerby16

Ugh anyone else ever struggled with nausea/general yucky feeling postpartum? I feel like I have morning sickness again. I keep randomly feeling almost like hungover or I'll randomly gag or gag if I see or smell something gross. Wth. I'm guessing it's a combo of hormones and lack of sleep. Even not preggo I've gotten sick feeling in the morning if I had to get up really early, but I never felt like this with my DS so idk.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@mkyerby16 - you don’t have any clogged ducts or any anemia or anything? I’ve been feeling yucky off and on but I think it’s a combo of the slight anemia I got from birth (can’t keep my eyes open) and the swollen lymph nodes. Even have a possible UTI trying to take hold. Could just be hormonal though.

Ya, had a great outing. The drive from the hospital - home was baaaad because we’re newborn noobs again. Inherited a super nice car seat but set it up all wrong to poor baby girl was uncomfortable. This time around we had it all figures out and she just sat in her seat and enjoyed the sights. Once at the chiro my friend was there and was able to rock her to sleep which was amazing because literally no one except mom (aka Milk Bags) can calm her or hold her for very long and she slept the whole way home. :thumbup:

Has anyone gotten the Haakaa? I ordered it and tried it today, got 3.5 ounces of milk just from one nursing session on each boob! It was awesome! Little to no effort. I know I really shouldn’t pump yet but I had to try it. When are we supposed to start pumping?


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’ve not tried it but I’ve one similar in my amazon basket! Have thought about buying it though. I like to have a just encase stash of milk.

Glad your trip went ok and baby girl slept for you.


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks ladies he’s such a dream ! The girls are besotted with him I keep crying at their gentlessness and overall caring towards him ! 

Oh gosh the first outing for us won’t be until next week probably the dreaded school run haha!

Baby is really fussing at the bottle , it’s as if he wants the milk but cannot latch onto the teat and just moves his head side to side , he eventually does latch on. We have tried Nuby , TT, Dr Brown , Any suggestions for a bottle ?! I have a sample bottle from MAM and NUK going to give them a go today . Maybe the other teats are too fat and round .. hmm .


----------



## Babybump87

@Hoping4numbr3 - I’m still suffering from the tinnitus !! He’s only 3 days old today so I am still hopeful it will go once all my pregnancy hormones settle down ! But did yours go louder after birth ? I’m not sure if it’s just me, or if mine seems a tad louder ? I hope it’s not a sign it’s not going to go away !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 makes your heart melt doesn’t it seeing the biggies with the baby. Cooper isn’t so keen on the baby but his not mean or anything just not interested in Huxley!

As for bottles I’ve not much experience but we have always been successful with mam ones. Hope you have some success with one of them.


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Mummy !! Aww bless him it’s a big change for them too never mind us ! 

James didn’t like any soother either but has taken to a MAM one fingers crossed for the bottle !


----------



## Babybump87

Well DH has gone out and bought all new MAM bottles ! He took to them straight away! Very little fussing and more feed taken ! Happy mama ! x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yes! So pleased the bottles are working! A worry off your mind! Amazon do quite good MAM deals X


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh and when does this bleeding stop?!? I’m so fed up with it.... it’s the stop start thing that drives me most nuts... all day nothing then there’s loads! Yuk!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Mummy2Corban said:


> Oh and when does this bleeding stop?!? I’m so fed up with it.... it’s the stop start thing that drives me most nuts... all day nothing then there’s loads! Yuk!

I thought it was just me! It’s slowed quite a bit and today, a massacre! So over it.


----------



## mkyerby16

I was surprised mine wasn't that bad and then yesterday it picked up. With my DS I bled for a good 5 weeks :roll:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Mine goes from just a bit to a load then back to a bit! Tomorrow Huxley is 3 weeks so I’m hoping the bleeding bogs off!!!!


----------



## Babybump87

We got a good offer on the MAM bottles in Mothercare ! 

My bleeding has already slowed right down to a normal period , I’m sure it will pick up again as it usually does!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I think the bleeding stopped for me at 2.5 weeks almost 3 weeks. I know when I went for a walk or exercise on my ball I will spot a bit after. Baby is one month old tomorrow! Can't believe it. I am exclusively pumping and it can be a pain in the you know what. I have 113 bags of milk already saved up in the freezer and now I am reading about how it loses its vitamins pretty quickly and how a bag pumped when baby is a newborn wont meet the nutrtional needs baby has at several months old so I am thinking well what the heck was the point. Lol anyways I cant remember who said they were only getting an ounce an hour. If you want to increase it try pumping every 2 hours even if u aren't getting much. It should tell your boobs to make more. Also the pump u have may need to be changed? Not sure what kind u have but u get what u pay for kind of thing with pumps. I have the Medela advanced on the go tote one. It is wayyyy better than the 25 dollar one I used with my last two kids but man do the nipples hurt still from the powerful suction lol.

@Babybump87 congrats on baby!!! My tinnitus is back to its normal pitch which is annoying. Sleep effects tinnitus so if you aren't getting much or it is broken that is why yours may be louder. Unfortunately it may be awhile for us to get good sleep so prob will be annoying for a bit. Sorry for the bad news. Sugar also effects tinnitus for me and will make it louder. I have been told lecithin helps quiet down tinnitus but I haven't tried it yet. I really hope yours goes away once the hormones settle!


----------



## emzeebob

I had csection and bled for 1 day and it stopped was told it was normal. Then I went for a walk at 2 weeks to the shop and came home and I flooded fresh red blood down my leg (sorry tmi) , I was so scared called Dr and she just said It was my bodies way of telling me I had done.l too much too soon it lasted 2 days. 
Now I'm 4 weeks 2 days pp and I think I got my first period light bleeding and cramping and very hormonal!!! I'm.snappimg at hubby. Can't believe how different csection and vaginal births are after wards and even csestions are different, it was never like this with my first csection


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I definitely noticed when I’ve done to much as the bleeding increases. Like most the time I’ve just a small amount of blood then out of no where there’s loads. Hate wearing pads specially with it being warmer... yuk. 

How’s everyone doing? All babies ok?


----------



## Mrs. JJ

I’m a hormonal wreck the last two days. Crying about everything. I think I’ve been overdoing it with too much walking, bending over and such so my crotch is killing me too. Sent the Hubs and DS away today (Today is Hubs’ birthday) to see a movie since I’m the shittiest person to be around right now. Baby doesn’t seem to mind cause the milk keeps flowing.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

3 weeks old yesterday!! When did that happen!


----------



## Babybump87

Hoping4numbr3 said:


> I think the bleeding stopped for me at 2.5 weeks almost 3 weeks. I know when I went for a walk or exercise on my ball I will spot a bit after. Baby is one month old tomorrow! Can't believe it. I am exclusively pumping and it can be a pain in the you know what. I have 113 bags of milk already saved up in the freezer and now I am reading about how it loses its vitamins pretty quickly and how a bag pumped when baby is a newborn wont meet the nutrtional needs baby has at several months old so I am thinking well what the heck was the point. Lol anyways I cant remember who said they were only getting an ounce an hour. If you want to increase it try pumping every 2 hours even if u aren't getting much. It should tell your boobs to make more. Also the pump u have may need to be changed? Not sure what kind u have but u get what u pay for kind of thing with pumps. I have the Medela advanced on the go tote one. It is wayyyy better than the 25 dollar one I used with my last two kids but man do the nipples hurt still from the powerful suction lol.
> 
> @Babybump87 congrats on baby!!! My tinnitus is back to its normal pitch which is annoying. Sleep effects tinnitus so if you aren't getting much or it is broken that is why yours may be louder. Unfortunately it may be awhile for us to get good sleep so prob will be annoying for a bit. Sorry for the bad news. Sugar also effects tinnitus for me and will make it louder. I have been told lecithin helps quiet down tinnitus but I haven't tried it yet. I really hope yours goes away once the hormones settle!

Thanks Hoping ! Sorry your Tinnitus is back to its usual ! Everyone I seen seems to think it’s pregnancy related and it will go away once the hormones settle down ! I guess I just thought it would have went soon as he was born. I do have the ENT next month anyway so hopefully it will reduce of resolve over the next 6 week post partum period ! I’ve not heard about the lecithin , May look into that too ! Thanks ! x


----------



## Babybump87

Mrs. JJ said:


> I’m a hormonal wreck the last two days. Crying about everything. I think I’ve been overdoing it with too much walking, bending over and such so my crotch is killing me too. Sent the Hubs and DS away today (Today is Hubs’ birthday) to see a movie since I’m the shittiest person to be around right now. Baby doesn’t seem to mind cause the milk keeps flowing.

Aww hun try and slow down , take it easy , hopefully you will feel better in a few days ! Leave anything that can be left for the time being ! 

I’m sure we will all have our turn at posting about the same thing ! I know I will once DH goes back to work in 2 days , boo , they should get more than 5 working days off ! It’s ridiculous!


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> View attachment 1063163
> 
> 3 weeks old yesterday!! When did that happen!

Aww too cute !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’ve heard of places that the fellas can get 6 months paid paternity! My DH is self employed so no pay here... we had to save save save for his time off! It’s rubbish.

Yes leave anything that doesn’t NEED doing. I find it hard to rest but it’s so important you do x


----------



## mkyerby16

Hugs JJ. Hope you're feeling better today. I have had a few crying breakdowns. I think it's completely expected with the crazy hormones and lack of sleep! My anxiety that started during pregnancy has still been lurking too. My DS had a runny nose and I was panicking about him giving a cold to the baby, then she was crying like something hurt (very briefly) and I lost it and started crying and was telling my DH that I couldn't handle this stage where they can't tell us what's wrong.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Mummy2Corban - he is so precious!

@Babybump87 - The daddies definitely don’t get enough time. Hubs never took any time off but I’m lucky that he works from home so he can watch the baby if I need a shower and he gets DS ready for school in the mornings.

@mkyerby16 - a runny nose scare would make me cry too!!

Thanks ladies, feeling a little better today, just exhausted. Little one had me up late because she slept a long time in the evening. She also had been cluster feeding which is rough. But she’s opening her eyes more and awake for longer and she’s even smirking a little here and there. This stage can be so rough but it’s so short. I’m trying to remember to take it all in.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Mummy2Corban - he is so precious!

@Babybump87 - The daddies definitely don’t get enough time. Hubs never took any time off but I’m lucky that he works from home so he can watch the baby if I need a shower and he gets DS ready for school in the mornings.

@mkyerby16 - a runny nose scare would make me cry too!!

Thanks ladies, feeling a little better today, just exhausted. Little one had me up late because she slept a long time in the evening. She also had been cluster feeding which is rough. But she’s opening her eyes more and awake for longer and she’s even smirking a little here and there. This stage can be so rough but it’s so short. I’m trying to remember to take it all in.


----------



## Babybump87

I think our emotions and anxiety reaches the highest peaks after having a baby . I suffered a bought of anxiety after the girls were born for a few months. I hope it doesn’t happen this time but if it does I hopefully know how to recognise and deal with it.

I hope your feeling better MK! Hugs xx

James has been a dream he’s so laid back! Cannot believe it’s nearly a week since he was born ! Will post a pic of him later, saying files are too large ?!x


----------



## Mark&Annie

I’ve been in a bit of a dark hole since baby was born. Never experienced it before, just felt very anxious, no appetite and didn’t want to leave the house. Feeling more myself now and coping better. Life with four is definitely challenging, I think particularly it’s so different to when the others were young as we home schooled so I never had to do a school run with a newborn!


----------



## mkyerby16

Mark&Annie said:


> I’ve been in a bit of a dark hole since baby was born. Never experienced it before, just felt very anxious, no appetite and didn’t want to leave the house. Feeling more myself now and coping better. Life with four is definitely challenging, I think particularly it’s so different to when the others were young as we home schooled so I never had to do a school run with a newborn!


I don't blame you! I'm so thankful it's Summer and my son doesn't go back to school till September, but I already get panicky just thinking about it!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Got some sleep last night and am doing alright. But man! You forget how hard the early days of breastfeeding a newborn are. That milk stink!! Ugh. Smelly, leaking, painful, cluster feeding, night feeding, can never hold the child without nursing when other people can hold her, can’t put her to sleep because she can smell the milk. Just when you think the baby is asleep, you set her down so you can pee or grab a bite and *boom* eyes open, gearing up for a good cry if a boob doesn’t find its way in her mouth. Like 90% of her awake time she’s nursing. My poor nipples. Luckily she’s very cute.


----------



## Shanlee16

Hi ladies! Sorry I’ve been so MIA recently. Liam came home from the NICU on Sunday and it has been so amazing having him home! He is an absolute angel. Truly a great baby. I’ve been pumping and nursing and supplementing and I’m exhausted with the constant switching between the 3. But hubby and I have gotten on a good schedule of switching shifts throughout the night and we are both getting some sleep which is awesome. 

I have been bleeding very lightly, which is amazing compared to the bleeding from my C-section with my daughter! I bled for like 12 weeks straight it was horrendous. I had my first poop Sunday and it was horrifying! I swore I popped a stitch! But then yesterday we had another one and it was so much better- you were right @Mrs. JJ! 

We we’re one week old yesterday and I just can’t believe it! Time is flying by!! For any of the nursing/pumping moms, how long did it take for your milk to come in fully? Like more than an ounce or two per breast? My right is my all star boob, getting about 2oz at a time but my left is my shitty titty! Less than half an ounce typically! I slack when it comes to pumping, because I love my sleep so much, but I would love to be able to up my output so I can start to store up for nighttime when I sleep. I’ve been power pumping, any other ideas? Will the missed pumped overnight effect my daytime supply a lot? Or if I still get 10 pumps in during the day will that be enough? 

So glad everyone is getting settled and I love seeing all the baby pictures-keep then coming. Oh and guess what ladies- WE DID IT


----------



## Mark&Annie

Yup, they don’t call it the 4th trimester for nothing! We are still one! :D


----------



## Babybump87

Shan - so glad Liam is home and dong so well !! No advice on breast feeding although my boobs have ballooned up a cup size but I’ve not been leaking or anything . 

James has yet to produce a bowel movement , he’s only ever passed meconium the day he was born and the morning after. After speaking to our local maternity hospital we ended up in our local children’s hospital . The doctor advised to wait until tomorrow and if he’s not produced a bowel movement take him to the GP and ask for a hypoallergenic formula as there’s a good chance he may be allergic to cows milk like DD2! Which may be why he’s not produced a stool . Wish me luck trying to get that . GP was useless with DD2.


----------



## Shanlee16

Babybump87 said:


> Shan - so glad Liam is home and dong so well !! No advice on breast feeding although my boobs have ballooned up a cup size but I’ve not been leaking or anything .
> 
> James has yet to produce a bowel movement , he’s only ever passed meconium the day he was born and the morning after. After speaking to our local maternity hospital we ended up in our local children’s hospital . The doctor advised to wait until tomorrow and if he’s not produced a bowel movement take him to the GP and ask for a hypoallergenic formula as there’s a good chance he may be allergic to cows milk like DD2! Which may be why he’s not produced a stool . Wish me luck trying to get that . GP was useless with DD2.

Oh man! I can’t imagine not having any poops! We’ve had probably 30+ already!!!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

@Babybump87 - Oh no, hope James has a poo!! 

@Shanlee16 - Glad that second poop was better! 

@Mark&Annie - I’m sorry you’ve been having a rough time. My hormones have been so out of whack too but I’m feeling better today. Hope you’re feeling better soon.

Baby girl made some sweet happy sounds a couple times today. Here comes the fun part!


----------



## Babybump87

He’s done a proper poo !! So happy ! We still have to keep an eye on how long he goes between producing stools, but least he’s done the first one ! 

On a separate note for the first time ever I am producing breast milk. Good job I didn’t bin the breast pads I bought , Any ideas how long it will take to dry up ?!


----------



## Mark&Annie

Breast milk is the best laxative - you could pump some for future use? It freezes well :)


----------



## Babybump87

Mark&Annie said:


> Breast milk is the best laxative - you could pump some for future use? It freezes well :)

Ohh that’s interesting didn’t know this !! I actually don’t own a breast pump we are bottle feeding


----------



## Shanlee16

How is everyone doing?! We are getting settled in very well. Liam is 11 days old now and an absolutely amazing baby! We are so over the moon. Ella is adjusting well to her brother and to her big sister position, hubby is adjusting well to life with a newborn and toddler and I’m feeling better and better every day!


----------



## Babybump87

Awww that’s amazing Shan ! 

We are doing great too !! James is 10 days old he is just amazing so chilled out and relaxed ! The girls adore him ! I’m just trying to settle into life with three children it’s crazy ! I’m so lucky that I have my beautiful girls and my boy !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Shan- I am exclusively pumping. I get 45 oz a day. Baby eats 24 oz so I put the rest away. To up your supply power pumping is a good idea. Every 2hours if you really want to give it a go and that would mean at night as well which means not much sleep unfortunately. However if you are breast feeding also I am unsure if that is a good idea for you because you may end up with an oversupply since babies are better than pumps at getting the milk. My baby girl was waking up every 2 hours to eat anyways so I pumped while she was up eating. I have been able to back off pumping to every 3-4 hours usually only 3 because I start to get uncomfy. At night my boobs wake me up once I get past 3 hours and baby has been eating at 3 hours to 3.5 hours at night time.


----------



## Babybump87

How long did you ladies bleed for after delivery? Mine has slowed down a lot more to a normal period type now. So over it lol 

James is two weeks old today !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Well Huxley is now 4 weeks and I’m having to wear a pantyliner as I have nothing then out of no where I have small amounts of blood. I hate the bleeding!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oooo Huxley is also starting to smile


----------



## sarah34

Mummy2Corban said:


> View attachment 1063662
> Oooo Huxley is also starting to smile

So cute! 

Jack is also starting to smile occasionally, however I am finding that he is a very unsettled baby. Not sure if it’s cos of the reflux or he just generally is more needy but I find we don’t have much content time from him. He’s either sleeping, eating or crying. He is sleeping well in the evening and early part of the night but will fight it with a passion in the day. Very different to my first who in comparison was such a happy easy going baby x


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> View attachment 1063662
> Oooo Huxley is also starting to smile

Aww that’s so cute !!


----------



## emzeebob

Sorry been AWOL Chester has silent reflux so wailing 24/7 am.soooo tired bit he Is worth it. Has finally hit 6lb. He will be 6 weeks tomoro. Where has the time gone. No smiles yet but peads said he my be a little behind with milestones due to the iugr. Has so alert at the minute though and follows his brothers when they in the room. I'm.finally off the bp meds yay!!!! I have finally.posted my birth story on the birthing forum about severe pre eclampsia. (Its a bit lond) Here a pic of my mightly little man!


----------



## Babybump87

Ooo he’s adorable glad your both doing so well apart from the reflux that sucks for you both , hopefully you can get it under control with some medication ! 

James has possible CMPA so we are trailing a special formula (Aptimal Pepti 1 ) . He’s been so much more settled since starting it and he’s now almost back to his birth weight . Plenty of wet and dirty nappies finally ! Hopefully it won’t be much fuss getting the GP to prescribe the formula long term or I’m gonna kick off !!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

@Babybump87 what is CMPA? I’m glad to hear his more settled and nearly back to birth weight. Hopefully you won’t have to much trouble getting his milk . I have Huxleys 6 week check a week on Tuesday so I’ll see how much he weighs!


----------



## sarah34

emzeebob said:


> Sorry been AWOL Chester has silent reflux so wailing 24/7 am.soooo tired bit he Is worth it. Has finally hit 6lb. He will be 6 weeks tomoro. Where has the time gone. No smiles yet but peads said he my be a little behind with milestones due to the iugr. Has so alert at the minute though and follows his brothers when they in the room. I'm.finally off the bp meds yay!!!! I have finally.posted my birth story on the birthing forum about severe pre eclampsia. (Its a bit lond) Here a pic of my mightly little man!
> View attachment 1063860

Jack has silent reflux too and literally cries non stop. We’ve asked for a referral to the paediatricians to sort out meds. It’s draining


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> @Babybump87 what is CMPA? I’m glad to hear his more settled and nearly back to birth weight. Hopefully you won’t have to much trouble getting his milk . I have Huxleys 6 week check a week on Tuesday so I’ll see how much he weighs!

It’s Cows Milk Protien Allergy. DD2 has the same allergy . I am not even sure where it came from because they are the only two family members that we know of to have issues with milk ! Thankfully DD2 has nearly outgrown her allergy 

Wow 6 week check up already !


----------



## Shanlee16

I’m so glad everyone is getting settled! I can’t believe all of our babies are finally here, it’s crazy! Life has been getting back to normal but it is crazy how you forget what having a newborn is like! I am TIRED. Derek went back to work last week so it’s been Ella Liam and I and between being up with him at night, Ella’s sleep regression (probably from bringing her brother home) and having them both all day, I’m feeling a little burnt out! But we got donor milk and that has been a BLESSING! I feel a lot less pressure now and still feel like I’m doing the best I can for him. I’ve also pretty much stopped bleeding which is awesome! Now it’s just a light brown (almost yellow) which is I think from my tear healing-as opposed to my uterus healing. Things are looking up!


----------



## julesmw

I still can't figure out how to post a pic on here. Do you have to use photobucket or is there another way?


----------



## Babybump87

Shan - I’m with you on the tiredness! The school runs are wiping me out more than anything but the girls finish next week for the summer holidays which I am looking forward to but they will drive me crazy too !! Just hope we get some nice weather too ! You are most certainly doing the best for him so don’t stress ! My bleeding has gone to a yellow brown colour too. 

Jules - I cannot upload pics either just says the file is too big ?! Have to see if I can make the pics smaller somehow as I don’t have a clue about photbucket etc lol .


----------



## sarah34

Totally with you both on the tiredness!! 

I’m looking forward to the kids breaking up for summer hols so that we don’t have to be out of the house so early however I’m wondering how I am going to cope with a 5 year old and a baby! 

Jack is starting to get a bit more settled now I think, fingers crossed! We are getting lots of smiles and only 2 night feeds, sometimes 1. Daytime sleep still a bit of a mystery but sometimes we get lucky! X


----------



## Babybump87

James has been sleeping for 5 hours straight at night since he was born. I hope it continues. I did wonder if it was too long but when I did wake him for a feed he wasn’t interested at all so I’m just going with him on it ! 

He’s 3 weeks old today ! I cannot wait for the smiles and cooing .


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is well. Just wanted to check in. Baby Bree is doing great :). She is 7 weeks in 2 days. Crazy how fast the time is going. Going to be going for her 2 month shots soon :( yuck! I hate that part it is never fun seeing your baby get jabbed and cry. Will have to post a photo of her later.


----------



## mkyerby16

Hope all the mamas and babies are doing well! My husband got pulled to work overtime today, so that means he’s at work for 48 hours straight while I try to survive with two kids. So far so good, but my son has been very needy and asking me to play with him every five minutes. I think that’s been the toughest part so far. I’ve also been struggling getting Kinsley to latch deeper. So far no cracked nips, but it does hurt on the right side when she nurses. I’m also starting to wonder if she might have an upper lip tie. I can tell she's definitely gaining weight though, she's finally filling out her newborn clothes at 4 weeks old, whereas they were so baggy before!

FYI the Facebook group is going strong if anyone still wants to join.


----------



## Babybump87

Hope you survived the 48 hours MK I’m sure you smashed it though !

James has a slight tongue tie after a few people saying he hasn’t including the GP yesterday . the midwife came today to discharge us and she checked and said he does ! No wonder poor baby has had a terrible time trying to latch onto the bottle ! She’s sent a referral to get it snipped anyway ! Has anyone checked your little ones MK ? .


----------



## Babybump87

Did anyone get haemorrhoids after delivery ?!. I was in agony for about a week after birth and I just thought nothing of it usual post delivery pain etc . But when I checked I had one big haemorrhoid !! I didn’t have a thing before the delivery , I assume it was the pressure of pushing and the fact his head kept going back and forth !! 

Anyway I thought it was going away but last two days it’s been so painful! Any tips / recommendations you ladies have tried as I know a few suffered while being pregnant ! I’ve never had them so this is a first !


----------



## crusherwife44

Hey ladies! Sounds like everyone is doing pretty well! 
Amia was killing my nipples for about the first 3-4 weeks. We just passed 5 week mark and havent had any more pain unless she stretches away with my nipple in her mouth lol
I never had the hemorrhoids during pregnancy but i did after! Was surprised. The hospital had given me those witch hazel pads so i just stuck one on there and left it for awhile off and on. 
Anyones baby get rashy on face, neck and chest? Ive read it is normal but my other 2 never got like this. Seems to look better now. Its been a week and never seemed to bother her. 
Went on my first jog... Ish today. It was rough but ok considering i havent run in . . 6 months or so. Lol


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I think I had one hemorrhoid after labor. I didn't get them in pregnancy either. I used the witch hazel pads for like a day and it went away. I can't believe Breelyn is almost 2 month. Geesh where did the time go! Anyone thinking of having one more? LOL I know we just had babies but this little precious baby makes me want one more but I am still on the fence about it.


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks for the tips on the witch hazel ladies . Mine is almost gone since I’ve been applying it ! 

I know Hoping ! James is 4 weeks old tomorrow already !He’s settled into our family so well and the girls have adjusted amazingly ! 

I would never say no to another baby, DH would be on board with another one too! He always wanted a big family.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m not sure I’ll ever be done with babies!!!! If we had another we would defo need another bedroom.... so that all hinges on if we can extend or move again.

Haemorrhoids are a pain in the arse! I got one while pushing with my first and it likes to rear it’s ugly head on occasion. Has played up this time too but it’s settled again.

How’s everyone doing? Babies all ok?

Huxley is 7 weeks today! Had him weighed on Tuesday by the health visitor and he was 12lb 10oz. I’ve got a hospital referral as he has a hydrocele.... and feels as though one of his testicles hasn’t descended. Nothing serious... even though I’m sure with his newborn check they felt both his balls??!?!


----------



## Babybump87

Oh wow mummy ! Huxley is 7 weeks already ! He’s a good weight ! They do have their testicles checked when they are born and by the HV again at home and at the 6-8 week post natal check up !

We had a few issues with weight gain but since switching formula he’s now upto 10lb 5oz at 4 weeks old .

Has anyone noticed their baby’s poop is frothy looking or has air bubbles in it? . I’ve found out BF baby’s can have this due to foremilk / hindmilk but nothing about FF baby’s !

Also anyone had there first AF since giving birth ? I know you ladies that BF might not for a few months if it all. I’m just wondering when I can expect mine (hopefully not this week or weekend !) cannot remember with the girls I’m sure it was after the 6 week mark


----------



## wifeybby

Hey girls! Just checking in. Baby E is doing so great. 9lbs at her one month follow up and is so alert and a sweet, genuinely happy baby. She has great head control and loves tummy time, eats like a champ and sleeps through the night. We couldn’t have gotten luckier :cloud9:

She is formula fed and I haven’t had AF back yet, 5 weeks PP now. Not looking forward to that again lol 

So happy to hear everyone is doing well. Let’s get a round of baby pics going!


----------



## wifeybby

Babybump - has he been on the same formula all along? I read it can be due to a reaction to too much lactose; I guess that’s where the hind milk/fore milk imbalance issue comes from. Maybe switching formula would resolve it? If it happens all the time I would ask the dr, but if it’s just a random occurrence I’d keep an eye on it and mention it next time. Unless it seems to give him a tummyache or extra fussy.

I looked into all kinds of stool issues when I thought E had a little blood in her stool, googled all kinds of scary stuff (don’t do it! lol) and took the questionable diaper to the dr and they tested it and it wasn’t blood. But if it was blood, they said it was most likely a milk allergy and they’d switch formula.


----------



## Babybump87

Wifey she’s adorable glad she’s doing so well !! I am nearly 5 weeks PP too and yet to get AF back like you I am not looking forward to it at all! 

We switched to Aptimal Pepti 1 about 2 weeks ago due to possible Cows milk allergy . He’s so much better on it but now the pooping situation! He’s had it a few times now , maybe we may have to go to a fully hydrolysed formula, his stools are so loose too. So glad E didn’t have blood in her stools ! I know Googling is such a scary thing to do but we just can’t help ourselves ! I’ve found no info on it for a formula fed baby which is annoying ! 

Trip to the GP I think this week !


----------



## Babybump87

GP said it’s probably the milk and see how he goes was prescribed gaviscon and this seems to be helping ! 

I’ve been really emotional this week ! DD1 finished year 1 and got a really good schoo report so cried at that . BIL got married and that was emotional , I know these kinds things do get you emotional but feel like I could cry at the drop of a hat ! 

I have a appointment with the ENT tomorrow over the tinnitus not gonna lie I am nervous and worried about it ! 

I’ve been getting loads of EWCM so I am assuming AF will make an appearance next week or so !

Baby is 6 weeks old on Wednesday ! Seriously were has the time gone already ! How are you ladies and your bubs?!


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hi ladies! I’ve been neglecting BnB but if you’re on FB you probably have seen my updates. Lorelei is doing pretty well, gaining weight and is such a happy and sweet little doll. Our breastfeeding issues never really resolved so I met with a lactation consultant and she confirmed what I’d been thinking, baby has a severe tongue tie, lip tie and a high palate plus I have an over supply. So we have an appt with an ENT to have her ties fixed. I’m really excited because breastfeeding has been a little frustrating for us both. Can’t wait to get this done so we can work on that latch and my supply. Tired of being wet and stinking like milk. #-o


----------



## Babybump87

Mrs. JJ said:


> Hi ladies! I’ve been neglecting BnB but if you’re on FB you probably have seen my updates. Lorelei is doing pretty well, gaining weight and is such a happy and sweet little doll. Our breastfeeding issues never really resolved so I met with a lactation consultant and she confirmed what I’d been thinking, baby has a severe tongue tie, lip tie and a high palate plus I have an over supply. So we have an appt with an ENT to have her ties fixed. I’m really excited because breastfeeding has been a little frustrating for us both. Can’t wait to get this done so we can work on that latch and my supply. Tired of being wet and stinking like milk. #-o


Glad your both doing well ! That’s frustrating that those issues went unnoticed ! Hopefully get them fixed soon and she (and you) will be much happier !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

I started a combination BC pill at 6 weeks post partum and it is a 21 day pill supply so at day 21 you go on no pill for 7 days. I got my period with that. I exclusively pump so I wasn't sure if that would keep me from getting a period but apparently the BC had other plans. It is all good though. It was a little heavier than usual and lasted 5 days instead of my usual 3-4 but it is gone now. I AM still thinking about another baby lol. I am 32 and would like to have a 4th and final one before 35 if I am going to do it sooo would want to start trying again at least by 33 but for some reason my body keeps wanting to go for it now. Then I am like woah slow down that is crazy. LOL!


----------



## Babybump87

I cannot have the combined pill due to headaches and my body doesn’t handle just the one hormone well . I just tend to bleed all the time on the mini pill. I may opt for the copper coil . I’m still waiting for my first AF. 

Oh gosh baby no4 for you then Hoping ! That would be lovely . I’d never rule out having a fourth myself and same as you id like it to be before I’m 35 or 36 at a push! 

Haha it is a bit crazy thinking about more babies now!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Lol! I think it is crazy also but I had a wonderful pregnancy minus the GD and 2-3 panic attacks I experienced. I think if I am going to try it will be soonish. It took me 6 months last time so maybe I will start at 6 months postpartum this time. 2 under 2 is going to suck again but if I want one more and done it is going to happen soon or it just wont lol.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

Hoping - you had panic attacks? I have a friend that had some miscarriages, she actually joined our group at one point when we first started it but she lost the pregnancy. Anyhow, she’s pregnant now (8 weeks) and has had some awful panic attacks. When did you have yours? I’m wondering if it’s a hormonal/early pregnancy thing for her.


----------



## Mrs. JJ

So we got Lorelei’s lip and tongue tie released yesterday it was horrible to watch but quick. She doesn’t seem to have pain but she’s inconsolable while trying to latch so I’m hoping it will just take time since her mouth feels so different. She nurses fine when she’s tired though. She even managed to spray me in the face with my own breastmilk twice this morning while I was sleeping. :haha:


----------



## Babybump87

The only thing I would worry about is the fact I would be 3 years old and my hips were in agony near the end of my pregnancy! But that defiantly wouldn’t stop me ! I’d be mindful of the time too Hoping . Took us 8 months to conceive James , the longest of all three pregnancies ! 

I’m still suffering with my stomach muscles, not sure if I strained them or if they have separated, going to discuss with my GP at my check up which isn’t until 9 weeks PP (currently 7 weeks PP now ) 

I also have a MRI booked for this in going tinnitus issues ! Did you have a MRI Hoping ? Not gonna like I’m very anxious about it !


----------



## Babybump87

Mrs. JJ said:


> So we got Lorelei’s lip and tongue tie released yesterday it was horrible to watch but quick. She doesn’t seem to have pain but she’s inconsolable while trying to latch so I’m hoping it will just take time since her mouth feels so different. She nurses fine when she’s tired though. She even managed to spray me in the face with my own breastmilk twice this morning while I was sleeping. :haha:

We had James’s tongue tie snipped yesterday too ! He’s been very unsettled since. The midwife told us they may still fuss for a few days while they get used to the new range of movement so hopefully that’s what is happening for Lorelei. Hope she settles over the next few days !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I bleed on the mini pill too. My dr tried to get me on it again but I refused... I also didn’t wanna take anything to permanent as I would love another!!!! Hubby isn’t against the idea but I just don’t know where we would fit another baby in??? Eldest has his own room, the girls share and Huxley will go in with cooper. Ideally need another room. 

I’m worried I’ll never feel done having babies? People tell me you know when your done? But I don’t feel that way! Also I’m 35 this year so the clock is ticking.

My health visitor said Huxley has a slight tongue tie?! Sorry you ladies have had to have babies ties sorted... must be hard seeing it happen. Hopefully feeding improves for all.

Yes I’ve had an mri when I had my molar. I didn’t enjoy the process but I think it didn’t help that it was an awful situation and my emotions were all over the joint. They give you head phones so just try focus on the music and you’ll be out in no time.

Huxley has a hospital appointment on Tuesday and hopefully they will say that both his testicles are descended!


----------



## Babybump87

I think I feel the same way as you Mummy when it comes to having children ! I know so many people that have struggled to conceive or miscarried . I’m so lucky and blessed that I’ve had three successful pregnancies and three beautiful children they are truly my life! I feel so much for those who struggle to conceive. 

Aww no is Huxley getting his snipped too ? Best while they are only babies ! After 6 months a vein grows across it apparently they have to have a small operation to release it ! 

Thanks for the advice on the MRI , have to just try and stay calm I suppose. Fingers crossed for Huxleys appointment tomorrow ! 

I got AF this morning too first one! Made me feel kinda sad in a way that the pregnancy is over although it was hard we would all do it again in a heartbeat aye!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

We have decided to go ahead with having another. I am not rushing anything I am just going to go ahead and get off my birth control since I am bleeding on it anyways when I get to the 3rd week of pills I start spotting. So annoying. I am not really in the mood for sex lately anyways but I believe that is always a side effect for me on BC pills. I would not want to get pregnant in September since that is when I got pregnant with Breelyn but really anytime after that is fine. I know it is so soon and technically we are supposed to wait at least a year to 18 months but I have baby fever bad. LOL.

yes @Mrs. JJ I did get 2-3 panic attacks that came out of no where but I was in the 3rd trimester. I think it was because I was feeling so weird at the end. Like I was literally zapped of energy and could not concentrate on even driving sometimes it was odd. That has gone away since not pregnant so if it happens again I will remind myself it is temporary. 

@Babybump87 No I didn't get an MRI yet for the tinnitus if that is what you were asking. I probably need to get one but I just didn't follow through with anything after I read there isn't a cure. I just been learning to deal with it. Good luck hun!


----------



## Babybump87

Oh wow Hoping that’s amazing good luck with your journey you are brave for going for it again soon after Breelyn! BC is such a pain when you bleed all the time! I’d love another , maybe another boy! 

Yes sorry if my post wasn’t clear regarding the mri , apparently there’s a cyst or something of that nature that can grow on/near your auditory nerve that can cause it .. maybe something for you to explore in the future if needed. I’m just exploring all my options but I’m still hoping it goes in a few months when my hormones settle down! Not gonna lie I still find it very frustrating/disorienting! If not it only really bothers me now in a quiet room or at night !! So annoying aye !


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Babybump87 yes I have read about it before. It is a benign tumor that can form. I haven't had it checked out. I am taking my time on getting pregnant again. I still do not even feel like having sex yet very much so it will be awhile before I get pregnant I am sure so it will be another 6 months or longee before I get pregnant probably lol. No rushing here.


----------



## Babybump87

Yeh that’s it ! 

You will get pregnant when it’s meant to be , although saying that we know how frustrating TTC can be! You never know though ! Keep us updated! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

How’s everyone doing? X


----------



## sarah34

Hey :)

We are doing good :) I feel like at 13 weeks we are finally seeing some kind of routine with napping which in turn has been helping the night time sleeping. 

How are you mummy2corban? Xx


----------



## Babybump87

Hey ladies 

Wow where has the time gone already ?! Our babies are 3 months old ! 

James is a dream , he’s sleeping really well of a night from around 9pm until 5/6am ! He’s feeding every 3 hours in the day to make up for it! He’s really settle on his milk now too which is good ! He has his 3 month needles tomorrow not looking forward to that at all. He also has an appointment at the hospital soon to rule out clicky hip ! The girls adore him and cannot do enough for him ! It’s so sweet when they come out of school to give him a kiss ! I’m so blessed with my children that’s for sure ! 

Sarah - Glad your settling into a routine ! It does help so much ! 

What are you ladies getting your bubs for Christmas ?! X


----------



## wifeybby

Hey girls <3

Baby E is a dream, too. I don’t want to brag too much because it would probably jinx me lol but I am feeling like a lucky mama every morning and night. Other than a round of thrush, she’s been perfectly healthy.

DH on the other hand, many days I just want to leave him. Hoping it’s just all just a phase. I’ve just been really let down with his parenting. I believe he has male PPD, and idk how to get him to listen. He denies everything I mention; he loves her, he’s happy, he’s just tired from work. Which, could be very true - but in my heart I just don’t feel like he cares.

She had her 2 month appt and awaiting her 4 month when they’ll do more shots too. So sad! But I’m looking forward to seeing her growth and seeing if we can start any baby foods for fun.

I’m so glad you mentioned Christmas :xmas23: I am so excited for the holidays this year! After LTTTC and never knowing if holidays would be complete for us with our own children, it’s going to be so different, in all the right ways. I def want to get some pictures taken! I’ve got her Halloween costume already and a couple “my first Halloween” outfits, so cute. Can’t wait to take her to a pumpkin patch or apple orchard, something outside finally. We stayed cooped up all summer and it was boring lol 

Hope everyone is finally feeling better (took me nearly 12 weeks/13 weeks to feel 100%) - and babies are doing beautifully and we have some happy homes. <3


----------



## Babybump87

Wow i cannot believe our babies are 5/6 months old ! 

How are we all doing ?xx


----------



## Babybump87

Wow !! 
Cannot believe our baby’s are 1 this month !!
Happy Birthday to those that have already reached the big milestone !!

How are mummies and babies doing ?!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Hey @Babybump87 yes time went by so fast! Bree turned one May 24th. She is already starting to run. Super smart and huge personality. We are doing good. Last baby is on the way! How are you guys?


----------



## Babybump87

Aww that’s amazing ! I’m so glad you are all doing well !!

How’s the pregnancy going? ! I must check in if you’ve got a journal!

We are all doing good thanks ! DS is one today ! Crazy I’ve felt so emotional all day . Not being able to spend it with family either has been hard as we are all so close ! Xx


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Babybump87 said:


> Aww that’s amazing ! I’m so glad you are all doing well !!
> 
> How’s the pregnancy going? ! I must check in if you’ve got a journal!
> 
> We are all doing good thanks ! DS is one today ! Crazy I’ve felt so emotional all day . Not being able to spend it with family either has been hard as we are all so close ! Xx

The pregnancy is going good! Thanks for asking. Sorry you are feeling emotional I can understand that. It stinks when you can not spend time with family. We did actually do an outdoor get together for my daughters bday and only invited immediate family and we kept our distance. It was a good safe time. No one got sick or the corona. Have a great day!


----------



## Babybump87

We had a fabulous day ! Family came over but we stayed inside and them out it started raining pretty heavy which wasnt good ! We are going to have a get together this week in the garden so looking forward to that ! 

Glad your pregnancy is going so well have you found out the gender or a surprise !!?


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Babybump87 said:


> We had a fabulous day ! Family came over but we stayed inside and them out it started raining pretty heavy which wasnt good ! We are going to have a get together this week in the garden so looking forward to that !
> 
> Glad your pregnancy is going so well have you found out the gender or a surprise !!?

I was trying to be team yellow however I was able to tell just by watching at the first ultrasound that I am having another beautiful little girl! A boy would have been awesome since I have a girl then boy then girl but that is alright! I am happy with a girl as well.


----------



## Babybump87

Not sure if anyone else still uses the forum but how are our babies 2 this month !!!


How are they all doing ?!!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I’m still about! Huxley turned 2 on 2nd June! Doesn’t seem possible that they are 2!


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> I’m still about! Huxley turned 2 on 2nd June! Doesn’t seem possible that they are 2!

Aww hey mummy !!! I know yes it’s surreal ! I feel like they should be 1 not 2 !! James will be 3 on Saturday ! Xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ah happy birthday to your little guy for tomorrow! I feel like covid took a whole year away so I feel like they should be 1! It’s lovely watching them grow. Can’t believe 2 years ago we were all waiting for updates!!!!


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> Ah happy birthday to your little guy for tomorrow! I feel like covid took a whole year away so I feel like they should be 1! It’s lovely watching them grow. Can’t believe 2 years ago we were all waiting for updates!!!!

Thank you ! He had a wonderful day ! 
Covid for sure took away a whole year of their lives ! I’ve loved them being at home and the extra time but not so much the home learning !

It’s crazy how time just passes us all by !


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yeah the home learning part not so great!!!! Time sure does fly!

did you guys decide if you will try again?


----------



## Babybump87

Mummy2Corban said:


> Yeah the home learning part not so great!!!! Time sure does fly!
> 
> did you guys decide if you will try again?

We are totally unsure I keep going back and forth in my mind, we are probably going to make a decision later in the year now DS is 2 !! Covid makes me worried too , how have you found being pregnant with the pandemic ?!


----------

